# Silly STRAVA Racing



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

We don't have a thread on this, so thought I'd start one as there are some underlying 'competitive' streaks bubbling, and I'm just as bad as everyone. Silly STRAVA Racing 

There have been PM's between Me, Potsy and GB155 for the last couple of weeks, including picture messages of certain segments - all to keep each other guessing. 

Funniest thing was, Potsy sent me a PM asking for me to give Brinny Hill a shot, as he was sick of seeing his colleague at the top. So that evening, I gave it a go. Coughing and spluttering my guts up for a couple of hours after, I'd pipped Potsy's mate to it by 5 seconds.

What's happened now is there are a few folk from Potsy's work place going for it. I can see this getting all out of hand, there will be dead cyclists all over the main road in Brinnington. 

No longer has the Commute to work or a 'training ride' ever got so hard. Some quality interval training though. 

There have been a few of us going for fastest time down a hill , never mind up it, and there are some real bizzar sections that can't be achieved, other than at 1.00am in the morning when no-one is around.

It's all fun though, good healthy fun 

So what's your Silly STRAVA Racing ?


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

I wish GPS didn't kill my phone battery.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 May 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/758614 Joint 12th (from 98) was 1st (out of 15) for my age but someone stripped me of that so second. Will wind in to it next time the wind is low :-)


----------



## jdtate101 (15 May 2012)

The truly silly segments are the one's that contain traffic lights or junctions, as it encourages people to RLJ or punch out into traffic just to break a record. It amazes me that people still create segments this way, not understanding that it makes a mockery of any completion as you cannot control traffic patterns or light sequences. Consequently I only compete on straight through segments, and mostly only uphill or long flat TT type runs.


----------



## GrasB (15 May 2012)

Meh... you guys should give on-line turbo racing a try


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2012)

Right - where's this Brinny hill? I might make a detour that way tonight

[excuse mode already - am on my heavy hybrid]


----------



## gaz (15 May 2012)

Only joined up to it the other day to see what all the fuss is about.
It is pretty crap from the point of view that you can't see if you have any top 20's etc... anywhere. You have to click in each individual segment and see where you are.

I won't bother doing it on the commute as I'm carrying too much weight to give anything a decent go.

I will look at some of the hills around me and see if there are any segments with some times I could realistically challenge, although with the weight I'm carrying now, it will be hard work.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> There have been a few of us going for fastest time down a hill , never mind up it, and there are some real bizzar sections that can't be achieved, other than at 1.00am in the morning when no-one is around.
> 
> So what's your Silly STRAVA Racing ?


 
Hills  don't know what you are talking about. and I certainly wouldn't be seen going fast down here as a car might get in your way and cost you a vital 4 seconds .


----------



## potsy (15 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Right - where's this Brinny hill? I might make a detour that way tonight
> 
> [excuse mode already - am on my heavy hybrid]


Most people detour away from brinny, not to it  
the best bit is finding new segments on your commute route, certainly made the ride to work more interesting, even a slow Bugger like me is getting addicted


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

gaz said:


> Only joined up to it the other day to see what all the fuss is about.
> It is pretty crap from the point of view that you can't see if you have any top 20's etc... anywhere. You have to click in each individual segment and see where you are.
> 
> I won't bother doing it on the commute as I'm carrying too much weight to give anything a decent go.
> ...


 
If you look at a ride you have done, it tells you any segments you've gone through.

And what about weight - I got the Brinny Hill with fully loaded panniers and on fixed. I've even matched one long climb on loaded fixed vs road bike. I've also got one flat segment riding fixed so my top speed is limited. It's do-able, very do-able.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2012)

I'm so crap, I'm only competing against myself.

Still it's amusing to see you MAMIL's killing yourselves over a strava section, makes me chuckle.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Right - where's this Brinny hill? I might make a detour that way tonight
> 
> [excuse mode already - am on my heavy hybrid]


 
Here....

http://app.strava.com/segments/904401


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> Still it's amusing to see you MAMIL's killing yourselves over a strava section, makes me chuckle.


 
Hee hee. PS I've been riding since before I was a MAMIL !  All good fun.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hee hee. PS I've been riding since before I was a MAMIL !  All good fun.


And I never wear lycra


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2012)

potsy said:


> And I never wear lycra


 
Thank god


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

This section is just bonkers:-

http://app.strava.com/segments/1040054

I hasten to add I did not set this one up. It's got 4 sets of lights and two roundabouts. Can one be done if you are lucky with the lights. Tried it last night and was about 12 seconds off best.

There are similar ones around Gatley - impossible !


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2012)

Ok-couple of questions/points:

-I set up a segment on Sunday & it [strava] told me to wait a bit as it was calculating stuff. It's still not made the segment?
-Does it include time stopped at lights etc? My garmin has the automatic timer stop thingy set up when my speed is zero, however looking at the Cat & Fiddle climb I did a while back I suspect Strava includes all time.
-it's not very easy to see the direction of travel.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hee hee. PS I've been riding since before I was a MAMIL !  All good fun.


 
I know Fossy. I'm just pissed that I'm only king of a section for the short time I put it up before it collates the other 54 who've done it and puts me at the bottom.


----------



## tiswas-steve (15 May 2012)

By the way, if you're in SE London, please don't beat this.
http://app.strava.com/rides/7989024#147295378 

My daughters are so proud of me, it will break their hearts ( and mine ) ;-)


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

I think it is based upon elapsed time, so traffic lights are tricky. It should have made the segment straight away - check the My Segments tab to see. It only takes time to add other folk's times into it - this can take a while (like a day or two initially). Direction of travel is indicated by a chequered flag as the end on each segment. Just takes a little getting used to it.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Here....
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/904401


Wish I had segments with only 12 people on them  Nice KOM though, someone take a whip to Potsy!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2012)

Out in the countryside South of Manchester and up into the Peaks you are quite often up against pros from various teams including the Rapha guys and even some of the GB team. They kick butt on some sections particularly long steep climbs despite their rides being 100 miles plus. Makes you realise you aren't even vaguley fast as they won't even be trying. It is good fun though.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Out in the countryside South of Manchester and up into the Peaks you are quite often up against pros from various teams including the Rapha guys and even some of the GB team. They kick butt on some sections particularly long steep climbs despite their rides being 100 miles plus. Makes you realise you aren't even vaguley fast as they won't even be trying. It is good fun though.


I have a few on my segments where their Strava avatar is them in full TT kit pointy helmet etc, one even admits to going to a section just to attack the KOM lol


----------



## gb155 (15 May 2012)

Yup as you know Foz I'm in and was saying at work today just how much harder the commute has become because of Strava and chasing segments all the time and not knowing when you might be on a new one 

I love the competitive nature of it and long may it continue!!!


----------



## caimg (15 May 2012)

I'm so mega fu*#{!|* p*shrj off! I've just been killing myself caning it around the regents park loop to improve my Strava PB, got back home, and Cyclemeter's GPS had malfunctioned just as I was leaving the house and didn't record anything!! NOOOOOOO!


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

This appropriately named segment is by far the silliest on my regular post-work ride:
http://app.strava.com/segments/785532

I've never attempted to be competitive on it... but mainly because the lights and traffic conditions are never in my favour.

I'm 46th out of 362 on this segment, which I'm quite happy with, considering that some of the names at the top end are proper racers and I'm just a MAMIL:
http://app.strava.com/segments/651024

And I have the KOM in my sights on this segment - I'm sure I can find 8 seconds somewhere if I put my mind to it:
http://app.strava.com/segments/821176

I have a couple of KOMs local to home, though there doesn't appear to be much in the way of proper competition. Here are two to aim at if you're ever down my way:
http://app.strava.com/segments/1328954
http://app.strava.com/segments/1317840

d.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 May 2012)

The auto-stop thing / elapsed vs rolling time is a bit annoying. I recorded a PB going into work yesterday morning. Garmin said 17.73mph rolling (I go through* about 50 sets of lights) and the Strava upload from the same device showed it at something like 15.5, bah!

*Yes I do stop if they are red


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have a few on my segments where their Strava avatar is them in full TT kit pointy helmet etc, one even admits to going to a section just to attack the KOM lol


 
Some do. 

The Cat and Fiddle has a time that is in line with the hill climb TT winners times - there is no way you'd get near it on a proper ride. There are also one or two suspect results where it's obvious they have drafted a truck up a small climb, as their speed is like 4 mph faster than anyone else.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Yup as you know Foz I'm in and was saying at work today just how much harder the commute has become because of Strava and chasing segments all the time and not knowing when you might be on a new one
> 
> I love the competitive nature of it and long may it continue!!!


 
I mentioned about this to a colleage, and showed him the technology - i.e. garmin - he was amazed pedal bikes had this, and was even more floored when I explained about this site where you could all ride against each other competitively in a 'virtual' environment.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> I mentioned about this to a colleage, and showed him the technology - i.e. garmin - he was amazed pedal bikes had this, and was even more floored when I explained about this site where you could all ride against each other competitively in a 'virtual' environment.


Another colleague/mate has just signed up 
We should be meeting up on Thursday morning for a 'go' at brinny hill


----------



## potsy (15 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Wish I had segments with only 12 people on them  Nice KOM though, someone take a whip to Potsy!


That's a good time for me LOCO, before my 1st proper attempt on Friday I was 30 seconds slower 



fossyant said:


> . Direction of travel is indicated by a chequered flag as the end on each segment. Just takes a little getting used to it.


 
I've found only some of the segments have the chequered flag, some don't so can be confusing for direction of travel


----------



## addictfreak (15 May 2012)

Just discovered this a couple of weeks ago. Of course this led to the gauntlet being thrown down at work.

The top 3 on this segment are colleagues, im currently at number 2 (But that will change)

http://app.strava.com/rides/8450232#154855984


----------



## gaz (15 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> If you look at a ride you have done, it tells you any segments you've gone through.
> 
> And what about weight - I got the Brinny Hill with fully loaded panniers and on fixed. I've even matched one long climb on loaded fixed vs road bike. I've also got one flat segment riding fixed so my top speed is limited. It's do-able, very do-able.


I have at least 15 on my route to work, I don't want to have to click on each one :|


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

Got another silly KOM this morning !


----------



## jdtate101 (15 May 2012)

Strava just introduced another useful feature for all 'racers'. You now get a notification if someone steals your KOM/QOM, so it's easier to keep track and defend your turf.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Strava just introduced another useful feature for all 'racers'. You now get a notification if someone steals your KOM/QOM, so it's easier to keep track and defend your turf.


 
Oh heck !


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2012)

Stupidly I feel responsible when I create a segment which I then realise has a significant danger in it, if you approach it at the wrong time (ie a roundabout during the peak hour), so go back and edit the section not to include it; I don't want to be responsible for somebody racing through a hazard.


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

Pretty confident of a top 3 after this mornings Commute 

Any top 5 of better is my aim 

Legs are feeling good right now so might give brinny Hill a go tonight


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> Stupidly I feel responsible ...etc..


 
I don't think it's stupid-sensible IMO.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

Thats interesting joining the CC group you get the CycleChat leaderboard option in your segments.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Pretty confident of a top 3 after this mornings Commute
> 
> Any top 5 of better is my aim
> 
> Legs are feeling good right now so might give brinny Hill a go tonight


I had a half assed attempt at brinny this morning, knew half way up I wasn't going to make it so aborted. 
Will try brinksway on way home instead


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Thats interesting joining the CC group you get the CycleChat leaderboard option in your segments.


Are you on the premium one as I can't find that function on the standard package?


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Are you on the premium one as I can't find that function on the standard package?


Sadly yes and that was merely my own vanity/ego so I could see myself in the over 45 leaderboard!


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 May 2012)

Strava racing is weird, although I can see the attraction. I don't have GPS, so can't set any times. However, one of my local mountain climbs has been 'claimed' by some bloke from Milton Keynes (lord knows what he was doing all the way down here) - trouble is, he's missed out the start and finish sections (the proper hilly bits), which shortens the climb by a good mile or so, and skews the time for everyone else. Now that he's put dibs on that bit of road (incorrectly) - I'm not even sure if anyone else can log a time for the full distance..??


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Sadly yes and that was merely my own vanity/ego so I could see myself in the over 45 leaderboard!


 
Is it worth the sub for the features? With Endomondo to go pro was only a pound or two but Strava is an ongoing commitment rather than a one off fee, so I am a tad more reticent about signing up.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Is it worth the sub for the features? With Endomondo to go pro was only a pound or two but Strava is an ongoing commitment rather than a one off fee, so I am a tad more reticent about signing up.


I paid for one year and then deleted my card info to stop a auto renew. Not surely really on its benefits. I cannot recall what I had before. I quite like the age related leaderboard as it takes out the TT'ers. Cannot remember if the Wattage and Suffer Score were in the free one. Suffer score is quite indicative of the ride, no account for wind direction but monitors HR zones. Pretty sure I will not renew it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

Cheers for that Loco.
You don't get the suffer scores in the free one but you do get the wattage estimation although I take it with a pinch of salt. I will have a think about it before I subscribe, the age related stuff is tempting though.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

Suffer Score


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

I like the zone summary & could prove useful - not sure they have that on garmin connect?


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Strava racing is weird, although I can see the attraction. I don't have GPS, so can't set any times. However, one of my local mountain climbs has been 'claimed' by some bloke from Milton Keynes (lord knows what he was doing all the way down here) - trouble is, he's missed out the start and finish sections (the proper hilly bits), which shortens the climb by a good mile or so, and skews the time for everyone else. Now that he's put dibs on that bit of road (incorrectly) - I'm not even sure if anyone else can log a time for the full distance..??


 
I think you can-in fact i have extended a segment on a road. Initially there was a piddling segment of 0.3 miles, probably set up as a test for someone. I've extended it to over a mile. I don't know if the extention needs to be greater than the original by some percentage/distance?


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> one of my local mountain climbs has been 'claimed' by some bloke from Milton Keynes - trouble is, he's missed out the start and finish sections


 
How do you mean he's "claimed" it? Has he set up a segment that covers only that portion of the road? There's nothing to stop you setting up a segment of your own for the whole road. There are several partial or wholly overlapping segments on some of the regular routes I use - eg Shooters Hill:
http://app.strava.com/segments/729058
http://app.strava.com/segments/748626
http://app.strava.com/segments/943563

d.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

gaz said:


> I have at least 15 on my route to work, I don't want to have to click on each one :|


 
It's OK - you can hide segments you're not KOM on not interested in.

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I like the zone summary & could prove useful - not sure they have that on garmin connect?


It is one of the things I enjoy looking at on fast run, I use Connect (as it has my lifetime data) Endomondo mainly for the monthly challenges and Strava for the fun segments.

Connect gives you chart of HR, a peak and an avg but not time spent in zones, again it will give a avg zone and peak zone but not like the strava suffer.

It is wide open for someone to combine the benefits of all three sites.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> It is wide open for someone to combine the benefits of all three sites.


 
Agree, shame I can't load historic data onto strava.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Agree, shame I can't load historic data onto strava.


I loaded all my rides since getting my garmin onto it last week  
Now do each file individually as its quicker that way.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I loaded all my rides since getting my garmin onto it last week


 
How?


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

Big red button marked upload activity on the main page.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Big red button marked upload activity on the main page.


how do you get 15 months data out of Garmin Connect? I have looked around it and they do not seem to a enmass download?


----------



## black'n'yellow (16 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> How do you mean he's "claimed" it? Has he set up a segment that covers only that portion of the road? There's nothing to stop you setting up a segment of your own for the whole road. There are several partial or wholly overlapping segments on some of the regular routes I use - eg Shooters Hill:
> http://app.strava.com/segments/729058
> http://app.strava.com/segments/748626
> http://app.strava.com/segments/943563
> ...


 
that's what I meant, yes - he's logged a ride up Blaen Bowi without starting anywhere near the bottom and without finishing anywhere near the top. But it sounds like someone can simply over-lap his route and do it properly. It's a near 5-mile, 1000ft climb, so it's a shame not to do it justice...


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> how do you get 15 months data out of Garmin Connect? I have looked around it and they do not seem to a enmass download?


 
This is what I meant. I have about 15 months worth of data I'd like to load from Garmin too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

Potsy uses a Garmin, I just uploaded GPX files I downloaded from Endomondo. It was a ball ache doing that though.


----------



## addictfreak (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> This is what I meant. I have about 15 months worth of data I'd like to load from Garmin too.


 
I like to find out how to do this too. If anyone can help?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 May 2012)

Got my first KOM on the ride home, just now. Allbeit on a segment I myself setup a couple of weeks ago and there are only 5 riders, lol. Even so, a win's a win! 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1320119


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

I uploaded all my rides directly from my Garmin, in a similar way to how you do on Garmin Connect.
Takes ages mind, but the site does all the work once you set it going.

Another abandoned attempt coming home,(brinksway) wind was against and traffic held me up at the start


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Got my first KOM on the ride home, just now. Allbeit on a segment I myself setup a couple of weeks ago and there are only 5 riders, lol. Even so, a win's a win!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1320119


 
Im coming to beat it


----------



## Sittingduck (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Im coming to beat it


 
Hehe... I wasn't even trying (much)


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hehe... I wasn't even trying (much)


 
ok nor will I. I'm nowhere near the route!


----------



## addictfreak (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I uploaded all my rides directly from my Garmin, in a similar way to how you do on Garmin Connect.
> Takes ages mind, but the site does all the work once you set it going.
> 
> Another abandoned attempt coming home,(brinksway) wind was against and traffic held me up at the start


 
Yes I upload all my new routes direct from my garmin. But how can I transfer all the activities that i already have saved in Garmin Connect to Strava?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

addictfreak said:


> Yes I upload all my new routes direct from my garmin. But how can I transfer all the activities that i already have saved in Garmin Connect to Strava?


Ahh, not done that as all my rides are still on the Garmin memory.
There is an 'export' option on garmin connect, don't know whether that is what you're after though


----------



## addictfreak (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Ahh, not done that as all my rides are still on the Garmin memory.
> There is an 'export' option on garmin connect, don't know whether that is what you're after though


 
I will give it a go.


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

ONE second off another KOM this morning 

Gonna try again tomorrow 

Forced to abandon brinny tho due to chavs, pots do you know them lol


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Ahh, not done that as all my rides are still on the Garmin memory.
> There is an 'export' option on garmin connect, don't know whether that is what you're after though


Don't youget it beeping at you memory full? I only have about 2 months on it?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Don't youget it beeping at you memory full? I only have about 2 months on it?


Hasn't done yet, looks like it's half full with 213 files going back to Aug last year


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

Jumped from 10th to 5th overall on the Backstonedale Rd climb from Rainow upto the top of the Brickworks, knocking about 40 seconds of my best time and now within 6 seconds of KOM. I reckon I can get that one.  Then failed to descend down through the Brickworks with one of the Macc Wheelers at a decent speed due to sheep, cars and other cyclists  although the average was still over 30mph.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

Uh oh, Fossy's not going to be happy 
Brinny hill tonight.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, Fossy's not going to be happy
> Brinny hill tonight.
> View attachment 9339


 
He will be on the Frank Herety 6am tomorrow looking for those extra 16 watts


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He will be on the Frank Herety 6am tomorrow looking for those extra 16 watts



Ha the challenge is on. Good time by your mate potsy. The fixed is off the road, but I've got a dodgy left wrist at the moment, think it might be due to the road bike as its much more stretched out than the fixed.

Getting my excuses in.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, Fossy's not going to be happy
> Brinny hill tonight.
> View attachment 9339


 
If I was to go up Brinny Road, then head into Manchester centre, is it possible to go left on Northumberland Rd, then take NCN 62 to Reddish Vale Rd on a road bike? Or would I be better heading back down Brinny Rd?

And which way would be best to get into manc at around 7am? I don't particularly like A roads but would do it as a one off.


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Ha the challenge is on. Good time by your mate potsy. The fixed is off the road, but I've got a dodgy left wrist at the moment, think it might be due to the road bike as its much more stretched out than the fixed.
> 
> Getting my excuses in.




It's on. I'll pace you up half way on the Madone, all my times are set on my single speed, about time we took this seriously now eh


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> If I was to go up Brinny Road, then head into Manchester centre, is it possible to go left on Northumberland Rd, then take NCN 62 to Reddish Vale Rd on a road bike? Or would I be better heading back down Brinny Rd?
> 
> And which way would be best to get into manc at around 7am? I don't particularly like A roads but would do it as a one off.


Not a place for road bikes really mate, I would go back down the hill.

Fossy will b better telling you about the Manchester route.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2012)

The TPT isn't road bike friendly round there. Too rough.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

Is Gaz gonna pace me up there too?


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Is Gaz gonna pace me up there too?



No captain , I'll pace you down lol


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Not a place for road bikes really mate, I would go back down the hill.
> 
> Fossy will b better telling you about the Manchester route.


 
Hokey dokey. Anyone around tomorrow morning?


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2012)

If you need to be back in Manchester, I would double back to Stockport, then take the A6 as far as levenshulme and head over to the A34, that's the quickest by avoiding the a6 after levenshulme.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

reasonably cycle friendly?


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> reasonably cycle friendly?



I'd say so


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hokey dokey. Anyone around tomorrow morning?



6am I am


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hokey dokey. Anyone around tomorrow morning?


Traffic jam of push bikes in brinny tomorrow


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> 6am I am


 
I guess you are at the wrong end of Manc than me? Would probably set off from mine about 6:30 - in Stockport about 7:15


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2012)

I'll be in bed.

This is turning into right proper silly Strava racing eh.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I guess you are at the wrong end of Manc than me? Would probably set off from mine about 6:30 - in Stockport about 7:15


30 mins to brinny hill for me, about 25 for you 
I might see you coming back down as I'm having my 'go'


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

What time do you leave Potsy?


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I guess you are at the wrong end of Manc than me? Would probably set off from mine about 6:30 - in Stockport about 7:15



I'd almost be finished commuting or strava racing by that point


----------



## gb155 (16 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> I'll be in bed.
> 
> This is turning into right proper silly Strava racing eh.



I need rest lol


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

On a slightly less silly note, has anyone else found it shows where you are weak with your riding? I am up there on downhills, flats and hills including long drags upto about 8% but on hills over say 10% I find it really hard to get close to some of the times being posted.


----------



## caimg (16 May 2012)

Managed a few PBs today including 8th on Bayham street in Camden...thing is, if I'm out for a longish ride I only realise I've hit Strava segments when I get back. Are there people here that go out knowing where loads are and aim to hit those?


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2012)

Oh you absolute, absolute bunch of bar-stewards. 

Found out about Strava from you lot today, and there are at least 4 "segments" on my daily commute.

Got home tonight, crawled into the kitchen and collapsed. My legs are like jelly - and still the best I managed was a 2nd and a 4th.

Barstewards the lot of yea.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

Can't stop coughing after another go at brinny hill, might have knocked a second off  
Even saw 400bhp there having a try


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

May be up to second on Brinksway. Will confirm tonight. Got held up by a van at the bottom.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Can't stop coughing after another go at brinny hill, might have knocked a second off
> Even saw 400bhp there having a try


 
And in the rain - well done you two.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

Kestevan said:


> Barstewards the lot of yea.


----------



## gb155 (17 May 2012)

Think the segment I missed out a kom by 1 second this am will have fallen to me as I got a good run today 

Am shattered now tho as have chased a kom on every commute this week


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> On a slightly less silly note, has anyone else found it shows where you are weak with your riding? I am up there on downhills, flats and hills including long drags upto about 8% but on hills over say 10% I find it really hard to get close to some of the times being posted.


 
I am similar upto about 12% - above that and I don't have times as I have been avoiding them - shoulder now much better so I see a few more Peaks rides coming in, but it's been a case of surviving (and I've only got a 39 ring).

Got good times on Chunal from Hayfield (the steepest side) and Chain Bar Way in Broadbottom, but most are upto 12%. Over 10% the advantage of being a 10st whippet comes into factor, and I'm no where near that.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2012)

I had a really good run in this morning, no PR and Strava only sees the total time and total avg speed, gutted. Only downside to this morning I saw a Deer get taken out by a Lorry.

Manchester\Stockport seem quite exciting, and I never thought I would utter those words!


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Can't stop coughing after another go at brinny hill, might have knocked a second off
> Even saw 400bhp there having a try


 
Aye-set off wayyy too fast (about 22 in about 50-18), ran out of puff half way up. Will have another go soon. Nice to have something to aim at in the morning.

Went up that A626 on the way back-that's bloody steep and a horrible road to boot. I noticed a cycle path, worth using that instead?


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

A626 is that from Tesco. If you go a little further on towards Sainsburies, Lancashire Hill is better, but about as steep, but much less traffic, and comes out at the same place near Halfords.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

A626 is not a place for a nice bike ride, there is a cycle route that takes you thru the subways but I'd probably go with the Lancashire hill suggestion.

John reckons he's still got a bit more to give once Fossy reclaims the kom, but he thinks our triathlete will be quicker  
Think I'll leave my attempts for now, maybe once I'm down another few lbs I'll try again.


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

potsy said:


> A626 is not a place for a nice bike ride, there is a cycle route that takes you thru the subways but I'd probably go with the Lancashire hill suggestion.
> 
> John reckons he's still got a bit more to give once Fossy reclaims the kom, but he thinks our triathlete will be quicker
> Think I'll leave my attempts for now, maybe once I'm down another few lbs I'll try again.


 
That 18mph average is bloody good up there.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> That 18mph average is bloody good up there.


Good time that mate seeing as you didn't know what to expect, my friend said you'd gone off very fast we were wondering if you could keep that pace  
Expecting my brinksway time to come down later, if I can get a clear run, stupid lights and traffic got in the way last night


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> That 18mph average is bloody good up there.


 
It bloody is 

Might give it a go later - probably 53 x 19 then slam in the 17 or 16 over the top of the steep bit, then promptly throw up. That, or wait for a bus to go up !


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2012)

There have been report in London of people doing them in motorized transport which is pretty poor sportsmanship, not even slightly funny!


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> There have been report in London of people doing them in motorized transport which is pretty poor sportsmanship, not even slightly funny!


 
Wouldn't surprise me but what's the point? vanity


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> It bloody is
> 
> Might give it a go later - probably 53 x 19 then slam in the 17 or 16 over the top of the steep bit, then promptly throw up. That, or wait for a bus to go up !


 
Why change up on the steep bit? Never thought of that?


----------



## gb155 (17 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> There have been report in London of people doing them in motorized transport which is pretty poor sportsmanship, not even slightly funny!




How crazy. What is the point. Really?


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why change up on the steep bit? Never thought of that?


 
Plan is hit it fast, 53x19 over the bridge, then as it levels, hit a bigger gear. Didn't have a choice last time as I was fixed and grovelled up the hill.


----------



## musa (17 May 2012)

If you noticed the speed and time is quicker than normal my eyebrows would raise


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

Ah bugger!!!! Was 1 second slower up brinny hill than my fastest time, all that coughing for nowt 
But, knocked a massive 6 seconds off brinksway on the way home, I'm now officially faster than gb155


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> It bloody is
> 
> Might give it a go later - probably 53 x 19 then slam in the 17 or 16 over the top of the steep bit, then promptly throw up. That, or wait for a bus to go up !


You looked like you were taking it easy at Cheadle to me, obviously saving yourself for the brinny hill assault


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

2 seconds on Brinny and 7 on Brinksway. Feel ill !


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2012)

I can't upload my evening run until tomorrow but it felt fast through at least 2 segements, would have got close to a record but for some unusual traffic. But it was a No Chain* ride first time felt that smooth for a long time

*© Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2012)

Might see how I fare up Box Hill this summer, after the Olympic ride has been through hopefully a few pro's will upload lol

http://app.strava.com/segments/865711

four CC'ers have been up there


----------



## gb155 (17 May 2012)

Got my kom


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

I was cruising. Done a shade over 30 miles today and about 23 this afternoon on 3 trips.....

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> 2 seconds on Brinny and 7 on Brinksway. Feel ill !


 
Great work.  Did you do the 53 x 19 trick?

We should do a team TT up it.


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Ah bugger!!!! Was 1 second slower up brinny hill than my fastest time, all that coughing for nowt


 
Careful, you've started doing that interval training nonesense - where will it end? 

BTW-how did your mate get on?


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2012)

Aaargh. Found out I can link my Bryton to this.

There's about 3 on my commute plus lots of others.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Careful, you've started doing that interval training nonesense - where will it end?
> 
> BTW-how did your mate get on?


He didn't really, way back on me but he's been off the bike for ages.
He was decently fit a year ago, 27 mile round trip commute from Macc.
He's just signed up on Strava though so should start putting some rides on now he's back.

I think it will help my fitness though, it's hard not to have a bit of a go when you realise you're entering a segment, poor Colin will have nobody to talk to at the back of the group rides soon


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Great work.  Did you do the 53 x 19 trick?
> 
> We should do a team TT up it.


 
Ish...

Approached on 53x19 from Vernon Park, lights green through and accelerated to 22 ish with the 17, flipped to 19 for the bridge, out of saddle, got to top of bridge, sat down, 17 then 16, then remembered it gets steep again at the pub so grovelled in the 19 to the finish. Dead.com after Truro Road just after the segment finish, was on 39x19 on the flat.

This was the second time I've ridden it, you don't usually ride through Brinny for fun, despite not living that far away.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

It is good training, nothing like a carrot, and a second off, is a second off.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> This was the second time I've ridden it, you don't usually ride through Brinny for fun, despite not living that far away.


----------



## 400bhp (17 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I think it will help my fitness though, it's hard not to have a bit of a go when you realise you're entering a segment, poor Colin will have nobody to talk to at the back of the group rides soon


 
It definately will. I would say if *you* can give 1 or 2 segments a go a couple of times a week (say 4, max 5) you will see your fitness improve exponentially within a month. You'll be 10-15 s quicker up Brinny in a month.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

I'd echo what 400bhp says - have a go when you feel good, and you have favourable conditions...ahem


----------



## Sittingduck (17 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Might see how I fare up Box Hill this summer, after the Olympic ride has been through hopefully a few pro's will upload lol
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/865711
> 
> four CC'ers have been up there


 
I haven't done BH for a cpl of months and before I was on Strava. Be interesting to see how I get on since I have increased power/weight. I'd take anything under 10 mins, probably.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

Anyway, it's taking me lots longer to recognise our Potsy now, he has shrunk, has got quite quick, Colin's rides are doing good.

The only way I spot GB155 is that he is really tall, and his hair.. spot him a mile off, and I've seen his weight loss over the last two years -.

Good to see guys.. Potsy and Gaz you are both are doing great. I nearly miss Potsy now, despite being on recent CC rides... Massive improvement !! Nearly missed Potsy twice this week !


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

A week of almost 30 mile a day commutes and strava racing left my legs in bits today

So I set off on the short route and decided not to push myself, I'm amazed at how quick I was and put it down to just how hard I've rode chasing kom's this week, anyone that says strava is anything but awesome need look away now


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

Matched my own KOM on one segment this morning on one segment. Slightly disappointed - thought I might have beaten it - but at least it shows it wasn't a fluke first time.

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

3 PR this morning, and 3 x 3rd best times almost a record for moving time.

I am putting it down to the great weather the last two days, not hot nor cold plus low wind speeds. lurvely.

This time last year I had just started building up to commuting everyday the original 14.8 distance my avg speed was 15.1 mph more intersting was my avg BPM @ 144 This morning 18.9 (moving) and BPM 118 I am now doing 16.4 each way

One thing Strava could do with is best distance time like you get on Endomondo

10 miles 29m:31s
20 km 37m:37s 

Without these sites and my Garmin I do not think that I would be making these improvments, and not even sure I would have kept at it without these stats driving me on :-)


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Gaz, stop taking upside down photos !! 

Almost lost my Garmin this morning - bounced off in Cheadle in traffic - fortunately it was standing traffic, so a hurried scrabble in road shoes to retrieve it, and thanked the driver for stopping. So folks, make sure there is absolutely no dirt in the catch mechanism, had the slightest amount from a few wet rides (no guards) which stopped the clip catching properly. Quick wipe with a baby wipe and it's fine.


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

Was going to do a section down the road from me on the A56 this morning that I've only done once before and didn't know it was a segment. It's flat and best average is about 27mph (0.7 mile). Wind was against me and had a heavy rucksack on so decided agains it-one for another day.

Did do another one that's on the commute and one I haven't knowingly put any effort in before. Managed to get 5th (of 27th). With favourable wind conditions should be able to grab 2nd quite easy. Unsure if I can grab 1st though.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 May 2012)

Managed 12 seconds off kom this morning on the only segment on the commute from my dad's house! Will try harder next time im up here!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

@Fossy, that could have been disasterous, imagine if you were halfway through a segment  

Did a much more civilised pace up brinny today, don't think I'll be troubling the leaderboard with that one


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

Is there any way of seeing who set up a segment? Someone must have set up one today and I am KOM (wasn't me!).


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> On a slightly less silly note, has anyone else found it shows where you are weak with your riding? I am up there on downhills, flats and hills including long drags upto about 8% but on hills over say 10% I find it really hard to get close to some of the times being posted.


 
According to my ride this morning, I'm relatively strong on the steep climbs but not so good on the gentler gradients... did one segment that starts flat then rises a bit towards the end, average gradient less than 5%; a bit further on is a short, sharp climb that's over 15% at its steepest point. I'm KOM on the latter (and matched my own best time on that this morning), but despite pushing really hard, I could only manage 3rd best on the former.

Maybe I need to do some gym work to build a bit of pure leg power, or maybe shed a few more pounds and redefine myself as a climbing specialist. 

d.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Lost a KOM today 

Strava just notified me. Gutted (not).

I was apparently KOM on a downhill somewhere out near Rochdale - only been that way once on a recovery ride after my shoulder op. Wasn't even going quick. Some crazy segments.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> @Fossy, that could have been disasterous, imagine if you were halfway through a segment


 
Could have been VERY expensive !


----------



## jonathanw (18 May 2012)

I too seem to be tearing up every hill for no good reason at all

My only serious KOM, which I suspect will fall when it is ridden a few more times

http://app.strava.com/rides/7960053#146991849


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

Another KOM boooom


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

jonathanw said:


> I too seem to be tearing up every hill for no good reason at all


 
You need a reason? Well, cycling is supposed to be fun, isn't it? If you're not attacking it so hard that your lungs burst, you're not having enough fun. I suppose you could just select a nice low gear and twiddle up it, but where's the fun in that? 

d.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Another KOM boooom




I might have just SMASHED brinksway


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I might have just SMASHED brinksway


 
You're second :thud:

How did that happen?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> You're second :thud:
> 
> How did that happen?



Been taking awesomeness lessons from gb155


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

But, but, but, it's UPHILL


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Drafting a bus perchance ?  That's how I recon the KOM got it.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Drafting a bus perchance ?  That's how I recon the KOM got it.


Not a bus in sight old boy, might have been a slight tailwind but it was all my own work


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Not a bus in sight old boy, might have been a slight tailwind but it was all my own work


 
You been taking EPO and speed ?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> You been taking EPO and speed ?


Jaffa cake power


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

Well Done Potsy!


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Well Done Potsy!


Cheers LOCO, got to show these mamils how it's done every now and then


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Cheers LOCO, got to show these mamils how it's done every now and then


 
You were in the CAR !


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

The CC League Table...


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> The CC League Table...
> 
> View attachment 9358


 Well done LOCO


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

My single run at it looks pathetic now


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> My single run at it looks pathetic now


Just wait til I master brinny hill, you'll be looking even worse then


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> You were in the CAR !


 
Just bought himself an electric bike?


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Just wait til I master brinny hill, you'll be looking even worse then
> View attachment 9359




It's a real pain that I don't commute on your rates tbh 

Suggest you have a play on mine next week. Plenty of kom's to aim for


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

Just found this


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

I sense you are quite enjoying this


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I sense you are quite enjoying this


It's the equivalent of Stalybridge knocking Man Utd out of the FA Cup


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

I've sussed it. Potsy legged it up Brinksway, and, taking a hint from me nearly losing my Garmin this morning, threw his Edge over the segment finish line gaining some vital MPH.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

*Potsy.* 

At least you, John and my mate (Malc) are joint 247th.  Dean Row East !!!!


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

That bloody Willhub gets everywhere - has a lot of KOM's and top 3's around my way.


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 9361
> 
> *Potsy.*
> 
> At least you, John and my mate (Malc) are joint 247th.  Dean Row East !!!!




Me want to play


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> That bloody Willhub gets everywhere - has a lot of KOM's and top 3's around my way.


Round where I am to, bloomin 4 seconds ahead of me on the A34 Alderley bypass. He used to post on here iirc


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Willhub is on BR - he is a student so has loads of time.

 Dean Row WEST


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 9361
> 
> *Potsy.*
> 
> At least you, John and my mate (Malc) are joint 247th.  Dean Row East !!!!


Forum ride!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Forum ride!!!!!!!!!!!!



So you had people in front of you and despite grabbing a wheel or 2 your last???? 

Shame on you


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 9362
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Row WEST


 
And another!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 9362
> 
> 
> Willhub is on BR - he is a student so has loads of time.
> ...


 
Seems a bit random that Dean Row segment - I'm non there too. Don't remember that ride.


----------



## 400bhp (18 May 2012)

What would be good is if you could do a head to head and compare segments 2 or more people have done.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Just getting Potsy back as he keeps digging up 'random' segments ! The Dean Row ones are on my training routes and 'long route home'.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> And another!!!!!!!!!!


 
I wouldn't worry mate it's downhill for half of that


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just getting Potsy back as he keeps digging up 'random' segments ! The Dean Row ones are on my training routes and 'long route home'.


Have you worked out where the one above is yet?
Have a look at when you rode it for a clue


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

Ps pots 

It only counts as being knocked out of the cup if you can't post a faster time, I'd say Foz and I are just warming up, with his shoulder and my op/8 weeks off, you'd better keep improving them times


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Ps pots
> 
> It only counts as being knocked out of the cup if you can't post a faster time, I'd say Foz and I are just warming up, with his shoulder and my op/8 weeks off, you'd better keep improving them times


 
Excuses.

My shoulder isn't much of an excuse now, certainly on most segments. Now do I do a little u-turn on my way home and go for Brinksway ?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Excuses.
> 
> My shoulder isn't much of an excuse now, certainly on most segments. Now do I do a little u-turn on my way home and go for Brinksway ?


John's doing just that now!!
Think I've upset the pace setters


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Excuses.
> 
> My shoulder isn't much of an excuse now, certainly on most segments. Now do I do a little u-turn on my way home and go for Brinksway ?



Mined valid, I missed the whole of April and March and in jan and Feb the mikes were kept to a minimum to ensure I didn't get ill or injured, so for me, may is akin to january 

And that's the story I'll stick to 

If I'm not topping more segments by August then I'll panic


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2012)

Mid ride report. Sorry potsy you are 3rd. Hee hee.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Mid ride report. Sorry potsy you are 3rd. Hee hee.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


1 second? 
Beatable that


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 May 2012)

Just had three top ten finishes on the way home inc 5th down The Brickworks where I nearly wiped out at over 40 mph average 35.9 mph  and a 3rd on the Adlington lump climb with an average of 25.7


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2012)

Do you do these segments from a standing start or blast your way into them at full speed?


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 May 2012)

They are rolling starts. Don't know if you remember the Tatton Mile on Fossy's ride but that segment starts where you come out of Tatton Park so to average thirty plus you have to be flying down the road before you hit the mile.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Do you do these segments from a standing start or blast your way into them at full speed?


The road up to Spring wood is on there Col, I am 15th of 66  must have been at the end of the 100 miler when I tried to beat dr_pink


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> They are rolling starts. Don't know if you remeber the Tatton Mile on Fossy's ride but that segment starts where you come out of Tatton Park so to average thirty plus you have to be flying down the road before you hit the mile.


Yes, I do remember that mile - I've ridden it in the opposite direction 6 or 7 times on the Manchester 100. In that direction, it is about 1.3% uphill which explains why riding at 20+ mph felt like quite hard work, even in a group.

A mate of mine was a Manchester biker and he told me that he used to go out to Tatton Mile on summer evenings in the 70s and do 'the ton'. It was relatively safe if nobody was about because you could see the whole mile ahead of you and there were no side roads for traffic to emerge from apart from Keepers Cottage. (Would be a bit scary if a deer came running out though ...! )


----------



## sdr gb (18 May 2012)

Just found this for sale on e-bay. It may come in handy for someone chasing those few extra seconds..


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

I just looked at a oval road TT course in Surrey the top ten riders from the same club over 100 miles....

It is a glitch which I think explains Potsy KOM :-)


----------



## gb155 (18 May 2012)

So pots cheated 

Ahhhhhhh haaaaaaa


----------



## Andrew_P (18 May 2012)

hehehe, has something to do with not being seen exiting a segement and re-appearing onthe reverse

On a serious note, I have a private locked segment for 100% of my ride and it has only seen me 4 times in total.


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I just looked at a oval road TT course in Surrey the top ten riders from the same club over 100 miles....
> 
> It is a glitch which I think explains Potsy KOM :-)
> 
> View attachment 9364





gb155 said:


> So pots cheated
> 
> Ahhhhhhh haaaaaaa


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> So pots cheated
> 
> Ahhhhhhh haaaaaaa


 
He had you worried for a bit there.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)

There must be a groove in the road up brinksway this morning after all yesterdays efforts, I'm now down to 5th after being 2nd at lunch time.
Fossy beat me (1 second ) then John had 3 go's at it and got KOM, only to be beaten again by an unknown rider later 

GB155 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back


----------



## gb155 (19 May 2012)

potsy said:


> There must be a groove in the road up brinksway this morning after all yesterdays efforts, I'm now down to 5th after being 2nd at lunch time.
> Fossy beat me (1 second ) then John had 3 go's at it and got KOM, only to be beaten again by an unknown rider later
> 
> GB155 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back



Pots; I'm sat here waiting to get a fitting for contact lenses, if I can get some that work with my eyes then I'll get some oakleys and we all know that Oakley sunglasses make you ride faster


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Pots; I'm sat here waiting to get a fitting for contact lenses, if I can get some that work with my eyes then I'll get some oakleys and we all know that Oakley sunglasses make you ride faster



Youll need either a red bike or bright red go faster stripes too! Red always makes you go faster!!!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Pots; I'm sat here waiting to get a fitting for contact lenses, if I can get some that work with my eyes then I'll get some oakleys and we all know that Oakley sunglasses make you ride faster


Good luck


----------



## gb155 (19 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Good luck




Bad news. I'm wearing a pair now, oakleys on order


----------



## musa (19 May 2012)

Someone should be a sign at the start.


----------



## 400bhp (19 May 2012)

I'm on a club run tomorrow - would it be a bit odd if suddenly I take off on some random bit of road?

On Friday's commute, got 2 KOM's that I had my sights on. My plan is to identify a few segments per week and tick them off.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm on a club run tomorrow - would it be a bit odd if suddenly I take off on some random bit of road?
> .


 Breakaway 

I think I'll set up some segments on the next forum ride, give Colin a shock when I sprint off into the distance


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Breakaway
> 
> I think I'll set up some segments on the next forum ride, give Colin a shock when I sprint off into the distance


 
Run Forrest run.....


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I think I'll set up some segments on the next forum ride, give Colin a shock when I sprint off into the distance


If they are uphill, I'll let you have your moments of glory. Downhill or on the flat into a headwind - come and have a go if you think you're _large_ enough!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2012)

It's all getting very competitive. Heh heh.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> It's all getting very competitive. Heh heh.


I know, I was happier being Captain Slow, not used to being competitive 

Colin- No way am I competing on a Lard Power segment, maybe a nice 1% drag


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2012)

Captain fast soon Potsy. No excuses. Lean and mean.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2012)

I'm worried about getting too fit ... After all the teasing, it's not that I wouldn't like to rip you guys' legs off, I just think if I try too hard I'll be more likely to rip my own gammy leg off!


----------



## jonathanw (20 May 2012)

I certainly got a work out yesterday. Went out for a gentle 30 odd miles and ended up nearly coughing a lung up on the four hills on the ride. Improved on all four, but I'm not sure of the point of beating my own KOM on one of them.

I am lucky that there are less strava addicts up here in the frozen north. Some of you look as if you have some seriously fast competition.

J


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> It's all getting very competitive. Heh heh.


I'm getting very uncompetitive, I'm 27th on this list. The only thing that's consoling is I'm on a steel folder with 16inch wheels. What was cool on the way up a cop car over took and after I got to the top I pulled into a police station as they had a map outside and the police man walked round the building and was well impressed but tbh, I think the extremely high cadence made it seem like I was going faster than I was.


----------



## jonathanw (20 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> .... I'm on a steel folder with 16inch wheels.


 
Respect. When will you be going fixed on the 16" folding bike, just to make it a bit harder?


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2012)

jonathanw said:


> Respect. When will you be going fixed on the 16" folding bike, just to make it a bit harder?


The fixie is next week hopefully but with normal size wheels (a Viking is on order).


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm getting very uncompetitive, I'm 27th on this list. The only thing that's consoling is I'm on a steel folder with 16inch wheels. What was cool on the way up a cop car over took and after I got to the top I pulled into a police station as they had a map outside and the police man walked round the building and was well impressed but tbh, I think the extremely high cadence made it seem like I was going faster than I was.


Looking closer at the segment it contains a u'turn on the roundabout at the start, I've made one that's the climb only and make it on the 1st page of that just (at the moment).


----------



## potsy (20 May 2012)

Maybe there should a separate segment for bso folding bikes 
Just for you and NT's 'Granville'


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 May 2012)

I just got back in to find it has dropped gps on two sections where I was on one  Thought I had nailed the A34 Alderley bypass southbound expecting a top 5. And relax......... Nice 40 miler on a lovely day. (note to self don't take Strava to seriously)


----------



## potsy (20 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just got back in to find it has dropped gps on two sections where I was on one  Thought I had nailed the A34 Alderley bypass southbound expecting a top 5. And relax......... Nice 40 miler on a lovely day. (note to self don't take Strava to seriously)


Oh that's tough  as long as it's just a bit of fun 

Having only up to now used the Garmin to record my rides, can somebody tell me whether the Strava phone app automatically uploads your rides or do you get the choice of which rides to include?


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 May 2012)

You get the choice to save or discard.


----------



## 400bhp (20 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Lean and mean.


 
Fat frying machine.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 May 2012)

Whilst looking around Strava FAQ, the segments rely on the accuracy of the persons GPS unit that created them which is strange, would have thought map data was used.


----------



## gb155 (21 May 2012)

Put in a good pull on brinksway, 99%sure I got a pb but don't I'll be troubling the top


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Put in a good pull on brinksway, 99%sure I got a pb but don't I'll be troubling the top


 
Joint 2nd on Brinksway. The Android Strava is inaccurate. Got round to uploading Fridays's rides from the 705 last night.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2012)

Joint 2nd? Showing you as solo 2nd?

Lads - I have a nemesis. He is picking off my KoM's. Find his KoM's and destroy please.

http://app.strava.com/athletes/273732


----------



## Andrew_P (21 May 2012)

Well that is a pity, yesterday I mucked about with the Garmin was trying to figure out Virtual Partner (I Know RTFM) well I loaded my fastest ride in as a course and couldn't get VP working got distracted and just turned off the Garmin. Started riding this morning and I was getting turn by turn all the way to work. 

1. It was very annoying turn by bloody turn beeping like mad
2. It seems to have missed loads of Segements
3. It was a record run so should have had a few PR*

*I would like an opinion please I increased my Wheel size to 2110 on the Garmin (Conti GP 4000 700c x 23c 120 PSI) The Side of the box the Conti came in gave the rolling MM as 2133 I assume with weight that decreases.

I reset my trip on the Car yesterday and drove my exact route home, the car recorded 16.8 miles, my Garmin has been recording 16.4 to 16.45, This morning having changed the wheel size 16.53.

Am I kidding myself? Would the Car be .20 over or more than that? I assume the miles would not be spot on in a car as the Speedo on cars as always a bit OTT?


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2012)

For various reasons, none will be spot on LOCO. I'd go with the Garmin. You could also try running the Garmin with the wheel sensor turned off too.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Joint 2nd on Brinksway. The Android Strava is inaccurate. Got round to uploading Fridays's rides from the 705 last night.


This is what have been wondering, so your app and your Garmin are 2 seconds different?
Might try it myself one night this week just for comparison


----------



## Sittingduck (21 May 2012)

Went out last night for a quick blast and when I got back to up-load the ride, I noticed an e-mail from Strava telling me some geezer had taken my solitary KOM!

He must be spewing now and probably thinks I pulled a fast one because I got a PB and re-claimed the KOM, after he had held it for all of about an hour 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1320119


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2012)

potsy said:


> This is what have been wondering, so your app and your Garmin are 2 seconds different?
> Might try it myself one night this week just for comparison


 
That's right - the phone isn't going to be as accurate as the Gramin with the speed sensor.

Also it's easy for signal to be lost, and we know it's not exactly acurate on position, so that few feet difference would equate to those couple of seconds.


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 May 2012)

Done the Catford CC Hill Climb for the first time this Saturday, I'm 57 outta 211 ... Quite chuffed me is :-)


----------



## potsy (21 May 2012)

For gb155


----------



## addictfreak (21 May 2012)

Some cheeky young pup has taken a couple of my 'crowns' while I have been away. I shall be seeking revenge tomorrow, theres plenty life in this old dog yet!


----------



## Payneys (21 May 2012)

I'm going to set up my own segment and hide it so I can get a KOM. it depressing being 36th of 42 or 112 th of 150


----------



## Sittingduck (21 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Went out last night for a quick blast and when I got back to up-load the ride, I noticed an e-mail from Strava telling me some geezer had taken my solitary KOM!
> 
> He must be spewing now and probably thinks I pulled a fast one because I got a PB and re-claimed the KOM, after he had held it for all of about an hour
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1320119


 
I can't believe it... the git has only gone and taken my KOM today, by 3 seconds


----------



## potsy (21 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's right - the phone isn't going to be as accurate as the *Gramin* with the speed sensor.
> 
> Also it's easy for signal to be lost, and we know it's not exactly acurate on position, so that few feet difference would equate to those couple of seconds.


Maybe it's because you got a fake??


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2012)

I just knocked 14 seconds off my best Wizard downhill to become KOM by 9 seconds over the 1.1 miles.


----------



## 400bhp (21 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's right - the phone isn't going to be as accurate as the Gramin with the speed sensor.
> 
> Also it's easy for signal to be lost, and we know it's not exactly acurate on position, so that few feet difference would equate to those couple of seconds.


 
Well, I'm not sure on that - it depends how Strava calculates GPS position and time travelled between 2 points. My guess it takes the easy way to do it and just uses the GPS positions and time, rather than trying to work backwards from the sensor and distance travelled, then convert that to a GPS position.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2012)

Took it easy today, but got KOM on Double Dip (lights in my favour for once) and my 3rd best time up Otterspool - just 3 seconds off my best.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just knocked 14 seconds off my best Wizard downhill to become KOM by 9 seconds over the 1.1 miles.


 
Nutter.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Nutter.


 
Retired nutter as far as the Wizard goes. Just have to pray DanBo doesn't take up using Strava or everyones descents may be under threat!


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just have to pray DanBo doesn't take up using Strava or everyones descents may be under threat!


And his tyres - he managed to blow one off a rim descending on one of my forum rides!

I think he wasn't just using leg-braking coming down this brute ...







... and the heat build-up was a bit much!


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And his tyres - he managed to blow one off a rim descending on one of my forum rides!
> 
> I think he wasn't just using leg-braking coming down this brute ...
> 
> ...


 
Lol He blew one with me doing about 40 on the Snake Pass, slightly nervous moment.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> For various reasons, none will be spot on LOCO. I'd go with the Garmin. You could also try running the Garmin with the wheel sensor turned off too.


Thanks for this, I ran with auto stop off and cadence/wheel sensor off and returned 16.42 miles which is about what I was getting with the wheel size set to 2100 so will go back to that and forget about it!!

The reason for the paranoia was that when I changed wheels/tyres and noticed the rolling wheel size on the Conti box I took a look at how I had set it up 18 months ago, and the auto wheel size was 2036 (or something like that) and that was for a set of 25mm Roubaix Pro tyres which ran a lot closer to the calipers than the 23mm Conti. As you can imagine my speed leapt up when I changed to 2096 & 2100 and was a bit worried I was conning myself. Great training thinking you slower than you actually are :-)


----------



## potsy (22 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Thanks for this, I ran with auto stop off and cadence/wheel sensor off and returned 16.42 miles which is about what I was getting with the wheel size set to 2100 so will go back to that and forget about it!!
> 
> The reason for the paranoia was that when I changed wheels/tyres and noticed the rolling wheel size on the Conti box I took a look at how I had set it up 18 months ago, and the auto wheel size was 2036 (or something like that) and that was for a set of 25mm Roubaix Pro tyres which ran a lot closer to the calipers than the 23mm Conti. As you can imagine my speed leapt up when I changed to 2096 & 2100 and was a bit worried I was conning myself. Great training thinking you slower than you actually are :-)


Could you not do a 'roll out' test like you would for a normal cycle computer?
Old tech I know but should give you an accurate figure.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Could you not do a 'roll out' test like you would for a normal cycle computer?
> Old tech I know but should give you an accurate figure.


Oh no another possible answer! :-) Will give it a go at the weekend I think


----------



## potsy (22 May 2012)

My Domestique has just set his first brinny hill Strava time, 1 second beind me, watch your backs you lot 
He's also KOM on a little segment I set up and told him about, can't be having that


----------



## gb155 (22 May 2012)

Averaging over 17mph on my extended commute with a 700ft elevation (pretty much a single long climb) on the single speed, my fitness and form is coming back to me, watch your back pots


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 May 2012)

Just popped out for an evening pootle as I couldn't commute on the bike due to meetings today. Found out I am KOM on the Tenko TT ...Which was nice.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just popped out for an evening pootle as I couldn't commute on the bike due to meetings today. Found out I am KOM on the Tenko TT ...Which was nice.


 
Nice one - must do that one some time.

I've been segment hunting today - picked up 4 KOM's. Now have a split front rim for my trouble. Won't be segment hunting on the hybrid...probably...did notice there are some on the canal though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Nice one - must do that one some time.
> 
> I've been segment hunting today - picked up 4 KOM's. Now have a split front rim for my trouble. Won't be segment hunting on the hybrid...probably...did notice there are some on the canal though.


 
Can't quite work out if Strava is a good or a bad thing. On one hand it is fun and makes you work harder on sections of your ride, where normaly you would just look at the overall stats, distance, speed etc at the end . On the other hand it turns you into a (to quote Fossy) nutter willing to push to the limit to achieve a KOM irrespective of how much danger you are putting yourself in or how much of a battering the bike is taking........ The one thing I do know is I am enjoying it.


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2012)

Who is this Mark Dunne? 
http://app.strava.com/segments/904401
Brinny hill 3rd place


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 May 2012)

Start my new commute tomorrow, 5 hilly miles through Cornish A roads! If there aren't any sectors already I will make a couple!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsy (23 May 2012)




----------



## Hacienda71 (23 May 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 9483


Lead singer from the Stone Roses ain't gonna be happy fella.........


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2012)

At it again. Now where is the section

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 9483


 
Ha-yeah I just noticed that too. Is there any way of seeing who set up the segments?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 May 2012)

potsy said:


> View attachment 9483


show off!! lol


----------



## potsy (23 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> At it again. Now where is the section
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


That's for me to know 


400bhp said:


> Ha-yeah I just noticed that too. Is there any way of seeing who set up the segments?


 
I can tell you who set that one up


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And his tyres - he managed to blow one off a rim descending on one of my forum rides!
> 
> I think he wasn't just using leg-braking coming down this brute ...
> 
> ...


 

That's the bugger. Knew it was a risk doing that on fixed. Remember- short, hard braking.........The blow out on the snake was because-ahem- i'd used insulation tape as rim tape the previous evening. Note to self.....


----------



## potsy (23 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> That's the bugger. Knew it was a risk doing that on fixed. Remember- short, hard braking.........The blow out on the snake was because-ahem- i'd used insulation tape as rim tape the previous evening. Note to self.....


Get yourself a freewheel, with your natural advantage you could hit 100mph down there


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Get yourself a freewheel, with your natural advantage you could hit 100mph down there


 
I bow to your greater experience surface area.....


----------



## addictfreak (23 May 2012)

Was'nt expecting this one this morning:

http://app.strava.com/rides/9171054#166703396

It isn't the one I set out to get!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 May 2012)

^^ A little brisk for an incline!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 May 2012)

I've been using strava the last couple of days, must admit its a little addictive lol. why is it though when your trying for a good time everthing gets in the way and slows you down!


----------



## pally83 (23 May 2012)

I've just joined and had some fun on my commute over the past couple of days. Must go faster!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 May 2012)

Was gonna add a sector after getting home from work until I passed a fatal accident sign asking for witnesses! 

Will check out the commute in the morning and sort out a fast sector to deal with.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

pally83 said:


> I've just joined and had some fun on my commute over the past couple of days. Must go faster!


Welcome to the Strava Dome the movement of Friday legs to Wednesday legs...


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

Lost my only kom already, stupid colleague just had to go and beat it


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Lost my only kom already, stupid colleague just had to go and beat it


Go to bed, or get back to work!


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Lost my only kom already, stupid colleague just had to go and beat it


Was that Edna the cleaning lady on her BSA shopper? With or without a slow puncture?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Was that Edna the cleaning lady on her BSA shopper? With or without a slow puncture?


Without  

I don't see your name up in lights yet, has gps reached tameside?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

Where's gb155?


----------



## gb155 (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Where's gb155?
> View attachment 9496


Told ya, come play on my playground


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Where's gb155?
> View attachment 9496


 

Big 'ol drop from first to second there Potts!


Told you about the GPS thing- it kills me phone batt and I ain't having a tamagotchi on me handlebars. So there.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 May 2012)

What does Kom stand for?


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

Kan Only Manage [two thirds of the hill]


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

Karma On Mamils


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

Ketosis Of Mammaries


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

Knuckleheads Over the Moon


----------



## Andrew_P (24 May 2012)

King Of Moobs


----------



## gb155 (24 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> King Of Moobs




Here


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 May 2012)

Any one fancy going up the Wizard in Alderley? My 6'4" frame is not designed for flying up inclines like that and Cyclechat only has three riders registered as having gone up it. The quickest guy is only averaging 14.9 mph over the mile


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 May 2012)

Just realised ive got my first King Of the Mountains (KOM) on my commute in this morning. The section is more lumpy than hilly. See how long that lasts!


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Big 'ol drop from first to second there Potts!


Obviously fossy had a tailwind 
Only been that way once before, in the days where I was blissfully unaware of SSR, next time I'll try it when I'm not carrying 5kg of food for night shift


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Obviously fossy had a tailwind
> Only been that way once before, in the days where I was blissfully unaware of SSR, next time I'll try it when I'm not carrying 5kg of food for night shift


 
Blah blah excuse blah


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Any one fancy going up the Wizard in Alderley? My 6'4" frame is not designed for flying up inclines like that and Cyclechat only has three riders registered as having gone up it. The quickest guy is only averaging 14.9 mph over the mile


 
Yeah, I'll have a go. Not done that climb for a long time.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 May 2012)

Managed my first KOM today  then strava updated irself! apparently i hit a 1.9 mile cat 4 climb on my commute according to strava!

http://app.strava.com/segments/1438753


----------



## RhythMick (24 May 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Just realised ive got my first King Of the Mountains (KOM) on my commute in this morning. The section is more lumpy than hilly. See how long that lasts!



I laughed my socks off on Tuesday. Went round a new (to me) 10 mile loop and found I'd included a Cat 4 climb by mistake. Gave it a go, walked 3 sections of it. Knackered. Got home to find I'm KOM on it. Apparently the segment was defined but nobody's ridden it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yeah, I'll have a go. Not done that climb for a long time.


Is it worse than brinny hill?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> next time I'll try it when I'm not carrying 5kg of food for a light snack on the way home


 
FTFY


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Is it worse than brinny hill?


 
Hell yeah! Good coming down it though.

Fancy a ride out there?


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Is it worse than brinny hill?


 
Brinny Hill is a pimple. Wizzard's OK - that Segment isn't to the Tea Rooms though ? I usually ride the wizzard from Trafford Rd, or via Swiss Hill.

Will give it a whirl next time in the Area. Been trying Artists Lane also.


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Brinny Hill is a pimple. Wizzard's OK - that Segment isn't to the Tea Rooms though ? I usually ride the wizzard from Trafford Rd, or via Swiss Hill.
> 
> Will give it a whirl next time in the Area. Been trying Artists Lane also.


I reckon it's to the layby just after the brim of the hill.

Swiss Hill is the easier option though-we should take Potsy up that.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

Alderley to Wizard is the longer segment. There is also a Swiss Hill to Wizzard Section too. I'm way down the Swiss Hill only segment - that's down to my gearing !


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Lost my only kom already, stupid colleague just had to go and beat it


 
I had a look at that - did he ride down the road, turn round and then go for it - that's cruel.


----------



## gb155 (24 May 2012)

My kom up the side of ikea has fallen by 7 seconds, legs are tired today but think I can get it back next week


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Alderley to Wizard is the longer segment. There is also a Swiss Hill to Wizzard Section too. I'm way down the Swiss Hill only segment - that's down to my gearing !


 
Bizarelly, even though I only joined Strava in March this year and only had a couple of months Garmin data on the 705, it appears to have loaded up a couple of rides I did in 2010?

I did the Swiss Hill climb on a ride with North Cheshire Clarion..must have been waiting around for others...


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 May 2012)

My problem with The Wizard is I only ride up it first thing in the morning on my commute after riding a couple of miles from Wilmslow. A lot of the riding in The Pennines I do at the weekends are much longer and steeper climbs but the Wizard just doesn't suit me. I'd be interested though if anyone can get close to a 15mph average on it.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 May 2012)

Is it the length as well as the grade that makes it a CAT climb?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bizarelly, even though I only joined Strava in March this year and only had a couple of months Garmin data on the 705, it appears to have loaded up a couple of rides I did in 2010?
> 
> I did the Swiss Hill climb on a ride with North Cheshire Clarion..must have been waiting around for others...


The 67th placed rider did it at an average of 1.4mph, there's something for me to beat


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

Breaking News:-

Brinksway. No1 slot was done in a car - check out the ride - unless a pedal bike can do 90 mph down the M60, I suspect this chap forgot to turn off the garmin. Now how do you get it taken off. I want joint top KOM !


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Breaking News:-
> 
> Brinksway. No1 slot was done in a car - check out the ride - unless a pedal bike can do 90 mph down the M60, I suspect this chap forgot to turn off the garmin. Now how do you get it taken off. I want joint top KOM !


 
Can't see anything, still says 38 seconds on mine


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

Yeah I see it - send him a message, or put a message on the segment?


----------



## Andrew_P (24 May 2012)

You can report a ride there is a drop down on everyone ride, you are a bit more charitable than I am forgot this Garmin was on and uploaded it!


----------



## VamP (24 May 2012)

I just got an email from Strava, telling me some fellow has taken my KOM on the A30 Kingston Bypass segment.

This is interesting as I have never cycled down this particular stretch of road, nor do I have any intention of doing so, seeing as it's a two lane dual carriageway.

I have investigated my ride history, and it appears that I recorded said KOM while travelling home from a CX race on New Year's Day. With Garmin on bike, on roof of car. The combined effects of new year hangover and a cyclocross race meant I forgot to turn the damn thing off.

When I joined Strava, I just uploaded all my history and didn't pay much attention. Now I have been responsible for this poor fellow getting out on the Kingston Bypass in all weathers, trying desperately to get his KOM back. I feel bad.

Should I do penance?


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

VamP said:


> Should I do penance?


 
Yes-cycle down the bypass when the weather is crap. That'll learn ya.

Or, come up to Manc and be forced to ride slower than Potsy up Brinny Hill.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yeah I see it - send him a message, or put a message on the segment?


 
Sent a message. Looks like he'd been MTB'ing up Moors and left it on. ARGH. Not going to try another 2 seconds quicker.


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Or, come up to Manc and be forced to ride slower than Potsy up Brinny Hill.


 
Harsh.


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

Actually, is it physically possible?


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

don't think anyone's actually tried it....


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Actually, is it physically possible?


 
Listen, Captain Slow gave me and a few others a scare on Brinksway


----------



## dan_bo (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Listen, Captain Slow gave me and a few others a scare on Brinksway


 
Did you have to get the defibrillator out?


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

awww, sticking up for him now. 

Didn't stop you pishing on his fire up Brinksway did it.


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Sent a message. Looks like he'd been MTB'ing up Moors and left it on. ARGH. Not going to try another 2 seconds quicker.


Ahh, the penny has dropped, that's been on a few days, hadn't noticed his M60 route 

Does that mean it's officially up for grabs again? 

ps- Shut it Dan and moggy


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Didn't stop you pishing on his fire up Brinksway did it.


 
Of course not. No love lost on Strava sections you know.


----------



## gb155 (24 May 2012)

Legs shaved 

Madone dusted off

Strava KOM's lined up

ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Legs shaved


----------



## Nebulous (24 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> You can report a ride there is a drop down on everyone ride, you are a bit more charitable than I am forgot this Garmin was on and uploaded it!


 
Do people get told who has reported it?

I'm 4th on a section where 2nd is at 42 kph and 1st is at 80. Its been sitting there a while and bugging me, but at least partly that is because I would move up to 3rd!


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

If any of you lot are interested, I'll be riding to Chapel en le frith via The Wizard and the Brickworks on Saturday morning - would be pleased if anyone wants to join. Stop at Stocks Cafe in Chapel-plan to get there around 9am.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> If any of you lot are interested, I'll be riding to Chapel en le frith via The Wizard and the Brickworks on Saturday morning - would be pleased if anyone wants to join. Stop at Stocks Cafe in Chapel-plan to get there around 9am.


Would have loved to spend the morning slogging up those hills, unfortunately night shift means I'll be in the land of nod instead.
What a shame


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)




----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

My moneys' on the (ex) big lad- he's got the hunger.


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

You'll be able to shave 8 seconds off that Potts- just take the GPS off to lighten the bike....


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> You'll be able to shave 8 seconds off that Potts- just take the GPS off to lighten the bike....



Just wait til I'm down to only 'over-weight' instead of obese, then you'll see some speed


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

Seriously, come to one of the track do's- you'll enjoy it.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Would have loved to spend the morning slogging up those hills, unfortunately night shift means I'll be in the land of nod instead.
> What a shame


 
Pah - excuses


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2012)

Yay. Brinksway fixed. Lad took his ride off after I explained there had been a mighty battle on there. He even gave me kudos.

Whoop

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> If any of you lot are interested, I'll be riding to Chapel en le frith via The Wizard and the Brickworks on Saturday morning - would be pleased if anyone wants to join. Stop at Stocks Cafe in Chapel-plan to get there around 9am.


 
I would, but my kids school fair is on. I will have to see if I can catch any of your times on Sunday morning.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2012)

Shame - would have been good to have a ride buddy. [excuse mode] I doubt I will be attcking the Wizard, don't want to run out of puff early on, plus it looks like there will be a headwind too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Shame - would have been good to have a ride buddy. [excuse mode] I doubt I will be attcking the Wizard, don't want to run out of puff early on, plus it looks like there will be a headwind too.


 
Give us a shout next time.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2012)

Mate-I usually go out early on a saturday morning, so you are welcome to join. I need to get out in the Peaks more often too.


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

Pretty sure I got a kom today but my Internet is down so can't upload


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

Loaded my commute as normal this morning, 3 'new' segments have appeared on the list, this is gonna kill me


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

Aris. Just went to get strava on me phone and they don't do blackberry.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Aris. Just went to get strava on me phone and they don't do blackberry.


 I knew we'd snare you eventually, new phone time?


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

Nah it's on work. i'll have to wait. Until next time we go out for a ride that is......


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Aris. Just went to get strava on me phone and they don't do blackberry.


My mate has the same issue

He's bloody good tho so I don't mind lol


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> He's bloody good tho so I don't mind lol


 
Thats the thing with racing innit- you find out the truth one way or t'other.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Thats the thing with racing innit- you find out the truth one way or t'other.


I already know the truth, but this is silly racing


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Thats the thing with racing innit- you find out the truth one way or t'other.


Aye 

Took up up via chadderton the other night, I set a new pb and dropped him

I like the phrase iron sharpens iron, to be the best, you need to beat the best, no point ambling along


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I already know the truth, but this is silly racing


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I already know the truth, but this is silly racing




Lol


----------



## dan_bo (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Aye
> 
> Took up up via chadderton the other night, I set a new pb and dropped him
> 
> I like the phrase iron sharpens iron, to be the best, you need to beat the best, no point ambling along


 
Where in Chad?


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Legs shaved


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Aris. Just went to get strava on me phone and they don't do blackberry.


Tamagotchi time for you.


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

fossyant said:


>


Vindicated if I did indeed get the kom I went for this am tho


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Vindicated if I did indeed get the kom I went for this am tho


 
You have to start racing for shaved legs FACT


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

Some people are taking it far too seriously  tt helmet on the commute next Gaz?


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Some people are taking it far too seriously  tt helmet on the commute next Gaz?


 
I can lend him a "Sweeto" , and maybe some Carbon HED Jets !


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

It's on boys 

It's on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2012)

*39 *Hours
*601 *miles
*0* Personal Records
*42 *Activities 


Jan 2012 Vs May 2012 what a difference warm weather makes!

*37* Hours
*645 *miles
*21* Personal Records
*41* Activities


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> It's on boys
> 
> It's on!!!!!!!!!


 

I won't be Strava'ing tonight, way too warm and the wind is against, the way home might be different though 
Also, is it wrong to be wearing baggies on the road bike?  I don't do Lycra shorts (thankfully 400bhp ) and this is only the second time this year it's been too warm for tights


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

potsy said:


> I won't be Strava'ing tonight, way too warm and the wind is against, the way home might be different though
> Also, is it wrong to be wearing baggies on the road bike?  I don't do Lycra shorts (thankfully 400bhp ) and this is only the second time this year it's been too warm for tights


Can't upload my rides yet as my connection is still down, gutted as I'm sure there's at least one kom in them, so, no its not too warm but I did get sun burnt


----------



## Scruffmonster (25 May 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/763158

27mph up there is disgusting. I think I can go top 10 if I cut the bend at the top but to go 4mph faster... not happening.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/763158
> 
> 27mph up there is disgusting. I think I can go top 10 if I cut the bend at the top but to go 4mph faster... not happening.


they all look proper cycle rides though?


----------



## Scruffmonster (25 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> they all look proper cycle rides though?


 
Oh no, I'm not questioning their validity. I'm doubting my ability to call myself a man.

I let myself have 3 all out segments on my way home so as to not kill myself by Wednesday. This is one of them. I think I could find another second or two if I lost the backpack and hit both corners at full tilt.

I just feel humbled, tis all.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2012)

Oh tell me about that, I have zero KoM on my route, one section my best is 6th overall. Some of the speeds uphills are amazing. Also you don't know if they drafting or being led up, the comments on each ride are from the same people


----------



## Scruffmonster (25 May 2012)

What makes it crazier is you take a look at their total commute average speed and it's only 1mph faster or quits with your own. Need to learn to sprint methinks.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1054320

144ft over 2.3 miles my best effort 17.5mph :-( 3 sets of lights Quite a few would have set those times on club runs as the A23 Brighton Road is quite popular route out as it is the lowest point to cross the North Downs


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1054320
> 
> 144ft over 2.3 miles my best effort 17.5mph :-( 3 sets of lights Quite a few would have set those times on club runs as the A23 Brighton Road is quite popular route out as it is the lowest point to cross the North Downs


Just checked 18.1 was my best lol


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2012)

You have to pick conditions. Last Friday was good (not ideal) for the full on assault that happened on Brinksway. Potsy had had a massive caffeine fix I think then flew up the climb, then sent a PM etc... Me and Potsy's colleague at work went, and did an attack home (me - I made a detour and doubled back). We all uploaded, and some bugger was first.

Me, Potsy and John (Potsys mate) had killed ourseves to be knocked back. Happens the fella had been in his car, and I PM'ed him this week, and he took it down after I explained about the massive assault. Very nice of him and It's logged on the segment.

Me and John only equalled the other guy's time - I'd previously thought this had been a draft from a bus or van, but you have to wait for ideal conditions. I think Brinksway can be beat, but only in the dead of Winter with a howling gale.


----------



## gb155 (25 May 2012)

My kom was taken by my best mate before I managed to upload it, doh


----------



## potsy (25 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> My kom was taken by my best mate before I managed to upload it, doh


----------



## potsy (26 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Last Friday was good (not ideal) for the full on assault that happened on Brinksway. Potsy had had a massive caffeine fix I think then flew up the climb,


 
Sheer power I think you'll find


----------



## Andrew_P (26 May 2012)

Fossy has hit the nail, it is Silly Segment Racing as really a bit silly unless you were doing the same segments at the same time they are not really comparable, but they are serious fun and add quite a bit to commuting!

My old routine was uploading Garmin -> Endomondo then last Strava, this week Strava got promoted to number 1.. 

With the wind pointing North, an unusal tailwind an extra hour in bed, with a nice summer induced hangover I increased my avg by almost 2mph. http://app.strava.com/segments/976360 I cannot ever see me getting KOM on that lol!

Another interesting stat, well interesting for me is that my top 10 times up that segment have all been in April and May this year.

I have emailed Strava and made a suggestion that they should also issue age related KOM which was a bit vain of me hehe


----------



## gaz (26 May 2012)

Uploaded all of my rides from my garmin history and i've got around 8 KOM's. Awesome.
Seen a few where i'm 2nd place by only a second or two


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 May 2012)

Right that's it some git has nicked my KOM on the Birtles descent by three seconds


----------



## Andrew_P (26 May 2012)

gaz said:


> Uploaded all of my rides from my garmin history and i've got around 8 KOM's. Awesome.
> Seen a few where i'm 2nd place by only a second or two


I had noticed you suddenly appear on the Coulsdon Bypass two step under the CycleChat leaderboard... from 2010 :-)


----------



## gaz (26 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I had noticed you suddenly appear on the Coulsdon Bypass two step under the CycleChat leaderboard... from 2010 :-)


:P back when I was lighter and faster


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have emailed Strava and made a suggestion that they should also issue age related KOM which was a bit vain of me hehe


 
The website has so much potential - for example, can you imagine if you could download routes and your satnav would alert you to upcoming segments.

And, they hold a lot of stats and are only scratching the surface - they could have a summary of all your top 10's/top quartile/decile/average position in segments. Could also have some kind of comparison with the pro's etc etc.

I reckon Garmin must be keeping an eye on them with a view to buy it.


----------



## gaz (26 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> The website has so much potential - for example, can you imagine if you could download routes and your satnav would alert you to upcoming segments.
> 
> And, they hold a lot of stats and are only scratching the surface - they could have a summary of all your top 10's/top quartile/decile/average position in segments. Could also have some kind of comparison with the pro's etc etc.
> 
> I reckon Garmin must be keeping an eye on them with a view to buy it.


Some have suggested it already.
Most saying it is fine for premium only, which is a disappointment as it to me, it is such an important feature. I have so many segments on my commute it would be nice to see which I have passed through and what my ranking is in each.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 May 2012)

Strava seems to be the only one with ongoing development, Garmin has been pretty static the same as Endomondo. Strava is defintely the most exciting one. The routes with Segment alerts would be fantastic, better than using Google Streetview and trying to remember.


----------



## potsy (26 May 2012)

Have you not got these down South yet?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 May 2012)

lol we still have the men with green and red flags.

Reality is that Garmin could do it all and more has they have control of the firmware for the devices. I think Strava will develop the Phones apps more


----------



## Nebulous (26 May 2012)

I absolutely love my Garmin, but development is a bit of a joke. They've known about the issue with courses on the 500 for about 2 years and have done nothing about it.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Any one fancy going up the Wizard in Alderley? My 6'4" frame is not designed for flying up inclines like that and Cyclechat only has three riders registered as having gone up it. The quickest guy is only averaging 14.9 mph over the mile


 
I did it today Chris but was not a good ride for me. I think my legs had had enough as I've done about 500 miles in the last 3 weeks, plus been hammering the KoM's on Stava on the commute. Had jelly legs on all the climbs & just had to turn the crank.


----------



## potsy (26 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Had jelly legs on all the climbs & just had to turn the crank.


Welcome to my world


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I did it today Chris but was not a good ride for me. I think my legs had had enough as I've done about 500 miles in the last 3 weeks, plus been hammering the KoM's on Stava on the commute. Had jelly legs on all the climbs & just had to turn the crank.


 
I know what you mean, need a couple of days off every once in a while. Think I will need to lose a stone to make any impression on my times on the Wizard. Tbh not sure the top time is achievable for any one but a pro or serious hill climber, the guy who has posted it is a pro level rider and seems to have most of the KOM's in the Peninnes around here including the Brickworks, Long Hill from Buxton and The Short Cat and Fidddle.
I am going to trek over to Buxton in the morning before it gets too hot and see if there are any interesting segments around there.


----------



## gb155 (27 May 2012)

Almost got my Mottram Moor under 6 mins 

I'll never be kom up there tho

Pots, come n av a go


----------



## Andrew_P (27 May 2012)

One local segment had 14 riders on it long Cat 4 climb, I was considering giving it a bash, but the L2B night ride went through it, 62 today, I suspect a lot more by Monday. Someone createda segment of the whole run, which was a good idea.

http://app.strava.com/rides/9429802#170133790


----------



## potsy (27 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> Almost got my Mottram Moor under 6 mins
> 
> I'll never be kom up there tho
> 
> Pots, come n av a go


Is this over the border? I get scared if I leave Stockport/S, Mancs 

Did a pootle on the river yesterday, got home and discovered I'd gone thru a couple of previously unknown segments, will be faster next time


----------



## gb155 (28 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Is this over the border? I get scared if I leave Stockport/S, Mancs
> 
> Did a pootle on the river yesterday, got home and discovered I'd gone thru a couple of previously unknown segments, will be faster next time


Sure is, it's good fun to be fair 

I would have had a kom today had it not have been for the lights


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2012)

We should organise a Strava busting run one day.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2012)

Strava cannot count, well at least it misses out numbers in the leaderboard? Bit weird, are some users who can mark themselves as invisble? http://app.strava.com/segments/1054344

Missing 6, 11, 15, 17,18 21, 22


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Strava cannot count, well at least it misses out numbers in the leaderboard? Bit weird, are some users who can mark themselves as invisble? http://app.strava.com/segments/1054344
> 
> Missing 6, 11, 15, 17,18 21, 22


 
Equal times for two or more riders on the places above.

I'm sure it was an abberation on your part.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2012)

Might just have knocked a second or 2 off my brinny hill time, don't think I'll be troubling the leaders just yet though


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2012)

Oh I see, well I think I do


----------



## potsy (28 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Might just have knocked a second or 2 off my brinny hill time, don't think I'll be troubling the leaders just yet though


6 seconds  gb155 better watch his back


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 May 2012)

Missed out on the Chicken Hill descent KOM by 1 second tonight now do I lose weight to improve my climbing or put weight on to improve descending  I could just tie a couple of bricks onto the bike I suppose.


----------



## Scruffmonster (28 May 2012)

5th out of 120... I reckon I could go 2nd if I ditched the rucksack...

http://app.strava.com/segments/868018

33mph just takes the P though. I HATE that guy. Looks suspect too. Fair play if its legit, though that ride does include one effort of 58mph...


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> 5th out of 120... I reckon I could go 2nd if I ditched the rucksack...
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/868018
> 
> 33mph just takes the P though. I HATE that guy. Looks suspect too. Fair play if its legit, though that ride does include one effort of 58mph...


 
The shorter the distance, the larger the residual error.

I have a KoM on a short section (0.4 miles IIRC) where my average was supposedly 26 odd - utter bollox.

Also, on another section (about a minutes worth-can't remember the distance) which supposedly starts just after a narrow gate that you have to wheel your bike through and ends at the foot of some steps over a footbridge, I hammered the KoM by about 5 seconds. Got home and I was 15 seconds slower. 

GPS systems just aren't accurate enough to record the exact starts and finishes


----------



## gb155 (29 May 2012)

I am 99% sure I got a kom vs my buddy who is currently kom, not telling him yet tho otherwise he'll be out all day trying to better it before I get it uploaded


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

gb155 said:


> I am 99% sure I got a kom vs my buddy who is currently kom, not telling him yet tho otherwise he'll be out all day trying to better it before I get it uploaded


 
Hehe-good tactics, upload it on a day the wind is against.

Bugger-was supposed to be taking it easy today. Just picked off a KoM and have another one lined up on the way home.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 May 2012)

Became aware about 30% in to my easy (well that is how I wanted it to be when I left work )run home that the BMC kitted out chap I had seen pulling out had caught me at the lights, just before one of my less favourite sections, I blew my legs out over 4 miles, he wasn't there at the top of the climb in link 2 below I have no clue if I dropped him or he turned off but I was completely bolloxed when I got home! I REALLY have to leave my bloody ego at the front door, made no sense what so ever on a Monday afternoon having done a fast run Monday morning. And now I have set two very difficult PR's lol

http://app.strava.com/segments/959492 This section I was just boosting in case he was on me. Previous best was 16.8 yesterday 18mph

Then this section started at the lights when I became aware he had caught up http://app.strava.com/segments/758618 13.5 previous best up to 15.2mph

I suffered this morning


----------



## Andrew_P (29 May 2012)

and my ego is so mahossive that I have been sorting by time to see if he uploads to Strava, just because I want to know if he turned off.

Have to say I kept the flat out pace on the the rest of the way home baring traffic hold ups


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> and my ego is so mahossive that I have been sorting by time to see if he uploads to Strava, just because I want to know if he turned off.
> 
> Have to say I kept the flat out pace on the the rest of the way home baring traffic hold ups


 


Cracking - keep it up.


----------



## gb155 (29 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hehe-good tactics, upload it on a day the wind is against.
> 
> Bugger-was supposed to be taking it easy today. Just picked off a KoM and have another one lined up on the way home.




It's great isn't it 

Strava riders just don't take it easy anymore tho lol


----------



## gaz (29 May 2012)

I was KOM on vauxhall bridge northbound http://app.strava.com/segments/924572 
had an error on my garmin which read my time as 2 seconds.. giving me an average speed of 384mph!!!!!!!!!

I'll take second place.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 May 2012)

I think it is hilarious that all over the world cyclists at randon points of their ride to a casual onlooker are sprinting flat out for no obvious reason then slowing right down while they try to catch their breath before the next segment.


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think it is hilarious that all over the world cyclists at randon points of their ride to a casual onlooker are sprinting flat out for no obvious reason then slowing right down while they try to catch their breath before the next segment.


 
Who lives on a through road? Set up a segment outside your front window.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Who lives on a through road? Set up a segment outside your front window.


I might just do that. I live on a main road in Wilmslow that absolutely loads of cyclists use.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (29 May 2012)

I got my first KOM last night even though 
Ihad the chain jump off 1 mile from the end this section is 4.4 miles. So next week should get a pb and extend my lead.


----------



## gb155 (29 May 2012)

Got the kom I was going for by 8 seconds


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 May 2012)

Got my KOM on Chicken Hill tonight after my 1 second failure last night.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 May 2012)

My.Legs.Are.Blown Not one PR this afternoon, hardest ride home for a long, long time. Felt like one of my first commutes will try a couple of sub 15mph recovery rides tomorrow...... maybe!


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

I was going to attempt 3 KoM''s this evening - 2.5 miles in total and 2 are a subset of the other. It would have added about 10 miles to my commute. I bottled out in the end, knackered and KoM average is up in the 24's so would have to be on form to get close.


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Got my KOM on Chicken Hill tonight after my 1 second failure last night.


 
Come on you need to get on Brinny Hill.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Come on you need to get on Brinny Hill.


 
Bit urban for me that. At the moment I only have to compete against the likes of Kristian House, Mike Cumming, Chris Jennings etc If I start going urban I will have to deal with Potsy Fossy and gb155 as well


----------



## gb155 (30 May 2012)

Chasing segments daily and on an extended 30 Mike commute is killing me 

But it's like crack this game, you just can't give it up and push for more hits each and every day 

Think I made top 5 on a flat sprint (on a ss))


----------



## Andrew_P (30 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> My.Legs.Are.Blown Not one PR this afternoon, hardest ride home for a long, long time. Felt like one of my first commutes will try a couple of sub 15mph recovery rides tomorrow...... maybe!


 hmmmmm legs felt better this morning but the all the new blood on the road coming out of their winter hibernation I ended up not doing a proper recovery I still did a reasonable time & average speed. I did try to just sit behind one but couldn't resist it after a mile or so, my HR was 92 sitting behind him.


----------



## 400bhp (30 May 2012)

I find myself glancing across at cyclists' handlebars as i pass/get passed to see if they have a garmin/phone. I am addicted.


----------



## BSRU (30 May 2012)

Damn this silly strava racing

For a laugh I thought I would try it out with data from this mornings ride, discovered there is only one segment on this mornings ride, it is an uphill drag that if you have a tailwind is basically like cycling on the flat.
As it turns out, even though I have been up it much faster in the past, I happened to have the second fastest time out of 27 people.
So now I have to go back to that segment and give some proper effort


----------



## potsy (30 May 2012)

Got another colleague to try brinny hill this morning, he's 3st lighter than me so thought he'd breeze up it, but no, 40 seconds slower


----------



## Andrew_P (30 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Got another colleague to try brinny hill this morning, he's 3st lighter than me so thought he'd breeze up it, but no, 40 seconds slower


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

Took a slightly different route home last night. When I uploaded the data, I discovered I'd got a KOM on a segment I'd just ridden for the first time. And because I didn't know it was a segment, I WASN'T EVEN TRYING!

Tempted to go the same way again tonight...

d.


----------



## LosingFocus (30 May 2012)

Anyone know if you can have 2 GPS apps using the data at the same time on an iPhone? I fancy seeing what this app is about/like, but dont want to is it means I have to not record my entire route on Runtastic.


----------



## musa (30 May 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> Anyone know if you can have 2 GPS apps using the data at the same time on an iPhone? I fancy seeing what this app is about/like, but dont want to is it means I have to not record my entire route on Runtastic.



With the iPhone you need to see of its runs in the background. If both do then you should be fine. Test it out


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 May 2012)

You can with a smart phone. My HTC will run Endomondo and Strava at the same time and it does not seem to have a detrimental effect on the battery.


----------



## LosingFocus (30 May 2012)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Jdratcliffe (30 May 2012)

change of theme a bit my last few rides have not uploaded from mmy "feed" on my iphone is there anyway i can do this manually?


----------



## buddha (31 May 2012)

Blimey, I didn't realise there are so many 3rd cat hills in the South East.
Even I can ride most of them reasonably well, so this can't be right.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jun 2012)

Great run this morning, was going to take it easy but got involved with some SCR.

Pulled out of my road and saw a cyclist running pretty fast to my right I was still mentally set up for a soft run. at a pinch point doing a shoulder check he was hovering right on my rear wheel, so I thought I would let him go. Then once he had passed I decided I would try to hold him at 100 yards, which in itself was tough deffo a stronger rider but I do think he was at full tilt.

Caught him up at 4-5 miles having seen him (benefit of doubt) predict the changing of lights and he was much more aggressive than me through traffic. It has been a while since I have been overtaken but I have never witnessed so many right and left shoulder checks I assume looking for me, is that normal in SCR? 

I deliberately never look much when I overtake other than at a normal shoulder check pinch points etc. It was the high level of checking that spured me on lol

Kept him at 100-150 yard again, then lost him through traffic & traffic lights at around 7.5 miles. Good rider helped me break a record on my old 14.8 route to work just clipped under 46 minutes.

If it was you, great ride!


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Caught him up at 4-5 miles having seen him (benefit of doubt) predict the changing of lights and he was much more aggressive than me through traffic. It has been a while since I have been overtaken but I have never witnessed so many right and left shoulder checks I assume looking for me, is that normal in SCR?


 
The shoulder cheking plus the assertiveness through traffic sounds like a confident rider to me, rather than looking for you.

I just couldn't resist having a go at a segment this morning, despite having a bit of a headwind and my rucksack on. Was reasonably happy with 5th place taking 59s. The Kom has 50s, not sure I could match that.


----------



## Nebulous (1 Jun 2012)

This is becoming a bit of a hobby with me, and my speed/ fitness is definitely picking up. I went out last night and did a storming run. I moved up from 7th to 2nd on a segment about 5.5 miles long. It has been ridden over 130 times by 31 people, so I'm pretty chuffed with that!


----------



## style over speed (1 Jun 2012)

I love this applet - map multiple strava rides!


----------



## gaz (1 Jun 2012)

Nebulous said:


> This is becoming a bit of a hobby with me, and my speed/ fitness is definitely picking up. I went out last night and did a storming run. I moved up from 7th to 2nd on a segment about 5.5 miles long. I*t has been ridden over 130 times by 31 people*, so I'm pretty chuffed with that!


I wish it was that 'easy'..

I've got some KOM's.. one for example has been ridden over 3,600 times by more than 400 people.


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2012)

What amazes me is when I'm the KOM on a segment I never created but when I go into it, I'm the only person who has ridden it


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I wish it was that 'easy'..
> 
> I've got some KOM's.. one for example has been ridden over 3,600 times by more than 400 people.


 
That's impressive Gaz. This is why I would like to see top 1/10/25% etc. 

Although I have about 10 KoM's, arguably my best run is 5th out of 200 on a segment that is used as a sprint on the local club rides.


----------



## Nebulous (1 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I wish it was that 'easy'..
> 
> I've got some KOM's.. one for example has been ridden over 3,600 times by more than 400 people.


 
That's some pretty serious traffic Gaz. A big gap between you and the next person as well. Many of mine have less than 10 people. Some of them are quite serious club riders though. Here's my second place. 

I'm a relative newbie though and am ridiculously pleased with the progress I've made, regardless of how it measures up!


----------



## Nebulous (1 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> What amazes me is when I'm the KOM on a segment I never created but when I go into it, I'm the only person who has ridden it


 
Strava creates it for you, if you've ridden it repeatedly or it is particularly steep. If you go into my segments, then created segments it shows you segments that have been created because you rode them, as well as ones you've intentionally made.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I wish it was that 'easy'..
> 
> I've got some KOM's.. one for example has been ridden over 3,600 times by more than 400 people.


 
What time of day do you come through there and able to hold 29 Gaz? I turn right at Clapham South and go down Nightingale lane but have gone straight down CS7 through to Wimbledon Chase a handful of times for a change. Don't like the traffic in Tooting though!


----------



## gaz (1 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> What time of day do you come through there and able to hold 29 Gaz? I turn right at Clapham South and go down Nightingale lane but have gone straight down CS7 through to Wimbledon Chase a handful of times for a change. Don't like the traffic in Tooting though!


Would have been around 6.10-6.20 on that day. This was before it was CS7 so the road layout was slightly different and I probably had a clear run.


----------



## benborp (1 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I wish it was that 'easy'..
> 
> I've got some KOM's.. one for example has been ridden over 3,600 times by more than 400 people.


 
Of course a proper KOM should involve going up at least a hill. The occasional Olympian and national champion as also rans also adds a little cachet.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jun 2012)

Gaz I still have number one in the CC charts on the Coulsdon Bypass Two step, smash it this weekend :-) just you and me on that and 3 other on the hooley one, yours was from before Strava was invented!

I am going to take a days rest and try the Coulsdon Bypass, then the Blud sucka I always keep some in reserve in the morning as they are in the first 5 miles of my commute.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jun 2012)

benborp said:


> Of course a proper KOM should involve going up at least a hill. The occasional Olympian and national champion as also rans also adds a little cachet.


I agree with the hills, weather conditions play less of a part and KoM is all about the hill! Not that Ihave any KoM's lol


----------



## gaz (1 Jun 2012)

benborp said:


> Of course a proper KOM should involve going up at least a hill. The occasional Olympian and national champion as also rans also adds a little cachet.


True. I don't have a chance on getting KOM on many hills, too many cakes!


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Gaz I still have number one in the CC charts on the Coulsdon Bypass Two step, smash it this weekend :-) just you and me on that and 3 other on the hooley one, yours was from before Strava was invented!
> 
> I am going to take a days rest and try the Coulsdon Bypass, then the Blud sucka I always keep some in reserve in the morning as they are in the first 5 miles of my commute.


Oh dear please ban me from this thread when I have had two pints or more


----------



## gaz (2 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Oh dear please ban me from this thread when I have had two pints or more


haha :P I'm going through Coulsdon later, but don't worry, you can keep no.1 for now.


----------



## Nebulous (2 Jun 2012)

benborp said:


> Of course a proper KOM should involve going up at least a hill. The occasional Olympian and national champion as also rans also adds a little cachet.


 
Nooooooo............ 

The whole success of Strava is built on making us all feel special. We can all be king of our own molehill!


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)

5 pr's on todays ride out with the other Strava cc'ers, including at least 1 maybe 2 where I was single speeding after an 'incident'


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## gb155 (2 Jun 2012)

Down Oldham road yesterday I averaged over 27 mph, I was flying and working hard, it's a 1.1 mile segment, was gutted to see such an effort only put me in 3rd tho 

Must become better lol


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> 5 pr's on todays ride out with the other Strava cc'ers, including at least 1 maybe 2 where I was single speeding after an 'incident'


 
Doing a superman impression leaving the bike behind to try to get over the finishing line of a Strava segment quicker is not on Potsy.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jun 2012)

Nuts. I've lost my KOM on one of the local hills by 20 flipping seconds. That's going to take some recapturing. Fair play to him though - 28km/h up a climb that's 12% at its steepest part. 

I was pleased, however, that the culprit failed to nab another of my KOMs on the same ride. 

d.


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Doing a superman impression leaving the bike behind to try to get over the finishing line of a Strava segment quicker is not on Potsy.


 I've tried throwing the Garmin over the line before now, this was a more extreme attempt.

Fossy blocking the road in the middle of a bombing run wasn't on either


----------



## gb155 (3 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> I've tried throwing the Garmin over the line before now, this was a more extreme attempt.
> 
> Fossy blocking the road in the middle of a bombing run wasn't on either
> View attachment 9727


Hows the injurys Superman?


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Hows the injurys Superman?


Both arms/shoulders are stiffening up nicely, won't be doing any weight lifting for a while, can just about pick my sausage sarnie up


----------



## S1mon (4 Jun 2012)

Has anoff my self on Saturday new pedals and new cleats equals tighter grip and couldn't get out shoe stuck in back wheel ! Me laid on top of bike and very unhappy my maiden voyage with my new wheels and bent a spoke !!!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2012)

Questions:

Why are there hidden segments?

Is there an inbuilt bullshit meter? I am second on this segment (which is hidden incidentally), quite a bit back from 1st yet am recorded as KoM? 1st is very fast on that stretch.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2012)

I have created two segements, one I had to keep going back and editing it as it was not collecting the right spots ended up doing it with Streetview, on the third edit it became "Hidden" Another segment started out as a locked segment (for use by me only) but made it public and it is a hidden one, I think the latter is the most common reason that and it it overlaps another segement. I think Strava will have to start to show the Segement creator as a couple of mine are silly, The first creation was to try and get 100% of the hill rather than the first tiny bit which was the original segement.

I did a 20 miler 90% of it the first time segments on my Strava logs, only got 4 PR's out of 15 Segments, was rather expecting 15 PR's as it was the first time for most of them. Did my first Cat 4 as well and came in a respectable 7th http://app.strava.com/segments/942199 and 8th on the second part http://app.strava.com/segments/1369696 Which I was pleased with.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Questions:
> 
> Why are there hidden segments?
> 
> Is there an inbuilt bullshit meter? I am second on this segment (which is hidden incidentally), quite a bit back from 1st yet am recorded as KoM? 1st is very fast on that stretch.


Not sure why they are hidden, but if you 'unhide' them they are shown next time you click on the ride.

Maybe there are segments that people don't want to be seen on? Or have no interest in competing on?


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Did my first Cat 4 as well and came in a respectable 7th http://app.strava.com/segments/942199 and 8th on the second part http://app.strava.com/segments/1369696 Which I was pleased with.


Sounds like a challenge to me :P My time on that climb is crap at the moment.

There is one just a few roads along that is also a good climb http://app.strava.com/segments/1450128


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me :P My time on that climb is crap at the moment.
> 
> There is one just a few roads along that is also a good climb http://app.strava.com/segments/1450128


 It was the route of the least evil!!

My commute takes me out over the downs at the lowest point, A23 etc. and as I am planing on doing a few more rides that *do not involve* going to work I thought I would have practice ride heading east, and picked that way, going to do Stoats Nest and maybe Marlpit next. I really want to start practicing hills because any of the decent scenic routes will be hilly, other than heading out towards work.which will be pretty boring. Not sure about West never feels that natural to me heading over towards Epsom but might give that a try. The other flatish exit point for me would be north towards Croydon but that does *not* sound like much fun!

I was quite surprised by the lack of riders on Purley Downs Road when I got back and uploaded it!!


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2012)

Not that many riders on Riddlesdown either?


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Not that many riders on Riddlesdown either?


Nope.. it is a hill off the beaten track so not many know about it.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jun 2012)

I found my favourite local hill, Elcombe Hill is in one segment, disappointingly though the segment creator has include the gentle downhill bit before the climb and stopped the segment half way up the hill, just when it gets interesting, the section that catches you out if you have over done it on the lower part of the climb.


----------



## endoman (6 Jun 2012)

Couple of decent segments for me today, only to find KOM's at 74 mph, and 36 mph, great achievement to do it in the car!


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2012)

BSRU said:


> I found my favourite local hill, Elcombe Hill is in one segment, disappointingly though the segment creator has include the gentle downhill bit before the climb and stopped the segment half way up the hill, just when it gets interesting, the section that catches you out if you have over done it on the lower part of the climb.


To be fair a lot of it is Strava linking to the Phone or GPS that did the ride, I tried to do a segement and on the Google map it looked perfect created it and it missed out the top of the hill and started too early. In the end I used street view to create it.


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2012)

BSRU said:


> I found my favourite local hill, Elcombe Hill is in one segment, disappointingly though the segment creator has include the gentle downhill bit before the climb and stopped the segment half way up the hill, just when it gets interesting, the section that catches you out if you have over done it on the lower part of the climb.


Just re-create it as it should be and call it 'Elcombe Hill - The Real Climb'


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jun 2012)

Could have got the KoM on thisone today, was flying had to ease off car turning right and then the lights turned red, had I known how close I was I could have made it 6 seconds quicker. Prime example of how commuters have the edge, I caught the perfect weather and wind conditions.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1498730


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2012)

Lol, I don't know how long it'll last but I managed to get KOM on the heavy SS with trousers, a shirt and work shoes ;-)


----------



## gaz (7 Jun 2012)

Someone equaled my KOM on Grosvenor place north. Balls


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Jun 2012)

Just discovered that Both Potsy and Fossyant have beaten my time on Brinksway, which is a small hill at the start of my commute. I was KOM for a short while.

The chances of me "Taking it easy" tomorrow in prep for my 1st track session this weekend are now quite small . . . and checking the forecast, there are going to be 30mph gusts


----------



## deadhead1971 (7 Jun 2012)

There are some great third party tools for messing about with your Strava data, here's my roundup article 

http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2012/06/turbo-charge-your-strava-data-with-these-third-party-api-tools/

some of these can be handy for sussing out which KOM's to go after.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Just discovered that Both Potsy and Fossyant have beaten my time on Brinksway, which is a small hill at the start of my commute. I was KOM for a short while.


Hee hee 
There was quite a battle that day, a slight tailwind  meant I shot from nowhere to 2nd up there, fossy not liking that then turned around on the way home just to beat me


----------



## Asa Post (7 Jun 2012)

deadhead1971 said:


> There are some great third party tools for messing about with your Strava data, here's my roundup article
> 
> http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2012/06/turbo-charge-your-strava-data-with-these-third-party-api-tools/
> 
> some of these can be handy for sussing out which KOM's to go after.


 
Some good stuff on here.

Thanks for the link


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2012)

deadhead1971 said:


> There are some great third party tools for messing about with your Strava data, here's my roundup article
> 
> http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2012/06/turbo-charge-your-strava-data-with-these-third-party-api-tools/
> 
> some of these can be handy for sussing out which KOM's to go after.


 
The segment detailer is very goood. I've emailed for stravaviewer. What would be good is a a statistical distribution (1/10/25% etc) as well as culmulative places (number of 1sts/seconds etc).


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jun 2012)

Lest we forget http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2012/05/cycling-without-numbers-do-you-really-need-a-cycle-computer/ Taken from that great site!


----------



## deadhead1971 (8 Jun 2012)

Ha ha, thank you.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2012)

I've started the laborious process of downloading my historical rides from garmin connect - sent them to strava in a zip file but get an email back sating strava can't find any attachments. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jun 2012)

I had huge tailwinds and thrashed myself silly on one segment this morning only for Strava not to aknowledge I was there, even although the map of the ride shows that I was


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I had huge tailwinds and thrashed myself silly on one segment this morning only for Strava not to aknowledge I was there, even although the map of the ride shows that I was


 
I've had this when I have been offroad (canal path). Zooming in on the route afterwards has shown that my Garmin sometimes thinks I am on an adjacent road - ending up with a zigzag path, rather than a line following the canal. Annoying.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Jun 2012)

Really weird you should say that I have a closed segement which is 100% my commute, it only has 20 odd on there mostly it just ignores it, that could be distance realted or probably more likely when the Garmin places me in the house next to the road. If it is the latter it just shows how often the Garmin is not accurate.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jun 2012)

Hmm, I guess it could be because it was pissing it down so bad cloud cover for gps


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2012)

Happens to me a lot too, including a short ride today where I know I passed through a segment, weird


----------



## Nebulous (8 Jun 2012)

It would be useful if you could 'force' Strava to recognise a segment.
One thing I've found is that it is important to pick a ride which tracks the road well to select the segment. I did a segment for a ride I do regularly and it only picked up 2 or 3 rides. I deleted it and used one which tracked the road better and it picked up a lot more.


----------



## gaz (8 Jun 2012)

http://stravaviewer.com is pretty cool. It lets you look at all your number 2's,3's, 4's etc...

I'm in the top 50 for 219 segments. top 25 for 81 segments and top 10 for 48 segments.
Top 50 for some of the less traveled segments is obviously not an achievement. But for those which have been traveled by over 1000 people.. not bad at all!


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I had huge tailwinds and thrashed myself silly on one segment this morning only for Strava not to aknowledge I was there, even although the map of the ride shows that I was


I went out for a ride tonight and I'm pretty sure I got a KOM but the same, no mention in a ride that goes down the same road.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (10 Jun 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance on this (not having used this yet), but if I do one of my usual routes that encompasses a segment, does Strava automatically pick out the details? Can you create your own segments or does it generate them for you? 

I have to say that once my collar bone is repaired, I can see this becoming an unhealthy (well, healthy) obsession!


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Jun 2012)

It will automatically recognise when you have completed a segment. You can add your own segments if you like and if it logs a steep climb on your route it will automatically create one for you


----------



## 2PedalsTez (10 Jun 2012)

Fantastic. Thanks for that


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2012)

KOM on this looks a bit dodgy, if its notit is bloody impressive! http://app.strava.com/segments/1369696


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2012)

LOL gone already the Ride went about 25+ Segements 48 miles taking some cracking KOM's he must have been over run with emails or comments from the previous KOM's hehehe


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> http://stravaviewer.com is pretty cool. It lets you look at all your number 2's,3's, 4's etc...
> 
> I'm in the top 50 for 219 segments. top 25 for 81 segments and top 10 for 48 segments.
> Top 50 for some of the less traveled segments is obviously not an achievement. But for those which have been traveled by over 1000 people.. not bad at all!


 
He only gets data for the 1st 50 places-so if you were 10000th of 10000 people you would be down as 50.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2012)

BTW I've asked the developer [of stravaviewer.com] if he can do some king of percentiles - he said he would look into it.


----------



## gb155 (10 Jun 2012)

I understand you can get custom satellite maps on your garmin 800

Anyone know how ?

Would be great for adding strava segments onto


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> He only gets data for the 1st 50 places-so if you were 10000th of 10000 people you would be down as 50.


Not sure that is the case for the table 'Total segment count and current counts of top 50 placings.'
I only have 2 in 50th place, where as I am position >50th in much more than 2 segments.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2012)

Yeah, sorry meant 50+

Here's what the developer said:



> I don't actually get a count for the total number of riders for each segment as I only get the top 50. Some segments (in the states) have thousands of riders which slowed it all right down! For the same reason i can't work out placings above 50th. All of which will make percentiles tricky to calc and impossible if placing greater than 50th. I'll have a go though.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jun 2012)

I just lost three KOMs on my commute to the pros during the Tour de Suisse. I'll never get those back


----------



## Dan B (11 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've started the laborious process of downloading my historical rides from garmin connect - sent them to strava in a zip file but get an email back sating strava can't find any attachments. Anyone else tried this?


I wrote a small program to send all my TCX files to strava using their web api, but unless you have a Linux[*] machine with Ruby installed it probably isn't much use to you

[*] A mac would be just as good, I am assured, but I don't know a lot about macs


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2012)

This could be down to my Garmin, but I sorted by this month + my results and out 12 passes it only caught 4 and a measly 145 in all time. Which is not that impressive.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2012)

Dan B said:


> I wrote a small program to send all my TCX files to strava using their web api, but unless you have a Linux[*] machine with Ruby installed it probably isn't much use to you
> 
> [*] A mac would be just as good, I am assured, but I don't know a lot about macs


 
Unfortunately not, no. I'm doing some manually, but will await a reply off Strava.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Unfortunately not, no. I'm doing some manually, but will await a reply off Strava.


Just put them back on your garmin... that is what I did with 2 years worth of rides.. only took a few hours to upload.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Just put them back on your garmin... that is what I did with 2 years worth of rides.. only took a few hours to upload.


I can't remember how much data my old 305 can handle but its not much,its beeping full again and I think the rides only go back to December 2011.


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> I can't remember how much data my old 305 can handle but its not much,its beeping full again and I think the rides only go back to December 2011.


It only took me 3 tries to do it all.

The more ride history you store on it, the longer it takes to upload to both strava and garmin, make sure you keep it clean


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> It only took me 3 tries to do it all.
> 
> The more ride history you store on it, the longer it takes to upload to both strava and garmin, make sure you keep it clean


 
You know I thoughtof this last night - how do you stick them back on Gaz?


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

I manually uploaded Jan/Feb 12 rides last night - managed to bag a KoM - the previous KoM must be wondering what is going on


----------



## Edwards80 (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> I manually uploaded Jan/Feb 12 rides last night - managed to bag a KoM - the previous KoM must be wondering what is going on


 
Log one ride at 88mph which ends abruptly - He'll work it out


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

I've noticed you are on quite a few of the segments I have done - you must do a few rides around S Manc.


----------



## Edwards80 (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've noticed you are on quite a few of the segments I have done - you must do a few rides around S Manc.


 
Aye. I cycle from Stockport to Altrincham and back each day and on days like today I ride with the wife to her work in Salford then back down to Alty.

Just followed you on Strava


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

Followed back. 

Looks like you (or your work) aren't too far away from me. If you're ever free on sat morn, get yourself out on a ride. I ride most saturdays (early) and looks like we're seeing the start of some small group rides going on saturday too.


----------



## Edwards80 (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Followed back.
> 
> Looks like you (or your work) aren't too far away from me. If you're ever free on sat morn, get yourself out on a ride. I ride most saturdays (early) and looks like we're seeing the start of some small group rides going on saturday too.


 
Definitely up for that - Any excuse to get the bike out  Usually ride around Knutsford/Tatton Park when I'm just out for a weekend ride. Going that way with the Manchester Wheelers this weekend too  Planning on getting a Strava PB down Tatton Wall


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> You know I thoughtof this last night - how do you stick them back on Gaz?


I kept all of my garmin history on my computer as a backup. So all I had to do was copy them back across to my garmin and then do the upload process.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I kept all of my garmin history on my computer as a backup. So all I had to do was copy them back across to my garmin and then do the upload process.


 Wish I had done that!!

Gaz do you still commute?


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Wish I had done that!!
> 
> Gaz do you still commute?


Yup.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I kept all of my garmin history on my computer as a backup. So all I had to do was copy them back across to my garmin and then do the upload process.


 
Thanks-but is there a specific folder on the garmin they need to go into? History folder?


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

Figured it out & just tried it - you put them into the history folder. Just uploaded about 30 rides from Jan 11.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

Just acquired another KoM. I'd advise on the armchair cycling.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

I note that strava will locate any usb storage devices. Has anyone tried uploading from a non Gammin/phone device?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2012)

I noticed this same thing last night when I uploaded some stuff to Strava while my iPod (classic) was also plugged into the computer. I can see no reason why it wouldn't upload files from an iPod just fine - it's only scanning a drive for .gpx files, after all, not actually interacting with the device. Haven't actually tried it though.

d.


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Just acquired another KoM. I'd advise on the armchair cycling.


No getting wet, no headwinds, could catch on that 

Was thinking about making another assault of brinny hill this morning, thought better of it once I got there, maybe Friday when I can travel a bit lighter


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> I note that strava will locate any usb storage devices. Has anyone tried uploading from a non Gammin/phone device?


For some reason it doesn't detect the Garmin Nuvi (I was using it for a few weeks until I got my 305) but RidewithGPS does


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jun 2012)

Herzog said:


> I just lost three KOMs on my commute to the pros during the Tour de Suisse. I'll never get those back



Think bigger


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Think bigger



I am going to have a go at one of Kristian House's in the next few days...............Not sure he will have been flat out...............


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I am going to have a go at one of Kristian House's in the next few days...............Not sure he will have been flat out...............


 
We had a go at one on the sat ride.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> For some reason it doesn't detect the Garmin Nuvi (I was using it for a few weeks until I got my 305) but RidewithGPS does


 
Just tried it with a usb stick - says something like device not allowed.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2012)

chaps-you need to get these websites:

http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php

http://stravaviewer.com/

Very useful-I see Gaz is signed up for the 2nd one.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> We had a go at one on the sat ride.



This one is possible. I don't normally ride it but was seventh coming to meet you guys the other week without knowing it was there.


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> chaps-you need to get these websites:
> 
> http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php
> 
> ...


Just been having a play with the first one, very geeky


----------



## Herzog (12 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Think bigger


 
Bigger...chainring...thighs...?


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> chaps-you need to get these websites:
> 
> http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php
> 
> ...


That detailer is really awesome!


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

Just had a notification that I've lost a KOM. Oh well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. But wait a minute, something doesn't look quite right about this...

http://www.strava.com/rides/rough-common-kent-uk-kent-united-kingdom-10679506

Ha! I might not have twigged what was going on here if I hadn't read some of the earlier comments in this thread...

d.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Just had a notification that I've lost a KOM. Oh well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. But wait a minute, something doesn't look quite right about this...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/rides/rough-common-kent-uk-kent-united-kingdom-10679506
> 
> ...


 
Get his ride flagged - it immediately removes his times on segments.


----------



## Herzog (13 Jun 2012)

I've had enough of Strava...I'm deleting my account. I've totally changed the way I ride and not for the better. My training sessions often descend into KOM chasing - I can't help myself


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jun 2012)

Herzog said:


> I've had enough of Strava...I'm deleting my account. I've totally changed the way I ride and not for the better. My training sessions often descend into KOM chasing - I can't help myself


 
Just think of it as a new form of interval training


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Get his ride flagged - it immediately removes his times on segments.


 
Haven't got round to it yet, but yes, it's on my to-do list.

d.


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Just had a notification that I've lost a KOM. Oh well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. But wait a minute, something doesn't look quite right about this...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/rides/rough-common-kent-uk-kent-united-kingdom-10679506
> 
> ...


Must be a GPS error... the rest of his ride looks ok (apart from when he went 65mph)


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Must be a GPS error... the rest of his ride looks ok (apart from when he went 65mph)


 
My take on it is that he drove up to the local woods, rode round the trails for a bit, then drove home again, forgetting to turn off his gps.

Aside from the outrageous stealing of my KOM by unfair means, I'm somewhat dismayed by the fact that someone would drive several miles to the local woods just to ride their bike for a few miles. Pretty poor show (his "bike ride" involved more miles in the car than on the bike).

And then there's the fact that the speed limit on most of the road sections of his route is either 30 or 40, though there is a short section where it's 60. Even so, no excuse for doing 65mph at any point. Tut tut.

How do you look at the rest of his ride? I can only see the details for the segment, so can't see where he was doing 65.

Also, part of his ride in the woods was on a trail where bikes are explicitly banned.

d.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> My take on it is that he drove up to the local woods, rode round the trails for a bit, then drove home again, forgetting to turn off his gps.
> 
> Aside from the outrageous stealing of my KOM by unfair means, *I'm somewhat dismayed by the fact that someone would drive several miles to the local woods just to ride their bike for a few miles. Pretty poor show* (his "bike ride" involved more miles in the car than on the bike).
> 
> d.


 
You wanna see a pish take - look at this:

http://app.strava.com/rides/10652765


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> My take on it is that he drove up to the local woods, rode round the trails for a bit, then drove home again, forgetting to turn off his gps.
> 
> Aside from the outrageous stealing of my KOM by unfair means, I'm somewhat dismayed by the fact that someone would drive several miles to the local woods just to ride their bike for a few miles. Pretty poor show (his "bike ride" involved more miles in the car than on the bike).
> 
> ...


On the link you put up above, click the performance tab under the map and you get a graph, add speed to the graph and you can see where he did various speeds.


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Jun 2012)

Bloody hate this thing. Nothing depresses you like realising how poor you are at cycling! Went out and knew there was a segment on my route I wanted to hit hard. So I pace myself up to it, getting ready. Hit the segment and power all the way up the hill. Get to the top happy but really feeling sick. Get home, 18th bloody place - 30 seconds off the quickest time. Bah!


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

Bizarrely, I can't see his ride at all - he only has two rides displayed on his profile. Does this mean he has made the ride private or something? How can I flag his ride when I can't even see it?

Also slightly odd is that the segment page says he did the KOM "ride" in April. Why has it suddenly appeared now - has he only just got round to uploading his old rides? Weird.

d.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> On the link you put up above, click the performance tab under the map and you get a graph, add speed to the graph and you can see where he did various speeds.


 
Ah, thanks... thought I'd tried that already and it didn't work, but I tried it again just now and all the details came up as predicted, inlcuding the link to flag the ride. Sorted. Cheers!

To be fair, the bit where he hits 100km/h is the bit with a 60 limit, although there is also a 100+ spike in an area with a 30 limit, which I shall charitably assume is a GPS glitch.

d.


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> You wanna see a pish take - look at this:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/10652765


haha that is his only ride as well.

I had one which showed my speed for a strava segement as near 400mph!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Bizarrely, I can't see his ride at all - he only has two rides displayed on his profile. Does this mean he has made the ride private or something? How can I flag his ride when I can't even see it?
> 
> Also slightly odd is that the segment page says he did the KOM "ride" in April. Why has it suddenly appeared now - has he only just got round to uploading his old rides? Weird.
> 
> d.


 
Click on the link you provided earlier-there should be a tab on the right to flag the ride.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> haha that is his only ride as well.
> 
> I had one which showed my speed for a strava segement as near 400mph!


 
I guess it will be flagged shortly.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Bizarrely, I can't see his ride at all - *he only has two rides displayed on his profile.* Does this mean he has made the ride private or something? How can I flag his ride when I can't even see it?
> 
> Also slightly odd is that the segment page says he did the KOM "ride" in April. Why has it suddenly appeared now - has he only just got round to uploading his old rides? Weird.
> 
> d.


 
Profile page only shows last 7 days of rides IIRC. You need to click on the little blue bar graphs to see other rides.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Profile page only shows last 7 days of rides IIRC. You need to click on the little blue bar graphs to see other rides.


 
Aha! Gotcha. Thanks.

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2012)

Aha Silly Strava Stalking my next favourite pastime lol


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

So, I flagged car dude's ride and it was removed. Impressively swift response.

Only thing is, it has been replaced by his 2nd best time, achieved under similar circumstances.

I wonder how many times he has done this. I guess I'm going to find out. FFS.

Edit: Yay! I've got my KOM back! Now I need to get out and work on recovering a couple of others I've lost by legitimate means recently...

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1537339

This proves that all segemnts rely on the ride data of the person who created them, which makes them a little less interesting!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1537339
> 
> This proves that all segemnts rely on the ride data of the person who created them, which makes them a little less interesting!


 
What do you mean?


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1537339
> 
> This proves that all segemnts rely on the ride data of the person who created them, which makes them a little less interesting!


 
That's quite steep.

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> What do you mean?


I have a hunch that distance and defintely alt data is provided by the user's device that creates them. I have been hovering over deleting one of mine that I created as it starts @ -65ft.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

This is interesting too - apparently I'm 6th on it?

http://app.strava.com/segments/1515872


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have a hunch that distance and defintely alt data is provided by the user's device that creates them. I have been hovering over deleting one of mine that I created as it starts @ -65ft.


 
Ah-wonder if that's the reason some appear as a category climb when clearly they aren't?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Ah-wonder if that's the reason some appear as a category climb when clearly they aren't?


Yep and I have noticed on segemnt explore there was a segment running close to one I went on only it went throught the houses and three people had ridden it... But I wasn't picked up on it.

Also as far as I can tell you cannot go to the map and create one unless you have ridden it? I notice (not sure how long it has been there) that you can correct climb data by clicking on it. So have have the data.


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> I guess it will be flagged shortly.


It was flagged pretty much as soon as it went up, which was a shame as it makes every other standing on that ride flagged even if they are legit... got a top 10 result on shooters hill on that ride


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> No getting wet, no headwinds, could catch on that
> 
> Was thinking about making another assault of brinny hill this morning, thought better of it once I got there, maybe Friday when I can travel a bit lighter



So what's been happening guys. Not back from Florida until tomorrow. Far to much food, steak, etc, etc on the Disney Dining Plan. Need to loose some beer kegs from my belly now. burp.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Just discovered that Both Potsy and Fossyant have beaten my time on Brinksway, which is a small hill at the start of my commute. I was KOM for a short while.
> 
> The chances of me "Taking it easy" tomorrow in prep for my 1st track session this weekend are now quite small . . . and checking the forecast, there are going to be 30mph gusts



Sorry. It was a bonkers day as 3 of us attacked the hill, I rode it in the morning, then again that evening. The guy that was top at 30mph had done it in a car, but kindly took it off after I had mailed him, it had been left on after a mtb ride in the peaks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jun 2012)

You to can be KOM for a short period  until the list is populated like I have done here.  By the time you read this I will probably 50th


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> So what's been happening guys. Not back from Florida until tomorrow. Far to much food, steak, etc, etc on the Disney Dining Plan. Need to loose some beer kegs from my belly now. burp.


Got another 'mission' for you once you get some of the beer kegs off 

We now have an informal Saturday morning Strava hunting ride out for the S. Manchester gang


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2012)

Took a slightly different route home this evening, just for the sake of posting a time on another local segment that I haven't ridden with gps yet - not pushing too hard but thought I might get top 10. Actually got 2nd overall! Wish I'd pushed that little bit harder now...

Addicted? Moi?

d.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jun 2012)

I doubt it'll last and I won't be around to defend it, but I got a KOM on a very short climb on the steel SS, not a KOM but I am quite pleased with my second through Pleshey.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2012)

I found one segment that had quite a decent gradient (cant recall the value) but KOM's and the rest were consistently 23mph+; I then clicked on some of the rides and they all looked genuine but the so called climb in their GPS was mainly a descent with a little bit of climbing at the end


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2012)

I uploaded a ride to Strava yesterday that I did in 1988 - of course I didn't have GPS then, but I plotted the route in bikeroutetoaster and exported the .gpx. 

It was just an experiment in satisfying my curiosity about that particular ride but it occurs to me that it would be a good way to plot segments using stable elevation and distance data, with no GPS glitches. 

d.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You to can be KOM for a short period  until the list is populated like I have done here.  By the time you read this I will probably 50th


 
As I thought I have now dropped down the rankings. On the bright side I am not in 50th, I am now in 8th place jointly with Kristian House


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2012)

Mate- I have found a segment where mr house is kom that I think can be taken relatively easily. On the way to wheelock...


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jun 2012)

Would be funny if we could have a proper go at all his local KOM's to goad him into actually posting a few proper fast times
The only pro time I have seen on the flat in South Manchester where I think proper full on effort was being used, was the Alderley Bypass one by Simon Yates. That is a bit special.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2012)

Tell you what-that Willhub guy is one fast dude. I was having a look at one of his rides wheer he is KoM and I am 2nd. Some of the speeds were > 40mph. I doubted them for a minute but then noticed he has done the 10 mile TT course on the A50 and is top 5 IIRC with an average over 26.

Mr House must live somewhere around Wilmslow. South of wilmslow would be my guess.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Would be funny if we could have a proper go at all his local KOM's to goad him into actually posting a few proper fast times
> The only pro time I have seen on the flat in South Manchester where I think proper full on effort was being used, was the Alderley Bypass one by Simon Yates. That is a bit special.


 
I reckon that segment and the KoM will at some point be abused by a couple of nobbers in cars.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jun 2012)

MapMyRide/ MapMyFitness are working on a rival system based on cumilative performances and not one offs (the example they use is where a pro comes to town and blows everybody away by 5mph or more but never does the climb again).


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2012)

Interesting - although it's simply using the data in a different way.

Edit-I am signed up with RidewithGPS and the segment stuff has been there for at least 6 months. Annoyingly, I uploaded a gpx route so I could edit it for a ride I wanted to do. Somehow it managed to believe that was a ride I had done and gave me some segment times. I never bothered with their system after that.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jun 2012)

New KOM for me on the way home and now up to 2nd on the mini climb segment I created last night where I started 8th. A short enough climb for a tall guy to stand a chance.


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2012)

Been pushed down another place on Brinksway, my colleague beat me by 2 seconds tonight, he was only 1 second off KOM.
Fossy's got competition 

Set a PR on a segment near home I am pleased with, ridden it 53 times and this weeks 4 rides are all in my top 6 places


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2012)

And there we go, Brinksway has a new KOM, my other work mate knocked 1 second off it tonight


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2012)

OK here is a semi weird one. I set up ages ago a door to door commute segement which was around 14.7-14.8 miles. Due to a few reasons in the last month or so I have been going the longer way round going past a turning and kind of doubling back to my work. BUT Strava is picking up the Start and End point nothing in the middle and working out an averge speed by time and distance of the original journey, so although most days I am doing the 16.5 journey it is picking up the 14.8 mile journey as the segemnt. Not sure I have explained that very well :-)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jun 2012)

This segment is hillarious:

http://app.strava.com/segments/773659


----------



## zizou (15 Jun 2012)

5 of my KOTM times went yesterday in large part due to the wind. Sort of feels like ive been cheated by a doper! 

Of course when i set them it wasnt wind assisted at all, honest


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jun 2012)

I was "worried" yesterday that i would lose a few too - as yet they are still standing.

Great fun this


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> This segment is hillarious:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/773659


 LOL I neraly reported a load of Surrey TT'ers for using their motorbikes with their Garmins on for road racing hitting 100+ on 40 mph roads. I would guess the club captain was worried about someone reporting them and posted a comment explaining Strava on a circuit segemnt doesn't pick up the laps very well!


----------



## HLaB (15 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> OK here is a semi weird one. I set up ages ago a door to door commute segement which was around 14.7-14.8 miles. Due to a few reasons in the last month or so I have been going the longer way round going past a turning and kind of doubling back to my work. BUT Strava is picking up the Start and End point nothing in the middle and working out an averge speed by time and distance of the original journey, so although most days I am doing the 16.5 journey it is picking up the 14.8 mile journey as the segemnt. Not sure I have explained that very well :-)


 I've had similar ones where it appeared I was x minutes slower but I actually went x mile more taking a different route from A to B


----------



## zizou (15 Jun 2012)

Just back in and nabbed 3 of "my" KOTM back 

Maybe makes me a bit of a sad bastard but i downloaded the other guys ride so i could race the virtual partner on my garmin! First time i've done that and found it was quite a good help judging the pace needed (the segments were about 2 miles and 4 miles, i dont think it would work for a sprint)


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Jun 2012)

zizou said:


> Just back in and nabbed 3 of "my" KOTM back
> 
> Maybe makes me a bit of a sad bastard but i downloaded the other guys ride so i could race the virtual partner on my garmin! First time i've done that and found it was quite a good help judging the pace needed (the segments were about 2 miles and 4 miles, i dont think it would work for a sprint)


 
Blimey! Hadn't thought of that. . . WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> I've had similar ones where it appeared I was x minutes slower but I actually went x mile more taking a different route from A to B



Yeah, good one - must remember to use that excuse next time I'm having a slow day - "I took a longer route!" Nice one!



d.


----------



## TheJDog (17 Jun 2012)

I just went out in the hope that it would be a bit quieter this morning than on a weekday. One KOM and two joint thirds. The people on my commute must take it fairly easy for me to do that. 

There's a long hill on a different route home so I might start tackling that.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2012)

This section is bizarre, it says 18.8% and a climb but I can't even recall a gradient consistent with the KOM doing 25mph and the other +20mph speeds. The 18.8% might be the hump back bridge which probably lasts less than 3m, thats certainly what my gps said.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2012)

Went out this morning and sniped what I had thought was an achievable little KOM. Worked out ok and I'm in 1st, now 

How long it lasts, remains to be seen...


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2012)

Two laps of box hill today, that was hard work but did my best time on the second time round. Probably because there was lots of traffic the first time round and I was held back.

Got 5th place here and missed out on 10th place on another segment by only 2 seconds.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2012)

Looks like I'm languishing on that Bish-Bash-Bosh but done you on Box


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Looks like I'm languishing on that Bish-Bash-Bosh but done you on Box


I'm carrying a bit of extra weight at the moment, so climbing isn't easy. Working it off though.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2012)

Ahhh, how the tables have turned


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Two laps of box hill today, that was hard work but did my best time on the second time round. Probably because there was lots of traffic the first time round and I was held back.
> 
> Got 5th place here and missed out on 10th place on another segment by only 2 seconds.


Pah, everytime I tackle that I hit traffic bewtween Esso and Star Lane, plus a perfect tailwind today! Well done BTW !


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Pah, everytime I tackle that I hit traffic bewtween Esso and Star Lane, plus a perfect tailwind today! Well done BTW !


Luckily no traffic today (lovely wind) but did have to stop at the lights.
I was also a pulling a guy who I had just passed on the climb up the A23. Apparently he had already been to brighton and was on the way back home (funny as I had just seen some stragglers only just outside of the M25 at 1pm!)


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2012)

I have taken two days off first time in ages and today my Hamstrings feel really tight which is a bit of a worry. You covered a fair bit of my last 6 miles coming home. I had the wind with me on Friday, but left work late for me. Saw there was not any traffic on the A23/M23 junction and went for it I passed the Ped pinch point doing 31mph thighs were burning but had to back off as the traffic was backin up :-(


----------



## SoloCyclist (17 Jun 2012)

Think I'm hooked. Used Strava for first time today and wasn't sure how it worked or where any sections were. When I checked when I got home my best section was a 12th out of 175. I did get a 2nd but only out of 6. Like I said I didn't know where the sections were so I'm going to go back and try harder.


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have taken two days off first time in ages and today my Hamstrings feel really tight which is a bit of a worry. You covered a fair bit of my last 6 miles coming home. I had the wind with me on Friday, but left work late for me. Saw there was not any traffic on the A23/M23 junction and went for it I passed the Ped pinch point doing 31mph thighs were burning but had to back off as the traffic was backin up :-(


I was doing 32 under the bridge.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I was doing 32 under the bridge.


 Perhaps because I do it daily I don't flatten it out until after the bridge, mainly because of the dodgy joining what is still essentially the M23 more than a few times I have been forced to stay on the Chevrons by fast a moving artic still in lane one, and hte road surface is lumpy until just after the bridge.

Out of interest how much of a primary did you take at the Pedestrian crossing? Enough to stop a Van or enough to stop all traffic passing you through the pinch? I have written 2 times to Surrey about that crossing, couldn't beleive it when they put it in barely gets used and is so wide in the middle zero thought went in to it from a Cycling POV. Also written 3 times about he M23/A23 Junctions both North and Southbound without reply. 

There has been planning in place for 10+ years to make the junctions safer but have never gone forward due to funding..


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I'm carrying a bit of extra weight at the moment, so climbing isn't easy. Working it off though.


That's the excuse I'm using too, though the 'working it off' bit isn't quite happening yet


----------



## gaz (18 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> Perhaps because I do it daily I don't flatten it out until after the bridge, mainly because of the dodgy joining what is still essentially the M23 more than a few times I have been forced to stay on the Chevrons by fast a moving artic still in lane one, and hte road surface is lumpy until just after the bridge.
> 
> Out of interest how much of a primary did you take at the Pedestrian crossing? Enough to stop a Van or enough to stop all traffic passing you through the pinch? I have written 2 times to Surrey about that crossing, couldn't beleive it when they put it in barely gets used and is so wide in the middle zero thought went in to it from a Cycling POV. Also written 3 times about he M23/A23 Junctions both North and Southbound without reply.
> 
> There has been planning in place for 10+ years to make the junctions safer but have never gone forward due to funding..


I took the line of least resistance as there was nothing behind me.
I also couldn't believe they put it in with that size. So not needed and makes it a nightmare.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

Oh my I have finally discovered Strava  What cracking fun....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Oh my I have finally discovered Strava  What cracking fun....


 
now watch the remenants of your life slip away!!!


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> now watch the remenants of your life slip away!!!


 
I know what you mean, first ride out using it yesterday and already I am looking at how to knock off 11 more seconds off to get a KOM (although to be fair it is a sprint as not many mountains here in Suffolk)


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2012)

I'm starting to develop a nice little virtual rivalry with a local rider. He stole one of my KOMs yesterday, so I nabbed one of his today!

Thought I'd mucked it up - it's not a difficult climb (barely a climb at all, tbh - 50-odd metres over 1km) but I went at it hard and blew up before the top... Just uploaded the data and found I'd got it by 9 seconds. Sweet!

The best thing is that I did it on fixed with a loaded saddlebag, so if he tries to nab it back, I'll just go out and ride it on my road bike. Cue evil maniac laugh...

The one he nicked yesterday is going to be harder to reclaim, but I've got to give it a go. And there are several other nice local segments I haven't even recorded a time on yet. Must try to find time at the weekend to get out on a segment-bagging ride...

d.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2012)

Oh yes, and I reclaimed another silly segment that was also taken off me yesterday. 

It was one I accidentally claimed when I went off route the other day - didn't know about it and wasn't even trying. So when I got the notification that I'd lost it yesterday, I knew it wouldn't be hard to reclaim with a bit of effort, so I made a little detour on the way home tonight...

Like I said, it's a silly segment, hardly worth the effort, but there's pride at stake here, dammit!

I'm, er, not taking this too seriously, am I? 

d.


----------



## SoloCyclist (19 Jun 2012)

Just buried myself coming home from work only to find that I did a 3 second ride. At least I had my trusty cyclemeter on as well

Does this happen often or did I maybe just touch the start twice?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Oh yes, and I reclaimed another silly segment that was also taken off me yesterday.
> 
> It was one I accidentally claimed when I went off route the other day - didn't know about it and wasn't even trying. So when I got the notification that I'd lost it yesterday, I knew it wouldn't be hard to reclaim with a bit of effort, so I made a little detour on the way home tonight...
> 
> ...


 
Show us the segment Sumtchin - let the CycleChat Strava Clan decide whether the segment is worthy or not.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Show us the segment Sumtchin - let the CycleChat Strava Clan decide whether the segment is worthy or not.


 
What, and let one of you blighters come along and steal it? I know your game! 

Oh go on then... it really is a silly segment - if anyone wants it that badly, they can have it...
http://app.strava.com/segments/1458956

I only did it in the first place because I was daydreaming and missed the turning for Cheltenham Road, along the other side of Peckham Rye - which is itself another silly segment (one that I'm four seconds off the pace on, grrrr...)
http://app.strava.com/segments/799908

This is the more interesting one I bagged last night - as you can see, the competition really isn't up to much round here, so if anyone fancies getting themselves down to east Kent and setting some times for me to aim at, there are plenty of ripe pickings to be had...
http://app.strava.com/segments/1466101

Yer man Hawkins nabbed this one off me at the weekend:
http://app.strava.com/segments/1317840

I was going pretty much flat out when I set my time there, so I don't know if I'm going to be able to recapture it*, but he has a few other KOMs that look very susceptible to a concerted assault... 

d.

*edit: although, looking at the comparison chart, it was only where it levels out after the top of the steep bit that he pulled out a gap, so maybe...


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2012)

Right 400bhp are we off down to London at the weekend to bag some of these soft Southerners segments or what?


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

Googles distance to East Kent hmmmm


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right 400bhp are we off down to London at the weekend to bag some of these soft Southerners segments or what?


 
Hell yeah 

Did you spot my KoM this morning - Ed won't be pleased


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2012)

You do know that KOM North of Watford do not count?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2012)

http://road.cc/content/news/60145-family-sues-strava-causing-cyclists-death


----------



## gaz (19 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right 400bhp are we off down to London at the weekend to bag some of these soft Southerners segments or what?


Go for it http://app.strava.com/segments/1541486


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Go for it http://app.strava.com/segments/1541486


 
Suspect we might see that one toppled in August.

d.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jun 2012)

Just went out for a 25 mile thrash and Strava appears to be unable to upload me stats, or to show them to me


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2012)

Where is VamP not seen him on here for ages


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> Did you spot my KoM this morning - Ed won't be pleased


 
You got kudos


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jun 2012)

I have a question...

If you ride a segment for the first time, I assumed you would get a PR. I did Toys hill this morning, for the first time and no PR  Does it only kick-in after the second attempt (assuming you beat the first try)?


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2012)

Yes, in a nutshell.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jun 2012)

Ugh, so it means I have to go and ride up it again, to get my PR


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Ugh, so it means I have to go and ride up it again, to get my PR


 
Yes and next time a bit faster


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jun 2012)

I know what to expect next time ....

pain and suffering


----------



## Dan_h (19 Jun 2012)

Oh no, I have fallen for this as well. Today I went out for a ride for the first time knowing that I had a GPS running and that I was going to pass through several Strava segments... I have a feeling that my rides are not going to be the relaxed affairs that they generally have been up to now. I even found myself modifying my route to take in a climb that I know is a Strava segment


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2012)

I really regret doing my fastest two commutes this month, most of PB are now going to be really tough to beat, will need a tasty tailwind to get near them!


----------



## gaz (19 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> I really regret doing my fastest two commutes this month, most of PB are now going to be really tough to beat, will need a tasty tailwind to get near them!


I rarely get a PR or top 2/3 for my commute as I set some very fast times in 2010 on my carbon road bike. Now riding a heavy single speed.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jun 2012)

I might need to ask this in a separate thread:

I have a Garmin 705. I thought I'd play around with the virtual partner on the way home. I downloaded the previous days ride onto the garmin (tcx file) and loaded up the course. When I did however it restarted the timer, which meant on the way home my ride was split into 2. Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Go for it http://app.strava.com/segments/1541486


 
No problem we'll sort that small mound out . 

Next time you are up North you can try out one of our smaller lumps  The Rapha chap could only manage 3rd.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2012)

Oh I forgot to mention you get a fiver if you can do it on a fixed with 69 gear inches or more


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just went out for a 25 mile thrash and Strava appears to be unable to upload me stats, or to show them to me


 
Oh I see you did the Witton to Claydon drag as well today, close but no cigar


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> I rarely get a PR or top 2/3 for my commute as I set some very fast times in 2010 on my carbon road bike. Now riding a heavy single speed.


 Hmm Steel ans SS speed wouldn't be my choice of weapon for commuting. My Boardman CX was bad enough..

Do you only use the carbon as a best bike now?


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2012)

I commute on fixed, largely for reasons of durability - fewer parts to clean or break down - which is an important consideration when you're commuting all year round in all weather. I would have liked to get the nice bike out for this morning's commute, since it's so nice out, but it's _hors service_ at the moment.

Hopefully, when I next get the chance to ride it, I should notice the weight difference enough to be flying through those segments...

d.


----------



## SoloCyclist (20 Jun 2012)

Couple of things. I created two segments and already have a couple of people listed in them (behind me :-)). One segment showed up as having a similar one already in place but it doesn't show when you Explore so I didn't know it was there. Nor do the ones I set up. Do I need to do something to get them to show on Explore?

Also my 12th place on a decent has been deemed a dangerous segment and no longer shows. It has this warning message: *This segment has been marked as hazardous by someone who has ridden it on Strava. Leader lists are not shown.*

Can one person do this by reporting it or does it need a general consensus? I didn't feel in any danger it's just an open, fastish downhill section. Good visibility and no joining roads or traffic issues.

I was only one of 175 others who had ridden it but one report gets it removed :-(


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Also my 12th place on a decent has been deemed a dangerous segment and no longer shows. It has this warning message: *This segment has been marked as hazardous by someone who has ridden it on Strava. Leader lists are not shown.*
> 
> Can one person do this by reporting it or does it need a general consensus? I didn't feel in any danger it's just an open, fastish downhill section. Good visibility and no joining roads or traffic issues.
> 
> I was only one of 175 others who had ridden it but one report gets it removed :-(


 
I think this could be to do with the American chap who recently died trying to reclaim his KOM downhill and crashed out at 40 mph +


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2012)

The process is automated:
https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20959312-flagging-a-segment-as-hazardous

You could contact them and ask them to manually overturn the flag, but I suspect they'll err on the side of caution in light of the unfortunate story linked to upthread. Imagine how bad it would look on them if they overturned a flag and then someone died on that segment while chasing a time?

Tbh, I personally don't think descents are really suitable for Strava segments anyway. At least with climbs you're only limited by your ability. With descents, you're mainly limited by how many risks you're prepared to take.

d.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> The process is automated:
> https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20959312-flagging-a-segment-as-hazardous
> 
> You could contact them and ask them to manually overturn the flag, but I suspect they'll err on the side of caution in light of the unfortunate story linked to upthread. Imagine how bad it would look on them if they overturned a flag and then someone died on that segment while chasing a time?
> ...


 Same with flats really as segements go they are more to do with the prevailing weather and wind as to how close you will get to a KOM or PB. Most good hills you will at least know the wind has less effect on the timings


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Tbh, I personally don't think descents are really suitable for Strava segments anyway. At least with climbs you're only limited by your ability. With descents, you're mainly limited by how many risks you're prepared to take.
> d.


 
Totally agree, fast decents are just asking for trouble


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2012)

Heres the link http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/family-sues-strava-for-cycling-death-34299/


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> The process is automated:
> https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20959312-flagging-a-segment-as-hazardous
> 
> You could contact them and ask them to manually overturn the flag, but I suspect they'll err on the side of caution in light of the unfortunate story linked to upthread. Imagine how bad it would look on them if they overturned a flag and then someone died on that segment while chasing a time?
> ...


 
Agree, although that hasn't stopped me from doing them


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Heres the link http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/family-sues-strava-for-cycling-death-34299/


 
I got a change to T&C email from strava yesterday-I haven't looked at the changes but wonder if they have anything to do with the death.

As for suing Strava


----------



## SoloCyclist (20 Jun 2012)

It probably is better for climbs as KOM would suggest. I didn't know I was in a segment when I was descending so wasn't particularly taking risks.... But I was going to go back and take some so they may have saved my life. My gain is my wife's loss as she won't be able to sue them now :-)


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1443984 I aim to have at least spent sometime at number one on this one by September, hopefully I can quote this if and when I get there!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Jun 2012)

all the ones ive created are climbs apart from a descent on the A30 near penhale  will beat the 45 MPH barrier down there soon!!


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2012)

I don't think I'll be winning KOM lately, I've not long bought a 13kg SS and I'm finding that too much fun. Having said that out of interest I made a segment up this farcility (I usually do it on the road but I didn't want to be grinding 3mph up it in front of cars) and I was KOM.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1443984 I aim to have at least spent sometime at number one on this one by September, hopefully I can quote this if and when I get there!


 
Quoted now as a reminder.


----------



## zizou (20 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Tbh, I personally don't think descents are really suitable for Strava segments anyway. At least with climbs you're only limited by your ability. With descents, you're mainly limited by how many risks you're prepared to take.


 
You are right to an extent but descents also require skills that climbs dont so speed going down them is limited by ability too rather than just attitude to risk taking. It is particularly noticeable on the mtb as there are segments where i think i'm going flat out but the fast guys will still be taking about 20 seconds a minute out of what i can do. Its not just about them taking more risks its that they are much more skilled than i am and can corner faster, brake less, hit the jumps better etc. What might be risky for me can be relatively straightfoward for them because their bike skills are so much better.




LOCO said:


> Same with flats really as segements go they are more to do with the prevailing weather and wind as to how close you will get to a KOM or PB. Most good hills you will at least know the wind has less effect on the timings


 
The wind can make a big difference on climbs too. Anyway the skinnies have their hills leave the flats alone and give us pie eaters a chance!


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Quoted now as a reminder.


 2 years ago I could only walk up from halfway, pity I didn't have a Garmin at the time would have been good to see how slow I was and how high my HR was.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jun 2012)

So, do you think people 'hunt' prey on Strava? Eg. find somebody that they know is local and who they have the better of. Search their profile for KOMs and go and pick them off? The though occurred to me just now and it probably already happens a lot... and if it doesn't then it strikes me as a good idea!


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> So, do you think people 'hunt' prey on Strava? Eg. find somebody that they know is local and who they have the better of. Search their profile for KOMs and go and pick them off? The though occurred to me just now and it probably already happens a lot... and if it doesn't then it strikes me as a good idea!


 
Yeh, I am currently hunting Kristian House from Rapha Condor not sure He was really trying on the segments where I have caught him though . Oh yes and this morning 400bhp


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yeh, I am currently hunting Kristian House from Rapha Condor not sure He was really trying on the segments where I have caught him though . Oh yes and this morning 400bhp


 
Potsy and I both beat you in every segment on saturday.

Care to prove otherwise?


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

I have a guy who is a segment bagger - I have been tracking down his KoM's.

However, this is a dangerous game. I think I have been "Karma'd". There's a new kid on the block round r way. Looks pretty quick too. He's taken one of my KoM's today and got 3rd on another. Won't be long before that one goes.

NO, HACIENDA I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT YOU. although you are clerly faster than me on the flat-just stay away from south manc


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> So, do you think people 'hunt' prey on Strava? Eg. find somebody that they know is local and who they have the better of. Search their profile for KOMs and go and pick them off? The though occurred to me just now and it probably already happens a lot... and if it doesn't then it strikes me as a good idea!


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2012)

Nobody seems to be hunting down my times 
Though I did lose my solitary KOM today


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Jun 2012)

I couldn't help but comment on this chaps ride. 
Here
Wonder if he will do the decent thing............ I am not going to be getting close to the second place on the A34 Alderley bypass segment let alone what he has logged.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

Give him 24 hours then flag it.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

TBH I don't see how he could not notice, given the fact there's 3 KoM's.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2012)

In fact Mr Yates may take offence when he gets his "uh Oh" email.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Give him 24 hours then flag it.


Couldn't wait that long


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2012)

Dutch mountains LOL http://app.strava.com/segments/1558218


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Dutch mountains LOL http://app.strava.com/segments/1558218


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jun 2012)

Right now I am getting really p****d off. Just got a notification I lost a KOM to this ride 

I am sure looking at the guys stats he could kick my butt if he wants to, but with a top speed of 86.2 mph  me thinks it may have been assisted by an internal combustion engine. 1008 watts my ar*e


----------



## gaz (22 Jun 2012)

Look at the HR's. 70bpm and doing 45mph. HAHA!

Average speed 30mph over 74 miles with +3000ft of climbing. Definitely petrol powered.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right now I am getting really p****d off. Just got a notification I lost a KOM to this ride
> 
> I am sure looking at the guys stats he could kick my butt if he wants to, but with a top speed of 86.2 mph  me thinks it may have been assisted by an internal combustion engine. 1008 watts my ar*e


 
Are you sure you lost a KoM?


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jun 2012)

And relax


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jun 2012)

Weird thing is I had another notification for the same KOM which isn't showing with a different rider ten minutes earlier.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2012)

If you're sat at your pc/laptop and uploading rides, how can you fail to notice you have some abnormal rides/kom?


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jun 2012)

I am sure I will lose the Tenko TT to a legitimate ride before too long though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jun 2012)

> > Andrew_Culture said:
> > Just went out for a 25 mile thrash and Strava appears to be unable to upload me stats, or to show them to me
> 
> 
> Oh I see you did the Witton to Claydon drag as well today, close but no cigar



It was a shameful ride!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HLaB (22 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right now I am getting really p****d off. Just got a notification I lost a KOM to this ride
> 
> I am sure looking at the guys stats he could kick my butt if he wants to, but with a top speed of 86.2 mph  me thinks it may have been assisted by an internal combustion engine. 1008 watts my ar*e


I can believe the amount of folk doing that, what does it achieve other than an instant flag from me ?


----------



## MrJamie (23 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> I can believe the amount of folk doing that, what does it achieve other than an instant flag from me ?


Isnt it mostly people going for a ride and forgetting to stop strava then recording the car journey home?

If you flag a ride does it get removed from segments, if so whats to stop people abusing that?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jun 2012)

Just lost my Morley Green Sprint to The Wills Wheels Saturday club run . Will have difficulty getting that back on my own.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Isnt it mostly people going for a ride and forgetting to stop strava then recording the car journey home?
> 
> If you flag a ride does it get removed from segments, if so whats to stop people abusing that?


Ive come across few like that and its just their Max Speeds, rather than average speeds too that are high. When you flag something, it asks you for that info (why you are flagging that ride, abnormal speeds etc) if somebody was constantly flagging normal rides (out of sour grapes because they lost a KOM) that would be quickly noticed by the Strava mods.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just lost my Morley Green Sprint to The Wills Wheels Saturday club run . Will have difficulty getting that back on my own.


 
Don't mind giving you a bit of a lead out on that one


----------



## HLaB (23 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Don't mind giving you a bit of a lead out on that one


derny ?


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just lost my Morley Green Sprint to The Wills Wheels Saturday club run . Will have difficulty getting that back on my own.


Do you want my help?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> derny ?


 
That's naughty...

Will all be legal & above board


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Do you want my help?


 
That would be great, if you could ride for the first 1.3 miles at about 27 to 28 mph and drag me along for the sprint over the last 200 meters or so that should do it.


----------



## zizou (23 Jun 2012)

there is a new strava challenge starting next month, called Rapha Rising http://app.strava.com/challenges/rapha-rising-circle-of-death

looks quite achievable!


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> That would be great, if you could ride for the first 1.3 miles at about 27 to 28 mph and drag me along for the sprint over the last 200 meters or so that should do it.


No probs


----------



## gaz (23 Jun 2012)

zizou said:


> there is a new strava challenge starting next month, called Rapha Rising http://app.strava.com/challenges/rapha-rising-circle-of-death
> 
> looks quite achievable!


:O i would have to do around 12reps of box hill to hit that.


----------



## mangid (23 Jun 2012)

zizou said:


> there is a new strava challenge starting next month, called Rapha Rising http://app.strava.com/challenges/rapha-rising-circle-of-death
> 
> looks quite achievable!



Hmm, depends on where you live, 300+ miles last week, only 1100m climbing.

Would have been a diddle the week I do a Trans Pyrenees trip, 10000+m in 5 days allegedly.


----------



## 4F (23 Jun 2012)

No chance of doing that in Suffolk, thankfully


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Jun 2012)

I managed to map out a route that id half down hill half up hill, 6 miles and 600 ft of climbing! Might knock a few out at lunchtimes and see how I get on with my already 700 ft + on my normal commute

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2012)

Bollox - I have a stalker.

He has taken 6 KoM's off me over the weekend.

I am going to be busy over the next few weeks


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bollox - I have a stalker.
> 
> He has taken 6 KoM's off me over the weekend.
> 
> I am going to be busy over the next few weeks


Uh oh, I saw the Clay lane one as I had a try at that today, got myself up to 5th which I'm pleased about, 45 seconds quicker than the other time I was on that road when you were holding me up 

Also beat your time on Park road climb


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Bollox - I have a stalker.
> 
> He has taken 6 KoM's off me over the weekend.
> 
> I am going to be busy over the next few weeks


 
You sure it ain't Potsy in disguise?


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You sure it ain't Potsy in disguise?


What, disguised an an athlete?


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You sure it ain't Potsy in disguise?


 
Well, if it is he has been disguising it very very well.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, I saw the Clay lane one as I had a try at that today, got myself up to 5th which I'm pleased about, 45 seconds quicker than the other time I was on that road when you were holding me up
> 
> Also beat your time on Park road climb


 
Good effort Pots on Clay Lane. I got that KoM, along with Dane Road East last Monday morning first thing. Bad idea to have a pop at KoM's first thing on a Monday morning. I was nowhere near what I could do on Clay Lane, was dying at the end.

I might have a week off trying to get PB's on strava for a week - need to remember there is plenty of time to do it.

Weather looks shite all week again too.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jun 2012)

Double bollox - stalker is fastest on A50 TT.

Oh well - get beaten by the best I suppose.


----------



## S1mon (24 Jun 2012)

Just signed up my best is a flat and I'm in 22nd


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2012)

S1mon said:


> Just signed up my best is a flat and I'm in 22nd


Of 22?


----------



## S1mon (24 Jun 2012)

Lol no better than that 23!


----------



## Chrisc (24 Jun 2012)

Fun but damn hard work this Strava racing. Found out how to turn off KOM stolen emails today, thank God....


----------



## S1mon (24 Jun 2012)

Oh god just down loaded more there's bloody segments every where!!! My normal cool down run has one I'm now 98 out of 99 and guy above me is a friend on a mission lol


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Fun but damn hard work this Strava racing. Found out how to turn off KOM stolen emails today, thank God....


Good, I'll have to investigate, I'm getting them through all the time and most of them are just general rides where I wasn't trying and in places where I probably wouldn't be back!


----------



## SportMonkey (24 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Fun but damn hard work this Strava racing. Found out how to turn off KOM stolen emails today, thank God....


 
There's an easy way to sort that, go so fast no one can take you...


----------



## SportMonkey (24 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Double bollox - stalker is fastest on A50 TT.
> 
> Oh well - get beaten by the best I suppose.


 
Only just taken it, that's a fast time though. Fancy a crack at the Lymm TT route at some point?


----------



## Vikeonabike (25 Jun 2012)

Just joined Strava, most of the KOMs in my area seem to be haeld by Steve Lampier.. Not much chance of getting any of them then!


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jun 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Only just taken it, that's a fast time though. Fancy a crack at the Lymm TT route at some point?


 
Yes, that was actually my plan, before doing it "for real".

Next couple of weeks I'll have a go.


----------



## gaz (25 Jun 2012)

Opinions on 'KOMs' which are at over double the posted speed limit? Downhill obviously.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jun 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> Just joined Strava, most of the KOMs in my area seem to be haeld by Steve Lampier.. Not much chance of getting any of them then!


 
Don't rule KOMs out a lot of the pros aren't pushing too hard. It is the local hardcore club riders who tend to set the best times. Saying that we have one segment in the area I am in, set by a junior world champion where he was trying. It is mind boggling  how fast his average speed is compared to the rest of the chasing pack. Here
Most of the other pro rides logged just tend to be fast and long rather than fast for the particular segment.http://app.strava.com/segments/765447


----------



## SoloCyclist (25 Jun 2012)

Strava Abroad. How does it work with iphone/ipod touch?

I always have my roaming switched to off as I've been hit with big bills before. The iphone can be extortionate abroad.

Will strava still work? Does GPS still work without incurring a bill? Will it work with an ipod touch?


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jun 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Strava Abroad. How does it work with iphone/ipod touch?
> 
> I always have my roaming switched to off as I've been hit with big bills before. The iphone can be extortionate abroad.
> 
> Will strava still work? Does GPS still work without incurring a bill? Will it work with an ipod touch?


 
Yes the phone will work the GPS with data off, you can then load the ride when you are in a wifi hotspot. Caveat, I have only done it with Endomondo, but you can transfer ride files between the two apps.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Opinions on 'KOMs' which are at over double the posted speed limit? Downhill obviously.


 I think in time Strava will have to cover this, I also think you could argue that they should either make them unoffcial or only allow Sgements to be created that are a climb.

Nosed at your ride and you had 117 "hidden Segemnts" impressive! what makes them hidden?


----------



## gaz (25 Jun 2012)

LOCO said:


> I think in time Strava will have to cover this, I also think you could argue that they should either make them unoffcial or only allow Sgements to be created that are a climb.
> 
> Nosed at your ride and you had 117 "hidden Segemnts" impressive! what makes them hidden?


I think they are hidden as I didn't do a personal best, 2nd best etc.. and they only show around 10 segments from each ride as a highlight.
I did 2 laps of richmond park and that has a lot of segments!


----------



## 4F (25 Jun 2012)

Maybe I am being a complete numpty but I just cannot get a avatar / photo loaded against my Stava profile. Any clues ?


----------



## MattHB (25 Jun 2012)

Oh strava is addictive.. It's a right pain!

I'm having trouble emailing in ride files, anyone else or just me?


----------



## 4F (25 Jun 2012)

MattHB said:


> Oh strava is addictive.. It's a right pain!
> 
> I'm having trouble emailing in ride files, anyone else or just me?


 
Not tried e mailing. I either run Strava on the I phone or run Endomondo on the same and upload a tcx file from there


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Opinions on 'KOMs' which are at over double the posted speed limit? Downhill obviously.


Any I've created are either listed as descents or sprints; I don't know when it'll come on line but the courses (similar to segments) in mapmyride are classified a Cat1, 2, 3, 4 or D


----------



## MattHB (25 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Not tried e mailing. I either run Strava on the I phone or run Endomondo on the same and upload a tcx file from there



It's a pity endomondo doesn't support ant+ speed/cadence sensors or I'd use it. I have to email tcx files from cyclemeter at the mo.


----------



## gaz (25 Jun 2012)

Gotta love getting into top 10 on a segment you didn't even know existed. Better go back and give Mordern Road a proper go.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Jun 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> There's an easy way to sort that, go so fast no one can take you...


I have two like that. I had a bit tailwind and went so hard I nearly threw up. If anyone can get near 'em they're welcome to 'em now!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2012)

I am convinced Strava is the reason I now have a Hernia, hmm where is that no win no fee number!


----------



## lanternerouge (25 Jun 2012)

Got a PB on the Wizard yesterday - so blimmin satisfying! Also am trying to beat someone down a descent near me - caned it yesterday and failed by 2 seconds!! Arrrgh!

Strava can really help me get motivated even if I am always in the bottom 20%!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2012)

I alway check by Age and then weight, that always shows some improvement for me...


----------



## SoloCyclist (25 Jun 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Got a PB on the Wizard yesterday - so blimmin satisfying! Also am trying to beat someone down a descent near me - caned it yesterday and failed by 2 seconds!! Arrrgh!
> 
> Strava can really help me get motivated even if I am always in the bottom 20%!


 
I've had three shots at one segment in particular and the last time I missed it by one second. 29.8mph average as well for a 1.5 mile sprint. In my defence it was wet I had on a backpack and white van man made me sit up when he nearly tried to cut across me then stoppped.

And further to what Loco said, I have found strava at the worst possible time as I'm meant to be taking it easy as I have a sore knee at the moment, but I just can't help but try when I know I'm in a segment.


----------



## SportMonkey (25 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yes the phone will work the GPS with data off, you can then load the ride when you are in a wifi hotspot. Caveat, I have only done it with Endomondo, but you can transfer ride files between the two apps.


 
I'd use Endomondo and transfer after.


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2012)

Took a kom off fosyant on a climb yesterday on my ss 

Proudest moment on a bike ever


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2012)

I've 'sniped' a couple of gooduns in the past week or so. Especially when it was very windy. Pick your KOM assaults, based upon the tailwind


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

Anyone else having trouble getting the Strava app to sync today? I'm getting a persistent message about the Strava servers being unavailable, but it could well be my old phone!


----------



## mangid (26 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the Strava app to sync today? I'm getting a persistent message about the Strava servers being unavailable, but it could well be my old phone!


 
Down for maintenance, or so website says. Sat here itching to look at my times today, lucky if I have anything, but the ride felt good although no wind to assist on flat sections.

--
Dan


----------



## mangid (26 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the Strava app to sync today? I'm getting a persistent message about the Strava servers being unavailable, but it could well be my old phone!


 
And Relax ....

It's back


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2012)

Ugh... some guy just equaled my time on Vauxhall bridge southbound...


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

I love it when someone posts a ride with say 27mph average speed for a 50 miler with a note to the effect that it was "An easy ride out in the rain, taking it steady" ...

AND the personal excuse fest! I just got an "uh oh lost KOM" note when I logged in. 31 seconds quicker than my time, I'm still 33 seconds quicker than the next man up tho BUT, here we go, they're both in their 20's on TT bikes and I'm pushing 50 with bad knees, with a nail in one shoe and I'm crap to boot so their achievments mean nothing!! MUHAHAHA!

Strava ... helping cyclists who normally suck alone ... suck together ... but, still alone ... if you know what I mean ...


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2012)

mangid said:


> And Relax ....
> 
> It's back


Phew


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2012)

My local rival has just nabbed another KOM off me. This will not do!

Right, I'm going after two of his on the way home tonight. The swine.

d.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> My local rival has just nabbed another KOM off me. This will not do!
> 
> Right, I'm going after two of his on the way home tonight. The swine.
> 
> d.


http://raceshape.com/

check where you're losing time....and you thought it couldn't get any worse...


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Maybe I am being a complete numpty but I just cannot get a avatar / photo loaded against my Stava profile. Any clues ?


 
OK not being a numpty, a known problem loading photo's using IE8 but no problem usung Firebox or Chrome. Sorted


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Phew


 
This!


----------



## BSRU (26 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> http://raceshape.com/
> 
> check where you're losing time....and you thought it couldn't get any worse...


That website gives excellent info, shows on a KOM I tried to capture where I stopped peddling because I thought the segment had finished, in 100 metres went from 3 seconds in front to 5 seconds behind, d'oh.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> http://raceshape.com/
> 
> check where you're losing time....and you thought it couldn't get any worse...


 
Thanks, that's just too depressing... 

He seems to have gone at it hard and built up a decent gap quite quickly, peaking at 9 seconds, but then slowed down and I was closing by the end, so the final gap is 6 seconds. Hmmm, reckon I could take that one back...

He also tried on the same ride to recapture the one that I stole off him the other day, but FAILED. Ha!

Looking at his stats, he seems to be quite a powerful rider while I'm built more for endurance. I suspect he is a fair bit younger than me too, which is a consoling thought. 

d.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

BSRU said:


> That website gives excellent info, shows on a KOM I tried to capture where I stopped peddling because I thought the segment had finished, in 100 metres went from 3 seconds in front to 5 seconds behind, d'oh.


 
http://khaaan.com/


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Took a kom off fosyant on a climb yesterday on my ss
> 
> Proudest moment on a bike ever


 
I think I might have to equate that post to poking a big grumpy animal with a pointy stick to see what happens.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

What I find hilarious is the rides that are sub or near 15mph but the rider gets KOM's, its just so obvious they are Strava hunting.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

Nowt wrong with that  It's called interval training.

I am trying to stay away from strava segment bashing this week, and have rode to work in recovery mode since monday. I'm itching to get back into it. Patience....patience..

I've stuck a couple of segments in raceshape where i have lost the KoM's recently and has given me some insight into how I ride. I am clearly setting off too fast, (where segments are a mile or so). That'll learn me.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> What I find hilarious is the rides that are sub or near 15mph but the rider gets KOM's, its just so obvious they are Strava hunting.


 
I did wonder that about yer man who nicked my KOM this morning, but his whole ride was 32km, which he completed in just over an hour, so I had to give him kudos for that.

Curse him! 

d.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

For those interested in timing differences between a Garmin gps and a phone gps, have a look at this segment detail. The top 2 rides are by the same rider on the same day. He runs both a Garmin and a gps enabled phone (annoying really-he should delete one of them when loading up, plus he is getting the best of both times).

A 5 second difference over 0.6 of a mile.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think I might have to equate that post to poking a big grumpy animal with a pointy stick to see what happens.


Hee hee, where is the old git?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

Wonder how long it takes him to have another go at the hill.

24 hours?


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

gb155 said:


> Took a kom off fosyant on a climb yesterday on my ss
> 
> Proudest moment on a bike ever


 
Yeh yeh. Only ever ridden Smokies once and it was on a 40 mile recovery ride, 4 weeks after my shoulder operation - I could hardly get out of the saddle. And I was slow. 

Still no Strava racing - legs just getting back into it. They felt terrible last week after 3 weeks off the bike.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Hee hee, where is the old git?


 
Here !!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think I might have to equate that post to poking a *very* big *extra* grumpy animal with a *very big* pointy stick to see what happens.


 
Fixed it !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

Gah! I just pushed hard against a headwind for one of favourite segments and Strava didn't even register that I was there!


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah! I just pushed hard against a headwind for one of favourite segments and Strava didn't even register that I was there!


In that case it never happened... 
Its all virtual now.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> For those interested in timing differences between a Garmin gps and a phone gps, have a look at this segment detail. The top 2 rides are by the same rider on the same day. He runs both a Garmin and a gps enabled phone (annoying really-he should delete one of them when loading up, plus he is getting the best of both times).
> 
> A 5 second difference over 0.6 of a mile.


The garmin is the accurate one, so all the KOMs I've lost by 1-4 secs are still technically mine


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> In that case it never happened... :-)
> Its all virtual now.


 
I just looked at the ride closely HERE and I think I know what happened - I was on my boss's bike and put my phone in his odd under the seat pouch jobby, which means the phone had to look for a GPS signal through my fat arse, which I guess is why it didn't track too well!


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> The garmin is the accurate one, so all the KOMs I've lost by 1-4 secs are still technically mine


I'm ditching the Edge500 for the iPhone for 10 seconds a mile, what a performance booster!


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just looked at the ride closely HERE and I think I know what happened - I was on my boss's bike and put my phone in his odd under the seat pouch jobby, which means the phone had to look for a GPS signal through my fat arse, which I guess is why it didn't track too well!


 
Still never happened. Our rides now only exist in the apres ride analytical virtual environment. I throw the kids off the computer when I arrive home sweating and hacking to see immediately if not sooner whether the near death experience I just endured was actually worth it. No record, no ride. Whatever happened to a pleasant run out eh?


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah! I just pushed hard against a headwind for one of favourite segments and Strava didn't even register that I was there!


 
I know what you mean, I did this ride yesterday luchtime http://app.strava.com/rides/11691179 and bust a gut trying for the KOM on the A140 - Needham section yet whilst you can see on the map I did it, Strava did not pick up the segment grrr


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

Buy a Garmin.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Buy a Garmin.


What, and be 10 seconds a mile slower?!

I'm gonna try both tonight unless its raining again.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2012)

As mentioned in another thread, Halfords are doing a good offer on the Edge 200 at the moment. You know you want to. G'wan g'wan g'wan...


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> As mentioned in another thread, Halfords are doing a good offer on the Edge 200 at the moment. You know you want to. G'wan g'wan g'wan...


Are garmin still doing the £30 cashback too?


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2012)

I don't know, tbh. Here's the thread on the subject...
http://cyclechat.net/threads/bargain-garmin-edge-200.104817/


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Are garmin still doing the £30 cashback too?


 
Just had a look and, yes they are


----------



## zizou (26 Jun 2012)

There seems to be a couple of segments that have disappeared near me - dont think they have been flagged for being dangerous (i cant see why they would be as one was a pretty straight uphill drag about 0.5% gradient and the other was the same bit going the opposite way). I wasn't KOTM on either so cant go into the KOM/CR tab to see if its still there.

Can a segment be deleted by the person who created it in the first place?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

zizou said:


> There seems to be a couple of segments that have disappeared near me - dont think they have been flagged for being dangerous (i cant see why they would be as one was a pretty straight uphill drag about 0.5% gradient and the other was the same bit going the opposite way). I wasn't KOTM on either so cant go into the KOM/CR tab to see if its still there.
> 
> *Can a segment be deleted by the person who created it in the first place*?


 
Yes-I did it. I set one up then couldn't be arsed with it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2012)

Sometimes segments won't show on segment explore, which can be frustrating if you are looking for something specific Then other times the same segment will appear straight away.


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yes-I did it. I set one up then couldn't be arsed with it.


 
Bit slow were you ?


----------



## zizou (26 Jun 2012)

Well i made a new one and i am KOTM for it just now

Of course the leaderboard is not built yet so no one elses ride is showing up so the glory may be short lived


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

zizou said:


> There seems to be a couple of segments that have disappeared near me - dont think they have been flagged for being dangerous (i cant see why they would be as one was a pretty straight uphill drag about 0.5% gradient and the other was the same bit going the opposite way). I wasn't KOTM on either so cant go into the KOM/CR tab to see if its still there.
> 
> Can a segment be deleted by the person who created it in the first place?


Yip they can be edited, deleted or flagged. It might of been sour grapes by someone who wasn't KOtM. You can still explore segments however, where you haven't got a KOM/CR


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Here !!!


I saw you yesterday going thru a segment very slowly, think you've lost it.
Knocked 5 seconds off one of my pr's today, only 1 second behind fat fossy now on there


----------



## tiswas-steve (26 Jun 2012)

It's getting silly now ..... I had first place on a sprint by me, my mate had been sneaking out the house for weeks trying to beat it. I received a smug text from him on Sunday evening saying he has just equaled it, I check and yup he has, so I sit there shuffling in my chair thinking "THE GIT !!". Cue me going upstairs getting out of my comfortable sofa slobbing gear and getting fully kitted out into cycling togs, 
Wife just looked at me and said "Dont you blokes ever grow up ?" 

P.S. I could only equal it before the England game started (wish I stayed out until I got it back considering the result)


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2012)

My net at home is down 

Can't upload, suspect some good chances today too


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> I saw you yesterday going thru a segment very slowly, think you've lost it.
> Knocked 5 seconds off one of my pr's today, only 1 second behind fat fossy now on there


 
Thought you might say that. KOM wasn't on on that section as I got held up at the start of the segment, and there was a headwind.

I've got 10,000,000 other excuses in my little book !


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Just looked at raceshape. I know how my KOM was lost on Brinksway. I eased up after the junction, where the segment goes beyond bugger !!!!

http://raceshape.com/strava-segments/1112972


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Who the hell showed us raceshape - shows you exactly where you went wrong. Love it.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

Sorry. That was me... :-)


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Sorry. That was me... :-)


 
Just analysing some other rides. I go way too quick from the off, even on a 1/2 mile climb.


----------



## Chrisc (26 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just analysing some other rides. I go way too quick from the off, even on a 1/2 mile climb.



You need to look at them while the pain of the slow bits is fresh. Then you can pace up to them and work a bit harder there. 
How scientific is this!! Brailsford has nowt on us! :-)


----------



## MattHB (26 Jun 2012)

I was looking at some segment times on one of my local short climbs and noticed someone who obviously had done it on a moped/car. He'd done 37 mph going up it. The other thing that makes me sure is I know the guy as he's one of my ex students and weighs about 30 stone!

Its the only 'ride' he has on his profile. Is there any way to get it removed as being false?


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just looked at raceshape. I know how my KOM was lost on Brinksway. I eased up after the junction, where the segment goes beyond bugger !!!!
> 
> http://raceshape.com/strava-segments/1112972


Good stuff, looks like I set off like a train on my quickest time, was with you pace-setters until halfway


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Just looked at another KOM - it's 1.3 miles long, slightly down hill, some bumps in it. I have the KOM, but right at the end, there is a steep climb, and I lost a good second against the next 5 riders on it (I killed myself). Trick is to sit down and power climb and not get out of the saddle, which I did).

This is very interesting ! Just sees where your weakness is.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2012)

Flag it. There is a button on the ride page. Bottom right


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Good stuff, looks like I set off like a train on my quickest time, was with you pace-setters until halfway


 
You were actually quicker than me at the start.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2012)

Scary. I just noticed one of the Manchester Wheelers is only 2 seconds behind me going down the Wizard and looking at Raceshape only because he lifted off at the last 50. If I lose that I don't want to try to regain that. It was bloomin fast.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Flag it. There is a button on the ride page. Bottom right


 
This works - i.e. flag it. In this case, a PM to the rider won't help.

I PM'ed one chap on the Warzone that is Brinksway as the chap had left his garmin recording after an MTB ride in the Peaks - he did 80 mph down the M60, then pipped us lot by a couple of seconds UP Brinksway in his car. He removed it and I got Kudos after I explained that a group of us had been fighting all week.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> You were actually quicker than me at the start.


And I picked up a bit at the end, that was where I threw the Garmin over the finish line 

ps- gb155 still a bit slow on that segment


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

MattHB said:


> I was looking at some segment times on one of my local short climbs and noticed someone who obviously had done it on a moped/car. He'd done 37 mph going up it. The other thing that makes me sure is I know the guy as he's one of my ex students and weighs about 30 stone!
> 
> Its the only 'ride' he has on his profile. Is there any way to get it removed as being false?


If you click on the down arrow next to the 'Action' box you have an option to flag it, iirc they then ask you why (dangerous or abnormal speeds).


----------



## MattHB (26 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> If you click on the down arrow next to the 'Action' box you have an option to flag it, iirc they then ask you why (dangerous or abnormal speeds).



Ah cool thanks  he's a silly boy, because he was also speeding!

http://app.strava.com/rides/8252998


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jun 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> It's getting silly now ..... I had first place on a sprint by me, my mate had been sneaking out the house for weeks trying to beat it. I received a smug text from him on Sunday evening saying he has just equaled it, I check and yup he has, so I sit there shuffling in my chair thinking "THE GIT !!". Cue me going upstairs getting out of my comfortable sofa slobbing gear and getting fully kitted out into cycling togs,
> Wife just looked at me and said "Dont you blokes ever grow up ?"
> 
> P.S. I could only equal it before the England game started (wish I stayed out until I got it back considering the result)


 
This ^^ Great story.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yes-I did it. I set one up then couldn't be arsed with it.


Ideleted one too, and it proved my theory and makes your Phone vs Garmin theory worse. My Garmin gets really flaky Elevation if I leave it switched on indoors and turn it off indoors. Anyway I created a segement without realising it was during a flaky ride. So the segemnt started at -75ft and this carried forward to the *actual* segemnt page. So someone can create one using a wacked out phone that is maybe 3-5% overstated and you are competeing against that. Not sure Iam explaining it well but I am 100% sure that Strava segments use the original rider data and not map data. Again look at the segemnt on youride page look at the elevation and then compare it when you click on go to segemnt page, my elevation on my page is my data when yougo to the segemnt page see the difference!

Also create a segement using just the map starting at a junction that you know then switch to streetview (there is a green marker in streetview for the start) and it will not start where it does on the map


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2012)

I do know it is only fun, but it is flawed fun!


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2012)

This is going to get serious - really contemplating getting the Garmin 200 having seen the 'discount' offers. I rarely take the 705 on the commute, so every commute will be a strava segment chase.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> This is going to get serious - really contemplating getting the Garmin 200 having seen the 'discount' offers. I rarely take the 705 on the commute, so every commute will be a strava segment chase.


You haven't been wound up by Gaz and Potsy have you?


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

Do it on your phone, foc


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Do it on your phone, foc


Its apparently 5 secs faster per 0.5km  dam I've only got a Garmin


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> Its apparently 5 secs faster per 0.5km  dam I've only got a Garmin


Or the other way around


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2012)

I found the phone 2 seconds slow on Brinksway. Look more tech, got to have it !!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

fossyant said:


> I found the phone 2 seconds slow on Brinksway. Look more tech, got to have it !!!


Damn that is another reason I need a Garmin  No end of ribbing from Potsy and 400bhp when I didn't register a single segment on a 50 miler the other day and they were showing loads of pb 's.


----------



## Edwards80 (27 Jun 2012)

I wouldn't bother chaps. My Garmin reads about 30 seconds slow on every segment.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2012)

Weird, my Garmin shows quicker than my phone, had them both on one day going up brinny hill, 0.8 miles and the phone was 5 or 6 seconds slower 
Poor Hacienda, are you sure you were there that day?


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

Right with a Garmin I should be like the proverbial off a shovel, honest  , so on tinternet tonight credit card in sweaty hand. Means my winter bike will have a steel frame rather than a nice new Dolan or Forme alu offering, but hey "steel is real"


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jun 2012)

I have just ridden through "Katie Price's Angry Lobster"  Will have to give that a proper seeing to now I know where it is.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2012)

I am gutted.

I was uploading my data from tonight's rides when we had a power cut. And now today's rides have been wiped from my Garmin without being uploaded. Which wouldn't be so bad, but I just know I set a PB on a Strava segment tonight - it was one I already held the KOM on, so no big deal from that point of view, but I was keen to see my numbers because I absolutely flew up it tonight. I know my overall time for the route was a PB, but I'll never know my time for the segment...



d.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2012)

Bit late now but I've turned off the setting to "Erase rides after upload". 

Could frickin' kick myself.

d.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jun 2012)

What a pain.


----------



## gb155 (28 Jun 2012)

Leg's on fire today, I've gotten 2 koms and 3 second places this week
Evil strava


----------



## Edwards80 (28 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Bit late now but I've turned off the setting to "Erase rides after upload".
> 
> Could frickin' kick myself.
> 
> d.


 
You could try using Recuva - http://www.piriform.com/RECUVA to scan the storage of the Garmin for the files. They may still be retrievable so you could upload them manually.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Jun 2012)

Just jumped up 60 places on a ride today, could do it quicker if the bike was better  will smash it when I have my own bike back!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2012)

I had a look at a Starva segment this morning on my commute in, unfortunately it uses a private road with no public right of way so had to turn back.


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> You could try using Recuva - http://www.piriform.com/RECUVA to scan the storage of the Garmin for the files. They may still be retrievable so you could upload them manually.


 
Thanks for the tip, looks like a useful app. Unfortunately not much good to me as a) I'm on a Mac, and b) the FR 405CX connects wirelessly so doesn't mount as a scannable drive.

If anyone's interested, what actually happened was the tracks failed to upload due to the power cut but were still on the FR. After the power came back, the computer thought the rides had uploaded so wouldn't sync with the FR. I thought I'd be clever and record a dummy track to prompt the sync process, which worked, except that it only uploaded the new dummy track, not the ones I really wanted. And then because I had it set to "Erase tracks after upload" it wiped the FR's memory. I looked in the library folder (where tracks are saved to on the computer when uploading) to see if the .tcx files were there, but they weren't. In searching online for a way to recover the lost data, I discovered that what I should have done was a "forced upload". But too late now.

Anyway, I'm just trying to put this terrible trauma behind me now and move on with my life. I may need counselling, but I'll get over it eventually.

Also gives me an excuse (as if I needed one) to go out this evening and have another go...

d.


----------



## Mike! (28 Jun 2012)

I know I easily set a PB the other morning on one section but it didn't get picked up. Strava have also said nothing they can do as the GPS dropped out along the section (it was overcast and raining at the time).... damn and blast 

Still, I had a good go at it this morning so I hope to get a PB when I upload tonight ( I was also catching my Nemisis along that stretch!)


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2012)

Nooooooooo!

That segment I failed to record last night, yeah? I reckon I took ten seconds off my time. At least. Maybe more.

Well, tonight my local rival has nicked that segment by five seconds. Five poxy seconds.

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!

And I'm not going to get the chance to try to reclaim it until next week at least.



d.


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2012)

Pushed it hard on a segment today but got held up by a slow van in front of me and hit an almighty head wind on the last straight. Improved on my 5th overall time to 4th... Must try harder tomorrow!


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Nooooooooo!
> 
> That segment I failed to record last night, yeah? I reckon I took ten seconds off my time. At least. Maybe more.
> 
> ...


 
Patience my friend, patience.


----------



## tiswas-steve (29 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Nooooooooo!
> 
> That segment I failed to record last night, yeah? I reckon I took ten seconds off my time. At least. Maybe more.
> 
> ...


----------



## mangid (30 Jun 2012)

Noooooooo!

*STRAVA IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE*

*DUE TO AN AMAZON WEB SERVICES OUTAGE.*


The wait for a time on a segment is killing me ....


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

mangid said:


> Noooooooo!
> 
> *STRAVA IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE*
> 
> ...


Me too, got some pr's to upload!!!!


----------



## tug benson (30 Jun 2012)

i use strava, and i have just finished a ride, it`s saying the site is down and it won`t let me upload from my phone, will that ride be saved?


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jun 2012)

Back up now


----------



## tug benson (30 Jun 2012)

Aye it`s all good now, upload worked for phone


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

Out of interest I went to log today's ride; there wouldn't have been any KOMs or PR's as it was the club openday but strava crashed on processing and won't recognise it as not been up loaded when I try to upload it again.


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> Out of interest I went to log today's ride; there wouldn't have been any KOMs or PR's as it was the club openday but strava crashed on processing and won't recognise it as not been up loaded when I try to upload it again.


Struggling to upload my ride too HLaB, mine did have some segments where I think I improved my times, will be a bit gutted if I can't sort it.
This message is on the site though-


> We're still recovering from an EC2 outage last night. You may see some delays in uploading activities and creating segments. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Struggling to upload my ride too HLaB, mine did have some segments where I think I improved my times, will be a bit gutted if I can't sort it.
> This message is on the site though-


Thanks for letting us know, I hope you/they sort it soon.


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> Thanks for letting us know, I hope you/they sort it soon.


Ride has just appeared 
Not showing the pb's though,even though I got a couple


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Ride has just appeared
> Not showing the pb's though,even though I got a couple


My mates ride was showing 13.6mph on Strava but when you go into his detail he was averaging 15mph on the club open day and my garmin TC also shows 15mph. I know we were going slow with kids/ newbies but I didn't think he was going that slow


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> My mates ride was showing 13.6mph on Strava but when you go into his detail he was averaging 15mph on the club open day and my garmin TC also shows 15mph. I know we were going slow with kids/ newbies but I didn't think he was going that slow


All the info has come up now, panic over


----------



## Chrisc (30 Jun 2012)

I took a nice steady ride today, no Strava racing, kept HR low. I even failed to bite when a guy came out in front of me and took off checking back to see if he'd dropped me! So relaxing for a change.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Jun 2012)

Was uploading when Strava went kablooey. Tells me my upload is a duplicate now even though original is nowhere to be seen.
Not a happy bunny!

EDIT - It's just appeared after 3 hours


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Was uploading when Strava went kablooey. Tells me my upload is a duplicate now even though original is nowhere to be seen.
> Not a happy bunny!


Same as me, will load up, give it time


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (30 Jun 2012)

Yep, it's there now. Can't get out much these days so every little counts!


----------



## gaz (30 Jun 2012)

2 KOMS and a third place today. Happy with that!
Although I tried to get a KOM back that someone stole, but got caught up in some bad traffic, so missed out.


----------



## Eddie (30 Jun 2012)

I love Strava, but many of the times near me are monumentally fast. I cannot over emphasise how unbelievable 10.4mph up this hill is! Not helped by the fact the KOM is a team GB cyclist  

http://app.strava.com/segments/775001

I suppose it's good to aim high...!


----------



## HLaB (30 Jun 2012)

Lol one of my mates who's quite good on hills set his second fastest time on this segment today his best pace was only 5mph the KOM is over 15mph and I'm 14.7mph. This is the actual segment however, which goes straight north through the park. Strava is picking up his rides which go east to the main gates, north on Chalmers St and east passed the top gates; even though the segment end is circa 20m away it still picks him up!


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Lol one of my mates who's quite good on hills set his second fastest time on this segment today his best pace was only 5mph the KOM is over 15mph and I'm 14.7mph. This is the actual segment however, which goes straight north through the park. Strava is picking up his rides which go east to the main gates, north on Chalmers St and east passed the top gates; even though the segment end is circa 20m away it still picks him up!


wtf?!


----------



## addictfreak (1 Jul 2012)

Well the cheek of it, 2 KOM's lost in one day to different guys.

Balance redressed this morning on way home from work!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2012)

I was amazed it lasted so long my KOM up Puriden, it was a pre strava ride just after I handed my dissertation in, my time was blown away today, I'm amazed no one tried to beat it earlier though. A lot of my other KOM's have been set one day and targeted the next.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Jul 2012)

Do you guys mainly use Strava for the uphill segments? Since im heavy and on a hybrid, ive been chasing a few relatively flat segments with a tailwind recently just for a bit of fun 

I found a segment going down this hill http://goo.gl/maps/PzYc where the top guys on the leaderboard are bombing down there at over 40mph.  Dont think ill be trying to beat them at that!


----------



## redcard (1 Jul 2012)

I lost a KOM I didn't even know I had. I'm pretty sure I'd never had a notification of it, and I'd never seen it on my profile page or owt.

Got a notification saying I'd lost it by 3 seconds, so should be easy enough to reclaim, particularly as I don't ride the whole segment regularly. The route is basically half a dozen short sprints between city-centre traffic lights. Hardly the best segment, and it's only been ridden 9 times.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1546433


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> I lost a KOM I didn't even know I had. I'm pretty sure I'd never had a notification of it, and I'd never seen it on my profile page or owt.
> 
> Got a notification saying I'd lost it by 3 seconds, so should be easy enough to reclaim, particularly as I don't ride the whole segment regularly. The route is basically half a dozen short sprints between city-centre traffic lights. Hardly the best segment, and it's only been ridden 9 times.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1546433


 
If someone sets up a segment that you have ridden in the past and set the fastest time, you won't get a notification of a KoM.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jul 2012)

Gaz, this was downhill? although named as "sundown climb"?

http://app.strava.com/segments/801694
I have seen a few like this one, and assumed that the times are for downhill? Cannot imagine the speeds are uphill lol


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2012)

LOCO said:


> Gaz, this was downhill? although named as "sundown climb"?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/801694
> I have seen a few like this one, and assumed that the times are for downhill? Cannot imagine the speeds are uphill lol


No, that was uphill. On looking at the data in garmin connect. The time I did it in is about right. But the average speed should not be that high. More around the 15mph mark would make sense.

Edit:
Looks like the distance on the segment is incorrect, it should be around 0.5miles long.

Created a new segment for it... http://app.strava.com/segments/1665152


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Do you guys mainly use Strava for the uphill segments? Since im heavy and on a hybrid, ive been chasing a few relatively flat segments with a tailwind recently just for a bit of fun
> 
> I found a segment going down this hill http://goo.gl/maps/PzYc where the top guys on the leaderboard are bombing down there at over 40mph.  Dont think ill be trying to beat them at that!


I'll use it for flats. being in london, most of it in the centre is relatively flat.


----------



## redcard (1 Jul 2012)

Is it possible to see all my achievements on 1 page? 

Would be good to see everything together so you could work out easier what segments to work on.


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> Is it possible to see all my achievements on 1 page?
> 
> Would be good to see everything together so you could work out easier what segments to work on.


Only way to do it so far is to use a third party tool. http://stravaviewer.com/ a few of us here use it. very handy to get the e-mail notifications, as it will highlight news sections created as well as any ups and downs you have.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> Is it possible to see all my achievements on 1 page?
> 
> Would be good to see everything together so you could work out easier what segments to work on.


 
Repeated several times in this thread:

http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php

http://www.stravaviewer.com/


----------



## gaz (2 Jul 2012)

does anyone know why this segment wouldn't show up in KOM/CR? I have the joint best time.
I look into the details, this year i've ridden it 60 more times than the other guy, in total I have ridden it 330 times more than him.


----------



## Nebulous (2 Jul 2012)

If you have the same recorded time it has some other means of ranking you - somehow or other it gives him first place over you.I think it might be making a judgement on smaller time increments, without displaying them.

I have a fairly short segment, 0.3 of a kilometre and it only records in 2 second increments! At that short a section I think it would need 10ths.


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2012)

Failed to get one over my local rival by one poxy second this morning thanks to my sodding chain slipping. So annoying - I really need to replace the chain and cassette, it's killing my chances. 

Of course, I wouldn't have got the KOM anyway because it turns out that some segment-bagging swine* has come along and posted a ridiculously fast time. I think that one is lost to me forever now. 

d. 

*you can tell by his route


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> does anyone know why this segment wouldn't show up in KOM/CR? I have the joint best time.
> I look into the details, this year i've ridden it 60 more times than the other guy, in total I have ridden it 330 times more than him.


It was probably created after you done your best time which was 2010 and his is more recent.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2012)

Strava is randomly creating segments I cant believe I'm the only rider on this. I doubt the KOM will last long anyway as it was on the heavy SS, I was picking myself of the deck at the start and at the right turn and roundabouts I was giving way to cars. I've certainly done the route before with mates that are on Strava


----------



## Chrisc (3 Jul 2012)

When this thread is a bit longer it needs sifting and turning into the "Cat 6 Racers Bumper Book of Excuses"
:-)


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2012)

I went "up" a Strava segment this morning which it classes as a cat 4 climb. I normally go the other way, I always wondered why my normal direction seemed to be a long uphill drag and not the downhill Strava thinks it should be.
Well, the Strava cat 4 climb is downhill virtually all of the segment, the small "uphill" parts do not require a gear change.
There is another cat 4 just a km away which is a good climb and what I would expect.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2012)

It aint that accurate.

From Garmin's website.



> Garmin® GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters on average.


 
So, there's going to be variation, which is exacerbated on short segments.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2012)

Half my club are doing strava now and its seems pretty consistent on segments that were done in peleton (all riders have the same rime or they are within a second) but our rides tend to be in the rural environment. I think once you with buildings/ inclement weather/ varying aerial quality results can be pretty variable.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2012)

Chrisc said:


> When this thread is a bit longer it needs sifting and turning into the "Cat 6 Racers Bumper Book of Excuses"
> :-)


 
This is how my Cat 6 Racer's Excuse from yesterday morning looks on Race Shape (I'm the red line, my local rival is the blue line, the upstart segment-bagger is the pink line):
http://raceshape.com/strava-segments/1525178?rides=206621341-203319588-210510525

You can see exactly where I lost it. Still, as Andy Schleck knows only too well, you can't blame mechanical glitches... 

No excuses this morning, and it felt like I went well, but I'll have to wait until I get home to upload the data and see exactly how well I went.

d.


----------



## Chrisc (3 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> It aint that accurate.
> 
> From Garmin's website.
> 
> ...


 
We need lines on the road....


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2012)

Chrisc said:


> We need lines on the road....


 
And barriers, plus a gantry at the finish.

Hang on....


----------



## Chrisc (3 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> And barriers, plus a gantry at the finish.
> 
> Hang on....


 
How about a winners jersey? Yellow's a bit much but I do like polka dots. That's settled then, white with big red dots will do it. And podium girls at the office when you arrive.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jul 2012)

Jersey needs to be hi vis.


----------



## redcard (3 Jul 2012)

What we need is virtual reality specs, or augmented reality specs, so we can see the bugger that we're trying to beat


----------



## MrJamie (3 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> What we need is virtual reality specs, or augmented reality specs, so we can see the bugger that we're trying to beat


That would be awesome, chasing down a pack of ghost riders, or watching everyone pass you as the road gets steeper


----------



## gb155 (4 Jul 2012)

Is there anyway of mass downloading all my old rides from garmin connect? 

So I can mass upload them to strava


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Is there anyway of mass downloading all my old rides from garmin connect?
> 
> So I can mass upload them to strava


 
Unfortunately not - the only way is to go into them individually. Best way I thought to do it was to go into Activities in Garmin connect and filter a month at a time. Then (importantly) right click on each ride and open in a separate tab (the back button doesn't work the way you want it to) and export.

Then the easiest way to upload is to stick the history onto your garmin gps and upload to Strava.

I did this for 18 months worth of rides since I had my Garmin-probably 500 or so rides. Took a while 

I felt it was worth it (well I would wouldn't I) not least because I now have the historic files on my laptop. 

Perhaps the most interesting stats are the segments I have done before I knew about Strava. It gives a broad feel of how you are cycling in the real world so to speak.


----------



## mancaus (4 Jul 2012)

Well, I'm hooked now. I've been a lurker on this thread and on Strava for a while now, but just switched from a hybrid to a new road bike. Wow, what a difference! Got a KOM on the first ride, but it doesn't seem real given that some guy on the same route came blasting past me. Bit like if a tree falls in a forest, if someone toasts me on a segment, but they're not on Strava, then it didn't happen.

... the stalking begins.


----------



## HLaB (4 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Is there anyway of mass downloading all my old rides from garmin connect?
> 
> So I can mass upload them to strava


I think you can bulk up load if you email them but I've never tried.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think you can bulk up load if you email them but I've never tried.


 
You can, however they don't accept zip files which means it's a PITA when you have a lot of files.


----------



## gb155 (4 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think you can bulk up load if you email them but I've never tried.


I believe so, it's getting the buffers down from Garmin connect that's the pain tbh


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2012)

Pretty good day today:
1x KOM
2x 2nd overall
Several top 10s

I'm just 4 seconds behind the KOM on both those 2nds, which is promising - I was weighed down by a full saddlebag today... 

d.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jul 2012)

Right in the last couple of days, I have nailed Katie Price's Angry Lobster and I have Smelt the Bacon but I am not sure I want to go here


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2012)

Not only do we not have any proper hills down here in the south, our Strava segments have rubbish names too. 

d.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2012)

KoM's for me are like painting the forth bridge at the moment.

As soon as I get one I lose another.

I now have a list of about 10 where I will try to regain KoM, but will do so in my own time, when conditions (and conditioning) allow.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2012)

I had forgotten I'd set a KOM on this segment I'd set on the cheap heavy SS with flat pedals, somebody came along today and smashed it. Lol, it looks like he diverted a good ride just so he could get the segment and a couple of others. Mind you its not as extreme as this one, lol.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2012)

Set a PR on the hotly fought segment 'brinny hill' last night, have moved up a place to 13th


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

Hi all, First off thanks for the links to StravaViewer on here. Glad to see some people are making use of it!

Just added a cool new feature that allows you to graphically display all your Strava segments and interactively change all the axis and filter the data. I'm hoping this will be a useful training tool to allow you to compare your efforts and see where you could do better (against yourself as well as others). I've put in some pre-sets to give you an idea of how to use the options. Have a look at my dashboard if you're not on the list (yet) yourself to get an idea as to what I mean. Still work in progress though and performance isn't the best on iPads and phones (Google charts don't work on Android at all).

There are a few pro riders on the list just as a way of comparison (in case you thought your stats were half-way impressive): Taylor Phinney, Marco Pinnoti and general Garmin Team with rides from the Dauphine. 

It also clearly shows up dodgy elevation data that is in a number of segments that results in off-the-scale VAM/Relative Power values which are due to poor GPS data often causing Strava to automatically create a hill segment that actually doesn't exist! If you see segments like this you should (according to Strava) flag them and recreate them from your own ride so the elevation stats are accurate.

Worth having a look at this blog post for a bit of non-exhaustive research on quality of GPS data by device (Garmin vs phone). I've added a comment on the bottom of there with my thoughts on segments in Strava with some interesting examples. Basically, the shorter the segment, the more "Art" than "Science" the placings and timings are! Anything less than say 1 km I'd take with a pinch of salt.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2012)

Ben-your website is excellent 

Now, get on and do that percentile thingy


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Now, get on and do that percentile thingy


 
I'm afraid that's not going to be possible  I would need to get the whole leaderboard for each segment to do that and the amount of data required would kill the process completely (some segments, particularly in the US have 1000's of riders!)

I could give a percentage value of how your time compares to the KOM if that's of use? We've already got seconds behind KOM as it stands but potentially useful to have a percentage comparison as well. What do you reckon?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2012)

Not sure what use the percentage compared to KoM would be?

For percentiles-can you get the number of riders per segment easily enough? If you can then, for every position you are in over 50 on segments where there are riders > 50, you could simply put that position as the median. E.g, say there were 2000 riders on a segment and the rider had finished outside the top 50. You could assume (for percentiles) that the rider finished in 975th place (2000 - 49)/2. The rider would therefore be assumed to be at 48%.

Alternatively you could simply assume 50% for all segments where there are >50 riders and the rider is outside the top 49.


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

The main issue I've got to start with is that the Strava api often returns 0 for the "total times ridden" for some reason. If you go to the Segment Explorer on their site and click on a few segments you'll see (at least I do around these parts) some saying "Times Ridden: 0" when clearly that is incorrect. That data is coming from the same api that I would need to use. Until Strava sort that out then it's a bit of a none starter for me. If they sort it then I could do something when placing <50.

Have a look at the output from their api here and look at the "num_times_all" for the 2 segment ids provided. The second returns 476 but the first returns "null" although is actually should be saying 115.

The percentage of KOM time would be something like:

Seg1: kom time - 100s; your time - 110s; behind KOM - 10s; % behind kom - 10% (or 110% of KOM time)
Seg2: kom time - 1000s; your time - 1010s; behind KOM - 10s; % behind kom - 1% (or 101% of KOM time)

Gives a more proportional view of how far behind the KOM you are. Useful?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2012)

Yeah, could be useful actually.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> It also clearly shows up dodgy elevation data that is in a number of segments that results in off-the-scale VAM/Relative Power values which are due to poor GPS data often causing Strava to automatically create a hill segment that actually doesn't exist! If you see segments like this you should (according to Strava) flag them and recreate them from your own ride so the elevation stats are accurate.
> 
> Worth having a look at this blog post for a bit of non-exhaustive research on quality of GPS data by device (Garmin vs phone). I've added a comment on the bottom of there with my thoughts on segments in Strava with some interesting examples. Basically, the shorter the segment, the more "Art" than "Science" the placings and timings are! Anything less than say 1 km I'd take with a pinch of salt.


This was more or less my conclusion that a segement was only as good or bad as the users Data. Out of interest do you know if in the future it would be possible for sites like Strava to use actual OS map type data rather than users own data? I know you do not work for Stava but you see to understand the method much more than me!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2012)

LOCO said:


> This was more or less my conclusion that a segement was only as good or bad as the users Data. Out of interest do you know if in the future it would be possible for sites like Strava to use actual OS map type data rather than users own data? I know you do not work for Stava but you see to understand the method much more than me!


 
Garmin do - "Elevation Correction":



> Elevation Corrections cross reference the horizontal position (latitude/longitude) provided by the GPS with elevation data that has been acquired by professional surveys. When corrections to elevation data are made, each trackpoint of your activity now contains the elevation from the web service, not the elevation provided by your GPS device.
> Garmin Connect selectively applies corrections to depict a more realistic representation of your elevation experience. Activities recorded from devices without a barometric altimeter are enabled with Elevation Corrections by default. Alternatively, activities recorded by devices with a barometric altimeter generally contain accurate elevation data and therefore Elevation Corrections are disabled by default. For those users who are familiar with the MotionBased Gravity service, this is the same service.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Garmin do - "Elevation Correction":


I use that and since I keep forgeting so does Strava, so maybe they should make it impossible to set up a segement without elevation correction being pressed first. I cannot see how they can get round the time and distace problem though. I have been considering a little test, I have a Cadence and Speed sensor and I have thought about massively corrupting my wheel size and see how that would effect the post ride data. I would of course delete the ride lol


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jul 2012)

Just corrected this mornings ride both on Strava and Garmin Strava 359ft Garmin 361ft so pretty much the same result. My Unit was report 560ft!!


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yeah, could be useful actually.


 
Done and now live on segment list page and in the dashboard.


----------



## Powely (6 Jul 2012)

Call me cynical but how do we not know someone isn't just cruising along at xxmph in their car to get KOM? How could we tell?


----------



## Edwards80 (6 Jul 2012)

We can't. You can rest easy though knowing that anyone who bothered to do that, goes home to an empty house and makes a "Worlds Saddest Man" certificate using crayons and toilet paper.

I use Crayola Red and Andrex Quilted - before anyone asks.


----------



## zizou (6 Jul 2012)

The local strava competition has reached new levels of patheticness as someone keeps flagging as dangerous a segment i set up.

The thing is it is a 'replacement' segment rather than a new one - whoever set up the original had GPS drift and the last couple of hundred metres goes over the middle of houses rather than the proper track! So routes that are uploaded sometimes get registered but most of the time they dont. So i put one up with more accurate data. The KOTM leader on the faulty segment is only about 5th on the new one (i'm still below him), so i assume this is the guy who keeps flagging the new segment. Pathetic, i'm not flagging or asking to remove the faulty segment but its obvious he is only top of the leaderboard on the old segment because of the poor gps data!


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Call me cynical but how do we not know someone isn't just cruising along at xxmph in their car to get KOM? How could we tell?


You do see people doing it by accident (hopefully) fairly often but it's east to tell by looking at the ride performance. Someone recently swept up a bunch of KOMs on moped as a joke but it was obvious as he wasn't going down the hills as fast as he did normally! Easy to flag the rides to get rid of them though.


----------



## zizou (6 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Call me cynical but how do we not know someone isn't just cruising along at xxmph in their car to get KOM? How could we tell?


 
If there is either cadence, heart rate or power data (the one with the lightning bolt beside it not the estimated) then it is probably ok.

For those without that data then you can usually tell with the rider name - the same names will appear on a lot of local segments and you will get to know what the competition is capable of  Also if people are going out and only recording segments and not having them appear as part of a longer ride then that is IMO pretty suspicious.


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

LOCO said:


> Out of interest do you know if in the future it would be possible for sites like Strava to use actual OS map type data rather than users own data?


See this Strava support issue I raised about this exact thing for their response. In case that link doesn't load for you then this is the important bit of their response:

"Forcing an elevation lookup for segments is a pretty good idea actually but elevation lookup data can also have issues. This is something to discuss with the team though and I'll be sure to share this idea. For now, please send us links to the bad segments as you come across them, and we'll delete them."​ 
Although for these dodgy segments on stravaviewer I'm tempted to go to Google and get their elevation values for the start and end positions, it certainly won't be any worse.


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Jul 2012)

We've had a recent KOM round here which appears to be due to their Garmin device not quite tracking right and jumping about 100m within a second, right to the end of the segment saving about 19s and putting them into 1st place. Probably not the riders fault and ride covers off lots of genuine segments so a bit unfair to flag the entire ride. Don't think there is a way to flag an individual's segment effort in this kind of circumstance. If it was me I'd sort out my gpx file using something like this and re-upload it but that's probably expecting too much from some people.
If it was on a segment in the middle of nowhere then I wouldn't really care but it's on one of the most popular MTB climbs out of Sheffield and I've heard people referring to the time in awe and I can't be bothered to explain to them that they should ignore it!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> We've had a recent KOM round here which appears to be due to their Garmin device not quite tracking right and jumping about 100m within a second, right to the end of the segment saving about 19s and putting them into 1st place. Probably not the riders fault and ride covers off lots of genuine segments so a bit unfair to flag the entire ride. Don't think there is a way to flag an individual's segment effort in this kind of circumstance. If it was me I'd sort out my gpx file using something like this and re-upload it but that's probably expecting too much from some people.
> If it was on a segment in the middle of nowhere then I wouldn't really care but it's on one of the most popular MTB climbs out of Sheffield and I've heard people referring to the time in awe and I can't be bothered to explain to them that they should ignore it!


 
if in doubt flag it

unfortunate for him but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr someone has pinched my KOM on the Wizard Downhill


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2012)

Folk have been trying to break one of my KOM's for a while, today somebody smashed it by almost 10mph. It was obvious it was done in a car but the bloke had also been wiped out by a car and switching off his Garmin was probably the last thing on his mind (the fact he has uploaded it hopefully means he is OK). I don't fancy flagging that ride


----------



## lanternerouge (8 Jul 2012)

I smashed my time on the Wizard by 20 seconds today!! Either I have not been trying hard enough or I am on drugs, unbeknown to myself.

Was using iPhone app as have lent Garmin to a mate, would it make any difference?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 Jul 2012)

first proper KOM here! http://app.strava.com/segments/1040121

im soo happy  lol. must do better though!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> I smashed my time on the Wizard by 20 seconds today!! Either I have not been trying hard enough or I am on drugs, unbeknown to myself.
> 
> Was using iPhone app as have lent Garmin to a mate, would it make any difference?


I think somewhere in this thread is a link to a review on GPS and they found that garmin, htc's etc are on a par (it seems to be so when the riders in our club peleton achieve almost the same time), however they also found the i phone was all over the place. I think they also found the quality of the reception mattered (or was that another link ) I think somebody compared a on handlebar/stem garmin to a phone in a saddle bag on the same ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jul 2012)

I've just switched from a HTC Desire to a Samsung Galaxy S and the GPS accuracy is awful! I'm slogging my guts out on segments I know I can improve on and as far as Strava is concerned I've been trudging through the adjoining fields. Gah!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think somewhere in this thread is a link to a review on GPS and they found that garmin, htc's etc are on a par (it seems to be so when the riders in our club peleton achieve almost the same time), however they also found the i phone was all over the place. I think they also found the quality of the reception mattered (or was that another link ) I think somebody compared a on handlebar/stem garmin to a phone in a saddle bag on the same ride.





lanternerouge said:


> I smashed my time on the Wizard by 20 seconds today!! Either I have not been trying hard enough or I am on drugs, unbeknown to myself.
> 
> Was using iPhone app as have lent Garmin to a mate, would it make any difference?


 
I ran a comparative test with my HTC and my Garmin yesterday. I was faster with the Garmin on one segment and faster with the HTC on another. I only bought the Garmin for battery life over the phone and because the HTC was quite often way with the GPS where others I was riding with were posting lots of segment times.


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I ran a comparative test with my HTC and my Garmin yesterday. I was faster with the Garmin on one segment and faster with the HTC on another. I only bought the Garmin for battery life over the phone and because the HTC was quite often way with the GPS where others I was riding with were posting lots of segment times.


Maybe Strava thought you were out for a walk, and didn't bother uploading them?


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2012)

Can someone please explain to me how SNAP works? My GPS seems to have shifted my whole ride about 10 metres to the east this evening, so Strava hasn't registered that I rode a segment I'm interested in.

I've pasted the URL into SNAP and it has brought the ride up, but I can't seem to get any further than that. Suspect a Mac browser incompatibility issue...

d.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I ran a comparative test with my HTC and my Garmin yesterday. I was faster with the Garmin on one segment and faster with the HTC on another. I only bought the Garmin for battery life over the phone and because the HTC was quite often way with the GPS where others I was riding with were posting lots of segment times.


 I find the gps on my Desire HD to be pretty accurate most of the time. Theres an Android app called GPS Tools that i quite like, it lets you force download A-GPS data and wipe the current gps cache, saves having to reboot the phone to avoid using crap GPS data. 

Ive been looking at trail segments recently where the roadies cant go as fast  and racing the mtb'ers since im just not competitive on the road segments on a front sus. hybrid.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Maybe Strava thought you were out for a walk, and didn't bother uploading them?


----------



## Gixer Rob (10 Jul 2012)

only just discovered Strava,,,got talking to a guy out on a ride yesterday and he told me about it,,,
i have been using 'mapmyride' but dont like it...
havent logged my first ride yet,maybe tomorrow/thursday...
how do you create a new segment???
cheers Rob


----------



## zizou (10 Jul 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> only just discovered Strava,,,got talking to a guy out on a ride yesterday and he told me about it,,,
> i have been using 'mapmyride' but dont like it...
> havent logged my first ride yet,maybe tomorrow/thursday...
> how do you create a new segment???
> cheers Rob


 
You can only create a segment from an existing ride - so after you record your first ride look at the stats of the ride then select 'actions' and 'new segment' and follow the instructions from there


----------



## Gixer Rob (10 Jul 2012)

zizou said:


> You can only create a segment from an existing ride - so after you record your first ride look at the stats of the ride then select 'actions' and 'new segment' and follow the instructions from there


 
much obliged!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Maybe Strava thought you were out for a walk, and didn't bother uploading them?





400bhp said:


>


 
Right you two, I'm coming to get your segments


----------



## martint235 (10 Jul 2012)

Woo hoo I've got a KOM and a PR!!! 

Is it cheating to have a 241km segment??

I do have a KOM in there on an existing segment too though, the Watling Street climb at Radlett.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I ran a comparative test with my HTC and my Garmin yesterday. I was faster with the Garmin on one segment and faster with the HTC on another. I only bought the Garmin for battery life over the phone and because the HTC was quite often way with the GPS where others I was riding with were posting lots of segment times.


 
I'd go for the phone being slightly out, I'd also say maybe the GPS only Garmins aren't as accurate as the speed/cadence equipped units. Depends upon signal pick up, and how often the units record data. I've had a difference with Garmin 705 vs Android app, which is OK as the 705 has the bells and whistles. How the android fares against my 200, can't say yet, as the 200 doesn't record as much as the 705 apparently, and doesn't have the sensors.

That said, I am pleased as punch with the 200 - for commutes etc, it just picks up signals, starts/stops much faster than the big bro units. Far easier to get on with, and if the bike moves it tells you you've set off, aren't you better pressing go.

The 605/705 and 800 units are awesome, but for day to day commutes, 200/500 is the way to go or the older 205/305.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right you two, I'm coming to get your segments


 
Your segments...

Potsy....


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Woo hoo I've got a KOM and a PR!!!
> 
> Is it cheating to have a 241km segment??
> 
> I do have a KOM in there on an existing segment too though, the Watling Street climb at Radlett.


 
Didn't know you was on there Martin... How come you're not on the Cyclechat group 
http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Didn't know you was on there Martin... How come you're not on the Cyclechat group
> http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


Didn't know there was one. I'm not that competitive but I'll have a look


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Didn't know there was one. I'm not that competitive but I'll have a look


 
Ha ha ha - famous last words ?


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> Ha ha ha - famous last words ?


 Nah I shall rest on the laurels of my PR. I doubt anyone is going to take it off me anytime soon!


----------



## gb155 (11 Jul 2012)

Boom

Kom on smokies up and down hill


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Your segments...
> 
> Potsy....


 
If he can find mine he's welcome to 'em


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 Jul 2012)

Got 5 personal records today! Will have to post up some suspicious speeds in a minute

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redcard (11 Jul 2012)

Didn't have time for a proper breakfast this morning, so glugged down a can or Aldi fake Red Bull and smashed my PB on the only real climb on on my commute - now 11/52, so still room for improvement - as well as achievements on the 4 other segments of my commute.

Not sure whether it was the legs or Aldi's finest that did it, but was a good commute none-the-less


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2012)

redcard said:


> Didn't have time for a proper breakfast this morning, so glugged down a can or Aldi fake Red Bull and smashed my PB on the only real climb on on my commute - now 11/52, so still room for improvement - as well as achievements on the 4 other segments of my commute.
> 
> Not sure whether it was the legs or Aldi's finest that did it, but was a good commute none-the-less


Bought some of that to keep me awake on night shift, it's pretty good init?


----------



## redcard (11 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Bought some of that to keep me awake on night shift, it's pretty good init?


 
Sorted me out this morning - can't complain for 30p!


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Got 5 personal records today! Will have to post up some suspicious speeds in a minute


 
5 incl 2 KOM's  http://app.strava.com/rides/13113235


----------



## mattobrien (11 Jul 2012)

Good work 4F, I can see that I will need to seek out some new segments to have some fun on - I like the sound of escape the chickens


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

I had some one in Ipswich Cycle club kit join just behind me on Bucklesham road and I really put the hammer down to keep ahead. The bugger drafted me all the way to near Kirton and I see he has also got joint KOM on "Escape from the chickens" which follows seeing as he was sitting on my wheel....


----------



## SoloCyclist (12 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> I had some one in Ipswich Cycle club kit join just behind me on Bucklesham road and I really put the hammer down to keep ahead. The bugger drafted me all the way to near Kirton and I see he has also got joint KOM on "Escape from the chickens" which follows seeing as he was sitting on my wheel....


 
Did you notice the hidden section. You placed 7/43.

I got an email saying someone had taken one of my KOM's but I'm still showing No 1. I searched the guys name and he's from London, some 400+miles away. I know he could be in the area but why do I still show KOM? Anyone?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2012)

You know that thing where you're already doing about 30km/h and then you tuck in behind a bus as it pulls away from a bus stop and before you know it you find you're doing 48km/h uphill, yeah? 

Well, let's just say I'm looking forward to uploading tonight's ride when I get home...

Will be very surprised if it doesn't get flagged though. 

d.


----------



## colly (12 Jul 2012)

I've been using Strava for a number of weeks now without really 'getting into it' as such but it's interesting to see how you compare to others.
I noticed on some of the screen shots 'Leaderboard//CycleChat' I can't find a CycleChat club on Strava though. Where should I be looking?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2012)

smutchin said:


> Well, let's just say I'm looking forward to uploading tonight's ride when I get home...



Ha! Turns out I wasn't nearly as impressive as I expected - just 5th overall! 

Current KOM on the segment is a seriously impressive 38km/h. I peaked at 48km/h but then the bus pulled in again halfway up so I was back to the low 30s for the last part of the climb. 

Foiled again! 

d.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jul 2012)

colly said:


> I've been using Strava for a number of weeks now without really 'getting into it' as such but it's interesting to see how you compare to others.
> I noticed on some of the screen shots 'Leaderboard//CycleChat' I can't find a CycleChat club on Strava though. Where should I be looking?


 
here


----------



## colly (12 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> here


Thanks very muchly

Their search is a bit naff innit?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (12 Jul 2012)

Lots of personal bests on the way into work. Looks like some riders use the bristol to bath cycle track as a TT course! I was taking it easy but last time I rode the track was on my old hybrid and before that was with my old cassette 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Did you notice the hidden section. You placed 7/43.
> 
> I got an email saying someone had taken one of my KOM's but I'm still showing No 1. I searched the guys name and he's from London, some 400+miles away. I know he could be in the area but why do I still show KOM? Anyone?


I've had loads of emails saying I'd lost KOM for just one segment; I don't know if folk are flagging up the rides that beat me


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2012)

gb155 said:


> Boom
> 
> Kom on smokies up and down hill


 
Crimmey has gone and taken them Gaz. 

Didsbury Road Climb KOM for me. Apparently I'd had it before, but got an email saying I lost it. Well I've got it back - just...


----------



## 4F (13 Jul 2012)

Since discovering Strava I have found my average commute speed has increased by about 4 mph  MattObrien, coming after you next....


----------



## Crimmey (13 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> Crimmey has gone and taken them Gaz.
> 
> Didsbury Road Climb KOM for me. Apparently I'd had it before, but got an email saying I lost it. Well I've got it back - just...



Shhhh...... keeping a low profile :-)


----------



## gb155 (14 Jul 2012)

Crimmey said:


> Shhhh...... keeping a low profile :-)


The email from strava doesn't help with a low profile . Eh crims


----------



## gaz (14 Jul 2012)

Someone seems to be flagging a lot of segments in my area as 'hazardous' when they aren't.
Is there anything I can do to undo the marked segments?

Note that someone tried to re-create some segments with (NOT HAZARDOUS) in the name, still got flagged pretty quickly.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Someone seems to be flagging a lot of segments in my area as 'hazardous' when they aren't.
> Is there anything I can do to undo the marked segments?
> 
> Note that someone tried to re-create some segments with (NOT HAZARDOUS) in the name, still got flagged pretty quickly.


 
Same happened here as well (I noticed this whilst having a perusal on the strava viewer website). Most of the ones flagged I suspect go across junctions. I wonder if they have some new program that flags segments over junctions (although i appreciate that many segments still exist where they go over junctions)? Or is someone spamming the site?


----------



## gaz (14 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Same happened here as well (I noticed this whilst having a perusal on the strava viewer website). Most of the ones flagged I suspect go across junctions. I wonder if they have some new program that flags segments over junctions (although i appreciate that many segments still exist where they go over junctions)? Or is someone spamming the site?


This one is strange. It's a narrowish road with not much traffic, a cattle grid and some cows. :S


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Someone seems to be flagging a lot of segments in my area as 'hazardous' when they aren't.
> Is there anything I can do to undo the marked segments?
> 
> Note that someone tried to re-create some segments with (NOT HAZARDOUS) in the name, still got flagged pretty quickly.


Sounds like somebody with an anti cycling agenda is doing the flagging.


----------



## SoloCyclist (14 Jul 2012)

I placed 33/38 on a segment today. I got stopped at THREE sets of traffic lights on the 1.3 mile stretch. I'm not going to flag it I'll just not bother with it. I can't remember ever getting three green lights when I used to use that road regular.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Jul 2012)

I flagged a sector on the cycle track, 1 mile perfectly flat and straight but it's a tunnel and people are reaching 1230 mph through it! At that speed someone's gonna get hurt 

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2012)

I've just been pointed to a segment where I'm averaging 39.6mph through the Masterton Speed Trap, if you go into the ride detail it was a slow/ paced ride and I only maxed at 34.5mph


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> This one is strange. It's a narrowish road with not much traffic, a cattle grid and some cows. :S


 
You think they are struggling with storage space for all the segments?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> Sounds like somebody with an anti cycling agenda is doing the flagging.


 
If that was the case then surely we would see blanket segments flagged, not just random ones? And Gaz in down south and I'm up north so there's more than one of them.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> If that was the case then surely we would see blanket segments flagged, not just random ones? And Gaz in down south and I'm up north so there's more than one of them.


Yip, I must be wrong (or at least I hope so); out of curiosity, I went to flag a segment and you have to ridden it to do so


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2012)

I think there is a lot to be said for removing segments that have traffic lights on them personally.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> I think there is a lot to be said for removing segments that have traffic lights on them personally.


 
Bit like the Long Hill descent to Whaley we did last week. The end of that is in the middle of the village not at the bottom of the hill at the lights. Couldn't work out why we were so slow until I saw the end of it on the map. The temptation to jump the lights after a 4.8 mile segment is there.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2012)

I like to make sections without any major junctions and starting away from them; I had a look at one of the hills I'd done however, and the segment creator had made it so the track was a u'turn of the roundabout then the hill; was that deliberate or accidental  Anyway, I was delighted not to be last, having done it on a lightweight folding bike


----------



## gaz (14 Jul 2012)

This segment has 18 traffic lights on it.
I ride it pretty much everyday but I haven't bettered my time since 2010.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I like to make sections without any major junctions and starting away from them; I had a look at one of the hills I'd done however, and the segment creator had made it so the track was a u'turn of the roundabout then the hill; was that deliberate or accidental  Anyway, I was delighted not to be last, having done it on a lightweight folding bike


 
I suspect it's an automatic oone created by Strava - I've had a few odd ones Strava has created. There must be some kind of algorithm that creates a segment if a part of a route increases by so many feet over a certain distance.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jul 2012)

OMG, I love Strava I do. Despite downloading it months and months ago I've used it or the first time today. It's feckin' ace 'innit?

I've won nowt but I don't care, (yet)! I'm just enjoying looking at the segments and thinking some of the KOM's must have engines on their bikes 

Worst climb today? 'Hunter's Steep' near Mawdsley, Lancashire. Avg.grade 11.9%  Granted it's only short but never the less!


----------



## SoloCyclist (15 Jul 2012)

Thanks (in part) to a strong Westerly I got six KOMs on my ride today  Would have been seven but I stopped to speak to a friend I've not seen in a while. It was in a section where I'm KOM anyway.

Overall I was 11mins down on my time for the loop as obviously I was into the headwind on the way home.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> This segment has 18 traffic lights on it.
> I ride it pretty much everyday but I haven't bettered my time since 2010.


 
Surprised there have only been 58 riders do that segment Gaz. I might take a little diversion tomorrow morrning and have a pop at it! Maybe a chance of getting into the top 10... hmm


----------



## gaz (15 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Surprised there have only been 58 riders do that segment Gaz. I might take a little diversion tomorrow morrning and have a pop at it! Maybe a chance of getting into the top 10... hmm


Good luck, it is so dependent on traffic and the lights.
I've ridden it 3x more than anyone else and my best time this year would only be good for 15th.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2012)

Yep - I go the same way until Stockwell, then usually straight over to Oval but can go via Vauxhall, if I so desire. May be an advantage to going out early! As you say - so many lights though.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bit like the Long Hill descent to Whaley we did last week. The end of that is in the middle of the village not at the bottom of the hill at the lights. Couldn't work out why we were so slow until I saw the end of it on the map. The temptation to jump the lights after a 4.8 mile segment is there.


 
Sounds like one segment I was in the top 4 for. Longhurst Lane in Mellor. There was a segment called 'Col du Mellor' that started after Marple Bridge village centre - I was in a good 'placing'. That's gone and there is now Longhurst Lane which starts before the village - it's traffic calmed and busy, and my time fell off the radar. That said some bloke called 'Nick Craig' trounced everyone.  Swine - he's still bloody too fast !


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2012)

Despite being 2 minutes behind the KOM on a 1.6km climb with average 5.2% gradient I was pleased to see in RaceShape, I was faster, by a minute, than the KOM during the first half of the climb which contains the 16% part of the climb.
It seems once over the 16% part, where it flattens out, I took it too easy, explains why I was not out of breath or sweating by the time reached the top.
Note to self, try harder you lazy git .


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jul 2012)

I was up in the hills today and am happy to see I am faster than the fastest lady up the Cat and Fiddle  . I am a pretty poor climber being 6'3" but was pretty happy with my times tbh.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2012)

I think I'll take all the KOM's on Hyde Road out of Manchester today. 

Took the 200 off the bike, in pocket, but forgot to switch it off whilst driving home after the Sky Ride. Will have to delete that ride.


----------



## zizou (15 Jul 2012)

First day of the Rapha Rising challenge and 16% completed. Was just a normal sunday ride of about 80 miles today the hill repeats will start next week...not particularly looking forward to that


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was up in the hills today and am happy to see I am faster than the fastest *lady *up the Cat and Fiddle  .


 
Didn't realise Potsy had been up there.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (15 Jul 2012)

Is Strava rider Warwick S on this forum? His KOM time up the Chorley old road climb in Horwich is amazing!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2012)

Went out with the club this morning for the first time in ages. I don't ride with them much these days, mainly because they're all old duffers, but I fancied a sociable ride. So it was mostly taken at a relatively gentle pace, but I did make a point of haring off up all the hills we encountered - I'm sure I don't need to explain why... 

Only one KOM but it was on the most significant climb of the day. Plus a few more top 5 places. Not a bad morning's work.

I might have got another KOM but I stopped at what I thought was the top to wait for m'colleagues, and it turns out the segment ended about 100m further on. RaceShape shows I was matching the KOM until I stopped... curses!

d.


----------



## addictfreak (15 Jul 2012)

Well managed to average 30.7mph over 3.6 miles today and still only ended up 28th on the Gibbet in Northumberland.


----------



## gaz (16 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Yep - I go the same way until Stockwell, then usually straight over to Oval but can go via Vauxhall, if I so desire. May be an advantage to going out early! As you say - so many lights though.


Did you try it?
I hit green lights pretty much all the way, got PR on clapham north to stockwell but hit traffic at vauxhall which meant I was 1min slower than my best time :/


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2012)

Unlucky^

Nah - was running a few minutes late this morning and the traffic (plus other cyclists) seemed more heavy than usual? Would try tomorrow but I am signed-up for my first TT tomorrow night and should probably save my legs  so it may have to wait until Weds or Fri (I go in later on Thurs).


----------



## DRHysted (16 Jul 2012)

After signing up last week, I've decided that it is not good for my health. My legs are killing me from trying to beat people I've never meet.
The good news is no one else does the last hill to work (private road), so I'm KOM there.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jul 2012)

DRHysted said:


> After signing up last week, I've decided that it is not good for my health. My legs are killing me from trying to beat people I've never meet.
> The good news is no one else does the last hill to work (private road), so I'm KOM there.


Strava is  That is why we do it.


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2012)

DRHysted said:


> After signing up last week, I've decided that it is not good for my health. My legs are killing me from trying to beat people I've never meet.
> The good news is no one else does the last hill to work (private road), so I'm KOM there.


 
What segment is that then ?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> What segment is that then ?


 
http://app.strava.com/segments/1723465

Just guessing, mind


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2012)

Umm contemplates  taking bike on holiday to Bournemouth in a couple of weeks


----------



## huttster (16 Jul 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/13525551

Beat that!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Jul 2012)

I left work today with no bag, nicely refueled to tackle the first segment going home only to have the mother of all headwinds and rain! Still was out the saddle for most of it and felt loads better with my spd-sl's but still 40 seconds down on my pb. 

Ah well will sort out my 8 mile route to work tomorrow and as the missus is abandoning me for the evening will get a nice long ride out (possible segment hunting if not will pace round the local 10 mile tt route on strava) need more climbing miles though as only 3% today on rapha rising

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zizou (16 Jul 2012)

Day 2 of Rapha Rising. Was a nice evening so instead of hill repeats went out for a hilly ride instead, another 1002 metres added to the total.

Some of the elevation totals riders are posting so far are incredible, makes my rides seem like a series of speed bumps


----------



## DRHysted (17 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1723465
> 
> Just guessing, mind


I get the feeling I'm not going to remain KOM much longer now


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2012)

Anyone else noticed when they look at their KOM list, they get ones which are not theirs :S


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Anyone else noticed when they look at their KOM list, they get ones which are not theirs :S


I think its a record of all your KOM's you've ever had, you might have got the KOM on that segment 2 years ago but it has since been beating, if you go back to that ride it still shows a KOM in the details, even though that time may now be 30th


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jul 2012)

I have one where I am KOM but it doesn't show up on my KOM list. I am the same time as another chap, but I was notified I had got the KOM although his ride was earlier than mine.


----------



## Gixer Rob (17 Jul 2012)

logged my first strava ride today...forgot to set it last two times ive been out!!! 
managed to get a 7th on leader board on a segment i didnt know was there 
http://app.strava.com/rides/13638084#248955249
created my own short segment as well,,8th in that one...didnt realise strava would automaticaly find anyone else who had ridden that segment!! coolio!!!


----------



## MrJamie (17 Jul 2012)

huttster said:


> http://app.strava.com/rides/13525551
> 
> Beat that!


I like how the average speed is higher than the max speed


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Jul 2012)

First top 10 on my way home after a night shift.... with a poorly knee and not fully fit.
Just scraped into 10th.
http://app.strava.com/rides/13618381#248170083


----------



## 4F (17 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I like how the average speed is higher than the max speed


 
That segment is certainly a direct one and "as the crow flies"


----------



## MrJamie (17 Jul 2012)

Looking through some of the segments, it looks really competitive in and around London, by comparison theres hardly any people here, the very busiest segments have like 100 riders and most have about 10. 

People have also set really weird segments here, like 20-60km intricate routes that they have KOM at a relatively slow pace because noone else has ever ridden them and require someone to start from the correct start/finish place. Theres loads that overlap junctions at both ends, so unless youre specifically turning on and off roads at the same point youd never ride them without knowing theyre there, a short trim of the segment and there would probably be a lot more riders.

I think they could do more to encourage a bit of competition between riders, it seems if you dont have KOM and cant get it then its really hard to keep track and be competitive about those segments.


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Theres loads that overlap junctions at both ends, so unless youre specifically turning on and off roads at the same point youd never ride them without knowing theyre there,


There is one near me, down hill for 1.6km with a 16% gradient near the end, I freewheeled down it on Sunday at over 65kph.
But at the end of the segment it goes through a busy set of traffic lights with lots of cars turning right across the path of anything coming downhill, it is a completely crazy segment.


----------



## lejogger (17 Jul 2012)

I nabbed a KOM by 1 second at 2mins 1 second on the way home from work last week here: http://app.strava.com/rides/13196744#235360559
Imagine my surprise when last night not only did I receive kudos from the guy I knocked into second place, but he also left a nice comment about whether we could take the time down under 2 minutes!
If it had been the other way around I'd have been calling him all the names under the sun! What a thoroughly nice chap 

Next time I'm on the carbon I'll be leaving the rucksack in the office though!


----------



## MrJamie (17 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> There is one near me, down hill for 1.6km with a 16% gradient near the end, I freewheeled down it on Sunday at over 65kph.
> But at the end of the segment it goes through a busy set of traffic lights with lots of cars turning right across the path of anything coming downhill, it is a completely crazy segment.


A lot of the descent segments are stupid and encourage people to take risks. People have started a few speed trap segments here, where they put a 10metre segment on a hill and see who can go through the fastest like here http://goo.gl/maps/7t5f which looks a bit nuts for 50mph http://app.strava.com/segments/1139466 
and this very steep hill with poor and dirty surface, crap visability, parked cars and driveways http://goo.gl/maps/u1HV and people hitting 40mph at that point http://app.strava.com/segments/1598282


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> A lot of the descent segments are stupid and encourage people to take risks. People have started a few speed trap segments here, where they put a 10metre segment on a hill and see who can go through the fastest like here http://goo.gl/maps/7t5f which looks a bit nuts for 50mph http://app.strava.com/segments/1139466
> and this very steep hill with poor and dirty surface, crap visability, parked cars and driveways http://goo.gl/maps/u1HV and people hitting 40mph at that point http://app.strava.com/segments/1598282


Somebody has made a similar section down here, there's a blind 90deg left hander at the bottom and many folk have went straight on into the field by mistake; I went round and nearly hit a van cutting the corner up the hill  It shows daft speeds with folk averaging over 50mph; it does similar to me shows me averaging near 40mph, my max speed on that ride was 34.5mph.

What I find daft also are short segments in the middle of a climb uphill


----------



## lejogger (17 Jul 2012)

Well here's a not very silly segment... it's just a nice straight, flat road and I took KOM on the way home from work tonight... on my commuter bike... with rack bag and pannier... and the guy who was KOM is a Team Elite rider with 8 pages of KOMs! I really hope he won't miss this one... I don't want him coming to get it back!!
http://app.strava.com/segments/1736727
Post is irrelevant really apart from me being made up with myself!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> Well here's a not very silly segment... it's just a nice straight, flat road and I took KOM on the way home from work tonight... on my commuter bike... with rack bag and pannier... and the guy who was KOM is a Team Elite rider with 8 pages of KOMs! I really hope he won't miss this one... I don't want him coming to get it back!!
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1736727
> Post is irrelevant really apart from me being made up with myself!!


 
Have you checked his BPM when he got the KOM


----------



## MrJamie (17 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have you checked his BPM when he got the KOM


Could that be drafting someone while training with a team? The #2 and #4 guys got similar PBs on the same day.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Could that be drafting someone while training with a team? The #2 and #4 guys got similar PBs on the same day.


 
Yep could be. I lost one to a group of local club racers. No way I could get it back unaided.


----------



## colly (17 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> I nabbed a KOM by 1 second at 2mins 1 second on the way home from work last week here: http://app.strava.com/rides/13196744#235360559
> Imagine my surprise when last night not only did I receive kudos from the guy I knocked into second place, but he also left a nice comment about whether we could take the time down under 2 minutes!
> If it had been the other way around I'd have been calling him all the names under the sun! What a thoroughly nice chap
> 
> Next time I'm on the carbon I'll be leaving the rucksack in the office though!


 
He might just be talking you into a heart attack. Sneaky like.


----------



## gaz (17 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think its a record of all your KOM's you've ever had, you might have got the KOM on that segment 2 years ago but it has since been beating, if you go back to that ride it still shows a KOM in the details, even though that time may now be 30th


It's fixed now, and they weren't any segments I had ridden previously. They where in sweden :P


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Jul 2012)

Well. 2nd day on Strava and I'm a KOM (actually quite a small incline). It wasn't easy. The rain was lashing down and a taxi started to turn in the road ahead causing me a moments hesitation. I'm sure proper roadies will laugh with scorn at my piddly display of power and speed. I don't care. I've got a Strava KOM at the first attempt!


----------



## lejogger (19 Jul 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Well. 2nd day on Strava and I'm a KOM (actually quite a small incline). It wasn't easy. The rain was lashing down and a taxi started to turn in the road ahead causing me a moments hesitation. I'm sure proper roadies will laugh with scorn at my piddly display of power and speed. I don't care. I've got a Strava KOM at the first attempt!


You do realise that now you've posted this, every local CycleChat member is going to be out trying to outdo you?! 

I strongly disagree with the email that goes out every time a KOM time is beaten to inform the former leader that they have been bested. 
The last thing you want when you've just sneaked one is a pride battered roadie out for revenge the very next day!


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> You do realise that now you've posted this, every local CycleChat member is going to be out trying to outdo you?!
> 
> I strongly disagree with the email that goes out every time a KOM time is beaten to inform the former leader that they have been bested.
> The last thing you want when you've just sneaked one is a pride battered roadie out for revenge the very next day!


I don't mind if it goes. I've got my eye on a few others I think I could get temporarily hold!


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jul 2012)

Right lads lets get it.......


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right lads lets get it.......




I had a guy on a mtb who was on the pavement jump onto my back wheel yesterday, he was definitely trying his hardest to keep up, little did he know we were just getting to the segment I was ready to attack, would have loved to have seen his face as I shot off at nearly 30mph 

Saying that I was really hoping I'd dropped him or it would have been highly embarassing


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right lads lets get it.......


Ooops!


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> I had a guy on a mtb who was on the pavement jump onto my back wheel yesterday, he was definitely trying his hardest to keep up, little did he know we were just getting to the segment I was ready to attack, would have loved to have seen his face as I shot off at nearly 30mph
> 
> Saying that I was really hoping I'd dropped him or it would have been highly embarassing


 
Had a chap hop onto my wheel today and I thought he was going to engage in some SCR. Forgot about the section we were going through ( http://app.strava.com/rides/13839725#254836623 ) until it popped up just now - Look who I matched times with


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Had a chap hop onto my wheel today and I thought he was going to engage in some SCR. Forgot about the section we were going through ( http://app.strava.com/rides/13839725#254836623 ) until it popped up just now - Look who I matched times with


 
Oh dear you could incur the wrath of POTSY


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Had a chap hop onto my wheel today and I thought he was going to engage in some SCR. Forgot about the section we were going through ( http://app.strava.com/rides/13839725#254836623 ) until it popped up just now - Look who I matched times with


I was saving myself for the above mentioned segment, this was just a little leg loosener 


Hacienda71 said:


> Oh dear you could incur the wrath of POTSY


----------



## zizou (19 Jul 2012)

rapha rising 60% complete now

first day of hill repeats so far....they are soul destroying! would so much rather have a 1000 metre climb and just pace myself up, going up a smaller climb and then going back up it again and again is so much harder despite having the rest in between each uphill bit!


----------



## zizou (19 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> I strongly disagree with the email that goes out every time a KOM time is beaten to inform the former leader that they have been bested.
> The last thing you want when you've just sneaked one is a pride battered roadie out for revenge the very next day!


 
Couple of times i've had that email and then immediately got my kit on and the bike out to go and take it back, if someone smashes a KOM then no problem...but beating it by a couple of seconds is just a provocation


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2012)

Whats annoying is RWGPS it emails you when somebody is right behind you in 2nd place; you click on the link and find its a climb in the middle of nowhere and the so called 2nd place is about 10minutes behind. Or you get emails saying you have been bumped down to 6th place!


----------



## MrJamie (19 Jul 2012)

zizou said:


> Couple of times i've had that email and then immediately got my kit on and the bike out to go and take it back, if someone smashes a KOM then no problem...but beating it by a couple of seconds is just a provocation


Recently ive been going for some times on light trails round here (because i cant beat the roadies  ), ive had a couple of 3-5min segments ive tried and missed by 2-3 seconds, then eventually beaten by a couple of seconds and within a few days the original KOM has either taken them back or come very close. Im planning to go out tomorrow and try to take 2 of them back and itll be very close and I wont be suprised if they go out and hunt my few KOMs as revenge!

Its a bit harsh, but if you find someone slower than you, you can browse their KOMs and see how many you can take, which seems a bit mean


----------



## 4F (20 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Its a bit harsh, but if you find someone slower than you, you can browse their KOMs and see how many you can take, which seems a bit mean


 
Seems fair game to me


----------



## Gixer Rob (20 Jul 2012)

my first KOM!!! 
even taken a screen shot of it on my Iphone!!!! 

http://app.strava.com/rides/13914852#256922783


----------



## MrJamie (20 Jul 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> my first KOM!!!
> even taken a screen shot of it on my Iphone!!!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/13914852#256922783


 
Nice  Think im gonna go out in the rain while its quiet to try and take one of mine back


----------



## Gixer Rob (20 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Nice  Think im gonna go out in the rain while its quiet to try and take one of mine back



im hoping for bad weather so i can keep it for at least a day or so :-/

is it sad that im so pleased about it!!????? great way to start my 3 weeks holiday from work!!!!..:-)


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> im hoping for bad weather so i can keep it for at least a day or so :-/
> 
> is it sad that im so pleased about it!!????? great way to start my 3 weeks holiday from work!!!!..:-)


Not at all! It's a great feeling when you nab one, especially on a busy route that a lot of people have ridden. It's also extra satisfying when you look at the profile of the guy you've beaten and they're a proper hardcore rider!


----------



## Gixer Rob (20 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> Not at all! It's a great feeling when you nab one, especially on a busy route that a lot of people have ridden. It's also extra satisfying when you look at the profile of the guy you've beaten and they're a proper hardcore rider!


 
never noticed that!!!! :-). cheers!!
he aint gona like being pipped by a fat lad in lycra then!!

just noticed the segment i created has been ridden by the pro Daniel Lloyd!!!...DOH!!!!! never goin to get KOM on that then am I !!!! :-/


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Jul 2012)

My phone GPS is playing silly buggers so not recording sectors and sitting me 20 ft away from the road!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BSRU (20 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> My phone GPS is playing silly buggers so not recording sectors and sitting me 20 ft away from the road!
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


My Garmin 500 was a little wayward this afternoon.


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> My Garmin 500 was a little wayward this afternoon.


Unfortunately mine was fine. It recorded both my commutes precisely as slow as they actually were


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Jul 2012)

Mines also taking far too long to locate a GPS signal! It can take up to 10 minutes some times!!! Might have to invest in a Garmin and internet at home

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2012)

My GPS went on the Blink too, Garmin Connect shows me doing 26,000mph and 131.9 miles but Strava seems have corrected it to 33.9mph and 133miles, no KOMs though


----------



## lejogger (21 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> My GPS went on the Blink too, Garmin Connect shows me doing 26,000mph and 131.9 miles but Strava seems have corrected it to 33.9mph and 133miles, no KOMs though


As Strava gets more popular, the KOMs are going to become more and more rare. All it takes is a decent rider to hit a segment with a tailwind and unless you happen to get the same conditions you've got no chance. 90% of my riding is on my heavy CX bike, and while I did manage a KOM on it this week, for most of the ones around here I know I need favourable conditions and to be on carbon to challenge...

...take heed peoples. The easy times are fast disappearing. Grab those KOMs while you can


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> As Strava gets more popular, the KOMs are going to become more and more rare. All it takes is a decent rider to hit a segment with a tailwind and unless you happen to get the same conditions you've got no chance. *90% of my riding is on my heavy CX bike*, and while I did manage a KOM on it this week, for most of the ones around here I know I need favourable conditions and to be on carbon to challenge...
> 
> ...take heed peoples. The easy times are fast disappearing. Grab those KOMs while you can


 
Looks the the perfect excuse for an N+1 investment, right there


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Its a bit harsh, but if you find someone slower than you, you can browse their KOMs and see how many you can take, which seems a bit mean



I've lost a few recently to what I presume to be younger, faster, fitter roadies coming into the area from elsewhere on deliberate segment-bagging rides - it does look like they've been scoping my profile, which is a bit galling but as 4F says, fair game. And kind of flattering too. 

d.


----------



## JuanLobbe (22 Jul 2012)

Strava is so satisfying. I'm not troubling the KOM scorers, but my last ride had 8 PRs in it... great when you get home and upload it... maybe I'm actually getting fitter!!


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (22 Jul 2012)

Someone's gonna be pissed...I nicked their 68th spot this morning!

(yes, tongue in cheek....)


----------



## addictfreak (22 Jul 2012)

Well two KOM's nicked today! The bounders must know I'm off on holiday tomorrow so no chance of getting them back just yet. It could take a while as I will need to get a weeks worth of red wine and good food out of my system.


----------



## Eddie (22 Jul 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Someone's gonna be pissed...I nicked their 68th spot this morning!


 
I dunno, you've given them 69 instead, cough...


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2012)

JuanLobbe said:


> Strava is so satisfying. I'm not troubling the KOM scorers, but my last ride had 8 PRs in it... great when you get home and upload it... maybe I'm actually getting fitter!!


 
You did on one didn't you? Unfortunately you hadn't realised I was on a mission on my way home. Sorry.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2012)

Now-finally I have had a weekend rest on the bike apart from a family ride today. Wind from the South West tomorrow morn-perfect as that's the way i ride to work. Question is do I go for a couple of KoM's I have my eye on. It's a monday morning remember and I tried this a month or so ago. Killed me..


----------



## middleagecyclist (22 Jul 2012)

Flew up (relatively) a segment today. I past a roadie who was cruising along (I said Good Morning). Very glad I had a turn off shortly after the segment end. How embarrasing is it to be blown away on the recovery section by someone who does not have a very red face and is not breathing very hard?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jul 2012)

I created a short segment going up a hill on the industrial estate that I work on, I decided against making it private and am amazed at how many times it has been ridden in just a few days! There must be other Strava users on this Industrial estate 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1782310


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I created a short segment going up a hill on the industrial estate that I work on, I decided against making it private and am amazed at how many times it has been ridden in just a few days! There must be other Strava users on this Industrial estate
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1782310


 
0.1m = pointless section. See some of the discussion on here about very short segments.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jul 2012)

Oh I never claimed it was a good segment!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Jul 2012)

just did one i didnt know was there! nice little 6 mile round trip, last 2 miles had me climbing 567 ft average of 8.9 MPH, got cramps half way up as well! next time i will just go straight down, then swing around and come straight back up again!


----------



## JuanLobbe (23 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> You did on one didn't you? Unfortunately you hadn't realised I was on a mission on my way home. Sorry.


Not sure holding a KOM for a matter of minutes counts!! Ta tho.


----------



## Eddie (23 Jul 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Flew up (relatively) a segment today. I past a roadie who was cruising along (I said Good Morning). Very glad I had a turn off shortly after the segment end. How embarrasing is it to be blown away on the recovery section by someone who does not have a very red face and is not breathing very hard?


 
You're fairly local to me =), you need to head north for some proper hills though.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2012)

Someone has apparently just taken my KOM. Can't say I'm fussed, no one appears to be chasing down my 241km segment so when that finally goes I'll go out and take everything back. See I can be competitive.


----------



## gb155 (24 Jul 2012)

Am forced to be on my geared bike today, confident that I moved up a few places this am


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2012)

Can anyone explain what is going on here?
This is the segment.. And this is the KOM.. like 1/3rd of the distance of the segment :S


----------



## MrJamie (24 Jul 2012)

I went out today for a relaxing ride around local lakes, a couple of miles in and i found myself chasing a cyclist id spied in the distance and then ended up going after 3 trail segments, half of one was accross the edge of a grassy field.  I got one of them, the other two i missed by 1 second over around 4mins which was irritating and then I just checked my email and ive lost one of my other local KOMs since i got back 

Theres only 5-10 people competing on these trail segments so nothing like the competition on London roads, but on a few the KOM is switching back and forth a bit which is making it good fun


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Can anyone explain what is going on here?
> This is the segment.. And this is the KOM.. like 1/3rd of the distance of the segment :S


 
Most of them are driving...


----------



## MichaelO (24 Jul 2012)

I think at my level, beating my own PB on segments is about as much as I can hope for... Although on one segment I'd have KOM for the 55-64 age group! I'll just have to wait almost 20 years to collect it though


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2012)

Funny post-work ride this evening. Got into a minor bit of Cat 6 racing with a chap who was going the same way as me all the way from Elephant & Castle through to Crystal Palace. He kept pulling ahead thanks to, ahem, some fairly liberal interpretation of traffic signals, but I was faster slightly less slow than him between the lights (where traffic allowed), so I kept pegging him back.

By the time I reached the tollbooth at the bottom of Fountain Drive, he was about 100 metres or so ahead of me. But the pace he was going, I knew I would catch him before the top so I didn't push too hard, just took it steady and gradually reeled him in...

Just uploaded my data and it turns out I got a PR for that segment. Which is nice. 

Still a long way off troubling the hardcore roadies who own the top 10 places but I'm pleased with the personal improvement. Maybe I need that kind of incentive more often. 

d.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

I think someone local is having some fun with me! I have an heavy old tourer and someone keeps on matching me minute and second on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/1531948

Great fun!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Can anyone explain what is going on here?
> This is the segment.. And this is the KOM.. like 1/3rd of the distance of the segment :S


 
Gaz, I think it's related to the assclownery that is on this segment. Strava seems to think there's a cat 4 climb round there somewhere and the elevation data for that locale is screwy. I flagged the 'frazier St climb' a couple of weeks ago but notice it's still active.

Edit: I see there's no leaderboard, so perhaps my flagging worked - to a degree but not so much as for them to have fixed the incorrect elevation data.


----------



## JuanLobbe (25 Jul 2012)

Good ride again today. Annoying though - stopped briefly a couple of times in the middle of segments that I didn't know were there and so have rubbish results on them. Gah! Will be the wiser next time...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jul 2012)

Half died up a steep segment I'd not ridden before only to find out I was forth fastest!


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2012)

KOM on a three mile segment on the way home tonight, first time I have ridden it using Strava. Thought I would get top ten but chuffed to KOM


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> KOM on a three mile segment on the way home tonight, first time I have ridden it using Strava. Thought I would get top ten but chuffed to KOM


 
Great effort mate.

I took the short route home last night, down the A56. It's surprising how much faster cruising speed is on A roads. Had a bit of a TT with another guy. Turns out he uses Strava too - me and him now 2nd and 3rd respectively on a major segment, wasn't even particularly aware of it too.

Although he's just taken a KoM off me along the canal. I can't defend it at the moment because my Garmin has decided it doesn't want to recognise any segments along the canal lately.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jul 2012)

Do any of you use the "hide my home/work" feature? It cuts off the start/end of any rides that finish near your home/work so people cant tell where you live. It says "start or end of the ride will be hidden from *other* users", so i thought id try it and its lumped the start and end off my rides and hence removed all my times from two segments that are within 1km of leaving or arriving home. Wasnt ever going to get KOM unless theres a hurricane i can use for a tailwind but i was about 2nd or 3rd out of about 15 and working on it. 

On the plus side I took my KOM back on a hill in a park, 1st place of 3 riders!


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Do any of you use the "hide my home/work" feature? It cuts off the start/end of any rides that finish near your home/work so people cant tell where you live. It says "start or end of the ride will be hidden from *other* users", so i thought id try it and its lumped the start and end off my rides and hence removed all my times from two segments that are within 1km of leaving or arriving home. Wasnt ever going to get KOM unless theres a hurricane i can use for a tailwind but i was about 2nd or 3rd out of about 15 and working on it.
> 
> On the plus side I took my KOM back on a hill in a park, 1st place of 3 riders!


 
Yes I use it. I did wonder what it would do with segments close to home.

Simple answer - you need to move house.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2012)

Well, I learnt something new about my Garmin 705 today. For a while now it hasn't been picking up segments on a canal path I use quite a bit. When zooming in on the ride the path seems to jump to the nearest road. Well, lo and behold, there's a "snap to road" option the Garmin, which was turned on. I will turn it off next time I go off road to see if that was causing the issue.


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Do any of you use the "hide my home/work" feature? It cuts off the start/end of any rides that finish near your home/work so people cant tell where you live. It says "start or end of the ride will be hidden from *other* users", so i thought id try it and its lumped the start and end off my rides and hence removed all my times from two segments that are within 1km of leaving or arriving home. Wasnt ever going to get KOM unless theres a hurricane i can use for a tailwind but i was about 2nd or 3rd out of about 15 and working on it.
> 
> On the plus side I took my KOM back on a hill in a park, 1st place of 3 riders!


Yes, just don't set it to such a high distance.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Yes, just don't set it to such a high distance.


How do I change the distance, I cant see an option for it? I can only see the add button and remove button, perhaps a paid feature?

Right now its cutting the start/end 1km off any ride starting/ending at home, so if I want to hit a nearby segment ill have to ride around and clock up a buffer distance to get removed. Its a little annoying that it hides it from me and doesnt warn that it will remove any segments in the hidden zone, but otherwise a nice feature.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Half died up a steep segment I'd not ridden before only to find out I was forth fastest!
> 
> 
> Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


I didn't push hard but found I was 4th today on a segment I'd never ridden before either; I was on the 13kg SS I'm pretty sure on a light road bike I'd have got KOM.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jul 2012)

Right we need rules I've seen some segments on here that have 3 or 4 riders. 

How many riders does it take to pass the CyclechatBullshitSegmentTestTM ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

There just don't seem to be all that many Strava users in my town!


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

Managed my first KOM this morning on a short segment I cycle every day, it is in my normal warming up section.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1397651

This is the first day for months that there has been no headwind whilst going up the drag when riding my road bike since I discovered, with raceshape.com, where the actual finish is, last time I stopped pedalling with 100 metres still left of the segment .

The KOM was from my second time up the drag this morning, after 18km or so, even during the first ride through it I managed a very fast time. Realised I could shave a few more seconds off, due to being delayed slightly by a "road tax paying" car and having plenty of puff left at the end .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> last time I stopped pedalling with 100 metres still left of the segment .
> .


----------



## gaz (26 Jul 2012)

400bhp said:


> Right we need rules I've seen some segments on here that have 3 or 4 riders.
> 
> How many riders does it take to pass the CyclechatBullshitSegmentTestTM ?


600 riders 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1177839


----------



## lejogger (26 Jul 2012)

Two KOMs on Tuesday night!
Went out on the carbon because it was a local clubs 1/2 distance TT. First time in a competitive event and managed this: http://app.strava.com/rides/14363803#270294893
It was actually the best time on the night!
Then was feeling a bit pumped up on the way home and decided to try to better my KOM from the other day and absolutely obliterated it here: http://app.strava.com/rides/14363806#270295003

I lost two of my other KOMs within minutes of each other on Sunday though. The dreaded emails just kept on arriving. Easy come, easy go


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> I lost two of my other KOMs within minutes of each other on Sunday though. The dreaded emails just kept on arriving. Easy come, easy go


 
They are like painting the Forth Bridge for me. BTW great effort on the TT


----------



## gb155 (26 Jul 2012)

Lost a kom last night 

Regained it this morning (tho not yet uploaded) 

Let the arms race commence


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

Look at this cat 4 climb segment that appeared, pretty pointless being so short but average gradient of 26%, although it is basically flat .
http://app.strava.com/segments/1803621


----------



## gaz (26 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> Look at this cat 4 climb segment that appeared, pretty pointless being so short but average gradient of 26%, although it is basically flat .
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1803621


Strava automatically creates segments if they are cat 4 or above.
Someone got some dodgy GPS data on a ride and it created it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jul 2012)

got nae chance of any KOM round my way Fife hill climb champ is my good neighbour and pal plus one of the local bike shop owners/bijke racer lives on town  Anyway here is my link and training starts now!! I am way of the pace of some riders!http://app.strava.com/rides/14647029


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Strava automatically creates segments if they are cat 4 or above.
> Someone got some dodgy GPS data on a ride and it created it.


Any idea what criteria Strava use for cat 4 climbs, I have another three near me and one of them is definitely not a cat 4 plus a couple of climbs that should be.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> got nae chance of any KOM round my way Fife hill climb champ is my good neighbour and pal plus one of the local bike shop owners/bijke racer lives on town  Anyway here is my link and training starts now!! I am way of the pace of some riders!http://app.strava.com/rides/14647029


The KOM I am really interested in is held by a local club rider, from checking raceshape I think I need to do some training and take it a little more seriously


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

Would you believe I lost my KOM already to someone driving their car with their Garmin still turned on, the give away being the total ride was 291km completed in 4 hours


----------



## lejogger (26 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> Would you believe I lost my KOM already to someone driving their car with their Garmin still turned on, the give away being the total ride was 291km completed in 4 hours


Flag the ride. They take it down straight away until it's cropped.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> Flag the ride. They take it down straight away until it's cropped.


Flagged it and it's gone, fairly obvious it's a wrongun.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jul 2012)

KOM on my fast flat ride tonight the wrong way for me at least around Tatton Park, after failing to regain my KOM on the Wizard downhill this afternoon by 2 seconds.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jul 2012)

Good to see the previous KOM went through the segment 30 minutes later, it means we both had the same weather conditions, no wind at all, I imagine a tailwind up that drag could make big difference.


----------



## 4F (26 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There just don't seem to be all that many Strava users in my town!


Oh I don't know about that, plenty with a decent amount of riders on if you look. Head out towards Manningtree or Woodbridge for a bit of competition rather than just escaping from Chantry.....


----------



## Mike! (26 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> Oh I don't know about that, plenty with a decent amount of riders on if you look. Head out towards Manningtree or Woodbridge for a bit of competition rather than just escaping from Chantry.....


 
haha, i noticed that one 

Got my first KOM this morning here, beating my best time by 20seconds. The benefit of the best bike in nice weather rather than the commuter with rack, panniers, guards etc. I quite expect the 2nd place man to blow it away shortly though, he has a lot of them around these parts!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Jul 2012)

Lost one of my koms by over 2 1/2 minutes! Poo. Will have to build up and attack it in a week or so again

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrJamie (26 Jul 2012)

Im finding this more and more addictive, I spent a while hunting local KOMs that would be easier for me to beat particularly trail ones, theres three where im 1 second off the leader and a few that have changed hands a few times between us. I do get the impression i might be trying a bit harder than some of the other people im competing with though 


Andrew_Culture said:


> There just don't seem to be all that many Strava users in my town!


The Android app and i think the website explore tab show you the most cycled segments in visable area so you can zoom out a little and find the most competitive ones there, if you werent already aware


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2012)

I don't think I'll be getting many KOM's for a while on the 13kg SS but its fun and I don't have to worry about security too much. I got one tonight but it was on a new 11.6 mile loop I created last night and only one other rider has ridden it, which is a surprise its a beautiful loop maybe the A1(M) flyover puts people off but that the only time you encounter traffic


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> Oh I don't know about that, plenty with a decent amount of riders on if you look. Head out towards Manningtree or Woodbridge for a bit of competition rather than just escaping from Chantry.....



Nooop chance of getting that kom back on my flabby wheeled old bike! I venture Woodbridge way sometimes, I'll try harder 


Sent from the remains of my brain using my meaty fingers on a silly virtual keyboard.


----------



## gb155 (27 Jul 2012)

Got my kom yesterday  

Had a go at Brinksway today but after yesterday's 44 miles and nigh on 2500ft climbing I just didn't have the legs


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Jul 2012)

Ive just signned up to Strava, I found out the on one route im 140th out of 150, ha ha how lame, I have to go back now and "Try"
And so the silly Strava racing begins................


----------



## DRHysted (27 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> And so the silly Strava racing begins................


 
And doesn't stop. I've just lost one of my KOM's, so the sprint to work tomorrow morning will either see me beat it, or laying in a ditch.

The question posed to me last week was "is this going to get you fit or dead?". I have yet to answer!


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Ive just signned up to Strava, I found out the on one route im 140th out of 150, ha ha how lame, I have to go back now and "Try"
> And so the silly Strava racing begins................


Welcome to the silliness


----------



## SoloCyclist (27 Jul 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Do any of you use the "hide my home/work" feature? It cuts off the start/end of any rides that finish near your home/work so people cant tell where you live. It says "start or end of the ride will be hidden from *other* users", so i thought id try it and its lumped the start and end off my rides and hence removed all my times from two segments that are within 1km of leaving or arriving home. Wasnt ever going to get KOM unless theres a hurricane i can use for a tailwind but i was about 2nd or 3rd out of about 15 and working on it.
> 
> On the plus side I took my KOM back on a hill in a park, 1st place of 3 riders!


 
Hi there, I had the exact same problem. All you have to do is cycle the 1 mile or Km and turn towards your segment. You have to get 1mile away from your home for the ride to start but you can then cycle right past your house if you want. Same in reverse for coming home. You will need to cycle one mile past your house and then turn home.

It actually works well for warming up and cooling down and if it's your commute 5 days a week it's an additional 20miles. HTH.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (27 Jul 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/14908023#279218935

Check out this decent I did today, I'm 4th on my first go and a max speed of 44.8mph


----------



## redcard (27 Jul 2012)

Some ridiculous KOMs up my way today due to a 20mph+ tailwind towards Glasgow.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (27 Jul 2012)

I lost a kom today but 25-30 mph up a steep hill (400 ft in a mile or so?) looks a bit suspect especially after climbing 300 ft to get to the bottom of the segment!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2012)

Missed a KOM on this segment, I don't think I'll be trying to beat it, it crosses a major rbt. What I find funny however, is the elevation stats 8.5%  Its a gentle climb over a railway.


----------



## DRHysted (28 Jul 2012)

ha ha, got my KOM back, knocked 37 seconds off him, he'll be getting a nice email when he wakes!!

Just don't ask what state I was in when I got to work, at least I get 12 hours to recover.


----------



## mattobrien (28 Jul 2012)

Have been trading KoM's on this segment for a little while http://app.strava.com/segments/1438862

Currently I rule, but for how long I don't know. It's at the start of one of my loops so not usually properly warmed up, but I do have a competitive streak...

I tend to try to go for a faster average speed over a whole ride rather than taking it easy and only powering it through the segments. Not always conducive to getting KoM's, but it keeps me happy.


----------



## DRHysted (28 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> I tend to try to go for a faster average speed over a whole ride rather than taking it easy and only powering it through the segments. Not always conducive to getting KoM's, but it keeps me happy.


 
Yeah I noticed that on my route they seem good for different segments on different days, whereas I go for the best total time. So I created a segment that covers most of my route (starts/finishes at a tricky junction to cross, and then starts/finishes at the last roundabout before I enter/exit the private roads). These routes are my KOMs (I've not been beaten on the going home segment yet, and this morning I took back the going to work), and I will fight for them (I just hope that the head of maintenence never joins strava, he spends more on wheels than I do cars, velodrome racing, MTB, road, he did a charity 80 mile ride on his fixed gear bike so it would be more of a challenge!!).


----------



## HLaB (28 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Have been trading KoM's on this segment for a little while http://app.strava.com/segments/1438862
> 
> Currently I rule, but for how long I don't know. It's at the start of one of my loops so not usually properly warmed up, but I do have a competitive streak...
> 
> I tend to try to go for a faster average speed over a whole ride rather than taking it easy and only powering it through the segments. Not always conducive to getting KoM's, but it keeps me happy.


btw Simon Flemming is now 10 secs faster 
I prefer similar, the overall quality of the ride is more important to me than an individual KOM although sometimes I've seen me doing both


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Have been trading KoM's on this segment for a little while http://app.strava.com/segments/1438862
> 
> Currently I rule, but for how long I don't know. It's at the start of one of my loops so not usually properly warmed up, but I do have a competitive streak...
> 
> .


Matt enjoy it while you can, I will be over that way for that segment next week.... x


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> Matt enjoy it while you can, I will be over that way for that segment next week.... x



I go along that road quite often, either my phone gps is so inaccurate that Strava doesn't register that I've ridden that segment or I'm really slow....

Yeah, must be the gps thing...


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded seat, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------



## mattobrien (28 Jul 2012)

I could see how a bit of team work would be highly beneficial to getting KoM's. Getting a tow for half a segment would be joyful. Sadly the vast majority or my riding is done solo.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> I could see how a bit of team work would be highly beneficial to getting KoM's. Getting a tow for half a segment would be joyful. Sadly the vast majority or my riding is done solo.


The KOM I am interested in is held by a serious local club rider who was racing two of his club mates through the segment. I am quicker than the two club mates but 25 seconds behind the KOM.


----------



## SoloCyclist (28 Jul 2012)

After snacking and watching the Olympics for 5hrs today I had a sudden fit of guilt. Grabbed my gear went an impromptu ride, got caught in a downpour 3mls in and scored *four* new decent KOM's. One was a dead heat but it still gave me a KOM crown. :-)


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2012)

I like your style Mat, a sort of draft followed by a Cav sprint. We will have to get out on a sun morn and go segment hunting. We could see if we could get a Suffolk CC peloton with Scilly, Andrew and MikeE


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> I like your style Mat, a sort of draft followed by a Cav sprint. We will have to get out on a sun morn and go segment hunting. We could see if we could get a Suffolk CC peloton with Scilly, Andrew and MikeE



Smart!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded seat, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jul 2012)

Seems like some very serious Swindon riders have signed up for Strava over the past few days, at least I have held one KOM even if it will only be for a short time.


----------



## mattobrien (28 Jul 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Count me in.


----------



## davester65 (28 Jul 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1158302

Check out the top 9 average speeds on this segment, that's fast....or there's some electronic jiggery pokery going on 
It's pan flat btw, so they're not fast descents.
Think i'd need one of Valentino Rossi's bikes to beat that!


----------



## MrJamie (28 Jul 2012)

davester65 said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1158302
> 
> Check out the top 9 average speeds on this segment, that's fast....or there's some electronic jiggery pokery going on
> It's pan flat btw, so they're not fast descents.
> Think i'd need one of Valentino Rossi's bikes to beat that!


It looks like the top guys cycled just a single lap at 27.5mph and got it matched to the segment, which then works out the speed from the distance of two laps divided by the time they took to do just one doubling it to about 55mph.

Stravas pretty dodgy with segment matching, you can shortcut pretty big chunks and so long as the start/end and enough of your middle points are on course its happy to believe it. On that segment you link you could probably skip humbleton via the crossroads to the west and itd still count, but someone could/should flag your effort.


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jul 2012)

This morning I had a go at the segment at my local reservoir, Alton Water. I cycled the 6.5 miles there as a warm up and then had an attack lap.

A lap is 7.5 miles and for a long time I have held the goal of a sub 30 minute lap.

Today I made it round in 29:21! Sadly for me the KoM is 21:19. Guess I should have attacked some of the corners a little more. It has been a couple of months since I have been out on my MTB.

So I didn't get the KoM but I did get my sub 30 minute lap and bragging rights over all my friends wh are yet to post a sub 30 minute time.

Oh and I then did another lap and cycled home. 28 miles all in.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> This morning I had a go at the segment at my local reservoir, Alton Water. I cycled the 6.5 miles there as a warm up and then had an attack lap.
> 
> A lap is 7.5 miles and for a long time I have held the goal of a sub 30 minute lap.
> 
> ...



My personal best on that is 31 minutes, I appear to have lost my nerve on my MTB since getting more into road cycling! I'm off to see to see how much faster you were than mean the Alton Water segments now 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded seat, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jul 2012)

Good luck Andrew. I hope you go very slowly and come no where near beating me. I really do want some glory for more than 2 hours :-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

No fear of that happening on my bso! There are still a couple of hills at Alton Water that I have to walk up! I just looked on Strava for my 31 minute lap but it must pre-date when I started using Strava, which means it doesn't exist!


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded seat, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------



## colly (29 Jul 2012)

I have, this very morning, topped the leader board on a segment and claimed KoM. 










The fact that I created the segment after my ride today and so far I am the only one on it is completely irrelevant. Leave me be to bask in the glory before reality hits home.


----------



## davester65 (29 Jul 2012)

I claimed a first this morning too, not a segment first, but rode at a speed of over 30mph  (even it it was downhill...lol)
Thinks i might create a segment to make myself look way faster than i am


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jul 2012)

Ha ha, I just managed third on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/1455668

On the way home from Sainsbury's on my hybrid.

Na na to the big boys on their carbon bikes who are only just ahead of me


----------



## SoloCyclist (29 Jul 2012)

Just the one KOM today and it was myself I beat. It's a road on my commute and I got a 29.9mph average with my backpack on and was wanting 30mph. I don't normally go down it when out at the weekend as there are quieter roads I prefer, but I felt good today after my ride and decided to go for a 30mph average on my good bike carrying no weight. I got 34.7mph average for a 4 mile segment so well chuffed. A climb segment I created comes after it and I was pants :-) nothing left.

Good as that was I was far more pleased with a 2/121 I got earlier which was my main objective for the day.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Good luck Andrew. I hope you go very slowly and come no where near beating me. I really do want some glory for more than 2 hours :-)



Sadly I had no time for a warm up lap but I am very pleased to have smashed into number 5 on the leader board for Alton Water!

http://app.strava.com/rides/15262035

Despite the rain and wind there were an awful lot of folk out on hire bikes today, not that I'm claiming that as an excuse of course 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a recumbent.... settee.


----------



## mattobrien (29 Jul 2012)

Andrew, you'll have to get out of bed for a quieter lap. I only had dog walkers, with their dogs off heir leads to contend with. Thinking about it, I am fairly one of them cost me the three seconded needed or the KoM.


----------



## 4F (29 Jul 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Ha ha, I just managed third on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/1455668
> 
> On the way home from Sainsbury's on my hybrid.
> 
> Na na to the big boys on their carbon bikes who are only just ahead of me


Cheeky bugger, whenever I do that segment it is morning rush hour and I get held up by a chuffing car and you and go and beat my time on a shopping trip ......


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jul 2012)

Sunday morning is usually my riding time do I might have to give it another shot. I'd also like to see if a warmup lap would help, that seems like a very good idea.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2012)

oh god. I wish you could see who created a segment, just so we could see which fool made this http://app.strava.com/segments/1013914


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> oh god. I wish you could see who created a segment, just so we could see which fool made this http://app.strava.com/segments/1013914


207.3 mi/h! My that is fast.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (30 Jul 2012)

they are also subteranean too! 35 ft underground!!


----------



## lejogger (30 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> I like your style Mat, a sort of draft followed by a Cav sprint. We will have to get out on a sun morn and go segment hunting. We could see if we could get a Suffolk CC peloton with Scilly, Andrew and MikeE


My best pal and I decided we'd go for this segment as a chain gang last tue on the way back from the tuesday night TT: http://app.strava.com/segments/1736727
He didn't have his Garmin on him, so it was always going to be just my time, and in any case, I went so hard for it he could't get past me to take up the pace at the front!
It was a blistering effort by my standards though! Don't let the profile fool you, it's almost completely flat, for the majority, not the descent that it looks.


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> they are also subteranean too! 35 ft underground!!


35ft under sea level. It would be a bit silly to base elevation on how high or low you are above ground, as most of the time you will be at 0.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jul 2012)

I got a KOM tonight, but bailed mid way through two other segments because of the quantity of midges and being unable to see the road due to the low sun.  Still good interval training though.


----------



## lejogger (31 Jul 2012)

A fellow club member has decided that he is going to go after all of my KOMs. A lot of these are not my best riding, but obviously good enough to sit at the top of the tree for a while.
I've lost 3 in 3 days...
The sad thing is, I don't have the motivation to go out and specifically ride a certain route just to get them back... but at the same time I know I'm the faster rider, I took nearly a minute out of him on a 5 mile TT last week.

What's a guy to do? Reduce myself to his level, get dragged into the scrap and spend my evenings pedalling around the Wirral attempting to claw back some dignity? Or let the young lad have his fun and just scalp him in tomorrow's TT?

...or both?!


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2012)

A little annoyed with Strava, uploaded this mornings ride and the moving time "guestimated" by Strava is about three minutes longer than from the Garmin site and two miuntes longer than the total ride time, not the first time this has happened .
I also removed a ride that gave me KOM on a 7.5km segment although I was KOM by over a minute I realised, with the help of raceshape, that Strava had included the minute I had stopped for traffic lights, so I should have been over two minutes faster.


----------



## Edwards80 (31 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> Strava had included the minute I had stopped for traffic lights, so I should have been over two minutes faster.


 
Why would it not include that? Segments through lights involve a bit of luck but if it didn't count time stopped, what's to stop someone sprinting in stop/starts through a segment, recovering in between efforts.

Compare it to a TT, if you get a bit of bad luck at a roundabout with traffic, you don't take any time off for it.


----------



## lejogger (31 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> A little annoyed with Strava, uploaded this mornings ride and the moving time "guestimated" by Strava is about three minutes longer than from the Garmin site and two miuntes longer than the total ride time, not the first time this has happened .
> I also removed a ride that gave me KOM on a 7.5km segment although I was KOM by over a minute I realised, with the help of raceshape, that Strava had included the minute I had stopped for traffic lights, so I should have been over two minutes faster.


The pitch where I play football is midway through a segment. I ride up there, stop the timer, play for 90 minutes and then set the timer again and complete the segment... my average speed through it last night was 0.4mph 

It would be silly if the time recorded was just my cycling time and not the real time elapsed.


----------



## ohnovino (31 Jul 2012)

I'm still new to all this: is there an easy way to view all segments that pass through a particular area? The explore function seems to be very picky about how/where it's zoomed in, and it's a bit random about which segments it shows and which it ignores.


----------



## lejogger (31 Jul 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I'm still new to all this: is there an easy way to view all segments that pass through a particular area? The explore function seems to be very picky about how/where it's zoomed in, and it's a bit random about which segments it shows and which it ignores.


It is very much dependant on the zoom area you select. Sometimes you don't realise one is there until you register a time on it when passing through.


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Why would it not include that? Segments through lights involve a bit of luck but if it didn't count time stopped, what's to stop someone sprinting in stop/starts through a segment, recovering in between efforts.
> 
> Compare it to a TT, if you get a bit of bad luck at a roundabout with traffic, you don't take any time off for it.


It is worse than that the current KOM did not even cycle whole course, they took a slightly different route which means they cycled 6.5km and not 7km. Seems Strava cannot recognise if someone is actually following the whole segment.


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2012)

lejogger said:


> The pitch where I play football is midway through a segment. I ride up there, stop the timer, play for 90 minutes and then set the timer again and complete the segment... my average speed through it last night was 0.4mph
> 
> It would be silly if the time recorded was just my cycling time and not the real time elapsed.


I realise it is done for a good reason but it does not make it any less annoying.


----------



## lejogger (31 Jul 2012)

BSRU said:


> It is worse than that the current KOM did not even cycle whole course, they took a slightly different route which means they cycled 6.5km and not 7km. Seems Strava cannot recognise if someone is actually following the whole segment.


I'd flag the ride in that case - if it's not true to the segment. Or alternatively go out and post a fast time on the shorter route!


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2012)

Got my first 3 achievements on Sunday. 3 top 10's, chuffed to bits with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> what's to stop someone sprinting in stop/starts through a segment, recovering in between efforts.
> 
> Compare it to a TT, if you get a bit of bad luck at a roundabout with traffic, you don't take any time off for it.



Nor in a TT would you try that stop-start strategy - it just wouldn't work, you'd lose too much time stopping and starting. It wouldn't work on a Strava segment either for the same reason.

d.


----------



## Edwards80 (31 Jul 2012)

smutchin said:


> Nor in a TT would you try that stop-start strategy - it just wouldn't work, you'd lose too much time stopping and starting. It wouldn't work on a Strava segment either for the same reason.
> 
> d.


 
Obviously it wouldn't work in a TT - I was thinking more along the lines of climbing half way up a hill, stopping for a rest/having some cake/a nap/1000 caffeine tablets - then carrying on. As long as you stop suddenly and get back up to speed quickly (we're assuming it doesn't count time stopped), you could get an advantage depending on the segment.

Of course, its all academic - it doesn't allow it nor would anyone be sad enough to try if it was allowed


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> As long as you stop suddenly and get back up to speed quickly (we're assuming it doesn't count time stopped), you could get an advantage depending on the segment.



I think you're underestimating the effect stopping and starting has on your time (I say this from the point of view of a London commuter).



> Of course, its all academic - it doesn't allow it nor would anyone be sad enough to try if it was allowed



Not allowed in a TT, obviously, but it would be an interesting experiment to try it on Strava - I'm fairly confident you'd find there's no advantage to it...

d.


----------



## Edwards80 (31 Jul 2012)

smutchin said:


> Not allowed in a TT, obviously, but it would be an interesting experiment to try it on Strava - I'm fairly confident you'd find there's no advantage to it...
> 
> d.


 
You can't just drop that statement and leave it there. I'll end up doing something daft like trying it 

If you see someone commuting through Manchester tonight accelerating like a man possessed then pitching himself over the bars, you'll know who it is.


----------



## MichaelO (31 Jul 2012)

I got my first ever top 10 - 5th/127  Just 9 seconds to find to get my first ever KOM!


----------



## gaz (1 Aug 2012)

Some pretty bad wind in London tonight, ended up towing a guy for two miles into a head wind, not once did he let me shelter or say thanks for the tow :/ Got a PR on that segment as well!


----------



## thefollen (2 Aug 2012)

First Strava ride (others on my account are exported Endomondos)!

http://www.strava.com/runs/2-aug-20...T1yaWRlX3NoYXJlOzI9ZmFjZWJvb2s7ND04NzUyNDE%3D

This could become addictive. Cog-blocked by a bus for the big Embankment flier unfortunately, but there's always tomorrow! Appreciate also the importance of safe cycling, my sense had to override instincts on a couple of occasions


----------



## Col5632 (2 Aug 2012)

I've signed up for it and i can see me getting addicted to trying to beat mine and others times


----------



## mattobrien (2 Aug 2012)

I thought that I had clocked a good time on a segment today, only to find that some git had flagged it as hazardous and that Strava doesn't show leader boards for hazardous segments


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Aug 2012)

mattobrien said:


> I thought that I had clocked a good time on a segment today, only to find that some git had flagged it as hazardous and that Strava doesn't show leader boards for hazardous segments


 
Out of interest which one was that? I headed out and got a few personal bests around Lattice Barn end of town last night but the results show that my legs weren't pumping as hard as I thought they were!


----------



## mattobrien (2 Aug 2012)

It was the Colchester Road Sprint, starting at the Westerfield Road roundabout and going on to just before the Rushmere Road roundabout.

I guess roundabouts are too much for people to use their judgement as to whether or not it is safe to proceed on. Darwin and all that.

I'll tell you what was a hazardous segment today. It was the Tide Mill Way Climb in Woodbridge. I am currently joint KoM and half fancied a crack at getting there on my own. It's a fast and short segment (current KoM is 32.6mph), so a bit of a power blast is required. I had managed to ensure that there was no traffic in front that would hold me up and was winding up for the required effort, only to be greeted by two elderly folk deciding that it was safe to cross the road in front of me completely buggering up my attempt. To say I was unhappy was an understatement. Segment aborted, unhappy rider.

I do find it slightly ironic that on that segment other than suicidal pensioners, the main obstacle to a good time is getting held up behind a car.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Aug 2012)

Oh I totally know what you mean, I came so close to winning back the three island dash KOM but got held up by pesky cars 

I'm still doing all this on a mid-70s touring bike with fat tyres, I'm itching to try some of these segments on a racing bike!

__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a Victorian Terrace house, red brick, 1882 build.


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Aug 2012)

Got a KOM back on the way home tonight  Tailgated by a bus despite me being at the speed limit. Might have spurred me on a little


----------



## 400bhp (2 Aug 2012)

Get yourself on Stravaviewer-would be interested to see how many segments you have done.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Aug 2012)

I got a KOM today where I was joint KOM before. It never showed on my list of KOM's so I had to improve it.... by...........13 seconds


----------



## Edwards80 (2 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Get yourself on Stravaviewer-would be interested to see how many segments you have done.


 
Just contacted the guy. Looks like an interesting site. I expect I have done the ones on my commute MANY times


----------



## jefmcg (2 Aug 2012)

I noticed something last night: Strava has QOM! So I've changed my gender from "not saying" to "female" and due to the fact that so few women use Strava, I may be able to move from several hundred down the rankings to a few Queens!

Wooooo!

(yes, I am a woman!)


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (3 Aug 2012)

Tried it for the first time today - there is a 1km section of road that 35 strava users have rode on. On my first attempt im 2nd in the leaderbord. 

Averaged 27mph apparantly.

Quick question...I did go as fast as I could, I found me legs held up fine what didn't was my ability to breath. Is that a common problem to have your legs outpace your lungs?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Aug 2012)

That happens to me with MTB, on the road the legs are always the weak point.


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from my bowels


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

Mushroomgodmat said:


> Tried it for the first time today - there is a 1km section of road that 35 strava users have rode on. On my first attempt im 2nd in the leaderbord.
> 
> Averaged 27mph apparantly.
> 
> Quick question...I did go as fast as I could, I found me legs held up fine what didn't was my ability to breath.* Is that a common problem to have your legs outpace your lungs?*


 
If you ride beyond your sustainable limit, yes.

It is called going anaerobic and can only be sustained for short periods. You were riding beyond your aerobic limit, hence going into oxygen debt, if you continue then your legs would say no very quickly. Either than or you were holding your breath, essentially the same thing will happen, except your legs will give out even faster.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (3 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> If you ride beyond your sustainable limit, yes.
> 
> It is called going anaerobic and can only be sustained for short periods. You were riding beyond your aerobic limit, hence going into oxygen debt, if you continue then your legs would say no very quickly. Either than or you were holding your breath, essentially the same thing will happen, except your legs will give out even faster.



I would estimate that I could have kept going at pace for another 0.5km, then I would have had too stop. As it was I was able to slow to my normal speed and recover. I was totally fine after 5 mins.

But on every ride iv done (outside of my commute - which is easy now) my ability to breath is always a struggle over leg power. I'll look up anaerobic limit and see what I can do to improve it (or any advice would be apresiated )


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Aug 2012)

Have you got a heart rate monitor? Good for knowing if you are pushing too hard. When I have my HRM on I will back off on a longer segment to a bit off my max hr It let's me keep the power going far longer with not much of a drop in speed and recover quicker.


----------



## gaz (3 Aug 2012)

4 seconds and 6 seconds off a top 10 finish on two segments this morning. Both of those put me into a 30th place :/


----------



## MrJamie (3 Aug 2012)

Strava must be getting more popular round here. I had 10 KOMs barely a week ago, a couple with 30ish people on, now im down to 5 and a couple more I had my eye on have improved beyond my ability.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Aug 2012)

Cracked into the top 10 of a few segments today, which made me very happy 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... Ippo Rock City


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Aug 2012)

I just lost a KOM by a second  but equaled another KOM  on my ride today. I will have to get the one back I lost. Sure I can push myself a bit harder on it.


----------



## SoloCyclist (5 Aug 2012)

I equalled my best time on a segment even although I got stopped at two sets of traffic lights. This still leaves me one second behind the KOM over 1.4 miles. Arrrrgh!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Aug 2012)

I know I could have got a higher rank on some of my segments today if there was less traffic. I'm seriously considering some late night bike rides...


----------



## Nebulous (5 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I know I could have got a higher rank on some of my segments today if there was less traffic. I'm seriously considering some late night bike rides...


 
I've got a kom which runs through some roundabouts on an industrial estate. I got it at 4.42 am!


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I know I could have got a higher rank on some of my segments today if there was less traffic. I'm seriously considering some late night bike rides...


I'm 9th on this section using a heavy SS, I couldn't go much faster on a decent bike, it a straight riverside path (no barrier) full of peds. The KOM must have been a pushy b'stard or on a night cycle, I wouldn't fancy it at night


----------



## 400bhp (5 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm 9th on this section using a heavy SS, I couldn't go much faster on a decent bike, it a straight riverside path (no barrier) full of peds. The KOM must have been a pushy b'stard or on a night cycle, I wouldn't fancy it at night


 
Early morning is my bet - before 8am.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Early morning is my bet - before 8am.


Could be, before 6am; I think it gets light at 5:30 but I'm never up at that time


----------



## Nebulous (6 Aug 2012)

I had never noticed that you don't get times for other people's rides! I'm often out before work, leaving home before 6.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'm 9th on this section using a heavy SS, I couldn't go much faster on a decent bike, it a straight riverside path (no barrier) full of peds. The KOM must have been a pushy b'stard or on a night cycle, I wouldn't fancy it at night



I know the feeling, I've had a few KOMs and I don't (yet) have a road bike 


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... Ippo Rock City


----------



## ohnovino (6 Aug 2012)

Nebulous said:


> I had never noticed that you don't get times for other people's rides!


 
Go here, enter a segment URL and click Full Details and you can see what time everyone else did there rides.


----------



## SoloCyclist (6 Aug 2012)

I got a new KOM without turning a pedal. Just noticed someone has set a new segment on my route home from work and I'm No.1. :-)


----------



## thefollen (6 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> 4 seconds and 6 seconds off a top 10 finish on two segments this morning. Both of those put me into a 30th place :/


 
With so many cyclists, achieving a KOM in London is quite something!

Was recently ousted from an all-time 10th place in the Chelsea Bridge stretch in my debut Strava last week; however I'm coming up well short in the Chelsea Bridge-Vauxhall Bridge (light dependent) and Millbank Sprints.

Are you Gaz Williams? If so I beat you on the Balham Hill stretch today :P Although, it's only a mile into my ride and an unfortunate run of lights/busses can often break momentum. Although I top the table for today (so far), I still languish in 53rd overall!


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2012)

thefollen said:


> With so many cyclists, achieving a KOM in London is quite something!
> 
> Was recently ousted from an all-time 10th place in the Chelsea Bridge stretch in my debut Strava last week; however I'm coming up well short in the Chelsea Bridge-Vauxhall Bridge (light dependent) and Millbank Sprints.
> 
> Are you Gaz Williams? If so I beat you on the Balham Hill stretch today :P Although, it's only a mile into my ride and an unfortunate run of lights/busses can often break momentum. Although I top the table for today (so far), I still languish in 53rd overall!


Yes, I always slow down before the finish of that segment, so not a good one for me. I should probably try it properly on the carbon bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

I think I've found out why I've been missing out on logging so many segments, look at this screengrab following a ride that was tracked with my Samsung Galaxy S






I was in fact on the B1113!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I think I've found out why I've been missing out on logging so many segments, look at this screengrab following a ride that was tracked with my Samsung Galaxy S
> 
> 
> I was in fact on the B1113!


 

I got a Garmin for that very reason. My HTC Desire had a really annoying habit of putting me about 10 ft of track every few rides. Damned annoying when you were going balls out for a few segments, you upload only to find you haven't registered any of the segments you have ridden through.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

Yup! I've had a Holux GPS for longer than I've been using Strava (by about 18 months) but it's a bind to have to export and import! I want it all! Now! *runs off making noise like gas escaping*


----------



## MrJamie (6 Aug 2012)

Apologies in advance if this is really obvious or otherwise more easily accessible, but i noticed if you go to your created segments, you can edit the url with someone elses athlete number and see all the segments theyve created. Probably not overly helpful where its busy with hundreds of riders, but the same names pop up a lot around here so its cool to see which segments theyve made


----------



## doctornige (6 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Out in the countryside South of Manchester and up into the Peaks you are quite often up against pros from various teams including the Rapha guys and even some of the GB team. They kick butt on some sections particularly long steep climbs despite their rides being 100 miles plus. Makes you realise you aren't even vaguley fast as they won't even be trying. It is good fun though.



And Fred Salmon. The crazy man just posted KOM for the Brickworks.

I knew that GB are training here, but didn't realise that Rapha were at it too.

N.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> And Fred Salmon. The crazy man just posted KOM for the Brickworks.
> 
> I knew that GB are training here, but didn't realise that Rapha were at it too.
> 
> N.


 
He seems to be segment hunting. The rides he logs are just the climbs, albeit pretty quick ones.

Have a look at this ride

http://app.strava.com/rides/13194971

Faster than Mark Lovatt who won the National Hill Climb over The Cat a few years ago.

There are three Rapha riders riding out of Middlewich, Kristian House, Mike Cummings and Chris Jennings, who all log on Strava. I rode over Alderley to Macclesfield with Mike Cummings a couple of months ago. Really down to earth guy, totally un-snobby despite riding at elite level. He had a moan about some of the GB riders refusing to acknowledge other cyclists despite having raced against them for years. His dad used to run a bike shop in Macclesfield which shut earlier in the year.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> I noticed something last night: Strava has QOM! So I've changed my gender from "not saying" to "female" and due to the fact that so few women use Strava, I may be able to move from several hundred down the rankings to a few Queens!
> 
> Wooooo!
> 
> (yes, I am a woman!)


 
OK, it turns out QOM is not that big a thing. I got an email telling me I'd lost a QOM, clicked the link and wondered if I'd even been there. It turns out it was during my long slow pootle to Brighton on my folder with a working derailleur.

Then I looked at the times ...





weeeeeee! so fast.

Even better is this one, cruising behind a supermarket in Melbourne,


----------



## MrJamie (6 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> weeeeeee! so fast.


 Shhhhh  Youll have all the Strava nerds hunting down your segments!

Quite a few of the KOMs around here are like 10mph on the flat, helps massage my cycling ego


----------



## Nebulous (7 Aug 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Go here, enter a segment URL and click Full Details and you can see what time everyone else did there rides.


 
Thanks very much - saved for future reference!


----------



## doctornige (7 Aug 2012)

Do you use Strava, Hacienda? Is it possible to follow you?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (7 Aug 2012)

Im on the hunt for 2 PR tonight, one of them KOM


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> Do you use Strava, Hacienda? Is it possible to follow you?


 
This is me . There are a few of us who ride together off here at weekends so if you still want to get out for a ride pm me and we can get you included in the pm ride threads.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2012)

Double Dip is back under my belt. Slow start to segment due to traffic, but lights were in my favour. Also chasing a junction jumping hybrid rider.  Potsy, I knocked John off, didn't know he had got it recently, I was knocked off by a second a month or two back.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2012)

Got my 'recently stolen' KOM back this evening and I wasn't even going flat out!! Dozy ped crossed in front of me at one stage then stopped and kind of walked back when she saw me coming up the climb at pace. I hate it when people are indecisive.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Aug 2012)

Got one back that I lost a couple of months ago. It's a road I use a lot for commutes and it's the first time I can remember ever having the one set of lights in my favour. Had plenty left in the tank too. Nice of the outgoing KoM to give me kudos too.


----------



## doctornige (7 Aug 2012)

I basically seem to be in the bottom 20% of any segment.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Aug 2012)

Can you report people or delete/hide other peoples times, this muppet has gone out in a car or somthing, and posted average speeds of plus 40mph all around a area that I cycle getting KOM on 4 or 5 popular segments.

What a D**K!!! What Can you do?


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Can you report people or delete/hide other peoples times, this muppet has gone out in a car or somthing, and posted average speeds of plus 40mph all around a area that I cycle getting KOM on 4 or 5 popular segments.
> 
> What a D**K!!! What Can you do?


 
You can click on the "flag" button on his dodgy rides and get them removed.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Aug 2012)

I know it is wrong but I am due on my hols pretty soon and I have been scoping out the Strava segment search, looks like I might be getting my first KOM (probably my last) and it wil be on Foriegn soil. Better still a few KOM's are Brits and the times set this year  Love to be a fly when that email arrives!

I need it though not set one PR on the commute for what feels like weeks


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> I basically seem to be in the bottom 20% of any segment.


 
I wouldn't worry about it around Whaley. You have to be light as a feather to post fast times in that neck of the woods, certain hills as I am sure you know are so steep the challenge is just getting to the top . What it will do is make you a damn site faster on the flat.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Can you report people or delete/hide other peoples times, this muppet has gone out in a car or somthing, and posted average speeds of plus 40mph all around a area that I cycle getting KOM on 4 or 5 popular segments.
> 
> What a D**K!!! What Can you do?


 
Wow that was quick, I reported him and all his times have already gone!


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Wow that was quick, I reported him and all his times have already gone!


 
I think Strava removes them automatically. 

If you use Strava on a regular basis there really is no excuse for not noticing "rides" done in a car.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I think Strava removes them automatically.
> 
> If you use Strava on a regular basis there really is no excuse for not noticing "rides" done in a car.


 
I didnt flag his segments, I sent them an email with his name & details, I didnt see the Flag button, Maybe someone else did somthing.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I didnt flag his segments, I sent them an email with his name & details, I didnt see the Flag button, Maybe someone else did somthing.




Would be interested to see what the email said.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He seems to be segment hunting. The rides he logs are just the climbs, albeit pretty quick ones.
> Faster than Mark Lovatt who won the National Hill Climb over The Cat a few years ago.
> 
> There are three Rapha riders riding out of Middlewich, Kristian House, Mike Cummings and Chris Jennings, who all log on Strava. I rode over Alderley to Macclesfield with Mike Cummings a couple of months ago. Really down to earth guy, totally un-snobby despite riding at elite level. He had a moan about some of the GB riders refusing to acknowledge other cyclists despite having raced against them for years. His dad used to run a bike shop in Macclesfield which shut earlier in the year.


 
I've trounced Fred on one of my segments - not a big hill though ! 

Nick Craig has the fastest on Longhurst Lane in Mellor - the old 'Col du Mellor' segment has gone, which was better as that started at the foot of the hill, not at the start of Longhurst Lane where you have to negotiate Marple Bridge. I was 5th on Col du Mellor....

I must try some more segments in the hills now the shoulder is better - I'm right down the table on stuff like the Brickworks.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2012)

User3094 said:


> Just signed up for Strava and hell it rocks!!!
> 
> Is there any way of comparing stats on 2 identical runs?


 
http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php

http://raceshape.com/


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Would be interested to see what the email said.


 
Noel Disbury

Manchester, England, United Kingdom
The Above person has been out only once, clearly has been out in car or somthing, he has got KOM on 4 segments
Hopwood Stretch Climb
Hollin Lane
M60 up Manchester Road
M60 Climb
For example Hollin lane segement, second place average speed 18.5mph then his 33.1mph and its a 125ft climb
Can somthing be done?


----------



## gaz (8 Aug 2012)

Looks like i'll be commuting on the carbon bike next week... oooooooooooooooh yeah!


----------



## doctornige (8 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> I've trounced Fred on one of my segments - not a big hill though !
> 
> Nick Craig has the fastest on Longhurst Lane in Mellor - the old 'Col du Mellor' segment has gone, which was better as that started at the foot of the hill, not at the start of Longhurst Lane where you have to negotiate Marple Bridge. I was 5th on Col du Mellor....
> 
> I must try some more segments in the hills now the shoulder is better - I'm right down the table on stuff like the Brickworks.



I believe that Nick and Fred sort of compete a ... lot.

I just came 5th on a wee segment in an out of the way place. Tomorrow, I am totally having it.


----------



## thefollen (8 Aug 2012)

Thought I'd have a Strava-less ride home today, weights night tonight  Although yes it was nice and chilled, I was mildly vexed with the recent southerly headwind being significantly less; and wouldn't you know it, had a fantastic run of lights and less congestion than usual! Damn.

Strava's a real ride-changer. Just knowing it's there whirring away in the background is motivation enough to work the pistons. Almost like a work boss looking over your shoulder as you work: without this you'd maybe check Cyclechat, send an email or two and pace yourself accordingly. With the knowledge they're lurking, you work fast and as diligently as possible.

Whilst I enjoyed not having the pressure of Mr Strava watching on in my rucksack's back pocket, I really missed the buzz of knowing a segment's approaching, assessing the situation and gearing myself up to go for the leaderboard!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

Grrr, decent conditions this evening for a fast lap of Richmond Park on my way home. Got stuck behind a car shortly after getting into the park, due to a cyclist holding the car up by doing about 12mph in primary, with no reason not to move over! Bah


----------



## doctornige (8 Aug 2012)

thefollen said:


> Thought I'd have a Strava-less ride home today, weights night tonight  Although yes it was nice and chilled, I was mildly vexed with the recent southerly headwind being significantly less; and wouldn't you know it, had a fantastic run of lights and less congestion than usual! Damn.
> 
> Strava's a real ride-changer. Just knowing it's there whirring away in the background is motivation enough to work the pistons. Almost like a work boss looking over your shoulder as you work: without this you'd maybe check Cyclechat, send an email or two and pace yourself accordingly. With the knowledge they're lurking, you work fast and as diligently as possible.
> 
> Whilst I enjoyed not having the pressure of Mr Strava whirring away in my rucksack's back pocket, I really missed the buzz of knowing a segment's approaching, assessing the situation and gearing myself up to go for the leaderboard!



You hit the nail on the head there. I was out for a 30 minute lunch ride today and knew I was going to post the time, so I put a bit more effort in. Came in in 21 mins. I shaved a THIRD off my usual time, and I felt like I had had a decent workout. Got to find a longer lunch ride now!

And of course, to the detractors in the US currently suing Strava for the death of that 41yo male who did himself in trying to regain a KOM place, I was sensible enough not to overtake a slow motorbike going down from Chapel (I totally could have though, and he knew it!).


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2012)

Got mt first KOM tonight  who cares if there are only 4 people on the leaderboard?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Got mt first KOM tonight  who cares if there are only 4 people on the leaderboard?


 

Link to the segment or it didn't happen!


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Link to the segment or it didn't happen!


No chance, don't want it going just yet


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

I don't get it Potsy. The board shows trevor sharpe as top but you as KOM... most peculiar


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I don't get it Potsy. The board shows trevor sharpe as top but you as KOM... most peculiar


 There were only 4 on there before, now 7. 
Probably becaus it is a very recently added segment  and has now been updated.

I'll be back


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

Ahhh, it does lag sometimes while it builds the leaderboard. Happened to me a cpl of weeks ago when I created a new segment and was sure I was KOM. A few minutes later I was knocked off top spot, as other historical rides were added to it...


----------



## Crimmey (9 Aug 2012)

Ive already flagged that Noel d00d up once and he's at it again. He's nicking my KOM! :P I give up.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2012)

Two Segments are out of action for a while....

Didsbury Road from Parrs Wood and Stockport Road West climb, the council have sprayed the road with a 'topcoat' of loose fine chippings, and it's a nightmare.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2012)

Well inspired by scoping my potential KOM on my forth coming Holiday I created a one from my last holiday jaunt in eager anticipation of a position (well rather hoping it was going to be just me) and I had not given it much thought as I would have been with my eldest to teach how to ride on the road! http://app.strava.com/segments/2029779 10th place!! 

Out of 10 lol Decided not create anymore


----------



## 400bhp (9 Aug 2012)

LOCO said:


> Well inspired by scoping my potential KOM on my forth coming Holiday I created a one from my last holiday jaunt in eager anticipation of a position (well rather hoping it was going to be just me) and I had not given it much thought as I would have been with my eldest to teach how to ride on the road! http://app.strava.com/segments/2029779 10th place!!
> 
> Out of 10 lol Decided not create anymore


 
Blimey - the opera singer is in 1st


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Blimey - the opera singer is in 1st


 I did think that he the right sort of area to be living in!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

If you create a segment does Strava wait until your next ride on that segment to rank you?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Aug 2012)

No you are ranked on your best ever recorded ride over that segment.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

Well I guess it's better to regret a segment you've done badly than to regret a segment you've not done at all


----------



## ohnovino (9 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If you create a segment does Strava wait until your next ride on that segment to rank you?


 At first, the ride you used to create the segment is the only one that counts - instant KOM! Over time it'll find the historic rides that match the segment and add them to the leaderboard.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Aug 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## willhub (9 Aug 2012)

I'm getting sick of KOM's, you get a KOM and loose it because someone reports it despite it clearly not cheating :\, maybe cause they're jealous or something. Then you get a KOM and the previous holder calls you a stalker for getting it I mean WTF????


----------



## Edwards80 (9 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I'm getting sick of KOM's, you get a KOM and loose it because someone reports it despite it clearly not cheating :\, maybe cause they're jealous or something. Then you get a KOM and the previous holder calls you a stalker for getting it I mean WTF????


 
I think you took one of mine the other day. Any chance you can remind me which one so I can get it removed?


----------



## doctornige (9 Aug 2012)

Whoa. I bagged one! http://app.strava.com/segments/1369835


----------



## ohnovino (9 Aug 2012)

Top-tip: if you've got a lot of work you really need to get finished, don't set up a segment on the road you can see from your office window.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I don't get it Potsy. The board shows trevor sharpe as top but you as KOM... most peculiar


Nicked it back tonight...by 1 second 
And got a 2nd place on a segment I've never ridden before, but went to check it out on the way to work


----------



## gb155 (9 Aug 2012)

Crimmy

Fozzy 

Pots(z) 

I'll be back...... Always wanted to do that in context 


Your all safe for a few days 

Can't walk 

Sad 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2012)

4th and 6th on a climb, happy with that, especially as it was on my heavy SS with pannier rack and trunk bag. Could get second on the carbon, I think first is a little too out of my reach atm.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> 4th and 6th on a climb, happy with that, especially as it was on my heavy SS with pannier rack and trunk bag. Could get second on the carbon, I think first is a little too out of my reach atm.


 
Only 8 secs off KOM Gaz  Not much at all for a man of your resources


----------



## doctornige (9 Aug 2012)

I love this thread. It's nuts.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Aug 2012)

Got stuck behind traffic again in Richmond Park Today. Great conditions for a PR assault also 
What on earth do these motorists think they are playing at - I mean, sticking to the 20mph speed limit is sheer madness, espesh' when a Strava cyclist is up the rear, on a downhill stretch 



I'm not being serious, so calm down


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Only 8 secs off KOM Gaz  Not much at all for a man of your resources


Oh that one I could get easily, the other one (full climb) will be a bit harder.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I'm getting sick of KOM's, you get a KOM and loose it because someone reports it despite it clearly not cheating :\, maybe cause they're jealous or something. Then you get a KOM and the previous holder calls you a stalker for getting it I mean WTF????



Eh yup, wills in. You have some good rides on my regular routes mate.


----------



## mancaus (9 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I'm getting sick of KOM's, you get a KOM and loose it because someone reports it despite it clearly not cheating :\, maybe cause they're jealous or something. Then you get a KOM and the previous holder calls you a stalker for getting it I mean WTF????


 
And there's those ones where someone just goes faster, like Plymouth Grove.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Aug 2012)

Is it just me or has any one else noticed there are segments being created everywhere


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Aug 2012)

I dunno but on my (extended) ride home today it seems I went through 85 segments  I have no idea if it is usually more like 80 

Perhaps an influx of new blood - eager for KOM success has them generating new segments, in desperation for a placing?


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I think you took one of mine the other day. Any chance you can remind me which one so I can get it removed?


 
It was gatley crossroads to railway bridge, or the one after, I could have gone faster but a Porsche slowed me down. 27.4mph, it's only 0.6 miles 30 should be easilly doable on a good day.


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

And what the hell, since when can people get whole rides deleted? I was blasting it yesterday 11.2 miles from Manchester city center to Wythenshaw via Pars Wood and Cheadle, got a few KOM's, and then I find my ride is deleted?? Absoloute toss pots on Strava, can't deal with being beaten so they have to take actions so they can lie to themselves.


----------



## MrJamie (10 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Is it just me or has any one else noticed there are segments being created everywhere


I don't mind all the new segments here, theres a nice mix of onroad and offroad stuff like two different competitions. I get a teeny bit annoyed with people making less competitive segments, like ones that go a mile down a popular road but then finish 20 metres down a side road that would be brilliant if they were just trimmed properly, or huge circular loops with 1 rider (not popular club training routes) that probably should be private and you couldnt possibly ride without first having found it and then ridden it specifically to take some random guys KOM, or where theres 3 or 4 segments on slight variations of the same road. Ive also noticed that theres areas of the "explore" map that are so filled with segments you cant get certain ones to show up.

I've made several segments here, but theyve all got a decent rider count and KOM changes hands on them quite frequently.


----------



## Edwards80 (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> And what the hell, since when can people get whole rides deleted? I was blasting it yesterday 11.2 miles from Manchester city center to Wythenshaw via Pars Wood and Cheadle, got a few KOM's, and then I find my ride is deleted?? Absoloute toss pots on Strava, can't deal with being beaten so they have to take actions so they can lie to themselves.


 
Aye I like that one, it's on my commute home. The traffic does tend to slow you down on the bend


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> And what the hell, since when can people get whole rides deleted? I was blasting it yesterday 11.2 miles from Manchester city center to Wythenshaw via Pars Wood and Cheadle, got a few KOM's, and then I find my ride is deleted?? Absoloute toss pots on Strava, can't deal with being beaten so they have to take actions so they can lie to themselves.


 
Hi Will, you're on a few of the ones I have done. I haven't had a proper go at this one yet as I don't think I'd get close to you.

The issue is you are extremely fast. Have a look at your ride when you got KoM on the segment linked above-hitting 43mph in places on the flat. Many people (incorrectly) won't believe that is possible on a bike in the conditions (city flat ride). You're a victim of your own success. I had to have a look at your other KoM's/high places initially to see if you were genuine or not. Clearly a very high place on the Chelford TT proves that you are genuine.

This is one of the problems with Strava and it is probably where it is most likely to fail. If they are starting to see profits coming through then they need to spend a lit of time coming up with some foolproof way of having a "bullshit" meter.

It's fun, but it's not as well. If your rides can be deleted then that is not fun.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> It was gatley crossroads to railway bridge, or the one after, I could have gone faster but a Porsche slowed me down. 27.4mph, it's only 0.6 miles 30 should be easilly doable on a good day.


 
Ah, I can't get that one - far too busy with traffic when I pass there and on a fixed 27mph is a bit much on 78"


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

Woodford Road Poynton - any attacks on my KOM are out - that's another road that's being top dressed FFS. Will they stop doing this to roads round here.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

Oh, and another thing Will-you're avatar pic on Strava may not help. People might think you are taking the pish. First impressions and all.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> *Woodford Road Poynton - any attacks on my KOM are ou*t - that's another road that's being top dressed FFS. Will they stop doing this to roads round here.


 
That's good isn't it? 

There's a segment on the TPT near Jacksons boat pub that may be impossible to do shortly due to the new Metrolink bridge being built. Would be good to get a permanent KoM.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> That's good isn't it?


 
Yes and no - that's another road that's out of action for riding on !


----------



## mancaus (10 Aug 2012)

Will - here's a consolation prize from the deleted ride, and a public acknowledgement that you were pretty quick:

*Uh oh! Willhub . just stole your KOM!*


Hey Blake,
You just lost your KOM on manc run in reverse to Willhub . by *25 seconds*.
Now get out there, have fun and be safe.

-Your friends at Strava


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

400BHP, is there not a way to flag individual segments, the problem is, flagging a ride deleted all listing. I'm not Mark Cavendish I can't suddenly sprint to 43mph, when I do 30mph down that road I just hold 30mph rather than sprints. I would MUCH prefer to use a my Garmin Edge 605, but it appears to cost £100+ to repair. Any KOM I get though If I'm not confident that it was true then at one point I would flag it myself (untill I find Strava just basically press a button and have the whole ride removed from any listings which is unfair)

I used to use Strava on a HTC Sensation, and from time to time the phone recorded dodgy results, but my current phone (HTC OneX) is bang on when compared to like a Garmin Edge 800.

And what's wrong with my avatar pic?


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

mancaus said:


> Will - here's a consolation prize from the deleted ride, and a public acknowledgement that you were pretty quick:
> 
> *Uh oh! Willhub . just stole your KOM!*
> 
> ...


 
Ah that segment - no chance when I come through as it's usually rush hour. I'm a lowly 19th


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> 1. 400BHP, is there not a way to flag individual segments, the problem is, flagging a ride deleted all listing.
> 
> 2. I'm not Mark Cavendish I can't suddenly sprint to 43mph, when I do 30mph down that road I just hold 30mph rather than sprints.
> 
> ...


 
1. Unfortunately I don't think there is?

2. Are you saying that the gps data on your ride is incorrect? This gives more weight to why someone would flag your ride-if it's incorrect reading 43mph on your route, where else is it incorrect?.

3. What's wrong with it? Have you asked on here about repairs?

4. See 2.

5. It may imply to some people that you are not a "serious" cyclist, indeed not someone that can hold 30+ for a mile or so. Hence, first impressions, which may lead to some people not taking your rides seriously.


----------



## mancaus (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Ah that segment - no chance when I come through as it's usually rush hour. I'm a lowly 19th


 
Thought I'd won it back with this ride: http://app.strava.com/rides/17509045
... but alas, while the traffic light gods were with me, the GPS gods had me riding through about 20m West of the road. Should have had around 4:50 otherwise.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2012)

Blimey, just looked at the comments on you KOM ride lol, never seen anything like that on any of my segements, Strava should be fun!

Similar type of segement around my way and the KOM is up at 40+ mph http://app.strava.com/segments/946587


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2012)

Nearly bought the farm attacking a segement this morning, karma for seeing and opportunity to draft a bus until some fecker on the bus pressed the button for a request stop right on top of the bus stop me cranking up out of the saddle!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Aug 2012)

i got bored the other day so created this segment  now to find another 5 seconds for KOM! http://app.strava.com/segments/2044781


----------



## lejogger (10 Aug 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> i got bored the other day so created this segment  now to find another 5 seconds for KOM! http://app.strava.com/segments/2044781



It's imperative that you find that 5 seconds... If only to ensure that there's once less 'Malcolm' in the world with a KOM!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Aug 2012)

i took it easy at the begining! lol. plus i had a backpack on so wasnt very aero! if i get a good run out of the roundabout i should be on for it!!!


----------



## lejogger (10 Aug 2012)

The segment count for my commute is now up to at least 11, however they're all pretty popular and over the summer guys have slowly taken most of them away from me, even though I think I've almost held all the KOMs at one point or another. 

Is it incredibly sad that either tonight or in the morning I'm planning to ride to work and back on the carbon bike, even though I don't have to go to work, just so I can attack them all properly without panniers, mudguards and the slow commuter steed?!


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> The segment count for my commute is now up to at least 11, however they're all pretty popular and over the summer guys have slowly taken most of them away from me, even though I think I've almost held all the KOMs at one point or another.
> 
> Is it incredibly sad that either tonight or in the morning I'm planning to ride to work and back on the carbon bike, even though I don't have to go to work, just so I can attack them all properly without panniers, mudguards and the slow commuter steed?!


 
Strava addictive nah.....


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Is it incredibly sad that either tonight or in the morning I'm planning to ride to work and back on the carbon bike, even though I don't have to go to work, just so I can attack them all properly without panniers, mudguards and the slow commuter steed?!


 
Awaits outcome.....


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> 1. Unfortunately I don't think there is?
> 
> 2. Are you saying that the gps data on your ride is incorrect? This gives more weight to why someone would flag your ride-if it's incorrect reading 43mph on your route, where else is it incorrect?.
> 
> ...


 
The GPS data for that segment may well be, it's not incorrect for the whole ride, that ride was just a steady mostly recovery ride but I got to a segment and thought, oh bugger it I'll give it a blast. 

As for my Garmin, battery dead, screen just white.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> 1. The GPS data for that segment may well be, it's not incorrect for the whole ride, that ride was just a steady mostly recovery ride but I got to a segment and thought, oh bugger it I'll give it a blast.
> 
> 2. As for my Garmin, battery dead, screen just white.


 
1. As I was saying, if there are gps errors on your ride then this may lead some people to flag your ride.

2. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Edge-605-Battery-1250/dp/B003XUVT7C and http://www.batteryeducation.com/2011/10/garmin-edge-605-battery-replacement-instructions.html


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> 1. As I was saying, if there are gps errors on your ride then this may lead some people to flag your ride.
> 
> 2. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Edge-605-Battery-1250/dp/B003XUVT7C and http://www.batteryeducation.com/2011/10/garmin-edge-605-battery-replacement-instructions.html


 
I understand that, but my flagged rides are those with no GPS errors.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

Got a couple of pb's today, nice ride to work and back on the Secteur instead of the laden CX.
Knocked 5 seconds off one segment, and 3 off another, little steps


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I understand that, but my flagged rides are those with no GPS errors.


 
Have you contacted strava to ask them to un-flag your ride?


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Have you contacted strava to ask them to un-flag your ride?


 
Yeah.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

and?


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Got a couple of pb's today, nice ride to work and back on the Secteur instead of the laden CX.
> Knocked 5 seconds off one segment, and 3 off another, little steps


Nearly forgot to mention, that 5 second improvement moved me up past fossy, gb155 and my fast colleague, just Mr Edwards to get past now


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Nearly forgot to mention, that 5 second improvement moved me up past fossy, gb155 and my fast colleague, just Mr Edwards to get past now


Is this new avatar cos you is now a racing snake?


----------



## SoloCyclist (10 Aug 2012)

Right. I planned a 100 mile ride for today. I've been choking to get under 5hrs for this distance but I chose a more hilly ride than normal. So wasn't too hopeful. The only segment I decided to go for a decent time on was Dukes Pass in the trossachs ( got7th/239 over and 10th/250 up it). Now I used google maps to plan the ride and it came in at exactly 100.1miles. I needed some lozenges for a lurking sore throat so stopped at the local shop then started strava and off I went. Now I did the ride in 4hrs 58min 14 secs. But Strava showed 98.3 and an avg. speed of 19.8mph. I "sprinted" up and down the main drag at the end to complete the 100mile. ended up doing 101.1 and averaging 19.9.

Questions: Which is more accurate Google Maps or Strava/iphone GPS? Can I claim a sub 5hr 100 mile?

Be kind, you know what I want to hear :-) http://app.strava.com/rides/17650777


----------



## gaz (10 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Right. I planned a 100 mile ride for today. I've been choking to get under 5hrs for this distance but I chose a more hilly ride than normal. So wasn't too hopeful. The only segment I decided to go for a decent time on was Dukes Pass in the trossachs ( got7th/239 over and 10th/250 up it). Now I used google maps to plan the ride and it came in at exactly 100.1miles. I needed some lozenges for a lurking sore throat so stopped at the local shop then started strava and off I went. Now I did the ride in 4hrs 58min 14 secs. But Strava showed 98.3 and an avg. speed of 19.8mph. I "sprinted" up and down the main drag at the end to complete the 100mile. ended up doing 101.1 and averaging 19.9.
> 
> Questions: Which is more accurate Google Maps or Strava/iphone GPS? Can I claim a sub 5hr 100 mile?
> 
> Be kind, you know what I want to hear :-) http://app.strava.com/rides/17650777


Google maps won't take into account you taking corners shorter / longer. and thus the distance won't be correct. Just like if you ride exactly the same route to work each day, you probably won't do the same distance.


----------



## SoloCyclist (10 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Google maps won't take into account you taking corners shorter / longer. and thus the distance won't be correct. Just like if you ride exactly the same route to work each day, you probably won't do the same distance.



Bah! Not what I wanted to hear. Crossbar again then


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Bah! Not what I wanted to hear. Crossbar again then


Whatever it was, damn good ride there


----------



## doctornige (10 Aug 2012)

Oh dear. I just uploaded all my historical ride data (including the first, short tentative rides when I was hopelessly unfit) and have discovered an epic downhill segment that I could probably nail. My latest quick time on this TOP SECRET segment was recorded while being chased down the slope by a tour coach, and it put me third with only 10 seconds to gain form KOM. That's tomorrow morning accounted for then.


----------



## SoloCyclist (10 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Whatever it was, damn good ride there


 
Thanks Hacienda, I'm sure if I had revisited one of the other flatter routes I've done in the past I would have smashed it but I'm glad I did this one. No regrets. 

Edit: Thanks for the Kudos Gaz. That's the first I've had :-)


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> Oh dear. I just uploaded all my historical ride data (including the first, short tentative rides when I was hopelessly unfit) and have discovered an epic downhill segment that I could probably nail. My latest quick time on this TOP SECRET segment was recorded while being chased down the slope by a tour coach, and it put me third with only 10 seconds to gain form KOM. That's tomorrow morning accounted for then.


 
The Brickworks then.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Aug 2012)

Read the comments, hillarious.

http://app.strava.com/rides/17530095#321024795


----------



## doctornige (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> The Brickworks then.


heh. No. Never seen a Reisenbus on that!


----------



## gaz (10 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Read the comments, hillarious.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/17530095#321024795


Hahaha.


----------



## MrJamie (10 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Questions: Which is more accurate Google Maps or Strava/iphone GPS? Can I claim a sub 5hr 100 mile?


GPS varies depending on the sample rate the app uses and the way it interprets data and depending on your ride too.

If you ride in a dead straight line for 100 miles, you only really need the start and end point, any points on the way that arent absolutely precise are adding small amounts of error data, which even at 1 or 2% can add up to a few miles on a 100 mile ride. On the other hand if youre doing a downhill slalom type ride the gps probably wont sample often enough to follow your route exactly and will essentially cut corners reducing your overall distance. For the guys writing the gps apps its a fine balance between oversampling adding in extra distance from cumulative tiny errors and under sampling cutting corners. On these apps the sample rate on cycling tends to be considerably higher than running which in turn will be higher than walking, as in to not add too much extra distance to each, but its far from perfect without using a bike wheel measurey thing.


----------



## gaz (10 Aug 2012)

I've noticed a lot of segments recently which have high ranked times which aren't actually completing the whole segment, and thus giving false times.

Strava says flag or report them.


----------



## doctornige (10 Aug 2012)

Ah, yes. I am third on a segment that is actually a sub segment of another where I am 108th. The people who are KOM on the full segment don't feature on the sub segment. How strange.


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)




----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2012)

Willhub, I love your avatar - please don't change it. I think your stats speak for themselves wrt whether or not you're a "serious cyclist". Some people* need to get over themselves. 

d. 

*ie the tossers who flag your rides, not 400bhp, just in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2012)

Who is Daryl Lee anyway?


----------



## willhub (10 Aug 2012)

Sometimes I think I'm taking Strava so seriously, I get a KOM, then someone beats it and I get that butterflys in my stomach cause I want to smash it, but if I'm off out on a hard tempo ride then smashing segments is an option but if I'm doing intervals I'd need to have perfect timing so the segment is on the "on" part of the interval

I've no idea who he is, but he seems to moan if people beat his segments and call them stalkers. There is always someone faster, like if you look at the Chelford segments in Cheshire where the 10 mile and 25 mile TT's are held, if the guys at the top of those segments started attacking (i.e. Simon Yates) segments it'd be very hard or impossible for a good few years to beat them.

I'd say I am a serious cyclist, It's probably the only thing I'm actually good at, and I'm not good enough, this is my second season of fast riding, I used to only do long rides around 18-19mph, like 100-180 into the Yorkshire Dales with the clubs. I want to be doing 20 minute tens eventually and hopefully start road racing and get good, because I see cycling as potentially the only thing and most likely thing I could slightly do ok in as I'm totally useless in everything but cycling.

It's sort of depressing, looking at those either real fast amateurs or looking at professionals, and wanting to be able to go as fast as they can, achieve what they can, but at the same time, knowing you can't and not knowing how to, it's frustrating.

At the moment I'm improving by around 1mph a year it seems, I'll know if that's still the case when I do my 50 mile training loop at home at high tempo, and if I average 22.7, then I know as my fastest last year was 21.7.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Aug 2012)

There are some damn quick guys out there. Simon Yates and the 100%ME lot are on a different level. Then you have the Rapha Condor guys who cycle South of Manchester. I find it kind of interesting seeing their rides as I am too old to ever get close to any of them. I do like having a go at some of the Strava segments. I got to 4th on the North bound Alderley Bypass commuting home one night and thought yep not too bad, then Simon Yates came along and ended any chance of a KOM on it for a normal rider.
In terms of improving though my mate who was a Cat3 racer earlier this year looks like he is going to get to Cat1 in the next month or so and he is well into his thirties, so if you are still at uni you have plenty of time


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> There are some damn quick guys out there. Simon Yates and the 100%ME lot are on a different level. Then you have the Rapha Condor guys who cycle South of Manchester. I find it kind of interesting seeing their rides as I am too old to ever get close to any of them. I do like having a go at some of the Strava segments. I got to 4th on the North bound Alderley Bypass commuting home one night and thought yep not too bad, then Simon Yates came along and ended any chance of a KOM on it for a normal rider.
> In terms of improving though my mate who was a Cat3 racer earlier this year looks like he is going to get to Cat1 in the next month or so and he is well into his thirties, so if you are still at uni you have plenty of time


I don't know how old you are Hacienda71... by the 71 in your name I assume approx 41? That may be a red herring of course, but I despair when I see people using age as an excuse for not improving. I'm relatively new to cycling, and I'm 32... if I were a pro rider I'd be well into the twilight of my career.
I'm inspired on an almost weekly basis by a clubmate of mine though. Being Cheshire based, you may have heard of Wilko. He set the national 24hour TT record last year of 541 miles, and last week set the 12 hour record of 317 miles. The week before that he rode the second fastest 50 mile TT recorded in this country on the saturday, and finished 3rd in an invitational 25 on the Sunday, beaten only by a couple of pro riders, the winner being Alex Dowsett of the Team Sky parish. He's probably in contention to win BBAR this year, 16 years after the last time he won it. I'm not sure of his exact age, but it's not far off 50.

Thank b'jesus he doesn't use Strava!

So to you and Willhub, to me and everyone else who thinks their time may be running out... it really isn't.


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> So to you and Willhub, to me and everyone else who thinks their time may be running out... it really isn't.



The difference between 32 and 41 may be bigger than you realise... In any case, it's bigger than the difference between 23 and 32. 

d.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Aug 2012)

Don't worry. I am not using age as an excuse not to improve. I have improved consistently for the last five years. I can cycle further and faster than I have been able to previously. But if I was motivated to try it, I don't think I could ever nail a sub 20 min 10 tt. From my current base fitness at 41 it just isn't going to happen. It was this sort of performance Willhub was referring to on one of our local tt courses. Seeing some of Wills times on the same segments I ride, I reckon he could do that or get damn close.
I should probably add one of my clients at work who rides clocked a 23 minute 10 and a 4 hour 100 at 65, so I know age only slows you a bit.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Read the comments, hillarious.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/17530095#321024795


 
Seems to be taking it far to seriously...


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> I don't know how old you are Hacienda71... by the 71 in your name I assume approx 41? That may be a red herring of course, but I despair when I see people using age as an excuse for not improving. I'm relatively new to cycling, and I'm 32... if I were a pro rider I'd be well into the twilight of my career.
> So to you and Willhub, to me and everyone else who thinks their time may be running out... it really isn't.


 Age is not an excuse it is a fact, at 47 I have little chance of getting fit enough to really compete with the 23-30 year olds who have been cycling all their relatively young life. I rank in the top 3 of most segements by age so I know it is not just me.

I have been cycling 3 years having stopped cycling the minute I got my driving licence 30 years ago, so I have a fair bit of training to catch up on! But on segements I can get in the top 10-30% and like others some of my commute and rides are used by local clubs on club runs so there are some good quality riders on them (not including Gaz of course  ). BUT I do not kid my self a segement is just that, it is a very small sample of a ride it is all very dependent on road and weather conditions I very much doubt in a road race or TT I would place anywhere near the top 50% let alone get myself up in to 8th place out of 130 odd riders.

I started cycling August 2009, and bought my Road Bike November 2010 and bought the Garmin at the same time, here is my first ever commute on it compared to my record commute. So yes you can improve and no doubt I could maybe make the record time a regular time, well maybe if I didn't have 3 kids, a mortgage and all the other life interference to cycling. It would be brillant to have all day every day to go out on trianing rides!

I enjoy Strava but I think for some it has or will become a stick rather than the carrot it should be.


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> The difference between 32 and 41 may be bigger than you realise... In any case, it's bigger than the difference between 23 and 32.
> 
> d.


that's definitely true, but my point was that this guy is posting the best times of his career at nearly 50. 
His time on the 50TT was faster over further than Wiggo's gold medal Olympic ride.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Who is Daryl Lee anyway?


http://www.dlea.com.au/

(edit: oh no, they're in receivership!)


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> . *There is always someone faster*


 
^^This^^

Really, WGAF if someone is faster that ourselves. Apart from cyclists who make a living out of cycling.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> There are some damn quick guys out there. Simon Yates and the 100%ME lot are on a different level. Then you have the Rapha Condor guys who cycle South of Manchester. I find it kind of interesting seeing their rides as I am too old to ever get close to any of them. I do like having a go at some of the Strava segments. I got to 4th on the North bound Alderley Bypass commuting home one night and thought yep not too bad, then Simon Yates came along and ended any chance of a KOM on it for a normal rider.
> In terms of improving though my mate who was a Cat3 racer earlier this year looks like he is going to get to Cat1 in the next month or so and he is well into his thirties, so if you are still at uni you have plenty of time


 
Chris, you really should have a go at racing and / or time trials. IMO you would be very close to the top of the vets section.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> Willhub, I love your avatar - please don't change it. I think your stats speak for themselves wrt whether or not you're a "serious cyclist". Some people* need to get over themselves.
> 
> d.
> 
> *ie the tossers who flag your rides, not 400bhp, just in case that wasn't clear.


 






Completely agree, why would anyone be sad enough to flag what is a clearly genuine ride. As I said earlier, that type of thing is what Strava needs to look into sorting if it's going to be around in 5 years or so. If they don't someone else will come along and do it.


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Awaits outcome.....


Not good I'm afraid. Nabbed a couple but the legs felt stiff from the outset, and then on the way home where most of the segments are I had a headwind.

Headwind + Stiff legs = 2 KOMs and 3 3rd places.

Guess that pizza and bottle of wine last night didn't help!

http://app.strava.com/activities/17813287


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> Sometimes I think I'm taking Strava so seriously,


 
Just posted 3rd on this segment-do you ride with the guy who is KoM?  Must have been sick at the end of it


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Not good I'm afraid. Nabbed a couple but the legs felt stiff from the outset, and then on the way home where most of the segments are I had a headwind.
> 
> Headwind + Stiff legs = 2 KOMs and 3 3rd places.
> 
> ...


 
Mate-you got 2 KoM's....

You have to pick your moments - patience....


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Not good I'm afraid. Nabbed a couple but the legs felt stiff from the outset, and then on the way home where most of the segments are I had a headwind.
> 
> Headwind + Stiff legs = 2 KOMs and 3 3rd places.
> 
> ...


 
We need a "top 100 list of excuses for not achieving a KoM"


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

Out of 11 segments on the ride though I'm either 1st, 2nd or 3rd overall. I guess I can't be too unhappy with that.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Aug 2012)

Did you do that 1st KoM right at the start of your ride?

I'm trying to stop doing that - bloody kills me.


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Did you do that 1st KoM right at the start of your ride?
> 
> I'm trying to stop doing that - bloody kills me.


Yeah... out the door, up the hill and then segment ahoy!!

I guess as long as I keep hold of that one I can go a bit easier at the outset now which will probably stand me in better stead for the rest of the ride. I.e slow warm up has got to be better for you.

First club run since I got the Garmin tomorrow. That should be interesting! Can't imagine how many segments will be on the list when I upload!


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> We need a "top 100 list of excuses for not achieving a KoM"


Haha, ok...

For my ride today these are the actual genuine reasons:
1 Pizza 
2 Wine 
3 Too many episodes of 24 till the early hours 
4 Full back and chest wax after work last night (don't ask!) 
5 Headwind (I can't believe there isn't a headwind smiley!)


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Mate-you got 2 KoM's....
> 
> You have to pick your moments - patience....


I actually got 3. http://app.strava.com/activities/17813287#325455641 this segment was hidden so I didn't get an award, although I did get 1st...


----------



## SoloCyclist (11 Aug 2012)

Excuses cont'd. 
There's loads of pro's in my area
The KOM's are guys riding in a bunch 
I didn't have the carbon 
The climb came too early
The climb came too late
Trying to get every segment on the way to a climb
I didn't know I was in a segment......
F@@@ing traffic lights hate me


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2012)

Excuses-
I'm too old, too fat and it's too early in the morning


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2012)

Excuses -
Most of my riding is on a single speed, with pannier rack and bag.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Aug 2012)

I am just old, all the gear and no idea. Often get scalped by people on "Heavy Hybrids with Twin 24" Square Panniers Laden with lead bricks"


----------



## SoloCyclist (11 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> GPS varies depending on the sample rate the app uses and the way it interprets data and depending on your ride too.
> 
> If you ride in a dead straight line for 100 miles, you only really need the start and end point, any points on the way that arent absolutely precise are adding small amounts of error data, which even at 1 or 2% can add up to a few miles on a 100 mile ride. On the other hand if youre doing a downhill slalom type ride the gps probably wont sample often enough to follow your route exactly and will essentially cut corners reducing your overall distance. For the guys writing the gps apps its a fine balance between oversampling adding in extra distance from cumulative tiny errors and under sampling cutting corners. On these apps the sample rate on cycling tends to be considerably higher than running which in turn will be higher than walking, as in to not add too much extra distance to each, but its far from perfect without using a bike wheel measurey thing.


 
I like your thinking. What I was thinking was that if an organised event planned a 100 mile coarse then that would be based on mapping usually. 600 people enter and 600 people use GPS. 600 people would get slightly different distances on their devices but all would get an official time for the 100 mile. mine was 4:58:14. Right?


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2012)

Any other women in this thread? It seems that strava is not appealing to women, I've only got a few QOM and one is at 8.7km and another I'm 10/10, but as the only woman, QOM!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Aug 2012)

Hmmm ponders a Strava gender change. would only have to drop the W and add the A


----------



## willhub (11 Aug 2012)

I'm pissed off, I ridden 73 miles back to Selby today, headwind almost all the way, then I want to see how quick I don't it, start to save the ride, uploading, then it disappears
!?!?! Is there anyway to get it to find the ride and upload it?


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

What device are you using?


----------



## willhub (11 Aug 2012)

HTC OneX and Strava app.


----------



## lejogger (11 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> HTC OneX and Strava app.


I use a Garmin 500, so not sure to be honest. I've used the iPhone app but it can be a bit temperamental.
I assume when you open the app now there's no mention of the ride? How about on the strava website?


----------



## doctornige (11 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> HTC OneX and Strava app.



Can you email the GPX file to yourself and hen manually upload on the PC (or Mac)? Cyclemeter for iPhone lets you do that.


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> Can you email the GPX file to yourself and hen manually upload on the PC (or Mac)? Cyclemeter for iPhone lets you do that.


Yip, all my older rides were gpx files on my hard drive, uploaded to Strava and you can download via the 'Actions' button on a ride in Strava.


----------



## doctornige (11 Aug 2012)

Yus, but Will is trying to rescue data that's on his HTC phone.


----------



## willhub (11 Aug 2012)

Sucks, I just want my beloved Garmin back, spending money on a new screen is a bit risky as it's possible it might not be the screen and could be something on the board or something. I was hoping I've managed 17-18mph average home today, as it was a headwind, and last year I managed 18.2 with a tailwind.


----------



## MrJamie (11 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I like your thinking. What I was thinking was that if an organised event planned a 100 mile coarse then that would be based on mapping usually. 600 people enter and 600 people use GPS. 600 people would get slightly different distances on their devices but all would get an official time for the 100 mile. mine was 4:58:14. Right?


Honestly, I dont know much about how cycle races are done, I think often someone draws event courses on a website, IIRC certified events like marathons are measured by a guy with a wheel on a stick (or a modern equivilent) and take the shortest route around the course. Often at the end of a running race many competitors post online that the course was +/- upto 5% of what it was meant to be because their GPS tracking was out often contrary to eachother, even just 1% out is about 500m different on a marathon. Even the same phone running two GPS apps at the same time will often show quite different results, Ive even missed a KOM on Strava by 1 second and uploaded my GPX of the same ride from another app and got it because the gps error was in my favour (and subsequently deleted it). If I were you Id just be happy enough to get a sub 5hr on a 100 mile event whatever the gps tracking said, unless there was an overwhelming consensus from other riders that the race was short.


----------



## DRHysted (12 Aug 2012)

Not happy, busted a gut on the final climb this morning (young wipper snapper at work has levelled my time), and it's not showing on Strava!!!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> HTC OneX and Strava app.


Too late for this run, but I've discovered the value of using more than one GPS tracking app. Then if one fails, you can get the gpx from another and upload it.

I'd recommend Endomondo, as it constantly uploads to endomondo.com, so even if you have some sort of catastrophic failure, the track will be available on the site. It does use more battery power than strava, it seems. Oh, and the live tracking feature might be useful if someone at home is wondering where you are or when you'll be back.

(my phone has developed the charming trick of rebooting mid ride, which I'll have to investigate)


----------



## willhub (12 Aug 2012)

I used to use Endomondo, but I found it was mega inaccurate even compared to Strava.


I find Strava support very rude, they did not contact me about my request to have my ride undeleted, instead they've just deleted my request, that's top notch support right there! NAAAAAATTTTTTT.


----------



## Gixer Rob (12 Aug 2012)

Got back from a ride on friday to an email telling me id lost my one and only KOM by four seconds!!!
uploaded ride id just finished,,,got a new KOM by 2 seconds!!!


----------



## on the road (12 Aug 2012)

I use Locus, it also uses a lot of battery power but it's more accurate than Strava, I can download the GPX file to my computer and then upload it to the Strava website.


----------



## Nearly there (12 Aug 2012)

I find im holding back on rides so i have more energy for when i know a strava segment is coming up,my average mph has dropped a touch but im not bothered as long as i keep climbing those segment tables


----------



## SoloCyclist (12 Aug 2012)

Mixed bag today. Got a long overdue sprint KOM. Main Lights turned to red as I approached and I sat up. Amazingly they then immediately turned back to green. Taking this as a sign from the Big Man I went for it and sure enough I hit three straight greens on this ridiculous stretch which is what I've been waiting for.

Also to add to the list of excuses I sat up early on a climb segment thinking I had completed. I still got 5th! There was a shorter version on the same climb which I got KOM.

Best result of the day was a 3rd on a climb (Lee Woods) that came at 60miles.
http://app.strava.com/rides/18046021


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2012)

LOL I just got an email from RWGPS it has segments like Strava:



> Uh Oh! HLaB, you have been unseated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 400bhp (12 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> Sucks, I just want my beloved Garmin back, spending money on a new screen is a bit risky as it's possible it might not be the screen and could be something on the board or something. I was hoping I've managed 17-18mph average home today, as it was a headwind, and last year I managed 18.2 with a tailwind.


 
Is your screen broke or the battery gone?


----------



## willhub (12 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Is your screen broke or the battery gone?


 
Both.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Aug 2012)

Any one know why some KOM's show in your ride summary but not others? Had two tonight on a quick blast, but they are hidden segments on the ride. They show in my list of KOM's but not in the ride summary.
Here is one.


----------



## lejogger (12 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Any one know why some KOM's show in your ride summary but not others? Had two tonight on a quick blast, but they are hidden segments on the ride. They show in my list of KOM's but not in the ride summary.
> Here is one.


No idea. I just click on the unhide button in the hopes that they'll show up next time. I almost missed that I'd nabbed a KOM on a hidden segment yesterday.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Aug 2012)

Hidden segments are segments reported to be dangerous I think. They don't show unless you click to show, it is to try prevent people doing dangerous things.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Hidden segments are segments reported to be dangerous I think. They don't show unless you click to show, it is to try prevent people doing dangerous things.


 
Nope-dangerous ones are simply flagged ones.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Any one know why some KOM's show in your ride summary but not others? Had two tonight on a quick blast, but they are hidden segments on the ride. They show in my list of KOM's but not in the ride summary.
> Here is one.


 
Actually-woner if it's been one set up by a rider who has restricted their profile?


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Any one know why some KOM's show in your ride summary but not others? Had two tonight on a quick blast, but they are hidden segments on the ride. They show in my list of KOM's but not in the ride summary.
> Here is one.


From Strava



> _You can hide and unhide to customize which segments will be visible to you throughout Strava._
> I*n segment-dense areas, it is too hard to display all segments on one ride, so we developed a segment popularity rating. Depending on the number of times a segment is viewed, that segment is either shown on the ride or "hidden" due to a low popularity rating.* The user has the ability to customize which segments are viewed on rides and which are not. By "Hiding" a segment, you vote to decrease its popularity and hide that segment on all of your rides. When you "Unhide" a segment, you increase its popularity rating and vote to show that segment on all of your rides. The overall popularity of a segment will determine whether it will be visible or hidden on your activity pages if you currently don't have preferences set for that segment.


 
HTH


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2012)

Got someone who appears to be going after a few of my segments.
Beat one by 3 seconds, which I can easily get back as I've only ever done it on my heavy single speed.
The other was a steep climb and he averaged less than half what my average was. Keep up!


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Got someone who appears to be going after a few of my segments.
> Beat one by 3 seconds, which I can easily get back as I've only ever done it on my heavy single speed.
> The other was a steep climb and he averaged less than half what my average was. Keep up!


Bam... beat him by 19 seconds today. And I've got a cold at the moment.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Any other women in this thread? It seems that strava is not appealing to women, I've only got a few QOM and one is at 8.7km and another I'm 10/10, but as the only woman, QOM!


 
Don't be silly-this is a willy waving thread.


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2012)

Used the Garmin for the first time on a club run yesterday and went through a whole heap of segments. Unfortunately club pace is slower than usual strava pace so made little impact on any leaderboards.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Used the Garmin for the first time on a club run yesterday and went through a whole heap of segments. *Unfortunately club pace is slower than usual strava pace so made little impact on any leaderboards.*


 
Tell them to pedal faster


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Used the Garmin for the first time on a club run yesterday and went through a whole heap of segments.* Unfortunately* club pace is slower than usual strava pace so made little impact on any leaderboards.


 
Sorry, had to double quote that. Made me chuckle.


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Tell them to pedal faster


I spent the vast majority of the day on the front and got told off a number of times for pushing the pace too fast, especially by Bob, but to be fair he must be nearly 70, and he's only got little legs 

I did nab a second place here: http://app.strava.com/segments/856810
We split up down the path and essentially TT'd it to the end. We had a potential new lady member out for a first ride with us and she nabbed the QOM!


----------



## lejogger (13 Aug 2012)

Just lost a KOM. Only had it two days, and it was a joint one at that 

I think there's some foul play going on though. What do you reckon? http://app.strava.com/segments/1260982


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Just lost a KOM. Only had it two days, and it was a joint one at that
> 
> I think there's some foul play going on though. What do you reckon? http://app.strava.com/segments/1260982


 
Flag the ride-top speed 62 mph


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2012)

Yup, car journey there.


----------



## MrJamie (13 Aug 2012)

This segment is pretty weird, odd that two guys have managed to set times on it...
http://app.strava.com/segments/1368801


----------



## ohnovino (13 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> This segment is pretty weird, odd that two guys have managed to set times on it...
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1368801


 The second place time of just over three days looks beatable!


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2012)

A colleague just mentioned that he and his mates went for a ride on Saturday that took in Toys Hill.

Me: "Are you on Strava?"

Him: "What's that?"

So I showed him.

Him: "That's cool."

And then he dashed off to sign up and email his riding buddies to tell them to do the same.



d.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Aug 2012)

I got caught out by an ambulance whilst on a nice little climbing segment (along with almost getting left hooked by some idiot 107 who overtook me then cut infront of me to avoid the ambulance but I was already slowing)

Was only 2 seconds slower than my pb as well as needing to reindex the rear gears

Sent from the Holodeck on my Tricorder


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2012)

LOL, that segment I thought I'd never get KOM as I wouldn't be trying as there a major rbt in the way, I did, must have timed the rbt right, that and it was around 6:30pm or later.


----------



## Lyrical (13 Aug 2012)

I've set a goal of one KOM, and it will be this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/1117925

6 seconds to cut >


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2012)

Lyrical said:


> I've set a goal of one KOM, and it will be this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/1117925
> 
> 6 seconds to cut >


 
I'm quite surprised of the high speeds on there. Must be some drafting of buses etc. Might have to take a slight detour on the way home one day to try this one


----------



## Lyrical (14 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm quite surprised of the high speeds on there. Must be some drafting of buses etc. Might have to take a slight detour on the way home one day to try this one


 
Nope, you go faster than the cars down the stretch, there's 2 sets of traffic lights so there's always a luck factor.

Just gotta POWER it out and feel the burn 

Keep an eye out for me, I always give it a shot haha.


----------



## VamP (14 Aug 2012)

Big increase in strava users down here. Box Hill has gone from having cca 1200 recorded PBs to over 3000 since the last time I checked (about 4 months ago). Obviously the Olympics and the new surface have helped, but even so. 

You need to be seriously good, or selecting really obscure segments to get KOMs around these parts.

To get KOM on Box Hill, I'd need to nearly halve my PB 


How's everybody else finding it in other parts of the country?


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm quite surprised of the high speeds on there. Must be some drafting of buses etc. Might have to take a slight detour on the way home one day to try this one


As lyrical said, you need a lot of luck with that segment. I hit the lights badly on my one attempt and i'm a minute down on the KOM.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

I've kind of given up chasing segments lately. I had a few local KOMs but then a bunch of carpetbaggers came in and stole them off me. I reckon I could get some of them back (only a handful of seconds in it in most cases) but I haven't had any suitable opportunities - I only get to ride most of them when I'm on my commute, and therefore laden down with a full saddlebag and/or tired after a long day at work.

Plus I've started riding with a new club lately and they do the same set route every Sunday - no chance of me getting KOMs on any of the segments it takes in, since the club has a few proper racers on its books (including at least one Cat 2 that I know of).

There are quite a few local segments I haven't even registered a time on yet, and some of them look very winnable. I really must try to find an opportunity to get out there and lay down a few markers, but it would mean going out on my own on a Sunday morning instead of with the club, and I'm enjoying the club riding too much at the moment, so that is my focus rather than segment-chasing.

d.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> I had a few local KOMs but then a bunch of carpetbaggers came in and stole them off me.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

I don't begrudge them their KOMs. I just hope they enjoy them while they last. I will get them back, sooner or later. 

Edit: I just checked to see what KOMs I actually hold at the moment. I have two that I consider worth having, although I'm 1st out of 11 and 16 riders respectively, and the competition isn't that hot. I've just signed up to Stravaviewer so I can get a better idea of which segments I need to work on.

d.


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

It was the line "stole them from me" that made me chuckle


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> It was the line "stole them from me" that made me chuckle


 
Well, the bloody insolence of it, coming in from outside the area and riding better than me. I ask you!

d.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2012)

smutchin said:


> I don't begrudge them their KOMs. I just hope they enjoy them while they last. I will get them back, sooner or later.
> 
> Edit: I just checked to see what KOMs I actually hold at the moment. I have two that I consider worth having, although I'm 1st out of 11 and 16 riders respectively, and the competition isn't that hot. I've just signed up to Stravaviewer so I can get a better idea of which segments I need to work on.
> 
> d.


 
Good answers


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2012)

Oh god, don't tell me there is another site 'stravaviewer' for analysing segments....argh !


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh god, don't tell me there is another site 'stravaviewer' for analysing segments....argh !


 
Yup. It gives you a list of all the segments you've ridden, in rank order - ie all your KOMs first, then your second places, then third places etc. It also tells you how many other people have ridden the segment and how far behind the KOM you are. And it includes a link to Raceshape for each segment.

So, you really have no excuse for not knowing which segments you need to up your game on...

d.


----------



## mattobrien (14 Aug 2012)

Managed to get one KoM today, but only on a segment that I was already KoM on and also equalled another KOM time for a segment that I am joint KoM with two others. I was pushing hard but still didn't knock off that elusive 1 second


----------



## 4F (14 Aug 2012)

I quite fancy a little ride over Woodbridge way early Sunday morning.


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2012)

Went to get 3 KOM's back today that I lost from one guy on the weekend (all in a row).
3 seconds off the first, 2 seconds off the second and 1 second off the next one. AAAAAAARGH!!

I can rest easy that I did it at the end of my commute and with a cold. So I should easily be able to get them back when i'm running light and can breath a little easier.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Went to get 3 KOM's back today that I lost from one guy on the weekend (all in a row).
> 3 seconds off the first, 2 seconds off the second and 1 second off the next one. AAAAAAARGH!!
> 
> I can rest easy that *I did it at the end of my commute and with a cold.* So I should easily be able to get them back when i'm running light and can breath a little easier.


 
Excuse #54


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2012)

I had my garmin ride file corrupt today, but I managed to fix it. If anyone has a similar problem in the future, let me know and I will try to help.


----------



## willhub (14 Aug 2012)

I'm getting a Garmin Edge 705, I'm gonna be adding course points for starts of segments now


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I had my garmin ride file corrupt today



Excuse #475


----------



## DRHysted (15 Aug 2012)

Well I'm currently concentrating on three segments on my commute, one in and two home. My overall time is down, but I'm moving up the tables each day.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (15 Aug 2012)

started raining after i left work yesterday, got 2 2nd best times and made it home in record time!! i think the gators are slowing me down!!!! lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Managed to get one KoM today, but only on a segment that I was already KoM on and also equalled another KOM time for a segment that I am joint KoM with two others. I was pushing hard but still didn't knock off that elusive 1 second


 
Which one?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

I'm wussing out of trying to maintain or claim back some of my KOMs, it's not a case of a bad worksman etc, but I'm on a 35yr old gentleman's touring bike with fat tyres and it's starting to feel a little dangerous! Instead I'm going to concentrate on some tough uphill segments; I won't get KOM but I will hopefully get fitter! 

When I get my Triban I'll try and cause some damage


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which one?


 
This one http://app.strava.com/rides/18436205#335342512 I have not been that way yet


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> it's not a case of a bad worksman etc, but I'm on a 35yr old gentleman's touring bike with fat tyres and it's starting to feel a little dangerous! Instead I'm going to concentrate on some tough uphill segments; I won't get KOM but I will hopefully get fitter! When I get my Triban I'll try and cause some damage


 
The uphill ones really are the better ones. This one is the one I am going to give a serious crack on over the next few months and not far away from you either http://app.strava.com/rides/13003781#229985107


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2012)

Potsy mentioned about less popular segments not showing. I've certainly lost two - Col du Mellor and more importantly Double Dip in reverse, as I've got Double Dip KOM, but the return leg has gone missing - not even showing if you click show less popular - flippin killed myself all the way from Gatley over about 3 miles, and got held up by the lights at the recycling plant, but it should have been a good ride.

Have these been 'purged' ?


----------



## BSRU (15 Aug 2012)

Won a far too easy KOM yesterday on a 1.4 km drag, only ten people have ever bothered to register a ride up it and it's not a road most people would use. Still 12 seconds faster than the previous best despite riding into a headwind, shows how easy it was.
I also had to recreate the segment as the previous one the creator had managed to have a starting elevation of -91 metres resulting in a spurious gradient and an incorrect cat 3 climb rating.

Yesterday morning saw the guy who previously had the only other KOM I have, young slim fit guy on a £2000 Giant carbon road bike off to get back his KOM. Fortunately he failed to beat his own best time and this morning I was able to take another 2 seconds of the KOM time .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> The uphill ones really are the better ones. This one is the one I am going to give a serious crack on over the next few months and not far away from you either http://app.strava.com/rides/13003781#229985107


 
That's dangerously close to where I work...


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Aug 2012)

Saw my builder in his truck today. . stopped by his window to say hi and he commented on me overtaking them on the bike lane in a 30 zone. Obviously had to keep that up then and accidentally upped a PB on Strava whilst racing him 

. . . definitely wasn't doing more than 30 though, I think his speedo is a bit off


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That's dangerously close to where I work...


 
yep and me, makes a nice lunchtime loop


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> yep and me, makes a nice lunchtime loop


 
Smart! Well if all goes to plan I'll reach the start of that segment about 1.15pm today


----------



## willhub (15 Aug 2012)

Anyone in Manchester, notice the "Fallowfield Mountain" segment, I've noticed in the past few days about 4 people have tied the segment, not doubting them apart from one person who seems to suddenly jump up to 34mph, but everyone tieing at 26.9mph??

http://app.strava.com/segments/1976701


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> Anyone in Manchester, notice the "Fallowfield Mountain" segment, I've noticed in the past few days about 4 people have tied the segment, not doubting them apart from one person who seems to suddenly jump up to 34mph, but everyone tieing at 26.9mph??
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1976701


 
It's gone.


----------



## willhub (15 Aug 2012)

What's gone? It's there in that link.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2012)

Sorry misread your post thought someone had appeared doing 34mph.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2012)

I am getting a little pished off with this, my PR's or top eight highlights are almost all 17 days old and mostly not on my commute. My objective mainly on the commute is do it as fast as possible, and this week my (moving avg on 5 rides and 70 odd miles is 18.4mph) yesterday I came close to a record going home the harder of the two rides but has a tailwind most days http://app.strava.com/rides/18575646 again that is moving avg Garmin is set to autostop, yet I am not getting any PR's not even second or third fastest times, to say this a peeing me off is an understatement!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2012)

I have one with three of us tied here


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have one with three of us tied here


On willHub's he is marked as being the KOM in the "fastest time" part of the page yet in the Table it is Owen, which is a bit strange. Willhub do you have the KOM in your profile page? The same for you Hacienda


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2012)

I've got a couple where I am tied for 1st and they don't show in my KoM profile page.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've got a couple where I am tied for 1st and they don't show in my KoM profile page.


 Is your time at the top right Fastest Men? Both Hacienda and Willhub are marked as the fastest men when I look


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2012)

Yes I have it in mine. Not sure if setting the time first has any bearing on how it shows up in your KOMs though.


----------



## gaz (15 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yes I have it in mine. Not sure if setting the time first has any bearing on how it shows up in your KOMs though.


Nope. I'm KOM here but it doesn't show in my list
and this one
and this one
and this one
and this one


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Smart! Well if all goes to plan I'll reach the start of that segment about 1.15pm today


 Did you get there slightly earlier. Blue top, dark shades and dark hat ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> Did you get there slightly earlier. Blue top, dark shades and dark hat ?


 
Yup! I forgot my Ryveta so set out before lunch so I could grab some from the time-warp that is Claydon co-op! Where did you see me?


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

I was out running, just coming up to the T junction at the Greyhound before heading into Blakenham. LOL at the Clayon Co-op, I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> I was out running, just coming up to the T junction at the Greyhound before heading into Blakenham. LOL at the Clayon Co-op, I know exactly what you mean


 
I actually looked left as I passed the pub! There was a couple of cars that looked like they were going to pull out in front of me, and I was thinking that I hadn't noticed that the pub was Greene King before!

I pitched in at 11th on the Bahram church segment, which I'm happy with, and I'm unlikely to beat that in a lunch break as it's just a little bit too far away from work for me, here's my ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

Actually I've just looked on Google and I'm thinking of the pub near the newsagents, gawd what a dull correction!


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I actually looked left as I passed the pub! There was a couple of cars that looked like they were going to pull out in front of me, and I was thinking that I hadn't noticed that the pub was Greene King before!
> 
> I pitched in at 11th on the Bahram church segment, which I'm happy with, and I'm unlikely to beat that in a lunch break as it's just a little bit too far away from work for me, here's my ride.


 
Nice one, I am in 7th at the moment and there is only 7 seconds in it between us. I will have another crack tomorrow when I am in next on my bike. I only really have 1/2 mile to warm up before I get there from work and have only really gone for it once, will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mattobrien (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew, it was on the Tide Mill Way Climb


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Andrew, it was on the Tide Mill Way Climb


 
Point of order, you mention the word "climb" yet the segment is downhill. So all it is basically is downhill, close your eyes and hope for the best ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Andrew, it was on the Tide Mill Way Climb


 
Cheers, I'm planning on a whazz around Woodbridge way this Sunday so I'll make you 3/81 instead of 3/80. I've wondered where that segment was, I can't believe it's the main road, I've cycled that many many times (having grown up in Wickham Market!).


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Cheers, I'm planning on a whazz around Woodbridge way this Sunday so I'll make you 3/81 instead of 3/80. I've wondered where that segment was, I can't believe it's the main road, I've cycled that many many times (having grown up in Wickham Market!).


 
If you fancy an early one Matt and I are meeting at the Red Lion, Martlesham at 06:30 on Sunday


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 pity I didn't break the 23mph over the 2 miles. Must try harder. 

After my whinge this morning I am happy with that, I can go and holiday and relax now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> If you fancy an early one Matt and I are meeting at the Red Lion, Martlesham at 06:30 on Sunday


 
Sounds great! I'm allowed out until about noon, is that enough time?


----------



## 4F (15 Aug 2012)

Easily, I am looking to be back home by 10:30 ish Probably be in the region of 50 /60 miles or so.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

Lovely job, I'll hopefully see you there. I'll PM you if I can't make it.


----------



## gaz (15 Aug 2012)

Took a KOM back from a guy who took it off me this morning, who I took it off the other day as he took it off me over the weekend.

How long can this go on for :/


----------



## MrJamie (15 Aug 2012)

I need the Strava excuse book as just missed a KOM on a trail with 39 riders by 1 second  Last time i tried it i was 8 seconds off (at 3min20) and had decided i could never get it. I think this Strava chasing must be making me quicker  That said im sure if I take it, the current #1 will take it back within days, its good fun with segments changing hands a lot round this way.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2012)

I've started to like the average heart rate over a segment


LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 pity I didn't break the 23mph over the 2 miles. Must try harder.
> 
> After my whinge this morning I am happy with that, I can go and holiday and relax now.


 
I like stuff like this. Your heart rate shouts "not even trying"


----------



## lejogger (15 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've got a couple where I am tied for 1st and they don't show in my KoM profile page.


I had that issue. I emailed the support and they fixed it.


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm quite surprised of the high speeds on there. Must be some drafting of buses etc. Might have to take a slight detour on the way home one day to try this one


My mate shattered a KOM today, months ago I had the KOM at nearly 30mph folks have shattered it since, he was over 34mph today  chasing a car that had cut him up  .


----------



## Chrisc (15 Aug 2012)

Just found I still have a KOM here after getting a note that it was gone. Someone musta flagged it cos the one that beat mine was almost two minutes better. Dodgy. 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1590198

Same thing on this one too. I think these are my only remaking KOMs and if anyone genuinely takes them then I give in! Nearly killed me both times!

http://app.strava.com/segments/1117138


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2012)

2nd and 3rd on TWO Major STRAVA section run in to MCR on an 'iccle Fixed bike (with panniers) - just 77" gears.. Hah hah.... get in. 

Willhub watch your pants.....I have no gears (or pants as it nearly burnt a hole in mine pedalling that fast). Finally I get a decent run in to MCR.......


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2012)

Ow........


----------



## SoloCyclist (16 Aug 2012)

Anyone ever get a stranger follow them on Strava. What's the etiquett. Is it polite to follow them back or just let them watch.

I realise all that sounds a bit dogger-ish but I can't rephrase it any better.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Anyone ever get a stranger follow them on Strava. What's the etiquett. Is it polite to follow them back or just let them watch.
> 
> I realise all that sounds a bit dogger-ish but I can't rephrase it any better.



I tend to follow people back assuming I know them from here.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've started to like the average heart rate over a segment
> 
> 
> I like stuff like this. Your heart rate shouts "not even trying"


 I wish that was the case, but two things I reckon my max is around 165, predicted is 172 and my Garmin strap takes a while to start to register my HR at the start until it gets a bit sweaty! I think I could squeeze out a bit more maybe get it up to an average of 23.2mph over the 2 miles. I wager the KOM will last less than a week lol.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Aug 2012)

Oh look who is in 9th place on my KOM segment  http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 and Check out his pages and pages of KOM Lol http://app.strava.com/athletes/170553/segments/leader


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Anyone ever get a stranger follow them on Strava. What's the etiquett. Is it polite to follow them back or just let them watch.
> 
> I realise all that sounds a bit dogger-ish but I can't rephrase it any better.



I would check their profile before following back - I had someone follow me recently who it became obvious was a spammer as soon as you looked at their profile: no rides, just dodgy links. 

d.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Aug 2012)

LOCO said:


> Oh look who is in 9th place on my KOM segment  http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 and Check out his pages and pages of KOM Lol http://app.strava.com/athletes/170553/segments/leader


 
Pah, I did a side by side comparison with him and my figures are higher:












Admittedly I stopped reading after the first line...


----------



## SoloCyclist (16 Aug 2012)

The guy's genuine. We are on lots of the same segments. He wins.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> The guy's genuine. We are on lots of the same segments. He wins.


I would say I would be comfortable with that, just saying he is competing with you?


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> The guy's genuine. We are on lots of the same segments. He wins.



Sounds good to me. I would follow him back. 

d.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> 2nd and 3rd on TWO Major STRAVA section run in to MCR on an 'iccle Fixed bike (with panniers) - just 77" gears.. Hah hah.... get in.
> 
> Willhub watch your pants.....I have no gears (or pants as it nearly burnt a hole in mine pedalling that fast). Finally I get a decent run in to MCR.......


 
I did one of them today which i didn't know about - up to 4th without trying


----------



## 400bhp (16 Aug 2012)

LOCO said:


> I wish that was the case, *but two things I reckon my max is around 165, predicted is 172 and my Garmin strap takes a while to start to register my HR at the start until it gets a bit sweaty!* I think I could squeeze out a bit more maybe get it up to an average of 23.2mph over the 2 miles. I wager the KOM will last less than a week lol.


 
You know this, other people don't


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Just found I still have a KOM here after getting a note that it was gone. Someone musta flagged it cos the one that beat mine was almost two minutes better. Dodgy.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1590198
> 
> ...


I keep on getting an email on a segment near a mtb course, I like to think its just folks forgetting to switch their garmin off and the top speeds of 70-80mph give it away!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Aug 2012)

I was feeling a bit dweeby and sad about commuting to work possibly for the last time on my trusty old 'vintage' touring bike, but regained KOM on a nearby segment, which made for a fitting Swan Song. Quite pleased as (like most KOMs) I gained it on a bike that's as old as I am and while wearing commuter clothes and a heavy rucksack!

By this afternoon I'll likely be on the single speed that is bridging the gap between my trusty tourer and a Triban 3, so doubt I'll be getting any KOMs for a while!


----------



## willhub (17 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> 2nd and 3rd on TWO Major STRAVA section run in to MCR on an 'iccle Fixed bike (with panniers) - just 77" gears.. Hah hah.... get in.
> 
> Willhub watch your pants.....I have no gears (or pants as it nearly burnt a hole in mine pedalling that fast). Finally I get a decent run in to MCR.......


 
I'm not in Manchester anymore. What segments were they?


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I'm not in Manchester anymore. What segments were they?


 
A34 run into Manchester down to the hospitals !!


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Aug 2012)

Had two segments tied were I was pretty quick in the last couple of days. Just googled the guy. Turns out he is a world duathlon champion. Think there will be a few segments falling in Cheshire........


----------



## willhub (17 Aug 2012)

Might have a crack at some segments in Manchester next Saturday, but I've got 29 miles to ride to Kirkburton and it's got almost 3,000ft of climbing so can't tire myself out!


Getting the train to Manchester specially to do some segments  (jk)

Oh that Segment fossyant, you're still 4mph away


----------



## ohnovino (17 Aug 2012)

Just got my first email to say I've lost a KOM. I checked out the ride that took it, and the cheeky so-and-so did a meandering route, mostly taking it easy but sprinting on the segments I'm leading.

Challenge accepted...


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Aug 2012)

No KOMs but an overall PB time for my ride into work this morning. Getting close to a certain Mr Gaz, of this parish, for a few of the segments around Clapham Common! 

http://app.strava.com/rides/18825505


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Aug 2012)

Got a few PRs on my ride to Brighton and Back, Today. Very hot but an awesome day for cycling...! Probably most pleased with my PR on Ditchling Beacon. 54th (out of 1705)!


----------



## willhub (18 Aug 2012)

Tell ya what, getting a KOM in Yorkshire is harder than in Manchester. I got the one coming into my village though, and I stopped sprinting half way because I thought my wheel was about to fall off.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> Might have a crack at some segments in Manchester next Saturday, but I've got 29 miles to ride to Kirkburton and it's got almost 3,000ft of climbing so can't tire myself out!
> 
> 
> Getting the train to Manchester specially to do some segments  (jk)
> ...



Kirkburton is my neck of the woods. Where you going?


----------



## willhub (18 Aug 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Kirkburton is my neck of the woods. Where you going?


 
I'm getting train to Manchester, gonna have a bit of a ride round Manchester, say hello to some people, then head over to Holme Firth up to Kirkburton for a friends house warming, then doing a bit of cycling Sunday and then cycling back to Selby.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I'm getting train to Manchester, gonna have a bit of a ride round Manchester, say hello to some people, then head over to Holme Firth up to Kirkburton for a friends house warming, then doing a bit of cycling Sunday and then cycling back to Selby.


nice ride. All downhill from burton to selby! Well almost all. :-)


----------



## willhub (18 Aug 2012)

Chrisc said:


> nice ride. All downhill from burton to selby! Well almost all. :-)


 
Never felt like that last Saturday, headwind all the way from Manchester, I was dead by the time I got to even Emily Moor.


----------



## Chrisc (19 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> Never felt like that last Saturday, headwind all the way from Manchester, I was dead by the time I got to even Emily Moor.


That's bad luck. Wind almost always behind coming from Manchester and should shove you up Emley.


----------



## SoloCyclist (19 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I placed 33/38 on a segment today. I got stopped at THREE sets of traffic lights on the 1.3 mile stretch. I'm not going to flag it I'll just not bother with it. I can't remember ever getting three green lights when I used to use that road regular.


 
Obviously talking nonsense. Took this KOM today. There's a short sprint someone has created at the start of the segment. I thought I'd give it a go then all the lights turned to green as I approached each one so I kept the effort up. Ended up taking both KOMs although the short sprint was a tie.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Aug 2012)

Knocked into the top tens on three segments on my single speed, can't wait to try them again once I have gears


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2012)

Got the 'your KOM has been beaten notification by 1min and 52 secs' today, usually that much means a motorbike/car/van but not this bloke his times were great averaging 22mph and only maxing at 38mph


----------



## 4F (19 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Knocked into the top tens on three segments on my single speed, can't wait to try them again once I have gears


Nice one, that was a good ride out today. Shame there was not a segment as we were drafting the tractor.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Got the 'your KOM has been beaten notification by 1min and 52 secs' today, usually that much means a motorbike/car/van but not this bloke his times were great averaging 22mph and only maxing at 38mph


 
I had one of those today. Bloke had uploaded all the rides of his Garmin dating back a couple of years. He did get one off me that was right as he was running a HRM and power meter. The other was a definite car jobby where he had taken about 12 koms in one ride and averaged well over 30 with a 50 mph top speed. Looking at a couple of his other rides I think a few of his KOMs will be flagged.


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had one of those today. Bloke had uploaded all the rides of his Garmin dating back a couple of years. He did get one off me that was right as he was running a HRM and power meter. The other was a definite car jobby where he had taken about 12 koms in one ride and averaged well over 30 with a 50 mph top speed. Looking at a couple of his other rides I think a few of his KOMs will be flagged.


Yeah, I get one like that often on a KOM I've got near a MTB centre, the average 40mph up the 7% hill and a max in the region of 70-80mph. I think folk have a good ride in the mtb centre and forget to switch their GPS off.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Yeah, I get one like that often on a KOM I've got near a MTB centre, the average 40mph up the 7% hill and a max in the region of 70-80mph. I think folk have a good ride in the mtb centre and forget to switch their GPS off.


 
Yes, but...If you are running strava you are clearly interested in this nonesense, so there is no excuse for leaving on a dodgy ride. Feckin annoys me.


----------



## gb155 (20 Aug 2012)

Just noted there is a segment on the 8 kicks of the canal at Marple, I'm busy for a few weeks but when I get a chance, it'll be full on assault time on that kom


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

Word of warning, myself 4f and mattobrien pushed hard through a three mile segment yesterday but made the classic mistake of stopping for a slash and a breather about to metres before the end of the segment


----------



## BSRU (20 Aug 2012)

Took 4 seconds off my PB on a KOM I am making some effort on, now only 17 seconds behind the KOM, a decent local club rider who was racing two of his club mates.
Raceshape shows I am going into the segment too slow and loosing 15 seconds straight away, loosing a few more seconds taking a rest after the first drag then loosing 8 more seconds more on the main drag but gaining 6 seconds on the final drag.


----------



## 4F (20 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Word of warning, myself 4f and mattobrien pushed hard through a three mile segment yesterday but made the classic mistake of stopping for a slash and a breather about to metres before the end of the segment


 
LOL I am 24th out of 24 and you are 23rd on that section


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

Rematch needed!


----------



## willhub (20 Aug 2012)

Someone tried to take my segment I created into my village. That's MY segment 

http://app.strava.com/rides/18931205#342162464

I'll have to try a different cog at the back next time, I was only in the 5th, I'm sure if I get a run up to it at 30mph I'll be spinning fast enough in the 6th cog to get the power out and propel oneself to 40mph.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

I nipped out for a lunchtime quicky and was really disappointed that my crappy phone didn't get the GPS close enough to even register any segments, so I uploaded the GPX from my Holux and got a surprise KOM! http://app.strava.com/rides/19134916#345821105


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Aug 2012)

My apologies if this has been posted before, but someone uses Strava to create 'art' http://blog.strava.com/stravart-5068/


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

Hmm-lost this segment. The guy has obviously loaded up all his historic times as it dates back to 2009. Nothing wrong with that but the speed looks a little fishy. I don't doubt for a minute that it can be achieved, but to do it without knowing there was a segment is unlikely. I appreciate the guy is clearly very very capable (google him if you want to see), but I can't view his ride where he took the KoM. What to do?


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hmm-lost this segment. The guy has obviously loaded up all his historic times as it dates back to 2009. Nothing wrong with that but the speed looks a little fishy. I don't doubt for a minute that it can be achieved, but to do it without knowing there was a segment is unlikely. I appreciate the guy is clearly very very capable (google him if you want to see), but I can't view his ride where he took the KoM. What to do?


 
Look at the estimated power he's pushing out... I'd say that, combined with the fact that it's only 3 seconds faster than your time makes it look very genuine. From google it looks like he's a specialist time trialler (sub 21 minute 10s). Definitely not one to report... and in favourable conditions I'm sure you could find that 3 seconds couldn't you? Wait around for a tail wind day! (I appreciate there aren't many of those though!)

EDIT: the sub 21min 10tt was a two up, but he's got an individual 2 hour 50tt ride, so if he's capable of pushing out a 25mph average for 2 hours, I'm sure a 31mph average over less than 1 minute is very possible.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

Yeah, you can, for a split second (by clicking on the date) see his ride time and average speed-looks plausible.

Now the interesting thing, when putting the ride into Strava segment detailer, the KoM is Jody Cundy :bow:. His ride must have been flagged-but why would anyone flag his ride.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

I guess it does show another flaw with strava. Someone posts a fast time and they have their account locked down-very difficult to have a look to see if it's real. Likely to lead to more people flagging genuine rides.


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yeah, you can, for a split second (by clicking on the date) see his ride time and average speed-looks plausible.
> 
> Now the interesting thing, when putting the ride into Strava segment detailer, the KoM is Jody Cundy :bow:. His ride must have been flagged-but why would anyone flag his ride.


 I daresay he's got enough KOMs that he doesn't need to worry about the odd one being reported. I doubt he's got the time or inclination to email Strava to ask for it to be reinstated either! He probably has other proper races to worry about!!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

I think he has removed all his rides-so he flagged himself


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Aug 2012)

Got my First KOM the other day, The previous guy had held the top stop for months, I beat it by quite a big chunk only to lose KOM a few days later.
SO unfair, but as soon as you set faster times, it attracts the "Big Fish". He could have left me with KOM for a little longer


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Got my First KOM the other day, The previous guy had held the top stop for months, I beat it by quite a big chunk only to lose KOM a few days later.
> SO unfair, but as soon as you set faster times, it attracts the "Big Fish". He could have left me with KOM for a little longer


 
There's something in this. I've took a few new ones recently (where the kom had been there for some time) and some have been taken back (not by the previous KoM holder) in a pretty short space of time. I think a lot is weather dependant-mainly wind direction, so people will have a go when the wind is blowing the right way.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> There's something in this. I've took a few new ones recently (where the kom had been there for some time) and some have been taken back (not by the previous KoM holder) in a pretty short space of time. I think a lot is weather dependant-mainly wind direction, so people will have a go when the wind is blowing the right way.


 
well luckly I hold on to another 2 KOM, shhhhhhhhhhhh, I supose I better go get PR's on them to keep them.


----------



## willhub (21 Aug 2012)

400BHP, that KOM you lost is probably genuine, taking into account it's with a tailwind and that the guy who took it is a very fast timetrialist getting way under the hour for 25 miles and winning 12 hour time trials I believe.

400BHP, you've not had that segment for a while unless you're called Kev Wild?


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
And a) Has it?
Or b) is it still standing?
And then c) are you going to share it?!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
> And a) Has it?
> Or b) is it still standing?
> And then c) are you going to share it?!!


 
Yep

I thought I was not going to get caught on this. At the time I was nine seconds ahead of my nearest rival over the mile. I have clawed back a couple of seconds on a more recent attempt, but think I need a strong East wind and no traffic to take the KOM again. I am not desperate to do it as you are hitting speeds over 40mph on what is a less than perfect road surface with a cross roads at the bottom on a fairly busy road.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> 1. 400BHP, that KOM you lost is probably genuine, taking into account it's with a tailwind and that the guy who took it is a very fast timetrialist getting way under the hour for 25 miles and winning 12 hour time trials I believe.
> 
> 2. 400BHP, you've not had that segment for a while unless you're called Kev Wild?


 
1. Agreed

2. I never said I'd had it for a while-joint top with Kev Wild.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
> And a) Has it?
> Or b) is it still standing?
> And then c) are you going to share it?!!


 
I will never have a segment that I think it will NEVER be beaten. I'm not that fast.

There's a few I've ridden my bollox off-one in particular springs to mind and no, I'm not sharing it.


----------



## zizou (21 Aug 2012)

Got my Rapha Rising roundel in the mail today, very nice!



lejogger said:


> Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
> And a) Has it?
> Or b) is it still standing?
> And then c) are you going to share it?!!


 
I know there is always someone (or indeed many people!) faster than me so each KOM i hold feels temporary 

The most annoying thing is having a good KOM then a few people in a race, chaingang or group ride setting times that demolishes all the other top times on the leaderboard leaving little chance of ever getting back on top.


----------



## willhub (21 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
> And a) Has it?
> Or b) is it still standing?
> And then c) are you going to share it?!!


 
I have yeah, so it's depressing when it gets beaten.

I always think if I had a power meter most segments would be easy to beat, especially in the hills, I'd simply just have to sit at 350W constantly and that'd give me a KOM.


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I have yeah, so it's depressing when it gets beaten.
> 
> I always think if I had a power meter most segments would be easy to beat, especially in the hills, I'd simply just have to sit at 350W constantly and that'd give me a KOM.



Easier said than done... And those power meters don't come cheap!!

I don't think there are any cycle chat peeps who strava that locally to me so I think I'd be pretty safe mentioning any here. 
I don't think it's the same for a lot of you on here though!

I've got one that I did when pumped up after a short TT and with a tailwind. Definitely not unbeatable, but I'd say unless there are favourable conditions it would be tricky. One of my club mates gave it a go and came up 3mph average short and he's not slow. 
I know for a fact there are two guys in the club who could paste me on any segment in any conditions, but they don't use strava thankfully... They just win proper races!


----------



## willhub (21 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Easier said than done... And those power meters don't come cheap!!
> 
> I don't think there are any cycle chat peeps who strava that locally to me so I think I'd be pretty safe mentioning any here.
> I don't think it's the same for a lot of you on here though!
> ...


 
Should be easy, since I can average 330W for 23 minutes. And I'm fitter than when I did that.

I don't get this thing about proper racing, a lot of proper racers use Strava, just because some people are winning loads of races does not mean they're not allowed to use Strava, even if they were not winning races they'd probably still not be using Strava.

Some Strava segments are good for training I think, like intervals, especially if they're on a regular look, I rarely go out specifically to beat segments, I do a training ride and have a go at them, regardless of weather I'm knackered or not.


----------



## zizou (21 Aug 2012)

check out this ride 

http://app.strava.com/rides/18625394


----------



## 4F (21 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> check out this ride
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/18625394


 
Classic


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> check out this ride
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/18625394


 
Good work! *plots*


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

willhub said:


> I don't get this thing about proper racing, a lot of proper racers use Strava, just because some people are winning loads of races does not mean they're not allowed to use Strava, even if they were not winning races they'd probably still not be using Strava.
> 
> Some Strava segments are good for training I think, like intervals, especially if they're on a regular look, I rarely go out specifically to beat segments, I do a training ride and have a go at them, regardless of weather I'm knackered or not.


 
I completely agree with you that Strava is a great and useful tool for all cyclists.
My point was just that although I do a tiny bit of racing, Strava is a fantastic tool for allowing every single cyclist to compete at some sort of level, and I really try and grab KOMs, i get a great buzz from it. Whereas a lot of elite level riders will of course find Strava incredibly useful, but will no doubt place more importance on national level races and time trials than they do at being KOM on 'Tw*ttin it past the Tennis Courts' for instance!


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> 'Tw*ttin it past the Tennis Courts' for instance!


 
If you think that is a silly name check this out  . I refuse to attempt it as I don't want to be KOM of it.


----------



## lejogger (21 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you think that is a silly name check this out  . I refuse to attempt it as I don't want to be KOM of it.


 Yeah Hacienda, just how fast would you be up George Osbourne's fudge tunnel??!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> check out this ride
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/18625394


 
he could have done more by pausing it and un pauing round the 2 islands at the bottom!!! lol


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

Damn this pesky weather - for every KoM I get I seem to lose 2.

Bring on winter..not really, enjoying cycling in shorts and sort sleeve top


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

I reclaimed a KOM last night on what turned out be a fubar front tyre! Wonder how fast I could have gone without a bulging tyre rubbing the forks?


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2012)

It's 0.1m, too much going on to get carried away with willy waving.


----------



## gaz (22 Aug 2012)

1 BLOODY SECOND!!!


----------



## lejogger (22 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> 1 BLOODY SECOND!!!


 Got to be gutted at that! 1 second on a 7.7 mile segment!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> 1 BLOODY SECOND!!!


 
flag his ride


----------



## doctornige (22 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you think that is a silly name check this out  . I refuse to attempt it as I don't want to be KOM of it.



One of my namings. http://app.strava.com/segments/2183707


----------



## lejogger (22 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you think that is a silly name check this out  . I refuse to attempt it as I don't want to be KOM of it.



Actually took the KOM on 'tw@ttin' it past the tennis courts' on the way home from work tonight! 
Not only did I have to slow for a van midway through, but the reason the van had to slow was for two of my club mates up the road! Needless to say I blasted past them with a shout and a wave... I'm sure they'll understand why I didn't slow for a chat!


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2012)

OK - new Android phone arrived.
Strava installed.
Going to have a go at this.


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Here's a question then... Does anyone here hold a KOM that when they rode it they thought "I've ridden my b*llocks off there, that is NEVER going to be beaten"!!!
> And a) Has it?
> Or b) is it still standing?
> And then c) are you going to share it?!!


If they think that, there a mug IMO, there's always someone better


----------



## Edwards80 (22 Aug 2012)

Just been out with the club for an evening ride up through Mellor. Cat 3 climb according to Strava. Even if you think competing against other folks is a bit daft, seeing your progress is ace  I was 1 min faster up the climb than when I did it a few months ago! Very satisfying seeing it in Strava


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Actually took the KOM on 'tw@ttin' it past the tennis courts' on the way home from work tonight!
> Not only did I have to slow for a van midway through, but the reason the van had to slow was for two of my club mates up the road! Needless to say I blasted past them with a shout and a wave... I'm sure they'll understand why I didn't slow for a chat!


 
I had much more satisfaction getting my KOM on this one though.


----------



## lejogger (23 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had much more satisfaction getting my KOM on this one though.


 Haha, I definitely need to be more imaginitive with my segment names from now on!

I took a new route into work this morning. Obviously I won't know until I upload it tonight, but after a quick browse on the site, I don't actually think I hit ANY segments on the way, apart from the one that's impossible at the moment due to temporary traffic lights 

NO SEGMENTS??! How is this possible?!


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2012)

According to Stravaviewer, I've picked up a new KOM this week and I didn't even have to get out of bed to win it - it's a new segment that someone's created that I just happened to set the fastest time on back in June. 

Of course, now it's a segment, someone is bound to target it - I've only got 2secs on the second place man, so I expect to lose it very soon. Oh well, easy come, easy go.

I've also got two new third places on newly created segments. One of them looks gettable but has two sets of traffic lights on it...

d.


----------



## thefollen (23 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Bam... beat him by 19 seconds today. And I've got a cold at the moment.


 
Level with you on 'Bedford Hill (just the Climb)' now! Not working today, rode a couple of laps round Richmond Park and thought I'd have a crack at it on the way home!


----------



## gaz (23 Aug 2012)

thefollen said:


> Level with you on 'Bedford Hill (just the Climb)' now! Not working today, rode a couple of laps round Richmond Park and thought I'd have a crack at it on the way home!


Now i'll have to try on this segment :P


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2012)

Got a 2nd place on a segment the other week after it was suggested to me by 400bhp that I might be able to do well on it.
Only 1 second off top after my 1st attempt, looked again and somebody had knocked another 8 seconds off to go kom. 

Anyway, thought I'd have a try this morning and boom, kom by 2 seconds


----------



## zizou (23 Aug 2012)

Is there a way of flagging 'faulty' segments? (can only see the option for dangerous ones)

For example this one: http://app.strava.com/segments/1434989 The start of it is through a garden (then the gps plotting after that doesnt follow the road particularly well) so although it is a road used often by cyclists there are only 7 times on it and my rides never seem to get picked up on it!


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> Is there a way of flagging 'faulty' segments? (can only see the option for dangerous ones)
> 
> For example this one: http://app.strava.com/segments/1434989 The start of it is through a garden (then the gps plotting after that doesnt follow the road particularly well) so although it is a road used often by cyclists there are only 7 times on it and my rides never seem to get picked up on it!


Why don't you create a new segment instead?


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> Is there a way of flagging 'faulty' segments? (can only see the option for dangerous ones)
> 
> For example this one: http://app.strava.com/segments/1434989 The start of it is through a garden (then the gps plotting after that doesnt follow the road particularly well) so although it is a road used often by cyclists there are only 7 times on it and my rides never seem to get picked up on it!


You could always just recreate the segment with good data and hide the bad one.


----------



## zizou (23 Aug 2012)

Suppose i'll do that then, feels a bit like cheating


----------



## zizou (23 Aug 2012)

How do you hide the old segment?


----------



## doctornige (23 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> How do you hide the old segment?


make it private ... Or delete it.


----------



## zizou (23 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> make it private ... Or delete it.


 
I didnt make the segment


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> Suppose i'll do that then, feels a bit like cheating


That's not cheating, it will repopulate the segment from all the historic rides so nobody should miss out


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

I deleted a segment yesterday that I created - had a bit of a running battle with another cyclist where we have swapped KoM a few times. He took it back on Tuesday by 2 seconds (1:58 IIRC) about 23 mph. I then did it on the way home yesterday and smashed his time, averaged about 25-26 as I had half an eye on my garmin. Got home and it had logged 2:33 for the segment.  The issue was that the segment finished very close to some lights. As I was waiting at the lights it clearly thought i hadn't finished the segment.

I deleted it, then recreated it to be a bit shorter. The good thing is that the guy is still KoM on the recreated segment (by 1 second) so I haven't taken his away unfairly.

I suspect it might confuse him to see his KoM was done in July, rather than his latest ride on that segment (this Tuesday)


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2012)

I did the same on a segment I created for similar reasons - I felt a bit bad about it because I'd lost the KOM to another rider and I was worried he'd think I'd deleted it for that reason. Especially when his name didn't appear in the recreated segment and I was KOM again! Oops!

Turned out it was just the system being slow to update and after a while, he reappeared back in top spot again - but only temporarily, mind, until I get the opportunity to have another go at it and reclaim by legitimate means what is rightfully mine... 

d.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2012)

Likewise


----------



## Nebulous (24 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Got to be gutted at that! 1 second on a 7.7 mile segment!


 
I've got one where I'm KOM by 1 second, which is 20 miles long! I didn't know it was a segment, but my legs were on fire on a 40 mile ride and it felt really good. I uploaded it and there it was .


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Aug 2012)

Yeah! 3 KOM in one ride last night!


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

Created my account last night and uploaded the data. There are 5 segments on my commute and i am around mid table on all of them. Oh dear i can see this turning in to something of an obsession...


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

I've lost 8 KoM's in the last week


----------



## lejogger (24 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've lost 8 KoM's in the last week


 
8? I'd be devastated.

I lost one yesterday... it was one of those I'd held for a while and I'd got used to having around. Maybe I took it for granted, I didn't spend as much time with it as I should have done - got complacent. It came as a complete shock to receive the email to say that it was now residing with someone else. I thought we'd be together forever...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Aug 2012)

Ha Ha, lost 8, supose if you have alot its hard to keep, I went over a couple of my on KOM and increased them by a few seconds, gotta watch out for those sneaky pro's


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

Nah-all part of it. WGAF really.

The good thing is, [I believe] all are well within my capabilities to retreive-just a question of when....


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Aug 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr Go claim your rightfull KOM's


----------



## gaz (24 Aug 2012)

thefollen said:


> Level with you on 'Bedford Hill (just the Climb)' now! Not working today, rode a couple of laps round Richmond Park and thought I'd have a crack at it on the way home!


Erm... so I tried it again...... and got joint top  also got KOM on the longer section http://app.strava.com/segments/1573602
Happy with that considering there was a 8mph headwind and it was damp


----------



## thefollen (25 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Erm... so I tried it again...... and got joint top  also got KOM on the longer section http://app.strava.com/segments/1573602
> Happy with that considering there was a 8mph headwind and it was damp



Excellent effort! Friday legs too. Was this on the carbon??


----------



## gaz (25 Aug 2012)

thefollen said:


> Excellent effort! Friday legs too. Was this on the carbon??


Yeah. I should be able to do a similar time on the single speed, would be super spiny though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

Been eying a Stretch in Peterborough for some time, I arrive in the city and find temporary Roadworks with traffic lights.


----------



## pally83 (25 Aug 2012)

Gutted. Went out for a gentle 'ride with mother' earlier that was cut short due to rain. Since the pace was so slow, I easily had the legs to attack a cat 4 climb that I'm 8th on. Went a bit too late and ended up with nothing. Boo. Hiss. I blame the parent.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Been eying a Stretch in Peterborough for some time, I arrive in the city and find temporary Roadworks with traffic lights.


Oundle Road or Thorpe Road until recently there's been two set of light on the former and one set suddenly appeared a few days ago on the latter  The only thing moving is a bike


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Aug 2012)

Got one early on my ride today. Much more chuffed with my times on the big climbs I did though. Weird but coming in the top 20% on a 5 mile climb that has been used for the national hill climb gives me that incentive to push that bit harder than a one mile flat segment you know you will be there or thereabouts on. Probably because I am a big lad and climbing doesn't come naturally. Sorry I seem to be waffling.


----------



## SoloCyclist (25 Aug 2012)

Got another three today, but one segment I went for I got my bearings wrong and wasn't actually in the segment, went too soon. So I just created my own segment where I was trying and scored a 1st place but no crown as it's a new segment. :-)

On to my 3rd page of KOMs now :-)

http://app.strava.com/athletes/609367/segments/leader

Edit: looking at that KOM page link, I got 5 today including the one I created and a hidden one. keeps on getting better.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Oundle Road or Thorpe Road until recently there's been two set of light on the former and one set suddenly appeared a few days ago on the latter  The only thing moving is a bike



It was Thorpe road, and I had a tailwind 

I tried to improve my time at the rowing lake but it was thick pedestrians.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I tried to improve my time at the rowing lake but it was thick pedestrians.


I've never got a clear run by the rowing lake, its always mobbed and I'm too lazy to get out of my bed at dawn I'm guessing that's when the KOM got it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

I'm going to try for PB tomorrow morning, no chance of KOM on my single speed


----------



## doctornige (25 Aug 2012)

There are a lot of KOM excuses here. Contrary to some other posters, for me, I am finding that I cannot bag a certain elusive KOM because I am not FIT, FAST and BRAVE enough to maintain 30mph *down* this year's National Hill Climb course. I am 4 seconds off a certain version of that segment, and today only put in a 3rd PB, despite everything in my favour (low wind, no traffic, able to take racing line on bends). Hell, I even came close to wraxing a Fulcrum Racing 5 on a Catseye in pursuit of this goal. I felt fast all the way, and still FAILED. Reason? Not fast enough. 

Corollary: my fastest time was set while being chased down the hill by a German tour coach. Maybe if someone was chasing me with something like an 18-wheeler, I might be motivated to go quicker!

N.

PS, it totally crossed my mine to switch my friendly "Hello" to passing fellow roadies with a tortured scream of "STRAAAAAVAAAAA!!!!"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> PS, it totally crossed my mine to switch my friendly "Hello" to passing fellow roadies with a tortured scream of "STRAAAAAVAAAAA!!!!"



Brilliant!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Aug 2012)

doctornige said:


> There are a lot of KOM excuses here. Contrary to some other posters, for me, I am finding that I cannot bag a certain elusive KOM because I am not FIT, FAST and BRAVE enough to maintain 30mph *down* this year's National Hill Climb course. I am 4 seconds off a certain version of that segment, and today only put in a 3rd PB, despite everything in my favour (low wind, no traffic, able to take racing line on bends). Hell, I even came close to wraxing a Fulcrum Racing 5 on a Catseye in pursuit of this goal. I felt fast all the way, and still FAILED. Reason? Not fast enough.
> 
> Corollary: my fastest time was set while being chased down the hill by a German tour coach. Maybe if someone was chasing me with something like an 18-wheeler, I might be motivated to go quicker!
> 
> ...


 
I was going up Long Hill this morning. I can't seem to get that KOM of Mike Cumming lol 
All I need to do is work out how to sustain an extra 50 watts for 15 minutes and lose about two stone of me and the bike.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to try for PB tomorrow morning, no chance of KOM on my single speed


I've been doing the Rowing Lake segment on a 13kg+ SS; its too flat and busy with peds for gears to be much of an advantage anyway


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> I've been doing the Rowing Lake segment on a 13kg+ SS; its too flat and busy with peds for gears to be much of an advantage anyway



I also think I'll be hungover


----------



## MrJamie (25 Aug 2012)

Ive got 5 segments on light trails that im 1-2 seconds off the KOM, same guy every time too although mostly only 1-2 miles long. He's clearly faster than me, hardly speeds up for the segments where as I tend to go out to a segment with favourable wind direction, conserving energy then blasting it as a sprint - still it seems to work as some kind of interval training.


----------



## doctornige (25 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was going up Long Hill this morning. I can't seem to get that KOM of Mike Cumming lol
> All I need to do is work out how to sustain an extra 50 watts for 15 minutes and lose about two stone of me and the bike.



We probably passed each other. I was on it shortly before 10 doing mad speeds towards Whaley.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Aug 2012)

I was riding up it about 10:30 so probably just missed you. Surprised there weren't more people out tbh and on The Cat as well, only saw a couple of other riders.


----------



## doctornige (26 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was riding up it about 10:30 so probably just missed you. Surprised there weren't more people out tbh and on The Cat as well, only saw a couple of other riders.



The weather forecast was patchy. I knew I would do best if I went early. Maybe others were worried. 

Bagged another 10 miles his morning on the same basis. Monday will be awful.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Aug 2012)

Reckon 5th on here is my best performance......


3 year old on the back.

Ave it


----------



## Fnaar (26 Aug 2012)

Hey, I got a KOM!!! 

However, I am ranked 1/1  so i am te only person to have done it. what I don't understand is that I thought you could onlydefine segments from a completed ride, and I didn'tdefine tis seg myself. So someone else did, but hasn't done it ??? Me no understand


----------



## on the road (26 Aug 2012)

You can create a route using the dawing tool from another website, download the route as a gpx file, upload the gpx file to strava and then create a section from that even though you haven't ridden it.


----------



## HLaB (26 Aug 2012)

on the road said:


> You can create a route using the dawing tool from another website, download the route as a gpx file, upload the gpx file to strava and then create a section from that even though you haven't ridden it.


I tried that a while ago, strava didn't like route only (no other data, ie time) gpx files and couldn't process them.


----------



## on the road (27 Aug 2012)

gpx files from some older websites are incompatible, but gpx files from Breadcrumbs work, I know I've tried it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Aug 2012)

Somebody near here has created a segment from their workplace to their front door. I'm still tempted to try for KOM though...


----------



## craven2354 (27 Aug 2012)

I'm now ofFicially addicted to strava racing went out yesterday got a 2nd place I will take the kom by the end of the day


----------



## Gixer Rob (27 Aug 2012)

had a ride out yesterday on MTB with guy new to cycling,,was explaining the uses and benefits of Strava, when he asked a question that had never occured to me :-/,,,
when Strava is tracking u on your I phone for instance, does it use your data download allowance?? or does GPS not work that way


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2012)

on the road said:


> gpx files from some older websites are incompatible, but gpx files from Breadcrumbs work, I know I've tried it.


Cool, I'll give that a try.

There's one segment on my commute I'm trying to create but strava keeps on hanging, I though it was too close to home so I chopped it back to half a mile away and it still hangs.


----------



## Fnaar (27 Aug 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> had a ride out yesterday on MTB with guy new to cycling,,was explaining the uses and benefits of Strava, when he asked a question that had never occured to me :-/,,,
> when Strava is tracking u on your I phone for instance, does it use your data download allowance?? or does GPS not work that way


 
The way I use Strava (and have used Endomondo and similar mapping apps) is to look at map/stats etc after I've finished the ride. With this in mind, I start the app with data and GPS enabled, outside my house, till gps 'locks on'. The I turn off data, put phone in airplane mode, bung it in my jersey pocket and off I go. If the ride/run/walk involves a stop, i pause the app. Like this, I can get a good 5 hrs 30' out of it. Battery usage goes up of course if you start using other things en route, like camera, make a call, send a text, etc. I also take a small solar/USB charger with me, which can bung another 40-50% on the phone if needed, but it seldom is. If you want to check your progress, speed, stats en route, your battery life will diminish quickly, but used as suggested, you ca nget lot of use, with no data usage.


----------



## gaz (27 Aug 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> had a ride out yesterday on MTB with guy new to cycling,,was explaining the uses and benefits of Strava, when he asked a question that had never occured to me :-/,,,
> when Strava is tracking u on your I phone for instance, does it use your data download allowance?? or does GPS not work that way


GPS does not work that way.


----------



## MrJamie (27 Aug 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> had a ride out yesterday on MTB with guy new to cycling,,was explaining the uses and benefits of Strava, when he asked a question that had never occured to me :-/,,,
> when Strava is tracking u on your I phone for instance, does it use your data download allowance?? or does GPS not work that way


The GPS itself even assisted shouldnt use any data, but when you finish a ride it uploads the ride and downloads the segment stats by default which will use data allowance if you dont do it over wifi, probably well under 1megabyte (my .gpx are usually 100-300k) a time though. Other apps like Endomondo do live tracking where they upload your ride to the website while youre going and any tracking app that shows you your location on a map will *probably* be using data to download the map.

You can usually change the settings in the apps or turn cell data off on your phone when you dont need it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Aug 2012)

After recommending Strava to a mate who rides a fixie he promptly starts utterly annihilating my KOM list. Impressive to see though!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

I'm annoyed.

I went for 4 KoM's this morning and only took one.

#1 - couldn't see as the sun was shining into my eyes-was going too slow. 2 seconds off my best time. Rubbish effort
#2 - KoM, yay
#3 & #4. Feckin slow car drivers held me up. I was so angry I shouted "get on the pavement, you're holding me up" not really & to be fair they were driving at sensible speeds.


----------



## gaz (28 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> #1 - couldn't see as the sun was shining into my eyes-was going too slow. 2 seconds off my best time. Rubbish effort


That is why I wear polarized lenses.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> That is why I wear polarized lenses.


 
so do i. couldn't see the garmin screen.


----------



## zizou (28 Aug 2012)

Managed to get a KOM segment today that has been on my target list since June (had about 10 goes at it since then)

Looking at the leaderboard afterwards i noticed omeone else had got under the old KOM time today as well before I knocked him off by a second. I'm pretty lucky though as i eased off when i knew i had it in the bag - i'd have been rather annoyed if i'd let it slip!


----------



## lejogger (28 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> I'm pretty lucky though as i eased off when i knew i had it in the bag - i'd have been rather annoyed if i'd let it slip!


 
Hang on... You EASED OFF??... in a Strava segment???!


----------



## redcard (28 Aug 2012)

Don't you wish the app gave you a warning whenever you were approaching a segment? I'm always 50 yards in before I realise I need to get moving. Would also be handy if it counted down the distance until the segment was over


----------



## redcard (28 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Hang on... You EASED OFF??... in a Strava segment???!



You don't play all your cards at once.

Or something.


----------



## lejogger (28 Aug 2012)

redcard said:


> You don't play all your cards at once.
> 
> Or something.



I couldn't disagree more! 
If you sense you've got a chance then you have to give it your all. Who knows when the wind direction is going to change and render a segment unwinnable for days or even weeks! No matter how fast you go, you'll always be able to beat it if you're consistently maintaining or improving your fitness.


----------



## redcard (28 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> I couldn't disagree more!
> If you sense you've got a chance then you have to give it your all. Who knows when the wind direction is going to change and render a segment unwinnable for days or even weeks! No matter how fast you go, you'll always be able to beat it if you're consistently maintaining or improving your fitness.



Argh! Defeated with logic!!


----------



## gaz (28 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> so do i. couldn't see the garmin screen.


Aaaaah I see, if in doubt, PUSH HARDER!


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (28 Aug 2012)

Just this minute lost a KOM on a small 1k stretch of road just outside my house...so I did whatever any other cyclist would have done, I jumped on my bike and won it back


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Aaaaah I see, if in doubt, PUSH HARDER!


 
Was going to have another go at it on the way home, as it annoyed me this morning. It's a relatively easy one to take back. I refrained from doing so as it's not the done thing (new STRAVA unwritten made up rule) to have a go at a segment twice in one day.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Aug 2012)

redcard said:


> Don't you wish the app gave you a warning whenever you were approaching a segment? I'm always 50 yards in before I realise I need to get moving. Would also be handy if it counted down the distance until the segment was over



If I had the cash I'd write a 'Strava Alarm' app.


----------



## lejogger (29 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If I had the cash I'd write a 'Strava Alarm' app.


 
Surely it's got to be the next big 'must-have' thing on GPS devices. An early warning that counts you down to the start and then counts you down to the finish! Might get tricky on overlapping segments but I'm sure some clever fellow somewhere can sort it out! That's what we pay all that money to Garmin for isn't it?!


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2012)

lejogger said:


> Surely it's got to be the next big 'must-have' thing on GPS devices. An early warning that counts you down to the start and then counts you down to the finish! Might get tricky on overlapping segments but I'm sure some clever fellow somewhere can sort it out! That's what we pay all that money to Garmin for isn't it?!


I think you could manually do it with a tcx file ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> I think you could manually do it with a tcx file ?



Possibly, but a dedicated app would be the lazy route for users, so the one they'd possibly choose. I don't know how open the Strava api is though.

I did think about whether I should post about it on here, but even if I offshore the Dev there's no way I can afford to write this app!


----------



## defy-one (29 Aug 2012)

All this strava talk .... Have downloaded the app. Must start using.
Another question, any way of loading my Garmin edge 200 data into Strava?
As i need the phone for business,always worried about battery life


----------



## redcard (29 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> All this strava talk .... Have downloaded the app. Must start using.
> Another question, any way of loading my Garmin edge 200 data into Strava?
> As i need the phone for business,always worried about battery life



Is it still on the Garmin? If so you just make an account and download a browser plug in, copy everything over in the one go.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Somebody near here has created a segment from their workplace to their front door. I'm still tempted to try for KOM though...


 
If anyone else in Ipswich fancies a chuckle - http://app.strava.com/segments/1150985


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm annoyed.
> 
> I went for 4 KoM's this morning and only took one.
> 
> ...


 
#1 reclaimed. 

#3 likely to be next week now given the bobbins weather forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (29 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> All this strava talk .... Have downloaded the app. Must start using.
> Another question, any way of loading my Garmin edge 200 data into Strava?
> As i need the phone for business,always worried about battery life


 

works fine, I use the same unit


----------



## 4F (29 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> If anyone else in Ipswich fancies a chuckle - http://app.strava.com/segments/1150985


 
LOL, how long do you think it would be until he made that private ? He's not ridden back from work much, 1 ride by 1 person in March


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Aug 2012)

It's also the path along the river and I don't fancy taking my single speed along there, I might nip around it on my MTB later...


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

Northerly wind forecast for tomorrow - time to do a couple of segments I haven't done for a while.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Northerly wind forecast for tomorrow - time to do a couple of segments I haven't done for a while.


Somebody has made a new segment down a Roman road which runs almost directly south, now I know its a segment perhaps I should revisit it


----------



## gaz (30 Aug 2012)

Eugh... thought I would create a segment along a 4.3mile stretch of CS7... Pretty much all of the top 20 have got a resting time of 0. Considering there are over 30 traffic lights on this segment with at least 1/3 being at major junctions.

RLJers :/


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2012)

Sunday morning cyclists Gaz?  Snatch the KOM at 6am on a Sunday!


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Eugh... thought I would create a segment along a 4.3mile stretch of CS7... Pretty much all of the top 20 have got a resting time of 0. Considering there are over 30 traffic lights on this segment with at least 1/3 being at major junctions.
> 
> RLJers :/


 
Pass the segment on to the police


----------



## endoman (30 Aug 2012)

2 KOM's today aided by the Northerly, and a pb up a little ramp near home, the training is making a difference at last.


----------



## mattobrien (31 Aug 2012)

Balance and order have been restored to the world. Just managed to grab 2 KoM's and another PB (2nd in segment). KoM's were both a reasonable distance and with a reasonable no.of other riders having completed (45 and 50);
Witnesham 30
Ashbocking 2 Witnesham

The other PB is especially sweet as Mr Andrew Culture of CC fame recently grabbed an equal time to me on it, nice to have a little clear air again 
America Hill

Feeling quite happy with my lunchtime's riding. Now best get on and do some work...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Sep 2012)

mattobrien said:


> The other PB is especially sweet as Mr Andrew Culture of CC fame recently grabbed an equal time to me on it, nice to have a little clear air again
> America Hill



...and I was on a single speed. I've gotta confess, Matt being a couple of positions above does appeal to my sense of cycling justice, he is far fitter than I!


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Sep 2012)

Well back from my trip to France, which is depressing. Clocked up 370+ miles without upsetting anyone + quite a few were with the kids in tow which is less depressing

One KOM which is a bit shallow as it has three riders, created two segemnts, not for hollow KOM just to see if any of the B'Twin TT'ers (helmets and snap on bars) used a Garmin. The whole of the second week my eldest daughter was using my Winter/Holiday bike the Boardman CX and I was on her too small for me but with 10 inches of saddle post GT Zum 26" Fat wheeler. I never thought I would utter these words but I scalped one of these fat gits on "my small and heavy 26"Hybrid" after he got the raving hump with us slowing him down on a bloody holiday area cycle path.

Another confession the KoM I did get (out of 3) We had had a headwind for ages so I was teaching her for a few miles before the segement how to draft me (she was on the CX the CX has all the Garmin kit and the Garmin attached) on the pretence of resting her legs, BUT I needed her to keep up with me on the segement to record the time and a few hundred yards before I just said see if you can keep pace with me in my draft, how awful is that lol.


----------



## willhub (2 Sep 2012)

I got a lot of top 10 and top 5 yesterday, even a couple of KOMs, suffice to say though, when I went up Rosedale Chimney I nearly got off and walked, I was on 38-25 and could not get the pedals round, my HR would not go above 170 when it should have being hitting 190, I'm considering putting my 34 back on. 

http://app.strava.com/rides/20504343


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Sep 2012)

I just got KOM on this http://app.strava.com/segments/1150985 I feel like a bit of a jerk about it, but alls fair etc etc


----------



## MrJamie (2 Sep 2012)

Its getting so hard to defend my KOMs as rivalry is picking up in my local area, theres 3 or 4 of us constantly taking KOMs off eachother on the trails. I did have 12 at one point, now im down to 4 after I woke up this morning to lose another 3 to the same guy, off out now to reclaim my rightful titles!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> The GPS itself even assisted shouldnt use any data, but when you finish a ride it uploads the ride and downloads the segment stats by default which will use data allowance if you dont do it over wifi, probably well under 1megabyte (my .gpx are usually 100-300k) a time though. Other apps like Endomondo do live tracking where they upload your ride to the website while youre going and any tracking app that shows you your location on a map will *probably* be using data to download the map.
> 
> You can usually change the settings in the apps or turn cell data off on your phone when you dont need it.


I use 3G watchdog on my Android. Went on a 60km ride, waited until it had uploaded etc.

750kb of data, approximately.

Looks like strava doesn't have the option to turn off uploading, but it seems that if it fails (eg you are in flight mode) then it doesn't try again until you return to the the app. So if your data usage is tight, you could probably hack around it. Or wait until you are on a wifi network before finishing your ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Sep 2012)

I got two KOMs this lunchtime, one was a silly short one but I'm really proud of this one http://app.strava.com/segments/1582214 because as recently ago as April of this year just getting to the top of that hill was a personal victory


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2012)

Any of the locals done this tough climb near Bredbury?


----------



## JuanLobbe (3 Sep 2012)

thought I had a PR on a segment this morning only to find that my iPhone reckons it took me twice as long as it actually did. Taking my GPS next time! Grrr


----------



## gaz (3 Sep 2012)

Love how I got 8th of a segment I didn't technically do - http://app.strava.com/segments/1394331
When I actually took a different route - http://app.strava.com/rides/20734076#371769404


----------



## JuanLobbe (3 Sep 2012)

anyone had problems getting strava to match a private segment against your own rides? Trying to set one up today but only showing the one ride!


----------



## MichaelO (3 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Love how I got 8th of a segment I didn't technically do - http://app.strava.com/segments/1394331
> When I actually took a different route - http://app.strava.com/rides/20734076#371769404


Oooo, I'm 4th (that must be a relatively new segment - not spotted it before)


----------



## gaz (3 Sep 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Oooo, I'm 4th (that must be a relatively new segment - not spotted it before)


I reckon that one is possible to get KOM on. I'll give it a go over the next few days.
Just looked at the guy who has KOM, he has a zero stationary time, so either got very lucky with the lights, or jumped a few.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Sep 2012)

JuanLobbe said:


> anyone had problems getting strava to match a private segment against your own rides? Trying to set one up today but only showing the one ride!


 
Private segment - that's just wrong man...


----------



## Nebulous (4 Sep 2012)

JuanLobbe said:


> anyone had problems getting strava to match a private segment against your own rides? Trying to set one up today but only showing the one ride!


You sometimes get problems with segments if the gps has wandered a bit and it doesn't match the route. There is a medium sized segment I do that has been done by about 40 people. It ends with a hill, and I tried marking just the hill as a segment. It show that it has only been done once by 1 person (me) and despite having done the route half a dozen times since it still doesn't show me doing it again.

Remark the segment with a ride which matches the road better.


----------



## JuanLobbe (4 Sep 2012)

thanks Nebulous, will try. 400bhp - I know, I know...


----------



## Gixer Rob (4 Sep 2012)

lost a 1.7mile segment KOM by 34 seconds 
bugger that!! he can have it! I nearly burst a lung nicking it by 2 seconds from someone else in the first place!


----------



## gaz (4 Sep 2012)

*IMPORTANT!*
http://veloviewer.com/ - the new strava viewer.


----------



## craven2354 (4 Sep 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> lost a 1.7mile segment KOM by 34 seconds
> bugger that!! he can have it! I nearly burst a lung nicking it by 2 seconds from someone else in the first place!




You sure the guy wasn't in his car when he got that time ?


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> *IMPORTANT!*
> http://veloviewer.com/ - the new strava viewer.


 
Gaz-he ok with releasing that. Was still testing it the other day?

Really good percentile stats on there. What's your hminimum percentile position ?


----------



## gaz (4 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Gaz-he ok with releasing that. Was still testing it the other day?
> 
> Really good percentile stats on there. What's your hminimum percentile position ?


I got an e-mail about it today, so guess it is ok for release.
I've not been able to load my rides, had to e-mail him about it.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I got an e-mail about it today, so guess it is ok for release.
> *I've not been able to load my rides, had to e-mail him about it*.


 
Just this minute done the same.


----------



## Gixer Rob (5 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> You sure the guy wasn't in his car when he got that time ?



havent had chance to look at his ride yet..he may have just done a small route to fit segment in...
taken about 40 secs of his previous time!!!


----------



## gaz (5 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Just this minute done the same.


He's sorted it for me, just added all my details.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Sep 2012)

I wish Strava would show your KOM's when you are joint in your list of KOM's I got one this morning , little crown etc. joint with two others. However if I look in my list of KOM's it doesn't show up.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I wish Strava would show your KOM's when you are joint in your list of KOM's I got one this morning , little crown etc. joint with two others. However if I look in my list of KOM's it doesn't show up.


 
It's in the FaQ's. KoM doesn't show unless you beat an historic time.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> It's in the FaQ's. KoM doesn't show unless you beat an historic time.


Right then, I will just have to ride it faster........


----------



## MichaelO (5 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I reckon that one is possible to get KOM on. I'll give it a go over the next few days.
> Just looked at the guy who has KOM, he has a zero stationary time, so either got very lucky with the lights, or jumped a few.


Just uploaded today's commute & noticed your time...ouch, 9 seconds.


----------



## gaz (5 Sep 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Just uploaded today's commute & noticed your time...ouch, 9 seconds.


Yes... I got some lights right at the end which lost it.
Raceshape shows that is true.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Sep 2012)

I got a joint second place yesterday on a segment I didnt know existed by 1 second!!! I did have a truck and car overtake me which I drafted a bit until hit 48 mph downhill when they left me  I need an 11 tooth cassette cause I spun out quite near the top. Also 3rd on a climb so when the weight does drop off I'll be able to fly up it!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I reckon that one is possible to get KOM on. I'll give it a go over the next few days.
> Just looked at the guy who has KOM, *he has a zero stationary time, so either got very lucky with the lights, or jumped a few*.


 
I've noticed you've mentioned this a few times. I'm not sure the stationary time is reliable. I'm sure I've looked at a few segments in the past with traffic lights on and when i have stopped, but the stationary time shows as zero.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've noticed you've mentioned this a few times. I'm not sure the stationary time is reliable. I'm sure I've looked at a few segments in the past with traffic lights on and when i have stopped, but the stationary time shows as zero.


i checked a segment yesterday when i know i stopped! stationary time of 0 but if you check the performance it shows me as slowing right down to 0.2 MPH (i had stopped for a drink) then speeding up again! 

on a brighter note, its the 2 month anniversary of my one and only KOM!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> *IMPORTANT!*
> http://veloviewer.com/ - the new strava viewer.


 Thanks.... Just torn myself away from this an hour spent on it, and the net result was it confirmed I am shite!

In two years I have never used Virtual Partner on my Garmin but now I see there is a website to set up to load segements with VP, christ this could get messy!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Thanks.... Just torn myself away from this an hour spent on it, and the net result was it confirmed I am s***e!
> 
> In two years I have never used Virtual Partner on my Garmin but now I see there is a website to set up to load segements with VP, christ this could get messy!


 
Come on then, your best percentile.

Mine - 0.7% (3rd of 439).


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Come on then, your best percentile.
> 
> Mine - 0.7% (3rd of 439).


 Where do I find that?


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've noticed you've mentioned this a few times. I'm not sure the stationary time is reliable. I'm sure I've looked at a few segments in the past with traffic lights on and when i have stopped, but the stationary time shows as zero.


Hmm.. my stationary time always shows, do you use auto pause when stationary?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Hmm.. my stationary time always shows, do you use auto pause when stationary?


 
I do, yes.

There is an issue with stationary time on STRAVA - it isn't accurate. They [Strava] use a different method to calculate standign time than Garmin do. Seems nonesensical to me.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Where do I find that?


 
Look on veloviewer segment list and the column Pos% - sort by this column.


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Look on veloviewer segment list and the column Pos% - sort by this column.


I have several 0.1%. 1st out of +1000


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I have several 0.1%. 1st out of +1000


 
which ones-can't see any where there are > 1000 riders.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

724 

 

 

 Elmers End Sprint 00:40 15 60.0 1.9


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

To be fair only ridden it two or three times and do not even know where it starts and finishes (Excuse 103 from the Strava Excuse Book)


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> which ones-can't see any where there are > 1000 riders.


http://app.strava.com/segments/1653152
http://app.strava.com/segments/1177839
http://app.strava.com/segments/924572

The Box Hill segments have over 3,700 riders and over 20,000 attempts


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

1/2 mile one is impressive

0.2 mile ones are a bit variable - but I would say that wouldn't I.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2012)

0.2% 1st of 521  for me


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

Is it deemed a bit wierd that I am now a Veloviewer stalker?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

I've been a garmin connect user for 2 years, but am gradually uploading gpx files from old rides to strava.
Also current rides are logged/shared on the strava app running on my phone.

Lots of tiny segments local to me, and suddenly i find i'm number 4 out of 72 over a particular local road
that lots of people "use".
My best time along this segment was 19 months ago.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I've been a garmin connect user for 2 years, but am gradually uploading gpx files from old rides to strava.
> Also current rides are logged/shared on the strava app running on my phone.
> 
> Lots of tiny segments local to me, and suddenly i find i'm number 4 out of 72 over a particular local road
> ...


 
Not sure if you are aware, but a relatively quicker way to transfer files is to load them onto your garmin and transfer them that way.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Is it deemed a bit wierd that I am now a Veloviewer stalker?


 
Not at all, I'm astounded by the amount of segments I've cycled without knowing. I reckon a LOT more segments must have been created in the last few months around these parts.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not at all, I'm astounded by the amount of segments I've cycled without knowing. I reckon a LOT more segments must have been created in the last few months around these parts.


I did mean I have been having a peep at 400hp Veloviewer in an an attempt to carry on the game of Strava top trumps....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

Oh THAT!


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2012)

I just got a notification that I lost a KOM. But I didn't even know the segment existed! Must be one of those that someone created recently and I got a backdated KOM on.

Anyway, the blighter took 23 seconds off me over 4.8km, so I reckon it's within reach - especially having seen the way it looks on raceshape.

It's this one if anyone's interested.

d.


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> 1/2 mile one is impressive
> 
> 0.2 mile ones are a bit variable - but I would say that wouldn't I.


Yeah the short ones aren't really reliable.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Sep 2012)

What is this veloviewer, what does it do? Im on it now, dont get it?


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2012)

It gives you an overview with various stats of all your rides rather than just giving you a list of your KOMs.


----------



## zizou (6 Sep 2012)

Was on course to extend a KOM i already held last night (a 3 mile flat segment) and got a puncture just before the end. That is unfortunate in itself but It seems one of the guys that passed me while fixing this puncture nabbed it by 2 seconds. Godamnit!

If only he'd slowed slightly to ask if i was alright i'd still have it (which frankly is the polite thing to do IMO). Revenge will be sweet - i now have a list of KOM times to target over the next couple of weeks


----------



## zizou (6 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> 724
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is up with that segment?

short sprint, seems to be flat or slightly downhill and the top speeds are slow despite the heart rate and power data from some riders showing they are putting a fair old effort in.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Sep 2012)

wow that http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com is amazing


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Has anyone actually had a STRAVA race with anyone yet?

Traffic light grand prix style.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Sep 2012)

zizou said:


> What is up with that segment?
> 
> short sprint, seems to be flat or slightly downhill and the top speeds are slow despite the heart rate and power data from some riders showing they are putting a fair old effort in.


 you know what I have not got a clue, do not know the area very well, but I was defintely labouring when I was on it! Looking at it I reckon it is really naff GPS data for length


----------



## ohnovino (6 Sep 2012)

Spotted an interesting segment today while browsing the site. Starts in a cul-de-sac (so you'd never find it by chance), and it's been ridden 47 times, all by the same person.

Now I'm not sure whether stealing that KOM would be mean-spirited or really funny


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Spotted an interesting segment today while browsing the site. Starts in a cul-de-sac (so you'd never find it by chance), and it's been ridden 47 times, all by the same person.
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether stealing that KOM would be mean-spirited or really funny


 
Link


----------



## ohnovino (6 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Link


 
http://app.strava.com/segments/1556321


----------



## 4F (6 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1556321


 
Have a look at post 1570 by Mr Andrew_Culture  A segment is a segment and fair game in my book


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Not sure if you are aware, but a relatively quicker way to transfer files is to load them onto your garmin and transfer them that way.


 
Yes i have been doing it that way, usually ten rides at a time.
I should end up with both garmin connect and strava synched the same as each other, although i
may go 100% strava for 2013.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Have a look at post 1570 by Mr Andrew_Culture  A segment is a segment and fair game in my book


 
Ha Ha, good luck, looks like you need to start it on his drive!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

Have you imported your rides?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Spotted an interesting segment today while browsing the site. Starts in a cul-de-sac (so you'd never find it by chance), and it's been ridden 47 times, all by the same person.
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether stealing that KOM would be mean-spirited or really funny


 
I KOMed one of those at the weekend, it felt naughty but was fun


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

Hi all, Just tweaked the Segment List page to go to two decimal placings for your placing percentile based on the conversation above. 0.2 was just too vague for ya! I've got a 0.24 but I don't really count those downhill segments! A 0.30 on a category 3 climb is my "best" (Cross of Greet, Lancashire)


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2012)

Excellent, I am now down to .19% instead of .2%


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Excellent, I am now down to .19% instead of .2%


hmmm, might have to tweek your stats and add 10% to all your figures ;-)
Just as a comparison for you I've just run a query on the data and the best figure on the VeloViewer books is 0.08% from one of my many Norwegian users. Something to aim at!


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

I've also tweaked my Alternative Leaderboard page (placing by average speed rather than time due to the start and end points of people's attempts at segments not being the same) so you can look to see if your current PR on a segment is actually your real PR. Previously it would just compare people's current PR's from the top 50 of the Strava leaderboard.
http://veloviewer.com/NewLeaderboard.php
Only makes sense on short (under 1km) and straight segments where you get very little GPS drift so the difference in distance covered is due to the fluctuations in where the start/end positions are. One for the real maths/strava geeks out there! The context segment the page loads with should give you a good idea of what it's on about and clicking on the rider name takes you to the Strava page that shows the little blue line for each rider so if you click on 2 different riders you can see for yourself the discrepancies in line length.


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

Ben Lowe said:


> hmmm, might have to tweek your stats and add 10% to all your figures ;-)
> Just as a comparison for you I've just run a query on the data and the best figure on the VeloViewer books is 0.08% from one of my many Norwegian users. Something to aim at!


oooo. I got a 0.09% albeit it's a stupidly short segment.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> oooo. I got a 0.09% albeit it's a stupidly short segment.


Well if I'm getting 10% added you need 20% then.


----------



## jdtate101 (6 Sep 2012)

Someone nabbed one of my short uphill sprint KOMs this morning, so lunch time came and I grabbed it right back again , must have pissed him right off....


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> I just got a notification that I lost a KOM. But I didn't even know the segment existed! Must be one of those that someone created recently and I got a backdated KOM on.


 
And another! Two KOMs lost in one day on segments I didn't even know existed! This is getting silly. 

Bit of a daft one this - 9.7% average gradient but just 0.1km. And I've lost it by one measly second! I've never pushed that hard up it as I don't consider long enough to be segment-worthy, but since someone has laid down the challenge... 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2294691

d.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Spotted an interesting segment today while browsing the site. Starts in a cul-de-sac (so you'd never find it by chance), and it's been ridden 47 times, all by the same person.
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether stealing that KOM would be mean-spirited or really funny


 
Yea go for it.
If its corners, junctions, etc it may be better to do it on a mountain bike??


----------



## gaz (6 Sep 2012)

smutchin said:


> And another! Two KOMs lost in one day on segments I didn't even know existed! This is getting silly.
> 
> Bit of a daft one this - 9.7% average gradient but just 0.1km. And I've lost it by one measly second! I've never pushed that hard up it as I don't consider long enough to be segment-worthy, but since someone has laid down the challenge...
> 
> ...


I'll be trying that one shortly 

I've also lost 4 KOM's this week, not impressed :/


----------



## Ben Lowe (6 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> oooo. I got a 0.09% albeit it's a stupidly short segment.


have you tried my http://veloviewer.com/NewLeaderboard.php page with that segment? Get some interesting info from that around who actually went the fastest over the segment (rather than the quickest time), need your maths head on to understand why though!


----------



## RussellZero (7 Sep 2012)

Is this good for your health? Discovered Strava the other day, went out for a ride tonight knowing roughly where the strava segments are (although missing the ones I wanted by misjudging the start and end points - must study the maps more), and over a 30k ride lost over 4.5 minutes over previous best! Amazing incentive, but spent all the time between segments trying to get breath back and recover. Think I need to find somewhere quiet to get into the top 10 though, the New Forest is pretty busy with mamils like me on strava! Loving it....


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Sep 2012)

Grrr that Joe Skipper character has just got Mereheath Lane off me by 1 second   I need to get some training in.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Grrr that Joe Skipper character has just got Mereheath Lane off me by 1 second   I need to get some training in.


 
Damn just googled my opposition seems he is a national triathlon champ and former Elite Team BMC racer. 

Thinking my training will need to be intense


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Damn just googled my opposition seems he is a national triathlon champ and former Elite Team BMC racer.
> 
> Thinking my training will need to be intense



Think how good you'll feel when you beat him


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Think how good you'll feel when you beat him


I knew he was a decent triathlete, just not quite how good, or that he was quite so strong on the bike. He is on a lot of segments around here. 
Hey I only have to make up one second. Yeah I can do this


----------



## caimg (8 Sep 2012)

Just wanted to add to this thread my joy of finally improving my PB around the Regents Park loop in London...set my previous PB back in May and had been unable to match it until 2 days ago...shaved 17 seconds off my PB and managed 20.75mph for my 7m54 lap. I now lie an all-conquering joint 477th out of 1116


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

I was watching the Tour of Britain as it rattled through nearby Woodbridge and noticed that it looked like they nipped through a segment that mattobrien of this parish is currently KOM for, but looking at the stats he's still on top http://app.strava.com/segments/1034589

mattobrien = faster than Cav, officially


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Sep 2012)

Took my eldest out on Sunday with the (unspoken) intention of getting her used to the pain of hills, as she hates them. Passed through 15 segements. Didn't upload it until Monday and told her last night that she almost climbed 1000ft over 16 miles and that we didn't do too well on any of the segements. Mentioned this one http://app.strava.com/rides/21482038#384317123 where we came 234 out 244, her response was can we do it again on Saturday and Sunday and try and beat that time  Good old Strava...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Everytime I open a notification I get scared..... Ow few its just a message.


----------



## pally83 (11 Sep 2012)

Lost one of my remaining KOMs thanks to some silly bike race passing through Golborne yesterday.


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

LOL I noticed that I had dropped 43 places on one segment in a day and thought wtf. Then realised that on Sat they had the pre tour ride out event and this segment was on the route


----------



## Gaz Vickers (11 Sep 2012)

Although Strava is very good, I hate it when you get back off a ride out and check your distance etc....and realise you have gone through a segment (slowly) lol...... Bugger!! To be honest though, me and my trusty steed are no match for streamline roadies.....


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> Although Strava is very good, I hate it when you get back off a ride out and check your distance etc....and realise you have gone through a segment (slowly) lol...... Bugger!! To be honest though, me and my trusty steed are no match for streamline roadies.....


 
Not when your fellow turtles are gonna take them!


----------



## Gaz Vickers (11 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Not when your fellow turtles are gonna take them!


hahaha! Thats fine buddy! Just don't snigger at me when passing me on a hill! lol


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Get a roadie, Drop the bars, get some aero bars on, pump up the tires to 120PSI = KOM


----------



## Gaz Vickers (11 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Get a roadie, Drop the bars, get some aero bars on, pump up the tires to 120PSI = KOM


Maybe next summer!


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2012)

For those of you who are interested, here is one of the riders Strava ride for yestedays TOB stage.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> LOL I noticed that I had dropped 43 places on one segment in a day and thought wtf. Then realised that on Sat they had the pre tour ride out event and this segment was on the route


 
Ah crap! Which ones?


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Sep 2012)

The TOB ride, linked by Hacienda is good to look through. Never seen so many crowns in one place! 



caimg said:


> Just wanted to add to this thread my joy of finally improving my PB around the Regents Park loop in London...set my previous PB back in May and had been unable to match it until 2 days ago...shaved 17 seconds off my PB and managed 20.75mph for my 7m54 lap. I now lie an all-conquering joint 477th out of 1116


 

Grrr - you made me go and check. I have only done it once and my PR is 1 second slower, at 7m 55s


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ah crap! Which ones?


 
Old Barrack road climb, the one on Sandy lane which we did on the Sunday morning ride a few weeks back. And Playford road East (down 47 places) grrr


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is one of the riders Strava ride for yestedays TOB stage.


 http://app.strava.com/rides/21520506#384915088 you have to feel sorry for ex KOM Ian on this one almost 18 months as KOM with no one getting close then BOOM the peleton knocks two minutes off it lol


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Old Barrack road climb, the one on Sandy lane which we did on the Sunday morning ride a few weeks back.


 
Yup, Matt and I are now joint 112th on the Sandy Land Segment


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is one of the riders Strava ride for yestedays TOB stage.


 
Ha Ha thats so funny, Massive gaps where the they have destoryed the KOM, Id be well gutted If they came past my area and took KOM knowing id never get them back.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

For those who are interested here is one of the riders' Strava ride for the first stage


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yup, Matt and I are now joint 112th on the Sandy Land Segment


 
FFS I am now on page 6


----------



## caimg (11 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Grrr - you made me go and check. I have only done it once and my PR is 1 second slower, at 7m 55s



Well rest assured I have done it many many more times and only just managed to clock that time after about 5 months worth of loops!


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2012)

Damn it, someone nabbed my KOM on a climb by 20 seconds. Never going to get that back on the fully laden single speed. So i'm tempted to take a short route home and grab the carbon bike for a proper run.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

I know the feeling, I'm considering trying my commute at 3am to minimise traffic holdups on some sections...


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I know the feeling, I'm considering trying my commute at 3am to minimise traffic holdups on some sections...


I went to take back some KOM's at 11pm the other night.. one problem, i forgot to turn on the backlight of my garmin and couldn't tell how fast I was going.
I thought I was BLASTING IT!!! actually i wasn't 


I did go for that ride on my carbon bike after getting home, beat my best time by 19 seconds but still 1 second off the KOM. Luckily I know I saved a little bit in the tank as I went for another segment and got a KOM on it. Next time i'll just go for the one climb.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Sep 2012)

Garmins are backlit? Now I really want one!


----------



## Fnaar (11 Sep 2012)

Do people ever do Strava segs in cars, and spoil it?


----------



## insouciant (11 Sep 2012)

I drafted behind a van for about a mile yesterday.

Accidentally cheated my way to a KOM.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Do people ever do Strava segs in cars, and spoil it?


Yes but it's pretty obvious when people do. So just flag the 'ride' and it's gone.


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

insouciant said:


> I drafted behind a van for about a mile yesterday.
> 
> Accidentally cheated my way to a KOM.


nothing wrong with a good draft


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2012)

I'm going nuts...

I haven't had a dig at segments for about a week. South easterley tomorrow morning and the last commute for a week. I have about 10 segments that I could go for.

What do choose..decisions...

Will probably see how I feel tomorrow and decide then.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Wide awake due to what feels like the eighty third month of teething in a row, am wondering how cross going out for a quick segment blast around a town that is fast asleep would make my long-suffering wife...


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2012)

Well, scrap that...

Cold and rainy this morning put paid to me attempting any KoM's 

If it's like this through winter then there's not going to ber much silly Strava racing going on.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well, scrap that...
> 
> Cold and rainy this morning put paid to me attempting any KoM's
> 
> If it's like this through winter then there's not going to ber much silly Strava racing going on.


 
I Couldnt take winter of No silly strava racing, I would just die!, Or maybe its the best time to take people KOM as there proably dont wanna go segment hunting in the cold


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I Couldnt take winter of No silly strava racing, I would just die!, Or maybe its the best time to take people KOM as there proably dont wanna go segment hunting in the cold


 
I plan to do a few 2am rides some time just before it gets really cold, that way I might actually be able to hang onto a KOM for a few weeks!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (12 Sep 2012)

2am sounds good, I hate them segments where you always hit traffic, especially the decent ones, "Ow yeah gonna get a KOM" *Car pulls out* "Ow for fark sake"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

I was an hour late for work this morning and couldn't believe how much more traffic there was!


----------



## john59 (12 Sep 2012)

I see Strava has a piece in the latest Cycling Plus.

John


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Noticed some buggers have been knocking a couple of seconds off at least 2 or 3 of my KOMS. Grrrrrrr


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Noticed some buggers have been knocking a couple of seconds off at least 2 or 3 of my KOMS. Grrrrrrr


 
LOL "my"


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Noticed some buggers have been knocking a couple of seconds off at least 2 or 3 of my KOMS. Grrrrrrr


I saw Lee Brotzman had knicked Woodford Road Sprint off you. He races second cat against one of my mates. You know what you have to do though, don't you.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

An old friend invited me out for a ride with some of his mates last night, but when he found out I ride a single-speed he said 'oh, well maybe join us when you get some gears then?'

I'm considering taking some of his KOMs...


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I saw Lee Brotzman had knicked Woodford Road Sprint off you. He races second cat against one of my mates. You know what you have to do though, don't you.


 
Aye - he's quite rapid ! Woodford Road will be mine again (one day).


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> An old friend invited me out for a ride with some of his mates last night, but when he found out I ride a single-speed he said 'oh, well maybe join us when you get some gears then?'
> 
> I'm considering taking some of his KOMs...


 
On single speed, especially any slight uphill drags where big gears aren't needed !!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

It would have to be on single speed as for the time being I only have a single speed road bike (cobbled together from unwanted parts) and my blimmin' heavy BSO MTB!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Noticed some buggers have been knocking a couple of seconds off at least 2 or 3 of my KOMS. Grrrrrrr


 
Hacienda not had a go yet then?


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> An old friend invited me out for a ride with some of his mates last night, but when he found out I ride a single-speed he said 'oh, well maybe join us when you get some gears then?'
> 
> I'm considering taking some of his KOMs...


 
Is that like Hannibal's old friend?

"I took his strava segments with a single speed and a nice bianchi"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Is that like Hannibal's old friend?
> 
> "I took his strava segments with a single speed and a nice bianchi"


 
Love it!


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> An old friend invited me out for a ride with some of his mates last night, but when he found out I ride a single-speed he said 'oh, well maybe join us when you get some gears then?'
> 
> I'm considering taking some of his KOMs...


 
I think it is only right you rub his nose in it. Which ones has he currently got ? Maybe get Mr O Brien on the case as well and see if we can get the lot


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Sep 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 Well lasted 28 days, 31 MPH over two miles is quick!! In fact unbelievably quick!


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> An old friend invited me out for a ride with some of his mates last night, but when he found out I ride a single-speed he said 'oh, well maybe join us when you get some gears then?'
> 
> I'm considering taking some of his KOMs...


 
My first KOM was taken single speed, no one's got it since, and there's been a fair few attempts. I'd have taken it geared if the lights hadn't gone red the other week.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> I think it is only right you rub his nose in it. Which ones has he currently got ? Maybe get Mr O Brien on the case as well and see if we can get the lot


 
A-hem http://app.strava.com/athletes/1023537 He's only got one KOM and he's the only person who has ridden it, and it's actually quite fast! I like a challenge.


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 Well lasted 28 days, 31 MPH over two miles is quick!! In fact unbelievably quick!


 
Reported him, it's bollocks. He did a few laps then drove home.


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A-hem http://app.strava.com/athletes/1023537 He's only got one KOM and he's the only person who has ridden it, and it's actually quite fast! I like a challenge.


 
See what you mean, bit quick for me that one. Time to send in "The O'Brien". I had a little play lunchtime on Paper Mill lane but the wind was the wrong way to give it a really good crack, still good to know they lay of the land for an assult in future weeks.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

I'm doing the same thing


4F said:


> See what you mean, bit quick for me that one. Time to send in "The O'Brien". I had a little play lunchtime on Paper Mill lane but the wind was the wrong way to give it a really good crack, still good to know they lay of the land for an assult in future weeks.


 
I'm doing the same with PoundLane, if I know a road I know when to push. Kinda stating the obvious I guess!


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2012)

I see the one your mate has got is subject to a hell of a lot of lights and roundabouts........


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> I see the one your mate has got is subject to a hell of a lot of lights and roundabouts........


 
Yeah, I wondered about that. He's someone I used to work with and we're sort of linked through the old cider-sodden Ipswich punk grapevine. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt so assumed that if he'd stopped at every red light he _must _be fast!


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Reported him, it's bollocks. He did a few laps then drove home.


 wow gone already, how did you drill down to the ride?


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Hacienda not had a go yet then?


 
I haven't ridden it that way yet.


----------



## 4F (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that. He's someone I used to work with and we're sort of linked through the old cider-sodden Ipswich punk grapevine. I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt so assumed that if he'd stopped at every red light he _must _be fast!


 
You could always ride it once and then flag it as dangerous due to the amount of lights / junctions etc


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 Well lasted 28 days, 31 MPH over two miles is quick!! In fact unbelievably quick!


How about 6.1 miles at 32.2mph. This one is legit though. Simon Yates is currently riding in the TOB


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> You could always ride it once and then flag it as dangerous due to the amount of lights / junctions etc


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> wow gone already, how did you drill down to the ride?


 
Click the date, then at the top of the map click "Back to ride".


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (12 Sep 2012)

Is it me or is there a distinct lack of offroad mountain bike stuff on strava.
I've created 2 x 20 mile segments along the peddars way in norfolk (northbound and southbound).

I'm about to add one for my ride from wisbech to kings lynn (normally 12 miles) but using all offroad
tracks (4 miles on tarmac, 18 on mud/grass).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Is it me or is there a distinct lack of offroad mountain bike stuff on strava.
> I've created 2 x 20 mile segments along the peddars way in norfolk (northbound and southbound).
> 
> I'm about to add one for my ride from wisbech to kings lynn (normally 12 miles) but using all offroad
> tracks (4 miles on tarmac, 18 on mud/grass).


 
There aren't many around here, but the ones that are there are pretty hardcore!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (12 Sep 2012)

Is there a segment for the llanberis path climb up snowdon?
Just thinking of other cycling segments i could add.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Sep 2012)

I noticed the Marin Trail is on it, but I haven't uploaded my ride on that as I am sheeeite on trails!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> You could always ride it once and then flag it as dangerous due to the amount of lights / junctions etc



And so it begins... http://app.strava.com/rides/21732786#388293045

I don't want to say his name on here as this forum performs well in search engines, but his first name rhymes with goo and his surname with bendy. I should point out that he's a top chap and this is just a bit of delicious fun!


----------



## Nearly there (12 Sep 2012)

Gutted I forgot to press record on my ride today I feel like ive lost an hour and a half of my life


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Gutted I forgot to press record on my ride today I feel like ive lost an hour and a half of my life



That's why the true nutter has a backup gps


----------



## Nearly there (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That's why the true nutter has a backup gps


Lesson learned


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Lesson learned



I am being sympathetic btw


----------



## Nearly there (12 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I am being sympathetic btw


Thanks  ill run strava and endomondo at the same time in the future


----------



## gaz (12 Sep 2012)

What a name... http://app.strava.com/segments/2363426


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> What a name... http://app.strava.com/segments/2363426


Lol, I think it took longer to read than the KOM to cycle


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2012)

Got 2 new "Armchair KoM's" this week. 2 new segments created, not by me I hasten to add. Pretty good on one of em too. I remember chasing down another roadie to get on his wheel. Perfect timing for a segment I didn't know existed.


----------



## Eddie (12 Sep 2012)

Did some cracking times tonight... Just a shame that Strava only decided to record the first 29 seconds of the ride


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Got 2 new "Armchair KoM's" this week. 2 new segments created, not by me I hasten to add. Pretty good on one of em too. I remember chasing down another roadie to get on his wheel. Perfect timing for a segment I didn't know existed.


I keep on getting your KOM has been beaten on segments other folk have created, I think today's was a ride with Scoosh to Billy Bislands 3 years ago, the segment was after 40 odd miles into a headwind, I doubt I'd been KOM since then


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Thanks  ill run strava and endomondo at the same time in the future



Tonight I forgot to start Endomondo entirely, Strava ran though, and there's always my Holux gps as backup


----------



## Lyrical (13 Sep 2012)

There's nothing more disappointing when getting home or to work and seeing no improvements.

Also, some people in London so fast >.<!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

Gah, this segment is annoying because it has three sets of lights on it, and as of this morning is now even more annoying because I'm only a second behind KOM! http://app.strava.com/rides/21798224#389332119

Although I have a theory that if the lights all run on regular timings then getting stopped at lights is balanced out by being stopped by them. Wishful thinking probably.


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Got 2 new "Armchair KoM's" this week. 2 new segments created, not by me I hasten to add. Pretty good on one of em too. I remember chasing down another roadie to get on his wheel. Perfect timing for a segment I didn't know existed.


I got my first 'armchair kom' yesterday, and yes it is another park one


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2012)

Found one this week - it's on the bike rides we do in North Wales on the NCN 5 - someone has put a segment on a path through Prestatyn Golf Course. Hmm can I get it with a tag-a-long in tow ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2012)

Someone has put a segment through a park that forbids cycling


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Sep 2012)

just thought id see who else rides part of my route home (and the bit i like to absolutely hammer it through!)

http://app.strava.com/segments/2370487 - KOM ME!!!
http://app.strava.com/segments/2370510 - 3rd by 20 seconds!! i reckon i can have it on fresh legs!!!


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Someone has put a segment through a park that forbids cycling


 
That would be Potsy !! He's bagging all the Park KOM's.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Sep 2012)

Going for a sprint segment last night with my friend and a taxi pulled out in front of him, he hit it and did a cool bonnet roll.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Going for a sprint segment last night with my friend and a taxi pulled out in front of him, he hit it and did a cool bonnet roll.


 
Arg! Was he okay?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (14 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Arg! Was he okay?


 
Yeah, he has a brused collor bone, and a sore neck and head. His helmet is twisted and bike totaled. He sort of hit the car, landed on the bonnet and when for a little ride.


----------



## trampyjoe (14 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yeah, he has a brused collor bone, and a sore neck and head. His helmet is twisted and bike totaled. He sort of hit the car, landed on the bonnet and when for a little ride.


Did the taxi try and charge him for the ride? They would round here!

Seriously though, hope he is OK (your mate, not the taxi driver).


----------



## SportMonkey (15 Sep 2012)

Aero bars bought and on commuter now


----------



## Paul_L (15 Sep 2012)

is there an easy way of seeing all your times on a particular segment to review progression?

Set a new PB today on a tough segment and wanted to go back and see all my times on that (or any other) segment.

The only way i can see is to trawl through previous rides which included that segment from the dashboard which is very long winded.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2012)

Paul_L said:


> is there an easy way of seeing all your times on a particular segment to review progression?
> 
> Set a new PB today on a tough segment and wanted to go back and see all my times on that (or any other) segment.
> 
> The only way i can see is to trawl through previous rides which included that segment from the dashboard which is very long winded.


Click on the segment you want to look at then click on the left hand side section which says "my results". It sets a filter in which only your times come up.


----------



## Paul_L (15 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Click on the segment you want to look at then click on the left hand side section which says "my results". It sets a filter in which only your times come up.


 
cheers. seems bloody obvious now!


----------



## Nebulous (15 Sep 2012)

Woohoo! Set out today with one particular segment in mind. A short 0.9km sprint. I was sitting 3rd at 48.4 kmh with KOM at 50.7. There's a slight uphill drag and a wide sweeping right hand bend and then just after it starts going downhill the segment starts. 50 mph limit, which decreases to 30 before the segment finishes. I was just going round the bend, tucked down, giving it all I could when I was overtaken by a bus. I chased him all the way down the segment, and actually had to feather the brakes to avoid going into the back of him as he slowed for the 30 limit. Got home with high anticipation and I'm KOM at 60.2 kmh. Almost 10kmh faster than 2nd place!

All it needs now is somebody to disbelieve it and flag it!


----------



## 4F (15 Sep 2012)

Tsk KOM by drafting.....


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2012)

I have people waiting about for 30 mph winds and then they take my KOM's. It's highly upsetting!!


----------



## Nebulous (15 Sep 2012)

You took my one Pedro!
I was in Dundee on a training course last week. 4 days on my touring bike, 13.5 kg with flat pedals. I crawled out to Errol into the wind and blasted back as fast as I could. Best I could see was a 4th place (I think) Then 2 or 3 days later I got a notification that you had taken a kom I didn't know I had. You took over a minute out of it as well.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2012)

Nebulous said:


> You took my one Pedro!
> I was in Dundee on a training course last week. 4 days on my touring bike, 13.5 kg with flat pedals. I crawled out to Errol into the wind and blasted back as fast as I could. Best I could see was a 4th place (I think) Then 2 or 3 days later I got a notification that you had taken a kom I didn't know I had. You took over a minute out of it as well.


Sorry dude. What was/is your Strava name?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sorry dude. What was/is your Strava name?


Actually i know your name now. JW. That just happens to be one of the KOM's that was taken off me today. Wind was 23mph+ in exactly that direction. He took 45 seconds off my time. Stupid fast. Though when i rode it the wind was quite normal. It's amusing as i took quite a few of his KOM's when i moved to Errol and got a gps a month ago (as did some of my mates from COG Velo). He vowed to make us pay, lol. Well he's got a fair few to go but there are only so many windy days that he can beat me on. 
Strava is good fun. Slightly insane too.


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2012)

Lol the KOM on this segment has been trying to beat the KOM in a car but failing, his ride usually gets flagged the 63mph on the flat usually gives it away. Today he has finally done it and chopped his ride down to just that segment to hide the evidence


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Sep 2012)

They should have a three strikes and you are out or officially warned, for using a car, even if it is inadvertent.


----------



## Nebulous (16 Sep 2012)

Cheers Pedro - yes that's me. I'm an oldie, only been cycling for 2 years so I'm never going to set the world on fire. I'm enjoying myself immensely and improving steadily though, so its all good. I'm guilty of being a bit opportunistic on Strava, like my segment with the bus, but on my day I can get a half decent placing, particularly on sprints and slight downhills. I'm a bit too heavy for challenging climbs.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

HLaB said:


> Lol the KOM on this segment has been trying to beat the KOM in a car but failing, his ride usually gets flagged the 63mph on the flat usually gives it away. Today he has finally done it and chopped his ride down to just that segment to hide the evidence


Hlab flag it anyway. The ride is obviously fake. Comes down the hill between 20-30mph and goes back up pushing 40mph. That is quite a talent on a bike. I am sure some folk on here will flag it too for you.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> They should have a three strikes and you are out or officially warned, for using a car, even if it is inadvertent.


Its tricky as some people use their phones and simply forget to switch off the app. They get flagged quickly though. 
An authenticity feature would be cool though. Like if you use a power meter, heart rate monitor and cadence sensor then you would score a full 100% authenticity. If you use nothing other than the gps itself then the authenticity would be the lowest score possible. Just a thought.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

Last night ingot back from a gig and set about town at 2am hoping to get some KOMs that are normally denied by pesky traffic. My phone gps was in one of its difficult moods and there were bloody loads of taxis clogging the place up.

Oh well.


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

I got my first KOM yesterday ive been trying to do it for awhile but always get stuck at the traffic lights in the middle but yesterday I got through and beat the time by 10 seconds  well chuffed


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I got my first KOM yesterday ive been trying to do it for awhile but always get stuck at the traffic lights in the middle but yesterday I got through and beat the time by 10 seconds  well chuffed



Excellent!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Last night ingot back from a gig and set about town at 2am hoping to get some KOMs that are normally denied by pesky traffic. My phone gps was in one of its difficult moods and there were bloody loads of taxis clogging the place up.
> 
> Oh well.


2am riding Strava routes is maybe a sign that addiction has taken hold!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> 2am riding Strava routes is maybe a sign that addiction has taken hold!



True, but in mitigating I spend my weekends looking after my baby while her mums out at work so any moment I can grab I do so


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Sep 2012)

Made a cock of myself this morning . Caught up a fast group in traffic near Tatton Park. They were riding mid 20's and I was happy to just hold on to them and keep a good pace. Came to a segment I thought I could top ten on, so put a bit of power down and shot off in front of them. a couple of minutes later could hear them catching me as I started to blow after the end of the segment. I must have looked a right tit. The only saving grace was I didn't get dropped by them all the way to where we went our seperate directions. I did wonder if I should have said "sorry Strava segment" but if they did not know what Strava is I would have appeared even more weird .


----------



## pally83 (16 Sep 2012)

Managed a few PRs yesterday on a 60 miler with sore legs. Which was nice. 

Nothing spectacular but made me feel better about nearly dying up Jeffrey Hill.


----------



## 4F (16 Sep 2012)

Took the fixed out for the first time in 2 years and got 3 top 10's and 3 PB's. Chuffed with that.


----------



## RussellZero (16 Sep 2012)

Yay posted my first top 10s today, and got 2 out of one ride! Chuffed as you like. Is it cheating when you've done it with a bit of drafting when riding in a group of 2 or 3?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

RussellZero said:


> Yay posted my first top 10s today, and got 2 out of one ride! Chuffed as you like. Is it cheating when you've done it with a bit of drafting when riding in a group of 2 or 3?


Nah not at all. 6 of us went through a few segments 4 days ago and the poor buggers in 1st went straight to 7th place. Though we weren't drafting proper. As long as you are cycling then it's fair game.


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

Feel like I've cheated  discovered how to make segments today so made a few and Ive got koms on like 3 that I have created feels like I've cheated abit even tho there are a lot of riders that have rode the segment


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Feel like I've cheated  discovered how to make segments today so made a few and Ive got koms on like 3 that I have created feels like I've cheated abit even tho there are a lot of riders that have rode the segment


If there your driveway, the path to your back door and the path to your front door and the other riders were your relatives, you have cheated, if not its fair game other rider will soon find them, somebody has to create them


----------



## craven2354 (16 Sep 2012)

So I should delete the one down my stairs through the door and stop at the front gate?


----------



## trampyjoe (16 Sep 2012)

On my ride last night I was feeling pretty strong at about the halfway point, where I know there's a segment, so I powered along the segment thinking I'd done pretty well.
Got home and had a look at my ride only to find that the segment was in the other direction


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> So I should delete the one down my stairs through the door and stop at the front gate?


No keep it. Just don't be upset when people start cycling through your home.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> On my ride last night I was feeling pretty strong at about the halfway point, where I know there's a segment, so I powered along the segment thinking I'd done pretty well.
> Got home and had a look at my ride only to find that the segment was in the other direction


That's when you make a new segment in the other direction.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> On my ride last night I was feeling pretty strong at about the halfway point, where I know there's a segment, so I powered along the segment thinking I'd done pretty well.
> Got home and had a look at my ride only to find that the segment was in the other direction



I did that one a ride where I gave it so my I had to lay on a verge until the flashing lights and pulsing vision subsided enough for me to limp home gently sobbing.


----------



## mangid (16 Sep 2012)

Good week for me, 9th overall on the Col du Tourmalet (the real thing) and a KOM on the Col D'Osquitch, 1 more day to go before we hit the Med !

Hard work going along the Pyrenees


----------



## gaz (16 Sep 2012)




----------



## SportMonkey (16 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


>


Please say that's not Photochopped. [sic]


----------



## HaloJ (17 Sep 2012)

Is there a Strava CycleChat club? I've searched but can't find one.

It used to be that a club required a specific location upon creation but a quick test shows they seem to have relaxed that rule. We could have a CycleChat club with the location of "United Kingdom" if it's not there already.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Sep 2012)

http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## kedab (17 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


>


you like a bit of the old strava though, don't you Gaz?


----------



## mattobrien (17 Sep 2012)

Grumble moan moan. Was going for a segment today called Golf Course to crossing, which i believed ended at a level crossing. I am currently 2nd and was planning my ascent to KoM. Saved my legs all ride as it is near the end and then gave it beans. The segment is around a mile and a half and approach the end and level crossing I could see a queue of cars. Not to worry I think, I should have it in the bag and filtered around them, happily knowing there would be nothing coming the other way. The crossing was down so I got to the front and waited. As it happened the crossing was broken and I had to give you and go a different way home. On getting home I eagerly checked Strava only to find this segment was listed. 

It seems that the segment actually goes through the level crossing, despite its name. Grrr. Cross. Cross.

I shan't be listing it as hazardous, as I am not a joyless person who believes that people are not capable of rationale thought, but will hope I am a little luckier next time. Maybe I will check the train time table...

Had there been an appropriately place ramp, I would have probably have tried to clear any trains coming.


----------



## CopperCyclist (17 Sep 2012)

Lost a KOM yesterday, and found my average speed over the segment of 23.9 had been smashed by the new 'King' - 44mph average!

Checking his 'ride' showed him hitting a max speed of 90mph. Perhaps some people got confused by the pictures and thought motorbikes counted!

Easiest KOM I've ever retaken! Flagged and removed.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Sep 2012)

mattobrien said:


> It seems that the segment actually goes through the level crossing, despite its name. Grrr. Cross. Cross.




Khaaaaaaann!


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2012)

HaloJ said:


> Is there a Strava CycleChat club? I've searched but can't find one.
> 
> It used to be that a club required a specific location upon creation but a quick test shows they seem to have relaxed that rule. We could have a CycleChat club with the location of "United Kingdom" if it's not there already.


Hello stranger 
Thought you'd be on this silly racing stuff before now


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Got 2 new "Armchair KoM's" this week. 2 new segments created, not by me I hasten to add.



A clear sign that Strava is getting more and more popular - loads of new segments being created all the time on my regular routes. And I'm KOM on lots of them! 

Mind you, the first I know of most of them is when I get the notification that I've lost the crown... Grrr! Need to pay closer attention to stravaviewer. 

d.


----------



## gaz (18 Sep 2012)

A new guy has moved to my area and he is a lightweight.. he literally seems to fly up those hills.
Lost 3 KOMS to him today


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> A new guy has moved to my area and he is a lightweight.. he literally seems to fly up those hills.
> Lost 3 KOMS to him today


You will go down the hills faster though. :-)


----------



## Spartak (18 Sep 2012)

Joined Strava at the weekend.
Got my first KOM yesterday


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> A new guy has moved to my area and he is a lightweight.. he literally seems to fly up those hills.
> Lost 3 KOMS to him today


 

Not Sittingduck is it.?.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Sep 2012)

No it's Potsy...........


----------



## HaloJ (19 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Hello stranger
> Thought you'd be on this silly racing stuff before now



I've been on Strava for ages.  Posted about it a long while back but no one seemed interested as they were using cyclelog. Although I've been losing QOMs left right and centre due to not being on the bike much this year.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 Sep 2012)

was nice and fresh, hitting the first segment of the day, was a breeze starting off then my boss rang forcing me to stop!!! (could have been the wife and shes not well and preggers so didnt want to risk waiting till the top!)
without a mechanic/DS etc to push me off the start i struggled to get back up to speed! ah well. thats another excuse to add to the list!


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2012)

Right then. For the Stockport Locals. If the Woodley Precinct to Station section fell today, I know why. Saw a guy drafting a bus less than 2 feet from it's rear. About 8:50 this morning.

It's not a segment I bother with as it's too near the start of my rides.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Right then. For the Stockport Locals. If the Woodley Precinct to Station section fell today, I know why. Saw a guy drafting a bus less than 2 feet from it's rear. About 8:50 this morning.
> 
> It's now a segment I bother with as it's too near the start of my rides.


 
You need to find a faster bus to draft.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2012)

Meant NOT a section I do. Will deffo need a faster bus


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Sep 2012)

It happens. Here is an open confession to it. My 3rd on race the Virgin train was with a bit of a tow from the passing traffic, just not right behind a truck.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> No it's Potsy...........


Shut it you  
Might just surprise you next Spring and be all lean and mean


----------



## mangid (19 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> You will go down the hills faster though. :-)


 

Hmm, Galileo might have something to say on that ;-)


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> It happens. Here is an open confession to it. My 3rd on race the Virgin train was with a bit of a tow from the passing traffic, just not right behind a truck.


 
That's blatent. Report him - ha ha ha


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

I don't know who is aware of the old workmate who invited me out on rides until he found out I 'only have a singlespeed'. Well I'm still popping up above him on his segments and getting KOM on a few 

Tonight he took one of my KOMs, and lost it a few hours later to one of the local speed merchants! Hee hee!


----------



## nathanicola (19 Sep 2012)

Can anyone tell me is it best to use a garmin 800 or will an i phone work as well. Really want to have a go now after reading this forum, seen there are a lot of routes that i ride daily that i know i'm faster than and a few that i would have a hard time with. Just about to part cash for the Garmin but my phone is due an upgrade so might be able to save spending the money. One other dum question what does KOM and QOM actually stand for?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Sep 2012)

A smart phone will get you started. The Garmins tend to be a bit more reliable in logging though.
KOM King of the Mountain
QOM Queen of etc


----------



## nathanicola (19 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> A smart phone will get you started. The Garmins tend to be a bit more reliable in logging though.
> KOM King of the Mountain
> QOM Queen of etc


Cool, thanks for the reply.


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I don't know who is aware of the old workmate who invited me out on rides until he found out I 'only have a singlespeed'. Well I'm still popping up above him on his segments and getting KOM on a few
> 
> Tonight he took one of my KOMs, and lost it a few hours later to one of the local speed merchants! Hee hee!


 
Which segment was that then ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Which segment was that then ?



http://app.strava.com/segments/2113713

I reckon you could rinse that on your fixie, it's only a shortie!


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/2113713
> 
> I reckon you could rinse that on your fixie, it's only a shortie!


 
I think I may have a crack at that one next Wed as I have a dentist appointment on Berner's street lunchtime


----------



## Bill93 (19 Sep 2012)

Just downloaded and signed up for strava, Where are the privacy options on this? Id rather not have people see my email etc and how do I work out where a segment is near me ?


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Just downloaded and signed up for strava, Where are the privacy options on this? Id rather not have people see my email etc and how do I work out where a segment is near me ?


 
Go into settings and you can set the privacy option not to show the start or end of your ride to others. Top of the page open the explore tab and enter your town or postcode and you can see what segment is near you. No one can see e mail addresses on Strava, enjoy.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2012)

mangid said:


> Hmm, Galileo might have something to say on that ;-)


Galileo, a clever chap. Though if you are freewheeling (not pedalling) down a steep descent, the heavier rider will be faster than the lighter rider. Assuming both riders adopting the same aero position on the same bikes and in the same wind conditions.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Just downloaded and signed up for strava, Where are the privacy options on this? Id rather not have people see my email etc and how do I work out where a segment is near me ?


Best thing to do is set up a "privacy zone" so you can hide where you live. Assuming you switch the gps on from the off. This will be on the dashboard if i remember right.
"segment explore" will search segments around your postcode. Beware Strava is seriously addictive. 

Edit: Just noticed 4F replied to this. Ah well you get two answers. Both identical.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> I think I may have a crack at that one next Wed as I have a dentist appointment on Berner's street lunchtime



Godspeed you fixie emperor!


----------



## Bill93 (19 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the help on that,ive put my adress down so it blocks anything within a radius on the map i can see. I've put enhanced privacy on which says only people I approve to follow me can see my activity but that wont stop me from appearing on a leaderboard IF i get on it will it?

It says my gps is currently disabled on the app, how do I turn it on so it can record my runs


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Thanks for the help on that,ive put my adress down so it blocks anything within a radius on the map i can see. I've put enhanced privacy on which says only people I approve to follow me can see my activity but that wont stop me from appearing on a leaderboard IF i get on it will it?


Only draw back is you will not be included in any segments which your 'privacy zone' covers. If there are none (quite likely) then it's all good. You will still come up on any leader board with the settings you have applied. You have to "hide" a ride/segment for it not to be seen.


----------



## Bill93 (19 Sep 2012)

Yh theres no segment near my house, could you quickly answer this please as i just edited it on to the bottom of the post 

It says my gps is currently disabled on the app, how do I turn it on so it can record my runs


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Yh theres no segment near my house, could you quickly answer this please as i just edited it on to the bottom of the post
> 
> It says my gps is currently disabled on the app, how do I turn it on so it can record my runs


Iphone?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Yh theres no segment near my house, could you quickly answer this please as i just edited it on to the bottom of the post
> 
> It says my gps is currently disabled on the app, how do I turn it on so it can record my runs


Have to shoot off in 5 mins so i'll just assume iphone.
I think you go to settings and into your app settings. strava should be there. Turn on GPS. Off the top of my head. I personally use Garmin 500 though own an iphone so know the ins and outs.

It may also come up with "allow Stava app to use location services". allow this.


----------



## Bill93 (19 Sep 2012)

Thanks mate its worked, forgot to refresh page.


----------



## Bill93 (20 Sep 2012)

whats a kom or qom, im guessing there some sort of best?

And does the app automatically realise youve done a segment and does it auto update it on the leaderboard or is there something I must do


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Sep 2012)

KOM (King Of the Mountain) means you are the fastest over a segment. The segment will automatically be logged as you ride through it and the ride is uploaded. You don't need to switch anything on.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's blatent. Report him - ha ha ha


 
Can't I would have the Big Dogs after me.


----------



## MrJamie (20 Sep 2012)

I feel like im sat around helplessly waiting for people to find and destroy my feeble KOMs as another email hits my inbox. Todays one beat me by 30sec over a 1.5mile trail and his picture with a silly TT aero helmet and filled in wheels makes me think Ill not bother trying to take it back 



Bill93 said:


> whats a kom or qom, im guessing there some sort of best?
> 
> And does the app automatically realise youve done a segment and does it auto update it on the leaderboard or is there something I must do


King Of the Mountain, Queen Of the Mountain, although a lot of segments are flat  At the end of the ride, strava will upload your ride to the website and try to match any segments you go through, it isnt perfect but its not bad.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2012)

What's a CR? On ones profile there's a tab that is labelled 'KOMs / CRs'.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What's a CR? On ones profile there's a tab that is labelled 'KOMs / CRs'.


Course record. for the runners out there. Kom, in this instance, is purely a cycling term.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Sep 2012)

got stuck at temporary lights on the first climb today. made worse by then being passed by a bloke on the flat with a cheery "good morning" who then Contadored it up through the segment!! i stuck with him through most of the climb Froome stylie but cracked near the top of the climb when it ramps up again  he was a lot slimmer than me and on a carbon trek so it wasnt too embarrasing!

was 1 1/2 minutes slower on the sector though but was stopped for the lights for a while (slowing and starting is fun on hills!)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Course record. for the runners out there. Kom, in this instance, is purely a cycling term.



Ta!


----------



## ohnovino (20 Sep 2012)

Drafted a bus all the way through a segment. Decided that wasn't really fair, so I doubled back and tried it again unassisted. When I got home and uploaded the ride, it turned out the bus was holding me up and I was quicker on my own 

Only got second place, but the KOM is held by a freak with some Pro-Tour-esque times, so I'll settle for "best of the rest".


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Only got second place, but the KOM is held by a freak with some Pro-Tour-esque times, so I'll settle for "best of the rest".


 
It has been reported by several others in this thread, but the pro tour passed through our local Strava hunting ground!


----------



## gaz (22 Sep 2012)

WHAT THE!!!! - http://app.strava.com/rides/22748157#


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> WHAT THE!!!! - http://app.strava.com/rides/22748157#


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> WHAT THE!!!! - http://app.strava.com/rides/22748157#


 

Has it been recorded with one of those new Iphone thingys?


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Sep 2012)

mmmmmm top speed looks legit


----------



## gavintc (22 Sep 2012)

All my Italian KOM achievements from my 2 years over there are slowly being eroded as more Italians take to Strava. However, I have noticed a fair number of KOMs going to English looking names.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Sep 2012)

Got a 5th on Portnalls Rd this morning - I'll take that! I suppose it won't take long before I slip down the rankings... I don't really fancy trying to better today's assault, as I was going flat out from the very start.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Sep 2012)

I picked up a couple of KOM's and a couple of top tens this afternoon on a bit of an urban blast . Not my normal sort of ride but I need to keep up with the Manc commuters.


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

Them Manc commuters have put me in 192nd place on one means I'll have to go back and try


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2012)

Tried to claw back a ranking on a segment the tour of Britain passed through and failed miserably!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Got a 5th on Portnalls Rd this morning - I'll take that! I suppose it won't take long before I slip down the rankings... I don't really fancy trying to better today's assault, as I was going flat out from the very start.


Kom on that one isa PIA KOM most of my segemnts!! Well done BTW.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Kom on that one isa PIA KOM most of my segemnts!! Well done BTW.


 
Cheers - BTW, what's 'PIA'? Pain in (the) *rse?


----------



## gaz (23 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Got a 5th on Portnalls Rd this morning - I'll take that! I suppose it won't take long before I slip down the rankings... I don't really fancy trying to better today's assault, as I was going flat out from the very start.


I see Simon is KOM on that, not even worth trying to get it, that guy is a beast.

EDIT: I see Loco knows of him as well :P


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Sep 2012)

I am just happy I got top 10 Gaz  No chance of a KOM on that one...


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Cheers - BTW, what's 'PIA'? Pain in (the) *rse?


Yeah,he even admits when there is a favourable wind direction he will pop out KOM hunting... Can't say I blame him lol. Take a look at the speed up here http://app.strava.com/rides/2501971# it really is a drag too, 1.6 miles in a constant drag is impressive, check the comment lol


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Them Manc commuters have put me in 192nd place on one means I'll have to go back and try


 
Which one?


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Yeah,he even admits when there is a favourable wind direction he will pop out KOM hunting... Can't say I blame him lol. Take a look at the speed up here http://app.strava.com/rides/2501971# it really is a drag too, 1.6 miles in a constant drag is impressive, check the comment lol


 
Hmm, 1m 11s faster than my PR up the Merstham Drag, lol. That boy can shift!


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Which one?



http://app.strava.com/segments/1507175

Then again I only averaged 20.6 need to get my arse back down there haha


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1507175
> 
> Then again I only averaged 20.6 need to get my arse back down there haha


 
That looks like it's worth extending my commute a little for.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

Us Mancs need to pick a segment or 2 that we concentrate on.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?

Recce 1st, then balls out? wind direction? general hard ride?


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

I just try my hardest if I know that there there didn't know where that one started/ended to be fair will have a pop at it tomorrow


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?
> 
> Recce 1st, then balls out? wind direction? general hard ride?



I just commute.

Wind direction is the pain, annoyingly it's been consistently against me these last two weeks, which mean looping back for that segment I want. If I was proper bashing I'd recce as many as possible, then wait for the right wind.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

So you don't know the start/ends of segments when commuting and increase your speed appropriately?


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

I don't commute my tools wouldn't fit on the back of my bike


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> So you don't know the start/ends of segments when commuting and increase your speed appropriately?


 
I've tried a couple of times, but not really. Just balls out the whole way and hope I don't have a heart attack.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> I don't commute my tools wouldn't fit on the back of my bike


My bro's a joiner and he's really got into this cycling m'larky; when he has a constant secure site he's taken to leaving the tools at work occasionally and cycle commuting.


----------



## craven2354 (23 Sep 2012)

The areas I work nothing safe haha someone robbed the plastic drains out of the ground the other week haha


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?
> 
> Recce 1st, then balls out? wind direction? general hard ride?



Pretty much, unless wind is favourable or I'm feeling cocky!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Sep 2012)

got out of bed this morning feeling really rough so took the car in! then noticed the clouds are really shifting in the direction of my work  today would probably be a PB day if i was on the bike  was planning a 3 5 miler before work but really dont have any energy today!!


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?
> 
> Recce 1st, then balls out? wind direction? general hard ride?


 I was going to ask something similar. All my PR's come on a very fast or fastest commutes, which naturally come about mainly due to a favourable wind and weather and how I am feeling. The problem I have is that I am always going at a set level of energy output which I would guestimate at around 75-85% of max. If I get in to a bit of SCR I can up that, but couldn't do it day in and day out. Also I am now saving myself a bit so I can still enjoy a ride at the weekend.

So I guess my question is do any of you take it easy inbetween segements, to then go balls out and then rest again until the next one? I find it really difficult to change my mindset as I am always targetting the overall time and average speed which is now a habit.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> So I guess my question is do any of you take it easy inbetween segements, to then go balls out and then rest again until the next one? I find it really difficult to change my mindset as I am always targetting the overall time and average speed which is now a habit.


 
Yes, it's similar to interval training.

I used to do interval training on a treadmill and it has a positive effect, in particular top end aerobic and anaerobic thresholds. I'm now starting to see marginal gains in my cycling from attacking strava segments.


----------



## User6179 (24 Sep 2012)

Just watched the weather forecast .
Winds of 60 mph from the east possible.
My first thought was that segment that my m8 has the KOM on is from the east


----------



## gaz (24 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?
> 
> Recce 1st, then balls out? wind direction? general hard ride?


recce 1st, if wind is a potential factor for a good time, then I'll wait for favorable wind, if it's more down to traffic levels and lights, then i'll do it day after day after day after day until I hit the light sequence just right.


----------



## trampyjoe (24 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> What are peoples' tactics for doing segments?


 
I use the car .. KOM everytime!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> I use the car .. KOM everytime!


 
for a short while, until it's flagged....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Sep 2012)

please let the wind turn so i have a tailwind for the route home tomorrow!!! will kill the climbs if i can just get a damned tailwind! plus may help me break 42 MPH on the descent home.


----------



## gaz (24 Sep 2012)

Tried to use the wind to my advantage today (and a tow form a bus and pizza delivery boy).. only got me 10th :/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Tried to use the wind to my advantage today (and a tow form a bus and pizza delivery boy).. only got me 10th :/



There are times I wish I was a cartoonist and could create little vignettes to accompany posts like that


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Sep 2012)

Nice tailwind going in Today, so I took a slight detour but I think my efforts have probably been neutralised by virtue of the fact that I was on the heavy winter bike 

Will have to wait and see, until I am able to upload it to Strava, this evening.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

Grrr-Garmin has stopped synching. I suspect it's gonna have to go back to Garmin.

I can use my wife's old I-phone. Not having a clue how these work, can I stick a pay as you go SIM in it and then use the Strava app (pretty sure the phone is unblocked)?


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Grrr-Garmin has stopped synching. I suspect it's gonna have to go back to Garmin.
> 
> I can use my wife's old I-phone. Not having a clue how these work, can I stick a pay as you go SIM in it and then use the Strava app (pretty sure the phone is unblocked)?


 Have you tried a new lead my symptoms are identical when a lead goes awol. It will charge but I do not get the windows message to open a folder and I get a hardware install error message on the PC. Sometimes it just turns on and charges and others I get a battery charging icon. If I change the lead its working again.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Grrr-Garmin has stopped synching. I suspect it's gonna have to go back to Garmin.
> 
> I can use my wife's old I-phone. Not having a clue how these work, can I stick a pay as you go SIM in it and then use the Strava app (pretty sure the phone is unblocked)?



I think you can get a pay as you go sim from gif gaf that should do the job nicely.


----------



## trampyjoe (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Grrr-Garmin has stopped synching. I suspect it's gonna have to go back to Garmin.
> 
> I can use my wife's old I-phone. Not having a clue how these work, can I stick a pay as you go SIM in it and then use the Strava app (pretty sure the phone is unblocked)?


not sure if apple do the same but my old blackberry was on PAYG and if I didn't pay £15 a month for the 'blackberry features' I got no internet, not even through the wi-fi (and It wasn't a fault, I spent months complaining but was told 'thats how it is', needless to say I'm now on a £12 a month contract that does so much more, and I have an android!)


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

LOCO said:


> Have you tried a new lead my symptoms are identical when a lead goes awol. It will charge but I do not get the windows message to open a folder and I get a hardware install error message on the PC. Sometimes it just turns on and charges and others I get a battery charging icon. If I change the lead its working again.


 
I've read about the lead issues on the net. Problem is the unit doesn't work on my home laptop or my works laptop which use different leads. I guess it wouldn't harm to try a 3rd lead.

I suspect it got a bit of water in it yesterday. Will go and buy/borrow a lead and see. Thanks


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

Thanks for replies chaps


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2012)

The name of this segment 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2407815


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> The name of this segment
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2407815


Got to be the same guy who created that, who was responsible for the classic "Katie Price's Angry Lobster" and the not so well known "George Osborne's Fudge Tunnel"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2012)

Didn't think my legs would be up to much today but I managed to add a decent margin on top of one of my KOMs.

My single speed commuter had a flat this morning so I came in on the nippy bike, so couldn't resist!


----------



## 4F (25 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Didn't think my legs would be up to much today but I managed to add a decent margin on top of one of my KOMs.
> 
> My single speed commuter had a flat this morning so I came in on the nippy bike, so couldn't resist!


 
Ideal wind conditions for that one I would say, shame I came in with the car today


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2012)

Utterly utterly ideal


4F said:


> Ideal wind conditions for that one I would say, shame I came in with the car today


 
Utterly ideal, and it was tough! If you look at the ride you'll see that I totally bombed on the Pound Lane segment and limped back to work very slowly indeed!


----------



## MrJamie (25 Sep 2012)

Id lost a segment by a second a few months back and hadnt managed to take it back with it being school hols and popular with dog walkers, managed to steal it back but felt cheaty with the tailwind today.


----------



## craven2354 (26 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> That looks like it's worth extending my commute a little for.




What happened on that road on June 4th so many of the top times on the same day? Was it closed road -.-


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2012)

craven2354 said:


> What happened on that road on June 4th so many of the top times on the same day? Was it closed road -.-


 
It was The Great Manchester Cycle. I am the fastest CC'er without even knowing there was a segment there.


----------



## craven2354 (26 Sep 2012)

I'm fastest CC'er on open road  must count for something


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Id lost a segment by a second a few months back and hadnt managed to take it back with it being school hols and popular with dog walkers, managed to steal it back but felt cheaty with the tailwind today.


 
Nah, it's all about timing.

Us commuters have the advantage


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

Anyone else doing the Skratch labs challenge? I see Andrew is

It's going to be really tight for me. I've uped my commuting distance per day to +40miles. Got a colleagues leaving drinks on friday evening and i'm going to old trafford on saturday. Not sure if i'll be able to squeeze the miles in!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Anyone else doing the Skratch labs challenge? I see Andrew is
> 
> It's going to be really tight for me. I've uped my commuting distance per day to +40miles. Got a colleagues leaving drinks on friday evening and i'm *going to old trafford on saturday*. Not sure if i'll be able to squeeze the miles in!


 
Well, if you got up to OT early sat, you could join us for a 60 mile route (8am ish start-back for lunch)


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Well, if you got up to OT early sat, you could join us for a 60 mile route (8am ish start-back for lunch)


Got my train ticket booked already  3:40ish arrival (late kick off)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Anyone else doing the Skratch labs challenge? I see Andrew is
> 
> It's going to be really tight for me. I've uped my commuting distance per day to +40miles. Got a colleagues leaving drinks on friday evening and i'm going to old trafford on saturday. Not sure if i'll be able to squeeze the miles in!



I don't stand a chance!


----------



## DaveFY7 (26 Sep 2012)

I'm just getting into all this Strava lark. It certainly encourages me to get on the pushy a bit more often. Just need to get a bit fitter now and concentrate on obliterating my mates records.


----------



## gaz (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I don't stand a chance!


You're ahead of me at the moment.
I worked out that if I commute 40miles per day for the rest of the working days, then I only need to do 60miles on the weekend.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> You're ahead of me at the moment.
> I worked out that if I commute 40miles per day for the rest of the working days, then I only need to do 60miles on the weekend.



I only live 3 miles from work so a 40 mile commute would be epic!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

I took KOM from a segment 4F of this parish is almost leading on today, but the phone GPS data looked a bit shonkey so I uploaded the gpx from my Holux and alas I have not taken KOM. Still, best to be honest


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2012)

Recon you will complete the Skratch Labs Challenge Andrew?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Recon you will complete the Skratch Labs Challenge Andrew?



I have 8 days left to get another 350 miles done! If I had the week off work, and no family or friends I might get it done!


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I took KOM from a segment 4F of this parish is almost leading on today, but the phone GPS data looked a bit shonkey so I uploaded the gpx from my Holux and alas I have not taken KOM. Still, best to be honest


 
You did what ....... Just looked and we are equal second  . WTF, I was equal 1st with the current KOM but now I am 2nd. I rode the day after him to tie for 1st yet his ride is still there but now he is ahead of me ????


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have 8 days left to get another 350 miles done! If I had the week off work, and no family or friends I might get it done!


 
It's doable  Just extend your commute a bit.

I should be closing in on half way done come the end of today. Got to be honest though, milage challenges are a bit boring, elevation challenges would be more fun!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> You did what ....... Just looked and we are equal second  . WTF, I was equal 1st with the current KOM but now I am 2nd. I rode the day after him to tie for 1st yet his ride is still there but now he is ahead of me ????



I don't understand it either, I swear when I briefly had KOM he was level with you.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> It's doable  Just extend your commute a bit.
> 
> I should be closing in on half way done come the end of today. Got to be honest though, milage challenges are a bit boring, elevation challenges would be more fun!



It's looking like I'm going to have two rest days this weekend so my legs could well be up for some epic commutes!

I'm impressed that you're already halfway there!

Elevation challenges would be indeed challenging in Suffolk!


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It's looking like I'm going to have two rest days this weekend so my legs could well be up for some epic commutes!
> 
> *I'm impressed that you're already halfway there!*
> 
> Elevation challenges would be indeed challenging in Suffolk!


 
Not half way yet, but should be (just about) after this evening's ride (will do between 40-60 mile, depending on the time).

I find riding base miles pretty boring. TBH this challenge is good motivation to do base miles at a steady pace.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

I just did the sums; I would need to do 50 miles a day next Monday to Saturday!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> You did what ....... Just looked and we are equal second  . WTF, I was equal 1st with the current KOM but now I am 2nd. I rode the day after him to tie for 1st yet his ride is still there but now he is ahead of me ????


 
He might have deleted the segment, then created a new one with the same name over a slightly different distance.


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> He might have deleted the segment, then created a new one with the same name over a slightly different distance.


 
Well now my time is 57 seconds and I swear it was 1 minute something before. I am going to bust a gut on that one tonight on the way home


----------



## zizou (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just did the sums; I would need to do 50 miles a day next Monday to Saturday!


 
Finishes on the Friday i think.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

zizou said:


> Finishes on the Friday i think.



Ah crap!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Well now my time is 57 seconds and I swear it was 1 minute something before. I am going to bust a gut on that one tonight on the way home



The wind is blowing in the most helpful direction! Are you still on your fixie?


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The wind is blowing in the most helpful direction! Are you still on your fixie?


 
Yes I am, think I will head Needham way to give the legs a spin before turning and giving it a blast. As long as the level crossing is not on red I may have a chance


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Yes I am, think I will head Needham way to give the legs a spin before turning and giving it a blast. As long as the level crossing is not on red I may have a chance



I shall watch your progress with great interest


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Yes I am, think I will head Needham way to give the legs a spin before turning and giving it a blast. As long as the level crossing is not on red I may have a chance



I shall watch your progress with great interest


----------



## Spartak (27 Sep 2012)

My first commute today using Strava !
4 segments on my ride in, didn't get close to any top 10's due to a strong headwind but should work in my favour on the journey home !
There is one hilly segment on the way home that I'm going to try for a top 10 !

........watch this space !


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Sep 2012)

Dang, didnt quite get 50% since I lost a spoke and my wheel was like a pringle. Need to find a quick solution to this!


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I shall watch your progress with great interest


 
Grrr, level crossing was red so a slow star to the segment, got up to 30 and then got held up by a dawdling car  and was 2 seconds off. Watch this space tomorrow.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Grrr, level crossing was red so a slow star to the segment, got up to 30 and then got held up by a dawdling car  and was 2 seconds off. Watch this space tomorrow.....



You got up to 30!!! Hell's teeth!


----------



## 4F (27 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You got up to 30!!! Hell's teeth!


Yep, reckon with the crossing being open I could have hit 30 earlier and held it all the way. Tomorrow awaits


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Sep 2012)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1129036 - KOM on the ride! lol

however will probably be flagged as average speed of 36 mph when my max through there was 35 also a 10 mile tt in 16:05??? i need a dedicated GPS i think as it must have dropped out halfway through. flagged it myself so should be down now


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Sep 2012)

FFS. Got to work and the battery on my Garmin is almost dead (noob error). May as well take an easy spin on the way home Today, as it will die mid ride, no doubt


----------



## MattHB (28 Sep 2012)

There are so many super fit nutters in my area all the KOMs are out of my reach.. It's depressing!


----------



## nathanicola (28 Sep 2012)

Told a few mates about Strava and everyone's gone mad about it, taking there bikes to the top of hills and trying to get fastest down hills. One of them hasn't ridden for a year due to passing his test, plugged up his gps and has 1st 2nd and 3rd's all over the place from last years rides. I told them about it and i'm the only one without a gps yet lol.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

So the LBS is sorting my pringled wheel, should have it back later today! Milage munching will re-commence on Sunday (giving my knee a rest as it is a bit sore)! Currently sitting at 47% completion on the Skratch Labs challenge, I imagine by Sunday I will have slipped some way down the league tables (I am only interested in the UK tables really since work/family habits/commitments are more comparable within a nation than worldwide) already slipped out of the top 25!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Sep 2012)

Just clicked join on the Scratch Labs thingy. Saying I am 50%, so perhaps _just_ on target? 27th for the UK 435th for Global


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Just clicked join on the Scratch Labs thingy. Saying I am 50%, so perhaps _just_ on target? 27th for the UK 435th for Global


 
FUUUUUUUU SD!

(I would have been 50% or slightly over if it wasnt for the wheel mishap!)


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Sep 2012)

Coulda, woulda, shoulda!  
This weekend should be ok, so plenty of opportunity to claw some back, Rob3rt...!


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2012)

Sunday has a horrific forecast here, so bad the Macc Monster sportive had to be cancelled.

Going to rest on Saturday, my knee is a bit sore, I think I need to fine tune my fit since my saddle changed and I seem to ride in a different position.

If all else fails, I will claim victory over my club members who are registered (there is only 5 of us signed on) to make myself feel better, hah


----------



## mattobrien (28 Sep 2012)

Managed to regain a KoM today that I had been trading top spot with another rider for a while. here

It is at the start of my ride, so sadly the rest of the ride seemed to suffer from too many beans too early. Ho hum, another KoM though and an updated signature. Was hoping to challenge for one more on the way back, but too windy for that today. (that's as close as we have to a windy emoticon)


----------



## Spartak (28 Sep 2012)

Spartak said:


> My first commute today using Strava !
> 4 segments on my ride in, didn't get close to any top 10's due to a strong headwind but should work in my favour on the journey home !
> There is one hilly segment on the way home that I'm going to try for a top 10 !
> 
> ........watch this space !



Did it ! Got a good 5th place on the segment in question !
Also managed a 4th place on a section of the Southmead Rd thanks to a tow from fellow roadie !!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Managed to regain a KoM today that I had been trading top spot with another rider for a while. here
> 
> It is at the start of my ride, so sadly the rest of the ride seemed to suffer from too many beans too early. Ho hum, another KoM though and an updated signature. Was hoping to challenge for one more on the way back, but too windy for that today. (that's as close as we have to a windy emoticon)



27.4mph average!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

I created a segment to use as my own personal TT but thought I might as well make it public, turns out it appears to be a regular route for a bunch of people! Http://app.strava.com/segments/2472857

I doubt I'll have it for long though, several of the 'big hitters' on the Ippo scene appear to have dawdled through my new segment, I'm fairly sure they'll rinse me as soon as they realise my little training segment exists. fark 'em


----------



## MattHB (28 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I created a segment to use as my own personal TT but thought I might as well make it public, turns out it appears to be a regular route for a bunch of people! Http://app.strava.com/segments/2472857
> 
> I doubt I'll have it for long though, several of the 'big hitters' on the Ippo scene appear to have dawdled through my new segment, I'm fairly sure they'll rinse me as soon as they realise my little training segment exists. f*** 'em



Nice time boyo!


----------



## Broughtonblue (28 Sep 2012)

how do you make segments, do you have to upgrade to the full version?


----------



## MattHB (28 Sep 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> how do you make segments, do you have to upgrade to the full version?



No need to upgrade. Just click and drag. Bit of a route, then click create new segment. You can then fine tune it, name it and voila


----------



## Broughtonblue (28 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> No need to upgrade. Just click and drag. Bit of a route, then click create new segment. You can then fine tune it, name it and voila


thanks, will give it a go tomorrow. need to be KOM in one section for at least 5 mins!!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Nice time boyo!



All tailwind, well at least for half of it


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Nice time boyo!



All tailwind, well at least for half of it . And I was on the single-speed!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Nice time boyo!



All tailwind, well at least for half of it . And I was on the single-speed!


----------



## mattobrien (29 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> 27.4mph average!!!



What can I say, after last Sunday's efforts a Mille at 27.2mph is nothing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2012)

mattobrien said:


> What can I say, after last Sunday's efforts a Mille at 27.2mph is nothing.



Agreed, I just set a TT and I thought I had pootled round it so was very surprised to get a fast average!


----------



## thom (29 Sep 2012)

Ok I didn't read the whole of this thread.... but spotted this amusing blog by Marijn Fietst about Strava record keeping by the pros!


----------



## Broughtonblue (29 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> No need to upgrade. Just click and drag. Bit of a route, then click create new segment. You can then fine tune it, name it and voila


i might be stupid as i couldnt get this to work, could someone please give a detailed 'idiots guide to making a segment' please


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> i might be stupid as i couldnt get this to work, could someone please give a detailed 'idiots guide to making a segment' please



Have you found the blue 'create a new segment' button when viewing the Strava website?


----------



## 4F (30 Sep 2012)

Go onto a recent ride, click on tab on right hand side called "actions" and then you will see one come up for create segment. Then move the slider to determine start and end points. It is worth at this point zooming the map in as close as you can to make this easier, add segment name and you are done .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

And if at all possible try not to include junctions, traffic lights or railway crossings


----------



## trampyjoe (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And if at all possible try not to include junctions, traffic lights or railway crossings


Or parks where the fence has been removed by vandals and not put back yet as at some point in the future the fence will be replaced and someone *will* cycle into it (not me I hasten to add) and it makes it near on impossible to get KOM when you have to negotiate a chicane fence thingy.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Or parks where the fence has been removed by vandals and not put back yet as at some point in the future the fence will be replaced and someone *will* cycle into it (not me I hasten to add) and it makes it near on impossible to get KOM when you have to negotiate a chicane fence thingy.



Gah! I ran into one of those in the pitch dark once, me and my fellow bandmates had talked a bouncer at a gig we played into paying us, when the promoters found out we had to leg it. I should probably add the detail that I was 16 years old, these days it's much harder to make money as a musician...


----------



## Broughtonblue (30 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Go onto a recent ride, click on tab on right hand side called "actions" and then you will see one come up for create segment. Then move the slider to determine start and end points. It is worth at this point zooming the map in as close as you can to make this easier, add segment name and you are done .


ha! got it now, although most of my regular rides seem pretty much covered already


----------



## MrJamie (30 Sep 2012)

Is there a good way to find local segments, the Strava Explore seems to only show segments where youve zoomed out enough to see start and finish. I just found out (by looking at other local riders KOMs) that theres a nice 3mile segment I frequently ride 100 metres short of, but if you zoom out enough to cover it, it isnt one of the chosen ones that appear. Theres so many route options with the cycle network here, shared use paths, roads etc that its hard to ride a lot of the segments by accident to discover them, so would be nice if i could find them.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Sep 2012)

I had to flag another ride today where someone uploaded a ride where they went through the segment where I was KOM at 37mph with an 84 bpm heartbeat


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had to flag another ride today where someone uploaded a ride where they went through the segment where I was KOM at 37mph with an 84 bpm heartbeat


Wasn't me, mine would be at least 90bpm at that speed


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had to flag another ride today where someone uploaded a ride where they went through the segment where I was KOM at 37mph with an 84 bpm heartbeat


Rather odd considering they were likely in their car or similar and there is no need to wear a heart monitor for the results to enter the leaderboard. Ditch the HR monitor and there would have been very little you could do. It's the one problem with Strava. If one was cunning enough (and a cheat) then one could easily just drive around segments at the desired speed. I have heard of people doing exactly this.
I mentioned before that it would be good to have an authenticity score per rider per segment. Highest score would have HR monitor, cadence sensor, speedo and power. Lowest score would be a simple speed. Strava inputs power/watts on every ride also but this is pure speculation and based on the same conditions each time.
​


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I had to flag another ride today where someone uploaded a ride where they went through the segment where I was KOM at 37mph with an 84 bpm heartbeat


Also i have a few descent KOM's and damn sure my HR is over 150 when i am going stupid fast. Adrenaline goes mad. lol.


----------



## HLaB (30 Sep 2012)

I've lost my KOM on this segment by 3 secs; something tells me strava is picking up one of DCC's training rides which is only 4.6miles; that segment is only marginally longer but is 4.6 miles longer, it must be the Dunlin Drive Blackhole


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Sep 2012)

HLaB said:


> I've lost my KOM on this segment by 3 secs; something tells me strava is picking up one of DCC's training rides which is only 4.6miles; that segment is only marginally longer but is 4.6 miles longer, it must be the Dunlin Drive Blackhole


Erm all nearly 40 mph averages over 9.2 miles. KOM is 14 minutes. The whole leader board would spank the pro's. 

And the power outputs too. 140w etc. haha. More like 600w


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Rather odd considering they were likely in their car or similar and there is no need to wear a heart monitor for the results to enter the leaderboard. Ditch the HR monitor and there would have been very little you could do. It's the one problem with Strava. If one was cunning enough (and a cheat) then one could easily just drive around segments at the desired speed. I have heard of people doing exactly this.
> I mentioned before that it would be good to have an authenticity score per rider per segment. Highest score would have HR monitor, cadence sensor, speedo and power. Lowest score would be a simple speed. Strava inputs power/watts on every ride also but this is pure speculation and based on the same conditions each time.
> ​


 
He had ridden probably an MTB up in the Peaks and gone back to his car in Macclesfield stuck the bike and Garmin on the roof and driven home. It seems to happen fairly regularly. It just hacks me off that after doing this they still upload the ride to Strava. If you know you did it don't upload the ride.


----------



## MrJamie (30 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He had ridden probably an MTB up in the Peaks and gone back to his car in Macclesfield stuck the bike and Garmin on the roof and driven home. It seems to happen fairly regularly. It just hacks me off that after doing this they still upload the ride to Strava. If you know you did it don't upload the ride.


 How long are they leaving these bugged rides claiming KOMs? I can understand making a mistake and the app auto uploading the dodgy ride when you stop it (Android does at least). Ive never had a cheated segment but ive frequently over-recorded a few minutes of me sat at home, in a pub (and once on a train  ) that I havent been able to crop until I got home later.


----------



## Broughtonblue (30 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Is there a good way to find local segments, the Strava Explore seems to only show segments where youve zoomed out enough to see start and finish. I just found out (by looking at other local riders KOMs) that theres a nice 3mile segment I frequently ride 100 metres short of, but if you zoom out enough to cover it, it isnt one of the chosen ones that appear. Theres so many route options with the cycle network here, shared use paths, roads etc that its hard to ride a lot of the segments by accident to discover them, so would be nice if i could find them.


I find this annoying as well! Also when some of the rides come up like you describe i can't decide which end of the line is the start or finish, whereas when zoomed out you get the chequered flag appear


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Rather odd considering they were likely in their car or similar and there is no need to wear a heart monitor for the results to enter the leaderboard. Ditch the HR monitor and there would have been very little you could do. It's the one problem with Strava. If one was cunning enough (and a cheat) then one could easily just drive around segments at the desired speed. I have heard of people doing exactly this.
> I mentioned before that it would be good to have an authenticity score per rider per segment. Highest score would have HR monitor, cadence sensor, speedo and power. Lowest score would be a simple speed. Strava inputs power/watts on every ride also but this is pure speculation and based on the same conditions each time.
> ​


 
Actually, you could have a rider authenticity score full stop. Some kind of algorithm to include official events entered, heart rate monitor present in x% of rides, %age of rides done with other users, etc.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He had ridden probably an MTB up in the Peaks and gone back to his car in Macclesfield stuck the bike and Garmin on the roof and driven home. It seems to happen fairly regularly. It just hacks me off that after doing this they still upload the ride to Strava. If you know you did it don't upload the ride.


 
completely and utterly agree.

If you've gone to the trouble of using Strava, then you will be checking out your stats.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Sep 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Is there a good way to find local segments, the Strava Explore seems to only show segments where youve zoomed out enough to see start and finish. I just found out (by looking at other local riders KOMs) that theres a nice 3mile segment I frequently ride 100 metres short of, but if you zoom out enough to cover it, it isnt one of the chosen ones that appear. Theres so many route options with the cycle network here, shared use paths, roads etc that its hard to ride a lot of the segments by accident to discover them, so would be nice if i could find them.


 
Ride around more...

Honest answer-dunno. You could look at a few local riders to see what kom's they hold?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Sep 2012)

400bhp said:


> Actually, you could have a rider authenticity score full stop. Some kind of algorithm to include official events entered, heart rate monitor present in x% of rides, %age of rides done with other users, etc.


Exactly, soon weed out the cheaters as they would get flagged all the time. I think cadence and HR are enough to prove authenticity.
Though you could put the bike in the back of the car, get someone else to drive and spin the crank uber fast with your hand, as you go through the segment, and therefore creating a decent heart rate also.  I gest of course.


----------



## on the road (1 Oct 2012)

Why discriminate against those who don't have a heart rate monitor or a cadence sensor?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

on the road said:


> Why discriminate against those who don't have a heart rate monitor or a cadence sensor?


It's not discriminating. It's just some people are not as honest as yourself. 
Think of it as stacking evidence. The more there is the better. 
It's pretty hard to fake a HR monitor reading if you are not actually doing the graft. Same with cadence. 
There is nothing to stop someone going out in their car with the gps on and go at just the correct speed to make it realistic. With only the GPS as a speedo, and no other measurements, then who could possibly flag it?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Ok I didn't read the whole of this thread.... but spotted this amusing blog by Marijn Fietst about Strava record keeping by the pros!


This is brilliant. Laurens Ten Dam is addicted to Strava.


----------



## SoloCyclist (1 Oct 2012)

Hope someone can help me here. I've got a ride of 0miles due to the fact that my device couldn't detect motion. It's trying to upload but constantly fails and tries again. I cant delete the ride from my device (iphone) and it doesn't show on my stava web page. How do I get rid of it. I'm sure it is affecting my battery life and is irritating in general.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Hope someone can help me here. I've got a ride of 0miles due to the fact that my device couldn't detect motion. It's trying to upload but constantly fails and tries again. I cant delete the ride from my device (iphone) and it doesn't show on my stava web page. How do I get rid of it. I'm sure it is affecting my battery life and is irritating in general.


 
Delete the app, it will delete all the data with it, re install the app.


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It's pretty hard to fake a HR monitor reading if you are not actually doing the graft. Same with cadence.


I could very easily change my cadence and heart rate for any ride taken with my Garmin 705.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Oct 2012)

Does anybody with a Blackberry use strava? I don't have an iPhone, I have a Blackberry 9360 that can apparently use an app to create the GPS track and upload to strava. 

Is this accurate enough?


----------



## trampyjoe (1 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Does anybody with a Blackberry use strava? I don't have an iPhone, I have a Blackberry 9360 that can apparently use an app to create the GPS track and upload to strava.
> 
> Is this accurate enough?


you can use endomondo and export the track


----------



## sabian92 (1 Oct 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> you can use endomondo and export the track


 
Will it contain all the right information to track the segments and the like?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> I could very easily change my cadence and heart rate for any ride taken with my Garmin 705.


Change it how?


----------



## 4F (1 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Will it contain all the right information to track the segments and the like?


 
Yes, you can save the file from Endomondo as a .tcx file and then upload to Strava and it will pick up all the segments as normal.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Will it contain all the right information to track the segments and the like?


Yes. Both apps run the same .tcx file format and can be interchanged.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2012)

Double post.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Oct 2012)

Cheers much appreciated - I thought as a Blackberry user I was left out but apparently not


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Change it how?


Open the tcx, or even raw data file, and amend the integer variables. I'd assume they only use a byte for heart rate, be interesting to see what they can cope with on cadence though. To be honest two bytes may be better, but the higher byte would almost never be used. You can also modify the co-ordinates, modifying the time is easier to notice that the file has been amended as the devices tend to use a fixed time interval.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Oct 2012)

I don't think it would be that hard to have a script parse a gpx/tcx file and increase the speed/hr/cadence by a set factor(s), but I don't think its very likely many people with the knowhow would be that sad. 


sabian92 said:


> Will it contain all the right information to track the segments and the like?


 It'll work pretty well, but it takes a data point less often than Strava iirc, like every 2-3sec rather than every 1, so it can potentially add a few seconds to a segment time.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Open the tcx, or even raw data file, and amend the integer variables. I'd assume they only use a byte for heart rate, be interesting to see what they can cope with on cadence though. To be honest two bytes may be better, but the higher byte would almost never be used. You can also modify the co-ordinates, modifying the time is easier to notice that the file has been amended as the devices tend to use a fixed time interval.


I am not sure that would be as easy as you have suggested, at least not for everyone. It is though much easier to take your gps in your car and cheat your way to KOM's galore. At least with cadence and HR it's harder to cheat. 
People will always look for cheats and shortcuts. There are many many ideas out there regarding ways to cheat on Strava.


----------



## Seryth (1 Oct 2012)

STRAVA looks very neat. Is it possible to use it without any GPS device? I don't have a smart-phone...is there a way I can manually create segments and plot my various times/average speeds/etc?


----------



## Nebulous (1 Oct 2012)

I've got cadence on my garmin 500, but not heartrate. I've got an old polar watch based HRM and intended waiting until it gave up before buying the garmin strap. Over a year later and I'm still waiting! I've also read a lot of reviews where people have problems with the garmin strap, which has kind of put me off as well.


----------



## sabian92 (1 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I don't think it would be that hard to have a script parse a gpx/tcx file and increase the speed/hr/cadence by a set factor(s), but I don't think its very likely many people with the knowhow would be that sad.
> It'll work pretty well, but it takes a data point less often than Strava iirc, like every 2-3sec rather than every 1, so it can potentially add a few seconds to a segment time.


 
Ah ok, cool. I found a GPS tracker for my phone (something called GPSLogger II) and it let me set the data point to 1 second but I couldn't get it to export in the right format, only a *.GPL file which Strava doesn't like, apparently.

Endomondo will be fine though, I bloody paid for it so I'm going to get my use out of it now and use it solely to beat myself  (Nobody else uses it from Runcorn, from what I can see).


----------



## zizou (1 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> STRAVA looks very neat. Is it possible to use it without any GPS device? I don't have a smart-phone...is there a way I can manually create segments and plot my various times/average speeds/etc?


 
No it needs GPS to record the ride and you can only create segments that you already have a gps log of.

You could always sign up to the website anyway (you dont need a smart phone or gps device to do this) and have a look at what segments are local to you then manually time yourself along these.


----------



## Seryth (1 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> No it needs GPS to record the ride and you can only create segments that you already have a gps log of.
> 
> You could always sign up to the website anyway (you dont need a smart phone or gps device to do this) and have a look at what segments are local to you then manually time yourself along these.


Damn. Okay, thanks. I wonder if there is a program that I could manually use to create the GPS file (.glx if I understand) as a way of creating the ride route/time/etc.

Also, nice name - I used to call myself zizou4111/zizou2 on various sites when I was younger


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I am not sure that would be as easy as you have suggested, at least not for everyone. It is though much easier to take your gps in your car and cheat your way to KOM's galore. At least with cadence and HR it's harder to cheat.
> People will always look for cheats and shortcuts. There are many many ideas out there regarding ways to cheat on Strava.


 
That is why unscrupulous people put this code online. It's simple for me, but then I work in binary a lot of the time.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> That is why unscrupulous people put this code online. It's simple for me, but then I work in binary a lot of the time.


Well just don't go teaching anyone. 
I prefer my KOM's to be gotten the hard way. Blood sweat and, almost always, tears.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

Nebulous said:


> I've got cadence on my garmin 500, but not heartrate. I've got an old polar watch based HRM and intended waiting until it gave up before buying the garmin strap. Over a year later and I'm still waiting! I've also read a lot of reviews where people have problems with the garmin strap, which has kind of put me off as well.


I got the premium strap and totally forget i am wearing it. IMO it's a great piece of kit. It's great to know how hard your heart is working as it lets you know how much more you can give before blowing up. It can serve you well if you figure out heart rate zones and configure performance times on the same climb for example. It's not nearly as detailed as a power meter but it's a good guide. Not that expensive either. Not about £30 or so.


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I am not sure that would be as easy as you have suggested, at least not for everyone. It is though much easier to take your gps in your car and cheat your way to KOM's galore. At least with cadence and HR it's harder to cheat.
> People will always look for cheats and shortcuts. There are many many ideas out there regarding ways to cheat on Strava.


It's really not hard. You just open the tcx file in notepad and edit the numbers you need to.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Oct 2012)

@ Gaz 

Phew I would have been gutted had you beat any of my flukey tailwind Southbound times about one in fifty chance of a tailwind into work, I went up the A23 Sunday like riding in headwind treacle.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> It's really not hard. You just open the tcx file in notepad and edit the numbers you need to.


Would you not need to have the cadence sensor detected? HR monitor is easy enough to have on at anytime (like driving a car) but the Cadence wouldn't be so easy would it?


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Would you not need to have the cadence sensor detected? HR monitor is easy enough to have on at anytime (like driving a car) but the Cadence wouldn't be so easy would it?


I would assume post ride editing a file..


----------



## Nebulous (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I got the premium strap and totally forget i am wearing it. IMO it's a great piece of kit. It's great to know how hard your heart is working as it lets you know how much more you can give before blowing up. It can serve you well if you figure out heart rate zones and configure performance times on the same climb for example. It's not nearly as detailed as a power meter but it's a good guide. Not that expensive either. Not about £30 or so.


 
I get most of that from my polar watch. It gives current reading all the time, then at the end of the ride gives average and maximum. You can also set one zone to flash or beep when above or below it. The main thing missing is lining it up on the garmin connect website and comparing the graphs.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

Nebulous said:


> I get most of that from my polar watch. It gives current reading all the time, then at the end of the ride gives average and maximum. You can also set one zone to flash or beep when above or below it. The main thing missing is lining it up on the garmin connect website and comparing the graphs.


I've never used one but it sounds like you get everything apart from the after data. This can be good if you are riding the same routes a lot but if you do a different route every day/week then the data would be pretty useless.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

LOCO said:


> I would assume post ride editing a file..


Was trying to figure out if someone could fabricate cadence without actually having a cadence sensor. Fair enough if you can edit the numbers post ride but what if there are no numbers? For example someone not on their bike but in a car. 
Not overly important as i don't see people going to these extremes, i hope.


----------



## gaz (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Would you not need to have the cadence sensor detected? HR monitor is easy enough to have on at anytime (like driving a car) but the Cadence wouldn't be so easy would it?


You can just add it in manually. It's an XML file afterall, just as long as it is all valid.


----------



## SoloCyclist (1 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Delete the app, it will delete all the data with it, re install the app.



Cheers SM, but going into settings and logging out and back in did the trick and let me keep all my data. On an aside I have just updated the app which said had fixes in place for IOS6 on the iPhone and there is loads more you can do from the app. It is now letting me see almost all the same content as the web page including followers rides. Looks good.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> You can just add it in manually. It's an XML file afterall, just as long as it is all valid.


Ah well. Lets hope the general population remains honest.


----------



## Seryth (1 Oct 2012)

If this is the case, does anyone have a template that I can use to edit? I can't seem to find one online (or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough!)
Gr, life would be easier with a smart-phone.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2012)

I just clocked this guy's hr on a segment I rode through with 400BHP on Saturday mmm bit dodgy Suppose he could have been drafting a truck in a very relaxed way or maybe his HRM was dodgy The average speed looks fine on his ride though. Verdict?


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just clocked this guy's hr on a segment I rode through with 400BHP on Saturday mmm bit dodgy Suppose he could have been drafting a truck in a very relaxed way or maybe his HRM was dodgy The average speed looks fine on his ride though. Verdict?


 
I've looked at him before I was contemplating the same, but gave the benefit of the doubt. The average isn't that realistic for that segment.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just clocked this guy's hr on a segment I rode through with 400BHP on Saturday mmm bit dodgy Suppose he could have been drafting a truck in a very relaxed way or maybe his HRM was dodgy The average speed looks fine on his ride though. Verdict?


No chance. His cadence sensor is actually on and is reading a big fat zero. Heart rate is 49bpm compared to others 150+ and to top it all he is going faster up the hill (nearly 40mph!!) than he is down the hill. Maybe he is capable of putting out 774w average though with a heart rate of 49bpm. If he's a machine.
FLAG! Edit, maybe not.

EDIT: I actually wonder if the guy in first hasn't had some sort of error. The elevation is all wrong. It's an all downhill segment. Could have just been a tailwind and an aero tuck.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> No chance. His cadence sensor is actually on and is reading a big fat zero. Heart rate is 49bpm compared to others 150+ and to top it all he is going faster up the hill (nearly 40mph!!) than he is down the hill. Maybe he is capable of putting out 774w average though with a heart rate of 49bpm. If he's a machine.
> FLAG! Edit, maybe not.
> 
> EDIT: I actually wonder if the guy in first hasn't had some sort of error. The elevation is all wrong. It's an all downhill segment. Could have just been a tailwind and an aero tuck.


 
He did it somewhere else, he's a Triathlete, and took 2:07:48 to do the cycle section of the Helvellyn Triathlon (Google is great). It's a flaggable ride, he got in to a car at the end and drove home - it's obvious from the last stop.


----------



## SportMonkey (1 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Well just don't go teaching anyone.
> I prefer my KOM's to be gotten the hard way. Blood sweat and, almost always, tears.


 
I might buy strava-cheat.com and make a website out of it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I might buy strava-cheat.com and make a website out of it.


I'll flag it.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just clocked this guy's hr on a segment I rode through with 400BHP on Saturday mmm bit dodgy Suppose he could have been drafting a truck in a very relaxed way or maybe his HRM was dodgy The average speed looks fine on his ride though. Verdict?


 It was also recorded as a "Run" if you look at the URL. Also take a look at max power output looks suspect to me


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

So just to clarify here, anyone with a .gpx file could upload completely false stats? What about people like me, who don't have a smartphone? Surely we could use the fact that editing the file is possible to join in with the fun too?


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> So just to clarify here, anyone with a .gpx file could upload completely false stats? What about people like me, who don't have a smartphone? Surely we could use the fact that editing the file is possible to join in with the fun too?


 
You can upload to another service then download the gpx or tcx.

For the inventive, you can falsify GPS location quite easily on most phones, so I suppose one could write an app to falsify a full route based on an original file, you'd then start Strava, switch to a Strava hack app and click play, sit down and have a slice of cake while you're setting world beating KoMs.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Oct 2012)

I got a KOM this evening but it's on a hidden segment so I guess it doesn't count http://app.strava.com/rides/23796813#425197314


----------



## sabian92 (2 Oct 2012)

A quickie - how do you set up segments? I don't quite understand it :S


----------



## sabian92 (2 Oct 2012)

A quickie - how do you set up segments? I don't quite understand it :S


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

If you're reading this Peter Haylock - can you please stop sniping my KOMs you toss-monkey! I thank you


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> You can upload to another service then download the gpx or tcx.
> 
> For the inventive, you can falsify GPS location quite easily on most phones, so I suppose one could write an app to falsify a full route based on an original file, you'd then start Strava, switch to a Strava hack app and click play, sit down and have a slice of cake while you're setting world beating KoMs.


Thanks - I'm not sure if it's just me being silly here, or something complicated, but I'm not sure what you mean by the original file. What would/where would this original file come from?
And would the Strava hack app be something different, or the one that is written for this purpose?


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

Seryth said:


> Thanks - I'm not sure if it's just me being silly here, or something complicated, but I'm not sure what you mean by the original file. What would/where would this original file come from?
> And would the Strava hack app be something different, or the one that is written for this purpose?


 
To create a hack app you would need to know the route, hence you'd have to create a route then run an app against it. The hack app could be written for this purpose, or just written as a piece of test code for any GPS based app.


----------



## MrJamie (2 Oct 2012)

There's been this little battle on a segment here we'd faught over a month ago, I had KOM at 60sec and a guy matched it yesterday with his friend 2sec slower, I went out last night and matched it again, this morning the slower friend matched it too and tonight I got it down to 59sec. It's good fun trying to keep average over 20mph on a trail with a couple of gravelly corners threatening to throw you off  I also picked up a lesser ridden (7 riders) KOM and surprisingly one which started out into a big headwind that ive been 1 or 2 seconds off for months of trying but matched the KOM today. I love knowing im motivating others to go and try push themselves a teeny bit harder.

So annoying though when I think i've messed up an attempt so don't quite go for that ride 'til you puke effort and then find out I could have done it.


----------



## Seryth (2 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> To create a hack app you would need to know the route, hence you'd have to create a route then run an app against it. The hack app could be written for this purpose, or just written as a piece of test code for any GPS based app.


Aaah I'm with you now, so the app is basically an emulator for a GPS device, other than you'd put in the speeds/etc previously.
Thanks.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> There's been this little battle on a segment here we'd faught over a month ago, I had KOM at 60sec and a guy matched it yesterday with his friend 2sec slower, I went out last night and matched it again, this morning the slower friend matched it too and tonight I got it down to 59sec. It's good fun trying to keep average over 20mph on a trail with a couple of gravelly corners threatening to throw you off  I also picked up a lesser ridden (7 riders) KOM and surprisingly one which started out into a big headwind that ive been 1 or 2 seconds off for months of trying but matched the KOM today. I love knowing im motivating others to go and try push themselves a teeny bit harder.
> 
> So annoying though when I think i've messed up an attempt so don't quite go for that ride 'til you puke effort and then find out I could have done it.


Nice one. It's funny when you see people going for miles to take back their KOM's. I went on a 40 mile route back where my folks live. Approx 60 miles from where i live. To my surprise when i uploaded i had taken 3 KOM's. The guy who i beat, on one segment, then travelled 50 miles to retake it, the next day!! He did so by 10 seconds (on a 6.6 mile segment). He had a cracking tailwind too. Swine. Had to laugh though as it must have p*ssed him off so much that he travelled all that way! He had had it for over a year according to when his original KOM was set. Must have wanted it bad as his HR was over 180 for 6+ miles. 
I love Strava.


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I got a KOM this evening but it's on a hidden segment so I guess it doesn't count http://app.strava.com/rides/23796813#425197314


Just unhide the segment


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

I really should just go and do a 4 mile pootle but it's dark and wet out there!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I really should just go and do a 4 mile pootle but it's dark and wet out there!


Rules 5 and 9......


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Rules 5 and 9......


 
Be right back then...


----------



## mattobrien (2 Oct 2012)

I just wanted to check, I know it is possible to have 'hazardous' segments flagged, is it possible to have a segment flagged for poor grammar? There is one near me called "make mine a Aspals", surely this should be an rather than a.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Be right back then...


Thats the spirit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Just unhide the segment



But I didn't create it, does that matter?


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> But I didn't create it, does that matter?


Nope.


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

I don't know who creates these shitty segments, but i'll take the KOM


----------



## Crosstrailer (2 Oct 2012)

Guys

Is anyone having issues with the iphone app ?

Although the website is showing my correct number of miles and mileage, the app is 4 rides behind and hasn't updated for around 3 days on my profile page. The feed page is showing all of the rides however !!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Nope.



Do go on


----------



## Kiwiavenger (2 Oct 2012)

Android App update!!!! 

looks tidy! not sure about the move from grey to white background though


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Thats the spirit.


 
Knew it was a bad idea. Got 1.3 miles up the road and flat rear, in the rain. Couldn't be bothered to change it in the wet and dark, so I rolled back down the road sliding around on it 

AND I never got my required 4-miler! It'll have to wait for tomorrow...


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Do go on


In your list of segments for a ride go to the hidden one, right hand side it should say 'unhide' click on that and it's visible every time then


----------



## 400bhp (2 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I just clocked this guy's hr on a segment I rode through with 400BHP on Saturday mmm bit dodgy Suppose he could have been drafting a truck in a very relaxed way or maybe his HRM was dodgy The average speed looks fine on his ride though. Verdict?


 
I flagged his ride yesterday & it's still showing up?


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2012)

Weird, shouldn't it just disappear. Wonder if it had been flagged before and he has justified it already. 
Ed is right though, if you look at the stats The last 12 to 14 miles no cadence low heart rate and speeds in excess of 35 going up hill. The ride should be chopped or removed.


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

I think it only flags the segments, not the whole ride, there were segments he didn't appear on when I was inspecting.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2012)

I have just flagged and given the foregoing reasons and it is still there.  It said my flag had been registered and the ride would be removed until the ride was corrected. Wtf, wonder if the chap is a premium member.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2012)

Check out his top speed on this ride.


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Check out his top speed on this ride.


Now that one wasn't done in the car. He took the train!


----------



## SportMonkey (2 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Check out his top speed on this ride.


 


gaz said:


> Now that one wasn't done in the car. He took the train!



Might have been a car, if he's above the speed limit we could pass it to a friendly copper


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Oct 2012)

I wonder why Strava aren't removing his rides. The one two of us have flagged is still there.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> In your list of segments for a ride go to the hidden one, right hand side it should say 'unhide' click on that and it's visible every time then



Cheers! I have unhidden it and shall await being awarded KOM with giddy glee


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> In your list of segments for a ride go to the hidden one, right hand side it should say 'unhide' click on that and it's visible every time then



Cheers! I have unhidden it and shall await being awarded KOM with giddy glee


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> In your list of segments for a ride go to the hidden one, right hand side it should say 'unhide' click on that and it's visible every time then



Cheers! I have unhidden it and shall await being awarded KOM with giddy glee


----------



## Nearly there (3 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Check out his top speed on this ride.


Wow dude is a speed demon must be in a car surely


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Knew it was a bad idea. Got 1.3 miles up the road and flat rear, in the rain. Couldn't be bothered to change it in the wet and dark, so I rolled back down the road sliding around on it
> 
> AND I never got my required 4-miler! It'll have to wait for tomorrow...


Bad luck. At least you tried though........there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I wonder why Strava aren't removing his rides. The one two of us have flagged is still there.


I think Strava will be removing him from any segments he went through whilst in his car. His top speed and any iffy stats do not appear in any of the segments listed. I think he has explained to them that he is a bit of a dope and leaves the app/gps on and drives home. They probably just crop the ride or exclude from segments from a point onward.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Cheers! I have unhidden it and shall await being awarded KOM with giddy glee


Hmmm, not sure about this. I have hit the unhide on many segments only to be rewarded with sweet fa. To add to the insult the segment is again hidden when i next go on Strava.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I think Strava will be removing him from any segments he went through whilst in his car. His top speed and any iffy stats do not appear in any of the segments listed. I think he has explained to them that he is a bit of a dope and leaves the app/gps on and drives home. They probably just crop the ride or exclude from segments from a point onward.


He still appears as KOM in the segment 400bhp and I noticed him on. Resting hr, zero cadence and a speed of 35 mph. I am 3rd on the segment at just over 30 mph and his stats on it are impossible achieve on a bike. Why isn't it being removed when flagged?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Hmmm, not sure about this. I have hit the unhide on many segments only to be rewarded with sweet fa. To add to the insult the segment is again hidden when i next go on Strava.


 
Looks like you're right, but as it was a surprise KOM and not one I worked for then I'm kinda okay with that.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

There appears to have been some software updates (both on the Android app and on the website) over the last few hours.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He still appears as KOM in the segment 400bhp and I noticed him on. Resting hr, zero cadence and a speed of 35 mph. I am 3rd on the segment at just over 30 mph and his stats on it are impossible achieve on a bike. Why isn't it being removed when flagged?


 
I'll email them when I get round to it. The issue I guess is you can't flag just a segment - so although they have cut some out they haven't done all of them.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There appears to have been some software updates (both on the Android app and on the website) over the last few hours.


 
What's changed on the website? It looks the same, to me.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> What's changed on the website? It looks the same, to me.


 
Yeah, hasn't given me any extra KoM's


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> What's changed on the website? It looks the same, to me.


 
I hadn't noticed the graph that compares your best effort on a segment with that of the KOM.

The GUI of the Android app has changed colour, and apparently has been updated in some other ways that don't yet appear obvious to me.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

Ahh, well I don't use Android - only the website. The comparison graph thing has always been there though. I was hoping for some funky new features when i read about a software update


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> He still appears as KOM in the segment 400bhp and I noticed him on. Resting hr, zero cadence and a speed of 35 mph. I am 3rd on the segment at just over 30 mph and his stats on it are impossible achieve on a bike. Why isn't it being removed when flagged?


 If thats the Belmont rd climb hen he doesn't seem to even be on the leaderboard?


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

@pedrosanchezo - no, this one.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1602407


----------



## ohnovino (3 Oct 2012)

Got a really good second place this morning. I was very happy with my time and not bothered about missing the KOM, but when I checked the leader's ride it had an average speed of 48mph, maximum of 62mph and took in 20 miles along the M62. Flagged it, and the KOM is mine.

Now I feel like one of those riders who inherits the yellow jersey after the original winner fails a drugs test!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

I only had a few minutes for lunch but managed to grab a quick KOM, feel a bit bad as I took it from someone for whom this was his only KOM. Still, I'd love it if he took it back!


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Might have been a car, if he's above the speed limit we could pass it to a friendly copper





Nearly there said:


> Wow dude is a speed demon must be in a car surely


Nah, it's on the train, unless he drove his car down the train tracks.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Oct 2012)

Lost my only KOM http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 :-(


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Now that one wasn't done in the car. He took the train!


 
And done on a Garmin 705 too-no excuse


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

LOCO said:


> Lost my only KOM http://app.strava.com/segments/1687321 :-(


 
At least you were beaten by Luke Skywalker.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

I just looked at the data for this afternoon's KOM and realised that my phone GPS went utterly bananas on a part of my ride, so I deleted the ride and uploaded the data from my Holux and now my ride is showing as my second fastest time on that segment, second fastest to the KOM I deleted earlier! Hopefully it will work itself out, otherwise I'm worried that because when you click on my KOM it shows as the ride not existing people might think I'm playing silly buggers and report me 

My god I can't wait for a better phone!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> @pedrosanchezo - no, this one.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1602407


Hmmm yeh looks sus. The speed itself is not unlikely it's the fact that the cadence and HR are obviously not reading. Also the elevation on his section is different to everyone elses. WTF?? Weird. 
If you have not already click on the date next to his KOM and on that page flag the ride and give reasons for. I get the feeling you have already done it this way though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just looked at the data for this afternoon's KOM and realised that my phone GPS went utterly bananas on a part of my ride, so I deleted the ride and uploaded the data from my Holux and now my ride is showing as my second fastest time on that segment, second fastest to the KOM I deleted earlier! Hopefully it will work itself out, otherwise I'm worried that because when you click on my KOM it shows as the ride not existing people might think I'm playing silly buggers and report me
> 
> My god I can't wait for a better phone!


 
I realise I'm talking to myself a bit here, but I've lost the KOM so I wonder if I've been reported. Of course the smart thing to do would be to go and ride it at KOM speed again


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I realise I'm talking to myself a bit here, but I've lost the KOM so I wonder if I've been reported. Of course the smart thing to do would be to go and ride it at KOM speed again


Could try deleting the ride and re uploading it?


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I realise I'm talking to myself a bit here, but I've lost the KOM so I wonder if I've been reported. Of course the smart thing to do would be to go and ride it at KOM speed again


Yep I reported you, well dodgy


----------



## zizou (3 Oct 2012)

Well that is the Skratch labs challenge complete.

Was a good motivation to get some base miles in


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2012)

@400bhp
@fossyant
Brinny hill kom just been taken by my 'wingman' the war at work is getting fiercer


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Hmmm yeh looks sus. The speed itself is not unlikely it's the fact that the cadence and HR are obviously not reading. Also the elevation on his section is different to everyone elses. WTF?? Weird.
> If you have not already click on the date next to his KOM and on that page flag the ride and give reasons for. I get the feeling you have already done it this way though.


 
Already done-email will be sent to strava.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> @400bhp
> @fossyant
> Brinny hill kom just been taken by my 'wingman' the war at work is getting fiercer


 
ooohhhhh.

once the garmin is back on i'll be over there.


----------



## jifdave (3 Oct 2012)

a fella took one of my downhill kom's so i sent him a message saying he could keep it till the weekend then id have it back, looking for the banter and he just replied 'ok' i broke a spoke before going at it so i sent him another message saying he can keep it a little longer, at least until i get the spoke fixed and again he just said 'ok'. where is the competitive spirit i hear so much strava encourages????


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2012)

jifdave said:


> a fella took one of my downhill kom's so i sent him a message saying he could keep it till the weekend then id have it back, looking for the banter and he just replied 'ok' i broke a spoke before going at it so i sent him another message saying he can keep it a little longer, at least until i get the spoke fixed and again he just said 'ok'. where is the competitive spirit i hear so much strava encourages????


Talking to random strangers on the tinternet, it'll never catch on


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> Well that is the Skratch labs challenge complete.
> 
> Was a good motivation to get some base miles in


 
Same here - seen a few others chasing it hard from the CC group. 2 days left to go... come on!!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2012)

Got a KOM today on a downhill segment I rarely ride.  What I had forgotten was that the road surface was sheeite. I won't be riding that again in a hurry.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Got a KOM today on a downhill segment I rarely ride.  What I had forgotten was that the road surface was sheeite. I won't be riding that again in a hurry.


This ^^^ is what i have to stop doing. I have about 6 or 7 downhill KOM's. I only do the segment twice as it's too bloody risky. Once to check it out and once to nail it at full tilt. On more than one occasion the back wheel has slid out on random grit on the road when cornering hard. I need to stop treating my road bike as if it is a bmx.


----------



## gaz (3 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Same here - seen a few others chasing it hard from the CC group. 2 days left to go... come on!!!


83 miles to go. I CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2012)

cpl more long commutes home Gaz and you'll bring it home!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Yep I reported you, well dodgy



Brrrppp!


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

Has anyone had a follow request from someone who rides the same areas as you but you don't know them?
I just had one from a chap who is bloody fast around here and I wonder if he has sent it just to see and then nick my KOM's. I don't mind other forum members following me or people I have ridden with as there is that link but a total stranger is a bit odd.


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone had a follow request from someone who rides the same areas as you but you don't know them?
> I just had one from a chap who is bloody fast around here and I wonder if he has sent it just to see and then nick my KOM's. I don't mind other forum members following me or people I have ridden with as there is that link but a total stranger is a bit odd.


I've seen that, I don't accept them just so they can't see my KOM's :P


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Oct 2012)

Right then, yesterday I lost the KOM I gained because I deleted the ride data from my phone and uploaded the GPX file from my Holux. 

Today I fixed it by going out and riding even faster than I did when I got the KOM yesterday  http://app.strava.com/segments/2363581


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone had a follow request from someone who rides the same areas as you but you don't know them?
> I just had one from a chap who is bloody fast around here and I wonder if he has sent it just to see and then nick my KOM's. I don't mind other forum members following me or people I have ridden with as there is that link but a total stranger is a bit odd.


 
Yes-Terence Santo. Seemed like a nice bloke (from profile and some ride comments) so why not (plus I'd taken a fair few of his KoM's). Some of his rides were comical. Trail looked like spaghetti (strava bashing).

You've seen how quick Andy Harrison is haven't you-he'd already taken most of my KoM's so didn't feel there was a problem with him following me


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

This guy is a lot quicker than Andy though. He just posted second on the Alderley bypass Northbound at over 33 mph average for the 3 miles second only to Si Yates.  He also took my KOM here and I had thought I had nailed that one. 

Isn't Terence on here though?


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> This guy is a lot quicker than Andy though. He just posted second on the Alderley bypass Northbound at over 33 mph average for the 3 miles second only to Si Yates.  He also took my KOM here and I had thought I had nailed that one.
> 
> Isn't Terence on here though?


 
Potentially quicker... (his alderley bypass was a ride solely over that segment/has just 4 Kom's)....


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

and anyway-so what if he does take your KoM's?

There's always someone faster....

Main point is that you are getting faster and are competing for more of them.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Potentially quicker... (his alderley bypass was a ride solely over that segment/has just 4 Kom's)....


Does make you suspicious when they crop the rest of the ride. There is no way you could just get on a bike at one end of there ride 3 miles at 33 mph and get off.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Yep


Hacienda71 said:


> Does make you suspicious when they crop the rest of the ride. There is no way you could just get on a bike at one end of there ride 3 miles at 33 mph and get off.


 
-yep, and has a silly username too...


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> and anyway-so what if he does take your KoM's?
> 
> There's always someone faster....
> 
> Main point is that you are getting faster and are competing for more of them.


It is Strava! I must be the fastest! 

In all seriousness though, it is just a bit strange to get a follow request from someone you don't know.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2012)

I recognise the name from Strava. Think he is in the CC group there?

ANyway, I thought any old Tom/Dick/Harry, is able to see your KOM's, by clicking on your name and selecting the KOM's / CR's link at the bottom of their profile page?


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I recognise the name from Strava. Think he is in the CC group there?
> 
> ANyway, I thought any old Tom/Dick/Harry, is able to see your KOM's, by clicking on your name and selecting the KOM's / CR's link at the bottom of their profile page?


Not if you have restrictions set on your profile.


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> This guy is a lot quicker than Andy though. He just posted second on the Alderley bypass Northbound at over 33 mph average for the 3 miles second only to Si Yates.  He also took my KOM here and I had thought I had nailed that one.
> 
> Isn't Terence on here though?


The problem with segments less than 0.5miles, is that strava may not recognise the whole route. the guy took 34seconds to complete maybe 2/3rds of the segment - http://app.strava.com/rides/21848617#390188075

If you can get the data to load in veloviewers alternative leaderboard, it will probably show that you are above him.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2012)

So I could stop Peter Haylock from checking out my KOMs? 
But would it mean blocking everyone else too or can I 'shield myself' from stronger cyclists potential Strava stalkers?


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> So I could stop Peter Haylock from checking out my KOMs?
> But would it mean blocking everyone else too or can I 'shield myself' from stronger cyclists potential Strava stalkers?


If you change your privacy settings to "request to follow" then Strava will block a stranger from seeing your KOM's or followers/followees. You could put a persons data in velo viewer though and I think you could still see their KOM's


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2012)

Ahh, I think I am on Request to follow anyway... Cheers!


----------



## jifdave (4 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Talking to random strangers on the tinternet, it'll never catch on


 
alas took the KOM back and he sends me a message saying he reckons he can go under two mins! it is on!


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> The problem with segments less than 0.5miles, is that strava may not recognise the whole route. the guy took 34seconds to complete maybe 2/3rds of the segment - http://app.strava.com/rides/21848617#390188075
> 
> If you can get the data to load in veloviewers alternative leaderboard, it will probably show that you are above him.


 
I suspect in time, if Strava continues to grow, they might introduce a minimum distance for segments.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> The problem with segments less than 0.5miles, is that strava may not recognise the whole route. the guy took 34seconds to complete maybe 2/3rds of the segment - http://app.strava.com/rides/21848617#390188075
> 
> If you can get the data to load in veloviewers alternative leaderboard, it will probably show that you are above him.


 
No he is quicker whichever way I look at it.  Hey I am still 2nd out of 818 on that segment so it isn't all bad.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Post #2088

Anyone would think we are addicted.


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Post #2088
> 
> Anyone would think we are addicted.


I know, I just can't get my self off that EPO.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Post #2088
> 
> Anyone would think we are addicted.


Fossy started it


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Post #2088
> 
> Anyone would think we are addicted.


 
Dunno what you are talking about........


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone had a follow request from someone who rides the same areas as you but you don't know them?
> I just had one from a chap who is bloody fast around here and I wonder if he has sent it just to see and then nick my KOM's. I don't mind other forum members following me or people I have ridden with as there is that link but a total stranger is a bit odd.


I have, if someone is wanting to nick my KOM's so be it but I prefer to think they are just interested in my routes and if it encourages them to cycle I'm happy to let them.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Dunno what you are talking about........


 
Just updated veloviewer.

New segment here..


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Just updated veloviewer.
> 
> New segment here..


 
Ha ha quality . I think we could have gone faster on that ride through that segment though


----------



## actonblue (4 Oct 2012)

Dear Sitting Duck I know Peter Haylock and I will pass on your conerns.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ha ha quality . I think we could have gone faster on that ride through that segment though


 
You perhaps-i was hanging onto your back wheel. Not a bad effort really, was at the end of the ride to buxton i think.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> You perhaps-i was hanging onto your back wheel. Not a bad effort really, was at the end of the ride to buxton i think.


 
It was, considering how many cat climbs we had been through that wasn't a bad effort.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2012)

actonblue said:


> Dear Sitting Duck I know Peter Haylock and I will pass on your conerns.


 
 Tell him he's too strong to be riding my hills, lol 
Just waiting for him to grab the cpl of remaining KOMs any day now...


----------



## Kiwiavenger (5 Oct 2012)

another KOM for me, Gravity helps on the downhills im finding!!!

http://app.strava.com/rides/23982892#429682257


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Oct 2012)

I am never going to join a Strava challenge ever again, it has been the worst week with the least riding since the Snow in Feb. Combo of bike mechanical breakdowns, two family birthday meals, lots of late nights and pure lack of motivation!


----------



## 2wd (5 Oct 2012)

Appropriate thread title

Seriously thought I was having a heart attack last night after trying to beat my own KOM

It's on the final leg of a 21 mile training route i do and is only a 0.5 mile section which I manage to do in 2 minutes at 15.3 mph, but trying to beat it last night nearly saw me off

Failed by 3 seconds!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Oct 2012)

2wd said:


> Appropriate thread title
> 
> Seriously thought I was having a heart attack last night after trying to beat my own KOM
> 
> ...


 
No pain no gain.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Oct 2012)

2wd said:


> Failed by 3 seconds!


 
Ah, bad luck! Close enough to know that you can get it though


----------



## 2wd (5 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Ah, bad luck! Close enough to know that you can get it though



Thing is,it's my own I'm trying to beat !


----------



## ohnovino (5 Oct 2012)

2wd said:


> Thing is,it's my own I'm trying to beat !


 Save your effort for when someone else has stolen your KOM - it's far more satisfying to win it back than to just extend your lead


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

2wd said:


> Appropriate thread title
> 
> Seriously thought I was having a heart attack last night after trying to beat my own KOM
> 
> ...


 
You loser


----------



## 2wd (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> You loser



I'm so ashamed.....

Bikes now in the skip and I'll be taking the bus


----------



## 4F (5 Oct 2012)

2wd said:


> I'm so ashamed.....
> 
> Bikes now in the skip and I'll be taking the bus


 
Don't forget to turn the Garmin off before getting on the bus


----------



## Spartak (5 Oct 2012)

I'm joint KOM leader with 3 others ! On a short but steep climb only 100m in length.
Went out this morning to try to take the lead outright but only managed to equal it ..... again !
15 seconds ! When Lance said "every second counts" he must have been on Strava ???


----------



## gaz (5 Oct 2012)

Spartak said:


> I'm joint KOM leader with 3 others ! On a short but steep climb only 100m in length.
> Went out this morning to try to take the lead outright but only managed to equal it ..... again !
> 15 seconds ! When Lance said "every second counts" he must have been on Strava ???


Try being joint leader with 9 others http://app.strava.com/segments/1653152


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2012)

LOCO said:


> I am never going to join a Strava challenge ever again, it has been the worst week with the least riding since the Snow in Feb. Combo of bike mechanical breakdowns, two family birthday meals, lots of late nights and pure lack of motivation!


 
I had a cracking start to the Skratch challenge, but only due to a 100 mile ride on the first day! It has been suck city since then, I'd have to take a week off work to complete the challenge!


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Try being joint leader with 9 others http://app.strava.com/segments/1653152


 
Lol - I'm 3 seconds slower than you Gaz and in 43rd


----------



## colly (5 Oct 2012)

All set last night to jump up the leader board (I'm never going to top it but so what)
Feeling fit and rested, got changed, lights on the bike, Garmin on the bike, set off gently, warmed up nicely and at the bottom of the first climb I gave it 100%. I flew up the hill. Eat your heart out Wiggo. I must have knocked of a good 15 or 20 seconds from my previous best. A couple of miles of recovery and the next uphill segment. 100% again and at the top I was completely spent.
Brilliant! A few gentle miles to warm down, crawl back up the first segment and crash out at home to see how I had done. Then I looked at the Garmin.

I hadn't turned on the timer.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2012)

colly said:


> All set last night to jump up the leader board (I'm never going to top it but so what)
> Feeling fit and rested, got changed, lights on the bike, Garmin on the bike, set off gently warmed up nicely and at the bottom of the first climb I gave it 100%. I flew up the hill. Eat your heart out Wiggo. I must have knocked of a good 15 or 20 seconds from my previous best. A couple of miles of recovery and the next uphill segment. 100% again and at the top I was completely spent.
> Brilliant! A few gentle miles to warm down, crawl back up the first segment and crash out at home to see how I had done. Then I looked at the Garmin.
> 
> I hadn't turned on the timer.


----------



## 4F (5 Oct 2012)

colly said:


> I hadn't turned on the timer.


----------



## actonblue (5 Oct 2012)

Sitting Duck I saw Peter Haylock today he said that he will be off his bike for a week so you have a chance to regain some of your KOMs.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Oct 2012)

Ahh, I'll try a cpl on Sunday morning perhaps! The Crescent Rd climb I have no chance on though. Maybe only Princes Way uphill...


----------



## MrJamie (5 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I recognise the name from Strava. Think he is in the CC group there?
> 
> ANyway, I thought any old Tom/Dick/Harry, is able to see your KOM's, by clicking on your name and selecting the KOM's / CR's link at the bottom of their profile page?


 Strava's privacy is super lazy and basically doesn't work, all it does is take the hyperlink off the persons profile page. If you just put the persons athlete ID into the URL for anyones KOMs you can see them all http://app.strava.com/athletes/<athleteID>/segments/leader or put it into Veloviewer. It would have been just as easy to restrict the actual page.

One thing I have noticed is that when I view some leaderboards not logged in (separate browser), some users dont appear in the list, I guess thats a privacy option.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Garmin received back today.

Back in the game lads - come onn!!!


----------



## gaz (5 Oct 2012)

DONE IT! completed that bloody skratch labs challenge. Had to do 20miles this evening in the pissing cold rain. Eugh!


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> DONE IT! completed that bloody skratch labs challenge. Had to do 20miles this evening in the ****ing cold rain. Eugh!


 
 Well done Gaz... that's dedication


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2012)

colly said:


> All set last night to jump up the leader board (I'm never going to top it but so what)
> Feeling fit and rested, got changed, lights on the bike, Garmin on the bike, set off gently, warmed up nicely and at the bottom of the first climb I gave it 100%. I flew up the hill. Eat your heart out Wiggo. I must have knocked of a good 15 or 20 seconds from my previous best. A couple of miles of recovery and the next uphill segment. 100% again and at the top I was completely spent.
> Brilliant! A few gentle miles to warm down, crawl back up the first segment and crash out at home to see how I had done. Then I looked at the Garmin.
> 
> I hadn't turned on the timer.



Khaaaaannnn!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Oct 2012)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

View: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9eb_1338446571&comments=1


Herr Fuhrer on Strava. 
He makes a good point on flagging though. Needs looking at........


----------



## zizou (8 Oct 2012)

Back on segment hunting duty after the Skratch challenge.

I realise this is a bit childish moaning about this but i'm getting annoyed with segments that go through traffic lights (i dont mean any traffic lights but ones that are on sequence so if you get through one set on green you will definitely get the next at red) the times being set on a couple are impossible to get if you stop at the lights. In the local area you get to know the leaderboards (aka the competition) and it is the same names who are top of these sorts of segments, yet are absent from the top in the non light assisted segments.  

I'm not going to flag the segments as they are not dangerous if riden legally but just putting out a notice that i will be relentless in targetting any "legitimate" KOMs that such red light jumpers happen to get


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Oct 2012)

Accidentally took a KOM off another CCer at lunchtime, oops


----------



## zizou (8 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Accidentally took a KOM off another CCer at lunchtime, oops


 
The 'accidentally' will be like a dagger to their heart...you beat them without even trying


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Oct 2012)

I got 4 KOM's in 4 days. However I failed miserably with fourth and fifth places on the two I really went for, blowing up on both by setting off too hard and paying the price halfway through the segment.


----------



## 4F (8 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> The 'accidentally' will be like a dagger to their heart...you beat them without even trying


Damn right it does....


----------



## mattobrien (8 Oct 2012)

I missed a KoM by a full 3 seconds today, damn that head wind.

Next time it will be mine.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Damn right it does....



Just warming it up for you


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Accidentally took a KOM off another CCer at lunchtime, oops


 
:stunned silence:

:darts miss board:

:a pint glass can be heard falling and smashing to the floor:

:There's the distant sound of a child sobbing:

1st rule of Strava Cycle Chat Club.

We DO NOT take segments off fellow CCers.

Now, go away and think about what you have done. Come back when you understand.


----------



## lejogger (8 Oct 2012)

I was riding home from a tough 75 mile club run in Wales yesterday and was on one of the closest segments to my house. It had previously been mine, but since been taken. For the first half mile I was really struggling. I was going a fairly decent speed but I severely doubted I would have enough in the tank to reclaim it. I tried to get a bit more out of the legs but the thighs were burning (too much racing up horseshoe pass!) so eased off and pootled home.

When I uploaded the ride I'd finished second... by 1 second!!!

At least I know it's obviously destroyable, but it would have been nice to knock it off !

Oh and don't worry, it doesn't currently belong to a CCer, just an annoying clubmate


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> :stunned silence:
> 
> :darts miss board:
> 
> ...


 
I shall aim for number 2 next time instead of accidentally being one


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

lejogger said:


> I was riding home from a tough 75 mile club run in Wales yesterday and was on one of the closest segments to my house. It had previously been mine, but since been taken. For the first half mile I was really struggling. I was going a fairly decent speed but I severely doubted I would have enough in the tank to reclaim it. I tried to get a bit more out of the legs but the thighs were burning (too much racing up horseshoe pass!) so eased off and pootled home.
> 
> When I uploaded the ride I'd finished second... by 1 second!!!
> 
> ...


 
It's interesting that. I've often found that I can go faster after/within a long run, rather than short rides (mainly commute). It must be the body not warmed up properly. And I find it amazing the amount of think time you have whilst doing segments.


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I shall aim for number 2 next time instead of accidentally being one


 
Just means I will have to pull my finger out and cycle quicker, game on


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Just means I will have to pull my finger out and cycle quicker, game on


 
I'm thinking of making another assault on Gipping Sprint - fair game?


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm thinking of making another assault on Gipping Sprint - fair game?


 Indeed game on, I see someone wlse has tied us for 2nd place as well so time for CC to reclaim the KOM


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm thinking of making another assault on Gipping Sprint - fair game?


 
Yes, just to get the KoM's picture off. His shades are pap.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Indeed game on, I see someone wlse has tied us for 2nd place as well so time for CC to reclaim the KOM


 
Right then, barring the railway crossing half way through the segment this is ON!

Prepare for disappointment


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone had a follow request from someone who rides the same areas as you but you don't know them?
> I just had one from a chap who is bloody fast around here and I wonder if he has sent it just to see and then nick my KOM's. I don't mind other forum members following me or people I have ridden with as there is that link but a total stranger is a bit odd.


 
I noticed he's KoM on Chicken Hill.

I looked around a bit and see he rides with Joe Skipper.


----------



## tadpole (9 Oct 2012)

How can it be a sprint? It's down hill, so It's a decend.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I noticed he's KoM on Chicken Hill.
> 
> I looked around a bit and see he rides with Joe Skipper.


 
God knows why he would want to follow me.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> God knows why he would want to follow me.


 
Tellin ya mate - 40 y.o superstar 

BTW did you see the post about viewing KoM's of athletes that have the privacy option on?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Tellin ya mate - 40 y.o superstar
> 
> BTW did you see the post about viewing KoM's of athletes that have the privacy option on?


 
I did see that. If you wanted to check someone who had blocked you or restricted their profile, you can still see it all on Veloviewer. Tbh I just look at the KOM I like the look of not the athlete who is KOM other than being chuffed if they are a pro and you get close, which makes that chap we talked about on the ride to Rivington the other day so odd!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I did see that. If you wanted to check someone who had blocked you or restricted their profile, you can still see it all on Veloviewer. Tbh I just look at the KOM I like the look of not the athlete who is KOM other than being chuffed if they are a pro and you get close, which makes that chap we talked about on the ride to Rivington the other day so odd!


 
You've reminded me-need to send an email to strava.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> You've reminded me-need to send an email to strava.


Thinking of that ride have you seen this new segment.


----------



## lejogger (9 Oct 2012)

On the point regarding randoms following you... I received a comment from a guy who I took a KOM from. All complimentary etc. He then took it back (the KOM, not the compliment!) and we had a bit of back and forth. We followed each other as clearly we're local and that seemed fine despite never having met.

I then cycled 98 miles of a 100 mile Eureka Cafe Anniversary ride with the guy before we got onto a strava/segment conversation and we realised who we were!

Plus it's interesting to keep tabs on what rides and segments local riders are doing. Apart from him I think I only follow CCers or club mates, but I think I'd actually be more tempted to follow someone like that who I might come across someday than a random pro just because they're a pro.


----------



## Robson3022 (9 Oct 2012)

Anyone know why my rides are not auto uploading from my Iphone to the web?


----------



## lejogger (9 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Thinking of that ride have you seen this new segment.


Looks like similar speeds to this segment that I nabbed 3rd place on this weekend... This can definitely be bettered - just have to watch out for the bends and the slow cars but it's definitely a fasty!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Anyone know why my rides are not auto uploading from my Iphone to the web?


 
Are you getting any error messages?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2012)

lejogger said:


> Looks like similar speeds to this segment that I nabbed 3rd place on this weekend... This can definitely be bettered - just have to watch out for the bends and the slow cars but it's definitely a fasty!


You are not far behind the famous skier Alberto Tomba who seems to be living on the Wirral.


----------



## lejogger (9 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You are not far behind the famous skier Alberto Tomba who seems to be living on the Wirral.


 If he set that time on skis then that is impressive... Especially considering we don't get much snow around there in June!


----------



## Robson3022 (9 Oct 2012)

> Robson3022 said: ↑
> Anyone know why my rides are not auto uploading from my Iphone to the web?​Are you getting any error messages?


 
Nah. There logging on my phone then when I log on line there's no info of any of my rides?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Nah. There logging on my phone then when I log on line there's no info of any of my rides?


 
I'm on Android, so I don't know how helpful this comment will be, but I noticed that I have to leave Strava open for quite a while after a ride in order to let it upload to the server; it seems to take an age. Try opening Strava then leaving it open over night (with your iphone on charge of course) and see if that helps.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Indeed game on, I see someone wlse has tied us for 2nd place as well so time for CC to reclaim the KOM


 
Gah, first of all the railway crossing closed then I got stuck behind two cars, both going 25mph! http://app.strava.com/activities/24466903


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

Well I cannot get my I phone to sync the ride at the moment but I popped out lunctime and gave it a good go. I assume this must be the same problem Robson 3022 is having  Endomondo failed on me as well on the way in this morning grrrr


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Well I cannot get my I phone to sync the ride at the moment but I popped out lunctime and gave it a good go. I assume this must be the same problem Robson 3022 is having  Endomondo failed on me as well on the way in this morning grrrr


Get a Garmin 200. I used to use my HTC and it drove me crazy when it droped or mis plotted rides.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Well I cannot get my I phone to sync the ride at the moment but I popped out lunctime and gave it a good go. I assume this must be the same problem Robson 3022 is having  Endomondo failed on me as well on the way in this morning grrrr


 
I didn't even bother with Strava on my phone for this ride, I just used the data from my GPS. I tracked Endomondo on my phone and had to dump it, 43mph top speed my arse!


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

Yep looks like Garmin may be the answer, I managed to catch a sneaky draft on a Carlsberg lorry as well grrrr


----------



## mattobrien (9 Oct 2012)

MIssed out on a KoM by a full 8 seconds today, having missed the same one by 2 seconds yesterday. The segment has a level crossing just before the end, so it was a little gutting to see it closed and have to wait at it for at least 20 seconds and then missing out by such a small margin / was on for a good KoM pace


----------



## pally83 (9 Oct 2012)

Missed a KOM this morning thanks to a slow van driver. I got 2nd despite the delay. Annoying.


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

Yah I phone synced back home on wifi and Gipping Sprint is back in cc hands as well as a bonus KOM I didn't know was there Result.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2012)

I was gurning like a good un today on a segment I took KoM. I got some strange looks.

WTF am I doing...I'm almost 40, in Aldi cycling attire on my way home from work, gunning it down some residential street like a nutter on crack..


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I was gurning like a good un today on a segment I took KoM. I got some strange looks.
> 
> WTF am I doing...I'm almost 40, in Aldi cycling attire on my way home from work, gunning it down some residential street like a nutter on crack..


 
LOL know the feeling, I am 3 years off 50


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Yah I phone synced back home on wifi and Gipping Sprint is back in cc hands as well as a bonus KOM I didn't know was there Result.



Fantastic! I'll be up front and say I'm after position 2


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Yah I phone synced back home on wifi and Gipping Sprint is back in cc hands as well as a bonus KOM I didn't know was there Result.



Fantastic! I'll be up front and say I'm after position 2


----------



## trampyjoe (9 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Nah. There logging on my phone then when I log on line there's no info of any of my rides?


I had this .. then I realised that i hadn't logged in on my phone 

Today I managed to get an 8th place on a segment today (40 seconds off pace). Nothing special except I was pulling the trailer and taking it easy. For Thursdays commute I'm going to take the long way round


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I was gurning like a good un today on a segment I took KoM. I got some strange looks.
> 
> WTF am I doing...I'm almost 40, in Aldi cycling attire on my way home from work, gunning it down some residential street like a nutter on crack..


Yes, well
Don't stop though, this is an essential part of my evening entertainment.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

Stupid segment strava bollox - missed out on 2 this morning by 1 second.

I'm giving up.....until tomorrow....


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

So....

Which one of us holds the record for a KoM on a segment the farthest away from where they live? All mine are within a 25 mile radius.


----------



## mangid (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> So....
> 
> Which one of us holds the record for a KoM on a segment the farthest away from where they live? All mine are within a 25 mile radius.


 
630 miles away, Col D'Osquich 2.7miles Av 5.9%

http://app.strava.com/segments/769298


----------



## mattobrien (10 Oct 2012)

Level crossing barriers not down today - KoM gain and by a full 13 seconds. here


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Level crossing barriers not down today - KoM gain and by a full 13 seconds. here


 
Nice, I am tempted to flag it though as dangerous as goes over the crossing


----------



## mattobrien (10 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Nice, I am tempted to flag it though as dangerous as goes over the crossing


 
Do you really want to have to give your bike a thorough safety check every time before you ride it - it would be a real shame if one of your QR skewers can loose


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2012)

On the fixed Matt, unless you have a 15 mm spanner no chance


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> So....
> 
> Which one of us holds the record for a KoM on a segment the farthest away from where they live? All mine are within a 25 mile radius.


Not me.. I think all of mine are in a 20mile radius.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2012)

I FINALLY got KOM on an uphill sprint I've been working on for feckin' ages! http://app.strava.com/segments/1924013 YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 

Pretty sure I saw 4F out on his fixie on this ride too!


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> So....
> 
> Which one of us holds the record for a KoM on a segment the farthest away from where they live? All mine are within a 25 mile radius.


I get all of mine around the Rutland area where the competition is not that hot 

Or I cycle places that others fear to go


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2012)

LOL I thought you were heading to do a sneaky run of Gipping Sprint. I was going to have another go but by the time I had got there I had nothing in the legs which was a shame as the railway line was clear. Going to have to upload todays rides tonight on wifi as it doesnt't like 3G uploads at the moment. Must be an I phone issue as running both Strava and Endomondo today and neither site updated with the rides. Still will be sorted when the GPS arrives


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Or I cycle places that others fear to go


 
Withy Park


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Withy Park


At night for extra kudos


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> LOL I thought you were heading to do a sneaky run of Gipping Sprint. I was going to have another go but by the time I had got there I had nothing in the legs which was a shame as the railway line was clear. Going to have to upload todays rides tonight on wifi as it doesnt't like 3G uploads at the moment. Must be an I phone issue as running both Strava and Endomondo today and neither site updated with the rides. Still will be sorted when the GPS arrives


 
I didn't recognise it was you until you had gone past because I hadn't seen your fixie before! It made me smile that neither of us actually stopped to say hello - on a mission! I only get half an hour for lunch so can't hang around too much


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I didn't recognise it was you until you had gone past because I hadn't seen your fixie before! It made me smile that neither of us actually stopped to say hello - on a mission! I only get half an hour for lunch so can't hang around too much


 
We will have to plan a lunch time meet and go for a quick 2 up blast on a segment


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I was gurning like a good un today on a segment I took KoM. I got some strange looks.
> 
> WTF am I doing...I'm almost 40, in Aldi cycling attire on my way home from work, gunning it down some residential street like a nutter on crack..


 
Only nearly 40, youngster. Nearly 43 and I should know better. 

No KOM hunting here at the minute - the traffic has gone mental. Might just check the NW MTB Sprint segment time when I get chance but I've lost some data because the 200 kept switching off. I hopefully have tied that down to it being full of rides (despite it only being half full) - get over 150 rides on it and it doesn't like it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> We will have to plan a lunch time meet and go for a quick 2 up blast on a segment



I owe you many tows


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> I get all of mine around the Rutland area where the competition is not that hot
> 
> Or I cycle places that others fear to go


Yes well
We are still waiting
Does anyone in Rutland do this Strava stuff? We think it is hilarious but don't stop, very entertaining. It could only have come from the USA where their racing cyclists are a bit dodgy.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Oct 2012)

@Potsy do you fancy a go at this one or maybe this one the locals don't seem that quick.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> @Potsy do you fancy a go at this one or maybe this one the locals don't seem that quick.


Dr_pink would smash both those, but then she does real racing


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink would smash both those, but then she does real racing


 
KoM or it doesn't happen.


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink would smash both those, but then she does real racing


I have smashed dr_pink many times...







,,downhill


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Oct 2012)

Real racing is so last season, far too much dedication and training. Now men and women in their thirties and forties can turn themselves into segment obsessed virtual racers. Sprinting from imaginary start to imaginary finish lines collapsing in a sweaty heap at the end. Hoping that they may equal the speed of the pro peleton even if it is just for that half mile. Furtively downloading the ride from the Garmin to see how many KOM's and PB's they have. Waiting for the email notification of a kudos received from a fellow addict. 

yeah yeah ok it is silly hence the name of the thread.


----------



## trampyjoe (11 Oct 2012)

Wasn't really feeling it this morning but ended up going for that segment.
*insert rant about segments that go through lights - or in this case finish just the other side of a red light*
http://app.strava.com/runs/24636258#440385905
No wonder I did so well with the trailer (much better than todays effort), I didn't get caught at the lights!
This may be an official flounce from Strava racing


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2012)

I got a KoM back after someone has flagged the original KoM's legitimate ride.  I've tole the original KoM bloke & he didn't even know it had been flagged! I guess strava don't tell you when a ride has been flagged then


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I got a KoM back after someone has flagged the original KoM's legitimate ride.  I've tole the original KoM bloke & he didn't even know it had been flagged! I guess strava don't tell you when a ride has been flagged then


They don't. I had one of my rides flagged when I did a segment at over 300mph, i couldn't work out why :/


----------



## on the road (11 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> They don't. I had one of my rides flagged when I did a segment at over 300mph, i couldn't work out why :/


----------



## zizou (11 Oct 2012)

Had 3 attempts at the same segment today, 1.07 each time (which is what ive already got in 2nd place) I'm consistent at least but i just cant find that elusive 1 second i need!


----------



## JuanLobbe (11 Oct 2012)

Gah. Just lost second KOM on my commute to someone. 

He didn't even have the decency to make it look close.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2012)

JuanLobbe said:


> Gah. Just lost second KOM on my commute to someone.
> 
> He didn't even have the decency to make it look close.


 
Got my eye on that one - weather permitting I'll have a pop next week. Get it back in CC hands.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Oct 2012)

It's all very new to me but I've got a 2nd and two 3rds on the segments I've done so far. Got a 3rd on a sprint tonight just under 31mph average, pleased with that as I can feel the man flu coming on 
In a bit of a quandary now though, I usually swap to the mountain bike when the clocks go back, but that'll give me a lot less opportunities to challenge for the top spot on my commuting segments, I dunno what to do, damn you Strava  !!


----------



## 400bhp (12 Oct 2012)

I flagged this ride a few days ago. Had an email back saying the flag has been resolved as strava believe they are legitimate.

I flagged it because there is a very short segment in Manchester (0.1m) where he has done 15 seconds and the closest to that is 20 seconds.

Look at the ride, the athlete and some of the speeds attained. 

I think i might flag the segment then. 

What to do?


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Oct 2012)

You are spending a lot of time analysing others' rides and trying to figure out if they are legitimate or not. Unless it's blatant and affects you hugely, I would forget it... life it too short


----------



## 400bhp (12 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You are spending a lot of time analysing others' rides and trying to figure out if they are legitimate or not. Unless it's blatant and affects you hugely, I would forget it... life it too short


 
It takes seconds to look at a KoM on a segment, then look at the ride, then flag.

I am not spending a lot of time flagging a ride.

I ask for a level playing field, otherwise what's the point of segments.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Oct 2012)

As far as I'm concerned anybody faster than me is doping.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> As far as I'm concerned anybody faster than me is doping.


Prove it ........


----------



## SoloCyclist (12 Oct 2012)

I just lost two KOMs. When I looked the guy did the rides at the start of the year. Is this how the Garmins work? Does the ride not show until you get round to adding them? I use my iphone so it goes straight across.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Oct 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I just lost two KOMs. When I looked the guy did the rides at the start of the year. Is this how the Garmins work? Does the ride not show until you get round to adding them? I use my iphone so it goes straight across.


Yep the garmin has to be uploaded. It is kind of annoying when someone does a mass upload when they join Strava and you lose a couple of KOMs in quick sucession even though the rides were a year or two ago.


----------



## SoloCyclist (12 Oct 2012)

They were two I was proud of as well. He slaughtered the times, 2min 40 off an 18 mile segment! the other was a smaller segment within the larger one. Ah well! the bar has been raised, so it can't be a bad thing.

Edit: Just noticed that it was Jan 2011 he did the ride. There must be thousands of these latent rides by Garmins riders.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Prove it ........


I will!!
Although it may take me a decade or so to come up with sufficient evidence and witnesses.


----------



## zizou (12 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I flagged this ride a few days ago. Had an email back saying the flag has been resolved as strava believe they are legitimate.
> 
> I flagged it because there is a very short segment in Manchester (0.1m) where he has done 15 seconds and the closest to that is 20 seconds.
> 
> ...


 
The really short segments like that are pretty inaccurate and more to do with where the GPS is logging relative to the segment rather than actual speed. Can mean the segment length can vary as much as 50 metres between 2 riders so that is going to be pretty crucial on a short segment


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> The really short segments like that are pretty inaccurate and more to do with where the GPS is logging relative to the segment rather than actual speed. Can mean the segment length can vary as much as 50 metres between 2 riders so that is going to be pretty crucial on a short segment



Perhaps with smartphones, but in my experience dedicated GPS devices appear to be very accurate.


----------



## on the road (12 Oct 2012)

I use a smart phone and there is a slight discrepancy, but I'm talking very tiny fractions of a mile, not enough to make a difference. But having said that, I use Locus and I can adjust intervals to as low as 1 metre and as low as 1 second. I find the lower those numbers the more accurate it is so if I put high numbers it would be less accurate.


----------



## zizou (12 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Perhaps with smartphones, but in my experience dedicated GPS devices appear to be very accurate.


 
I agree - the KOM that 400bhp was complaining about was recorded with a phone. IME on short segments, particularly if there is an opportunity for a weakish signal (like tall buildings, trees etc) then times recorded with phones aren't to be relied upon. Although this is to phone users disadvantage too not just to their advantage

There is also some issue on short segments with the segment matching algorithm that strava uses but i cant even pretend to know what that is im just going by what the veloviewer site says


----------



## potsy (13 Oct 2012)




----------



## Sittingduck (13 Oct 2012)

Hehehe, got to love the CC//Leaderboards. Which section was this on, Potsy?


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

SD. I'm going back for that one!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Oct 2012)

You'll get it, no doubt 

Think of all of those CS7 segments where you are higher placed... Anyway - looks like a good excuse for a ride, to me. Get out there Gaz


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You'll get it, no doubt
> 
> Think of all of those CS7 segments where you are higher placed... Anyway - looks like a good excuse for a ride, to me. Get out there Gaz


I'm prepping now. I haven't done it on my carbon bike yet, just my fully laden single speed :P

Also going to try and get back a few of my other KOM's that i've lost over the past week or two.


----------



## potsy (13 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hehehe, got to love the CC//Leaderboards. Which section was this on, Potsy?


Not telling or @400bhp will be down there tomorrow


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Oct 2012)

I predict Gaz will return to this thread with news of reclaimed KOMs, sooner, rather than later


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

got my KOM back from SD.. didn't think I had it, so went for another attempt and that was ruined by some traffic :/


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I predict Gaz will return to this thread with news of reclaimed KOMs, sooner, rather than later


haha


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Oct 2012)

lol, Strava has me up at about 43 mins to ascend Holme Moss, so I look like a right pussy.

_It's such a slow time because I rode up and down the 1st 0.1 mile repeatedly to warm up for a Hill Climb before actually heading for the top!_


----------



## craven2354 (13 Oct 2012)

I've got a time of 44 mins to climb Holme moss haha it nearly killed me


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Oct 2012)

It took me less than 15 mins to actually climb it (waiting on the email with official times), just happens that I was within the strava segment warming up going back and forth on the 1st section before starting from the start line and hitting the end of the strava segment at the top.


----------



## Spartak (15 Oct 2012)

Strava has turned my normally sedate cycle to work, into some quite serious interval training !
Already have 1 KOM and a few top tens


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> lol, Strava has me up at about 43 mins to ascend Holme Moss, so I look like a right pussy.
> 
> _It's such a slow time because I rode up and down the 1st 0.1 mile repeatedly to warm up for a Hill Climb before actually heading for the top!_


 
STRAVA excuse #46


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> got my KOM back from SD.. didn't think I had it, so went for another attempt and that was ruined by some traffic :/


 
STRAVA RULE #9 - no STRAVA cycle chat civil wars


----------



## defy-one (15 Oct 2012)

SEE!!! .... Now you lot have done it !!!
I'm not enjoying the ride anymore - each outing is a race for a top ten finish. New segments are popping up near me all the time .... I end up riding that way for no reason than to race!!!!
A friend of mine calls me "golfer" - she reckons i'm one of those that would ( younger,money,sponsors,fitness & talent) love to be a pro rider :laugh


----------



## gaz (15 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> STRAVA RULE #9 - no STRAVA cycle chat civil wars


but sir, he took it from me first.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2012)

Borrowed, Gaz... and only for a cpl of hours


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Oct 2012)

After a couple of rest days (a.k.a the weekend) I decided to have another pop at getting back a segment I lost a while back, was proper chuffed that even although I was trying to sprint in the drops (and was thinking to myself how badly I sucked at sprinting in the drops) I managed to get back KOM! woot http://app.strava.com/segments/1850653


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

Look how slow the last guy is on this segment


----------



## zizou (15 Oct 2012)

Wish people would be a little more sensible when creating segments and have them finish a bit before a junction or traffic light so backed up traffic doesn't impact on the time so much. I suppose i could flag the segment as dangerous then replace it with one that finishes 10 metres earlier...but it feels like bad form doing that unless i am KOM!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Look how slow the last guy is on this segment
> 
> View attachment 13915


 
It was quite steep, alright!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2012)

Heh


----------



## gaz (15 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Heh


1 second. sorry dude, had to take it back.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2012)

It'll be safe enough for a while (from me, at least). Out of town next weekend, so no club run and therefore - no riding through Woodcote


----------



## musa (15 Oct 2012)

do i risk joining this for the south london region? ive put this off as much as i can


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

35km south westerleys tomorrow


----------



## gaz (15 Oct 2012)

musa said:


> do i risk joining this for the south london region? ive put this off as much as i can


There are quite a lot of riders on the popular segments, making some KOM's very hard to even get near.


----------



## musa (15 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> There are quite a lot of riders on the popular segments, making some KOM's very hard to even get near.


 
hmm food for thought 
ill give it a try and see how it goes i suppose


----------



## 4F (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> 35km south westerleys tomorrow


 Nice use of the wind for those KOM's


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

I'd say that's an advantage of those cyclists that toil in all weathers on all days. 

Don't reckon there will be many segment hunts on the way back home...


----------



## 4F (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'd say that's an advantage of those cyclists that toil in all weathers on all days.
> 
> Don't reckon there will be many segment hunts on the way back home...


 
LOL opposite for me, real grind in and fingers crossed it stays the same for the way home....


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> LOL opposite for me, real grind in and fingers crossed it stays the same for the way home....


 
Good luck!

I prefer segment hunting on the way home - better warmed up and more awake. Seems a bit odd to be giving it the beans in the dark too.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Nice use of the wind for those KOM's


 
Speaking of which, I might have a crack at Give a Pound to Lorraine at lunchtime.


----------



## 4F (16 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Speaking of which, I might have a crack at Give a Pound to Lorraine at lunchtime.


 
I was thinking that Paper Mill lane might be worth a crack so I might see you out but may yet decide to go for a run instead.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

This might give some insight as to what happens when a ride is flagged:



> We were contacted by the user who uploaded this ride, who requested the flag be removed so that he could again have his KOM's register on the Leaderboards.
> I agree that being 3 seconds faster on that segment is unusual, and also that he hit 40mph, but there is no other data available to help me determine whether this was a false KOM attempt or not. Usually, cadence or HR data helps with this, etc. As someone not familiar with the area and just looking at the map, I can't use my personal judgement either to help determine if this effort is humanly possible on a bike.
> The way our system currently works, is that you can re-flag the user's ride at any time. We don't have a way to prevent you from doing this, although it would likely result in the user who uploaded the data contacting us again to resolve the flag.
> I appreciate you following up with additional feedback here - sorry I don't have a better answer for you!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Oct 2012)

Thrashed myself silly on a MTB segment by a river, while on my single speed, but started from the wrong point to register as having ridden the segment.

Very silly.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thrashed myself silly on a MTB segment by a river, while on my single speed, but started from the wrong point to register as having ridden the segment.
> 
> Very silly.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


>


 
And there was a feckin' fallen tree in the middle of the segment!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And there was a feckin' fallen tree in the middle of the segment!


 
should have just bunny hopped it!!! lol.

im gonna set up a few MTB sectors round by me on the clay trails.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Oct 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> should have just bunny hopped it!!! lol.
> 
> im gonna set up a few MTB sectors round by me on the clay trails.



It was about six foot thick!


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> Wish people would be a little more sensible when creating segments and have them finish a bit before a junction or traffic light so backed up traffic doesn't impact on the time so much. I suppose i could flag the segment as dangerous then replace it with one that finishes 10 metres earlier...but it feels like bad form doing that unless i am KOM!


For some bizarre reason sometimes segments that I have created to start or stop away from a junction, at the crest of a hill, etc generate a segment which goes that wee bit further


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> It was quite steep, alright!


 
Stopped part way to watch the ToB?


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Stopped part way to watch the ToB?


 
I do recall a few other cyclists being there.


----------



## ohnovino (17 Oct 2012)

To the morons in the Mini who thought it would be hilarious to try and knock me off on a country lane: thank you! The adrenaline burst you gave me carried me to a new KOM


----------



## mattobrien (17 Oct 2012)

Bagged a new KoM today, I was previously 7th and managed to knock off 15 seconds to take it by a clear 5 seconds here

What is sweetest is that it puts @AndrewCulture down into third rather than the lofty second he was occupying 

What is more interesting (for me anyway) is that 7/8 KoM's that I currently hold are 1 mile or longer. None of this extremely short burst stuff...

...not saying that 1 mile is a particularly long burst, but less likely to be interfered with by GPS issues etc.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Oct 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Bagged a new KoM today, I was previously 7th and managed to knock off 15 seconds to take it by a clear 5 seconds here
> 
> What is sweetest is that it puts @AndrewCulture down into third rather than the lofty second he was occupying


 
Oh... I didn't know that segment was there... I got 2nd place while I was out testing the geared bike I have now...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Oct 2012)

Hang on, due to the rules of CycleChat StravaClub I guess I'm forbidden from going for KOM on that segment, so I guess we'll never know if I could do it or not.


----------



## 4F (17 Oct 2012)

You could always "accidently" bag it and then claim that you had not realised how fast you were going. I think the clear goading from @mattobrien makes that segment game on.


----------



## mattobrien (17 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, due to the rules of CycleChat StravaClub I guess I'm forbidden from going for KOM on that segment, so I guess we'll never know if I could do it or not.



All is fair in love and Strava.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> You could always "accidently" bag it and then claim that you had not realised how fast you were going. I think the clear goading from @mattobrien makes that segment game on.



Shame it's out of lunchtime reach


----------



## Typhon (17 Oct 2012)

http://app.strava.com/rides/21127852

Just flagged this one. I can see why he got away with it for 6 weeks though - he was super sneaky. If only he hadn't reached that 79mph maximum speed and if only his average speed had been a little bit less than 45mph he might have got away with it. Mind you "cycling" on the M5 probably didn't help.

In all seriousness, in theory that guy could get done for speeding. Not the smartest move, really.

http://app.strava.com/rides/21127852


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hang on, due to the rules of CycleChat StravaClub I guess I'm forbidden from going for KOM on that segment, so I guess we'll never know if I could do it or not.


 
Strava CycleChat Rule #10 (no KoM taking from another CycleChat member) has an "exception clause". "In circumstances where a fellow CycleChatter goads another Cyclechatter in a public forum about a segment, then Rule#10 becomes null and void on that segment".

Or sommat


----------



## addictfreak (17 Oct 2012)

I held this KOM a while ago, before losing it. Perfect conditions this morning and I just had to have a crack at it.

Thought I had nailed it but gutted to have missed out by 1 second!

http://app.strava.com/rides/25302644#452001245


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Strava CycleChat Rule #10 (no KoM taking from another CycleChat member) has an "exception clause". "In circumstances where a fellow CycleChatter goads another Cyclechatter in a public forum about a segment, then Rule#10 becomes null and void on that segment".
> 
> Or sommat


 
Go on then you can do it


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

Plenty of Strava fun this last week. Am three seconds off the KOM from the summit of Buxton Road to Elnor Lane, which is frustrating. However, I set three PRs in two days, and also created by first segment, complete with inspiring name http://app.strava.com/segments/2570483


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Plenty of Strava fun this last week. Am three seconds off the KOM from the summit of Buxton Road to Elnor Lane, which is frustrating. However, I set three PRs in two days, and also created by first segment, complete with inspiring name http://app.strava.com/segments/2570483


 
I see @400bhp is quite high up that segment


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

Are you baiting, Hacienda? ;-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Are you baiting, Hacienda? ;-)


 
I have a feeling we might be riding through that segment Saturday AM. He might want to improve his time a little


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

Enjoy. It's a nice run. Chiefly downhill, but with some sprinty climbs interspersed along it. One feels quite sporty on it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

I think we are supposed to go on the other road down to the A6 after Winnats but I couldn't help nudging him on it after he pointed out I have the slowest ever Strava time up Gun Hill. Plus we should really partake in a fellow CC'ers segment.


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

Look fwd to seeing your times! The other road is OK, but the road surface at the A6 end is really bad.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

Is that past the Chestnut Centre/otter place?


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

The road I think you mean is down past the otter place. The flatter bit at the top is Rushup Edge and there is the turning up to Mam Tor. The lard segment is on the other side of the valley and drops down to the roundabout that is left for Dove and Buxton and right for the A6 and Chapel.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

Yep thats what I thought. Is the surface better then on the Lard Segment to the A6?


----------



## doctornige (17 Oct 2012)

Lard is smoother, yes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Go on then you can do it


 
This is even more ridulous.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2012)

I wonder if he uses his tt bike


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I wonder if he uses his tt bike


 
No he doesn't


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Plenty of Strava fun this last week. Am three seconds off the KOM from the summit of Buxton Road to Elnor Lane, which is frustrating. However, I set three PRs in two days, and also created by first segment, complete with inspiring name http://app.strava.com/segments/2570483



Love the name!


----------



## gaz (22 Oct 2012)

a. how did this thread get on the 3rd page 
b. STRAVA IS DOWN, AAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## ohnovino (22 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> STRAVA IS DOWN, AAAAAAAAAAH!


 
Strava on twitter: "We're currently being affected by an Amazon-wide data volume outage"

Sounds like someone's DDOSing them to protect their KOMs


----------



## nathanicola (22 Oct 2012)

Its been moved up a level where i work now lol. Instead of just racing on strava, theres an actual race on now from Bridgwater to Taunton and back in the dinner hour on thursday. Trouble is most of them are 20yrs younger than me. This is gona hurt.


----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2012)

Back up in 5 minutes , has said this for over an hour !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Oct 2012)

Decided to go out for an hour or so yesterday in an attempt to nab a few KOM's. Found a flat segment, about 1.5mile long, which is never affected by wind. There was no wind anyway either way. Had to beat an average of 24.5mph over that distance. So i went round the corner leading into it, dropped down into TT position and powered down. Kept it above 26-27mph all the way through the segment and slightly passed, to be sure. Looked down at the Garmin to see my lap time and i couldn't help notice the screen had no stats on it.  Please no. You f*ckin IDIOT!!!! Forgot to press start when i left the house. 

I was so pissed off that i strolled back and done it again!!! It hurt like hell. Legs were screaming at me. 
Got home though and uploaded the ride data. Got 2nd on a beast of a climb and KOM on the flat segment with an average of 25.5mph. Not as fast as the first effort but it meant more the 2nd time round. 
All is well that ends well.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (22 Oct 2012)

I nabbed a KOM the other night on a 13.6kg steel forked road bike ... with dslr camera in a case mounted on the handlebars.
No TT position on 7kg's of carbon here.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Decided to go out for an hour or so yesterday in an attempt to nab a few KOM's. Found a flat segment, about 1.5mile long, which is never affected by wind. There was no wind anyway either way. Had to beat an average of 24.5mph over that distance. So i went round the corner leading into it, dropped down into TT position and powered down. Kept it above 26-27mph all the way through the segment and slightly passed, to be sure. Looked down at the Garmin to see my lap time and i couldn't help notice the screen had no stats on it.  Please no. You f*ckin IDIOT!!!! Forgot to press start when i left the house.
> 
> I was so ****ed off that i strolled back and done it again!!! It hurt like hell. Legs were screaming at me.
> Got home though and uploaded the ride data. Got 2nd on a beast of a climb and KOM on the flat segment with an average of 25.5mph. Not as fast as the first effort but it meant more the 2nd time round.
> All is well that ends well.


 
Nutter


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Nutter


I did wonder if it was a bit nuts. 
Strava has that effect on you. Barring interval training, in what other situation would you kill yourself on a section of road, go back and do it all over again for good measure??!! 
Keeps you on your toes though. Encourages you to go out when you might not have before. That's a good thing.


----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I did wonder if it was a bit nuts.
> Strava has that effect on you. Barring interval training, in what other situation would you kill yourself on a section of road, go back and do it all over again for good measure??!!
> Keeps you on your toes though. Encourages you to go out when you might not have before. That's a good thing.


 
Not that nuts,I cycled 30+ miles(66 miles altogether) today just to get to the start of a few segments that I had went through yesterday

Ended up cycling home in the dark with no lights and cant fekin log-in to strava to see if I beat the KOMS.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Oct 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I nabbed a KOM the other night on a 13.6kg steel forked road bike ... with dslr camera in a case mounted on the handlebars.
> No TT position on 7kg's of carbon here.


Nice work!! Though around my neck of the woods you wouldn't take very many KOM's in a 13.6kg steel forked road bike. The locals were going up hills like whippets before they could crawl!!! 
I have to ditch my water bottle and risk a heart attack to claim a KOM on a climb. And i am no slouch.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Oct 2012)

Eddy said:


> Not that nuts,I cycled 30+ miles(66 miles altogether) today just to get to the start of a few segments that I had went through yesterday
> 
> Ended up cycling home in the dark with no lights and cant fekin log-in to strava to see if I beat the KOMS.


Haha, now i've heard this i can let my inner crazy out. I cycled 25 miles about a week ago to attempt a steep climb and a few other segments along the way. Total distance was 70 miles. I got 3rd on the sought after steep climb, 3rd on a flat segment (12 miler) and KOM on a small climb. A few other 4th and 5th's along the way that weren't planned.
Point is i genuinely rode that distance to get to the one climb.  Didn't even get the KOM. Local guy, and club mate, where i live has it. He's stupid fast uphill.

Edit: No lights!!!!  EEK.


----------



## gaz (22 Oct 2012)

Anyone else trying the 60 hour challenge on strava?
I've seen 400bhp logged some good times on the weekend. I'm hoping I can squeeze in enough, got a week off work at the start of nov and hoping to do some long rides during that time.


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2012)

Signed up for it, will have to add a few miles to the commute though


----------



## User6179 (22 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha, now i've heard this i can let my inner crazy out. I cycled 25 miles about a week ago to attempt a steep climb and a few other segments along the way. Total distance was 70 miles. I got 3rd on the sought after steep climb, 3rd on a flat segment (12 miler) and KOM on a small climb. A few other 4th and 5th's along the way that weren't planned.
> Point is i genuinely rode that distance to get to the one climb.  Didn't even get the KOM. Local guy, and club mate, where i live has it. He's stupid fast uphill.
> 
> Edit: No lights!!!!  EEK.[/quot
> ...


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (23 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Nice work!! Though around my neck of the woods you wouldn't take very many KOM's in a 13.6kg steel forked road bike. The locals were going up hills like whippets before they could crawl!!!
> I have to ditch my water bottle and risk a heart attack to claim a KOM on a climb. And i am no slouch.


 
They'd better not get in my way on the downhills ... brake pads made in india on painted rims are not that good.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Anyone else trying the 60 hour challenge on strava?
> I've seen 400bhp logged some good times on the weekend. I'm hoping I can squeeze in enough, got a week off work at the start of nov and hoping to do some long rides during that time.


 
If work would let me take time off for the 60 hour challenge I'd love to do it!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Anyone else trying the 60 hour challenge on strava?
> I've seen 400bhp logged some good times on the weekend. I'm hoping I can squeeze in enough, got a week off work at the start of nov and hoping to do some long rides during that time.


 
turned my 5 mile commute into a 27 miler this morning for the damned challenge!!! lol i need a bike fit though as my knee is starting to feel a bit iffy and no amount of adjustment i do is sorting it!

i've got an 11-28 cassette waiting to go on the specialized, i know i got rid of one a few weeks/months ago but i miss the speed on the flat strava segments! i will be aiming to break the 31MPH average on a 1.5 mile segment i created and am KOM on. http://app.strava.com/segments/2514700 and try to claim KOM on this http://app.strava.com/segments/2370487


----------



## John Kervin (23 Oct 2012)

What does STRAVA stand for?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Oct 2012)

John Kervin said:


> What does STRAVA stand for?


 
*S*trange
*T*ortuous
*R*ides
*A*bout
*V*iolent
*A*cceleration


----------



## User6179 (23 Oct 2012)

Eddy said:


> Not that nuts,I cycled 30+ miles(66 miles altogether) today just to get to the start of a few segments that I had went through yesterday
> 
> Ended up cycling home in the dark with no lights and cant fekin log-in to strava to see if I beat the KOMS.


 
Just checked out the 5 segments I did and I got 3 KOMS and 2 2nds , both the 2nds were 4 secs shy of the KOMS so think I will do this run on saturday again


----------



## doctornige (23 Oct 2012)

John Kervin said:


> What does STRAVA stand for?



Sedentary
Tortoises
Revelling in
Annihilating
Vertical
Ascents


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

Gotta do just under 3 hours everyday for the next 18 days to complete the 60 hour challenge.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

Is that the Oktoberfest one, Gaz? Looked at it but seemd to be CX themed, so thought I'd better not!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Gotta do just under 3 hours everyday for the next 18 days to complete the 60 hour challenge.


 
Just ride slower - or leave your gps on whilst at work.


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Is that the Oktoberfest one, Gaz? Looked at it but seemd to be CX themed, so thought I'd better not!


Yes, and it's just 60hours in the saddle over 3 weeks.



400bhp said:


> Just ride slower - or leave your gps on whilst at work.


That's what I've been doing, but riding slow is pretty hard 

It only counts moving time, So i would need to get GPS issues all day long, but I presume I wouldn't even get a GPS lock at work.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

Ok, cool - I'll give it a go but 60 hrs in 3 weeks is going to be quite testing, especially at this time of year. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2012)

It is an utterly boring challenge! I want a climbing challenge!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

Don't ge me wrong - I'm not going to go out of my way to do lots of extra (perhaps slower?) miles. I agree that it's not exactly inspirational.


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Oct 2012)

Lantern Rouge.. And I wasn't trying to get it... Didn't know there was a segment here...
http://app.strava.com/segments/1617315

Chuffed I am ...


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

aaaaaaaaah updated design, quite like it


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Don't ge me wrong - I'm not going to go out of my way to do lots of extra (perhaps slower?) miles. I agree that it's not exactly inspirational.


 
I clicked enter as a reflex, but then read the actual challenge and decided that I was not going to pursue this one at all. The last challenge was a mileage munching challenge demanding lots of time spent on the bike, now this one again, is essentially another junk mile challenge (just disguised slightly differently). I know winter is typically a period of just logging the base miles, but it is also Hill Climb season (in fact the National Hill Climb Championship is this Sunday) so they could maybe have given us an elevation challenge or just something...... anything but a milage/sit on the bike for 3 hours a day challenge.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I clicked enter as a reflex, but then read the actual challenge and decided that I was not going to pursue this one at all. The last challenge was a mileage munching challenge demanding lots of time spent on the bike, now this one again, is essentially another junk mile challenge (just disguised slightly differently). I know winter is typically a period of just logging the base miles, but it is also Hill Climb season (in fact the National Hill Climb Championship is this Sunday) so they could maybe have given us an elevation challenge or just something...... anything but a milage/sit on the bike for 3 hours a day challenge.


Bring on the hills!!!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (23 Oct 2012)

I entered the last challenge (400 odd miles in 10 days), then had to give up all cycling!
Because:
3 weeks before i'd tipped the mtb and landed on a tree stump.
2 weeks before the bruise from it had healed.
1 week before a painful mass was forming deep inside my abdomen (left side).
2 days before i had a massive fever and after an ultrasound the docs said i had an infected hematoma
and was carrying more pus than the average secondary school.
Ten days of antibiotics and almost a lancing session later i'm fixed.

Excuses excuses


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Oct 2012)

I may have to knock this challenge on the head! After 20 miles my right knee hurts like buggery! Only wife I got the sl's though. No amount of fettling seems to fix it! I need a bike fit before I can do mileage munching. Failing that may go back to normal spd's


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Oct 2012)

Anyone who says a bike doesn't make much difference is telling porkies, I am on my CX this week due to mech problems on my normal bike and I am averaging 5mins+ slower over 14.8 miles. ALL week I have had unusual tailwinds in to work and would normally be racking a few PB and defintely some sub 48 minute times. 54 odd minutes this morning.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

LOCO said:


> Anyone who says a bike doesn't make much difference is telling porkies, I am on my CX this week due to mech problems on my normal bike and I am averaging 5mins+ slower over 14.8 miles. ALL week I have had unusual tailwinds in to work and would normally be racking a few PB and defintely some sub 48 minute times. 54 odd minutes this morning.


Makes a large difference up the hills. My CX is pretty quick on the flat and descends like a demon but direct it at a steep hill and it feels like i am pulling an extra 2kg with me!! Oh wait............i am!! The road bike is 7kg approx. The CX is 9kg with upgraded wheels and 28mm tyres. It is another kilo heavier again with the stock rims and nobbly tyres for off road purposes. 
Just think by the time the good weather hits you will be flying up hills in your good bike and take all the KOM's.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (24 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The road bike is 7kg approx. The CX is 9kg with upgraded wheels and 28mm tyres.


 
Hahaha!!
My training road bike is 13.6kg's with lights/mudguards/dslr camera in a case, i've won koms on that.
My go faster bike is 8.5kg's.

Weightlifters tend to lift heavier weights to gain muscle strength ... they don't go up the gym and start
lifting the latest carbon fibre weights do they?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Hahaha!!
> My training road bike is 13.6kg's with lights/mudguards/dslr camera in a case, i've won koms on that.
> My go faster bike is 8.5kg's.
> 
> ...


Haha, nice one. I don't think lifting weights would make you a better cyclist uphill but that's another thread all together. I've won flat KOM's and downhills on the CX bike but, where i live, you have to be really on it to take KOM's on the hills. That includes the bike!!


----------



## ohnovino (24 Oct 2012)

I've officially entered "Phase 2" of the Strava obsession: my running shoes were delivered today and I've downloaded the Strava Run app. Now to see if I can get some CRs...


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2012)

I picked up two KOM's on my way home for lunch today . One into a strong headwind, the other with a stop for a set of red traffic lights. I think I may need to re-do both of them on a calmer day or they will fall rapidly.


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

My first KOM!
But strava reckons i was doing 51.x mph ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> My first KOM!
> But strava reckons i was doing 51.x mph ?


 
Oooh, harsh but it's gotta go!


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

Totally agree and i deleted the ride.
The problem is my neighbour has set up the segment ,but it's a 3.2 mile loop. We use it when time is short or for fast fitness work. 
Strava struggling with it me thinks.
My next ride comes in at 43mph average .... And again i get KOM


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Totally agree and i deleted the ride.
> The problem is my neighbour has set up the segment ,but it's a 3.2 mile loop. We use it when time is short or for fast fitness work.
> Strava struggling with it me thinks.
> My next ride comes in at 43mph average .... And again i get KOM


Flag segment.


----------



## defy-one (24 Oct 2012)

That will delete the segment won't it?
We.would like to keep the times for once round. A way of measuring our improvements


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Oct 2012)

Strava doesn't like short circuits. You see mad times on some of the local crits around here.


----------



## User6179 (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Totally agree and i deleted the ride.
> The problem is my neighbour has set up the segment ,but it's a 3.2 mile loop. We use it when time is short or for fast fitness work.
> Strava struggling with it me thinks.
> My next ride comes in at 43mph average .... And again i get KOM


 
Strava was hopeless on my android so I went back to endomondo which has always worked well then I download in a gpx file to my comp and then upload to strava .


----------



## User6179 (24 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I've officially entered "Phase 2" of the Strava obsession: my running shoes were delivered today and I've downloaded the Strava Run app. Now to see if I can get some CRs...


 
Just stay on the bike but put strava on run mode


----------



## Scruffmonster (24 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I clicked enter as a reflex, but then read the actual challenge and decided that I was not going to pursue this one at all. The last challenge was a mileage munching challenge demanding lots of time spent on the bike, now this one again, is essentially another junk mile challenge (just disguised slightly differently). I know winter is typically a period of just logging the base miles, but it is also Hill Climb season (in fact the National Hill Climb Championship is this Sunday) so they could maybe have given us an elevation challenge or just something...... anything but a milage/sit on the bike for 3 hours a day challenge.


 
To be fair, they're American...

Also, it doesn't advocate junk mileage at all. I wouldn't want to log 60 Hours at 13mph over 800 Miles at 15mph say.... But 60 Hours saddle time in that time frame is a decent target.

By adding Time, they make it accessible to everyone, no matter their level. If it was distance based it would be weighted towards the better cyclists.

With that said, I do prefer elevation challenges.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> That will delete the segment won't it?
> We.would like to keep the times for once round. A way of measuring our improvements


If it is just you guys then make segment private. The creator has to do that though.


----------



## gaz (24 Oct 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> To be fair, they're American...
> 
> Also, it doesn't advocate junk mileage at all. I wouldn't want to log 60 Hours at 13mph over 800 Miles at 15mph say.... But 60 Hours saddle time in that time frame is a decent target.
> 
> ...


60 hours is a large amount of time, especially for someone working.


----------



## Scruffmonster (24 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> 60 hours is a large amount of time, especially for someone working.


 
I know. That was my point. It's attainable though. That's the point of a challenge.

Though to simply ride slower to make the target is taking a shortcut. If you have 20 minutes to spare, the spirit of the challenge would surely be to add 20 minutes of mileage. 

Anyways, I forgot the Garmin yesterday and couldn't find it today so I'm screwed from the off.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Strava doesn't like short circuits. You see mad times on some of the local crits around here.


 
I suspect the best way to combat it is not to join the circle so to speak.


----------



## on the road (24 Oct 2012)

Strava shows me nipping in to the woods


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> 60 hours is a large amount of time, especially for someone working.


 
Or someone with kids, or a lover, or the need to poo!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (25 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Or someone with kids, or a lover, or the need to poo!


 
if i wasnt taking a self enforced break from the bike to heal my knee i'd be on it!!! just leave the house earlier! lol. saying that the 9 miles home the other day where painfully slow due to my knee pain, i wasnt cheating to stretch it out honest guv


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Oct 2012)

Popped out for a fast loop before a day out with the kids. KOM on a segment I had failed on in the past  and kept my average at over 20 for 20 despite having to travel through Knutsford and stop at various lights and junctions.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Popped out for a fast loop before a day out with the kids. KOM on a segment I had failed on in the past  and kept my average at over 20 for 20 despite having to travel through Knutsford and stop at various lights and junctions.


 
I'm not gonna stop banging on about this - TT's next year mate.

I'm gonna join Withington Wheelers-you up for it?


----------



## ohnovino (25 Oct 2012)

First attempt at Strava Run ... ow-ouchy-ow. Cavemen invented the wheel for a reason.

There's some really nice touches on how Strava handles their running data; I think I might send them an email to see if they've got plans to add any of it onto the cycling side. It gives automatic split times for each mile, and also generates a table of your best efforts over different distances (e.g. best 400m, best half mile, best mile, etc).


----------



## User6179 (25 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> First attempt at Strava Run ... ow-ouchy-ow. Cavemen invented the wheel for a reason.
> 
> There's some really nice touches on how Strava handles their running data; I think I might send them an email to see if they've got plans to add any of it onto the cycling side. It gives automatic split times for each mile, and also generates a table of your best efforts over different distances (e.g. best 400m, best half mile, best mile, etc).


 
Endomondo does that .


----------



## doctornige (25 Oct 2012)

Eddy said:


> Endomondo does that .



Might not be super useful given that terrain makes a colossal difference to speed on a bike. A hill taken one way would give you 10kph, but the other way would be 60.


----------



## User6179 (25 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Might not be super useful given that terrain makes a colossal difference to speed on a bike. A hill taken one way would give you 10kph, but the other way would be 60.


 
Yep but it look good having quickest 10 miler as 21 minutes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm not gonna stop banging on about this - TT's next year mate.
> 
> I'm gonna join Withington Wheelers-you up for it?


 

I am considering it. I had got an invite from one of the local clubs, but I haven't taken it up yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ohnovino (26 Oct 2012)

Lost a KOM to someone who's turned on their GPS just before the segment and turned it off straight after. Doesn't feel like that's really playing fair, but maybe I'm just being bitter. Worse still, it's into the prevailing wind, so I've got no chance of regaining it until the weather turns. Grumble grumble...


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Lost a KOM to someone who's turned on their GPS just before the segment and turned it off straight after. Doesn't feel like that's really playing fair, but maybe I'm just being bitter. Worse still, it's into the prevailing wind, so I've got no chance of regaining it until the weather turns. Grumble grumble...



Sounds a bit suspect !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Lost a KOM to someone who's turned on their GPS just before the segment and turned it off straight after. Doesn't feel like that's really playing fair, but maybe I'm just being bitter. Worse still, it's into the prevailing wind, so I've got no chance of regaining it until the weather turns. Grumble grumble...


Or sounds like they cropped the ride. Maybe they were in the car and had the gps on all the time, slowed down enough to make it look realistic and then cropped it. 
Any cadence or HR readings on the ride?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Oct 2012)

Got a few KOM's today. More long flat sections. 
Got a 2nd and two 4ths on 3 climbs. 


One steep climb though i had stopped to take a whiz and a rest before attempting it and i must have entered the segment beginning (why do folk insist on starting climbs on the flat 100 yards before it!!). Anyway the timer started and i came up dead last. The segment didn't even finish at the top of the climb, it finished like 3/4'ers of the way up. 
So i created my own version of the segment starting at the bottom of the hill (lowest point) and the top of the hill (highest point). Low and behold i got the KOM. Thats street justice!!!


----------



## ohnovino (26 Oct 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Or sounds like they cropped the ride. Maybe they were in the car and had the gps on all the time, slowed down enough to make it look realistic and then cropped it.
> Any cadence or HR readings on the ride?


 
Nope. And it was their first ride on Strava, and there's a high-speed blip before the segment starts, so it does look a bit dodgy.

However, they do have a couple of followers who are genuine, so I'm thinking it's probably someone who's mates have encouraged him to give it a go, but he's not fully into it yet. Also I don't want to flag it because it gives me a target to aim for!


----------



## 4F (26 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Nope. And it was their first ride on Strava, and there's a high-speed blip before the segment starts, so it does look a bit dodgy.
> 
> However, they do have a couple of followers who are genuine, so I'm thinking it's probably someone who's mates have encouraged him to give it a go, but he's not fully into it yet. Also I don't want to flag it because it gives me a target to aim for!


 
First ride and he does that, flag it as that is without doubt dodgy.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Nope. And it was their first ride on Strava, and there's a high-speed blip before the segment starts, so it does look a bit dodgy.
> 
> However, they do have a couple of followers who are genuine, so I'm thinking it's probably someone who's mates have encouraged him to give it a go, but he's not fully into it yet. Also I don't want to flag it because it gives me a target to aim for!


Yeh why crop the ride? Something to hide?


----------



## ohnovino (26 Oct 2012)

I think I'll give it a week or so, and if he doesn't do any more realistic-looking rides I'll flag it. Hopefully by then I'll have the KOM back and won't care anymore!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Oct 2012)

Anybody else having trouble uploading rides to the website, at the moment? Not sure if it's Strava or my Garmin.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Anybody else having trouble uploading rides to the website, at the moment? Not sure if it's Strava or my Garmin.


 
Seems to work when I used opera, instead of ie strange browser issue...


----------



## User6179 (26 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Anybody else having trouble uploading rides to the website, at the moment? Not sure if it's Strava or my Garmin.


 
Aye, wont let me upload a gpx file!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (26 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Lost a KOM to someone who's turned on their GPS just before the segment and turned it off straight after. Doesn't feel like that's really playing fair, but maybe I'm just being bitter. Worse still, it's into the prevailing wind, so I've got no chance of regaining it until the weather turns. Grumble grumble...


 
You do see the odd KOM with minimal miles preceeding it, and then if there's nothing after = definately suspect.
I managed a KOM today after 20 miles of warmup, how it should be.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Oct 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> You do see the odd KOM with minimal miles preceeding it, and then if there's nothing after = definately suspect.
> I managed a KOM today after 20 miles of warmup, how it should be.


Nice. Sometimes better that way as the legs are nice and loose. I've gone for a few steep/long climbs after about 1-2 miles and the legs were screaming at me. A fast and sure way to picking up an injury or niggle.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Oct 2012)

I got 5 KOM's this afternoon Have to admit that there were some overlapping segments, but hey they all count.


----------



## zizou (27 Oct 2012)

Anyone else noticed that the miles / rides being logged by "the competition" is starting to go way down now that the colder weather is here?


----------



## doctornige (28 Oct 2012)

My mileage has gone up! Stuck in Switzerland for a week now though.


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2012)

Tagged onto Ravensthorpe Cycling Club yesterday after seeing a rider ahead of me - and got 4th on their Sat am route. It'd have been higher if I hadn't decided to ride it with him and wait several times


----------



## Nigel Pitts (28 Oct 2012)

I did a segment today called the Wellow Pyramid - 48th out of 54 - that's me topped out ! - lol


----------



## nathanicola (28 Oct 2012)

Took a kom late last night on my way home from work, best time to do it, town was deserted i've been trying for it for weeks. Knocked over a minute off the previous kom holder. Fealt like my lungs were going to burst. First kom worth having just need to keep it now. Koms feel so good when you've been trying for them for a long time.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> Anyone else noticed that the miles / rides being logged by "the competition" is starting to go way down now that the colder weather is here?


 
The loss of KoM's has slowed in the last few weeks.

It's for the benefit of us daft enough to cycle all year round.

I've been actively using Strava since about March I think, but I uploaded all my Garmin history (Oct10). Managed to bag a surprising couple of KoM's in January??


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> The loss of KoM's has slowed in the last few weeks.
> 
> It's for the benefit of us daft enough to cycle all year round.
> 
> I've been actively using Strava since about March I think, but I uploaded all my Garmin history (Oct10). Managed to bag a surprising couple of KoM's in January??


 
Winter is the season of strong winds. Top segment bagging weather.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Winter is the season of strong winds. Top segment bagging weather.



Hell yeah! I was coasting in a tailwind at 30mph on a segment that has a KOM average of 31mph, I ran it three times and got stuck in traffic each time!


----------



## doctornige (29 Oct 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sportacademy/hi/sa/healthy_eating/features/newsid_2132000/2132209.stm


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sportacademy/hi/sa/healthy_eating/features/newsid_2132000/2132209.stm


 

"Johnson: Glugs down isotonic drinks for England"

I thought he was a rugby player?


----------



## MrJamie (30 Oct 2012)

I tend to look at the 5 day forecast now and plan for segments with a tailwind when its windy now... The first thing i thought when i heard about Hurricane Sandy was "that'd be awesome for Strava"...


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2012)

Not too keen on the new look Strava front end.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Not too keen on the new look Strava front end.


No, I was thinking that earlier


----------



## gaz (30 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Not too keen on the new look Strava front end.


I like it


----------



## HLaB (30 Oct 2012)

I had a look at one of my sections tonight, the KOM and the first few rides were by the usual muppets top speeds of 70-82mph, I flagged them and moved down the list expecting the same and then I realised the other incredible speeds (over 35mph, 30secs) were pros, my best is less than 25mph (43 secs), wow  , much Kudos to them


----------



## User6179 (30 Oct 2012)

HLaB said:


> I had a look at one of my sections tonight, the KOM and the first few rides were by the usual muppets top speeds of 70-82mph, I flagged them and moved down the list expecting the same and then I realised the other incredible speeds (over 35mph, 30secs) were pros, my best is less than 25mph (43 secs), wow  , much Kudos to them


 
All you need is a 20 mph tail wind and you will no be far away


----------



## gaz (30 Oct 2012)

HLaB said:


> I had a look at one of my sections tonight, the KOM and the first few rides were by the usual muppets top speeds of 70-82mph, I flagged them and moved down the list expecting the same and then I realised the other incredible speeds (over 35mph, 30secs) were pros, my best is less than 25mph (43 secs), wow  , much Kudos to them


Note the top guys did it in a peleton on the tour series.


----------



## SportMonkey (31 Oct 2012)

I plan on creating a couple of segments this week. Virgin laps of Circuit of the Americas, clock and counter clock. Although it won't be too fast without gears.


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2012)

Equalled a KOM yesterday, so planning to take it outright later ;-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Oct 2012)

I was wondering why Strava was running like an elderly cat this morning, but when I finally got through I see they've updated the GUI. Oooh...


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I plan on creating a couple of segments this week. Virgin laps of Circuit of the Americas, clock and counter clock. Although it won't be too fast without gears.


 
Stop it 

I know you'd rather be in Stretford.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2012)

Stupid Frieston flyer segment. I'm peppering the top but can't find that elusive 1 second.


----------



## ohnovino (31 Oct 2012)

Day off + bit of a tailwind = 2 KOMs 

One was on a segment where myself and another rider have been taking a second or two off each other, but this time I've smashed my PB so it should be mine for a while now.


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2012)

Spartak said:


> Equalled a KOM yesterday, so planning to take it outright later ;-)


 
Got it by 3 seconds


----------



## nathanicola (31 Oct 2012)

Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.


----------



## HLaB (31 Oct 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.


Look at the top speed of the ride, its a good indication they were done in a car; if so flag it. However, one slightly uphill section I was doing well I thought at nearly 25mph, the fastest British pro's are averaging over 35mph without assistance


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.


 
You might be surprised.


----------



## 4F (31 Oct 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.


Best you learn how to draft then :>)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Oct 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.



You'd be surprised.


Hang on, did someone else say that too?


----------



## MattHB (1 Nov 2012)

nathanicola said:


> Koms on the flats are allmost getting imposible around here now, the only way some of them could have been achieved is by drafting a tractor or with massive tail winds. Nobody can average over 30mph without some sort of assistance.



There are some monstrously fit and powerful riders out there. Some of the guys around here probably aught to be pro. I'm happy with top 10 places in most cases as I recon that puts me ahead of a lot of the bunch.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Nov 2012)

If any of you saw revolution last night there are quite a few of those riders that use strava, in and around manchester too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2012)

Got a new KOM this morning and a created KOM I didn't even know had been made until I checked on Veloviewer. Freebee bonus.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> If any of you saw revolution last night there are quite a few of those riders that use strava, in and around manchester too.


Yep we have some seriously quick guys around here including various world champions, national champions and pro team riders. Even one or two triathlon world champions, but we don't mention them.


----------



## Nearly there (1 Nov 2012)

Well what a rubbish ride I had today not a single achievement from a potential 8 segments this has never happened since I joined Strava


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2012)

Got a second overall, on the way home, on a bit I wasn't trying on and didn't improve my 6th place on one that I was trying on and thought I could KOM. Whats all that about then.

Then got home this afternoon to find that I lost a KOM.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

Thought I'd nicked a rare kom from a colleague this morning, an obscure segment just how I like 'em, only trouble is the segment goes the opposite direction to what I thought it did 

Oh well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Got a second overall, on the way home, on a bit I wasn't trying on and didn't improve my 6th place on one that I was trying on and thought I could KOM. Whats all that about then.
> 
> Then got home this afternoon to find that I lost a KOM.


Nightmare. I had the same with a b*tch of a climb. I am around 5th on it, i think, and i flew up it and totally died at the top. When i got home, expecting a KOM, i had only Pb'd by two seconds. A good 30 seconds off top. My ego looked at bit like this.......


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2012)

Is it possible anywhere on Strava to view your overall KOM's / Top 10's.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2012)

The muddiest segment I've ridden so far ......

http://app.strava.com/activities/26641790#477193877


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Is it possible anywhere on Strava to view your overall KOM's / Top 10's.


Yes mate, hover the cursor over your username, go to profile and it's there


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Yes mate, hover the cursor over your username, go to profile and it's there


 
Cheers Potsy 

3 KOM's at the moment ...........


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Well what a rubbish ride I had today not a single achievement from a potential 8 segments this has never happened since I joined Strava


I've riden most segments on my commute several hundred times, as such, I rarely get pb's on the way to work


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Nov 2012)

I got a weird PR on something called 'CS07' Today, Gaz. Not sure if it's a new segment or one with a slightly weird bit of routing or something. Stretches from just after the lights at Clapham North to just before the Kennington Rd turn off. Only ridden by 200-odd riders... very odd??


----------



## 400bhp (1 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I got a weird PR on something called 'CS07' Today, Gaz. Not sure if it's a new segment or one with a slightly weird bit of routing or something. Stretches from just after the lights at Clapham North to just before the Kennington Rd turn off. Only ridden by 200-odd riders... very odd??


 
It's a kind of bobbly line which doesn't quite follow the road contour; suggests it has been set up by someone using a phone. I think if you have your garmin/gps set to "lock to road" it can miss segments like these.

I missed a load out of the local canal topath because I had my garmin set to lock on road.


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I got a weird PR on something called 'CS07' Today, Gaz. Not sure if it's a new segment or one with a slightly weird bit of routing or something. Stretches from just after the lights at Clapham North to just before the Kennington Rd turn off. Only ridden by 200-odd riders... very odd??


Apparently i've never ridden it. lol!


----------



## doctornige (2 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Apparently i've never ridden it. lol!



There is something odd here. There is a segment from the top of Long Hill above Buxton to the lights at Whaley. There is a sub segment called 'Buxton to dirt track' that starts in the same place, but ends early at the turning for a reservoir. Strava is under the misguided impression that fewer riders have done the short segment than the long one. Also, I am in third place on the short version, but nowhere near that on the long one. It's like it is ignoring less popular segments if you do an overlapping one that is more popular.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Nov 2012)

I think it's just flakey GPS tracking, from time to time. Either that or a shift in the gravitational forces of the planet, caused by an impending alien invasion.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> There is something odd here. There is a segment from the top of Long Hill above Buxton to the lights at Whaley. There is a sub segment called 'Buxton to dirt track' that starts in the same place, but ends early at the turning for a reservoir. Strava is under the misguided impression that fewer riders have done the short segment than the long one. Also, I am in third place on the short version, but nowhere near that on the long one. It's like it is ignoring less popular segments if you do an overlapping one that is more popular.


 
See my post above.


----------



## User6179 (2 Nov 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Well what a rubbish ride I had today not a single achievement from a potential 8 segments this has never happened since I joined Strava


 
Ditto , had two puntures and headwind most of the ride and when I had tailwind the segment was flooded


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

Hit over 40mph on a segment I've been trying to crack for months, just couldn't figure out why I came in 47th with an average speed of 24.3mph 

Http://app.strava.com/activities/26710927#478326338

Looking at it again I think it's probably because I always hit a queue of traffic. So that's another segment to add to my upcoming 4am segment attack then!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (2 Nov 2012)

I was 15 seconds off one of my set up segments. Was dark, wet, cold and had a car up my arse! Was one of my first full weeks back commuting too so not fresh legs! 

Will be hitting it again Monday after work with the 11t on the back and maybe leave earlier so I get a run at it in the light!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hit over 40mph on a segment I've been trying to crack for months, just couldn't figure out why I came in 47th with an average speed of 24.3mph
> 
> Http://app.strava.com/activities/26710927#478326338
> 
> Looking at it again I think it's probably because I always hit a queue of traffic. So that's another segment to add to my upcoming 4am segment attack then!


 
Good overall average though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Nov 2012)

Right, I know he doesn't like to broadcast his achievments but @Potsy double KOM'd today.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Good overall average though.



Thanks! Last nights research into Polish beers from the new corner shop made it hurt!


----------



## gaz (3 Nov 2012)

I found an appropriately named segment


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

I noticed a couple of KOM's i had disappeared so checked to see what happened and it turns out someone, dating back to June 2010, took them. Really odd as i have had the segments for several months. Didn't get a notification of losing the KOM's.
I assume it was maybe something like an old upload from an imported gps file??
That leads me to think that you only get a notification if the KOM was stolen after the original KOM date. Any old imports will go unnoticed.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Nov 2012)

I just lost my first KOM for a long while! Must pedal faster!


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I noticed a couple of KOM's i had disappeared so checked to see what happened and it turns out someone, dating back to June 2010, took them. Really odd as i have had the segments for several months. Didn't get a notification of losing the KOM's.
> I assume it was maybe something like an old upload from an imported gps file??
> That leads me to think that you only get a notification if the KOM was stolen after the original KOM date. Any old imports will go unnoticed.


It must be in folks settings I've lost a couple of KOM's and never been notified either but these were beaten after the original KOM date. Subsequently a 2009 time has appeared but PS had beaten it before then.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

HLaB said:


> It must be in folks settings I've lost a couple of KOM's and never been notified either but these were beaten after the original KOM date. Subsequently a 2009 time has appeared but PS had beaten it before then.


I know in your own settings you can turn of notifications so when someone steals the KOM you don't get that annoying email. It just makes you want to go out and get it back. 
I just found it odd that i took the KOM's months ago and then this guys appears, with rides from 2010, and boom i am in second! 
Must be someone uploading old rides.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I know in your own settings you can turn of notifications so when someone steals the KOM you don't get that annoying email. It just makes you want to go out and get it back.
> I just found it odd that i took the KOM's months ago and then this guys appears, with rides from 2010, and boom i am in second!
> Must be someone uploading old rides.


Paul has bumped me down to 2nd recently on that segment (I'm now equal 3rd) and I have notices of folk beating my older KOM's with a ride uploaded from 5 years ago  I really must switch off notifications myself, I can't be bothered travelling 500 miles to take back a KOM I set in the Trossachs


----------



## musa (4 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> I found an appropriately named segment


pointless top 5 i make that 13 all at 76.8m/h


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

HLaB said:


> Paul has bumped me down to 2nd recently on that segment (I'm now equal 3rd) and I have notices of folk beating my older KOM's with a ride uploaded from 5 years ago  I really must switch off notifications myself, I can't be bothered travelling 500 miles to take back a KOM I set in the Trossachs


Haha, now that would be commitment. Or maybe addiction. 
I don't mind being beat in the present but to be beaten by someone over two years ago is slightly annoying. I am sure it is legit but something irks me about it.


----------



## ohnovino (4 Nov 2012)

I didn't get a notification for the last KOM I lost. If it wasn't for Veloviewer I probably still wouldn't have spotted it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

Veloviewer any good?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Veloviewer any good?



Astounding, it has really enhanced my enjoyment / mind tinkering drive to succeed.


----------



## ohnovino (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Veloviewer any good?


I now think of it more as "Silly Veloviewer Racing", and Strava is just the annoying middle-man.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Astounding, it has really enhanced my enjoyment / mind tinkering drive to succeed.





ohnovino said:


> I now think of it more as "Silly Veloviewer Racing", and Strava is just the annoying middle-man.


Pro's and cons chaps?? I only ask as i am wondering if i really need another site to tinker with.......


----------



## ohnovino (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Pro's and cons chaps?? I only ask as i am wondering if i really need another site to tinker with.......


You get a list of all segments you've ever ridden, along with data on each one (position, no of riders who've tried it, gap from KOM, etc).

Pros:

You can see when you've dropped down the rankings (something Strava doesn't tell you unless you lose the KOM)
If someone sets up a new segment and it matches one of you're previous rides, Veloviewer will tell you (someone recently set up a new segment on a hill near me - thanks to Veloviewer I found out I was already in second place, and I took the KOM a few days later)
You can get a better idea of your performance through position percentiles (they take into account the number of riders on a segment, so 3rd out of 100 is better than 1st out of 5). That also helps to put the fun back into segments where the KOM is so quick that you'll never reach it.
You can get quick links to other third-party Strava sites that show the full history of a segment, or allow you to compare your efforts with someone else's to see where you're gaining/losing time
Cons:

You wake up every morning thinking "I need to update Veloviewer"


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> You get a list of all segments you've ever ridden, along with data on each one (position, no of riders who've tried it, gap from KOM, etc).
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


 
All that does sound pretty good. What do you mean by "history of a segment"? Do you mean you can view everyones rides on each segment from day one or something more to do with the segment creation?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I now think of it more as "Silly Veloviewer Racing", and Strava is just the annoying middle-man.



X899888


----------



## ohnovino (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> All that does sound pretty good. What do you mean by "history of a segment"? Do you mean you can view everyones rides on each segment from day one or something more to do with the segment creation?


You can see every time that's ever been recorded on a segment. It's helps to show whether someone's fast time is a one-off, or whether they're consistently quick. I've been having a bit of a battle with someone on one segment, and I can see all their failed attempts to beat me!

You can also see all rides that have passed through a segment, which is a good way to find other routes in the same area, and you can set up email notifications for changes to any position in the top 10 (so not just the KOM notices you get from Strava).

_This isn't actually done on VeloViewer, but a separate site that VV links to._


----------



## Nearly there (4 Nov 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Well what a rubbish ride I had today not a single achievement from a potential 8 segments this has never happened since I joined Strava


Normal service has resumed 9 achievements and 4 PR's today


----------



## User6179 (4 Nov 2012)

30mph westerly on wednesday


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Nov 2012)

I joined Strava a week ago. Got a bit of a thrill after getting a couple of Top 10s on my commute, then was brought crashing back to earth after a long ride on Saturday, when I saw how slowly I get up the Cat 4 climbs compared to the top guys.

My ego has taken a beating, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I joined Strava a week ago. Got a bit of a thrill after getting a couple of Top 10s on my commute, then was brought crashing back to earth after a long ride on Saturday, when I saw how slowly I get up the Cat 4 climbs compared to the top guys.
> 
> My ego has taken a beating, which is probably a good thing.


Then it gets hold of you and you find you are getting faster and faster everyday. Fantastic way to push yourself that bit further. 
I've nearly died at the top of some hills but in a completely good way.......you know? Especially as you start to catch up with the top guys. It becomes addictive.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Then it gets hold of you and you find you are getting faster and faster everyday. Fantastic way to push yourself that bit further.
> I've nearly died at the top of some hills but in a completely good way.......you know? Especially as you start to catch up with the top guys. It becomes addictive.



First of all I just did Strava at the weekends with my mates, just for a laugh, next thing I knew I was going for KOMs at 3am to avoid traffic and red lights...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> First of all I just did Strava at the weekends with my mates, just for a laugh, next thing I knew I was going for KOMs at 3am to avoid traffic and red lights...


^^^^^^^The definition of taking it to the next level.


----------



## Spartak (5 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Veloviewer any good?


 
Joined VeloViewer today - looks good to me


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

Trans Pennine Segment hunting tomorrow, we will see what the Garmin finds. Won't have a cat in hells chance of taking any having been off the bike for almost 4 weeks, and riding an MTB with slow studded tyres.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I joined Strava a week ago. Got a bit of a thrill after getting a couple of Top 10s on my commute, then was brought crashing back to earth after a long ride on Saturday, when I saw how slowly I get up the Cat 4 climbs compared to the top guys.
> 
> My ego has taken a beating, which is probably a good thing.



Oh you'll catch up with them, mark my words!


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Trans Pennine Segment hunting tomorrow, we will see what the Garmin finds. Won't have a cat in hells chance of taking any having been off the bike for almost 4 weeks, and riding an MTB with slow studded tyres.


Beat any of my times and there'll be trouble


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Beat any of my times and there'll be trouble


You might want to smash a few bottles down the park.............


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Beat any of my times and there'll be trouble


 
4th on the Brinny Old Rail Tunnel section - I know I can beat that as I was just taking it gingerly - bit bumpy ! I think Potsy had been smashing bottles - there were a few just as I joined the TPT from the housing Estate, just past the Stables.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

What's all this chatter of smashing bottles?


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What's all this chatter of smashing bottles?


Just guessing that Potsy will protect his KOM's by any means necessary.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2012)

Oh and his KOM's seem to be park orientated.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Nov 2012)

Not that anyone cares but it looks like the winter air has put me into Strava PR hibernation...


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> 4th on the Brinny Old Rail Tunnel section - I know I can beat that as I was just taking it gingerly - bit bumpy ! I think Potsy had been smashing bottles - there were a few just as I joined the TPT from the housing Estate, just past the Stables.


Well done foss, you're Ok there as I haven't been down that way, yet


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2012)

I've found a good segment for you Pots, here


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> I've found a good segment for you Pots, here


Already on my radar pal 

Not sure I like my kotp rep any more


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Already on my radar pal
> 
> Not sure I like my kotp rep any more


 
Here is one for you. Nice little loop, perfect for the CX


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2012)

Shall we [cyclechatters] make it our (long term ) aim to get Potsy to 2 pages of KoM's?


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Here is one for you. Nice little loop, perfect for the CX


Mmm, *plots route* 


400bhp said:


> Shall we [cyclechatters] make it our (long term ) aim to get Potsy to 2 pages of KoM's?


 
Have you ever seen Mission Impossible?


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2012)

It would be funny to go round bagging these silly KOMS though !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

I just did a two mile segment in five minutes flat, and now it feels like my heart is going to explode http://app.strava.com/segments/2421849


----------



## 4F (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just did a two mile segment in five minutes flat, and now it feels like my heart is going to explode http://app.strava.com/segments/2421849


 
Downhill though


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Downhill though


 
And with a tailwind! Did you see who I took it off?


----------



## 4F (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And with a tailwind! Did you see who I took it off?


 
Yes I did, I have me eye on the 2 remaining KOM's he has left


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Yes I did, I have me eye on the 2 remaining KOM's he has left


 
Hee hee, poor bugger, it's not like we've even got anything against him!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Nov 2012)

Out tonight for a short session and some segment hunting. 
Problems though! Garmin Gcs10 has decided that i was doing a consistent 11mph or less. WTF??!! Only 3 months old at most.
Have removed the battery and reset. Will see how it goes tomorrow.
Even though the GPS inputs the times it's still very off putting when you are giving it 90+% and the speedo reads 15 mph. Turned out i actually averaged 25mph over a 4 mile rolling segment and 2nd place overall. 30 seconds off the KOM. Though the guy has had over 10 shots at this segment and his KOM was 90 seconds faster than any of his other attempts. Wind assist much?? Lol.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Out tonight for a short session and some segment hunting.
> Problems though! Garmin Gcs10 has decided that i was doing a consistent 11mph or less. WTF??!! Only 3 months old at most.
> Have removed the battery and reset. Will see how it goes tomorrow.
> Even though the GPS inputs the times it's still very off putting when you are giving it 90+% and the speedo reads 15 mph. Turned out i actually averaged 25mph over a 4 mile rolling segment and 2nd place overall. 30 seconds off the KOM. Though the guy has had over 10 shots at this segment and his KOM was 90 seconds faster than any of his other attempts. Wind assist much?? Lol.



Those who can cycle do, those who can't wait for a tailwind (including me!)


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2012)

Oh balls, 2 new segments have been created on the way to work. I also remembered a segment were I'm lying second and tomorrow would be a good day to reclaim it. They are all within a mile of each other.

I MUST try to regain all 3 tommorow. I HAVE NO CHOICE.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Those who can cycle do, those who can't wait for a tailwind (including me!)


Well to be fair i am not daft enough to attempt time trial-esque segments into a headwind. That would be just....
I did have a club run one night where there was a pretty hefty westerly and the the segments for about 12 miles had 6 of us all in the top spots. 30 mph averages. Think the wind was blowing around 20mph plus. Still smarted over long distance but we just didn't stop. It was too much fun. As you can imagine those KOM's won't be under any threat.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Well to be fair i am not daft enough to attempt time trial-esque segments into a headwind. That would be just....
> I did have a club run one night where there was a pretty hefty westerly and the the segments for about 12 miles had 6 of us all in the top spots. 30 mph averages. Think the wind was blowing around 20mph plus. Still smarted over long distance but we just didn't stop. It was too much fun. As you can imagine those KOM's won't be under any threat.



Brilliant! My KOM today was undoubtedly tailwind aided, but I still had to thrash it, and I was on my singlespeed!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant! My KOM today was undoubtedly tailwind aided, but I still had to thrash it, and I was on my singlespeed!


Haha, i can just imagine the cadence readings!


----------



## User6179 (6 Nov 2012)

Someone blasted an off-road trail in the middle of nowhere then set a segment only to find they were 2nd to this nutter


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

I really shouldn't 

http://app.strava.com/activities/27151537#486750405


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Tut tut.

Got 2 of my 3 this morning. The 3rd comes immediately after the 2nd and I was all out of puff.

I'll have a pop tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Oh balls, 2 new segments have been created on the way to work. I also remembered a segment were I'm lying second and tomorrow would be a good day to reclaim it. They are all within a mile of each other.
> 
> I MUST try to regain all 3 tommorow. I HAVE NO CHOICE.


 
And he did !


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

Segment Chasing off road - blurgh !


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Looks pretty clean to me


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

At least you appear to be on a suitable bike, I thrashed my singlespeed on an offroad segment onto to find out I started at the wrong point


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> At least you appear to be on a suitable bike, I thrashed my singlespeed on an offroad segment onto to find out I started at the wrong point


 
:snigger:


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Looks pretty clean to me


That's what I was thinking, are you sure this isn't the 'before' picture?


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Nov 2012)

Anyone else having problems with a Garmin 705 + Strava + Firefox Browser?

My normal upload routine is Strava --> Endomondo --> Garmin 

4 times this week Strava has stalled on on processing upload and then it clears out the ride out of the Garmin just leaving bare ride data, that will upload to Garmin and Endomondo but minus any HR GPS or cadence data, but will not even load this to Strava.

I did it the reverse this morning, it still stalled on Strava but it did finally go through, but was perfect on the other two

I deleted all rides on the Garmin and re-flashed it with the 3.30 software.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Nov 2012)

I am having problems with Strava missing out the last segment of my ride to work. It has done it for the past few days. Maybe down to satellites or my phone, but I am going to try Endomondo & see if that has the same glitches


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Anyone else having problems with a Garmin 705 + Strava + Firefox Browser?
> 
> My normal upload routine is Strava --> Endomondo --> Garmin
> 
> ...


 
I use firefox and dont have any problems.


----------



## tadpole (7 Nov 2012)

New phone, sadly Strava will only record the time, no distance. Not even able to export, as when I try it give me a "discard or resume" option only. Trying Endomondo, and the one time I've used it, it worked ok, so I guess I have to get used to exported from there to strava till the end of the year and then just keep logging on endomondo from then on.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> New phone, sadly Strava will only record the time, no distance. Not even able to export, as when I try it give me a "discard or resume" option only. Trying Endomondo, and the one time I've used it, it worked ok, so I guess I have to get used to exported from there to strava till the end of the year and then just keep logging on endomondo from then on.


 
Which phone?


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> New phone, sadly Strava will only record the time, no distance. Not even able to export, as when I try it give me a "discard or resume" option only. Trying Endomondo, and the one time I've used it, it worked ok, so I guess I have to get used to exported from there to strava till the end of the year and then just keep logging on endomondo from then on.


Have you checked you haven't switched off the GPS? might even be worth turning the phone off fully and restarting again.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> At least you appear to be on a suitable bike, I thrashed my singlespeed on an offroad segment onto to find out I started at the wrong point


 


It would be quicker if it was in 'normal' mode - i.e. lightweight Michelin Trail tyres and no guards. I recon I'll easily beat the time when it's dryer as I had to slow down on the descent (wet leaves and mud). I recon a cross bike would be much quicker though. Potsy ?


----------



## tadpole (7 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have you checked you haven't switched off the GPS? might even be worth turning the phone off fully and restarting again.


I’ve checked the GPS (and Wi-Fi) is on, and that it is running the latest Assisted GPS download, having already the cache . I’ve installed "GPS status" app, and run "GPS monitor" to check the satellite availability. My "navigation" software app works fine and places me within 5metres of where I am. I’ve installed GPS test and it tells me I’m using 8 of the available 22 US satellites, but none of the Russian GLONASS system. Endomondo worked on the one occasion I have used it. And Strava does not find me or track me. Used to work on my X10 mini pro, but not on my Xperia U.


----------



## tadpole (7 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which phone?


 Xperia U


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> I’ve checked the GPS (and Wi-Fi) is on, and that it is running the latest Assisted GPS download, having already the cache . I’ve installed "GPS status" app, and run "GPS monitor" to check the satellite availability. My "navigation" software app works fine and places me within 5metres of where I am. I’ve installed GPS test and it tells me I’m using 8 of the available 22 US satellites, but none of the Russian GLONASS system. Endomondo worked on the one occasion I have used it. And Strava does not find me or track me. Used to work on my X10 mini pro, but not on my Xperia U.


 Weird. You can export rides from Endomondo to Strava although it is a pia.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> It would be quicker if it was in 'normal' mode - i.e. lightweight Michelin Trail tyres and no guards. I recon I'll easily beat the time when it's dryer as I had to slow down on the descent (wet leaves and mud). I recon a cross bike would be much quicker though. Potsy ?


Not been down that segment Foss, been up it just before I got the Garmin on the hybrid, so no idea of time, remember it being muddy then and my slick tyres were not happy 
I use the CX bike on the TPT but again with slick but wide (35's) road tyres.

Noticed another segment you did where for some reason I have only ever posted 1 time, despite being down there lots of times  have turned the 'lock to road' off again, will try it next week.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Not been down that segment Foss, been up it just before I got the Garmin on the hybrid, so no idea of time, remember it being muddy then and my slick tyres were not happy
> I use the CX bike on the TPT but again with slick but wide (35's) road tyres.
> 
> Noticed another segment you did where for some reason I have only ever posted 1 time, despite being down there lots of times  have turned the 'lock to road' off again, will try it next week.


 
It is muddy from the 'estate' down to the Tunnel, so needs knobblies. Bit muddy from the Tunnel to the tarmac 'downhill' section near the new Spark Retail Park.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> Xperia U


 
Oh that's a shame, I thought the Sony Android phones looked reet sexy! I may be stating the obvious but have you been into the Android settings and enabled GPS or 'share my location' or whatever it will be called on your version of Android?


----------



## ohnovino (7 Nov 2012)

I now use Locus on my phone to record GPS tracks, then upload them manually to Strava. You can turn up the settings to get the most accurate track possible (or turn it down if you're desperate to save the battery), and it has GPS status info so you can be sure you've got a good fix before heading out

(It's also worth having just because it's the best mapping app).


----------



## on the road (7 Nov 2012)

I've been using Locus for ages.


----------



## tadpole (7 Nov 2012)

Can I run it alongside Endomondo/Strava to see if it captures data better than the others? Or will it only allow one app at a time to use the GPS?


----------



## 4F (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> Can I run it alongside Endomondo/Strava to see if it captures data better than the others? Or will it only allow one app at a time to use the GPS?


 
Yes you can run both Strava and Endomondo at the same time


----------



## tadpole (7 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I now use Locus on my phone to record GPS tracks, then upload them manually to Strava. You can turn up the settings to get the most accurate track possible (or turn it down if you're desperate to save the battery), and it has GPS status info so you can be sure you've got a good fix before heading out
> 
> (It's also worth having just because it's the best mapping app).


 Is that the Free version of Locus?


----------



## ohnovino (7 Nov 2012)

tadpole said:


> Is that the Free version of Locus?


Yup.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

A member of the Ipswich Bike Club has informed me that KOMs won on rides under thirty miles 'don't count', now this could be because he matched one of my KOMs yesterday that I went out and beat today... but I doubt it (he is very fast!) I responded that I wouldn't feel too sore about a KOM he took from me on a 12 mile ride he did a while back...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A member of the Ipswich Bike Club has informed me that KOMs won on rides under thirty miles 'don't count', now this could be because he matched one of my KOMs yesterday that I went out and beat today... but I doubt it (he is very fast!) I responded that I wouldn't feel too sore about a KOM he took from me on a 12 mile ride he did a while back...


He's just bitter. Go and take all his KOM's.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

Went out tonight to chase 3 KOM's. 2 four mile rolling/flat segments and one 10 mile TT segment. 
The bad news is on the two four odd mile segments i was 3 seconds and 8 seconds off. So bloody annoying!!! 
The good news is i nailed the TT section (which includes going through a town with junctions) and got the KOM with a time of 
23.17. Makes up for the other two.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Stupid bloody strava segment. Into a headwind from one sets of lights to another. Pretty certain I bagged it only to be declared 3rd. The segment must finish on top of the flamin lights

One day it WILL be mine - mwuahahaaha


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2012)

I have a er, slight confession to make. I um er, decided to ride home tonight without trying to achieve any PB's or KOM's. I just rode my bike at a reasonably quick tempo all the way home. I even chose to take a route where half of it would be heading into the prevailing wind and the KOM's on the two segments that I was riding through were held by a national TT champ and an under 23 world champ both with average speeds of over 30mph for 3 miles or so. I am not quite sure what has come over me, so I might call the doctor.......


----------



## gaz (7 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a er, slight confession to make. I um er, decided to ride home tonight without trying to achieve any PB's or KOM's. I just rode my bike at a reasonably quick tempo all the way home. I even chose to take a route where half of it would be heading into the prevailing wind and the KOM's on the two segments that I was riding through were held by a national TT champ and an under 23 world champ both with average speeds of over 30mph for 3 miles or so. I am not quite sure what has come over me, so I might call the doctor.......


I've been doing it for 3 weeks :/

This strava challenege sucks!


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A member of the Ipswich Bike Club has informed me that KOMs won on rides under thirty miles 'don't count', now this could be because he matched one of my KOMs yesterday that I went out and beat today... but I doubt it (he is very fast!) I responded that I wouldn't feel too sore about a KOM he took from me on a 12 mile ride he did a while back...


 
Load of balls that. I'm waiting for a massive tailwind, then I'm going to drive 25 miles to Ritton Bank with the bike in the boot, sprint up it as fast as I can and drive back. You can't afford to mess about when you're as fat as me.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a er, slight confession to make. I um er, decided to ride home tonight without trying to achieve any PB's or KOM's. I just rode my bike at a reasonably quick tempo all the way home. I even chose to take a route where half of it would be heading into the prevailing wind and the KOM's on the two segments that I was riding through were held by a national TT champ and an under 23 world champ both with average speeds of over 30mph for 3 miles or so. I am not quite sure what has come over me, so I might call the doctor.......


 
You're losing your grip.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Load of balls that. I'm waiting for a massive tailwind, then I'm going to drive 25 miles to Ritton Bank with the bike in the boot, sprint up it as fast as I can and drive back. You can't afford to mess about when you're as fat as me.


Yeh you want to tackle some local segments so you have to cycle 15 miles out then back before you can have a go?? Get on yer bike!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You're losing your grip.


+1 Hacienda. Next you will be riding your bike for pleasure!!!


----------



## jifdave (7 Nov 2012)

strava is taking over my life, i've created segments on my brothers commute to work so he has something to compete against. i then go out of my way to beat his times so he has proper competition......


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> strava is taking over my life, i've created segments on my brothers commute to work so he has something to compete against. i then go out of my way to beat his times so he has proper competition......


Thats just evil. I absolutely love it!!


----------



## jifdave (7 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Thats just evil. I absolutely love it!!


 
thing is i have a garmin and most of them are short sprint segments so i know his speed and just keep mine above it so he has a carrot dangling in front of him, He took one back yesterday by 1 second, i'll get out friday and beat it by 5 seconds or so.
Soon though hes gonna set a time i cannot beat as he rides it 5 days a week. what will i do then?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> thing is i have a garmin and most of them are short sprint segments so i know his speed and just keep mine above it so he has a carrot dangling in front of him, He took one back yesterday by 1 second, i'll get out friday and beat it by 5 seconds or so.
> Soon though hes gonna set a time i cannot beat as he rides it 5 days a week. what will i do then?



Brilliant!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> thing is i have a garmin and most of them are short sprint segments so i know his speed and just keep mine above it so he has a carrot dangling in front of him, He took one back yesterday by 1 second, i'll get out friday and beat it by 5 seconds or so.
> Soon though hes gonna set a time i cannot beat as he rides it 5 days a week. what will i do then?


I would suggest when he starts to beat you then thats Kharma in its full swing.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> thing is i have a garmin and most of them are short sprint segments so i know his speed and just keep mine above it so he has a carrot dangling in front of him, He took one back yesterday by 1 second, i'll get out friday and beat it by 5 seconds or so.
> Soon though hes gonna set a time i cannot beat as he rides it 5 days a week. what will i do then?


 





Brotherly love eh.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Feckin car driver pulled across my path today as I had just started a segment- ended up being 1 second off KoM.

Did he not realise how important this segment was to me. Car drivers, they just don't understand STRAVA.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

RE: Post above. This is one of the best things about commuting and STRAVA - if you don't succeed, just try again tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> RE: Post above. This is one of the best things about commuting and STRAVA - if you don't succeed, just try again tomorrow.


 
Don't think I'll be attempting to top yesterday's KOM for a few weeks - suffering badly today - the undercarriage isn't happy.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Don't think I'll be attempting to top yesterday's KOM for a few weeks - suffering badly today - the undercarriage isn't happy.


You know that old saying. "No pain........no KOM". Or something like that.


----------



## gaz (8 Nov 2012)

On target to finish this challenge, just need to do 3hours and 3mins each day for the next two days


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Nov 2012)

Tried a new segment, felt like a ego-fool for thinking I'd ace it only to crawl up at about 6mph. Turned around and did it again... Got KOM.


----------



## defy-one (9 Nov 2012)

http://app.strava.com/athletes/540526

not a big deal i know for you big time cyclist out there ..... BUT - I'm just about to clock up my first 1000 miles on Strava ..... feeling rather pleased


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Don't think I'll be attempting to top yesterday's KOM for a few weeks - suffering badly today - the undercarriage isn't happy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


>


 
Oops didn't last long eh. Feeling much better today - must try for the East bound times tonight. Amazing what you can do on a 20 year old MTB with snow tyres and guards. I'll be stripping them off and putting the lightweight tyres on next !


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

Got a KoM today with fully laden backpack.

There's a guy who I was "competing" with over the summer on a fair few segments in S Manc and I suspect he's a fairweather cyclist. He's pretty much non existent for the last couple of months.


----------



## mangid (9 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> On target to finish this challenge, just need to do 3hours and 3mins each day for the next two days


 
Yep, the Oktoberfest has got to me as well. Currently need 4hours 37minutes 23s, should be doable, even if I have to drag the kids the long way to Waitrose on Saturday!

Have had some real grit your teeth and suffer weather in the past couple of weeks ;-)


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2012)

I entered the Oktoberfest challenge but only got 41% complete. I am a bit uninspired by the Strava challenges because they tend to interupt rather than complement my goals for next year and usually involve clocking tonnes of junk miles. During the challenge, I did keep an eye on my ranking and % etc but I did no additional riding to try complete the challenge, in fact, I did less riding than usual due to swapping one of my 40 mile solo rides for an hour of group interval training to focus on my weakness (big accelerations, sprints and to develop my recovery between all out efforts) and switching out my long Sunday ride to an early morning 40-50 mile steady tempo ride at about 85%. Also had a club run cancelled this week, so instead did an impromptu 10 mile steady TT effort. So all in all, I am less about 50-60 miles a week milage wise per week the last 3 weeks.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't be arsed trying to do it too. Just interested in seeing how many hours others/myself have done.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2012)

I don't really know what they could do to make the challenges better tbh, but I would love to see something other than a milage munching challenge. Maybe a elevation challenge which you must complete the elevation gain within a max number of miles. So you are forced to choose quality miles over quantity. Or something based on HR, a suffer challenge, only a certain number of miles below a certain suffer score count, after that only miles at or above the suffer score count for example (although problematic here because it is a premium feature and not everyone has a HR monitor so limits the challenge's demographic, but they could give this for free during the challenge, might encourage some people to pay up after having had a demo of the feature).


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

They've done a elevation one before.

I think a good one would be something along the lines of how many pbs you can beat.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> They've done a elevation one before.
> 
> I think a good one would be something along the lines of how many pbs you can beat.


 
Yeah they have, I wouldn't mind that sort of challenge but it is still a bit one dimensional. I think an elevation per mile or to hit a certain ratio of elevation/miles cycled with minimum number of miles just to avoid people utilising gps glitches to climb 10,000ft in 0.00001 mile and a maximum number if miles also would be better where the best possible section logged (the way endomondo can isolate your fastest 10 mile section for example) goes toward the score. It would involve careful route planning then a substantial on the bike effort, but without the need to spend say 20 hours a week. It would also equal the playing field between those with loads of time and those with not much, those with not much time can plan to do it in one go, those with loads of time can keep logging with the best bits going toward their score. It would however disadvantage people living in generally flat area's.

The PB idea is a good one too, only issue is it being winter, so outright speed might not be best emphasised and more longer steady efforts, both for safety and in keeping with how people tend to cycle during the off season.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

Meant to mention:

The rolling average has (again  ) gone way out of sync with actual (Garmin based) rolling average.

E.g yesterday. Garmin rolling time = 1:56:48 (avg 14.9) v Strava 2:02:34 avg 14.2mph

This morning. Garmin rolling time = 35:43 (avg 15.9) v strava 37:03 (avg 15.3).

Not good enough - they must have been faffing around with the algorithims AGAIN


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Nov 2012)

Also noticed this ^^

I averaged 15.3 mph on the way out of the city centre (6 mile journey) according to Garmin, 14.8 mph according to Strava, rush hour in the rain = slow. I then did some training and for this I averaged 20 mph according to Garmin and 19.8 mph according to Strava over 19 mile. On the way back the same 6 mile route into the city centre I then averaged 20.4mph according to my Garmin account and Strava put me at 19.3 mph.

* All of the above were in a single ride, I just separate the ride to the start of the training, the training itself and then the ride back into separate files.

It must be a recent fiddle on their end as my Tuesday interval session reads 18.3 mph on both Garmin and Strava (surprised both matched so well on this one as it was lots of hard efforts of various lengths and then corresponding recovery periods, so lots of speed fluctuations etc rather than a steady effort) and my Saturday training ride was 20.5 mph on Garmin and 20.4 mph on Strava (over 37 mile), a fair match accounting for the mismatch between wheel data and gps data.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Oh and his KOM's seem to be park orientated.


 



400bhp said:


> I've found a good segment for you Pots, here


Got that one, despite doing it in the dark and almost missing my turn 
Next?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Got that one, despite doing it in the dark and almost missing my turn
> Next?


 
Take this one back.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Take this one back.


But, but, it doesn't run through a park (but I can see it from there) 

Anyway, I'm concentrating all my efforts on the TPT after today


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Got that one, despite doing it in the dark and almost missing my turn
> Next?


Terence is going to be pleased 

Oh and don't forget the Carrs


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Anyway, I'm concentrating all my efforts on the TPT after today


 
I'm watching


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

Not doing TPT tonight - it's hissing it down = boggy. Sticking to the roads to wash the mud off !


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Not doing TPT tonight - it's hissing it down = boggy. Sticking to the roads to wash the mud off !


You are starting to sound like you are following the Potsy school of bike cleaning.


----------



## gaz (9 Nov 2012)

mangid said:


> Yep, the Oktoberfest has got to me as well. Currently need 4hours 37minutes 23s, should be doable, even if I have to drag the kids the long way to Waitrose on Saturday!
> 
> Have had some real grit your teeth and suffer weather in the past couple of weeks ;-)


Only 1 hour 59 mins left for me. Should be doable with laps around richmond park tomorrow.

This has got to be one of the worst challenges, as 60 hours is quite challenging. I've had to slow my pace down to spend more time in the saddle and i've still covered over 840 miles.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Nov 2012)

I have failed, miserably on the Oktoberfest challenge. Last Sunday's rain scuppering the Sunday club ride and the fact that I am going home to see my folks this Saturday afternoon, means I have come up short. I'll be out tomorrow morning for the club run (short version) but will be 5 or 6 hrs shy of the 60.

Oh well... there's always the crummy 79 mile+ ride challenge that's coming up


----------



## mangid (9 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Only 1 hour 59 mins left for me. Should be doable with laps around richmond park tomorrow.


 
Tops marks !



gaz said:


> This has got to be one of the worst challenges, as 60 hours is quite challenging. I've had to slow my pace down to spend more time in the saddle and i've still covered over 840 miles.


 
869 Covered here.

I haven't slowed down, well apart from the natural slow down to hard slog at this time of the year ;-)


----------



## Spartak (9 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A member of the Ipswich Bike Club has informed me that KOMs won on rides under thirty miles 'don't count', quote]
> 
> Crikey ............... a 30 mile segment


----------



## Nebulous (9 Nov 2012)

I've got a KOM on a 31.6 km one - by 1 second!


----------



## mangid (10 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Only 1 hour 59 mins left for me. Should be doable with laps around richmond park tomorrow.
> 
> This has got to be one of the worst challenges, as 60 hours is quite challenging. I've had to slow my pace down to spend more time in the saddle and i've still covered over 840 miles.


 

Completed with 12 hours to spare, now, do make the kids go the long way in the rain ;-)


----------



## gaz (10 Nov 2012)

mangid said:


> Completed with 12 hours to spare, now, do make the kids go the long way in the rain ;-)


Also completed. Well done.

Now i'm getting ready for a night out in town and i'm going to consume many pints


----------



## mangid (10 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Also completed. Well done.
> 
> Now i'm getting ready for a night out in town and i'm going to consume many pints


 
Indeed, nice to have earnt a reward.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Nov 2012)

Mission: FAILED
Stuck on 90% complete and going to be out of town now, until Monday afternoon


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Nov 2012)

I'm looking forward to my lunchtime blast tomorrow, I've had two rest days and my legs feel GOOD!


----------



## Peteaud (11 Nov 2012)

Wahey






Ive got a KOM


----------



## 400bhp (11 Nov 2012)

You always remember your first KoM.


----------



## 4F (12 Nov 2012)

Ummmmm lost a KOM here but I am somewhat sceptical about the time http://app.strava.com/segments/2466679 

It is the only KOM they have and the rest of the ride is only an average speed...


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2012)

Fla


4F said:


> Ummmmm lost a KOM here but I am somewhat sceptical about the time http://app.strava.com/segments/2466679
> 
> It is the only KOM they have and the rest of the ride is only an average speed...


Flag it, his top speed was 66.1 mph.


----------



## 4F (12 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Fla
> 
> Flag it, his top speed was 66.1 mph.


 
Didn't notice that top speed, flagged.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Didn't notice that top speed, flagged.



Phew!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

Hmm, this is doing my nut in a bit so if anyone can help me I'd greatly appreciate it:

On my lunchtime ride I gave it the beans on a segment called Sproughton Brisk but Strava doesn't appear to acknowledge the fact that I even rode the segment.

My ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/27613776

The segment - http://app.strava.com/segments/1228794

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## ohnovino (12 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Any ideas anyone?


 
There's a tool called SNAP that takes a Strava ride and tidies up the GPS to make sure it follows the roads, which in theory can help you get missed segments. Never tried it myself though, and I think it _might_ only work on US roads.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Nov 2012)

I noticed a couple of times last week that my commute was picking up 'weird new segments' and not including 'normal segments'. Upon closer inspection, I noticed that the gps track appeared to be offset slightly, running running parallel with the road - like a ghost image. You can see it here when you zoom in on the last 3rd or so, of the ride.

Perhaps there is an issue with the alignment of the GPS system or something?? It could be tidal forces at play due to the lunar moomin festival* that could be about to kick off...

Gutted because I was blowing a lung to keep on the wheel of some fast fakenger on a hub geared MTB, going across Blackfriars bridge. Really hammering it hard and I was dissapointed to see the ride didn't include the usual segment there 



*This part is totally made up and in all probability Moomins have no accountability for the accuracy of Strava.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

Tied a KoM this morning which I was a bit surprised with - wasn't going to bother trying as have a slipping cassette in 1 gear.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> There's a tool called SNAP that takes a Strava ride and tidies up the GPS to make sure it follows the roads, which in theory can help you get missed segments. Never tried it myself though, and I think it _might_ only work on US roads.


 
That site is awesome! It did snap my ride to the road but sadly I still don't show as having ridden the segment. Perhaps because I went back on myself?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

You know when you tie a KoM with a rider that you've been having banter with, does anyone else get the feeling it then becomes a bit of a stalemate? There's a few segments where I've got a tied KoM and neither of us seems to want to push on.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You know when you tie a KoM with a rider that you've been having banter with, does anyone else get the feeling it then becomes a bit of a stalemate? There's a few segments where I've got a tied KoM and neither of us seems to want to push on.


 
Sometimes, but then I recently had a segment that I tied someone on, and they they went out the next day and sprinted up to 35mph, got cramp and coasted to the end and STILL nuked my time! I looked into his other rides and spotted he'd just set up a TT on the muddy-tumping A14!

This is where my competitive bones drop out of my bum and I can't be bothered to try and win back the KOM.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

Race fox looks tidy


----------



## doctornige (13 Nov 2012)

Aaarrgh! I went out in third place on Ferodo to Wash Junction, gave it MAX effort, and came back still in third place. Five seconds in it. I think I went about it all wrong and put too much into the descent and was then pooped for the climb. 

Bonkers sport, this.


----------



## ohnovino (13 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Day off + bit of a tailwind = 2 KOMs
> 
> One was on a segment where myself and another rider have been taking a second or two off each other, but this time *I've smashed my PB so it should be mine for a while now*.


 
It only lasted 13 days, and now it's been thoroughly smashed again


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Aaarrgh! I went out in third place on Ferodo to Wash Junction, gave it MAX effort, and came back still in third place. Five seconds in it. I think I went about it all wrong and put too much into the descent and was then pooped for the climb.
> 
> Bonkers sport, this.


 
It's difficult to do a segment without a practice run so to speak.


----------



## doctornige (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> It's difficult to do a segment without a practice run so to speak.



Been on it a few times though. I know I can sprint the hill if I cool it on the descent. That might be where the 5secs lie.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2012)

You know Hacienda will be after that segment don't you.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

Got my 5th kom today, how many more before I get to my 2nd page? 
Running out of obscure ones to go for


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Got my 5th kom today, how many more before I get to my 2nd page?
> Running out of obscure ones to go for


 
You can do your Veloviewer sig line now


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You know Hacienda will be after that segment don't you.


 I think you will find I am quite restrained when going after other CC'ers KOMs, unlike the Manchester commuter riff-raff


----------



## nathanicola (13 Nov 2012)

Well i've just lost the best Kom i had, been beaten by over a minute don't think i'll get that one back. There's a chap in our area thats unbelivable he has over 45 koms at last count. He rode 115 miles on sunday then went out and rode 30 miles at 4am on monday morning and smashed my kom. As soon as a new segment comes up he takes it. Fair play to him he's way out of my leage.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> You can do your Veloviewer sig line now


No room for any more crap on there, anyway my mileage is much more impressive than my Strava avchievements, is that all you've done?


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> No room for any more crap on there, anyway my mileage is much more impressive than my Strava avchievements, is that all you've done?


 
Since May................


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2012)

Perfect conditions ( tailwind/dry ) to do a PR on the Avonmouth bridge for the last 2 evenings !
But failed both times by 6 seconds 

http://app.strava.com/activities/27715193#497762718


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Since May................


2011?


----------



## doctornige (14 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think you will find I am quite restrained when going after other CC'ers KOMs, unlike the Manchester commuter riff-raff


Such a gent. Nik Cook has the KOM on this.


----------



## doctornige (14 Nov 2012)

Actually, looking at recent activity, I would hazard that Hacienda is actually going for segments with comedy names.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Actually, looking at recent activity, I would hazard that Hacienda is actually going for segments with comedy names.


 
I'm not sure he's "bagged" George Osbourne's fudge tunnel yet though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Actually, looking at recent activity, I would hazard that Hacienda is actually going for segments with comedy names.


 
I would never knowingly ride through segments with comedy names. 



400bhp said:


> I'm not sure he's "bagged" George Osbourne's fudge tunnel yet though.


 
Now that one is off limits


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

I found a hill I couldn't even get to the top of on my single speed, I'm going to try it with gears tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Nov 2012)

This is possibly old news, but using this http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php it's possible to overlay many Strava rides on one map!

I am all over my town like a rash:


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2012)

Got another second closer to Fossy's time on a section of the tpt, 1.8 mile long with lots of bumps, mud and gates to go through, 5 seconds to make up


----------



## gaz (14 Nov 2012)

BALLS!!! this one guy that lives near me has found yet another segment I was KOM on and taken it (and another one the same road) from me 

The guy is a bloody feather weight as well, so he can literally breeze up the climbs without a care in the world.


----------



## nathanicola (14 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> BALLS!!! this one guy that lives near me has found yet another segment I was KOM on and taken it (and another one the same road) from me
> 
> The guy is a bloody feather weight as well, so he can literally breeze up the climbs without a care in the world.


I feel your pain man, i feel your pain. All the kom's here are slipping away to one man. Says he want's to get to 60 kom's before christmas he's nearly there too.


----------



## gaz (14 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This is possibly old news, but using this http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php it's possible to overlay many Strava rides on one map!
> 
> I am all over my town like a rash:
> 
> View attachment 15067


Trying to cycle as many of the roads in south london as possible


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> BALLS!!! this one guy that lives near me has found yet another segment I was KOM on and taken it (and another one the same road) from me
> 
> The guy is a bloody feather weight as well, so he can literally breeze up the climbs without a care in the world.


 
...but I didn't even ride that way home tonight!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This is possibly old news, but using this http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php it's possible to overlay many Strava rides on one map!
> 
> I am all over my town like a rash:


 
That's very cool. My latest 100 rides are thus (aside from a little mission in Wales, that I didn't show because it would screw up the zooming). It's interesting to see this kind of stuff. Looks like I'm afraid to go north of Oxford St and East of Croydon!


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2012)

2 more colleagues have now joined the madness that is Strava, it's getting out of control 
That's 6 of us now, the latest 2 only ride jusy over a mile each way but are loving it.


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> 2 more colleagues have now joined the madness that is Strava, it's getting out of control
> That's 6 of us now, the latest 2 only ride jusy over a mile each way but are loving it.


I wouldn't mind healthy competition but in my team, nearly every walk, some occasionally use a Brompton and a couple use town bikes; I'm the only person who uses drops. Even though they are on a heavy single speed I still have an unfair advantage.


----------



## Hip Priest (15 Nov 2012)

Bah. I was on course to hit a PB tonight when some berk in a white van overtook and cut in, forcing me to brake.


----------



## 4F (15 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Bah. I was on course to hit a PB tonight when some berk in a white van overtook and cut in, forcing me to brake.


You should have drafted it..


----------



## Graham (16 Nov 2012)

I need to 'fess up. I took a KOM and in all honesty, there is no way I took it fair and square. I think the GPS must have lost contact, as the segment goes down into a dip with trees on both sides of the road. Or it's happened when I moved the ride from Endomondo to Strava - How do you get it deleted?


----------



## Spartak (16 Nov 2012)

2 PR's this morning on my single speed 

They were both short steep segments !!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Nov 2012)

I haven't been out on the bike hunting KOM's for over a week!! Been on the turbo trainer 3 times this week and out for a leisurely club run last night. 
I have also all but retired the road bike for the winter. I now have cold sweaty withdrawal like symptoms.
Only been on Strava since the end of August but the hooks are well and truly in.
What if some whipper snapper starts going about stealing my KOM's?? What then?? How does an upstanding, partly hibernating Stravatarian find the strength??
I will just have to hold on to the thought that the TT indoor (bloody hard) sessions will be make me stronger and faster and more KOM tastic.

Apologies for the theatrics. It's been a long day and i haven't had a KOM in 8 days!!


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Nov 2012)

I havent got my garmin yet but how do you add people on strava?


----------



## gaz (16 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I havent got my garmin yet but how do you add people on strava?


click follow next to their name on their profile.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Replacement Garmin 200 received. This one is extra fast (as I'm extra slow at the minute).


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> click follow next to their name on their profile.


Thanks.


----------



## Spartak (16 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I haven't been out on the bike hunting KOM's for over a week!! Been on the turbo trainer 3 times this week and out for a leisurely club run last night.
> I have also all but retired the road bike for the winter. I now have cold sweaty withdrawal like symptoms.
> Only been on Strava since the end of August but the hooks are well and truly in.
> What if some whipper snapper starts going about stealing my KOM's?? What then?? How does an upstanding, partly hibernating Stravatarian find the strength??
> ...


 
Pedrosanchezo - respect to you !!!

Your veloviewer shows some exceptional figures 

Enjoy your break & come back stronger !!!


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Replacement Garmin 200 received. This one is extra fast (as I'm extra slow at the minute).


 
Not impressed with the fact your extra slow times are about the same as my extra quick ones


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Nov 2012)

Two top 10s today, on a hybrid with 28mm tyres and mudguards. Getting a bit obsessed now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Nov 2012)

Lost a few KOMs but the takee threw up getting them so not too bothered really.


----------



## Smurfy (16 Nov 2012)

Oh dear, how did I get sucked into this?

Will post some more when I've worked out how to upload my gps data to Strava.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Pedrosanchezo - respect to you !!!
> 
> Your veloviewer shows some exceptional figures
> 
> Enjoy your break & come back stronger !!!


Thanks Spartak. I will defo come back stronger. 
I think the ideal scenario would be like the point break movie where they travel where the waves are. Well in my case i would just go to sunnier climes and cycle all year round bagging Strava segments 24/7. A gross overestimation of my abilities i am sure but a guy can dream can't he. 
Take Marc De Maar & Laurens ten dam for example........... Strava addicts living the dream. 

http://marijndevries.nl/?p=5359


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Thanks Spartak. I will defo come back stronger.
> I think the ideal scenario would be like the point break movie where they travel where the waves are. Well in my case i would just go to sunnier climes and cycle all year round bagging Strava segments 24/7. A gross overestimation of my abilities i am sure but a guy can dream can't he.
> Take Marc De Maar & Laurens ten dam for example........... Strava addicts living the dream.
> 
> http://marijndevries.nl/?p=5359



Would the cycling equivalent be going where the tailwinds are?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Would the cycling equivalent be going where the tailwinds are?


Haha, i would never claim to only ride where a tailwind takes me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha, i would never claim to only ride where a tailwind takes me.



It certainly helps me get KOMs on my singlespeed!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> It certainly helps me get KOMs on my singlespeed!


Once again i am unable to help myself but imagine you pedalling faster than the road runner. Meep meep.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Once again i am unable to help myself but imagine you pedalling faster than the road runner. Meep meep.



Looks like someone hit fast forward on a Benny Hill chase.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Oh dear, how did I get sucked into this?
> 
> Will post some more when I've worked out how to upload my gps data to Strava.



There is no return now. Really. Can't believe I went chasing a couple of off road segments with my problems down below at the moment. The addiction is there.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

I've lost six KOMs in 24 hours, and have been taken down a notch on about fifty segment in the last week or so, the Ipswich Bike Club is after me 

Well I peaked at 31 KOMs and can't be arsed to beat that score. This time next week I'll probably have none. Oh well!


----------



## Peteaud (17 Nov 2012)

2nd KOM






But 66 place on one that i thought i did ok on.

Just shows how bad i am on the steeper - longer climbs.

Also now have a few rides logged

But its getting addictive....


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Nov 2012)

Peteaud said:


> 2nd KOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're like me mate. I'm placed quite highly on the urban segments on my commute. But I went out to tackle some serious climbs in the countrysde and got well and truly put in my place! I'm like 300th out of 400 on Ritton Bank.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2012)

Totally fell of the wagon today. 

Bagged 4 KOM's and 6 top 10's on todays 33 mile ride. May have to go to a Strava AA meeting. A hint of sunshine i am out the door dressing myself as i ride down the street.


----------



## 4F (17 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've lost six KOMs in 24 hours, and have been taken down a notch on about fifty segment in the last week or so, the Ipswich Bike Club is after me
> 
> Well I peaked at 31 KOMs and can't be arsed to beat that score. This time next week I'll probably have none. Oh well!


 
6 !! Are they hunting you down ? I am going to have a look at Mr Goodrights KOM's and see which ones to target


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've lost six KOMs in 24 hours, and have been taken down a notch on about fifty segment in the last week or so, the Ipswich Bike Club is after me
> 
> Well I peaked at 31 KOMs and can't be arsed to beat that score. This time next week I'll probably have none. Oh well!


Oh dear....have you offended them?? This the same club/guy that claim you have to have ridden 30 miles+ for a KOM to count?


----------



## ohnovino (17 Nov 2012)

You know those stories of idiot cyclists who get hurt while recklessly chasing KOMs...

Racing along this morning in the wet, I tried to take a left turn flat out and didn't spot the metal grid across the road. Front wheel spat out from under me, but somehow the rear found some grip and I stayed upright. No idea how I didn't go down, because the front was all over the place and I was a total passenger.

Won't be trying that one again.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Nov 2012)

question?

Why are all the veloviewer images in metric? why not in miles?


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> You know those stories of idiot cyclists who get hurt while recklessly chasing KOMs...
> 
> Racing along this morning in the wet, I tried to take a left turn flat out and didn't spot the metal grid across the road. Front wheel spat out from under me, but somehow the rear found some grip and I stayed upright. No idea how I didn't go down, because the front was all over the place and I was a total passenger.
> 
> Won't be trying that one again.



Flipping heck.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Nov 2012)

Peteaud said:


> question?
> 
> Why are all the veloviewer images in metric? why not in miles?


 
It is the rules init, No24 iirc


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> You're like me mate. I'm placed quite highly on the urban segments on my commute. But I went out to tackle some serious climbs in the countrysde and got well and truly put in my place! I'm like 300th out of 400 on Ritton Bank.


 
Real climbs are the only Strava segment's that I take any notice of.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Real climbs are the only Strava segment's that I take any notice of.



Good for you. I only use commas where required.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> 6 !! Are they hunting you down ? I am going to have a look at Mr Goodrights KOM's and see which ones to target



I know! Please do, it would kill him if you did it on your fixie 

I should add that he's been chatting with me on Facebook and he seems nice enough, but I would still laugh supper through my nose if you gave him a fright


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Good for you. I only use commas where required.


 
Must have had better schoolin' then! Or not, if you are going to correct my grammar, you might want to note that there were no commas in my post!


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Must have had better schoolin' then! Or not, if you are going to correct my grammar, you might want to note that there were no commas in my post!


 
There should really be a full stop after 'not', followed by a capital I.


----------



## doctornige (17 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> It is the rules init, No24 iirc


Obey the rules.


----------



## doctornige (17 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Obey the rules.


Rule 74 is degenerate in this context.


----------



## doctornige (17 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Obey the rules.


Rule 74 is degenerate in this context.


----------



## DRHysted (17 Nov 2012)

I took a KOM of whippet boy at work this morning, I do wonder how long he'll let me keep it.
I know I can not compete with him, as he races. On one hill he averaged 30mph when I had the heart rate alarm going like the clappers to manage 21.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> This the same club/guy that claim you have to have ridden 30 miles+ for a KOM to count?


 
I can't see any logic in that. What's the difference between achieving KOM 4 miles into a 5 mile ride, and achieving KOM 4 miles into a 35 mile ride? Surely the riders legs are in the same state in both cases.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2012)

ohnovino said:


> You know those stories of idiot cyclists who get hurt while recklessly chasing KOMs...
> 
> Racing along this morning in the wet, I tried to take a left turn flat out and didn't spot the metal grid across the road. Front wheel spat out from under me, but somehow the rear found some grip and I stayed upright. No idea how I didn't go down, because the front was all over the place and I was a total passenger.
> 
> Won't be trying that one again.


 
Oh bugger - ruined your KoM attempt.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> I can't see any logic in that. What's the difference between achieving KOM 4 miles into a 5 mile ride, and achieving KOM 4 miles into a 35 mile ride? Surely the riders legs are in the same state in both cases.


Exactly but this is what he was claiming. Pretty sure it was sour grapes as Andrew bagged one of his KOM's or something. Strava wars!!! ;-)


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Must have had better schoolin' then! Or not, if you are going to correct my grammar, you might want to note that there were no commas in my post!



Sorry about these posts. I was half-cut last night and clearly acting like a knob.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Sorry about these posts. I was half-cut last night and clearly acting like a knob.



Tipsy posts are the best! On a forum I used to mod we had a thread specifically for drunk folk to post in, it was brilliantly funny sometimes.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Exactly but this is what he was claiming. Pretty sure it was sour grapes as Andrew bagged one of his KOM's or something. Strava wars!!! ;-)



The fella threw up trying to take one if my KOMs!


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Nov 2012)

I'm normally a jovial drunk but last night I got home and acted like a grumpy div on various internet sites. I blame those Belgian beers. To keep things on topic I did a 30 miler this morning and got a PB in every segment.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The fella threw up trying to take one if my KOMs!


Serves him right! I gest of course. All is fare in love and Strava.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Serves him right! I gest of course. All is fare in love and Strava.



All fun!


----------



## zizou (18 Nov 2012)

Well thats the BMC challenge done. Probably the easiest strava challenge i've done so far but still a nice sense of achievement getting it in the bag


----------



## Smurfy (18 Nov 2012)

My first ever go at Strava, I had quite a leisurely ride, and targeted just one hill on the way home, when I was already tired. For my efforts I ended up in 2nd place, behind this guy!

I didn't throw up achieving it, is it too early to pack Strava in?


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Sorry about these posts. I was half-cut last night and clearly acting like a knob.


 
Don't worry about it, I do my fair share of providing premium product to those in the market for a bit of "internet dickhead" myself  I don't drink either, so you know you are getting precision engineered, carefully thought out knobber-y from me, none of this spontaneous guff!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> My first ever go at Strava, I had quite a leisurely ride, and targeted just one hill on the way home, when I was already tired. For my efforts I ended up in 2nd place, behind this guy!
> 
> I didn't throw up achieving it, is it too early to pack Strava in?



Vomit optional.

Personally I'd rather not bother.


----------



## gaz (19 Nov 2012)

Woke up late this morning and had to push it to work. Felt much more fun than taking it a bit easier (what i've done for the past month or so doing that stupid challenge).


----------



## gaz (19 Nov 2012)

Eugh, just updated my positions on veloviewer. 263 worse placings :/ lost a load of KOM's that strava didn't even tell me about. Not impressed, I also can't be arsed to even try and get them back, must be this winter weather that just doesn't inspire me to push it as much.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

I FINALLY won back KOM on a short uphill sprint from the fixie riding trumpet player in my band, who, I should add, is young enough to be my son!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Eugh, just updated my positions on veloviewer. 263 worse placings :/ lost a load of KOM's that strava didn't even tell me about. Not impressed, I also can't be arsed to even try and get them back, must be this winter weather that just doesn't inspire me to push it as much.


 
You and me both, although I do realise I'm saying that after getting a KOM back, but it was at the end of a lunchtime ride that was half as long as usual!


----------



## JuanLobbe (19 Nov 2012)

Hey stravanauts - anyone got a foolproof way of stitching two GPX files together that Strava doesn't hate? Spent ages trying to do it yesterday and couldn't get any of the tips on the strava support pages to work. help!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

JuanLobbe said:


> Hey stravanauts - anyone got a foolproof way of stitching two GPX files together that Strava doesn't hate? Spent ages trying to do it yesterday and couldn't get any of the tips on the strava support pages to work. help!


 
Do you know the notepad method?


----------



## JuanLobbe (19 Nov 2012)

Yeah - tried that but Strava doesn't seem to like it - either says bad data or duplicate activity....


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Nov 2012)

Weird I have just noticed one of my KOMs has been flagged as dangerous. It is straight with no lights or intersections. I wonder why someone would flag the segment


----------



## JuanLobbe (19 Nov 2012)

No idea - but it's a great segment name!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Weird I have just noticed one of my KOMs has been flagged as dangerous. It is straight with no lights or intersections. I wonder why someone would flag the segment


Contact Strava and have it reinstated. They only look at flagged segments and KOM's if they are challenged. Otherwise they are automatically removed regardless of wether the flagging was valid or just someone who is pissed off that you took their KOM and decided to flag the seg out of sheer bitterness.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Contact Strava and have it reinstated. They only look at flagged segments and KOM's if they are challenged. Otherwise they are automatically removed regardless of wether the flagging was valid or just someone who is ****ed off that you took their KOM and decided to flag the seg out of sheer bitterness.


 
Flag queried


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Bagged a new KoM today, I was previously 7th and managed to knock off 15 seconds to take it by a clear 5 seconds here
> 
> What is sweetest is that it puts @AndrewCulture down into third rather than the lofty second he was occupying


 
Ahem, you might want to check that again...


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ahem, you might want to check that again...


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

Involved in a bit of SCR on the way in whilst I was on the BSO hybrid. Meant I got 4th on a segment I didn't know existed. Easy pickings when back on the road bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Involved in a bit of SCR on the way in whilst I was on the BSO hybrid. Meant I got 4th on a segment I didn't know existed. Easy pickings when back on the road bike.


 
Ah, the BSO warmup technique


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Nov 2012)

I'm now being forced to go "cold turkey" on strava  contract on my phone ended so now on PAYG and no internet at home so manually recording my rides!

here's hoping for a Garmin at Christmas and uploading once a week at the in-laws!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> I'm now being forced to go "cold turkey" on strava  contract on my phone ended so now on PAYG and no internet at home so manually recording my rides!
> 
> here's hoping for a Garmin at Christmas and uploading once a week at the in-laws!!!


 
Can't you just tie a ball of string to your front door and pop the ball in your pocket, go for a ride then measure how much string unwound?


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Flag queried


 
Hmmm. Ride that route on my long way home, but turn off at Stannylands. Might need a 'detour' next spring when I start these routes again


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

I notice that people can upload all the rides one has done onto one map.
Is that Strava or something else I am mistaking it with?


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I notice that people can upload all the rides one has done onto one map.
> Is that Strava or something else I am mistaking it with?


 
It's an external website that uses the historic ride data from strava.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I notice that people can upload all the rides one has done onto one map.
> Is that Strava or something else I am mistaking it with?


 
There's a link here http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/diagram-showing-every-ride-ive-done.html


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hmmm. Ride that route on my long way home, but turn off at Stannylands. Might need a 'detour' next spring when I start these routes again


Mmm there are quite a few interesting segments down Stanneylands Road as well


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There's a link here http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/diagram-showing-every-ride-ive-done.html


 
So I have to register to Strava. Download all my rides, put in my rider ID and Bob's your uncle..?


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> So I have to register to Strava. Download all my rides, put in my rider ID and Bob's your uncle..?


 
Yes. Might take a few years for all your 100 milers to upload to strava. Not sure if you can bulk upload to strava unless the rides are on the device - Someone here may know if the rides can be bulk uploaded from the PC.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Yes. Might take a few years for all your 100 milers to upload to strava. Not sure if you can bulk upload to strava unless the rides are on the device - Someone here may know if the rides can be bulk uploaded from the PC.


 

Ah yes.. that is exactly what I am looking for


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

I finally nailed a segment that I have been after since I first ever signed up for Strava, I am very pleased indeed, which means no doubt that several people from the local bike club with now go out and annihilate my time


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Ah yes.. that is exactly what I am looking for


 
You got a Garmin Ian? If you have then it's far easier to bulk upload historic rides.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Ah yes.. that is exactly what I am looking for


 
Here's a screen grab of the upload activity screen, does this help? I don't recall it being too laborious uploading all the rides I'd recorded on my Holux when I first signed up.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You got a Garmin Ian? If you have then it's far easier to bulk upload historic rides.


 

Have a 200 & a 500


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Here's a screen grab of the upload activity screen, does this help? I don't recall it being too laborious uploading all the rides I'd recorded on my Holux when I first signed up.
> 
> View attachment 15414


 

So... I upload my last 25 rides to the Garmin.
Upload the 25 rides from the Garmin to Strava.
Then load them to that other site?

Edit: Just looked at the screen grab again - no need for the garmin


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

OK-assuming it uses the same upload characteristics of the 705 then transfer your historic rides onto the garmin/history directory on the unit. Then do a normal upload per strava.

They have to be in tcx format iirc.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> So... I upload my last 25 rides to the Garmin.
> Upload the 25 rides from the Garmin to Strava.
> Then load them to that other site?
> 
> *Edit: Just looked at the screen grab again - no need for the garmin*


 
The "manual" method only allows one upload at a time.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> So... I upload my last 25 rides to the Garmin.
> Upload the 25 rides from the Garmin to Strava.
> Then load them to that other site?


 
I could be wrong (I don't have a Garmin), but I think that you download a browser addon that connects Strava directly to your Garmin and ba da bing ba da boom.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I could be wrong (I don't have a Garmin), but I think that you download a browser addon that connects Strava directly to your Garmin and ba da bing ba da boom.


 
Correct - Garmin communigator plugin. If Ian already has a garmin and uses Garmin connect/other gps logging system then he probably already ahs it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Oh, and on that other site you enter your athlete code and the date range you want to cover and then whoooosh


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

So to summerise - Garmin, Strava, ba da bing ba da boom then whoooosh.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

Yup

Or usually - chug chug, splutter, splutter, brum brumm, whirr, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Yup
> 
> Or usually - chug chug, splutter, splutter, brum brumm, whirr, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 
Then Veloviewer.com and ooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

I might give that a whizz bang whirl then.

All I want is to see is all my routes on a map where I have ridden me bike.
None of the strava kom nonsense.

Can you make your rides & information on Strava private?


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Nov 2012)

I am getting a bit fed up of all these sites/software. Sporttracks, Garmin Connect, Endomondo, Strava, Veloviewer, which all give a mish mash of data that can be useful/interesting, but none of them "do it all". It is getting tedius uploading to all of these sites and then updating veloviewer etc (although veloviewer is not much interest to me tbh as I don't really care for segment chasing, I mainly use Strava to view my times up actual climb's and for finding the data on other local climbs, and for social reasons)!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I am getting a bit fed up of all these sites/software. Sporttracks, Garmin Connect, Strava, Veloviewer. It is getting tedius uploading to all and then updating veloviewer etc!


 

Indeed.
Am happy enough with Garmin Connect and MCL.
I just want a function where I can see all my rides on the one map.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2012)

Don't log on them then.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I am getting a bit fed up of all these sites/software. Sporttracks, Garmin Connect, Strava, Veloviewer. It is getting tedius uploading to all and then updating veloviewer etc (although veloviewer is not much interest to me tbh as I don't really care for segment chasing, I mainly use Strava to view my times up actual climb's and for finding the data on other local climbs, and for social reasons)!


 
Um, er, then don't? Am I missing some subtlety in your post?


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I might give that a whizz bang whirl then.
> 
> All I want is to see is all my routes on a map where I have ridden me bike.
> None of the strava kom nonsense.
> ...


 
Awaits to see how many "armchair KoM's" are gained from an historical upload. 

And, yes you can put privacy settings on (including putting an invisibility cloak around your house), although they are not that private if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I might give that a whizz bang whirl then.
> 
> All I want is to see is all my routes on a map where I have ridden me bike.
> None of the strava kom nonsense.
> ...


 

Oh, if you want to avoid Strava just import your GPX (or whatever) files into a private Google Map.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Nov 2012)

I was just having a bitch, as prompted by your comment about veloviewer being the next thing for Ian to do.

The problem is all of the sites provide some useful data, but none of them get it all right. It would be great to get it all in one place. Or a site such as veloviewer acting as a hub to upload once, it then feeds all your data into these separate sites and then pulls back the useful info.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh, if you want to avoid Strava just import your GPX (or whatever) files into a private Google Map.


 

And I can then add to the mapping site?
Sorry for the geeky questions.
Would be handy if I could avoid Strava.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And I can then add to the mapping site?
> Sorry for the geeky questions.
> Would be handy if I could avoid Strava.


Nah, you won't need to bother, you'll already have all your rides on a map.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Although I should probably ask what your end goal in all this is?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Although I should probably ask what your end goal in all this is?


 

The end goal is to show all of my rides on the one map... simples..


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The end goal is to show all of my rides on the one map... simples..


 
Smart, in that case if all you're after is (and I mean this in no patronising way at all) a pretty picture then Google Maps and a screen grab is possibly your best way forward. I mean if you don't want the ultra geek stats.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Smart, in that case if all you're after is (and I mean this in no patronising way at all) a pretty picture then Google Maps and a screen grab is possibly your best way forward. I mean if you don't want the ultra geek stats.


 

Yup, in a nutshell. 
All my rides showing all the roads I have cycled on the one map.

Though I can't see how to upload a gpx file to google maps.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, in a nutshell.
> All my rides showing all the roads I have cycled on the one map.
> 
> Though I can't see how to upload a gpx file to google maps.


 
This might help http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/

Let me know if you get stuck and I'll see if I have time to write you a quick guide or something.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

Okay, here goes:


Go to Google maps
Click on my places
Click create map
Give your new map a name
Click the import link and import all the data that you wish to
I'm afraid it doesn't look like you can make multiple uploads, but there's probably some fairly easy way of combining GPX files into one mammoth GPX.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Okay, here goes:
> 
> 
> Go to Google maps
> ...


 


Cheers.
Would have to convert them to KML files first.
But may have ago when I have a week spare


----------



## mattobrien (20 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ahem, you might want to check that again...


I did think that with the strong wind it would be good day to ride that segment.

Well done sir.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Nothing chased tonight, right bearing failure (not a part on the bike) :-/


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I might give that a whizz bang whirl then.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make your rides & information on Strava private?


You can probably make individual rides private but I prefer strava to other sites because you can easily make your home (and other post codes) private :-)


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

HLaB said:


> You can probably make individual rides private but I prefer strava to other sites because you can easily make your home (and other post codes) private :-)


 
The only problem with that is I have a KOM on the main road near me - it's by road out of privacy range, but within the minimum privacy distance in a circle from home, and it doesn't show. And I'm way faster than anyone else (PS I did not set it) as it's on a main road - little 'bump' of a climb.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Nov 2012)

I thought you could view all your rides on google earth via the garmin software anyway?


ianrauk said:


> Yup, in a nutshell.
> All my rides showing all the roads I have cycled on the one map.
> 
> Though I can't see how to upload a gpx file to google maps.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

Peteaud said:


> I thought you could view all your rides on google earth via the garmin software anyway?


 

Doesn't work that well, as I want a road map.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Doesn't work that well, as I want a road map.


 
I see what you mean.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The only problem with that is I have a KOM on the main road near me - it's by road out of privacy range, but within the minimum privacy distance in a circle from home, and it doesn't show. And I'm way faster than anyone else (PS I did not set it) as it's on a main road - little 'bump' of a climb.


 
Well, move house then.


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The only problem with that is I have a KOM on the main road near me - it's by road out of privacy range, but within the minimum privacy distance in a circle from home, and it doesn't show. And I'm way faster than anyone else (PS I did not set it) as it's on a main road - little 'bump' of a climb.


You used to be able to specify a size of privacy zone (I don't know if you can still do that). You could make another privacy zone, I've several. TBH though, I wouldn't worry about KOMs, where I've been and the overall ride is more important to me


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2012)

@Andrew_Culture
Cheers for your help. Much appreciated 
This is exactly what I wanted to do...
5 of my 2012 100+ milers, only another 18 to load


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

mattobrien said:


> I did think that with the strong wind it would be good day to ride that segment.
> 
> Well done sir.



Well it certainly wasn't because I'm the fitter rider . TBH I had no idea how fast I was going because my Cree wasn't as bright as I might have hoped and I was sticking to the white lines in the middle of the road!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Andrew_Culture
> Cheers for your help. Much appreciated
> This is exactly what I wanted to do...
> 5 of my 2012 100+ milers, only another 18 to load
> ...



Glad to have been able to help, that's a lovely looking map!


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Weird I have just noticed one of my KOMs has been flagged as dangerous. It is straight with no lights or intersections. I wonder why someone would flag the segment


 
So they can get it deleted, and then replace it with a segment length better suited to their abilities? Maybe there's one or two people in every 100 or so who are sufficiently vain to do that.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> I'm now being forced to go "cold turkey" on strava  contract on my phone ended so now on PAYG and no internet at home so manually recording my rides!
> 
> here's hoping for a Garmin at Christmas and uploading once a week at the in-laws!!!


 
GiffGaff have some quite good rates on PAYG data + calls + texts, they use the O2 network in case you're wondering. The only downside is they're not so quick on customer service.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> So they can get it deleted, and then replace it with a segment length better suited to their abilities? Maybe there's one or two people in every 100 or so who are sufficiently vain to do that.


 
Nail on head  you have hit it. Apparently cars drive quickly along that section of road  and Strava have told me that despite the fact the Manchester 100 runs along the same section of road they can't lift the flag. However they have made a couple of useful suggestions I may act on.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Andrew_Culture
> Cheers for your help. Much appreciated
> This is exactly what I wanted to do...
> 5 of my 2012 100+ milers, only another 18 to load
> ...


 
Is there a way in Google Maps to colour each track differently?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Is there a way in Google Maps to colour each track differently?



I think if you edit the ride once you've imported it you can change line thickness and colour, although there was rumour of the colour changing ability being removed.

I should add the caveat that I'm posting this from my dozy pot, so I could be wrong!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nail on head  you have hit it. Apparently cars drive quickly along that section of road  and Strava have told me that despite the fact the Manchester 100 runs along the same section of road they can't lift the flag. However they have made a couple of useful suggestions I may act on.


Be interested to see if another, slightly different length, seg appears. Then see who the KOM is and BOOM smoking gun. You then concentrate all your available energy to destroy them!!
Well at the very least steal a few of their KOM's.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Andrew_Culture
> Cheers for your help. Much appreciated
> This is exactly what I wanted to do...
> 5 of my 2012 100+ milers, only another 18 to load
> ...


 
Just read that again. You've done 23 rides of 100+ miles so far this year! 

That's really quite an impressive achievement.  Are you aiming for one a fortnight?

I struggled with one 120 miler this year, although I do generally ride at ~75 feet per mile ascent/descent, which is perhaps more hilly than London and the South East.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

One of my Strava sections I have a KOM.

On the Emirates Air Line Cable Car


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> One of my Strava sections I have a KOM.
> 
> On the Emirates Air Line Cable Car


 
I got a high placing on a segment which was essentially a stream that I ended ascending, on foot for about 3/4 of a mile carrying my bike following an episode of becoming lost and my Garmin being of little use. The fact that I only got a high placing suggest's that I am not the only one to have ended up doing this


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Just read that again. You've done 23 rides of 100+ miles so far this year!
> 
> That's really quite an impressive achievement.  Are you aiming for one a fortnight?
> 
> I struggled with one 120 miler this year, although I do generally ride at ~75 feet per mile ascent/descent, which is perhaps more hilly than London and the South East.


 
Yup, 23 to date. I don't really have a plan as such. It's just that at the stage I am now fitness wise a 100+ miler day ride is just a good leg stretch for me.
Here's the map of the 23 rides (Thanks again @Andrew_Culture)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, 23 to date. I don't really have a plan as such. It's just that at the stage I am now fitness wise a 100+ miler day ride is just a good leg stretch for me.
> Here's the map of the 23 rides (Thanks again @Andrew_Culture)
> 
> View attachment 15450


 
What an inspiring load of red lines!


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It's just that at the stage I am now fitness wise a 100+ miler day ride is just a good leg stretch for me.


 
WHAT! 30miles is a good leg stretch for me


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

Might see a few Northbound segments falling tomorrow for all you Northwest based Strava whores.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

I noticed 

I have 3 lined up.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

When I said I was going in to Strava winter hibernation, I wasn't joking!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> WHAT! 30miles is a good leg stretch for me


 

lol...But you are a super quick young man Gaz. Faster then I could ever hope to be.

As I said, 100 milers for me are easy. 150 just so..anything over 150 and I start to feel that I am working hard. I still haven't broken the 200 mile barrier yet though....


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

Depends how you ride it I suppose, I have been in far worse state on a 50 mile chaingang (in quite a bit of difficulty) than on a 150 mile ride, which I didn't find that difficult tbh, legs were fine, back and shoulders were aching a bit though, not surprising with the pot hole run toward the end.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Depends how you ride it I suppose, I have been in far worse state on a 50 mile chaingang (in quite a bit of difficulty) than on a 150 mile ride, which I didn't find that difficult tbh, legs were fine, back and shoulders were aching a bit though, not surprising with the pot hole run toward the end.


 

Indeed, that's my point with Gaz.
I'm not a club rider. A 50 mile chaingang would no doubt kill me.


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed, that's my point with Gaz.
> I'm not a club rider. A 50 mile chaingang would no doubt kill me.


 Would you mind me asking what your average speed would be on 100? I have only ever done 33 miles, but out of habit was doing it at my 15 mile commute pace, twas tired at the end and would never make 50 let alone 100


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Would you mind me asking what your average speed would be on 100? I have only ever done 33 miles, but out of habit was doing it at my 15 mile commute pace, twas tired at the end and would never make 50 let alone 100


 
Is this a general question? My average on my last 100 was 18.4mph, but was largely due to tons of help from @mattobrien of this parish


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

I have only ever cracked 100 mile twice as I prefer riding faster vs further (I get "bored" when riding for longer than about 60-70 miles, also riding further doesn't help much with my target events either), once was a tad over 19mph with the CC crowd on the Manc 100 a few month ago, the other was a 150 mile Audax with the club covered with an average speed of a bit over 17mph (nice steady pace, no pushing it).


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Would you mind me asking what your average speed would be on 100? I have only ever done 33 miles, but out of habit was doing it at my 15 mile commute pace, twas tired at the end and would never make 50 let alone 100


 

15+mph usually


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> 15+mph usually


I fairly regularly ride 100s, the occasional 150 and 200+ twice. My averages are consistently 15-16mph. 19mph over 100 miles would likely kill me.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I fairly regularly ride 100s, the occasional 150 and 200+ twice. My averages are consistently 15-16mph. 19mph over 100 miles would likely kill me.


 

I know you do... cos most of them were with me...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I fairly regularly ride 100s, the occasional 150 and 200+ twice. My averages are consistently 15-16mph. 19mph over 100 miles would likely kill me.



It's not an experience I am in a hurry to repeat.


----------



## 4F (21 Nov 2012)

Indeed that O'Brien is like a machine. I was more than pleased to do 16 plus on the DD this year


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Indeed that O'Brien is like a machine. I was more than pleased to do 16 plus on the DD this year


 
Did you stick with him for the DD? I'm really looking forward to next year!

Yes, Matt doesn't appear to get fatigued at all!


----------



## 4F (21 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Did you stick with him for the DD? I'm really looking forward to next year!
> 
> Yes, Matt doesn't appear to get fatigued at all!


 
Yep we started off together, split up at the food stop for a while and then he caught me up 30 minutes later and we rode together to the end and home again after breakfast. I am really tempted next year to make a weekend of it and cycle to the start in Hackney on the Saturday


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Yep we started off together, split up at the food stop for a while and then he caught me up 30 minutes later and we rode together to the end and home again after breakfast. I am really tempted next year to make a weekend of it and cycle to the start in Hackney on the Saturday


 
Sounds awesome!


----------



## zizou (21 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The only problem with that is I have a KOM on the main road near me - it's by road out of privacy range, but within the minimum privacy distance in a circle from home, and it doesn't show. And I'm way faster than anyone else (PS I did not set it) as it's on a main road - little 'bump' of a climb.


 
If you have a ride that starts off in your privacy zone then goes out of it, then goes back into it then back out of it again...before eventually going back in it again at the finish then the middle section of the ride will show up, but the start and finish points will still be hidden. I've made that sound alot more complicated than it is


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Nov 2012)

I reckon I could do it at 15-16 solo, never ridden in group and rarely get too draft but would think I could up it a bit for that. My commute which I am going quite hard is 17.2 average this month. I lack the imagination or motivation for a solo 100.


----------



## ohnovino (21 Nov 2012)

zizou said:


> If you have a ride that starts off in your privacy zone then goes out of it, then goes back into it then back out of it again...before eventually going back in it again at the finish then the middle section of the ride will show up, but the start and finish points will still be hidden. I've made that sound alot more complicated than it is


 I've been wondering about that. My road would make for a good uphill sprint segment, so I guess as long as I tackle it in the middle of a ride then it'll count.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> I reckon I could do it at 15-16 solo, never ridden in group and rarely get too draft but would think I could up it a bit for that. My commute which I am going quite hard is 17.2 average this month. *I lack the imagination or motivation for a solo 100*.


 

I have done a couple of solo 100's and find it very boring.
I'm definitely a social cyclist rather then a loner.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have done a couple of solo 100's and find it very boring.
> I'm definitely a social cyclist rather then a loner.


 
I would be bored out of my mind on a solo 100 (I even get bored in a group on such distances to some degree that I am counting down the miles to home rather than enjoying the ride anymore), but on shorter rides, I am not all that fussed about company. I do like riding in a group, but I can equally happily ride solo, provided I am not just pootling.

I enjoy solo efforts (you don't have to worry about going too slow or too fast for a group ride), in fact, I also like dangling a few metres off of the back of a group and chasing. This obviously involves the risk of getting dropped if you can't close the gap before you pop, but it is good training if you can bridge the gap, get a rest then do it again. Also add's interest to slower group rides where you feel like you aren't working much without detriment to others in the group (as sitting on the front the whole time might).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have done a couple of solo 100's and find it very boring.
> I'm definitely a social cyclist rather then a loner.


 
I'd love to do more social riding but a lot of my rides tend to be snatched moments with almost not notice!


----------



## mattobrien (21 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Indeed that O'Brien is like a machine. I was more than pleased to do 16 plus on the DD this year


 
Sadly I think that the joints in this machine may have rusted slightly lately. Haven't quite managed to get back into the swing of things since getting back from holiday, seem to be riding a little slower than before and then last weekend the kids were / still are unwell, so due to extreme lack of sleep I haven't been able to get out. I think I would most likely be found asleep in a ditch using my bike as a blanket.

Hoping that this weekends ride ought to get things going again. That said it does look like it will be windy tomorrow and in the right direction to make an attempt on the segment that @Andrew_Culture stole the KoM from me earlier in the week. The only snag point is that it is Mrs O's birthday tomorrow and I can't see it going down to well if I pop out while she is looking after the poorly kids.

I live in hope.


----------



## mattobrien (21 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Yep we started off together, split up at the food stop for a while and then he caught me up 30 minutes later and we rode together to the end and home again after breakfast. I am really tempted next year to make a weekend of it and cycle to the start in Hackney on the Saturday


 
Next year I am planning to be a little better prepared at the end. I can see a change of clothes and a BBQ so that I can cook something nice on the beach. I may also take a comfy chair and definitely a visit to the pub. Just need to work on the logistics.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Nov 2012)

mattobrien said:


> That said it does look like it will be windy tomorrow and in the right direction to make an attempt on the segment that @Andrew_Culture stole the KoM from me earlier in the week. The only snag point is that it is Mrs O's birthday tomorrow and I can't see it going down to well if I pop out while she is looking after the poorly kids.
> 
> I live in hope.


Happy birthday Mrs Obrien!! I have got you a spanking new KOM!!


----------



## mattobrien (21 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Happy birthday Mrs Obrien!! I have got you a spanking new KOM!!


 
And who will earn a crust to help raise my children after she kills me


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

mattobrien said:


> Hoping that this weekends ride ought to get things going again. That said it does look like it will be windy tomorrow and in the right direction to make an attempt on the segment that @Andrew_Culture stole the KoM from me earlier in the week. The only snag point is that it is Mrs O's birthday tomorrow and I can't see it going down to well if I pop out while she is looking after the poorly kids.
> .




I'm surprised you couldn't hear the fear all over Ipswich as I was hurtling down that hill in near perfect pitch darkness! I might have been raised a country boy but I appear to be a city softy now!


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Nov 2012)

Never done a solo ton but think I could probably just about stomach one. I like fastish solo rides of about 70 miles in length - tend to start getting a bit bored by then or need to get back to rest the legs (don't stop much when riding on my todd).

Regards to avg speeds, I sometimes think the increase because of riding with others is overplayed a little. I seem to do the same speed if not faster when I am by myself but it's probably down to having the road to yourself and being able to push it a little bit harder anytime you please. Drafting does give a speed boost, for sure but I myself have only found it to be of any real benefit when you are cruising at brisker speeds. Same effort level for 19mph solo, as yields 21-22 in a group, in my experience anyway.

This post is a rambling mess and not much to do with Strava racing - sorry... as you were


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, 23 to date. I don't really have a plan as such. It's just that at the stage I am now fitness wise a 100+ miler day ride is just a good leg stretch for me.
> Here's the map of the 23 rides (Thanks again @Andrew_Culture)
> 
> View attachment 15450


 
Great picture! I can understand why you wanted to see them all on one map. Having seen what you've done, I am more than a little tempted to do something similar myself, although my threshold will be a lot less than 100 miles.

I am quite curious as to how you planned those rides, and then rode them. Did you use paper maps to plan, and then transfer the final route to a GPS device for navigation purposes when out on the road? I find it difficult to plan routes on a computer screen, as I can't see enough of the map in enough detail to make the quiet roads join up with each other. My way around that is to plan on paper, and then put it on ridewithgps.com to see how far it is, and how many hills. Years ago I would've used one of those little devices with a wheel that you roll along the roads on the map, and that was the method used by a friend and I to plan our first ever imperial century. I still carry paper maps when out on the road in case I need to bailout, find a train station, etc. etc. I only use my GPS device for logging the exact route I took on the day, and the speeds/times. My method is a mix of old and new, but I'm probably not the only one to mix paper and digital.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

@YellowTim
12 of the rides were FNRttC rides.
A few are ones that myself or others like MartinT235, RB58, Trickedem have planned.
Quite easy to plan really.
Pick a place where they serve good food about 50+ odd miles away...and Bob's your uncle... you have a ride.
I usually use BikeHike to plot the route and transfer it to a Garmin Edge 200.


----------



## zizou (21 Nov 2012)

Average speeds on their own dont really say anything because they are so terrain and condition dependent.

Two of the sportives i did this year - one in the Lake District in the wind and rain up Hardknot and Wrynose Pass and a few other hills, was 62 miles at 13.4 mph and the Etape Caledonia, also in the wind and rain but about 800 metres less climbing, was 82 miles at 20 mph.

(I was lighter, fitter and in better shape for the Lake District one!)


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

Totally agree with zizou averages out of context mean little, I did two sportive/charity rides last year one my average over 62 miles was 13.5mph the other 52 miles my average was 21.4 mph. I felt much better after the faster ride.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

Was chatting about averages in sportive/charity rides vs solo with @hacienda71 a while ago. When you have a lot of cyclists around you my guess it adds about 2mph to your average.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

Round where I live tomorrows weather forecast predicts a 20mph Southerly wind. Not that I'd be tempted to make use of it.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

The wind is allowed - it's in #The Rules, Apppendix 1 (special dispensation for daily commuters).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

Something interesting happened today and there's two way I can report it:

Version 1
My KOM stalker turned up at my workplace today and told reception he was looking for me.

Version 2
The fella who has been trying out my KOMs has been chatting with me and we've got to know each other a bit. Today he was trying a segment I set up near where I work and figured he'd knock on a door and see if I was there so he could say hullo Dave to face.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Was chatting about averages in sportive/charity rides vs solo with @hacienda71 a while ago. When you have a lot of cyclists around you my guess it adds about 2mph to your average.


 
I think it can add more, a lot of it is down to who you are riding with. On the ride where I averaged 21.4mph I think I could have gone quite a bit quicker but the group I was riding with thinned out a bit and we were pushing some of the riders hard, people started being blown out of the back of the pack so we ended up with a much smaller group than in the middle of the ride . If all of the riders had been stronger we would have had a larger more coherent faster group to the end of the ride.

The slow ride I was struggling across the moor near the Cat and Fiddle on my own with a 25 mph cross wind in the drizzle. I could see a couple of riders about 200 yards away. The group effect merely made me finish rather than thinking sod this I'm off home. Saying that two of the guys who started with pulled up two thirds of the way around, wimps


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Round where I live tomorrows weather forecast predicts a 20mph Southerly wind. Not that I'd be tempted to make use of it.


 
I am going to try to PB on a segment tomorrow. I know I stand no chance of a KOM but It is South to North so I should do OK


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I think it can add more, a lot of it is down to who you are riding with. On the ride where I averaged 21.4mph I think I could have gone quite a bit quicker but the group I was riding with thinned out a bit and we were pushing some of the riders hard, people started being blown out of the back of the pack so we ended up with a much smaller group than in the middle of the ride . If all of the riders had been stronger we would have had a larger more coherent faster group to the end of the ride.
> 
> The slow ride I was struggling across the moor near the Cat and Fiddle on my own with a 25 mph cross wind in the drizzle. I could see a couple of riders about 200 yards away. The group effect merely made me finish rather than thinking sod this I'm off home. Saying that two of the guys who started with pulled up two thirds of the way around, wimps


 
That's not really what I meant Chris. There's a difference when you end up in a relatively small group (say 10 to 15) and a masse of cyclists strewn across the road (peloton). The peloton effect has more of an effect.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

Yep, I know what you mean, I suppose what I was trying to say was the bigger the group the bigger the tow you get, but we ended up in a smaller group which gave us less benefit, if that makes sense.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Nov 2012)

Yeh agree with comments above regarding average speed. 50 miles East might average 20-25mph but 50 miles West might average 14-18mph, depending on the wind speed and direction.
A true average speed can be found on Garmin connect though. Ride for a year, 6 months or even a month and go have a look. 

Since end of August (when i got my Garmin 500). Or 50 rides:
Av speed: 17mph
Av cadence: 80rpm
Elevation gain: 62270ft
Av heart rate: 138bpm
Distance: 1442.27 miles

I could go out and average 22-23mph over 50 miles but that wouldn't represent a true average. Might just be a good day or a day not riding in to the wind.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Something interesting happened today and there's two way I can report it:
> 
> Version 1
> My KOM stalker turned up at my workplace today and told reception he was looking for me.
> ...


 
Don't forget to check for drawing pins and tacks scattered in the road just outside work!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Don't forget to check for drawing pins and tacks scattered in the road just outside work!



No need, the next unit along is a windscreen repair place next door so there is no shortage of puncture hazards everywhere!


----------



## Ian193 (21 Nov 2012)

I managed 3 PB's on my way home tonight one of them I span out my biggest gear at nearly 24mph on a mountain bike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

Ian193 said:


> I managed 3 PB's on my way home tonight one of them I span out my biggest gear at nearly 24mph on a mountain bike



Lummy!


----------



## Ian193 (21 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Lummy!


 
The times I set yesterday on the way home were very slow I must admit and im still near the bottom of the lists with my new times from tonight


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> That's not really what I meant Chris. There's a difference when you end up in a relatively small group (say 10 to 15) and a masse of cyclists strewn across the road (peloton). *The peloton effect has more of an effect.*


 
Yeah, more of a negative affect, both on your speed and your mood, the "Peloton" get's in the farking way, you have a bunch of fat weekend warriors strewn across the road, impeding your progress and generally a load of twats with no road sense or cycling etiquette doing some proper spazzy shoot. A smaller group is better, let natural selection play out, fark the weaklings, the strong shall be victorious!


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

Got a very rare none park related kom on the way home, don't think it'll last long but am pleased with it, 66 people on there too, unlike my usual ghost town like segments


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Yeah, more of a negative affect, both on your speed and your mood, the "Peloton" get's in the f***ing way, you have a bunch of fat weekend warriors strewn across the road, impeding your progress and generally a load of twats with no road sense or cycling etiquette doing some proper spazzy s***. A smaller group is better, let natural selection play out, f*** the weaklings, the strong shall be victorious!


 
You said it...


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Got a very rare none park related kom on the way home, don't think it'll last long but am pleased with it, 66 people on there too, unlike my usual ghost town like segments


 
Did Hacienda borrow your bike?


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> You said it...


 
Someone had to, it's all about the win in a serious race like a sportive!


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Seems to be KoM fest today. I'm awaiting a couple of "uh oh" emails this morning.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Seems to be KoM fest today. I'm awaiting a couple of "uh oh" emails this morning.


 
You got two !!

Just took KOM on Stockport to Parrs Wood on the TPT, and only 4th on Gate to Gate - Potsy still quicker. Was going for the 1.8 mile segment though, and had to ease off at the second gate, otherwise I'd have split a ped in two with my snow studs, and given I see this chap each way, I waited and said 'morning'. 

Lets see how the return journey goes.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

I got 3


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> I got 3


 
Oh yeh - clicked on ride. Nice Southerly if you were headding into town !


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Didn't notice..


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Someone had to, it's all about the win in a serious race like a sportive!


 Do you race or TT Rob? Less knobs about there to impede your speed


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

No KOM's for me this morning riding uphill into a headwind is no excuse .Must try harder


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Do you race or TT Rob? Less knobs about there to impede your speed


 
I am just messing re. sportives!

Next season though I will hopefully do a bit both, TT primarily, I don't see myself as a bunch race kind of rider, at least not at this time, but will try my hand at some bunch races and try to move up to Cat 3 at least, which I don't think will be too hard on the right circuit (i.e. something with a sharp rise or 2 or a long run in to the finish). I will do some of the Lower Withington RR's and some of the Ashton Crits. Might see you there if you are racing for the Macc Wheeler's next year.

Are you doing the Xmas TT on J4/4 btw?


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I am just messing re. sportives!
> 
> Next season though I will hopefully do a bit both, TT primarily, I don't see myself as a bunch race kind of rider, at least not at this time, but will try my hand at some bunch races and try to move up to Cat 3 at least, which I don't think will be too hard on the right circuit (i.e. something with a sharp rise or 2 or a long run in to the finish). I will do some of the Lower Withington RR's and some of the Ashton Crits. Might see you there if you are racing for the Macc Wheeler's next year.
> 
> Are you doing the Xmas TT on J4/4 btw?


 
I am a weekend warrior/part time commuter Rob.  A few of my mates race upto Cat1, but I find I struggle for time with swmbo and two kids wanting the entirety of my weekends. Hence going out for rides at 6am on Saturdays and Sundays. @400bhp keeps trying to get me to TT and I half fancy a bit of Vets racing but I think I will need to get my 8 year old to a point of joining a club so I can claim the kid is involved as well . Tbh I ain't a fan of Sportives. I tend to stick to proper Charity rides like the Macc Bikeathon and the Macc Monster where the money is going to a charity rather than the Mass participation Bike Events stylee rides where 5000 people are lining the pockets of the organisers and half of the entrants are unaware and think the money is going to good causes, or the pseudo races branded as "Sportives". I did enjoy the Great Manchester Cycle though, will be doing that again next year.


----------



## Nearly there (22 Nov 2012)

Bit of a Tech question strava is using loads of data on my phone could I erase the data from my phone and start again?But would all my uploaded rides still exist on the web?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Bit of a Tech question strava is using loads of data on my phone could I erase the data from my phone and start again?But would all my uploaded rides still exist on the web?


 
Yes, I've been through three handsets with strava, once you can see your ride on the website it probably isn't even stored on your phone any more.


----------



## Nearly there (22 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yes, I've been through three handsets with strava, once you can see your ride on the website it probably isn't even stored on your phone any more.


Cheers Andrew i'll wipe the data


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

Nearly there said:


> Cheers Andrew i'll wipe the data


 
Always back up data before wiping it, just case.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

One of our own has nearly taken a KoM off Simon Yates  I'll let him explain.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

Nooooooooooo 3 seconds


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

There will be other days like today


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> There will be other days like today


 
I was just proving to you that a Ribble is an alright choice as a winter bike.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Clearly


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nooooooooooo 3 seconds


 
34 mph, flippin hell over 3 miles ! Some bloody wind there !


----------



## gaz (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nooooooooooo 3 seconds


ooooo.. that would have been a cracker to take.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 Nov 2012)

I managed to record my first podium last night since I started commuting at the end of OCtober. Gutted that I had to slow down as a car filtered in front of me (how very dare he!) but it's the only one on my commute that I'm anywhere near the top (my next best is a top 25), so I was pleased to knock nine seconds off my PR and jump up to 3rd!


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh yeh - clicked on ride. Nice Southerly if you were headding into town !





400bhp said:


> Didn't notice..


 
Must have picked up around 7am, was calm as when I was out


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Must have picked up around 7am, was calm as when I was out


 
I didn't notice any wind. Bit of a head wind at one point


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I didn't notice any wind. Bit of a head wind at one point


Haha, really no wind? Nice effort. Someone has beaten you to the punch though with a sub 5 minute effort. Simon Yates is now 2nd and by a vast 24 seconds!!


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha, really no wind? Nice effort. Someone has beaten you to the punch though with a sub 5 minute effort. Simon Yates is now 2nd and by a vast 24 seconds!!


 
Check out the ride though - I bet he has just gone out to do that. 37 mph, 11 miles total, straight out and back from Wilmslow  No wind eh !!


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda's looking a bit slow ain't he? 

Just seen one of my colleagues has picked up a 2nd place to another of Mr Yate's segments, funnily enough that was northbound too


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

I know the wind got a bit stronger since I had my crack at it, but that is going to take some beating.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Strange power output for that KOM, he must be 6 stone? (or just duff weight in Strava)


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

I think my power is vastly exagerated because of the tail wind which the Strava calculation will not take into account. The other guy today was using a power meter and should therefore be accurate. On a calm day I wouldn't be anywhere near that speed and the same for the other guy. Simon Yates did that run on a calm day and did it in both directions so his power output is probably fairly close to what he was really outputting. He is a junior world champ and U23 GB squad rider.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Ahh I hadn't noticed the lightening bolt, agreed on Strava power being cack. He is a bit older than you too 


It is a nice bit of KOM hunting by him lol, Tempted to give him a random kudos


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Ahh I hadn't noticed the lightening bolt, agreed on Strava power being cack. He is a bit older than you too


 
How old is he?


----------



## gaz (22 Nov 2012)

He's a little way off on this one though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> He's a little way off on this one though.


He's on a TT bike though. With a tail wind too by the looks. haha. Bloody fast all the same. CC Kudos.


----------



## Mista Preston (22 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> ooooo.. that would have been a cracker to take.


someone got it today off Mr Yates


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> He's a little way off on this one though.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Mao (22 Nov 2012)

Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


----------



## Fasta Asloth (22 Nov 2012)

Mao said:


> Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


 
not sure whether to feel guilty or not since often I don't know if previous KOM was wind-assisted or not.... that said, it was a tad windy in bushy park today and a couple of KOMs came my way....


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> How old is he?


45-54 age range, I randomed a bit of kudos for him, thats going to stand for a longgg time must been great fun too!


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> He's a little way off on this one though.


Crikey is that a there and back?


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2012)

I will have to ask him what bike he was on and when he rode it if he responds to the comments, as the wind went mental around 2pm here and as a Triathlete it would be interesting to see if he was on TT bike or a road bike. Under five minutes is seriously quick.
I did enjoy it although it was a little bit sketchy at a couple of points were there were grids/covers and I was close to 40 mph.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2012)

Mao said:


> Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


 
No - I'd call it good planning


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2012)

Mao said:


> Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


 
No


----------



## doctornige (22 Nov 2012)

Ah, the wind on my back ... But the GPS reported 371Cal on a ride that normally eats 410+. Gah.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2012)

A few of us did wind assisted attacks on a little hill in Stockport earlier this year. With a better wind I recon it could be topped.


----------



## on the road (23 Nov 2012)

Mao said:


> Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


No 

I got a KOM on Sept 14th thanks to an almost gale in the right direction, no one's beaten yet


----------



## nathanicola (23 Nov 2012)

Mao said:


> Do others feel a tad guilty if they get a KOM with a wee bit of wind assistance, was out today and took one by quite a wind-assisted margin... ?


A few of my mates went out hunting koms with a massive tail wind and got some that will never be beaten now. There are a couple that i could have taken very easily the wind was in the perfect direction but i decided to stay home as i've been trying them for a long time and i've nearly got them, i would have felt guilty if i used the wind, would rather work for them on my own.


----------



## defy-one (23 Nov 2012)

i got a KOM today, rather pleased with myself until i remembered that the only people who do the segment is me and my next door neighbour?


----------



## doctornige (23 Nov 2012)

Chased a segment today and did not even beat my OWN PB. Totally span the chainring out too. Bilocks.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Nov 2012)

Got new set of Deda carbon mini blast bars today http://roadcyclinguk.com/news/deda-carbon-blast-mini-aerobars-first-ride.html so i thought it would be rude not to see how they perform. 
Kom on a 700ft cat3 climb, two 3rd's on two cat4 climbs and two other top 10 spots also on cat4 climbs. 
Verdict is they are very good. Good for pulling against on the climbs and good for going aero on flatter sections. They also only weigh 240grams or there about.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Nov 2012)

Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Got new set of Deda carbon mini blast bars today http://roadcyclinguk.com/news/deda-carbon-blast-mini-aerobars-first-ride.html so i thought it would be rude not to see how they perform.
> Kom on a 700ft cat3 climb, two 3rd's on two cat4 climbs and two other top 10 spots also on cat4 climbs.
> Verdict is they are very good. Good for pulling against on the climbs and good for going aero on flatter sections. They also only weigh 240grams or there about.


 
Odd, climbing is the last thing I would ever think to grab those during (unless it was a long drag with a very low gradient, where you are still shifting at a fair rate), however, proof is in the pudding I guess (or not but I don't want to debate right now )


----------



## PpPete (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


Have done a few daft Strava things. ^^^ The one you mention above. I have entered a segment unwittingly and went for a leak (in the bushes), come back and then went hell for leather up the hill only to come dead last. Segment started way before i thought it did. Oh and my favourite by far-utterly nailing a segment 2 miles long then looking down at the Garmin only to discover i had not pressed start. Could have cried. 
Silver lining could be making your wrong bit of road a seg. Then your wrong bit of road becomes the right bit of road.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2012)

I have ridden the wrong way down a particular segment that my mate told me about, should have checked the direction before I set off 
I also had a mechanical just at the start of a short uphill segment, went back down to fix it which took a while (snapped mech hanger) and ended up taking 34 minutes and was not surprisingly last


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Odd, climbing is the last thing I would ever think to grab those during (unless it was a long drag with a very low gradient, where you are still shifting at a fair rate), however, proof is in the pudding I guess (or not but I don't want to debate right now )


If you are seated i don't think it will make much difference to your chest/breathing. I certainly didn't feel my breathing suffer. It does make a difference in terms of sheer torque though if you can pull back on the bars as it engages all you power. When TT'ing one would not sit up for a climb would they? Though everyone has their own technique. 
I personally mix it up anyway. This was a 2.4 mile climb so there was lots of different techniques going on. Was very rarely out of the saddle though. Usually reserve that for the short and stupid steep climbs. There is one such where i live that is av gradient 20%.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Have done a few daft Strava things. ^^^ The one you mention above. I have entered a segment unwittingly and went for a leak (in the bushes), come back and then went hell for leather up the hill only to come dead last. Segment started way before i thought it did. *Oh and my favourite by far-utterly nailing a segment 2 miles long then looking down at the Garmin only to discover i had not pressed start. Could have cried.*
> Silver lining could be making your wrong bit of road a seg. Then your wrong bit of road becomes the right bit of road.


 
I did exactly that on a hill climb in October, forgot to start Garmin during my rece run, then as I was all amped up really to race, as soon as the guy held me up ready to start, all I was thinking off was gunning it, I realised 1/3 of the way up I hadn't started my Garmin (I looked at it to confirm my progress and it still told me I was at the foot of the climb on the elevation profile)!


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


What I have done, felt good on a ride and sprinted up a hill, thought have a good strava time and waited over the top for folk to catch up; only to discover the segment continues on to the downhill and I'm not even in the top half


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> If you are seated i don't think it will make much difference to your chest/breathing. I certainly didn't feel my breathing suffer. It does make a difference in terms of sheer torque though if you can pull back on the bars as it engages all you power.* When TT'ing one would not sit up for a climb would they?* Though everyone has their own technique.
> I personally mix it up anyway. This was a 2.4 mile climb so there was lots of different techniques going on. Was very rarely out of the saddle though. Usually reserve that for the short and stupid steep climbs. There is one such where i live that is av gradient 20%.


 
Like I said, if it is a long drag with a low gradient, I can see the usefulness, in these circumstances people would ride in a TT position because the speed justifies it. However, if the road kicked up more than a few percent, you would be off the aero bar's and onto the bullhorns pretty sharpish.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I did exactly that on a hill climb in October, forgot to start Garmin during my rece run, then as I was all amped up really to race, as soon as the guy held me up ready to start, all I was thinking off was gunning it, I realised 1/3 of the way up I hadn't started my Garmin (I looked at it to confirm my progress and it still told me I was at the foot of the climb on the elevation profile)!


You only do this once then swear never again.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Like I said, if it is a long drag with a low gradient, I can see the usefulness, in these circumstances people would ride in a TT position because the speed justifies it. However, if the road kicked up more than a few percent, you would be off the aero bar's and onto the bullhorns pretty sharpish.


I guess it depends on the rider. I don't mean being in the TT position btw. I mean simply moving your hands over so that you can pull up on the bars. Good leverage and less power wastage. 
Just checked, climb was av 4.1% gradient and 3 mile long. Steepest part was 15%. 
Long climbs can be a real b*tch. Felt okay today though. Well afterwards.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.



Nope, not just you, although I tend to go the wrong direction on the right road.


----------



## nathanicola (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


No but went balls out going up Mudgley Hill, stopped at the top to get my breath back and for a drink to stop myself spewing. Feeling realy chuffed because it felt like i flew up only to find when i plugged up my gps that i stopped just before the finish and i came in nearly last out of about 300.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Coming unclipped on climbs is my common error.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Coming unclipped on climbs is my common error.


 
Increase your pedal tension maybe?


----------



## Ian193 (24 Nov 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Have done a few daft Strava things. ^^^ The one you mention above. I have entered a segment unwittingly and went for a leak (in the bushes), come back and then went hell for leather up the hill only to come dead last. Segment started way before i thought it did. Oh and my favourite by far-utterly nailing a segment 2 miles long then looking down at the Garmin only to discover i had not pressed start. Could have cried.
> Silver lining could be making your wrong bit of road a seg. Then your wrong bit of road becomes the right bit of road.


 
I did that the other day came out of work took off like a rocket down the road only to realise id not turned the garmin on so stopped switched it on and carried on good job I did as I set PB's on all 3 sectors on way home not that im near the top on any of them lol


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Has anyone ever gone balls-out on a particular segment, only to get home and discover you were on the wrong bit of road? Just me then.


 No but I have done the right segement balls out & rushed to my laptop to upload to find not even a top 3...


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> No but I have done the right segement balls out & rushed to my laptop to upload to find not even a top 3...


 
Welcome to my world! I got my PB on a climb today, but unfortunately it was on the Beaumont trophy route, so there are pros galore at the top!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Increase your pedal tension maybe?



Mtb spd cranked as hard as they go. Worth changing?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Welcome to my world! I got my PB on a climb today, but unfortunately it was on the Beaumont trophy route, so there are pros galore at the top!



Said it before but tour of Britain passed though my patch.

Strava freefall.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Mtb spd cranked as hard as they go. Worth changing?


 
Not sure, but I have never pulled out of my Look Keo classic's going uphill or during a "sprint" (using the term lightly, as I am referring to interval training). I have accidently disengaged a couple of times when coming down hill then going to pedal and finding myself in a much too small gear and somehow disengaging as the pedals spin with no resistance, but only when the cleat was VERY worn.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Nov 2012)

You shouldn't becoming unclipped. Something must be wrong... does your hill climbing technique incorporate a crazy waggle of the ankle or something?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2012)

He does the shimmy!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You shouldn't becoming unclipped. Something must be wrong... does your hill climbing technique incorporate a crazy waggle of the ankle or something?



I have no idea, I'll study myself 

I only come unclipped when giving it my all, which is the worst time of course!


----------



## Ian193 (25 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have no idea, I'll study myself
> 
> I only come unclipped when giving it my all, which is the worst time of course!


 
How old are the cleats they could be unclipping because of being worn out


----------



## doctornige (25 Nov 2012)

I rode out today with my new summer jersey on over my winter longs. Thing is, this is a Polocini Test Team jersey, so I now have the opportunity to bez it round the Peak with an actual Strava logo on my back.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

Ian193 said:


> How old are the cleats they could be unclipping because of being worn out



Gawd knows, the cleats are new but the pedals are ancient and secondhand.


----------



## gaz (27 Nov 2012)

Went for a segment this morning on the way into work, did just enough to get kom. Or at least i thought I did.
Uploaded onto strava and nothing. no kom, not even a top 10.
Turns on the segment was created with dodgy gps data and my ride didn't even register. So I created a correct one and got KOM


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Went for a segment this morning on the way into work, did just enough to get kom. Or at least i thought I did.
> Uploaded onto strava and nothing. no kom, not even a top 10.
> Turns on the segment was created with dodgy gps data and my ride didn't even register. So I created a correct one and got KOM


 
Good idea! Did you give it a similar name? There's an uphill segment near my house that I'd have to go through several neighbour's houses to get KOM on!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Nov 2012)

Was utterly hyped for my lunchtime ride today, there's a rare southerly wind and it's perfect for a segment I've been fighting for... but I had a visit from the fairy on the way out and had to abort


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Was utterly hyped for my lunchtime ride today, there's a rare southerly wind and it's perfect for a segment I've been fighting for... but I had a visit from the fairy on the way out and had to abort


 
That is the opposite to us up here. Rare northerly today, normaly have southerly winds. Still get the fairys round here though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> That is the opposite to us up here. Rare northerly today, normaly have southerly winds. Still get the fairys round here though.


 
I think my trouble is triplefold:

I work on an industrial estate
I've done about 1000 miles on these Swalbe Blizzard Sport tyres and they're looking a bit sad
I mocked the fairy in a blog post once


----------



## 4F (27 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Was utterly hyped for my lunchtime ride today, there's a rare southerly wind and it's perfect for a segment I've been fighting for... but I had a visit from the fairy on the way out and had to abort


 
Which one were you heading for ? . I see that at least the puncture was close to your work given you 0.8 mile strava ride ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Which one were you heading for ? . I see that at least the puncture was close to your work given you 0.8 mile strava ride ...


 
I was after the Papermill Lane (towards Bramford) segment, I felt really good about it today!


----------



## gaz (27 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Good idea! Did you give it a similar name? There's an uphill segment near my house that I'd have to go through several neighbour's houses to get KOM on!


Exactly the same but added (Correct GPS data)


----------



## gaz (27 Nov 2012)

1 second off getting a 3 way KOM tonight.. balls!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

Stupid segment...must stop a few feet past a red light. I was bloomin 9 seconds up at that point.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Nov 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/29549985#518407418
Ussually a bit of a stickler for things being reasonably accurate... I don't think this is... I live not far from here and the claims of Strava that this stretch is a catagory 4 climb at an average grade of 15% is perphaps a slight exageration... I think it's actually 0% grade.. maybe its one of those fantom hills?


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I have ridden the wrong way down a particular segment that my mate told me about, should have checked the direction before I set off
> I also had a mechanical just at the start of a short uphill segment, went back down to fix it which took a while (snapped mech hanger) and ended up taking 34 minutes and was not surprisingly last



Done something similar on a segment. Hit the Brickworks in the big ring, then dropped the chain shifting down, re-hooked it on, turned round, left the segment and then rejoined. Think Strava takes your time from entering first as I was way down the field despite a fast ascent. Or that's what I keep telling myself. LOL


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

I can pull out of MTB SPDs quite easily, especially with a worn cleat. Never pulled out of my Look Deltas though, as they are very stiff to unclip (high tension). Did keep pulling out of the track bikes pedals though, but those pedals are knackered.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

North westerley forecast tomorrow. Now, do I try and retake a segment off another CC'er ...


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> North westerley forecast tomorrow. Now, do I try and retake a segment off another CC'er ...



Who.......... LOL


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)

Not sayin.

Let's put it this way, I could end up with no KoM's left in a short space of time.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Not sayin.
> 
> Let's put it this way, I could end up with no KoM's left in a short space of time.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2012)




----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Nov 2012)

*THE GRIMPEUR*
* *


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2012)

Well it's not Brinksway. Headwind


----------



## MrJamie (27 Nov 2012)

Just noticed the scale on Strava's heart rate graph is insane, it goes 0-400


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

Anyone tried x-features yet? Pretty handy they are.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Nov 2012)

Just on the settings page now, reading it all...

Ok, so just 2 features released for now but it's a start. Good that they are thinking carefully about how Strava works and how it can be improved!


----------



## PpPete (28 Nov 2012)

Do they include a LRoM ?
I'd qualify for a few...


----------



## Pauln (28 Nov 2012)

Went out for an hour this morning, it was a bit windy, but managed 4 PR's on my new bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Which one were you heading for ? . I see that at least the puncture was close to your work given you 0.8 mile strava ride ...


 
I had another go at Papermill lane today but on my way out to start it I found out there are temporary traffic lights!

But I did get KOM on a segment that I have been battling with ever since I first signed up for Strava, it's called the 'Sproughton Brisk ( Reverse )' and I'm not normally so imodest, but I'm quite proud to say I fricken trounced it. I'm now quite pleased that I got a puncture on the way to work this morning, because it meant I had to take the singlespeed home and swap it for the geared bike!


----------



## gaz (28 Nov 2012)

Does the 'check for new segments' functionality on veloviewer work for anyone else?
The bar gets to about 98% and it just stops, been like this for over 2 hours. Admittedly I have logged 999 rides on strava.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Does the 'check for new segments' functionality on veloviewer work for anyone else?
> The bar gets to about 98% and it just stops, been like this for over 2 hours. Admittedly I have logged 999 rides on strava.


Shouldn't take that long.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Does the 'check for new segments' functionality on veloviewer work for anyone else?
> The bar gets to about 98% and it just stops, been like this for over 2 hours. Admittedly I have logged 999 rides on strava.



Works fine for me.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2012)

Your machine must be FUBAR'd, Gaz. Format the harddrive immediately!


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Does the 'check for new segments' functionality on veloviewer work for anyone else?
> The bar gets to about 98% and it just stops, been like this for over 2 hours. Admittedly I have logged 999 rides on strava.


 
I sometimes have to do it twice as I get the problem you have. Then again you and me have a lot of rides to process.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2012)

err-why are my rides and distance at zero in my sig?


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Nov 2012)

Strava has been playing me up for a while with uploading 9 times out of 10 it goes through even though the "processing" lines never progress to complete, the odd occasion it wipes the GPS data on the ride. So I always leave it till last now. Garmin + Endomondo works perfectly for me so I guess it is not my 705 playing up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> err-why are my rides and distance at zero in my sig?


 
I think the fella changed the way the sigs work, I fixed my zero rides by going and getting new code from the site.


----------



## gaz (29 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Your machine must be FUBAR'd, Gaz. Format the harddrive immediately!


Lol tried it on two machines. One which has a 100mb internet connection.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> Lol tried it on two machines. One which has a 100mb internet connection.


<geek>I very much doubt the crunching is done using your computer's processing power, you're executing a command that the server then carries out. At a guess I'd say the updates are happening but the animation that shows it completing isn't working on your browser.</geek>


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I think the fella changed the way the sigs work, I fixed my zero rides by going and getting new code from the site.


 
sorted-cheers boss.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> sorted-cheers boss.


 
:tips hat, bows and knocks forehead on desk:


----------



## gaz (29 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> <geek>I very much doubt the crunching is done using your computer's processing power, you're executing a command that the server then carries out. At a guess I'd say the updates are happening but the animation that shows it completing isn't working on your browser.</geek>


It appears that your internet connection is used to make multiple connections to the strava api.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2012)

gaz said:


> It appears that your internet connection is used to make multiple connections to the strava api.


 
Really? I'm very surprised that the connection isn't between the website and the Strava API.


----------



## mangid (29 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Really? I'm very surprised that the connection isn't between the website and the Strava API.


Looks like quite a lot takes place in the browser, there is a generic stravaapi which looks as though it simply forwards a Strava API request (cross domain?), the results are collated in the browser and then saved


----------



## gaz (29 Nov 2012)

Perhaps there is a limit on the strava api as to how many requests a domain/IP can make in a certain time period.
I'll give feedback on veloviewer.


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2012)

Got a PR on a section of cycle track this morning at 06:30 !
Nobody about & my CREE headlight lighting up my way


----------



## Fnaar (3 Dec 2012)

Apols if this has been posted before, but I thought this multi-strava-map viewer was a potentially useful tool. Though I haven't found a use for it yet, beyond going "ooh, look at all my rides". It will show a map of all your rides; you can specify dates etc)

http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2012)

For us lot 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPNCgda4xD0


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Dec 2012)

Genius!


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2012)

This one is strava specific


----------



## Pauln (4 Dec 2012)

Brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (4 Dec 2012)

4F said:


> This one is strava specific




Almost the same reaction as I just had when I saw the 700+ place changes on veloviewer due to the strava placings bug finally being fixed.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

One of many Strava Hitler clips it would appear!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (6 Dec 2012)

Just received the first ever "Uh oh" email from strava......KOM gone, motivation is back.........It is a war out there after all..


----------



## zizou (6 Dec 2012)

For some reason the suffer scores are showing up even if you are not a premium user.

What is your highest? I have a couple at 321 which is classed as 'epic'


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Dec 2012)

Not for me, they're not.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Dec 2012)

They were showing for me too, but it seem's that bug has now been ironed out!

On another note, another dumb ass mileage challenge, F*CK YOU STRAVA!


----------



## HLaB (8 Dec 2012)

Lol, I got an 'uh-oh' email today and followed the link, they'd a max speed of 86mph and several other KOM's (one being 44.4mph)  What is funny, the section I had KOM on, is in town and they are less than 1mph faster


----------



## Spartak (8 Dec 2012)

Lost a couple of KOM's this week  .... an incentive for next week !

But did manage a 6th place this morning on a normally busy section, but at 6 in the morning & the lights in my favour I went flat out !!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/31411133#536190056


----------



## gaz (10 Dec 2012)

Just updated my placings due to that bug being fixed. 1,130 worse placings


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2012)

gaz said:


> Just updated my placings due to that bug being fixed. 1,130 worse placings


I only have one worse, I guess it was pessimistic for me before


----------



## zizou (11 Dec 2012)

noticed this in a q&a with Koen de Kort @ http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2012/12/ask-koen-de-kort/

_I remember watching Marc de Maar and Laurens Ten Dam racing each other during the stages in Tour of California for the Strava segments by starting the climbs in the back of the bunch and getting to the top as far as possible to the front to make sure they’d have the segment over the other rider. It was very amusing to watch for the other riders in the bunch that knew about this rivalry. Unfortunately I’m not on Strava myself so I’m not sure what other riders would snipe Strava segments during races but I have heard rumours that Taylor Phinney has also been sniping away!_


----------



## 400bhp (11 Dec 2012)

I see gaz has changed his name.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Dec 2012)

G.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2012)

Strava excuse No 58-
Front light fell off in the middle of a pitch black segment through the park  was gonna get kom too


----------



## gaz (12 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> I see gaz has changed his name.


Won't stay like that for long.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Dec 2012)

They seemed to have removed the max 5 and 10 minute power estimates from the non premium members. Not an issue but I bet they still offer it on the premium version.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Strava excuse No 58-
> Front light fell off in the middle of a pitch black segment through the park  was gonna get kom too


 
Strava Excuse No 59:- Potsy got in my way on the TPT and I only got second on the Segment. Flippin mega lumens lights


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Strava excuse No 58-
> Front light fell off in the middle of a pitch black segment through the park  was gonna get kom too


Light stayed put tonight, kom was mine


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

Top right hand corner of the dashboard page:
*Weekly Progress*

*54.9mi*

Cycling

This Week









Errr-that makes no sense??


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

Somebody has made a new segment up in Whalley Lancashire, somehow I am 2nd of 14, and it's uphill 
http://app.strava.com/segments/2953949


----------



## 400bhp (14 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Somebody has made a new segment up in Whalley Lancashire, somehow I am 2nd of 14, and it's uphill
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2953949


 
You rode it on April 1 - you couldn't make it up..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Somebody has made a new segment up in Whalley Lancashire, somehow I am 2nd of 14, and it's uphill
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2953949


 
don't worry - I managed a QOM on Tuesday night in the dark, in dense freezing fog & icy road conditions on an unlit road, without even knowing the segment existed (my iPhone lives in my pocket, I don't watch it).
it was on the return leg of a 21 mile in & out to help my mother go shopping! (I only did 11.6km before my OH found me in and took me home in the car because he wanted tea earlier - shame it ended up being later becuase I had my bike to see to, change clothes and reheat the casserole before we could eat it - if I had been allowed to cycle the entire route home, he could have had tea waiting for me when I got home and we could have eaten earlier - but he was not doing joined up thinking that night).


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> You rode it on April 1 - you couldn't make it up..


That's when I had my 'race' with @dr_pink  1 second off kom.


----------



## gaz (15 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> They seemed to have removed the max 5 and 10 minute power estimates from the non premium members. Not an issue but I bet they still offer it on the premium version.


Removed for premium members as well.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Dec 2012)

http://blog.strava.com/new-premium-feature-advanced-power-training-analysis-5436/
probably due ot the launch of this.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Dec 2012)

^Nice 
Now I just need a power meter!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> ^Nice
> Now I just need a power meter!


 
Only a grand or so.......


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Dec 2012)

Father Christmas... are you watching this thread?! I have been a good boy this year - I swear!


----------



## HLaB (16 Dec 2012)

Got destroyed on this segment today, but even if it was local I doubt I could get it back


----------



## Pauln (17 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Top right hand corner of the dashboard page:
> *Weekly Progress*
> 
> *54.9mi*
> ...


 
It is just an advert for another premium feature. Will the basic ever get improved, do you think?


----------



## on the road (20 Dec 2012)

Some cheeky c**t flagged one of my KOMs but I didn't even get notification from strava 

I took advantage of near Gale force winds to get the KOM but it seems someone flagged it because when I clicked on the section my KOM wasn't there. Well I've put it back now and I've got me KOM back http://app.strava.com/segments/2375787 Let's see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


> Some cheeky c**t flagged one of my KOMs but I didn't even get notification from strava
> 
> I took advantage of near Gale force winds to get the KOM but it seems someone flagged it because when I clicked on the section my KOM wasn't there. Well I've put it back now and I've got me KOM back http://app.strava.com/segments/2375787 Let's see how long it lasts this time.


Strava is annoying sometimes with alerts but other times it doesn't inform you when your KOM is beaten or a segment flagged


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

Pauln said:


> It is just an advert for another premium feature. Will the basic ever get improved, do you think?


 
Not a very good advert is it!


----------



## 400bhp (20 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Strava is annoying sometimes with alerts but other times it doesn't inform you when your KOM is beaten or a segment flagged


 
I suspect they don't inform you because they would spend an inordinate amount of time re-instaling segments/rides.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Got destroyed on this segment today, but even if it was local I doubt I could get it back


Pretty sure that is indeed the man himself. Judging by the Kom count and followers. Bloody fast.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> I suspect they don't inform you because they would spend an inordinate amount of time re-instaling segments/rides.


Veloviewer will keep you informed though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Dec 2012)

Went out on the Cx bike today. Soaked to the bone but picked up a 4mile flat KOM. It ascends 100m over 4miles. Managed a sweet 27.2mph average. The Cx bike is a flying machine!!!
There may have been a very slight tailwind.


----------



## nathanicola (28 Dec 2012)

Totaly pi**ed off today, my workmates and i use a segment that i made through town that we all ride to and from work and its just for a friendly bit of comp between us. Well some to**er flagged it as hazzardous so Strava took the leader board down, no warnings no message from Strava nothing. If they just looked at the fastest times they could see they were done in the early hrs and when the roads are dead, that was the whole point of it, you have to know the area to know when the traffic is quietist. Why does it only take 1 person to flag it and spoil the fun of 10 or so early birds.If you think a segment is hazzardous dont compete for it simple.
Rant over.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2012)

Trouble is you will get some KOM nutter trying to do it at 8.30am, I assume the course went through junctions, traffic lights etc?


----------



## nathanicola (28 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Trouble is you will get some KOM nutter trying to do it at 8.30am, I assume the course went through junctions, traffic lights etc?


Yeah and just because he can't get any where near KOM because of the traffic, he assumes we must be riding it dangerously and he flags it. Yes there are lights in it but when i took the kom i actually stoped at a set, all the time is made up on the last long straight where the wind allways seems to be in your face.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Dec 2012)

Sorry, but I agree with Strava - if it goes through traffic light junctions then it should be flagged. Not that this is their real reason for doing it though.

You can always set up an almost identical segment yourself.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

Well I have joined Strava since getting my Garmin.

I love the segment thing, setup a few and then realised that about 70 other people have actually ridden that route before. Meaning that I am hovering around the 20/30 position mark for most of them.
There is one segment where the leader (strangely the same guy on all of the segments) has averaged 35mph over speed humps!

You can find my page here: http://app.strava.com/athletes/1328588


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2012)

LOCO said:


> Trouble is you will get some KOM nutter trying to do it at 8.30am, I assume the course went through junctions, traffic lights etc?


 
I rode one of my KOM's at 4:30 in the morning and I do admit I was a RLJ'er ( only 1 with very good vision )


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2012)

Just created a segment on a section of Ring Road close to home, only 1.2kms & fairly flat.

http://app.strava.com/segments/3097457

Strava has updated stats & I'm 10th .......... gives me something to aim for in New Year


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

There is a bridge near me that I have set a segment on. I am currently 5th out of 18 with a time of 0:54 over 0.2 miles (the bridge has a junction at the top). The fastest time is 0:46 and I could have beaten it today if it wasnt for the learner driver who I decided to be polite to had stalled. 
I am really in with a chance of beating it.
http://app.strava.com/segments/3071795


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Dec 2012)

I went mountain biking in Wales a couple of days ago and took the Garmin. Not the normal good placings I seem to get when I am out on the road . In fact it was quite depressing seeing how low down the rankings I was on sections when I came to the end of them yeah I was flying on that bit.  Some of the guys riding the trails must be mental.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Just created a segment on a section of Ring Road close to home, only 1.2kms & fairly flat.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3097457
> 
> Strava has updated stats & I'm 10th .......... gives me something to aim for in New Year


Well you could go up to 9th if you flagged the KOM who has an average speed of 44.5 mph and has travelled 122 miles in 2 hours 37 mins. He was certainly in his car at the time, or at the very least due a random drugs test.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> There is a bridge near me that I have set a segment on. I am currently 5th out of 18 with a time of 0:54 over 0.2 miles (the bridge has a junction at the top). The fastest time is 0:46 and I could have beaten it today if it wasnt for the learner driver who I decided to be polite to had stalled.
> I am really in with a chance of beating it.
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3071795


Just remember to do so safely Matthew. KOM's in heavy traffic or through junctions/red lights are best left to those with a death wish. Or those riding at 4am in the morning to bag KOM's. @ Andrew C.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I went mountain biking in Wales a couple of days ago and took the Garmin. Not the normal good placings I seem to get when I am out on the road . In fact it was quite depressing seeing how low down the rankings I was on sections when I came to the end of them yeah I was flying on that bit.  Some of the guys riding the trails must be mental.


Nah it was just the over eating and drinking at xmas time that let you down. Nail it next time.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> .... In fact it was quite depressing seeing how low down the rankings I was on sections when I came to the end of them yeah I was flying on that bit.  Some of the guys riding the trails must be mental.


 
Flying is something my strava frequently has me doing.... this is one of the slower flights! this one was on my steel touring bike which weighs 22kg... It randomly ended there BTW...


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Well you could go up to 9th if you flagged the KOM who has an average speed of 44.5 mph and has travelled 122 miles in 2 hours 37 mins. He was certainly in his car at the time, or at the very least due a random drugs test.


 
Cheers, how do you flag his ride ???


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Just remember to do so safely Matthew. KOM's in heavy traffic or through junctions/red lights are best left to those with a death wish. Or those riding at 4am in the morning to bag KOM's. @ Andrew C.


I am going to get better standings in the summer. I have the pannier rack on my bike ATM which adds another 3kg so I am not exactly in the best shape to be flying up hills. Plus I am getting a new bike in Jan which I have got purposefully for club rides and KOM's.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Dec 2012)

Spartak said:


> Cheers, how do you flag his ride ???


 
Click on the date from his ride. It will then show you his segment attempt. On the top right of the map it should say "back to ride". Click that and then you will be able to flag his "ride".


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Click on the date from his ride. It will then show you his segment attempt. On the top right of the map it should say "back to ride". Click that and then you will be able to flag his "ride".


Would I get away with flagging everyone who is above me in the rankings so that I am KOM on all of the hills near me?


----------



## 400bhp (29 Dec 2012)

Don't be a twat.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Don't be a twat.


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Click on the date from his ride. It will then show you his segment attempt. On the top right of the map it should say "back to ride". Click that and then you will be able to flag his "ride".


 
Ta .......... up to 9th


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

Nabbed one of those really annoying KOM's today where you are joined KOM. Thing is you don't get the KOM in your KOM list!! I now have 3 of those and nothing to show for it. Grumpy!


----------



## 400bhp (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Nabbed one of those really annoying KOM's today where you are joined KOM. Thing is you don't get the KOM in your KOM list!! I now have 3 of those and nothing to show for it. Grumpy!


 
Depends which list you are looking at.

[veloviewer]


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> Depends which list you are looking at.
> 
> [veloviewer]


Veloviewer shows it. Strava doesn't. Odd.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Dec 2012)

I think Mr Veloviewer needs a job at Strava/Garmin.


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2012)

Updated my mobile Strava app the other day, much better now, almost like the website


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> I think Mr Veloviewer needs a job at Strava/Garmin.


Possibly but then they would control him. Just now he is able to do as he pleases.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Dec 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Possibly but then they would control him. Just now he is able to do as he pleases.


 
As in 1984?


----------



## 400bhp (30 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Updated my mobile Strava app the other day, much better now, almost like the website


 
You have a garmin though?

And why haven't you been out on my rides?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> As in 1984?


Exactly! 
​


----------



## gaz (30 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> You have a garmin though?
> 
> And why haven't you been out on my rides?


I heard your rides were too slow for Potsy.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Dec 2012)

Not enough park loitering more like.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (30 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Here....
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/904401


 
Just noticed this is about 5 mins from where I work, I may have a new lunch time activity!


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2012)

Martin Archer said:


> Just noticed this is about 5 mins from where I work, I may have a new lunch time activity!


Ooh, that is 'our' segment, careful


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2012)

400bhp said:


> And why haven't you been out on my rides?


I'll be back in 2013, once fit


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2012)

Actually found out i was 9th out of over a 1000 attempts yesterday and i did not know it was there or i would have gone for it , now i have a garmin i will have to start learning the local segments at least i know why people keep going silly on rides now


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2013)

Got my first miles in this morning towards the latest Strava 'challenge'.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> Just noticed this is about 5 mins from where I work, I may have a new lunch time activity!


 
Martin you have the coolest avatar


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

This might be of interest to you Strava guys: http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php

If you put your rider ID in (highlight your name on the dashboard and look at the bottom left /athletes/------) and click load, you can see all of your rides on one map.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> This might be of interest to you Strava guys: http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php
> 
> If you put your rider ID in (highlight your name on the dashboard and look at the bottom left /athletes/------) and click load, you can see all of your rides on one map.


 
thats coooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2013)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Went out today and forgot to charge the garmin. 1mile and the battery went dead.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2013)

2nd attempt with garmin today, i knew i was not going to be scoring well today as my legs ached from the start (dumbell lunges last night ) and i am out of shape, good 1.5 mph below best average but here goes...
http://app.strava.com/activities/35122653


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jan 2013)

2 KOM's and a 2nd place today. Start 2013 as you mean to go on. 

Happy new year fellow Strava addicts.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Jan 2013)

KOM here as well and a 4th out of 1019. Happy with that as a hangover recovery ride.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

My first KOM!!!!!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/35144977#575032348


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> My first KOM!!!!!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35144977#575032348



W00t! Here's to many more!


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> W00t! Here's to many more!


Yep. I am most likely to get a few when I have got my new bike and go on the club runs. I only head into the hills in the summer.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2013)

Didn't know where to post this either on the LA thread or here, opted for here lol

http://app.strava.com/segments/685075 Guessing Russell is a personal trainer or just a friend as he seems to be 2nd place most of the time, guess he knows not to sprint past LA in the last few metres of a climb  Might not get paid..

Guess he creats quite a few segments too! http://app.strava.com/segments/716607


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jan 2013)

Good to see he isn't following anyone.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Didn't know where to post this either on the LA thread or here, opted for here lol
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/685075 Guessing Russell is a personal trainer or just a friend as he seems to be 2nd place most of the time, guess he knows not to sprint past LA in the last few metres of a climb  Might not get paid..
> 
> Guess he creats quite a few segments too! http://app.strava.com/segments/716607


 
"Russell" is the slower (drug free) alter ego?


----------



## gaz (2 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Guess he creats quite a few segments too! http://app.strava.com/segments/716607


Segments are automatically created if they fall under a 'categorized' hill climb.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Segments are automatically created if they fall under a 'categorized' hill climb.


That caught me out at first, I wondered who was creating a stupid cat 4 segment through the Crescent Bridge Rbt (from Cowgate to the rail bridge apex); then I realised it was me, automatically


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

My KOM here: http://app.strava.com/rides/35144977#575032348 isnt coming up in my sig. Does anyone know why? Also I have a winning time here: http://app.strava.com/activities/35144977#575032349 which is not showing as a KOM.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jan 2013)

You need to update your rides on Veloviewer.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You need to update your rides on Veloviewer.


Thanks. I thought it would update automatically.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jan 2013)

So do you flag this ride, or report it to the police?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> So do you flag this ride, or report it to the police?


won't worry just imagine the fun I could have  - I have 3 rides that have higher average speeds than that maximum... though have to confess mine usually don't follow roads as such more straightline them (see page 148)
what gets me is that my average speed is considerably higher than my maximum speed!


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2013)

Moved up from 8th to 5th last night on the 'Col de Rodway'

http://app.strava.com/segments/2544335


----------



## Fasta Asloth (3 Jan 2013)

nathanicola said:


> Totaly pi**ed off today, my workmates and i use a segment that i made through town that we all ride to and from work and its just for a friendly bit of comp between us. Well some to**er flagged it as hazzardous so Strava took the leader board down, no warnings no message from Strava nothing. If they just looked at the fastest times they could see they were done in the early hrs and when the roads are dead, that was the whole point of it, you have to know the area to know when the traffic is quietist. Why does it only take 1 person to flag it and spoil the fun of 10 or so early birds.If you think a segment is hazzardous dont compete for it simple.
> Rant over.


 
can't you just recreate the segment in strava using one of your rides that covers the deleted segment?


----------



## nathanicola (4 Jan 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> can't you just recreate the segment in strava using one of your rides that covers the deleted segment?


 Allready done, and now in 2nd place.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jan 2013)

Lost a KOM today and it's miles away. Have to take it on the chin 

For now..............


----------



## Spartak (4 Jan 2013)

PR'd today on the 'Severn Road Bridge' segment ........ 6:40 !
Now up to 262th place


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2013)

today's attempt at flying - think I may have to give strava up - I was genuinely cycling - though not on the triban 3 today, but my new rockhopper. what really confuses me is that there is a very small section towards the "end" of it where it started to log what I was cycling and followed the road for an short period before letting me fly onwards again...


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> today's attempt at flying - think I may have to give strava up - I was genuinely cycling - though not on the triban 3 today, but my new rockhopper. what really confuses me is that there is a very small section towards the "end" of it where it started to log what I was cycling and followed the road for an short period before letting me fly onwards again....


 
I used to have issues when using a smart phone to record Strava and Endomondo. I got the cheapest bike specific Garmin they do and it is far more accurate. It also has really good battery life, which was always a concern using the phone as I had visions of being miles from anywhere having a crash or serious mechanical and having no battery life left on the phone.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jan 2013)

Doing a longer route tomorrow as the fam are going to a panto. Get a few more segments under my belt.


----------



## Rasmus (6 Jan 2013)

I received a Garmin 200 for Christmas and took it out for the first proper test today. I think this strava business could become quite addictive, although I suspect I'll need to seek out some fairly obscure segments in order to have any chance of a KOM.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jan 2013)

My club mate (mountain goat/whippet) just stole one of my few cat3 KOM's.
Civil war!!!!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> My club mate (mountain goat/whippet) just stole one of my few cat3 KOM's.
> Civil war!!!!


are you sure he's a "mate"?


----------



## tug benson (7 Jan 2013)

Got myself up to 9th in a wee sprint segment, i reckon by the time the summer comes i`ll be out the top 20

http://app.strava.com/segments/3097939


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, is this possible?:
http://app.strava.com/activities/36486141#588346926
The guy in the lead seems to have a remarkably high average for such a road.


----------



## sddg7tfl (7 Jan 2013)

There's 2 segments in Kings Lynn (Norfolk) within the public area known as "The Walks".
All i can say is someone doesn't take strava too seriously.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Hey guys, is this possible?:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36486141#588346926
> The guy in the lead seems to have a remarkably high average for such a road.


No, looks like he took his bike in a car, cycled then drove away. If you look at his "ride" there is a double red line to the south of the ride. If you then match up where his speed starts to clim it is to the nort of start. Flag the ride.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Hey guys, is this possible?:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36486141#588346926
> The guy in the lead seems to have a remarkably high average for such a road.


 
It looks a bit dodgy. If you look at the ride he has a top speed of 64 mph. Looks like he probably went mountain biking and left the Garmin on, on top of the car.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jan 2013)

Snap


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Hey guys, is this possible?:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36486141#588346926
> The guy in the lead seems to have a remarkably high average for such a road.


Top 3 need flagged. All have stupid top speeds and unrealistic averages going up that hill.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> are you sure he's a "mate"?


Lets just say i am glad he is my friend and not my Strava enemy. Any climb he goes for he gets. PITA!! 
He's maybe just doing an Armstrong and showing the boys who is boss.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Top 3 need flagged. All have stupid top speeds and unrealistic averages going up that hill.


I have flagged them. It seems that two of them had done some racing at Marsh Tracks and forgotten to turn off the device.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2013)

I lost one of my KOMs to a unrealistic speed, I then found out the cyclist had been knocked off and that was the hospital dash; I didn't have the heart to flag it.


----------



## nathanicola (7 Jan 2013)

There is a chap in our area that seems to be taking just about every kom around here, he has over 60,well on thursday i took one from him and first thing friday morning he took it straight back with a 30 sec leed. He then posted on my ride 'sorry you couldnt keep your kom long but you knew that didnt you, have fun, ride safe.' cheeky ba**ard. I'll get it back if it kills me lol, i'm only 4 sec behind on it now and 7 sec on another of his.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2013)

nathanicola said:


> There is a chap in our area that seems to be taking just about every kom around here, he has over 60,well on thursday i took one from him and first thing friday morning he took it straight back with a 30 sec leed. He then posted on my ride 'sorry you couldnt keep your kom long but you knew that didnt you, have fun, ride safe.' cheeky ba**ard. I'll get it back if it kills me lol, i'm only 4 sec behind on it now and 7 sec on another of his.


Cheeky B'stard indeed, face to face with friends you might have that banter but not with somebody you don't actually know. You should get a motorbike and go up the hills just a few secs or less faster than him and when/if he beats its, do it again, etc. etc


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I lost one of my KOMs to a unrealistic speed, I then found out the cyclist had been knocked off and that was the hospital dash; I didn't have the heart to flag it.


Tough love Hlab. It's the only way they will learn!!


----------



## tug benson (8 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I lost one of my KOMs to a unrealistic speed, I then found out the cyclist had been knocked off and that was the hospital dash; I didn't have the heart to flag it.


 
I know i shouldn`t laugh but i find that funny


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> I know i shouldn`t laugh but i find that funny



Even my wife had a guilty laugh about that and she couldn't give a rats ass about Strava.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (8 Jan 2013)

Interesting read if hasn't been posted already... http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness/biking/How-Strava-Is-Changing-The-Way-We-Ride.html


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jan 2013)

@4f this segment needs to be reclaimed for Cycle Chat  http://app.strava.com/segments/2363053


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> @4f this segment needs to be reclaimed for Cycle Chat  http://app.strava.com/segments/2363053


 
Yep that one is on my radar, just need the right conditions and it will be back. The problem with that one is getting slowed by cars


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> Yep that one is on my radar, just need the right conditions and it will be back. The problem with that one is getting slowed by cars



I have the problem of being slowed by my legs


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Jan 2013)




----------



## simon the viking (9 Jan 2013)

I was warned about Strava in a thread I started about phone apps, when I got my blackberry holder. I didn't believe reports about how addictive it can be. I do now! totally addicted after just a few days. Every commute has become a series of time trials trying to scalp the person above you and gain personal bests.... Great fun.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


>


 
You've joined then.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (9 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> I was warned about Strava in a thread I started about phone apps, when I got my blackberry holder. I didn't believe reports about how addictive it can be. I do now! totally addicted after just a few days. Every commute has become a series of time trials trying to scalp the person above you and gain personal bests.... Great fun.


 
just wait till your first KOM is taken from you......


----------



## Kies (9 Jan 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> just wait till your first KOM is taken from you......




My one was taken recently ... it's killing me. I am trying to lose more weight and train on the hybrid. The idea being i will be super fast come the spring!!!!!


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


>


 
Behave....


----------



## simon the viking (9 Jan 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> just wait till your first KOM is taken from you......


sorry still new to strava, what's a KOM


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> sorry still new to strava, what's a KOM


King Of the Mountains. It basically means the person who has the winning time on a segment. If you loose a KOM, you get a message and you then go out and try to beat the person who beat you.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

New bike coming tomorrow (hopefully) so look out local KOM's, I'm coming!


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> sorry still new to strava, what's a KOM


 
As Matthew says King of the Mountain but in essence no mountains are required / involved most of the time. Its just a bit catchier than "FCOWTW" Fastest commuter on way to work


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

I am close to getting another KOM but need a very strong tailwind.

http://app.strava.com/activities/36934084#593276959
Currently 11th with 24.3m/h but need to beat 29.3m/h. Seems impossible.


----------



## simon the viking (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> King Of the Mountains. It basically means the person who has the winning time on a segment. If you loose a KOM, you get a message and you then go out and try to beat the person who beat you.


cheers for the info. I'm nowhere near the top of any segment so no danger there then.


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am close to getting another KOM but need a very strong tailwind.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36934084#593276959
> Currently 11th with 24.3m/h but need to beat 29.3m/h. Seems impossible.


 
And a good draft


----------



## Fasta Asloth (9 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> cheers for the info. I'm nowhere near the top of any segment so no danger there then.


You'll soon learn how to make your own segments, you can still have a KOM with only you riding the route..... I'm too slow to actually beat anyone...


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> You'll soon learn how to make your own segments,* you can still have a KOM with only you riding the route*..... I'm too slow to actually beat anyone...


Or you could go down a dead end road that noone has been before.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> And a good draft


Its a 20mph limit road. When I did my PB, I was doing 18mph going up the bridge and 30 down it. I will probably beat it in the summer, too dangerous to go for it in this weather.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Or you could go down a dead end road that noone has been before.


It won't be a KOM for long, somebody will route it out on veloviewer or something. I made one on my front path, the next day I had 100 cyclists in my garden


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its a 20mph limit road. When I did my PB, I was doing 18mph going up the bridge and 30 down it. I will probably beat it in the summer, too dangerous to go for it in this weather.


 
This one http://app.strava.com/segments/2176916 is a cycle chat 1-2-3 involving some serious drafting (apart from @Andrew Culture who was slow off the mark )


----------



## Fasta Asloth (9 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Or you could go down a dead end road that noone has been before.


 
wouldnt that be the same thing? You would still be the only one who has ridden the route?......


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> This one http://app.strava.com/segments/2176916 is a cycle chat 1-2-3 involving some serious drafting (apart from @Andrew Culture who was slow off the mark )



And on my first ever ride on a singlespeed...

Rule two of Strava - prepare your excuses.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> just wait till your first KOM is taken from you......


 
Just wait till everyone in the local club signs up and annihilates your rankings


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

simon the viking said:


> sorry still new to strava, what's a KOM


and when you here some of us refering to QOM instead, you will know 2 things. 
1 the person concerned is female &
2 given that 90% of stava users are male, the likelihood is I am the only female who has cycled that segment...


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> This one http://app.strava.com/segments/2176916 is a cycle chat 1-2-3 involving some serious drafting (apart from @Andrew Culture who was slow off the mark )


 
Did Andrew stop for a breather?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

What on earth did the fella on the Strava 404 manage to do to his steed?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What on earth did the fella on the Strava 404 manage to do to his steed?
> 
> View attachment 17331


you tried creating a new segment as well then?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you tried creating a new segment as well then?


 
Yup! Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> PR'd today on the 'Severn Road Bridge' segment ........ 6:40 !
> Now up to 262th place


 
6 mins 30 secs today 

Rocketed up to 217th !!!


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2013)

Found this one near me: http://app.strava.com/segments/2595042

Only 3 people! Hope to get it, and thought I had today but the GPS didn't pick it up, partly since the start's off the road!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you tried creating a new segment as well then?



It's working again!


http://app.strava.com/segments/3242758


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jan 2013)

I got a KOM on my way home tonight riding down a pitch black road in the countryside. I didn't know how fast I was going as I couldn't see the Garmin, so just went quick. Probably didn't need to put quite as much effort in.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got a KOM on my way home tonight riding down a pitch black road in the countryside. I didn't know how fast I was going as I couldn't see the Garmin, so just went quick. Probably didn't need to put quite as much effort in.



I got a very scary KOM in much the same way from a CC user not far from here* and when I saw how fast I had gone without being able to see more than a few feet from my front wheel I felt like a bit of a lummuck. I was having to use the white lines in the road just to see the corners!



*it's okay, he goaded me into it


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2013)

Got my 2nd KOM this evening on this route: http://app.strava.com/activities/37155985 along with a 3rd and 5th

However, so few people made it easier  http://app.strava.com/activities/37155985#597115493

Although I went along one and it's still not picked it up - not sure why: http://app.strava.com/segments/2595042 I WILL get this, whenever I've figured out why it's not being picked up. I think they've gone up the pavement on the RHS?

Other little ones locally that WILL be mine:

http://app.strava.com/segments/2709544
http://app.strava.com/segments/1498013
http://app.strava.com/segments/2385718
http://app.strava.com/segments/1277245
http://app.strava.com/segments/1562098
http://app.strava.com/segments/1470329


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got a KOM on my way home tonight riding down a pitch black road in the countryside. I didn't know how fast I was going as I couldn't see the Garmin, so just went quick. Probably didn't need to put quite as much effort in.


I've not got a KOM in the dark but I'm certainly faster on some downhills when I can't see lights round the bend; I hope I don't meet a ninja


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've not got a KOM in the dark but I'm certainly faster on some downhills when I can't see lights round the bend; I hope I don't meet a ninja


Ever since coming 2 whiskers away from hitting a dog on the road, i have decided that going fast downhill is a day time activity only. Never realised what had happened until the dog was behind me. Would have hurt. Lots.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Ever since coming 2 whiskers away from hitting a dog on the road, i have decided that going fast downhill is a day time activity only. Never realised what had happened until the dog was behind me. Would have hurt. Lots.


My  moment in the dark was going down Standingstane Road. I Wasn't going fast FF, two wee lights in the verge caught my eyes, a cat I think, jumped out straight at the side of my bike and somehow? it went between my two wheels and beneath my bottom bracket


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> My  moment in the dark was going down Standingstane Road. I Wasn't going fast FF, two wee lights in the verge caught my eyes, a cat I think, jumped out straight at the side of my bike and somehow? it went between my two wheels and beneath my bottom bracket


Now that's a close call. Just seems that you don't see these things happening in the dark until it's already happened. 

Also when going 30-40mph+ in the dark seems like you are going light speed!! In the day light i can never go fast enough.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Jan 2013)

I have just set a nice 20 miler on some segments that I want to do. It involves this hill: http://app.strava.com/segments/2322472 and this track: http://app.strava.com/segments/1129125. I am never going to be able to do 36mph around the track though. My fastest so far is 24mph.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have just set a nice 20 miler on some segments that I want to do. It involves this hill: http://app.strava.com/segments/2322472 and this track: http://app.strava.com/segments/1129125. I am never going to be able to do 36mph around the track though. My fastest so far is 24mph.


Neither did he, strava is picking up his ride incorrectly; its common place when the start and finish or other roads are close together. I certainly never went round here at nearly 38mph a corrected segment shows it at 22.5mph, which is more realistic.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jan 2013)

Noticed quite a few have very high speeds, often bunched together on certain dates, my 1st thought was that it could be a crit coming toward the bunch sprint, possibly including the sprint. But HLab might be right since the the circuit is quite tight, unlikely to see people averaging 36 mph over a course like that.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> But HLab might be right since the the circuit is quite tight, unlikely to see people averaging 36 mph over a course like that.


I'll upload the vid of me doing my best on the course on the new bike so that you can see how tight the bends are in realtime.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jan 2013)

You sometimes get silly speeds registered if you are riding more than once around the same course. Like this one.


----------



## riggsbie (12 Jan 2013)

I got 2 KOMs today and missed another by 1 second thanks to a numpty bimbling Nissan X Trail which made me brake and then I had to overtake....

http://app.strava.com/activities/37198346


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You sometimes get silly speeds registered if you are riding more than once around the same course. Like this one.


Well here is my stats for what we did: http://app.strava.com/activities/37083513 it doesnt seem to have gone wrong.


----------



## 4F (12 Jan 2013)

riggsbie said:


> I got 2 KOMs today and missed another by 1 second thanks to a numpty bimbling Nissan X Trail which made me brake and then I had to overtake....
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/37198346


 
Nice average speed there


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jan 2013)

riggsbie said:


> I got 2 KOMs today and missed another by 1 second thanks to a numpty bimbling Nissan X Trail which made me brake and then I had to overtake....
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/37198346



Lummy!


----------



## riggsbie (12 Jan 2013)

I was riding a velomobile so I had my own peloton.....but I does weigh about 33kg so a lot of physical effort is required to get t going......


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (12 Jan 2013)

No KOM's today but 4 podium slots and two 4th places. Podiums all climbs. Cat 3 and Cat 4 .


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2013)

Lol, I just updated veloviewer and somebody has made new segments, up a hill I'm 10th out of 79, down it and the preceding lights and roundabout I'm 9th out of 9


----------



## tug benson (12 Jan 2013)

Just noticed this segement from my ride today, I doubt the KOM done this speed

http://app.strava.com/segments/3251782


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Just noticed this segement from my ride today, I doubt the KOM done this speed
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3251782


Perfectly possible,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if you have a motorbike.
His other KOM is 4.3mph, looks like a mtb'er who forgot to switch his garmin off! Flag it


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jan 2013)

Anyone played around with Velo Flow yet?

Great fun.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone played around with Velo Flow yet?
> 
> Great fun.


 
Oh noooo, not more !


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jan 2013)

Picked a soft KOM this morning. It isn't showing as a KOM on my list and on the segment page although I am first on the list the KOM is still the previous guy. Weird  I wonder if it takes a while to update....


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Picked a soft KOM this morning. It isn't showing as a KOM on my list and on the segment page although I am first on the list the KOM is still the previous guy. Weird  I wonder if it takes a while to update....


It shows for me.


----------



## gaz (13 Jan 2013)

Got a nice 3rd place today on a segment I don't regularly ride and on a cross tyres!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> It shows for me.


 
It shows me in first and I got a KOM on the ride summary, but it doesn't show up in my list of KOM's and on the side of the segment page it says the KOM is Warren Mason back in 2011 when I look at it. I have pinged Strava to see if they can shed any light on it.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> It shows me in first and I got a KOM on the ride summary, but it doesn't show up in my list of KOM's and on the side of the segment page it says the KOM is Warren Mason back in 2011 when I look at it. I have pinged Strava to see if they can shed any light on it.


Oops never noticed that, my eyes were just drawn to the KOM crowns


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Jan 2013)

I keep trying to get a PB on the local tack but the weather just isnt on my side. GET WARM!


----------



## gaz (13 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I keep trying to get a PB on the local tack but the weather just isnt on my side. GET WARM!


PEDAL HARDER!


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> PEDAL HARDER!


 
I think Matthew needs to learn The Rules


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

Wow, I dropped from KOM to 23rd over the weekend on *this segment*, I kinda wish I understood the history function here now http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php?segmentId=3242758


----------



## 4F (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, I dropped from KOM to 23rd over the weekend on *this segment*, I kinda wish I understood the history function here now http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php?segmentId=3242758


 
Looks like the 2011 TOB went through there and now the rides are showing, unlucky


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> Looks like the 2011 TOB went through there and now the rides are showing, unlucky


 
There are rather a lot for July 24th 2011 aren't there


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, I dropped from KOM to 23rd over the weekend on *this segment*, I kinda wish I understood the history function here now http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/segmentDetails.php?segmentId=3242758


 I dropped from KOM to 255th; I won't be getting it back shortly looking at the leaders


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I dropped from KOM to 255th; I won't be getting it back shortly looking at the leaders


 
Why not? Myself and another CCer are ahead of the tour of Britain folk on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/2554309 I can't vouch for my fellow CCer but my GOD there was a powerful tailwind the day I took that KOM


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Why not? Myself and another CCer are ahead of the tour of Britain folk on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/2554309 I can't vouch for my fellow CCer but my GOD there was a powerful tailwind the day I took that KOM


I don't think a tail wind would help on that 4 mile climb given the road turns 180deg a few times, even if I was back in the south of Spain


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I don't think a tail wind would help on that 4 mile climb given the road turns 180deg a few times, even if I was back in the south of Spain


 
Even although I've never actually met you, or have any idea how you look I'm inclined to most respectfully agree


----------



## Graham (14 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I dropped from KOM to 255th; I won't be getting it back shortly looking at the leaders


 
I see some lucky so and so went up it yesterday too. Sure the weather was better there than here.


----------



## 4F (15 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Why not? Myself and another CCer are ahead of the tour of Britain folk on this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/2554309 I can't vouch for my fellow CCer but my GOD there was a powerful tailwind the day I took that KOM


 
I hadn't realised you had sneaked that one


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jan 2013)

My third fastest time over The Wizard this morning despite the icey roads weird.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> I hadn't realised you had sneaked that one


 
Hoh yes, Matt _did _notice immediately


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2013)

Went for a few segments on the way home. KOM on 3 of them. One segment I thought would be there wasn't so segment creating time.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jan 2013)

Saw you went down a dead end and back, somewhere near Mitcham Common


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Saw you went down a dead end and back, somewhere near Mitcham Common


Not a dead end, at least not for cyclists. I just double backed. That got me 2 KOM's :P


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jan 2013)

This baffles me a bit. Why would someone (who isn't KoM) set up a segment that is shorter and is entirely within another segment? I got two KoM's and one second place on 3 new segments created that are within another of my KoM's.

Makes no sense.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> This baffles me a bit. Why would someone (who isn't KoM) set up a segment that is shorter and is entirely within another segment? I got two KoM's and one second place on 3 new segments created that are within another of my KoM's.
> 
> Makes no sense.


I've been way behind on a segment, then realised it goes through a signalised junction or something and set up a shorter segment, one that end before the junction, to get a correct gauge (comparison) of how I did up a hill. Are they segments like that ?


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

I'm gonna be shoved well down the order after the TDF comes through here. :-)


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jan 2013)

Set 3 new segments today, and I am in top 10 on all of them.

http://app.strava.com/activities/37811602#611276806 9th
http://app.strava.com/activities/37811602#611277968 7th
http://app.strava.com/activities/37811602#611280127 12th (almost top 10)

But I guess the little tailwind that I had might have helped.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've been way behind on a segment, then realised it goes through a signalised junction or something and set up a shorter segment, one that end before the junction, to get a correct gauge (comparison) of how I did up a hill. Are they segments like that ?


I can understand that, i have a downhill segment i do on my commute but i start with a right turn at a roundabout from normally a dead stop whereas if i were to come from the left i could be doing 20 mph + at the start.
I know i could come from the other way and try to get a better time but its at the end of my commute at the end of the day .


----------



## Rasmus (20 Jan 2013)

Things I learned on the CC ecosse ride yesterday:

The Garmin goes in pause mode when stopped, but idle time still counts on Strava.
The parking area at the top of the Queens View where we stopped to catch our breath admire the view is ever so slightly earlier than the end of the strava segment.
Result: 157th place of 160 at a majestic 7.6 km/h


----------



## gaz (20 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> The Garmin goes in pause mode when stopped, but idle time still counts on Strava.


You can turn that off in the settings.


----------



## Chris08 (20 Jan 2013)

Follow me:

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1308697


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2013)

Chris08 said:


> Follow me:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/athletes/1308697


 
Err, why?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

Chris08 said:


> Follow me:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/athletes/1308697



Okay


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Jan 2013)

Chris08 said:


> Follow me:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/athletes/1308697


 
 your keen to get followers but Strava isn't facebook, it's not about how many mates you have, it's all about speed, epic rides and KOM's! Keep putting miles in and post your rides and celebrate your KOM's on the forum... if people wanna follow you they will


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

The Garmin took the longest time ever this morning to locate my position. Probably due to the heavy snowfall acting like a barrier.

Had a nice tailwind though and set a few PR's.


----------



## on the road (21 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> your keen to get followers but Strava isn't facebook, it's not about how many mates you have, it's all about speed, epic rides and KOM's! Keep putting miles in and post your rides and celebrate your KOM's on the forum... if people wanna follow you they will


Maybe he's a serial friend collector, I've heard of them


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jan 2013)

Chris08 said:


> Follow me:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/athletes/1308697


 
Sorry you are too slow to warrant my "follow".  Increase your average speed by at least 5 mph and we can reconsider the state of things.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

Have you ever heard of Marco Pinotti?

They haven't, the displaced KOM is commenting on one of his rides  ironically it looks like a rest day and the run when he smashed the KOM was on Saturday  .


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Have you ever heard of Marco Pinotti?
> 
> They haven't, the displaced KOM is commenting on one of his rides  ironically it looks like a rest day and the run when he smashed the KOM was on Saturday  .


 
To be fair I think he was taking the pish.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> To be fair I think he was taking the pish.


I hope he was


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2013)

I went for a very lame slip and slide around on a public footpath at lunchtime and was very surprised to get a fifth position on a segment, until I went and looked at the rankings http://app.strava.com/segments/1372525


----------



## gaz (22 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I went for a very lame slip and slide around on a public footpath at lunchtime and was very surprised to get a fifth position on a segment, until I went and looked at the rankings http://app.strava.com/segments/1372525


The only way is up the rankings!


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2013)

I got my first KOM over cobbles this morning  . More Prestbury Roubaix than Paris Roubaix though.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jan 2013)

NOT HAPPY! I thought that I was going to set quite a few PR's today but only managed two.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38619548

The good thing is that I am now 3rd on this: http://app.strava.com/activities/38619548#628351033 and 4th on this: http://app.strava.com/activities/38619548#628351036
Its going to be my target over the weekend to get PR's on these:
http://app.strava.com/activities/38619548#628351034 (A car slowed me down today)
http://app.strava.com/activities/38619548#628351035 (I was in the right lane and had to slow to move into the left).


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2013)

Good to see you are having a go at Strava, not having a go at car drivers.

Keep it up fella


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

I've been confined to my turbo for two weeks!!! B*starding snow!! Forgot what a good KOM feels like............


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I've been confined to my turbo for two weeks!!! B*starding snow!! Forgot what a good KOM feels like............


 
Been horrendous hasn't it  Several inches through here in Crieff too. Supposed to turn to rain by tomorrow. No doubt it will forget to stop! Made me so miserable I had to buy another bike today to cheer myself up. lol


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Been horrendous hasn't it  Several inches through here in Crieff too. Supposed to turn to rain by tomorrow. No doubt it will forget to stop! Made me so miserable I had to buy another bike today to cheer myself up. lol


You are from Crieff? Lived there a while? I know the place well. 

What bike did you buy? I am so miserable i decided to build one!!!  Ordered the frame and bars so raring to go.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Good to see you are having a go at Strava, not having a go at car drivers.
> 
> Keep it up fella


I need the weather to dry out and to warm up then I will be getting a few KOM's. I am planning my routes and absolutely going for it on segments.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> You are from Crieff? Lived there a while? I know the place well.
> 
> What bike did you buy? I am so miserable i decided to build one!!!  Ordered the frame and bars so raring to go.



Quite enjoy living here. Semi rural but enough facilities. 

Fancied a decent winter/bad weather bike so went for a Forme Longcliffe 3.0 female version. Think it will take full mudguards.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite enjoy living here. Semi rural but enough facilities.
> 
> Fancied a decent winter/bad weather bike so went for a Forme Longcliffe 3.0 female version. Think it will take full mudguards.


I have a CX bike that i use in winter for off and on road. REALLY need mudguards as i end up a total mess after any wet or muddy off road rides.
Have you lived in Crieff long? Quite a quiet place but then that is a good thing imo. Good cycling in that area. Pick a direction and just go.........


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I have a CX bike that i use in winter for off and on road. REALLY need mudguards as i end up a total mess after any wet or muddy off road rides.
> Have you lived in Crieff long? Quite a quiet place but then that is a good thing imo. Good cycling in that area. Pick a direction and just go.........



Must be about 26 years now. Born and brought up in the village of Dunning.....and, yes I like quiet. 

It was a close decision between a cyclocross bike or a road bike with mudguard clearance. Didn't really mean to buy another new bike and had been looking at a couple of Raleigh Airlites on eBay but they were mostly larger sizes and I think I would have been too stretched. Just happened to read a good review on the Forme so went for one.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jan 2013)

Moved up to 7th place on a segment yesterday, a fast straight section of the Avon Ring Road.
Then continued up the A38 getting a few PR's.

However turned onto a side street hit a patch of black ice & cracked helmet & ribs, also today coming out in various bruises !


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> Moved up to 7th place on a segment yesterday, a fast straight section of the Avon Ring Road.
> Then continued up the A38 getting a few PR's.
> 
> However turned onto a side street hit a patch of black ice & cracked helmet & ribs, also today coming out in various bruises !


Yikes, I'd hoped we had seen the last of the ice down south!


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

A quick question for the Strava aficionados please; on my ride today I passed through a few segments, just before one of them I saw a cyclist sitting waiting as I passed him and entered into it. It might be coincidence and he may not have been racing the segment but I am suspicious, it's probably the dullest place to stop for miles - if it was the fellow I think it was, I suspect he was priming for the segment; on checking my times this afternoon I'm pleased to see that I've improved a little but noticed 1 other person has gone through today a few seconds quicker than me. I wasn't racing the section (honest  ) but this does make me wonder what it's all about now, how do you all view this sort of thing - do you all stop and recharge the system just before segments?


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2013)

Spartak said:


> Moved up to 7th place on a segment yesterday, a fast straight section of the Avon Ring Road.
> Then continued up the A38 getting a few PR's.
> 
> However turned onto a side street hit a patch of black ice & cracked helmet & ribs, also today coming out in various bruises !


Ouch! I hope you recover quickly. Did that my self last year, twice!


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2013)

Radchenister said:


> A quick question for the Strava aficionados please; on my ride today I passed through a few segments, just before one of them I saw a cyclist sitting waiting as I passed him and entered into it. It might be coincidence and he may not have been racing the segment but I am suspicious, it's probably the dullest place to stop for miles - if it was the fellow I think it was, I suspect he was priming for the segment; on checking my times this afternoon I'm pleased to see that I've improved a little but noticed 1 other person has gone through today a few seconds quicker than me. I wasn't racing the section (honest  ) but this does make me wonder what it's all about now, how do you all view this sort of thing - do you all stop and recharge the system just before segments?


Stop? Naah, slow down and recover from previous segments, yes. I wouldn't think stopping just before a segment is a good idea, you'll still be accelerating when the segment stays and others will instantly gain a lead on you.


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2013)

Radchenister said:


> do you all stop and recharge the system just before segments?


I don't, I just enjoy my ride.


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Stop? ... I wouldn't think stopping just before a segment is a good idea, you'll still be accelerating when the segment stays and others will instantly gain a lead on you.



When I say just before ... perhaps 75 yrds ... glad to hear it's not the be all and end all for you guys  .


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Stop? Naah, slow down and recover from previous segments, yes. I wouldn't think stopping just before a segment is a good idea, you'll still be accelerating when the segment stays and others will instantly gain a lead on you.


Or like me recently when i stopped after a string of segments to recharge, and take a nature call, before attacking a brutal 25% short climb. Unbeknown to me i had stopped as the segment started and i came in dead last. 
I rectified things by making a "proper" segment of my own which started at the foot of the climb and ended at the top. I of course got the KOM. 
Can't stand it when people put 200 yards of flat road/descent before a climb. A climb is a climb!!!!!
Or when they stop the segment before the peak!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry, I feel strongly about this.


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Sorry, I feel strongly about this.


 
I know you do  ... but just a little teaser if I may ... those KOMs in the pro races don't usually allow for all the climbers to stop for a 90 - 240 second pee break just before the off ... or do they?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Jan 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I know you do  ... but just a little teaser if I may ... those KOMs in the pro races don't usually allow for all the climbers to stop for a 90 - 240 second pee break just before the off ... or do they?


Well it's not often televised but yes they tend to stop as a group and go together.

As for "do i stop?". No i tend to just go full horses on a ride unless i know of a segment and i have targeted it. In this case i will take it easy for a few miles before and then give 100%. Even the pro's pace themselves for the big climbs. 
​


----------



## Risex4 (27 Jan 2013)

I must sheepishly own up to the odd Strava-Charger break. The vast majority of the time I do prefer to cruise through them and take that pleasent feeling from a PR badge when its uploaded from the Garmin.

But then, the vast majority I am well off the pace on anyway; I could stop for a luxery pampering weekend at the start of the segment and still not make much of an impression on the top times.

There are though the odd one or two I've had decent results on, and a couple have turned into right King-Dongs with seconds and placings being traded back-and-forth over the course of a few weeks. These I must admit to at times that I've sat up completely on approach and taken a strategic food/water/tech stop 500m before...


...and then eventually the local psuedo-pro finds our little private battleground and (probably completely unwittingly) blows us all out of the water anyway!


----------



## Spartak (27 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> Ouch! I hope you recover quickly. Did that my self last year, twice!


 
Second time in 3 years for me .............. must buy more helmets in the sales


----------



## Radchenister (27 Jan 2013)

Right, sounds like it's kosher then, I'm going to get dropped off near the few I fancy my chances on, then a bit of a warm up and just do them flat out for a couple of minutes before limping home  .


----------



## Nebulous (27 Jan 2013)

I'm not hugely successful strava wise, but tend to view it as a sort of interval session. Most of my rides are 30-40 miles and usually there will be 4 or 5 segments. I'll slow down a bit before a segment then attack it, then repeat for the next one. My favourite segments are long ones though, so I don't think stopping would help. In fact the one I'm probably proudest of is 31.6km


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2013)

Nebulous said:


> I'm not hugely successful strava wise, but tend to view it as a sort of interval session. Most of my rides are 30-40 miles and usually there will be 4 or 5 segments. I'll slow down a bit before a segment then attack it, then repeat for the next one. My favourite segments are long ones though, so I don't think stopping would help. In fact the one I'm probably proudest of is 31.6km


Only 4 or 5 segments? I do a 40mile ride and i'll have over 100. You better get segment creating!


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Jan 2013)

I envy the city commuters and riders for the sheer segment opportunities, but that is my Strava addiction talking. My commute has three or four segments depending on the route. However would I want to lose the commute purley to improve my Strava placings? No way, I cycle rural routes to work that most people hunt out to ride for pleasure at the weekend.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2013)

My usual commute route is 20 mile round trip, there are around 30 segments


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Jan 2013)

Strava has brought something out that I had no idea existed in me; competitive spirit. Unfortunately my lack of fitness and power-to-weight ratio means that I'm dead last on most significant climbs :-(


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jan 2013)

I dont stop. I just thrash the pedals a few yards before to get the speed up so that I can get a good average. There have been plenty of times when I went over a local segment averaging 18mph up a hill and then 30mph down it, thinking that I stood a good chance of getting high in the rankings. Unfortunately the KOM has averaged 27mph over the bridge so I am only 15th. It wont stop me trying and going out when there is a very strong tailwind (like I might do tomorrow afternoon).


----------



## 4F (28 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Okay


 
Did you create Tractor dash II per chance ?


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I envy the city commuters and riders for the sheer segment opportunities, but that is my Strava addiction talking. My commute has three or four segments depending on the route. However would I want to lose the commute purley to improve my Strava placings? No way, I cycle rural routes to work that most people hunt out to ride for pleasure at the weekend.


Great for loads of segments but most of them are sprints between lights (not a problem for me, i'm more of a sprinter than a climber), traffic conditions and traffic lights can easily ruin an opportunity to get a KOM. The longer segments often go across several junctions of traffic lights and the only way to get near the KOM is to get a clean run, which is virtually impossible in rush hour.
The biggest issue is the sheer quantity of riders, you can be 5 seconds off the KOM but you won't even be in the top 50 riders!

I prefer in the sticks (luckily not too far for me but not on my commute), not as many riders and open roads. The main climbs still have well over 1,000 riders and Box Hill is nearing 6,000 riders and has been ridden over 30,000 times.

I envy you in the sticks riders, better opportunities to get higher in the rankings.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> Did you create Tractor dash II per chance ?


 
Yup, and I can only assume a pro bunch went through there at some point in the past!


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jan 2013)

gaz said:


> I envy you in the sticks riders, better opportunities to get higher in the rankings.





Found that funny, not sure why!!

Anyone seen the top UK person in the base mile challenge?  

One ride 8000+ climbing 200+ miles at an avg 16mph 12.5 hours not allowing for stops blige he must be keen lol


----------



## Risex4 (29 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> Found that funny, not sure why!!
> 
> Anyone seen the top UK person in the base mile challenge?
> 
> One ride 8000+ climbing 200+ miles at an avg 16mph 12.5 hours not allowing for stops blige he must be keen lol


 
I used to go in for those, but the Mrs already makes me feel inadequate enough thanks muchly.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2013)

Slight tail wind today.........

1 x KOM - 7.3miles, average speed - 28mph.
1 x 2nd place - 2.4miles, average speed - 30.1 mph.
1 x 3rd place - 2.5miles, average speed - 30mph.

Might set up a 10 mile TT segment out of this run. Will have me putting in about a 21 minute time on a road bike. 

Then over 10 miles back home with an average speed of 13mph. 

Oh and i do not recommend going out in such "slight windy" conditions with 50mm carbon tubs. Not unless you wish to wrestle your handlebars to within an inch of your life.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Slight tail wind today.........
> 
> 1
> Oh and i do not recommend going out in such "slight windy" conditions with 50mm carbon tubs. Not unless you wish to wrestle your handlebars to within an inch of your life.


 
I was struggling with side wind gusts at time, with 30mm clinchers on today.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was struggling with side wind gusts at time, with 30mm clinchers on today.


When it was a cross wind it was proper hang on for life!! I preferred the headwind by a distance. The tailwind was my favourite though. Everything goes from roaring winds to utter silence. Then you just glide...................


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> When it was a cross wind it was proper hang on for life!! I preferred the headwind by a distance. The tailwind was my favourite though. Everything goes from roaring winds to utter silence. Then you just glide...................


 
I know exactly what you mean. I had it on this segment back in November. Only third but hitting 40 on the flat at one point in total silence is kind of cool.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jan 2013)

Set a few PR's today but my, what a wind!
http://app.strava.com/activities/39171556


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jan 2013)

I have a Strava stalker...


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> I have a Strava stalker...


Who?


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Who?


 
Won't be naming names on here. 

I'm sure he's going for other peoples too, just keep seeing his name on lots of my KoM segments. He's took a few off me recently, all on rather odd routes where he's clearly segment hunting. Nowt wrong with that of course.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2013)

I just reclaimed a KOM and took the average speed for the segment up by 3mph. On my singlespeed.

I forgot how good it feels to smash a KOM!


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2013)

Ooohh, you did smash that


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Jan 2013)

400bhp said:


> Ooohh, you did smash that


 
It is quite windy out there


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2013)

I went up a categorised climb segment yesterday which is part of a monthly challenge I am one of the participants in. The climb is just over a mile long and I am a bit large to be the greatest of climbers, but with the prevailing wind I managed 18th out a few hundred riders with a pb and a second place in the challenge I am in which I was really happy with. While sweating my way up the climb a young looking racing snake was rolling down in the opposite direction. I did wonder if he was on Strava, got home logged the ride and lo and behlold there his time was in second place behind the local pro who is KOM on it. It did make me realise that Strava totally changes the way we ride. You look at peoples rides and you can see they alter their ride to work to take in segments or to benefit from prevailing winds or segments they think they get a good result on. Before I started using Strava I liked to look at how far and how fast I had ridden and took a passing interest in my times up well known hills. I didn't go out in the day time on a weekday thinking, good wind I will have a crack at that climb. Or I bet I can average whatever speed over that half mile segment 

Bit of a rambling observation really, but there are a lot of people hooked into this weird internet pastime of silly Strava racing.......as you were.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2013)

You've mentioned this challenge before-sounds interesting. How does that work then?


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jan 2013)

It is a Manchester commercial property professionals monthly challenge. You get an invite to join the club and each month they set you a Strava segment as the challenge. This months is that climb. The previous was near Tatton Park, so a mix of hills and flat. Looking at the other riders, there are some quick guys in it so gives me a good bit of motivation rather than hunting for out and out KOM's. We could do a North West cyclechat one. If anyone wants to do it.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2013)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2013)

Can folk edit their STRAVA ride; I've seen this a number of time, the rider as a good mtb ride but seems to forget to switch their gps off leading to ridiculous top speeds and KOM's. It would be a shame to flag the whole ride just the car part.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Can folk edit their STRAVA ride; I've seen this a number of time, the rider as a good mtb ride but seems to forget to switch their gps off leading to ridiculous top speeds and KOM's. It would be a shame to flag the whole ride just the car part.


yes they can crop the ride, via the actions button and selecting crop ride (one way of preventing a ride from starting outside your home/work place if you don't want to enable the privacy mode)


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2013)

Got a KOM back today http://app.strava.com/segments/3272000 on this ride http://app.strava.com/activities/39463877 

And the person who had it promptly went out and got one of mine http://app.strava.com/segments/2730454  , although a couple of his KOM's appear to be done on an off-road motorbike 

Well that'll be dealt with next week


----------



## Spartak (2 Feb 2013)

First time on my bike for a week ( after crashing on black ice & cracking ribs ) !
A few potholes caused some discomfort 

But did manage a PR on a short segment  http://app.strava.com/activities/39479650#646028518


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> It is a Manchester commercial property professionals monthly challenge. You get an invite to join the club and each month they set you a Strava segment as the challenge. This months is that climb. The previous was near Tatton Park, so a mix of hills and flat. Looking at the other riders, there are some quick guys in it so gives me a good bit of motivation rather than hunting for out and out KOM's. We could do a North West cyclechat one. If anyone wants to do it.


Up for that. Make sure every now and then we do a descent....only way I would ever win the thing


----------



## Spartak (2 Feb 2013)

Any Bristolian Strava users on here ?


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Got a KOM back today http://app.strava.com/segments/3272000 on this ride http://app.strava.com/activities/39463877
> 
> And the person who had it promptly went out and got one of mine http://app.strava.com/segments/2730454  , although a couple of his KOM's appear to be done on an off-road motorbike
> 
> Well that'll be dealt with next week


Its probably a mtb who forgot to switch their gps; surely no one can be that sadistic


----------



## gaz (2 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Got a KOM back today http://app.strava.com/segments/3272000 on this ride http://app.strava.com/activities/39463877
> 
> And the person who had it promptly went out and got one of mine http://app.strava.com/segments/2730454  , although a couple of his KOM's appear to be done on an off-road motorbike
> 
> Well that'll be dealt with next week


which KOM? The ones I looked at all looked legit.


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> which KOM? The ones I looked at all looked legit.


 
These 2: http://app.strava.com/segments/2635678 & http://app.strava.com/segments/2635696

The segments aren't on a road, it's a rutted path.


----------



## gaz (2 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> These 2: http://app.strava.com/segments/2635678 & http://app.strava.com/segments/2635696
> 
> The segments aren't on a road, it's a rutted path.


mtb. look at the rest of the route, doesn't look like motorbike speeds to me.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Feb 2013)

5 good Kom's today. 

I deserve a few beers now for that.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I went up a categorised climb segment yesterday which is part of a monthly challenge I am one of the participants in. The climb is just over a mile long and I am a bit large to be the greatest of climbers, but with the prevailing wind I managed 18th out a few hundred riders with a pb and a second place in the challenge I am in which I was really happy with. While sweating my way up the climb a young looking racing snake was rolling down in the opposite direction. I did wonder if he was on Strava, got home logged the ride and lo and behlold there his time was in second place behind the local pro who is KOM on it. It did make me realise that Strava totally changes the way we ride. You look at peoples rides and you can see they alter their ride to work to take in segments or to benefit from prevailing winds or segments they think they get a good result on. Before I started using Strava I liked to look at how far and how fast I had ridden and took a passing interest in my times up well known hills. I didn't go out in the day time on a weekday thinking, good wind I will have a crack at that climb. Or I bet I can average whatever speed over that half mile segment
> 
> Bit of a rambling observation really, but there are a lot of people hooked into this weird internet pastime of silly Strava racing.......as you were.


 
Which hill was/is it?


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Which hill was/is it?


 
Artists Lane. One of your club mates organises the challenge.

Did that chaingang yesterday with CSI yesterday. Good fun


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

Oh glad you enjoyed the chaingang. Might see you on one soon, I didn't check our rides list this week and missed ours. Was it more skills based as they said or was it rapid? Who organises this challenge, never heard anything about it before. I have also never done Artists lane either, there are a few select climbs I always go to, tbh I ought to branch out.

I will be racing both of your clubs, HC's this year I think, I noticed the dates are all out for your events now.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Feb 2013)

Started off teaching everyone the fundamentals of a Chaingang. Then did 4 or 5 laps of Lower Withington at a sensible pace in two 10 man groups James ran it with Stuart helping out. Then ramped it up a bit for a final quick lap with attacks etc. There was a chap in a Manc Wheelers top riding a red and white Raleigh there, didn't catch his name.
Artists lane is quite a relaxed climb, nothing to severe so you can get quite a good rhythm going on it. Easier than the Wizard as the ramp up at the end is less of a bugger.
James T organises the challenge thing I am doing, I think he races for you guys. It is a kind of work related thing as we all work in commercial property in Manchester.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Feb 2013)

Set a few PR's on todays club ride. However, I did lose the group after about 10 miles which didnt make me feel good.
http://app.strava.com/activities/39602641


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Started off teaching everyone the fundamentals of a Chaingang. Then did 4 or 5 laps of Lower Withington at a sensible pace in two 10 man groups James ran it with Stuart helping out. Then ramped it up a bit for a final quick lap with attacks etc. There was a chap in a Manc Wheelers top riding a red and white Raleigh there, didn't catch his name.
> Artists lane is quite a relaxed climb, nothing to severe so you can get quite a good rhythm going on it. Easier than the Wizard as the ramp up at the end is less of a bugger.
> James T organises the challenge thing I am doing, I think he races for you guys. It is a kind of work related thing as we all work in commercial property in Manchester.


 
Sounds good, will try to get along to one of those chaingangs soon, probably on a week the club don't have one, or if I fancy a change of route, also will have to try that climb.

If it is the James T I am thinking of, then yeah he races for us, I think he was a Cat 2 at some point. I don't know him very well, only ridden with him 2-3 times.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Feb 2013)

Yep that's him.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Feb 2013)

I have setup a segment at a speed camera. However, it is showing my speed as 48.7 which is incorrect (previously said 29.4). No way have I reached that speed on the flat so I dont understand what has gone wrong. It seems to have happened with other people as well.

The segment is here: http://app.strava.com/segments/3371104


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have setup a segment at a speed camera. However, it is showing my speed as 48.7 which is incorrect (previously said 29.4). No way have I reached that speed on the flat so I dont understand what has gone wrong. It seems to have happened with other people as well.
> 
> The segment is here: http://app.strava.com/segments/3371104


Strava/ gps are very bad at handling short segments, if you look at the plus and minus reading on a gps it explains a lot. IIRC mine is +/- 5m at the best; in the space of 1 second I can be 5m over there or 5m over here, a possible 10m. A 10m jump on a short segment has a significant effect.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Strava/ gps are very bad at handling short segments, if you look at the plus and minus reading on a gps it explains a lot. IIRC mine is +/- 5m at the best; in the space of 1 second I can be 5m over there or 5m over here, a possible 10m. A 10m jump on a short segment has a significant effect.


Yup, seen lots of segments where the accuracy of gps (mostly iphones) give stupid fast times. I don't want to flag them but it's annoying. According to Veloviewer, Strava will be changing it's ways soon with a new method. 
​


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yup, seen lots of segments where the accuracy of gps (mostly iphones) give stupid fast times. I don't want to flag them but it's annoying. According to Veloviewer, Strava will be changing it's ways soon with a new method.
> ​


Thats good to know.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yup, seen lots of segments where the accuracy of gps (mostly iphones) give stupid fast times. I don't want to flag them but it's annoying. According to Veloviewer, Strava will be changing it's ways soon with a new method.


 
+1

I'd be happy if they put a de-minimis of, say 0.3 miles on segment length.

There's a couple of short ones I've lost to someone with a phone app and the times look a bit dodgy.


----------



## gaz (3 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> +1
> 
> I'd be happy if they put a de-minimis of, say 0.3 miles on segment length.
> 
> There's a couple of short ones I've lost to someone with a phone app and the times look a bit dodgy.


Noooooooooooooo half the segments in London are less than 0.3 miles. There's too many traffic lights


----------



## gb155 (3 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Noooooooooooooo half the segments in London are less than 0.3 miles. There's too many traffic lights


Good point 

But up north, silly short segments are a real pain tbh


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> +1
> 
> I'd be happy if they put a de-minimis of, say 0.3 miles on segment length.
> 
> There's a couple of short ones I've lost to someone with a phone app and the times look a bit dodgy.


 
Correct. I've had to report myself on a new downhill segment on the Snake. Best time was 20 something seconds, I came in at 5 seconds (with an average speed of 200km/hr!). These funny little sprints and downhills are a waste of time when people like me are running, for eg. endomondo on the phone as the gps tracker


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Any Bristolian Strava users on here ?



Bump !


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2013)

gb155 said:


> Good point
> 
> But up north, silly short segments are a real pain tbh


 
Yep.

I'd probably lose 20% of KoM's if they removed segments less than or equal to 0.3 miles, but so what.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> LOL I thought you were heading to do a sneaky run of Gipping Sprint. I was going to have another go but by the time I had got there I had nothing in the legs which was a shame as the railway line was clear. Going to have to upload todays rides tonight on wifi as it doesnt't like 3G uploads at the moment. Must be an I phone issue as running both Strava and Endomondo today and neither site updated with the rides. Still will be sorted when the GPS arrives


 
The wind is in the right direction for you to re-take Gipping Sprint...


----------



## Graham (4 Feb 2013)

I found the beast of all hills on Saturday morning. I went over to Llangollen and did the Horseshoe Pass and then headed out of llangollen towards Glyn Ceriog. It is here: http://app.strava.com/segments/1836553. Strava says parts are 67% which seems a bit OTT, however it is definitely the steepest I have ever done and far steeper than any part of the Horseshoe Pass. I had to push part of it when a tractor came steaming downhill and I had to pull over and stop and then couldn't clip back in. Riding down into Glyn Ceriog was also terrifying! I recommend it to all.


----------



## 4F (4 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The wind is in the right direction for you to re-take Gipping Sprint...


 
The wind maybe right but I came in the car today as I have to dash home pronto tonight. I think I will have to wait until the geared bike is back on the road to reclaim that one as I think my knees will explode on the fixed at that speed


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Graham said:


> I found the beast of all hills on Saturday morning. I went over to Llangollen and did the Horseshoe Pass and then headed out of llangollen towards Glyn Ceriog. It is here: http://app.strava.com/segments/1836553. Strava says parts are 67% which seems a bit OTT, however it is definitely the steepest I have ever done and far steeper than any part of the Horseshoe Pass. I had to push part of it when a tractor came steaming downhill and I had to pull over and stop and then couldn't clip back in. Riding down into Glyn Ceriog was also terrifying! I recommend it to all.


The Horseshoe pass isnt that steep actually, its just the length that gives the impression. You could probably spin at about 13mph. http://app.strava.com/segments/757425


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> The wind maybe right but I came in the car today as I have to dash home pronto tonight. I think I will have to wait until the geared bike is back on the road to reclaim that one as I think my knees will explode on the fixed at that speed


 
Next time we'll see if we can chaingang it to claim a 1-2 for CycleChat!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

I got two lunchtime KOMs today, both taken from my Strava stalker


----------



## Graham (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> The Horseshoe pass isnt that steep actually, its just the length that gives the impression. You could probably spin at about 13mph. http://app.strava.com/segments/757425


 
I think you probably need to do the Horseshoe Pass. I wish I could spin up it at 13mph. If I could, I would have a top 10 to my name.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> The wind maybe right but I came in the car today as I have to dash home pronto tonight. I think I will have to wait until the geared bike is back on the road to reclaim that one as I think my knees will explode on the fixed at that speed





Andrew_Culture said:


> I got two lunchtime KOMs today, both taken from my Strava stalker





Matthew_T said:


> The Horseshoe pass isnt that steep actually, its just the length that gives the impression. You could probably spin at about 13mph. http://app.strava.com/segments/757425


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Got up to astonishing speeds today due to wind. 7th one segment and 10th another as well as 3 other PR's.http://app.strava.com/activities/39754384
I even overtook a van at 35mph before riding through a speed camera (the van had literally just pass me so he must have been surprised to see me pass him).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Got up to astonishing speeds today due to wind. 7th one segment and 10th another as well as 3 other PR's.http://app.strava.com/activities/39754384
> I even overtook a van at 35mph before riding through a speed camera (the van had literally just pass me so he must have been surprised to see me pass him).


 
I say this purely in jest, but if we razz passed a motorist and we're going over the speed limit but they are going well under the speed limit, and a speed camera takes a photo, I wonder who would get the most attention from the authorities?


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I say this purely in jest, but if we razz passed a motorist and we're going over the speed limit but they are going well under the speed limit, and a speed camera takes a photo, I wonder who would get the most attention from the authorities?


Fair point. I did realise this after I had done it but the van took a turning behind me so I didnt get to chat with him.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Fair point. I did realise this after I had done it but the van took a turning behind me so I didnt get to chat with him.


 
I was just being silly


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was just being silly


But what if it did flash and catch his number? Although, I had made sure that after I had passed him, I didnt cut back in too soon so if it had flashed, it would have got the top of his van at the most.

Lets not be silly here, THIS IS SERIOUS!


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2013)

Short ride to bank lunchtime. No segments !
So created a 1.2 km slightly downhill section ......

watch this space !!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> But what if it did flash and catch his number?...


 that's what those white painted lines are for on the road. they would soon work out it was not him that triggered it.

however, it is good fun overtaking vehicles going downhill and i have done it on a fully laden tourer (somewhere in Macedonia). the lorry we overtook early on in the descent took 2 cups of coffee to catch up with us after we stopped for a drink at the bottom.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> But what if it did flash and catch his number? Although, I had made sure that after I had passed him, I didnt cut back in too soon so if it had flashed, it would have got the top of his van at the most.
> 
> Lets not be silly here, THIS IS SERIOUS!


 
I'd say there are more fun things in the world to focus on


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'd say there are more fun things in the world to focus on


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> But what if it did flash and catch his number? Although, I had made sure that after I had passed him, I didnt cut back in too soon so if it had flashed, it would have got the top of his van at the most.
> 
> Lets not be silly here, THIS IS SERIOUS!


They work out how fast a vehicle is going by the lines painted in the road. So no mistake would be made.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> They work out how fast a vehicle is going by the lines painted in the road. So no mistake would be made.


So as I started the lines at 34 and went up to 35 by the end, why didnt it pick me up? I had my big hi-viz jacket on, and it was a bright sunny day with the sun behind me, so it should have had a clear view of me (I went directly over the lines).


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> So as I started the lines at 34 and went up to 35 by the end, why didnt it pick me up? I had my big hi-viz jacket on, and it was a bright sunny day with the sun behind me, so it should have had a clear view of me (I went directly over the lines).


Because they are set up to register for large slabs of metal, not bodies.


----------



## on the road (4 Feb 2013)

I've heard that you have to going at least 10 miles over the speed limit to flash, that was from someone who works for the police as a civil servant but it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2013)

Yesterday went from mid 30`s to rank 10 on a KOM section , its amazing how not having panniers on helps 
Guy in 3rd is the ride leader for the fast club runs so i am happy enough .


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> I've heard that you have to going at least 10 miles over the speed limit to flash, that was from someone who works for the police as a civil servant but it was a couple of years ago.


+10% of the speed limit and add 2mph. so 30mph must be doing 35mph. 40mph and you must be doing 46mph etc...


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Yesterday went from mid 30`s to rank 10 on a KOM section , its amazing how not having panniers on helps
> *Guy in 3rd is the ride leader for the fast club runs* so i am happy enough .


 
Crush him


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Crush him


Will be looking to get better when the boardman comes out of hibernation, still on the virtuoso atm.
and hes a proper racer with a licence not a mid 40`s bloke working shifts with 2 young kids ....


----------



## Risex4 (4 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Because they are set up to register for large slabs of metal, not bodies.


 
Gatsos can be triggered by bikes.

IIRC it comes down to the prosecution guidlines (the +10% + 2mph you alluded to). Most fixed cameras are configured to not trip unless the 10+2 is exceeded, so you'd need to be exceeding 36mph at the start of the trap to trigger it. [/off topic]


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Gatsos can be triggered by bikes.
> 
> IIRC it comes down to the prosecution guidlines (the +10% + 2mph you alluded to). Most fixed cameras are configured to not trip unless the 10+2 is exceeded, so you'd need to be exceeding 36mph at the start of the trap to trigger it. [/off topic]


That doesn't mean they will trigger though. as generally a cyclist going 36mph is going to have a very small profile at the back, if it doesn't reflect enough then the camera won't go off. I've gone through some 30mph cameras at more than 37mph with nothing.


----------



## Risex4 (4 Feb 2013)

Yeh, sorry, I didnt mean to imply that those two conditions were mutuall co-existent and that cycling through at 37 would definately result in a trigger!

More that a) it is possible to trigger a camera on a bike and b) you need to be marginally faster than 34-35 that Matthew says he was doing.


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2013)

Just set up strava on the phone, will see what we can do this coming weekend.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

Risex4 said:


> b) you need to be marginally faster than 34-35 that Matthew says he was doing.


The wind has changed directions now to SE and then to S on Wednesday, so I wont be beating that speed again recently. However, there will be other times to give it a go.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> Just set up strava on the phone, will see what we can do this coming weekend.



Welcome to heaven / hell.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Short ride to bank lunchtime. No segments !
> So created a 1.2 km slightly downhill section ......
> 
> watch this space !!!


got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


----------



## User6179 (5 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


 
I agree!, thats why all my KOMs are into headwinds n uphill


----------



## gaz (5 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


Why? Do all segments have to be on climbs?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Feb 2013)

TBH, I agree to some degree, it annoys me (in a minor way) that the term KOM is used, as I have said before, they should have a filter that designates different terms to different types of segment (they have all the required data there, they know the elevation etc). A proper hill, KOM, a flat 0.1 section in a city centre, Commuter Hero, proper downhill section, Demon Descender, a segment the wrong way up a one way street, C*NT! A circular segment right in the middle of a road at a junction just ahead of the ASL (from riding round in circles trying to trackstand), Hipster Loser etc.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Feb 2013)

I claimed back another KOM at lunchtime, incidentally off the same chap I knocked off the top spot for yesterday's KOM, he's going to think I'm stalking him! So I've finally clawed my way back to a modest 30 KOMs.

If my legs can take it I might try and claim back this segment for team CycleChat tomorrow.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


 
It is sometimes a bit demoralising to do a reasonably quick time with a raging tailwind and then know you're never going to improve on that time even if you get fitter. My best time up a big local hill was with a gale behind, can't get within 2 minutes of it now


----------



## Spartak (5 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


 
 ........... Go Strathlubnaig ..........


----------



## billy1561 (5 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> got to wonder what the point of that is, really. Like the talk of going out in windy conditions to try get a faster time, only kidding yourselves. Just my opinion.


I agree. Last week i reached the heady heights of 12th out of 288 on a local segment. My highest by a country mile and i had no right to be there with 30mph tailwind. A more accurate placement would have been below the 50's in all likelyhood.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Feb 2013)

I could probably get close to my PR's on a none wind, sunny, summers day. But I would really have to be pushing it.

Most of the KOM's around here have been done in strong winds. Just like this one: http://app.strava.com/segments/2552112 (I am 7th)


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Feb 2013)

Have you checked the weather conditions when the other riders set their times? Do you think they went "oh I might get a tailwind I am staying at home today". It isn't referred to as silly Strava racing for nothing.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have you checked the weather conditions when the other riders set their times? Do you think they went "oh I might get a tailwind I am staying at home today". It isn't referred to as silly Strava racing for nothing.


Well there is a Southernly wind tomorrow so I am going to have to go at this segment: http://app.strava.com/segments/2511601 Shouldnt be hard to beat 25mph.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Feb 2013)

I must say that I am really enjoying this segment chasing thing. Now I actually have a target to beat when I go up hills and sprint on the flat. And TBH, I am not too far off getting another few KOM's in the near future.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Well there is a Southernly wind tomorrow so I am going to have to go at this segment: http://app.strava.com/segments/2511601 Shouldnt be hard to beat 25mph.


 
I trust you mean a northerly wind.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have you checked the weather conditions when the other riders set their times? Do you think they went "oh I might get a tailwind I am staying at home today". It isn't referred to as silly Strava racing for nothing.


The one KOM I had was 2 mile fairly flat unusual tailwind, the previous was 2010 the sod that took it off me had massive Sunday easterly, I even wondered sat at home 15 miles away if someone was going to blat me, and he did by 3 seconds.

He turned at the junction and went back @ 9mph for a mile and turned off, a combo of knackered and mega headwind (I only checked to make sure he wasn't in a car lol)


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Feb 2013)

I got a third place with an average speed of 34 mph over 3.1 miles. As far as I remember there was no hint of a tailwind.


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2013)

Just checked out a few coms in my area, there seems to be some reasonable times, i suppose living down this way there are a lot of cyclist around, may have to find somewhere quiet and set one of my own. lol


----------



## Ian193 (5 Feb 2013)

One segment near me is downhill to a T junction at the end and the max speed is 40.5 mph in 9 secs still can't work out how or if they stopped at the bottom


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I got a third place with an average speed of 34 mph over 3.1 miles. As far as I remember there was no hint of a tailwind.


Flag it


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Flag it


 
Don't go there.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Feb 2013)

I do wonder about this Strava lark sometimes - I really cranked myself on a segment today and have had a chesty cough ever since.

Got KOM though


----------



## Kies (6 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I do wonder about this Strava lark sometimes - I really cranked myself on a segment today and have had a chesty cough ever since.
> 
> Got KOM though



No pain no gain


----------



## gb155 (6 Feb 2013)

Destroyed myself into a headwind for 5 trophies today 

Only I didn't actually destroy myself 

I can't believe the difference the nutrition is actually making, hopefully I'll get fit again soon then I can really go for it.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

gb155 said:


> Destroyed myself into a headwind for 5 trophies today
> 
> Only I didn't actually destroy myself
> 
> I can't believe the difference the nutrition is actually making, hopefully I'll get fit again soon then I can really go for it.


 
Can't you go a different way to work to avoid MY SEGMENTS


----------



## gaz (6 Feb 2013)

Local feather weight rider again taken two of my segments today. EUGH! One of them was very much off the beaten track, so I suspect he must be segment hunting as well.


----------



## Enw.nigel (6 Feb 2013)

No point in talking to my mates about Strava and segments as you can see their eyes glaze over so I thought I would post it on here. I finally made the top 10 on a segment which covers part of my ride (downhill to Peterston-super-Ely from the A48 for those who know the area). I am never going to get a top 10 placement on an uphill segment or even a flat segment because of my age. Too many young legs out there. However downhill is another matter. 
With a substantial tailwind on Monday plus a dry road surface I thought - let's go for it. The stretch has quite a few bends but with the lack of oncoming traffic I was able to pick up a fair turn of speed (for me)
When I uploaded to Strava, to my surprise, I had entered the top ten at number 10. Dead chuffed.
There, glad I've told someone now.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2013)

Unusual wind direction today, northerly so I was motivated to avoid the slush and get some improved times on N to S hills. Managed to get into the "hot 100" on this one http://app.strava.com/segments/1043082
But still miles off KoM. Roll out the excuses....13 stone, middle aged, cheap bike etc etc.
Some other good N to S hills in the area to have a go at like Chunal, Long Hill in Buxton but the ride back after those will be grim.


----------



## 4F (6 Feb 2013)

Enw.nigel said:


> No point in talking to my mates about Strava and segments as you can see their eyes glaze over so I thought I would post it on here. I finally made the top 10 on a segment which covers part of my ride (downhill to Peterston-super-Ely from the A48 for those who know the area). I am never going to get a top 10 placement on an uphill segment or even a flat segment because of my age. Too many young legs out there. However downhill is another matter.
> With a substantial tailwind on Monday plus a dry road surface I thought - let's go for it. The stretch has quite a few bends but with the lack of oncoming traffic I was able to pick up a fair turn of speed (for me)
> When I uploaded to Strava, to my surprise, I had entered the top ten at number 10. Dead chuffed.
> There, glad I've told someone now.


 
Now now none of this too old nonsense. I will be 48 this year and old enough to know better however given a "helpful wind" or drafting opportunity everything can be game on


----------



## mattobrien (6 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> Now now none of this too old nonsense. I will be 48 this year and old enough to know better however given a "helpful wind" or drafting opportunity everything can be game on


 
But there are fewer and fewer old tractors still in active use in Suffolk and I know at your age, the newer, quicker tractors are just too fast for you to get a decent draft from before they are gone 

And I am saying nothing about the Strava segment where I am second to your KoM


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> Now now none of this too old nonsense. I will be 48 this year and old enough to know better however given a "helpful wind" or drafting opportunity everything can be game on


 
Indeed! I was gutted I didn't manage to get out at lunchtime, both Gipping Sprint and Give a pound to Lorraine had a perfet 34mph tailwind!


----------



## Enw.nigel (6 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> Now now none of this too old nonsense. I will be 48 this year and old enough to know better however given a "helpful wind" or drafting opportunity everything can be game on


I never said I was too old - just that there are a lot younger legs out there. Even your legs are 16 years younger than mine. 
I passed through the same segment again this morning but was brought to a halt by a lorry logjam halfway down. What a difference a couple of days make.
I'm off to check the weather forecast!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2013)

Enw.nigel said:


> I never said I was too old - just that there are a lot younger legs out there. Even your legs are 16 years younger than mine.
> I passed through the same segment again this morning but was brought to a halt by a lorry logjam halfway down. What a difference a couple of days make.
> I'm off to check the weather forecast!


tis so much easier being female you know... all I have to turn is aim to be in the middleof the male figures (or in some cases just cycle the segment full stop) and I have a QOM... currently think I have 7 of them which between you and me is nothing short of miraculous...

Mind you, I have to confess to flagging 2 segments today. there is one downhill segment that I can't get anywhere near the best figure (I'm something like twice the fastest time) but that could be something to do with me chickening out at the bottom of the hill just prior to the red traffic lights some 250m before the end of the segment..


----------



## 4F (6 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis so much easier being female you know... all I have to turn is aim to be in the middleof the male figures (or in some cases just cycle the segment full stop) and I have a QOM... currently think I have 7 of them which between you and me is nothing short of miraculous...


 
That's the answer then Nigel, change your Strava status to "F"


----------



## Enw.nigel (6 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> That's the answer then Nigel, change your Strava status to "F"


Nigella it is then. The only name I could cook up at such short notice!


----------



## gb155 (6 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't you go a different way to work to avoid MY SEGMENTS




Second on Alex park after tonight 

Coming for ya


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

Bollox

Bloody move house.


----------



## gb155 (6 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Bollox
> 
> Bloody move house.



I'll move to Stretford, I'll get fitter, quicker and thus take your kom's quicker 

Not sure you've thought it through


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

I'm gonna flounce


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'm gonna flounce


 
Let Grimpeur loose on him.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2013)

I know someone we could set on Gaz's kom's


----------



## gaz (6 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> I know someone we could set on Gaz's kom's


HEY! Don't you dare


----------



## 400bhp (6 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> I know someone we could set on Gaz's kom's


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


>


It's OK, he's busy getting Hacienda's at the minute


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> It's OK, he's busy getting Hacienda's at the minute


 
Think I will need to top up with some down the Park


----------



## gb155 (6 Feb 2013)

Bring it boys


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Think I will need to top up with some down the Park


What, and nick all Scott's kom's? 

I'm branching out of the park anyway, too many dog walkers


----------



## 400bhp (7 Feb 2013)

I think some of you have seen this already.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Feb 2013)

What sort of silly prick complains about something like that?


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> What sort of silly prick complains about something like that?


Some people take it waaaaaaaaaaay too seriously 

I am currently 4th on a segment that was only recently set up, best time of 1.13.
Wednesday I did a 1.14, today another 1.14  at least I'm consistent


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Feb 2013)

Couple of KOM's today but feel like dogsh*t now. 

My better half has been ill with a chesty cold the last 3 days and i now feel like shoot. I wonder..............

 

Sh*t.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2013)

Damn it!!!!!! Someone has stolen my KOM! http://app.strava.com/activities/39847756#655185117


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Damn it!!!!!! Someone has stolen my KOM! http://app.strava.com/activities/39847756#655185117



You'll have to pedal harder


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You'll have to pedal harder


Its not hard to get that speed on the bridge. But its just traffic you have to contend with.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its not hard to get that speed on the bridge. But its just traffic you have to contend with.


Gah, the worst sort of KOM! I've been trying to get one that ends halfway out of a junction


----------



## mattobrien (9 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Gah, the worst sort of KOM! I've been trying to get one that ends halfway out of a junction


Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Feb 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Excuses, excuses...



Come Summer do you fancy some 2am KOM smashing around town?


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Couple of KOM's today but feel like dogsh*t now.
> 
> My better half has been ill with a chesty cold the last 3 days and i now feel like s***. I wonder..............
> 
> ...


I like the first bit by the way, no the last


----------



## mattobrien (9 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Come Summer do you fancy some 2am KOM smashing around town?


Yes. With a bit of proper planning etc.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Come Summer do you fancy some 2am KOM smashing around town?


 
Lunatic

Hadn't thought of that-must do the same in manc


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Lunatic
> 
> Hadn't thought of that-must do the same in manc



There's path near me thats always busy with peds, even at 7:15 going to my early ride on a Saturday there are dog walkers, perhaps 2am is the solution.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2013)

Think I've set a few of my best times coming home from night shift


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Lunatic
> 
> Hadn't thought of that-must do the same in manc





potsy said:


> Think I've set a few of my best times coming home from night shift



I got a few after getting off the train after a late night in London.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> I like the first bit by the way, no the last


 


though my son now has it too, so we are a family full of the cold!! 

Spent a few hours servicing my cx bike but other than that i have been grounded..............


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Couple of KOM's today but feel like dogsh*t now.
> 
> My better half has been ill with a chesty cold the last 3 days and i now feel like s***. I wonder..............
> 
> ...


I see you took over one from me outside of Scone.


----------



## gaz (9 Feb 2013)

Eugh, just seen one of the local riders who I had a lot of respect for, must have well over 100 KOM's, admit that he has used his wife in her car to draft behind for a few segments.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Eugh, just seen one of the local riders who I had a lot of respect for, must have well over 100 KOM's, admit that he has used his wife in her car to draft behind for a few segments.


Nobber!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Nobber!!


 
There are a few around


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2013)

Out today & managed a couple of PR's 

Missed out on a top 10 / trophy by 1 second on one of them .........

http://app.strava.com/segments/2788347

.......... who was it that said ' Every Second Counts ' ?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Eugh, just seen one of the local riders who I had a lot of respect for, must have well over 100 KOM's, admit that he has used his wife in her car to draft behind for a few segments.


 
How long would it take you to flag 100 rides?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Eugh, just seen one of the local riders who I had a lot of respect for, must have well over 100 KOM's, admit that he has used his wife in her car to draft behind for a few segments.


I can believe it when i see some of the averages on hills !
On a lighter note up to 8th now on the section i am chasing, the leader is averaging 21 mph .....


----------



## gaz (9 Feb 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I can believe it when i see some of the averages on hills !
> On a lighter note up to 8th now on the section i am chasing, the leader is averaging 21 mph .....


I grew suspicious when on an uphill section people are going 29.5mph :/


----------



## Risex4 (9 Feb 2013)

Im always sceptical when I see some KOMs which have stood for 12 months get toppled by 30 seconds. Especially when a) after a bit of Strava Stalking, the rest of the new KOM's times are very ordinary and b) they aren't one of the "usual" names; out here in the sticks its a more select band and you get used to who should roughly be appearing where on a leaderboard.

On that note, whilst I appreciate I may be in danger of sounding like some completley unbalanced pyscho by asking this, but has anyone else developed any psuedo rivalries with a complete stranger/s through Strava? There are one or two names - dont know them personally, I wouldnt know them from Adam even if I crashed into them - but we always seem to post similar times, and now when I hit a new segment, I just have to go and see whether I've beaten them specifically on that one. And get suitably joyed/upset with the faster/slower outcome.

Please tell me thats even slightly normal?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

It's normal.

(well, it's normal for those posting in silly STRAVA racing)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I see you took over one from me outside of Scone.


Really?? I didn't see your name so you must use a different one to on here.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I see you took over one from me outside of Scone.


Actually i know which one now, judging by the photo. Apologies for that. 

Do you cycle that area a lot?? It really does have some amazing hills. I am fortunate enough to live nearby so it is my main stomping ground.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Feb 2013)

Yes there are some good routes round the Sidlaws area, need to get out there a bit more often.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Feb 2013)

Check it oot
http://road.cc/content/news/76061-s...rds-achieved-speeding-and-ignoring-red-lights


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (10 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Check it oot
> http://road.cc/content/news/76061-s...rds-achieved-speeding-and-ignoring-red-lights


Interesting read. It's simple though, "Ride safe". Strava use shouldn't change that. 

I see it says Lance took 7 KOM's in one ride, beating my 5 KOM's in one ride. I think i will jump on the bandwagon and sue him for a few million over this. I am clean man!!!!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Feb 2013)

The Times article really is focusing on the daft big city short commuter segments all flat and traffic lights, not proper hills like it should be aimed at. Typical sensationalist londoncentric pish.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Feb 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> The Times article really is focusing on the daft big city short commuter segments all flat and traffic lights, not proper hills like it should be aimed at. Typical sensationalist londoncentric pish.


 
Here you go


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Feb 2013)

I think that they have been looking at this segment too much: http://app.strava.com/segments/1080956


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

I'm using veloviewer and the update for new segments. I'm getting a little miffed at segments being created within segments. It's just utter overkill. The original segments are not ones that cross lights/junctions too. None of the new segments seem to be particularly long as well.


----------



## Risex4 (11 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'm using veloviewer and the update for new segments. I'm getting a little miffed at segments being created within segments. It's just utter overkill. The original segments are not ones that cross lights/junctions too. None of the new segments seem to be particularly long as well.


 
Im sure some do it just to boost their own rankings or get a KOM when they realise they've either sat up too early on an effort or simply can't sustain their effort for the full length. Theres a segment over 2.5 miles I regularly go through which has been established for ages (2 years) which goes shallow climb > short flat sprint > bigger climb - no interuptions so it can be (and is) generally classed as one stretch of road. Recently someone created a new segment from exactly the same start which cut out the final mile long climb (que new reshuffled leaderboard biased against those who had paced themselves for the full climb), and then 10 days later I noticed yet another one which was just the first .75 mile shallow climb (which the full segmenters had taken at a steady pace and the 2/3ers had held back on for the sprint) leading to yet another leaderboard for those who had just thrased the first bit.

Pointless. Needless to say I just had to go out and hunt these to prove some kind of empty point.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Feb 2013)

It's a bit of a shame that so many identical or overlapping segments exist, I agree. I did a short ride Yesterday morning and it's a bit of a mission to search through all of the segments. There must be at least 50 on the front page and 167 hidden ones!

http://app.strava.com/activities/40397076


----------



## 400bhp (11 Feb 2013)

That's completely nuts Almost 8 a mile


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Feb 2013)

Let them keep making segments. Instead of taking one KOM on the segment you are going for, you will take 4!! 
​


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Feb 2013)

Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2013)

I went for one last year to find out that the one long one I KOM'd on had three shorter ones in it and I got them as well along with another two later in the ride. Biggest haul I have had in a single ride.


----------



## gaz (11 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a bit of a shame that so many identical or overlapping segments exist, I agree. I did a short ride Yesterday morning and it's a bit of a mission to search through all of the segments. There must be at least 50 on the front page and 167 hidden ones!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40397076


you did do laps of richmond park through :P what more can you expect.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a bit of a shame that so many identical or overlapping segments exist, I agree. I did a short ride Yesterday morning and it's a bit of a mission to search through all of the segments. There must be at least 50 on the front page and 167 hidden ones!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40397076


there can be some advantages to living rurally as well as some disadvantages. my last physio commute, a distance of 37km has in total 7 segments (1 of which is a private segment and another is a hidden segment). http://app.strava.com/activities/39969302

If I want to find more segments, I have to cross to the otherside of the M6... such as this ride http://app.strava.com/activities/40177083 last Friday. This 82km route has 20 segments on it. Only 6 of which are on my side of the M6 and that includes a private segment of my own.

I have to confess to having made a segment within a segment simply because the original segment ended about 25m from my front door therfore hitting my exclusion/privacy zone so a shorter segment within the original segment allowed me to 'participate' within Strava otherwise it can be quite lonely when trying to find segments around here


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have to confess to having made a segment within a segment simply because the original segment ended about 25m from my front door therfore hitting my exclusion/privacy zone so a shorter segment within the original segment allowed me to 'participate' within Strava otherwise it can be quite lonely when trying to find segments around here


I must admit when I made a segment on a road near me that didn't have a segment I started it about tenth of a mile later than I would have normally to get it to start outside my privacy zone.


----------



## tadpole (12 Feb 2013)

The silliest segment I have on my commute is a ⅟10th of a mile segment called “Cycle Track to Clifford Road Climb” a 31’ climb, [URL='http://app.strava.com/activities/40614735#672717002. Which']http://app.strava.com/activities/40614735#672717002[/URL]. Which shows up on strava as a decent then a climb. I don’t understand why it’s there as you have to do a 180 degree turn at the start to get onto to the climb, and then a 90degree turn to get off the climb. The climb is only about 50 feet in length, the rest of the segment is cycling up a road, and the segment doesn’t even go to the end of the road it just stops.


----------



## gaz (12 Feb 2013)

a commute a few weeks ago saw me have nearly 80 segments in 18.5miles - http://app.strava.com/activities/38941247


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Feb 2013)

Thrashed myself daft on a hill climb, but Strava claims I never went near it 

Gah!


----------



## gb155 (12 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thrashed myself daft on a hill climb, but Strava claims I never went near it
> 
> Gah!


Same 

It's not strava but gps drift tho?!


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Feb 2013)

gb155 said:


> Same
> 
> It's not strava but gps drift tho?!


 
Try Snap on Raceshape. That normally sorts it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Feb 2013)

gb155 said:


> Same
> 
> It's not strava but gps drift tho?!


 
Hmm, this is the segment, and this is the ride. I used the data from my Holux which is usually incredibly accurate.


----------



## 4F (12 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hmm, this is the segment, and this is the ride. I used the data from my Holux which is usually incredibly accurate.


 
You sure you didn't stop just short of the segment


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> You sure you didn't stop just short of the segment


 
Hoh yes, I geeked up on it before heading out


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Feb 2013)

Going on the club ride tonight. Will probably end up getting a few new segments.


----------



## Spartak (12 Feb 2013)

Out today for a quick blast along the A432 to Yate & back.
Managed to get 6 PR's 

Close to the top 10 on a couple of them !! So will push harder next time


----------



## 400bhp (12 Feb 2013)

Spartak said:


> Out today for a quick blast along the A432 to Yate & back.
> *Managed to get 6 PR's*
> 
> Close to the top 10 on a couple of them !! So will push harder next time


 
Must be the bag that's making the difference.


----------



## Spartak (12 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Must be the bag that's making the difference.


 
More aerodynamic


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

today's commute saw some interesting times home. usually takes 1 hr 45 mins, took 1 hr 30mins becuase the roads were desserted and in the dark it is so much easier to ride in the centre of the lane on country lanes (smoother, faster and less potholes to worry about) becuase of the extra warning you get of vehicles behind you - not that there were many... outcome was 8 strava cups, including 3 QOM's and one of my fastest return commutes (average for return journey was 22kph (which for me is good!) http://app.strava.com/activities/40688066


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Feb 2013)

Maaan - I hate living in a populated area, sometimes. I can only dream of such silverware!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Maaan - I hate living in a populated area, sometimes. I can only dream of such silverware!


 

You're just going to have to get your arse into gear and work a bit harder Ant


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Maaan - I hate living in a populated area, sometimes. I can only dream of such silverware!


my problem is usually finding segments at all. Last Friday I did a 83km route and only went through 20 segments and only 6 of those were on my side of the M6... so it works both ways. today's 69km route saw only 12 segments and at least two of those are in the same place, one being shorter than the other but completely inside the longer one which to me hardly counts but I assume the person who created it does not cycle the entire 7.7km segment


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> today's commute saw some interesting times home. usually takes 1 hr 45 mins, took 1 hr 30mins becuase the roads were desserted and in the dark it is so much easier to ride in the centre of the lane on country lanes (smoother, faster and less potholes to worry about) becuase of the extra warning you get of vehicles behind you - not that there were many... outcome was 8 strava cups, including 3 QOM's and one of my fastest return commutes (average for return journey was 22kph (which for me is good!) http://app.strava.com/activities/40688066


 
I was second on the Sanbach to Middlewich segment at the end of the summer, just noticed I have slipped to 5th  Will have to go back and regain a few places on the leaderboard.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Feb 2013)

Club ride tonight. Managed 6 PR's and 3 second fastest times. Got to look after brother tomorrow so no ride but I plan on a half century at the end of the week which I will probably do quite a few new segments on.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was second on the Sanbach to Middlewich segment at the end of the summer, *just noticed I have slipped to 5th*  Will have to go back and regain a few places on the leaderboard.


 
Yes, you're shat.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yes, you're shat.


I know


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

That segment is potentially on the way back from wheelock. will incorporate it into the ride next time i go.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was second on the Sanbach to Middlewich segment at the end of the summer, just noticed I have slipped to 5th  Will have to go back and regain a few places on the leaderboard.





400bhp said:


> That segment is potentially on the way back from wheelock. will incorporate it into the ride next time i go.


 (would not worry - if I take men & women together this QOM holder is in 34th place!

couple of points to watch out for at the moment. 1 after you leave Sandbach, and have you have left Elmsworth there is a garage selling cars followed by a S bend (along with a factory entrance). watch out for black ice around that spot if the weather is cold - the road is routinely flooded on the otherside and unless car drivers cut the corner (across double white lines) they can't avoid hitting it... if the flooding is bad enough, i.e. it has rained in the last 24 hrs, then it is flowing across the road..

2, not long after that one the first of the straight sections alongside the canal, there is a seriously nasty pothole - will break your wheel/several spokes at least if you hit it. otherwise road is much as it always has been


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> (would not worry - if I take men & women together this QOM holder is in 34th place!
> 
> couple of points to watch out for at the moment. 1 after you leave Sandbach, and have you have left Elmsworth there is a garage selling cars followed by a S bend (along with a factory entrance). watch out for black ice around that spot if the weather is cold - the road is routinely flooded on the otherside and unless car drivers cut the corner (across double white lines) they can't avoid hitting it... if the flooding is bad enough, i.e. it has rained in the last 24 hrs, then it is flowing across the road..
> 
> 2, not long after that one the first of the straight sections alongside the canal, there is a seriously nasty pothole - will break your wheel/several spokes at least if you hit it. otherwise road is much as it always has been


 
I did like the bit along side the canal for a main road. Kind of cool whizzing along beside it. Sorry if that sounds odd, it just stuck in my mind from that particular ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I did like the bit along side the canal for a main road. Kind of cool whizzing along beside it. Sorry if that sounds odd, it just stuck in my mind from that particular ride.


know what you mean. I took a different route out to my mum's and missed the canal considerably, and with it being dark, mum wanting to know the route I was taking, I opted home via the 'normal' route. also good it is quite wide so vehicles get plenty of room to go around you.


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2013)

Gained a KOM today without doing anything: http://app.strava.com/segments/3428029


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> Gained a KOM today without doing anything: http://app.strava.com/segments/3428029


 
AKA "airmchair KOM"


----------



## 400bhp (13 Feb 2013)

Weather looking to warm up tomorrow a little. About time I started segment hunting again.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Feb 2013)

I was going to go out tonight and get back this KOM: http://app.strava.com/segments/3071795 But it is chucking it down so I wouldnt be able to carry the speed through the corners.
Must go out early tomorrow morning instead.


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

I've just discovered Mam Nick, Derbyshire so I'm going to give that a bash next week perhaps. I'll let you know how I get on. 

p.s. I'm no KOM hunter, that's for sure.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> Weather looking to warm up tomorrow a little. About time I started segment hunting again.


has got a little too warm for winter kit today. sweating something chronic in my winter big tights, merino wool top & cycling jersey. actually gone over to my spring gloves, but was still too warm cycling home from college just now! birds are making noises like it spring has arrived!


----------



## gaz (14 Feb 2013)

Back on the bike after 2 weeks off ill. Still got a bit of a cough but still managed a 5th place on a long segment which takes in a bit of a climb. happy with that


----------



## Phil485 (14 Feb 2013)

had two short rides today. Boiled on the first 12 mile ride at lunchtime. So over dressed. Much better on the commute home. Hopefully spring has sprung.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

My riding mate just posted a time on Strava, which is 32 seconds quicker than my last KOM.
We do a 3.1 mile loop, and last time he had KOM, i beat it by 2 seconds ...... Suspect or has he improved that much in two winter months?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble with Strava on Android? Mine hasn't given me an accurate record all week, it seems to think I commute via Algeria! Endomondo is tracking just fine and I'm using a GPS cache flush type app.

I've even tried turning the phone off and on again


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with Strava on Android? Mine hasn't given me an accurate record all week, it seems to think I commute via Algeria! Endomondo is tracking just fine and I'm using a GPS cache flush type app.
> 
> I've even tried turning the phone off and on again


actually I noticed yesterday when I tried to do a 'here is the pothole' report that it defaulted to another country on my iPhone when I tried to get it to do a GPS I'm standing here thing. ended up guessing where the issue was along a quiet country lane and marking it manually... maybe there is a satelitte issue instead?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> maybe there is a satelitte issue instead?


 
Scary! Endomono is running just fine though.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

Balls-got one KoM today, but missed out on one by 1s. I assumed it ended at the end of a particular side street. Turns out it was the penultimate side street.

Harrumpph - next time then.


----------



## idlecyclist (15 Feb 2013)

Just discovered this strava thing, and its great fun. Had a few rides using it, but my segment times are rubbish. I put it down to a number reasons
1) Im still on my winter hybrid bike
2) Most of my segments are through Hyde Park & Kensington where there seems to be a lot of very good cyclists
3) I think strava somehow activates every traffic light to go to red as I approach
4) Im too slow

For now im just enjoying getting PR's.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> Just discovered this strava thing, and its great fun. Had a few rides using it, but my segment times are rubbish. I put it down to a number reasons
> 
> 3) I think strava somehow activates every traffic light to go to red as I approach
> 
> ...


 

I KNEW it!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> For now im just enjoying getting PR's.


That's what I use it for. It's great to get on the leaderboard but to beat your previous times is a sign that you're getting better. Just annoying when you're out and you think "Yep. That's a PB for sure," to get back and realise that you were miles quicker last time out. Happened to me the other day.


----------



## Risex4 (15 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> That's what I use it for. It's great to get on the leaderboard but to beat your previous times is a sign that you're getting better.


 
+1



Mapster1989 said:


> Just annoying when you're out and you think "Yep. That's a PB for sure," to get back and realise that you were miles quicker last time out. Happened to me the other day.


 
Especially when you remember the ride you set said PB on, and it was a casual spin/recovery ride/hangover punisher where you know you most definately were not even trying to put the speed down when you did it.

Now you thrash away time and again, cursing every gust of sidewind, pothole and wobbly pedestrian that makes you tap the brakes for the lost .01s, completely and utterly at as loss as to how in the blue hell you ever set the time in the first place without even trying... 

In fact, this kind of thing has irratated me so much, that I've taken to now only uploading the Garmin once a week; the daily doses of disappointment were getting too hard to bare!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Now you thrash away time and again, cursing every gust of sidewind, pothole and wobbly pedestrian that makes you tap the brakes for the lost .01s, completely and utterly at as loss as to how in the blue hell you ever set the time in the first place without even trying...


Yeah. Exactly that.


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2013)

Missed out on an armchair KOM by 1 sec; I'm pretty sure I could beat it as was my one and only go, I was on the heavy SS and halfway into a 113miler; I dont know when I'll be passing that way again though, it was when I was working temp down in Chelmsford.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Missed out on an armchair KOM by 1 sec; I'm pretty sure I could beat it as was my one and only go, I was on the heavy SS and halfway into a 113miler; I dont know when I'll be passing that way again though, it was when I was working temp down in Chelmsford.


 

Apparently LA has a few Strava KoM wins .................................


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Apparently LA has a few Strava KoM wins .................................


Its Steve Lampier who has most of the round here and I dont think his are tainted either


----------



## Spartak (18 Feb 2013)

Podium place for me today 

3rd place & an average speed over the 1.5km segment of 40km/h !!!

http://app.strava.com/segments/3461913


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2013)

just done great ride - weather was stunning. 100.31km and silly strava has it has 99.9km! (most likely the way I am joining the gpx files together it is loosing some data somehow, somewhere - may have to have another try tomorrow... so settling for my garmin edge's 100.31km and claiming the "100km in a day" mark in the recovery (just please don't ask me to do anything whatsoever tomorrow please....  )

beautiful day for a long ride and fairly quiet roads as well. no issues with any drivers and many staying put and waiting for me including 2 horse riders as I was dragging myself up a long incline and rather than ride out in front of me, they waited for several minutes and let me get clear. - lots of people got thank yous alround today. Set out in spring 3/4 shorts, and did the first 2 sections in shorts until it went dark then went back to my winter longs.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41564583 
managed to get 17 strava cups with that including a 2nd place on a cat 4 climb (helps considerably that there are only 3 women on this segment! ).... so definitely silly on many many counts not least of all 99.9km instead of 100.31km and for thinking I can climb hills when I can not! Oh and to make life even more fun, I did the entire thing with 2 rear panniers!


----------



## gaz (20 Feb 2013)

Hadn't done an update on veloviewer in a while. 1141 worse placings :/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Hadn't done an update on veloviewer in a while. 1141 worse placings :/


yikes - how many were better though?


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

Got second on one segment and fourth on another. I really pushed it on only those two though. I think I will push on just one segment each time I go out now, it seems to get a good result.


----------



## gaz (20 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yikes - how many were better though?


Around 20 or so.


----------



## gaz (20 Feb 2013)

FYI a strava challenge starts in 5 days time - http://app.strava.com/challenges/cyclingtips-february-fifteen


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Around 20 or so.


might be worth refraining from that update in future  or at least doing it more often so it does not feel quite so bad!


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> FYI a strava challenge starts in 5 days time - http://app.strava.com/challenges/cyclingtips-february-fifteen


For some reason it isnt listed on the Challenges page. I only joined it because you had.


----------



## gaz (20 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> For some reason it isnt listed on the Challenges page. I only joined it because you had.


Indeed, that is strange.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> Indeed, that is strange.


The fact that I joined or that it wasnt on the list?


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2013)

Noticed there was no segment on the hill off the trail near Didsbury Rd, created one tonight and I'm 3rd on the leaderboard out of 43 
Fossy is 15th


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Feb 2013)

Link or lies!


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Link or lies!


http://app.strava.com/segments/3472420


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Feb 2013)

Off road too, very nice


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Feb 2013)

Down the park .......


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Off road too, very nice





Hacienda71 said:


> Down the park .......


 
Uphill, mud, steps, and a barrier at the end just to make it a real challenge


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Uphill, mud, steps, and a barrier at the end just to make it a real challenge



Swine. Next time....... LOL


----------



## 400bhp (20 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/3472420


 
Huh

Uphill

Huh

Potsy


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Swine. Next time....... LOL





400bhp said:


> Huh
> 
> Uphill
> 
> ...


I've given fossy a target now, joint kom tonight


----------



## Radchenister (21 Feb 2013)

Just a quick techy query please folks please - I did a ride this afternoon and pulled my phone out my pocket when complete to see how I faired and unfortunately there was no data for some reason.

I know where I went and approx. duration to within a minute, so can I draw the route and enter the approx. time, just so my ride record is kept up to date?


----------



## 400bhp (21 Feb 2013)

Just enter the mileage and time manually.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Just a quick techy query please folks please - I did a ride this afternoon and pulled my phone out my pocket when complete to see how I faired and unfortunately there was no data for some reason.
> 
> I know where I went and approx. duration to within a minute, so can I draw the route and enter the approx. time, just so my ride record is kept up to date?


You can enter a manual ride but it will not map the route or show any stats. It will just show the distance and time.


----------



## Radchenister (21 Feb 2013)

Yep, thanks ... spotted the 'add manually' bit just now; hadn't looked at that yet to be honest, as been drafting it in MapMyRide and trying to export it, then upload again on Strava, in the hope of adding the route but that bit's not essential.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> I've given fossy a target now, joint kom tonight



Think I'm driving tomorrow after today. Ouch.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Think I'm driving tomorrow after today. Ouch.


You'll never get your car up there


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Feb 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Yep, thanks ... spotted the 'add manually' bit just now; hadn't looked at that yet to be honest, as been drafting it in MapMyRide and trying to export it, then upload again on Strava, in the hope of adding the route but that bit's not essential.


Whenever I draw a map to export it, I use the proper Garmin site. I find it is a lot easier to use.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2013)

Todays silliness was a newly created segment near work that a few of my colleagues have identified as 'ours'
I had a go today and ended up in 2nd place, unbeknowns to me I was beaten by 1 second so by the time I got home and uploaded the ride the kom ride was already logged, if I'd gotten home first it would have been mine for a few minutes 

We now have a works 1-2-3-4 on that segment


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Feb 2013)

YES! KOM! http://app.strava.com/activities/41842692#699671486

It felt like I had done it as well (couldnt breathe).


----------



## gaz (22 Feb 2013)

Went to get a segment back today, but misread which way the wind was coming from. Had to bail out half way through as it was just a killer!


----------



## gaz (22 Feb 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/21546329 - relevant to those in manchester.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2013)

He is the KOM over the Cat and Fiddle.


----------



## gaz (22 Feb 2013)

Is that the insanely long one? I recall his name popping up a few times before regarding some segments.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2013)

It is just over 7 miles. It is a really long drag. Used once for the national hill climb.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/13430319#242646913

Mark Lovatt in 4th was National Hill Climb champ on it.


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2013)

congratulations to all of you who use Strava. I have given up on it myself as I find it far too competitive. I now use only Endomondo and Mapmyride. Oap's just can't compete with youngsters!


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2013)

My only close segment to Simon Yates was the windy day on the Alderley bypass I still didn't catch him and he did it in both directions at that speed. I was on an old 7005 Ribble that day though


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Feb 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IiqVTol2dQ


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IiqVTol2dQ



I could feel the effort on this video. Were you down to the lowest gear at the top?


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Feb 2013)

gavroche said:


> I could feel the effort on this video. Were you down to the lowest gear at the top?


Almost. I was in the big ring on the second gear at the back (I changed down to the first at the top).


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Feb 2013)

Sort of recovery ride today. Couldn't resist though as i passed through two segments that i didn't have. 

Paste tense.............


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> He is the KOM over the Cat and Fiddle.


 
And Holme Moss...and a heap of others. His and Tejvan Pettiger's times are the why I only worry about PBs on the local climbs.


----------



## danielstucke (23 Feb 2013)

Here's an under-rated unknown classic climb for one of you to pick up: Corney Fell http://app.strava.com/segments/2109521 Both directions the steepest bits are at the very start then it's a fairly constant sapping climb for the rest, great decents on the top bit either side too.

It's the same climb height (1200ft Cat 2) as Cat & Fiddle but 2.5miles shorter. Beautifully bleak scenery, just miles off the beaten track. 

One word of caution - avoid Sellafield rush hours / shift changes as you'd be amazed how many people fly over it in a short period heading to/from South Lakes / Lancaster up to work and back.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Feb 2013)

Nice sunny day today. 40 miles and a nice Kom too.


----------



## nathanicola (24 Feb 2013)

gavroche said:


> congratulations to all of you who use Strava. I have given up on it myself as I find it far too competitive. I now use only Endomondo and Mapmyride. Oap's just can't compete with youngsters!


 Same here it started as a bit of fun with a few work mates as there was a local lad that has 114 Koms and as a team we were going to see how many we could take off him, but somewhere allong the line we got addicted to it and it turned into a battle amoungst ourselves and this weekend when one didnt get invited on the 100 miler challenge and hasn't spoken since and another says everyone was a c**t and you can't even get near my KOM ect, ect. I think it's got to competitive between friends now so im out.Back on Endo with a different name out the way of it all.


----------



## gaz (26 Feb 2013)

Who created this stupid segment - http://app.strava.com/segments/751326
Nearly 20 sets of traffic lights :/


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2013)

I updated my velo viewer last night and there was an arm chair KOM in there


----------



## gaz (26 Feb 2013)

*ATTENTION* another strava challenge - http://app.strava.com/challenges/giro-train-like-taylor-challenge
I'll do crap in this as 4 days in I have an opp on my shoulder.


----------



## tug benson (26 Feb 2013)

Missed out on my first KOM by 1 second

http://app.strava.com/segments/2323280


----------



## tug benson (26 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> I updated my velo viewer last night and there was an arm chair KOM in there


 
you can thank for me for making that a segment


----------



## tug benson (26 Feb 2013)

gaz said:


> *ATTENTION* another strava challenge - http://app.strava.com/challenges/giro-train-like-taylor-challenge
> I'll do crap in this as 4 days in I have an opp on my shoulder.


 
entered it, i`ve got the first 2 weeks in march off my work to get me ready for my first sportive at the end of march


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2013)

Someone beat my KOM by 6 seconds! I am really going to have to push hard to beat that.


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2013)

Lol, Ive updated Velo viewer to find I was 4th on a segment so I had a closer look; its called a climb but it starts on a pancake flat bit of road before a blind right turn at a junction on a bend and the start of the hill. I also spotted another segment entitled 'The Queensferry Rd Dash' it goes through a Motorway junction before another double mini rbt only finally to go half way down Queensferry Rd. Both segment are in the same town (close to each other) I reckon somebody is creating dodgy segments to try and get a KOM


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol, Ive updated Velo viewer to find I was 4th on a segment so I had a closer look; its called a climb but it starts on a pancake flat bit of road before a blind right turn at a junction on a bend and the start of the hill. I also spotted another segment entitled 'The Queensferry Rd Dash' it goes through a Motorway junction before another double mini rbt only finally to go half way down Queensferry Rd. Both segment are in the same town (close to each other) I reckon somebody is creating dodgy segments to try and get a KOM


Flag the really dodgy ones mate. Keeps it safe.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Mar 2013)

Just back from a quick metric century. 19.3mph average and just shy of 3000ft of climbing.

5 KOM's and a 6th place. 

For the Scots on here, i nabbed the climb at the back of Dunkeld. That's a nice little steep number!!
Also the Old military road to Dunkeld (the 6th place) is possibly the worst road i've ever ridden on. Coming from Scotland, that speaks volumes!!


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Mar 2013)

Griepel's little spin!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Griepel's little spin!


Only 4 KOM's!!?? I got 5 today!!


----------



## Spartak (4 Mar 2013)

Moved up from 11th to 4th on segment yesterday !
A busy section of cycle path by the MOD building at Filton, however being Sunday it was quite so went for it !
Missed the KOM by 2 seconds !


----------



## gaz (5 Mar 2013)

KOM, 2nd place and 6th. Not bad for the last ride in a while.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> KOM, 2nd place and 6th. *Not bad for the last ride in a while*.


 
 gawd, anyone would think there's sommat wrong with ya.


----------



## gaz (5 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> gawd, anyone would think there's sommat wrong with ya.


I think we can all agree on that!


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Mar 2013)

Had 3 KOM's taken off me in the past few days. Got to get out and take them back! One was beaten by 44 seconds!


----------



## Mapster1989 (6 Mar 2013)

I only have two KOM's and they're 'nothing' segments too. All the good segments have been won by the same two people around here.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Mar 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I only have two KOM's and they're 'nothing' segments too. All the good segments have been won by the same two people around here.


One of them wouldn't be Ben Lowe of Veloviewer fame would it.


----------



## Mapster1989 (6 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> One of them wouldn't be Ben Lowe of Veloviewer fame would it.


Ben Lowe is one of the them, the other being James Allen of Sheffrec.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Mar 2013)

Airmchair KoM for me - up a hill.....in Edinburgh......

only 3 people on the leaderboard though - still they all count.


----------



## Risex4 (6 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> - still they all count.


 






:Goes off to set up a dozen new 100m segements in the most obscure places he knows:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

Can anyone remind me of the link to that veloviewer map of all of your rides please? the one that overlaid each and every ride on a map in red and more red meant you have cycled it more...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can anyone remind me of the link to that veloviewer map of all of your rides please? the one that overlaid each and every ride on a map in red and more red meant you have cycled it more...


 
http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php


Thank you. that's the one. added to favourites this time.


----------



## addictfreak (6 Mar 2013)

Well my health and fitness level must be improving, actually got a KOM today on the mountain bike!


Just checked and the previous holder was from Alabama! Don't think he will be back to claim it anytime soon.


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2013)

Its nice when you get back from a relaxing an update the velo viewer to find you've got a couple of top 10s and when you look further its from four years ago on my sirrus; it was still flat barred with rack and mudguards then


----------



## Nosaj (6 Mar 2013)

I have only just joined strava but one thing that really troubles me....

How do you know that those with the best segment times have not actually run them in a car ?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2013)

Nosaj said:


> I have only just joined strava but one thing that really troubles me....
> 
> How do you know that those with the best segment times have not actually run them in a car ?


 
You assume people are sportsman like? It is not hard to work out which ones are done in a car either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

Nosaj said:


> I have only just joined strava but one thing that really troubles me....
> 
> How do you know that those with the best segment times have not actually run them in a car ?


cars don't need to slow down much for hills.


----------



## Nosaj (6 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You assume people are sportsman like? It is not hard to work out which ones are done in a car either.


 
Yes I agree I would hope people would be sporting otherwise they are only letting down themselves

And yes after a look just now at Strava you could probably tell as I didn't realise that you can go into the entire ride where they they achived their KOM and view it


----------



## Nosaj (6 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> cars don't need to slow down much for hills.


 
Simplisticly yes but we are talking about deceit here. Obviously a 45mph average up a 15% hill would be a little suspect and you would have to be a little stupid to try and convince anyone that it was not motor assisted. Achieving a KOM at + 1.5mph would not be so easy to disprove especially if you were really deceitful and run say a ten mile loop up to that hill at roughly the speed of a quick TT.

A pointless exercise for most people on Strava I would guess but the cynical side of me says that I bet it has been done and with a little foresight and planning would not be that hard to fake.

By the way If you getting any ideas......a quick look at my Strava times will prove beyond any reasonable doubt that I am not motor assisted in any way....


----------



## Risex4 (6 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You assume people are sportsman like? It is not hard to work out which ones are done in a car either.


 
Yes, I mean err... who would... err... go out and set KOMs... erm... in cars...?

In my defence, it was actually a bus. And I was hungover.



Nosaj said:


> I have only just joined strava but one thing that really troubles me....


 
On a serious note, you'll always get a few bad apples who outright cheat and do it in a car, or outright cheat and do it behind a car. KOMs are fantasticly fun and Ego-On-A-Stick when you grab them, but the real magic of Strava is racing against yourself.

Aww, doesnt that sound like I almost believe that?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2013)

Nosaj said:


> ...By the way If you getting any ideas......a quick look at my Strava times will prove beyond any reasonable doubt that I am not motor assisted in any way....


You have not seen mine... I somewhat strangely have a grand total of 8 QOM's (one advantage of being a female on Strava - 90% strava users are apparently male), rarely average more than 13mph (20-22kph) but do that consistantly irrespective of the length of my ride. I am also useless at climbing at the moment - seem to have lost that skill from when I was on tour. No ideas because I don't have one or access to one during the week (normally) and am too competitive with myself to validate using a car even when I have access to one!


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2013)

Nosaj said:


> Simplisticly yes but we are talking about deceit here. Obviously a 45mph average up a 15% hill would be a little suspect and you would have to be a little stupid to try and convince anyone that it was not motor assisted.


Lol, I just flagged a ride where folk can get crazy speeds up a hill (because there a sharp downhill before it) many are in the region of 30mph; my mate who is amazing on hills is over 38mph (about 4-5mph faster than anybody else and plausible for him, he's beaten semipros in the past) but somebody beat him by 4mph, the max speed of over 56mph makes me a bit suspicious (I dont know of a local hill where even the best could do better than the low 40 mph's)


----------



## 4F (6 Mar 2013)

Risex4 said:


> and do it behind a car.


 
Hang on but a good draft is game on imho. 
(But not if it is someone who has gone out with someone they know specifically to do this)


----------



## HLaB (6 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> Hang on but a good draft is game on imho.
> (But not if it is someone who has gone out with someone they know specifically to do this)


I'm in two moods (as with sombody who uses tri bars etc) they are getting an unfair advantage but on the other hand they've got the nouse, courage, skill talent to use them


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> Hang on but a good draft is game on imho.
> (But not if it is someone who has gone out with someone they know specifically to do this)


 


HLaB said:


> I'm in two moods (as with sombody who uses tri bars etc) they are getting an unfair advantage but on the other hand they've got the nouse, courage, skill talent to use them


 
Chaingang's and aero bars count!


----------



## Risex4 (6 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> Hang on but a good draft is game on imho.
> (But not if it is someone who has gone out with someone they know specifically to do this)


 
Sorry; yes the latter is what I meant. A legitimate draft is clever game.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

I keep getting followers on Strava, really not sure why? Unless they think they are going to see how an Olympic cyclist does it? if thats it then they are going to be very disappointed!

Just added now...a certain ex 39 stone cyclist!


----------



## Spartak (8 Mar 2013)

Two 8th places on segments during this mornings commute !
One advantage of leaving for work at 04:15 is there's nobody about so roads/cyclepaths are deserted :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> *ATTENTION* another strava challenge - http://app.strava.com/challenges/giro-train-like-taylor-challenge
> I'll do crap in this as 4 days in I have an opp on my shoulder.


 
How are you all getting on with this? It is bloody killing me to do it, but I am determined to complete it.


----------



## 4F (8 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How are you all getting on with this? It is bloody killing me to do it, but I am determined to complete it.


 
I am on 53% and just short of 17 hours, determined that I am actually going to complete this one.


----------



## Nearly there (8 Mar 2013)

When you stop on a ride for say a couple of minutes does this impact on your avg speed?I know it records moving time but when you stop should you pause the ride?


----------



## HLaB (8 Mar 2013)

Nearly there said:


> When you stop on a ride for say a couple of minutes does this impact on your avg speed?I know it records moving time but when you stop should you pause the ride?


It lowers your average as you have probably found out, you can compare it to RWGPS or GC who do take account of pauses automatically whereas with Strava you actually have to stop the timer not just pause it. It up to you what you do and as long as you are consistent and true to yourself


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

Auto-pause will keep Strava looking impressive. You don't need to bother with this on Garmin Connect because it calculated both standard average and moving average, you can then look at the moving average to satiate your ego.

I don't use auto-pause any more, so my Strava is likely looking rather unimpressive atm, not checked my speeds recently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> ...you can then look at the moving average to satiate your ego..


my ego and/or my speed need all the help they can get at the moment. even my moving average is not particularly impressive at 13mph, so any massaging is more than welcome


----------



## Spartak (8 Mar 2013)

Updated my Veloviewer today, discovered that I'd lost a KOM & fallen out of the top 10 on quite a few segments 

Ok, message to self ............ must try harder


----------



## 400bhp (8 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Auto-pause will keep Strava looking impressive. You don't need to bother with this on Garmin Connect because it calculated both standard average and moving average, you can then look at the moving average to satiate your ego.
> 
> I don't use auto-pause any more, so any my Strava is likely looking rather unimpressive atm, not checked my speeds recently.


 
I don't think strava works like that. I think it does its own calculations to work out when you are stopped and when you are moving. The moving average (or for ease, the moving time) is never the same as the garmin unit. I can only conclude that strava has some crappy algorithm for working it out.

No matter, on segments strava ignores moving average and just calculates the straight average.

And, using moving average isn't necessarily used for ego boost, it can be quite a useful indicator, for example on commutes where (if you're not naughty and don't jump lights) you are stopping / starting.


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2013)

I've just discovered Strava and all its joys. There are several segments on my commute, and I've been awarded several medals.... on closer inspection these are PBs based on the day before,

Thing is, I didn't know where the segments were, but now I do, it's gonna open up a whole new world of fun

Interestingly, when Satnav and Partner came with me on our Bakewell pootle, I rode my bouncer down a fantastic rutted track, really giving it some beans. There was a point where the surface returned to tarmac and I waited for the others to catch up, and we chatted about the descent for a minute or two before carrying on. Had I known that it was a Strava segment and that the chequered flag was right at the T junction onto the main road I would have ridden it differently. As it is, those minutes spent chatting three quarters of the way down count towards the total time, so not just moving time as calculated by Garmin.


----------



## DWiggy (9 Mar 2013)

It takes me a few minutes to start the app, put it in my rucksack then put on cycling peripherals takes about 3-5mins both ends..will this lower my average?


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I don't think strava works like that. I think it does its own calculations to work out when you are stopped and when you are moving. The moving average (or for ease, the moving time) is never the same as the garmin unit. I can only conclude that strava has some crappy algorithm for working it out.
> 
> No matter, on segments strava ignores moving average and just calculates the straight average.
> 
> *And, using moving average isn't necessarily used for ego boost,* it can be quite a useful indicator, for example on commutes where (if you're not naughty and don't jump lights) you are stopping / starting.


 
I was just teasing.

BTW looks like you are correct about it working out some sort of moving average on Strava (never noticed that before), but only uses absolute average for segments (this was a given).


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

Lost 2 KOM's today.

My KOM's are like my children!!! 

I've maybe gotten to used to posting on here about gaining KOM's. I don't care for losing them.


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2013)

Me thinks someone is taking this far too seriously


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Lost 2 KOM's today.
> 
> My KOM's are like my children!!!
> 
> I've maybe gotten to used to posting on here about gaining KOM's. I don't care for losing them.


I'd be a wee bit suspicious if you lost them today, it was rotten


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'd be a wee bit suspicious if you lost them today, it was rotten


20-30mph winds. Some people rely on them.


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> 20-30mph winds. Some people rely on them.


You can get them back when its 20-30mph winds again and dry (the former is common, the latter  )


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

Lol one of the segments I had ridden was removed, so I had a closer look. Its called a climb but its a relatively flat dash to a blind right hand turn on to the Dollar Main Street; I'm not surprised it has been flagged!


----------



## tug benson (9 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol one of the segments I had ridden was removed, so I had a closer look. Its called a climb but its a relatively flat dash to a blind right hand turn on to the Dollar Main Street; I'm not surprised it has been flagged!


 
How did they manage to make that a CAT4 climb? the road is pretty much flat


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

Can't be flat, it goes up at 1,125% gradient at one point.


----------



## HLaB (9 Mar 2013)

tug benson said:


> How did they manage to make that a CAT4 climb? the road is pretty much flat


Indeed  I don't know if its an auto-segment created from a dodgy gps track (Ive heard the iphone is bad for gps).


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Mar 2013)

Went out for a very late night spin tonight. Managed 10th on one segment and 14th on another. Thought I had set a few other PR's but something went wrong with the average speed.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Went out for a very late night spin tonight. Managed 10th on one segment and 14th on another. *Thought I had set a few other PR's but something went wrong with the average speed.*


 
Yes..... you didn't ride fast enough!


----------



## redcard (10 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> ...something went wrong with the average speed.



We know how you feel, Matt.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Mar 2013)

This is the segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/43784470#742163435 Says a 16.3 average when the lowest speed I got to was 18.3?
Reverse segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/43784470#742163440 This is a bit more accurate.


----------



## gaz (10 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> This is the segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/43784470#742163435 Says a 16.3 average when the lowest speed I got to was 18.3?
> Reverse segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/43784470#742163440 This is a bit more accurate.


Dude that segment is short as it gets. Have you not seen what has been posted about the pointlessness of short segments on strava?
Take a read.. http://veloviewer.com/blog/41mph-the-evidence-against-the-sunday-times-article/


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Dude that segment is short as it gets. Have you not seen what has been posted about the pointlessness of short segments on strava?
> Take a read.. http://veloviewer.com/blog/41mph-the-evidence-against-the-sunday-times-article/


Both segments are mine so I will change them to make it more realistic.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> I've just discovered Strava and all its joys. There are several segments on my commute, and I've been awarded several medals.... on closer inspection these are PBs based on the day before,
> 
> Thing is, I didn't know where the segments were, but now I do, it's gonna open up a whole new world of fun
> 
> Interestingly, when Satnav and Partner came with me on our Bakewell pootle, I rode my bouncer down a fantastic rutted track, really giving it some beans. There was a point where the surface returned to tarmac and I waited for the others to catch up, and we chatted about the descent for a minute or two before carrying on. Had I known that it was a Strava segment and that the chequered flag was right at the T junction onto the main road I would have ridden it differently. As it is, those minutes spent chatting three quarters of the way down count towards the total time, so not just moving time as calculated by Garmin.


 
not to mention the strava section that we are 30 mins slower than everyone else on because we popped into a certain cafe for a much needed break  With any luck I might not be quite so slow on the descents now after this weekend's mtb skills course.
There are plenty of strava sections around Philips Park as well, some with odd starts and ends so check them out first.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42779399 should show you some of them! (just don't expect as many cups as me though because you are male. Being female on Strava definitely has some advantages


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> *not to mention the strava section that we are 30 mins slower than everyone else on because we popped into a certain cafe for a much needed break*  With any luck I might not be quite so slow on the descents now after this weekend's mtb skills course.
> There are plenty of strava sections around Philips Park as well, some with odd starts and ends so check them out first.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42779399 should show you some of them! (just don't expect as many cups as me though because you are male. Being female on Strava definitely has some advantages


 
I have a crap time up Holme Moss (Woodhead ascent), for a similar reason, I rode into the segment, signed on and pinned on my number for a HC race, then cycled up and down the same stretch of road warming up for about 10-20 minutes, before actually riding up to the top and exiting the segment. Fortunatelly, there is a segment within the Holme Moss segment created for the HC race, so I at least have a reasonable time on that (14 minutes odd), lol.

I am not much of a segment hunter with Strava, I only have any real interest in a couple of segments on local hills I use to benchmark (2 hills in particular), but recently have been going really well in the hills clocking a few top 10's with ease (got a 7th yesterday riding at less than 80% FTP, i.e. moderate tempo intensity), so I am looking forward to seeing what I can do on my benchmarking hills.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2013)

OI FOSSY!!

http://app.strava.com/segments/3592216


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2013)

One advantage about having an obscure and very strong wind, you get some high placements on segments!
5th - http://app.strava.com/activities/44029963#748335439
3rd - http://app.strava.com/activities/44029963#748335443

Very happy with myself.
I will have a go at this one on tomorrow mornings commute - http://app.strava.com/segments/3583554


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Mar 2013)

Couldn't find any other thread mentioning this, but the BBC have just covered Strava: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21716686


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Couldn't find any other thread mentioning this, but the BBC have just covered Strava: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21716686



Thnx ....... Good article.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> OI FOSSY!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3592216


 
Very good - not even ridden that last section - is that where you bear right after the tunnel down towards the Motorway ?


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Very good - not even ridden that last section - is that where you bear right after the tunnel down towards the Motorway ?


Now I look closely at it there might be a dodgy gps tracking section there, looks like it has me riding on brinny road 
Thought I'd done the same route you do and was surprised you hadn't shown up on the leaderboard, I did however follow the river from Knightsbridge rather than cut onto the road at Portwood like usual, good bit of extra offroad rout that


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Mar 2013)

Random question; why does everyone who has a veloviewer sig image use the position chart?

I find the score chart to be far more interesting and indicative of a rider's overall skill, fitness and stamina.
I have a lot of segments where I've performed poorly (I am utterly rubbish at climbs), and my sig image should (and clearly does ) reflect that - but over time the larger data points will move further left to reflect my improvement.

To me, the position chart only picks my "best" performances, which, as the sample size for each segment is not taken into consideration, tells me nothing about my relative fitness and ability...


----------



## gaz (12 Mar 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Random question; why does everyone who has a veloviewer sig image use the position chart?
> 
> I find the score chart to be far more interesting and indicative of a rider's overall skill, fitness and stamina.
> I have a lot of segments where I've performed poorly (I am utterly rubbish at climbs), and my sig image should (and clearly does ) reflect that - but over time the larger data points will move further left to reflect my improvement.
> ...


probably because that is a new addition and most of us made the signature when it wasn't there.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> probably because that is a new addition and most of us made the signature when it wasn't there.


Ah, that explains it. I wasn't aware that it was a new thing - thanks!


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Mar 2013)

Managed 3rd on a segment on this mornings commute. It was on the fully laden commuter too!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Mar 2013)

Speaking of which Veloviewer site is down. Just get 404 not found for the last 24 hours.


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Speaking of which Veloviewer site is down. Just get 404 not found for the last 24 hours.


Yeah, he's been having some trouble with his web hosting.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Mar 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Yeah, he's been having some trouble with his web hosting.


 
I just checked using my hi-tech professional site checking tool http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/veloviewer.com

Poor old Ben. Ben if you're out there let me know if I can help!


----------



## zizou (13 Mar 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting segments to load on the segment details website (the one @ jonathanokeeffe.com)?


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2013)

Is Strava borked for everybody or just me? I can access the site but see no little map pic of the rides in my dashboard and the Upload page is down.

EDIT: entire site is now dead-in-the-water


----------



## Tommy2 (13 Mar 2013)

HTTP ERROR 404

NOT_FOUND


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2013)

Ok, don't nobody panic... it's back up!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Mar 2013)

Veloviewer says he has been hacked. 

https://twitter.com/VeloViewer


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2013)

Bummer!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Mar 2013)

Is there anything to worry about? Personal data...


----------



## gaz (13 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is there anything to worry about? Personal data...


Only the information that is available on strava that veloviewer takes.
so IMO, nothing to be worried about.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Mar 2013)

So, so long as you have the privacy exclusion zones on, then broadly ok - cheers Gaz and for the pm

I'm now starting/stopping rides down the road too.


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2013)

Today is the first time Ive lost a KOM for ages (all the really fast boys took most of mine a while back). So I had a closer look; its straight up a short hill and bizarrely turns around and goes down it slightly, no wonder the fast boys haven't got it; me thinks somebody has created the bogus segment to get a KOM


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Today is the first time Ive lost a KOM for ages (all the really fast boys took most of mine a while back). So I had a closer look; its straight up a short hill and bizarrely turns around and goes down it slightly, no wonder the fast boys haven't got it; me thinks somebody has created the bogus segment to get a KOM


Only a second in it!!! Get back up there and give it some welly this time.


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Only a second in it!!! Get back up there and give it some welly this time.


Given its over 400miles away I doubt I'll be able to


----------



## Phil485 (13 Mar 2013)

got the KOM on my home street this evening. Well Chuffed, only by a second though so I may need to go round the block again at the weekend to try and put a bit of clear air between me and the second place chap. 
Going to go for another one tomorrow morning on the commute to work, sitting in second place, 4 seconds off the KOM, shhould be doable.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Given its over 400miles away I doubt I'll be able to


Excuses excuses.............


----------



## Col5632 (14 Mar 2013)

Strava wont let me do anything until i sign up for the free trial


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Mar 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Strava wont let me do anything until i sign up for the free trial


 
 Strava is free.


----------



## gaz (14 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> So, so long as you have the privacy exclusion zones on, then broadly ok - cheers Gaz and for the pm
> 
> I'm now starting/stopping rides down the road too.


From reading what ben said on twitter, it was only the blog that was hacked, so nothing to worry about :P


----------



## Col5632 (14 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Strava is free.


 
Yeah but it keeps popping up with a free trial to try the premium version for 30 days and it wont bugger off!!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Mar 2013)

Pushed hard on a few segments today and it showed! 4th, 7th and 10th.


----------



## gaz (14 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Pushed hard on a few segments today and it showed! 4th, 7th and 10th.


didn't push hard enough, no KOM's! PUSH HARDER


----------



## Tommy2 (14 Mar 2013)

Anybody know why it won't give me a PR even thought I keep Beating my previous times? 
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## gaz (14 Mar 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Anybody know why it won't give me a PR even thought I keep Beating my previous times?
> Anyone else having this problem?


The segment is probably not registering properly. Either you aren't completing it or the segment was created with dodgy GPS that goes off the road.
Care to link to the segment so we can take a look?


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/2601889
the segment has been used 500+ times and i don't turn off anywhere near the start or finish so i can't figure it out
(don't want to put too many details about my rides on here as you will all know where i live and steal my bike.... or worse come on beat all my strava segment times!!)


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Mar 2013)

Just a query, what is the segment that you have cycled the most amount of times? (It is probably best using VeloViewer to find this out.)

Mine is this: http://veloviewer.com/segment/2221800/athlete/1328588 78 tries.
However, second and third are these: http://veloviewer.com/segment/3401185/athlete/1328588 , http://veloviewer.com/segment/3129629/athlete/1328588 which would make sense as I do them on my commute.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a query, what is the segment that you have cycled the most amount of times? (It is probably best using VeloViewer to find this out.)
> 
> Mine is this: http://veloviewer.com/segment/2221800/athlete/1328588 78 tries.
> However, second and third are these: http://veloviewer.com/segment/3401185/athlete/1328588 , http://veloviewer.com/segment/3129629/athlete/1328588 which would make sense as I do them on my commute.


MIne is a downill segment coming home from work, 344 times so far and 3rd on the board


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

35 mile route today.

5 KOM's, a 3rd, a 4th and a 5th. Better than a day in the office!!!

Now time for some well deserved . Could murder a pint.
​


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> 35 mile route today.
> 
> 5 KOM's, a 3rd, a 4th and a 5th. Better than a day in the office!!!
> 
> ...


Now you're just being a show-off.

I was just happy shaving one minute off a twenty minute climb (+1mph) and yesterday shaved one and a half minutes off a six minute climb (+3.1mph). That'll do me very nicely.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> yesterday shaved one and a half minutes off a six minute climb (+3.1mph). That'll do me very nicely.


 
continue at that rate and you will be the KOM in no time.


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> continue at that rate and you will be the KOM in no time.


I've no idea where I got the energy from. I was just flying. I knew half-way up that it was going to be a PB but I just carried on going. I wish every ride felt like that.

p.s. Only 2 KOM's to my name and crazy ones at that too. Nothing to shout about.


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a query, what is the segment that you have cycled the most amount of times? (It is probably best using VeloViewer to find this out.)
> 
> Mine is this: http://veloviewer.com/segment/2221800/athlete/1328588 78 tries.
> However, second and third are these: http://veloviewer.com/segment/3401185/athlete/1328588 , http://veloviewer.com/segment/3129629/athlete/1328588 which would make sense as I do them on my commute.


78 tries? PSSSH I have 16 segments with over 400 times ridden. 3 of which I am KOM for.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I've no idea where I got the energy from. I was just flying. I knew half-way up that it was going to be a PB but I just carried on going. I wish every ride felt like that.
> 
> p.s. Only 2 KOM's to my name and crazy ones at that too. Nothing to shout about.


Be twice that in a few weeks.

I have a new method. My legs will decide half way up a climb that i am going too hard and start SCREAMING AT ME. My response is to then change up a gear! That will teach them who's boss.
​


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/2601889
> the segment has been used 500+ times and i don't turn off anywhere near the start or finish so i can't figure it out
> (don't want to put too many details about my rides on here as you will all know where i live and steal my bike.... or worse come on beat all my strava segment times!!)


When you look at one of your recent rides which you did this segment on, do you see the segment name in the main list shown under the ride? Or is it in the hidden list?


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Be twice that in a few weeks.
> 
> I have a new method. My legs will decide half way up a climb that i am going too hard and start SCREAMING AT ME. My response is to then change up a gear! That will teach them who's boss.
> ​


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> 78 tries? PSSSH I have 16 segments with over 400 times ridden. 3 of which I am KOM for.


That might be so, but I only joined Strava this year.


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That might be so, but I only joined Strava this year.


I only joined strava half way through last year.


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Be twice that in a few weeks.
> 
> I have a new method. My legs will decide half way up a climb that i am going too hard and start SCREAMING AT ME. My response is to then change up a gear! That will teach them who's boss.
> ​


Good method. Problem is, if I try that I'll end up in the gutter.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> I only joined strava half way through last year.


 I only commute 2 days a week and when I go on a leisure ride, try to get in as many miles as possible. So it isnt really about the segments when I go out although I do like to push hard when I know I can get a good time.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


>


Now if they made that in a nice cycling jersey, short sleeved and small..................


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Good method. Problem is, if I try that I'll end up in the gutter.


To be fair there have been a few times that i thought i might die of the pain. Can be a real bummer picking the gravel out of your tongue after too.


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> When you look at one of your recent rides which you did this segment on, do you see the segment name in the main list shown under the ride? Or is it in the hidden list?


It was hidden strangely, I changed that yesterday and today's ride came up with the achievement on this evenings ride so that must have been the problem, thanks 
Could it be if it started just inside a privacy zone which I have since for rid of.


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> It was hidden strangely, I changed that yesterday and today's ride came up with the achievement on this evenings ride so that must have been the problem, thanks
> Could it be if it started just inside a privacy zone which I have since for rid of.


If it's inside your privacy zone then it won't register. That is if you don't ride out of your privacy zone first.

It won't appear as an achievement if the segment is hidden. so that should fix it


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> 35 mile route today.
> 
> 5 KOM's, a 3rd, a 4th and a 5th. Better than a day in the office!!!
> 
> Now time for some well deserved . Could murder a pint.


 
You're a machine


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> You're a machine


I wish. 
It did turn in to 6 KOM's today but i can't really count the last one as someone made a new segment and i am KOM out of 143 people. Could i claim 6 KOM's in one day?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

You must be a pretty handy rider Pedro.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> You must be a pretty handy rider Pedro.


Used to race BMX when i was younger so the handling has always been there. 

Not even the best climber in my club though mate. 
Though he does weigh about 10 stone and have a power to weight ratio close to 5watts/kg!!
I do alright though buddy. Constantly getting faster!!!
​


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> You must be a pretty handy rider Pedro.


Nah, he lives in scotland. We all know there are like no cyclists in scotland. Easy pickings :P

Ain't that right Pedro


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Used to race BMX when i was younger so the handling has always been there.


 
They all downhill then.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> They all downhill then.


I do have ALL the descent KOM's in my area yes. 
I can also go up fast too but when it gets longer than 5-10 minutes climbing the whippet bests me every time. There are maybe 5 very good climbers in my club. PITA!
I am the TT champ at the moment though.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Nah, he lives in scotland. We all know there are like no cyclists in scotland. Easy pickings :P
> 
> Ain't that right Pedro


Totally correct mate. Now where do you live?? I fancy a wee trip to your area for a weekend. I'll bring my light bike.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

I'm thinking Strava are gonna have some kind of "live" challenge soon.

Some kind of popular segment where they close the road and treat it like a hill climb.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a query, what is the segment that you have cycled the most amount of times? (It is probably best using VeloViewer to find this out.)


 
According to Veloviewer mine is this:
http://app.strava.com/segments/1858119

Which I find slightly hard to believe, as VV tells me I have done it 174 times but I would have thought there were segments I have ridden many more times than that. Incidentally I am 9th out of 429 on that one - so room for improvement!


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Totally correct mate. Now where do you live?? I fancy a wee trip to your area for a weekend. I'll bring my light bike.


Souf Landon mate. Only a few of my KOM's are on climbs, most of them are sprints or long sections of road. So better bring a chain gang 



400bhp said:


> I'm thinking Strava are gonna have some kind of "live" challenge soon.
> 
> Some kind of popular segment where they close the road and treat it like a hill climb.


They've done that with box hill several times. See who could get the fastest time up it and who could do the most attempts in a weekend.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2013)

BH isn't exactly the most awe inspiring of climbs... The only nice part is the first r/h hairpin where the inside line ramps up and you can attack at that point!


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> BH isn't exactly the most awe inspiring of climbs... The only nice part is the first r/h hairpin where the inside line ramps up and you can attack at that point!


I much prefer the climbs on the ridge further east, in the titsey hill area. This one is worth a try - http://app.strava.com/segments/2721287

Box hill just draws the crowds in, the views are nice at points but I find the roads around it pretty crap.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2013)

Yep the East side / kent is better for climbing or Past Ranmore over to White Down, if you want to stay on the Dorking side. BH is overrated, big time! I tried White Ln the other Sunday, where one of the big HC events is hosted. Pretty good test and I was certainbly blowing up by the time I got to the junction of Clarkes Ln.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42943036#724065534


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2013)

Is Veloviewer working for other folks? its still giving me errors when I try to update!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Is Veloviewer working for other folks? its still giving me errors when I try to update!


 
It's giving me an error when I try to update


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2013)

Got a 10th place yesterday ( out of 10 ) !!!

However the segment took me over 2 hours  due to me being in the pub for 90 minutes of that time !
It was a good lunch though with a couple of pints of the excellent 'Wye Valley Bitter'


----------



## HLaB (15 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's giving me an error when I try to update


Dont click the update segments tab then; I did and it put me into a eternal loop locking up firefox and I had to crash it (Task Manager) to get out.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Only a few of my KOM's are on climbs, most of them are sprints or long sections of road. So better bring a chain gang
> .


 
Well i have knocked out a 21 minute 10 mile TT if that would help me. Should i bring a chain gang just in case?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Mar 2013)

Wow-impressive fella

Would be good to see strava sponsor a big team. Garmin v Strava, bring it on


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Wow-impressive fella
> 
> Would be good to see strava sponsor a big team. Garmin v Strava, bring it on


There was a slight tailwind for some of it. Shhhh, don't tell. 
Can hit between 23-25min on average though regardless of wind. On a road bike!! 
If i had the money i would buy a decent TT bike but i already have 3 bikes too many. Divorce would be a certainty.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

Your Ribble would double up as a decent TT machine.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Your Ribble would double up as a decent TT machine.


It does pal. Fitted Deda blast bars, 50mm aero tubs and have dialled in a decent TT position on it. Not too shabby for a road bike. 
Have wondered if 80mm, or even bigger, rear would improve things further..........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Is Veloviewer working for other folks? its still giving me errors when I try to update!


 
Has been playing up for me the last couple of days, I just assumed it couldn't cope with all the KOMs' I have been setting lately


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Well i have knocked out a 21 minute 10 mile TT if that would help me. Should i bring a chain gang just in case?


 
That is seriously impressive


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It does pal. Fitted Deda blast bars, 50mm aero tubs and have dialled in a decent TT position on it. Not too shabby for a road bike.
> *Have wondered if 80mm, or even bigger, rear would improve things further..........*


 
Probably only minor improvement.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Probably only minor improvement.


With the added weight, and cost, it sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

If you go very deep or move toward a full disc you will gain an aero advantage, but remember it is not all about aero either, there is power transfer to consider, generally deeper = shorter spokes = less flex = less energy wasted. You could probably gain more aero benefit from a wheel builder disc cover, they don't cost that much.

I don't go fast enough to really gain much from my full disc, I just love the rumble rumble!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you go very deep or move toward a full disc you will gain an advantage. You could probably gain more aero benefit from a wheel builder disc cover if you can't drop cash on a full disc, they don't cost that much.
> 
> I don't go fast enough to really gain much from my full disc, I just love the rumble rumble!


I could afford it mate but i am due to be married soon which means wedding, honeymoon and anything else that the lady wants.
I was led to believe that all they wanted was Milk tray!!!

Also with your FTP and weight, i reckon you are selling yourself short there. 
​


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

How do you know my FTP? lol!

Just curious as I don't recall posting it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> How do you know my FTP? lol!


I am on trainerroad thread. This winters training has upped my power by around 20%. Hard work but turbo training has it's place in the training calendar. 

Your FTP was done as a 20 minute test. The usual method. It was close to mine at the time i believe. I have a good memory.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

Ah, I forgot about that thread, I re-tested on Tuesday this week actually, current FTP is 308 Watts (20 minute test following the Hunter Allan and Andy Coggan test protocol). Over 4 W/kg now.

The above will be an an under estimate due to problems with Garmin 810 under reading average power due to a bug where the recorded power reading drops to half of the current power for 2 to 4 seconds randomly. In a 20 minute period this happens approx 30 times on average, causing the average power to read 7-10W lower than reality, in my range of power output. Tested this against my 500 before I sold it, sadly I had already taken the money for the 500 before I realised the 810 was junk, so couldn't back out of the sale.

However, on the flat, I don't feel particularly quick atm, in the hills though, I am climbing pretty well..


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Ah, I forgot about that thread, I re-tested on Tuesday this week actually, current FTP is 308 Watts (20 minute test following the Hunter Allan and Andy Coggan test protocol). Over 4 W/kg now.
> 
> The above will be an an under estimate due to problems with Garmin 810 under reading average power due to a bug where the recorded power reading drops to half of the current power for 2 to 4 seconds randomly. In a 20 minute period this happens approx 30 times on average, causing the average power to read 7-10W lower than reality, in my range of power output. Tested this against my 500 before I sold it, sadly I had already taken the money for the 500 before I realised the 810 was junk, so couldn't back out of the sale.


Sounds like you are well on to a good season! 

I am sitting at 4.1watts/kg average. Some climbs i am way over this but imo this is not accurate. 

I like having the stats but at the same time i don't know how well they translate onto the bike. I know a few guys with a better power to weight than myself but i am faster in every way. I believe mental strength plays a factor too, and not a small one.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Mar 2013)

My W/kg is prob the same as yours if you adjust for the 810 bug. But I am just taking the value as read, I will delay gratification and wait for a firmware update to see my numbers explode upwards 

We will see how the numbers translate to race results as the season progresses (you can have the best the numbers in the world but if you don't produce results, what is the point).

You are right about the mental aspect too, it is easy to talk yourself out of things.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Mar 2013)

Recovery ride today so just the one KOM. 

A nice uphill sprint. Kind of screwed the recovery ride though. 

Got soaked to the core of my bones too.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Recovery ride today so just the one KOM.
> 
> A nice uphill sprint. Kind of screwed the recovery ride though.
> 
> Got soaked to the core of my bones too.


 
Nice, uphill and sprint don't really belong in my vocabulary. lol. Glad you had fun though.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Mar 2013)

4 PR's and 4 top 10! But I paid for it with a snapped chain just before home.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Mar 2013)

Solo'd a 7 mile segment (and clocked 4th place) faster than a previous chaingang effort today despite getting held up in some Event/Church traffic. Not bad considering it was windy and I had post-TT legs after yesterday.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

Woo hoo, armchair kom 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3635524


----------



## 400bhp (18 Mar 2013)




----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


>


Nice sig


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Mar 2013)

Another shoot mileage munching challenge!


----------



## 400bhp (19 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Another s*** mileage munching challenge!


 
stop moaning


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> stop moaning


 
NO


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Mar 2013)

I love the mileage ones!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

821 miles in a month, bring it on!


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2013)

Been having a go at a particular segment on my commute home some days. It's got lots of 'challenges' in; 3 pedestrian crossings, 2 junctions and 2 roundabouts along with a steady climb/descent over 1.2km

This evening the crossings were clear and no traffic, apart from a BMW at the downhill stretch, which I overtook and a police car at the end pulling out on me.

Anyway; got a new KOM: http://app.strava.com/activities/45064511#772699021


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

Bummer  , I think I got my fastest time on the 'London Road Sprint, despite it being into a headwind as I managed to get a run of the lights for a change but a van pulling out forced me into the outside lane and strava hasnt picked it up 
It serves me right for Amber Gambling, then I noticed a cop car behind me and thought I'd be pulled but it went by; did he go through red


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Bummer  , I think I got my fastest time on the 'London Road Sprint, despite it being into a headwind as I managed to get a run of the lights for a change but a van pulling out forced me into the outside lane and strava hasnt picked it up
> It serves me right for Amber Gambling, then I noticed a cop car behind me and thought I'd be pulled but it went by; did he go through red


 
Put the ride into "snap" on raceshape.com


----------



## HLaB (19 Mar 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Put the ride into "snap" on raceshape.com


The cleaned ride picked up another segment but not the one I was thinking off, somebody must have flagged the segment 
It was worth a try though ta


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

Veloviewer started working for me again tonight


----------



## DRHysted (20 Mar 2013)

Well I'm starting to get annoyed with some do gooder flagging a segment, it started as this
http://app.strava.com/segments/3329881
So I created this to highlight it's non-hazadous nature
http://app.strava.com/segments/3450776
Now they flagged that so I created this one
http://app.strava.com/segments/3643808

I wouldn't mind, but there is nothing hazadous about it. The roads you see marked on the side are driveways. If it was downhill I'd understand it because you can exceed the speed limit easily, but it's uphill (and a nice steady gradient as well so you can pace yourself).


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2013)

DRHysted said:


> Well I'm starting to get annoyed with some do gooder flagging a segment, it started as this
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3329881
> So I created this to highlight it's non-hazadous nature
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3450776
> ...


I can't really see much hazardous in that route; perhaps a cycle hater getting fustrated held up by hill climbing cyclists. If they flag it again start the climb segment a little later (east of the village and bends) but go back to your original finish at the top of the hill


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2013)

Another armchair kom, second this week 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3648064

Also got a 4th on an off road segment, knocking fossy out of the water, nothing to do with the slight tailwind tonight 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2562944


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Mar 2013)

Managed 3rd on a segment courtesy of a strong tailwind.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45297780#777790338


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Mar 2013)

I like this tailwind thing on the way home! KOM, http://app.strava.com/activities/45305751#777900553 a 3rd overall http://app.strava.com/segments/3232719 plus 7 other PRs


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

PR Today and bagged me 162nd... 
http://app.strava.com/activities/45294395#777754096

...out of 6278, mind you


----------



## gaz (21 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> PR Today and bagged me 162nd...
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45294395#777754096
> 
> ...out of 6278, mind you


That segment is approaching 100,000 times ridden :/


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Mar 2013)

Mental isn't it. I must have accounted for... *goes to check*

...91 of those efforts


----------



## 4F (21 Mar 2013)

No records but some good silly commuter racing tonight, same bloke as last night but at least he put up more of an fight this time. Mind you riding fixed into a headwind levelled things up but the victory was still mine :>)


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> PR Today and bagged me 162nd...
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45294395#777754096
> 
> ...out of 6278, mind you


 
Top 50 now! 
http://app.strava.com/activities/45388302#779691400


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2013)

More fossy bashing on the tpt, knocked him from 2nd to 3rd 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2204130

What tail wind?


----------



## 4F (22 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Top 50 now!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45388302#779691400


 
Only 1.9 mph off top 10 New bike and tailwind ?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> Only 1.9 mph off top 10 New bike and tailwind ?


_Old bike_ but now you come to mention it... yes, perhaps there was a suggestion of a light Easterly breeze this morning


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Mar 2013)

Grrr, 51st now - some geezer has just equalled 2nd place and pushed me out of the fifty


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Mar 2013)

Couldnt see if this had been posted
http://www.strabbaranks.com/


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

LOCO said:


> Couldnt see if this had been posted
> http://www.strabbaranks.com/


Eeeeeeeer.. what the...

Trying to load the full london one. 12286 athletes :/ going to take ages.


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

Saying that, i'm ranked 180 out of 12286 athletes. Total score 10719, what ever that means.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2013)

I tried to load it Yesterday and gave up. Not very user-friendly. Nice idea but needs a lot of work!


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I tried to load it Yesterday and gave up. Not very user-friendly. Nice idea but needs a lot of work!


I think you are rank 909.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2013)

sounds about right


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

It's intresting, as it gives you points based on the position you are in and the amount of people in the segment. So if you are KOM on a segment with 10 people in, you get 10 points, but if you are a KOM with 1000 people on it you get 1000 points. Second would get 5 and 500 respectively. Those points are only awarded to the top 10% of each segment.

So, the more segments you do and the more popular they are, the better your score.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I tried to load it Yesterday and gave up. Not very user-friendly. Nice idea but needs a lot of work!


 
So, what the hell is it as the site is devoid of information?

I've asked them to add Manchester anyway.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> It's intresting, as it gives you points based on the position you are in and the amount of people in the segment. So if you are KOM on a segment with 10 people in, you get 10 points, but if you are a KOM with 1000 people on it you get 1000 points. Second would get 5 and 500 respectively. Those points are only awarded to the top 10% of each segment.
> 
> So, the more segments you do and the more popular they are, the better your score.


 
ahhh, percentile game

But, do you need to log into the site to get your position [easily]?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> ahhh, percentile game
> 
> But, do you need to log into the site to get your position [easily]?


I think it is an interesting idea, the fact it is being done on Google sites suggests it is not well funded!!


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> ahhh, percentile game
> 
> But, do you need to log into the site to get your position [easily]?


HAHA if only! You have to click on your location, then probably view all. It will then load the information for all riders in your area and what segments they have. Veloviewer is much better from that sort of point.

My page keeps crashing when trying to load the london one, over 12000 athletes, at least several hundred segments each. It would be better if they displayed less information at the start, just positional. Or if you could search your ID to find out where you are and what your score is with and inculde details about the 10 riders ahead of you.


----------



## gaz (23 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> sounds about right


With a bit of digging, i've found this page which loads much faster. 909 was right
http://www.perullo.com/strabbaranks/london_summary-v2.html


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> HAHA if only! You have to click on your location, then probably view all. It will then load the information for all riders in your area and what segments they have. Veloviewer is much better from that sort of point.
> 
> My page keeps crashing when trying to load the london one, over 12000 athletes, at least several hundred segments each. It would be better if they displayed less information at the start, just positional. Or if you could search your ID to find out where you are and what your score is with and inculde details about the 10 riders ahead of you.


 
Well, you know what we have to do then.

BEN LOWE - WHERE ARE YOU....SORT IT ON VELOVIEWER


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> With a bit of digging, i've found this page which loads much faster. 909 was right
> http://www.perullo.com/strabbaranks/london_summary-v2.html


 
4 points clear of Taylor Phinney in 911th 
It's b*ll*cks anyway - I demand a recount!!


----------



## 400bhp (23 Mar 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> 4 points clear of Taylor Phinney in 911th
> It's b*ll*cks anyway - I demand a recount!!


 
Gawd, that position is embarrassing


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Mar 2013)

One KOM, a second place and a fourth. Wind was a factor! 

Mental out there today. Averaged 30mph over one westerly 4.5 mile flat seg. On my cx bike!


----------



## User6179 (23 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> One KOM, a second place and a fourth. Wind was a factor!
> 
> Mental out there today. Averaged 30mph over one westerly 4.5 mile flat seg. On my cx bike!


 
Seen your comment in another thread that you were oot on the bike the day n i thought I wonder what segment you were after

Hardcore!!

As my m8 says to me your stravaed oot yer nut!!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> With a bit of digging, i've found this page which loads much faster. 909 was right
> http://www.perullo.com/strabbaranks/london_summary-v2.html


 
Manchester long list
http://www.perullo.com/strabbaranks/manchester_summary-v2.html

I've emailed the "developer" and provided a link to this thread.


----------



## perullo (24 Mar 2013)

Hi guys - Strabbaranks guy (Jerry) here. I'm glad you guys are having some fun with the data and appreciate the feedback - it will be useful. Some extra colour on the whole project:
- yes it's unfunded/fun work - started as a feature I recommended to Strava, and I made the 'proof of concept' when I realized I could put something together myself. They get lots of recommendations on the support board and I thought having something concrete would be more compelling than arguing with everyone else over what would be coolest. I designed the concept and how I could get/parse the data to make regional leaderboards, and then hit up freelancer.com to find someone to do the heavy lifting and setup the code framework since I would not have the time. I found a great University student in Greece (non-cyclist  ) and he was able to do the initial framing at a cost I was willing to pick up. I had him put it together in a language with which I was familiar (PERL) so I could move it forward once he was done. I put the quick google sites frontend on it so I could publish some quick details, but as you may have noted I have to run the code and generate the files elsewhere for now. I still hope Strava picks it up one day since they could do so much more with it as an integrated component.

- I completely agree that the page size issue is a big one - the most pressing issue, I would say. I've been doing some research to figure out how I am going to add pagination so you can see something like 25 results per page, jump to different pages, and, ideally, search out your name. It was all fun and games until I added London, at which point the big file became untenable. I did make a change a couple of days ago to make a top-50 file in addition to the giant one; that should tide some people over.
- I hear the recommendation to be able to view specific groups/categories so you don't have to hunt out your mates among the thousands of results. I can't promise that quite yet but once it is in mind I can at least assure you it will bug me until I think of something useful.

Since this is totally unfunded and lightweight, there are a couple of thresholds I've avoided crossing that would significantly increase complexity with the promise of enabling some additional functionality. They pretty much fall into:
a) no database
- I've managed to do all of this with no database. This makes it super lightweight, easy to test from my home PC if I want, and portable to any host/server if appropriate one day. The only 'state' that is retained are results per day of week so I can do the "change v. last week" calculations. I'm willing to do a little more with flat files that should enable some more stuff, but avoiding a proper database will limit some abilities. For example, I think I will be able to add a "here is my rider ID, show me all the regions where I have a placing and what that placing is." What I can't do easily without the db is things like graphing changes with granular time details (changes each day), showing leaderboard history for various segments, etc. Veloviewer is awesome at this kind of thing. 
b) no user context
- Since there is no authentication required and I don't pass authentication to/from Strava, I can't do contextual things like know your weight, age, clubs, mates etc. If I had that I could implement filters a la Strava. You'll note few API sites if any, however, are doing that right now, as the API calls involved in that are some of the newer ones and require a little back and forth with Strava to work. So that's a big lift, and is not on the radar straight away. 
Since this is just for fun, I can only work on it on nights and weekends when life permits. I enjoy it, but I'm always wary of jumping into a 'point of no return' enhancement where the whole thing is cocked up because I did 2 hours of work and it needs 6 to come together. Instead I research and hover a bit, testing a few ideas out in little 'beta' snippets until I'm sure of how to implement something and have a few hours on a weekend to really get it done.
...and that brings us back to pagination... which is a bit complicated without a database, but certainly doable. I'll sort something out.
..oh and I need to add Kyoto!
So for now, my sagest advice is that you 
a) only load the top-50 page to make it quick and
b) ride your way into the top 50!


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2013)

Up to 3rd on 1 segment now and a couple of top tens on others, hopefully i will be faster when i start riding without panniers and a head wind


----------



## 400bhp (24 Mar 2013)

perullo said:


> Hi guys - Strabbaranks guy (Jerry) here.


 
Thanks for taking the time to post here.

Can you explain in full how the points work? I've got a nagging feeling the maths don't work so well given what gaz posted.


----------



## gaz (24 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post here.
> 
> Can you explain in full how the points work? I've got a nagging feeling the maths don't work so well given what gaz posted.





> *So what's this new scoring all about?​*The top 10% are awarded points. This means if 1018 people rode a segment, 101 are getting some points. If 52 rode it, 5 are getting points. How many points? Riders/n. The number of total riders divided by your ranking. So the KOM gets all the points available - 1018 or 52 in our examples. Second place gets 1018/2 or 52/2, so it's a sizable dropoff. Third place gets 1/3 and so on, until the last scored rider in each example gets 1018/101 or 52/5 points... in both case about 10. Only whole numbers are used for now - no decimals. The new detailed report will show you where your points have come from including the total points available on a segment, your ranking, and the resulting number of points allocated to you.​


http://www.strabbaranks.com/v2


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Mar 2013)

Managed to get out for an hour in the snow today.  Snow boarding gloves were essential. 

Anyway, 2 KOM's, a 2nd and two 4ths. Was happy with one KOM which was a climb with a VAM of 1673. 
Climbing better than anytime last year. 

Ps, freezing cold air stings the sh*t out of your lungs when pushing hard.


----------



## zizou (24 Mar 2013)

When its really cold i try and knock the effort level back a bit as it can lead to exercise enduced asthma developing.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Mar 2013)

zizou said:


> When its really cold i try and knock the effort level back a bit as it can lead to exercise enduced asthma developing.


and no one wants that!!!


----------



## Spartak (25 Mar 2013)

Did a 150km Audax yesterday ! 
But on the way managed a 4th place on a segment alongside the Avon Ringroad :-)


Anybody having issues with Veloviewer still won't update for me ???


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2013)

2 x seconds and a seventh off road this morning. Need to avoid the dog walkers, must get up earlier.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2013)

Got two new segments today, both covering the same bit of road, one I was 218th out of 218 and the other 216th out of 220. I did have to stop because the snow was too deep even for the winter tyres for a fair bit of the stretch and also to let cars by as I didn't fancy them skidding into me. Would love to know how four other people did it slower, most of it was downhill.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Did a 150km Audax yesterday !
> But on the way managed a 4th place on a segment alongside the Avon Ringroad :-)
> 
> 
> Anybody having issues with Veloviewer still won't update for me ???


 
It won't update for me on firefox, but seems to be working fine in internet explorer ten


----------



## 400bhp (25 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> http://www.strabbaranks.com/v2


 

ta-think it needs an "n-1" in there somewhere? @SRW will probably know (that "@" thing doesn't work any more does it?).


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Mar 2013)

3 PR's on todays snowy ride. Thought I would get KOM on another segment but I totally missed where it was.


----------



## perullo (25 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> http://www.strabbaranks.com/v2


 
Thanks Gaz - I think you summed it up well. This isn't the first time someone hasn't immediately found that data, so I think I need to re-organise the site main page a bit to focus on it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2013)

How come strava can be so bloody stupid at times? 
There is a segment that someone has as a loop around the loch where I am staying at the moment (36.3km) - starts at a guess from their home about 3km down the road from here. http://app.strava.com/activities/45809635#789606653 
Usually I cycle pass the start, but never come back to end of it... but today because I wanted another photo chance for a really nice shot I had seen earlier in the day, we continued and crossed the end point of the strava segment and having also done a circuit of the loch, it has counted me as having done the segment. the fact that I actually did rather a lot more than the segment because the segment actually leaves the "main" road I stayed on, went to the end, turned around and then came back to turn off down said road is totally beside the point. I also had lunch part way through, did some shopping at the local spar later on and stopped to take whole loads of photos because the light has been fantastic today. 
End result. I have a QOM of 4hrs 16 mins (and an overall 2nd place) compared to the 1st place and KOM of 1hr 2mins (personally I would be ecstatic to have something that was half that pace, but it seems to have missed the point entirely that I have actually done considerably more distance on 'another course' and decided to award me a QOM on the merit of being the only female to have done this 'loop'... madness.... his loop is 36.3km on a road bike (I assume) and last summer. mine is 65.6km on a mountain bike with studded winter tyres in winter/snow/blizzards and with a horrendous head wind for half of it (my uphill speed onto Rannoch Moor is actually faster than my downhill speed off Rannoch Moor due to the headwind/tailwind issues today)... madness....total madness. 
(I don't want to hide the ride, mark it as private etc because I did get 2 other QOM's today as well as a 3rd PR, but it is a touch embarrassing/humiliating being in 2nd place and some 4 times slower!)


----------



## gaz (25 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> <snip>


Strava just looks to see if you have done at least 75% of the segment, this may mean you take a slightly different route but you still get on the leader board.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2013)

Lol a bloke scalped me when I was on a slow warm down; I let him go and continued my warm down. Then he ran a red light and that was like a red rag to a bull  I waited for green (only ever takes a few secs at these lights and chased him down. Then had a SMIDSY on the following rbt (the two outer entry lanes gave way to me, circulating but numpty in the inside lane decided to undertake them) dodged him and dodged the SMIDSY on exit (probably had their visibility obscured to me by the first SMIDSY), its hatched (Fire Station access) on a tight bend so I slowed a bit and then and sprinted up the hill into a bit headwind. It felt quite fast, the fastest I'd done it? so I made a segment on the safe post roundabout/ hatching section but apparently I was a second faster, also on the fixie back in Jan


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

2 KOM's today and a 5th (road section done on a MTB) - Now to knock Potsy off that joint 5th


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> 2 KOM's today and a 5th (road section done on a MTB) - Now to knock Potsy off that joint 5th


Poor Potsy is bullied by you lot.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Poor Potsy is bullied by you lot.


 
We leave his Park KOMS alone !


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Poor Potsy is bullied by you lot.




I'll have my revenge


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> I'll have my revenge


Best served it chilled.


----------



## gaz (26 Mar 2013)

Annual strava summary - http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/annualSummary.php


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Annual strava summary - http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/annualSummary.php


I completed over 16,000 segments last year


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

Veloviewer not working properly for me - can't check for new segments or update ride positions


----------



## 400bhp (27 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Annual strava summary - http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/annualSummary.php


 
Interesting stuff.

Is there any way of saving the uploaded data so i don't have to upload it all again in the future?


----------



## Phil485 (27 Mar 2013)

Finally got a KOM, I've been after on my commute this morning. Been sitting a second off and now lead by 4...
How long will it last


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Is there any way of saving the uploaded data so i don't have to upload it all again in the future?


It may be cookie based. so when you go back it will have remembered. although i can't check that till i get back home.


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

*SAVE VELOFLOW FROM VELOVIEWER* - https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/21496669-Save-the-VeloFlow-API-


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> I completed over 16,000 segments last year


 
2012 summary: 22,963 segments 
2013 (so far): 8,900


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Mar 2013)

Grat site that annual summary one is, Gaz. Interesting reading...!


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Veloviewer not working properly for me - can't check for new segments or update ride positions


I think its been like that for a few weeks now for everybody


----------



## gaz (27 Mar 2013)

Another site for you guys to play with - http://importbible.com/strava/
It currently does the following.

displays all of your activity
detailed view of each activity
list all of the segments you have done and the number of efforts
list of all efforts for a segment, can be summarized by week, month, year
heatmap of all your rides
The heatmaps are pretty cool, i've not gotten that to work yet as it loads all your rides and I have over 1,000 so it takes a long time.

Note: the guy is still developing it and pretty much only had something out yesterday for it, so there are bugs!

Discussion and more info about it on reddit - http://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/comments/1b2jd5/my_strava_tools_app_is_ready_for_testing/


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

Got there eventually (even though I asked for miles not km):

*2013 Highlights*

Total Distance (includes commuter and trainer rides) 5,242 km
Trainer Distance 218 km
Commuter Distance 1,343 km
Road Distance (includes commuter rides but not trainer rides) 5,023 km
Recreational Distance (excludes commuter rides and trainer rides) 3,681 km
Time on bike 225:56:40 hrs
Total Rides (includes commuter and trainer rides) 211
Trainer Rides 20
Commuter Rides 86
Rides over 50 km 32
Rides over 100 km 10
Rides over 150 km 3
Rides over 200 km 1
Total Segments Ridden 1,167
*2012 Highlights*

Total Distance (includes commuter and trainer rides) 17,592 km
Trainer Distance 164 km
Commuter Distance 1,146 km
Road Distance (includes commuter rides but not trainer rides) 
17,429 km
Recreational Distance (excludes commuter rides and trainer rides) 16,283 km
Time on bike 711:14:53 hrs
Total Rides (includes commuter and trainer rides) 546
Trainer Rides 18
Commuter Rides 110
Rides over 50 km 153
Rides over 100 km 33
Rides over 150 km 5
Rides over 200 km 1
Total Segments Ridden 5,270


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> Another site for you guys to play with - http://importbible.com/strava/
> The heatmaps are pretty cool, i've not gotten that to work yet as it loads all your rides and I have over 1,000 so it takes a long time.


 Sounds cool but I gave up last night, I don't think I want to clog the work server today; perhaps later


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Mar 2013)

There's a heatmap on raceshape as well. Quite cool. Makes my OCD tendencies flare up to see unconnected routes, though 
http://x.raceshape.com/heatmap


----------



## Risex4 (28 Mar 2013)

My yay of the day today had nothing to do with KOMs or Top 10s (although I did retake 4th place on a segment I held 3rd on some 12 months ago, but had tumbled down the rankings on during a recent Strava War).

It did have everything to do with moving up from 106th to 74th on a 1.2 mile Cat4 climb by shaving 58 seconds off my previous PB set last November.

Small victory, but reward for my quit smoking/beefed up cycling combo and vindication that it will slowly get results. Plus, I'm also now in the top half  so Im thinking continue the regime, stay off the fags and let the body carry on its recovery, go out and get a semi-decent bike and I may even trouble further up that table yet!

Gutted that I almost had the same on another stretch of road which is quite active (with both Stravaers and cars). The comparison graph had me ahead of my previous PB, but alas a, erm, Senior Citizen emerged from a side road ahead of me onto the cyclepath about 3/4 of the way up, and the nose-to-tail traffic flow prevented an overtake.

So much wasted effort but bah, tomorrow then...


----------



## 400bhp (28 Mar 2013)

^^This is what STRAVA is about ^^


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Veloviewer not working properly for me - can't check for new segments or update ride positions


Working again now


----------



## MichaelO (29 Mar 2013)

Just updated Veloviewer - and have my first KOM 
http://app.strava.com/segments/3381273


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Mar 2013)

Managed out for a hilly 30 miles today. Beautiful day for it. 
6 KOM's (no new record as one was already mine), a 2nd and two 3rd's. 

But i also lost a KOM!!! 

I've been on the bike, either turbo or outside, now for 12 of the last 14 days. My legs are buggered. A day of rest tomorrow, i think.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Mar 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Managed out for a hilly 30 miles today. Beautiful day for it.
> 6 KOM's (no new record as one was already mine), a 2nd and two 3rd's.
> 
> *But i also lost a KOM!!!*
> ...


 
I didn't realise Potsy had gone to Scotland for Easter.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> I didn't realise Potsy had gone to Scotland for Easter.


He wouldn't do that. I am his only Strava friend by the looks of things.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Mar 2013)

Out today on a ride to Loch Lomond (the same route as taken by the CC Ecosse ride in January) saw that there was a nice, straight section of cycle path that had no-one on it.
I presumed there would be a segment for it, so I told my lady friend that I was going to attack it, she rode ahead while I doubled back to give myself a decent run at it, and opened the taps. 

Unfortunately, there wasn't an existing segment, so I created one. http://app.strava.com/segments/3712045

I hereby claim my 2nd KOM by a total of 1 second. Bet that won't last long!


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2013)

Got a Podium place today ... 3rd 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3461913

Av. speed of 44km/h over a 1.6km distance, still 11 seconds off the KOM !!!


----------



## Get In The Van (30 Mar 2013)

on a club run today, uploaded the stats and got a last place on a segment! Pleasing!


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Manchester long list
> http://www.perullo.com/strabbaranks/manchester_summary-v2.html


Up 117 places on the Manchester list 



Still not in the top 1000 though.


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2013)

Chilly ride into work this morning !
Got a PR & 8th place on the UWE Hill :-)


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2013)

First ride yesterday in a while, still managed 4 KOMs, 2nd, 4th and an 8th. Some KOMs where from new segments I had created.


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2013)

Struggled home on the commute tonight into a nagging headwind, then remembered a short segment that I was trying for so rode down it, turned around ( creating a great tailwind !!! ) and managed a KOM on it by 2 seconds 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2788347


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2013)

Got a rare KOM this morning and numerous cups, heh. They probably won't last long though...

And I'm getting bored of hitting these Westbound segments. When is the prevailing Souwesterly wind going to return?!


----------



## cervelo chic (1 Apr 2013)

Mr cervelo chic stole my only 'KOM' yesterday grrrr, will just have to stick to the QOMS


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Apr 2013)

putting the hammer down today on a possible PR on a section but got held up by a b'stad taxi who must have been looking for a house # or something ended up only my 2nd fastest on th.at wee bit. Later on I was feeling pretty good on another long rural single track and was held up by a herd of sheep, nae luck !!


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Apr 2013)

Got a few PR's today. Pushed hard up a hill but I couldnt get in the right gear so I was left spinning. Wind should die down tomorrow and Weds so I might be able to get longer rides in.


----------



## Col5632 (2 Apr 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Out today on a ride to Loch Lomond (the same route as taken by the CC Ecosse ride in January) saw that there was a nice, straight section of cycle path that had no-one on it.
> I presumed there would be a segment for it, so I told my lady friend that I was going to attack it, she rode ahead while I doubled back to give myself a decent run at it, and opened the taps.
> 
> Unfortunately, there wasn't an existing segment, so I created one. http://app.strava.com/segments/3712045
> ...


 
I don't know whether to be proud of you or feel sad for you


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I don't know whether to be proud of you or feel sad for you


It's a good clear stretch of track, I had another crack at it yesterday, but got held up right at the start. Took a second out of my time but by that point /someone/ had already taken a turn around there...


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

I've got my garmin edge to automatically upload data to strava but since yesterday under device its saying iphone app and not garmin edge 200 anybody know why?


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I've got my garmin edge to automatically upload data to strava but since yesterday under device its saying iphone app and not garmin edge 200 anybody know why?


My old 305 got detected as a 205 (probably because I dont use the cadence sensor much) and often now as an 800 (if the last ride I uploaded was from my 800); thats's some upgrade


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> My old 305 got detected as a 205 (probably because I dont use the cadence sensor much) and often now as an 800 (if the last ride I uploaded was from my 800); thats's some upgrade


 
Quite an upgrade indeed, the first ride i uploaded worked fine but now it says iphone app  and for some reason strava uses slightly different figures from what garmin use


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Quite an upgrade indeed, the first ride i uploaded worked fine but now it says iphone app  and for some reason strava uses slightly different figures from what garmin use


 Not sure what it is but Strava calculates moving speed slightly different and if its a route with a lot of pauses average speed can be down by 0.1-0.2mph, it similar with top speed. IIRC gc has my average at 15.8mph for Flanders and strava is 15.7mph average and similarly max 38.1mph (GC) 37.9mph (strava). Strava seems to consistently gives a larger climb, ie but it was close for Flanders, 6592ft (strava) compared to 6584ft (GC); iirc the difference can be upto 500ft.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2013)

Ooh, just got a 2nd on a local segment, only 2 seconds off kom 

Scalped a young lad on a bmx in the process


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not sure what it is but Strava calculates moving speed slightly different and if its a route with a lot of pauses average speed can be down by 0.1-0.2mph, it similar with top speed. IIRC gc has my average at 15.8mph for Flanders and strava is 15.7mph average and similarly max 38.1mph (GC) 37.9mph (strava). Strava seems to consistently gives a larger climb, ie but it was close for Flanders, 6592ft (strava) compared to 6584ft (GC); iirc the difference can be upto 500ft.


 
It's mad cause you are sharing garmin data with strava so you would expect it to be the same


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> It's mad cause you are sharing garmin data with strava so you would expect it to be the same


 That was with the 800 unit, the difference reported using identical data from the 305 unit


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Apr 2013)

I just tried properly for my first KOM in a few weeks, I raised my average by 3mph but came unclipped TWICE and missed out by 1 second! http://app.strava.com/segments/1582214


----------



## 4F (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not sure what it is but Strava calculates moving speed slightly different and if its a route with a lot of pauses average speed can be down by 0.1-0.2mph, it similar with top speed


 
Yep I experienced this last year. The first time ever I got my cateye to show I had averaged 20 on my commute home and when I uploaded it to Strava it showed as 19.9


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Apr 2013)

I just replaced my phone GPS upload with data from the same ride from my proper GPS and lost 2mph average on a segment.

Opps.

I guess it's more accurate though.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just replaced my phone GPS upload with data from the same ride from my proper GPS and lost 2mph average on a segment.
> 
> Opps.
> 
> I guess it's more accurate though.


 Was it an iphone, folk say their gps is pretty bad.


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Was it an iphone, folk say their gps is pretty bad.


 
tbf my iphone hasnt been bad, distance to work according to garmin is 5.19 and iphone was usually there or there abouts


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Was it an iphone, folk say their gps is pretty bad.


 
Android, I try not to think about how many of my KOMs I got due to dicky GPS on my various Android devices!


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Apr 2013)

My Garmin Edge 500 was playing very funny buggers on the commute this morning. Said I was doing 22-26mph when I hadn't warmed up and was barely turning the pedals. Did the IT Crowd trick and it resolved itself into numbers which were less flattering but more accurate


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> I've got my garmin edge to automatically upload data to strava but since yesterday under device its saying iphone app and not garmin edge 200 anybody know why?


Garmin sync does that for some reason.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Apr 2013)

This happens because the data uploaded to Garmin Connect from your device is in the .FIT format, which contains all of the recorded information. Garmin Sync and similar services download the file from Garmin Connect in .tcx format which is a cut down version, this omits device information and temperature etc, it then uploads the .tcx file into Strava. If there is no device information, Strava probably just assumes it came from their app.


----------



## 4F (3 Apr 2013)

Nice, my first ever armchair KOM http://app.strava.com/segments/3703820


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> Nice, my first ever armchair KOM http://app.strava.com/segments/3703820



I'm 40/50


----------



## 4F (3 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm 40/50


 
The roadworks at the Foxhall road end should mean I will keep it at least for a few days before the fast boys in town see it


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Garmin sync does that for some reason.


 
Yeah thats what i'm using, might stop using it and just upload direct from the garmin to strava


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Yeah thats what i'm using, might stop using it and just upload direct from the garmin to strava


Hope it's not an 810


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Hope it's not an 810


 
No its a 200 but i've been reading the other thread


----------



## 400bhp (4 Apr 2013)

Right - looks like by the weekend, the easterly wind could be done and dusted (for another 6 months I guess).

Better have a pop at any westerly segments NOW. 

I'm still recovering from flu but tonight will be my only chance to take advantage of wind conditions. Gotta move up the manchester list so contemplating having a pop at a few segments where there are a lot of riders and I am quite low down on the list.

POTSY - Railway to River. top 100 = points. Do it on the new steed!!!


----------



## idlecyclist (4 Apr 2013)

Whats an "armchair KOM"
I know what the KOM is, is just the Armchair bit I dont know. I assume it dosent mean you have attached peddles, wheels, and handlebars to your armchair and have set off cycling about in comfort!


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> Whats an "armchair KOM"
> I know what the KOM is, is just the Armchair bit I dont know. I assume it dosent mean you have attached peddles, wheels, and handlebars to your armchair and have set off cycling about in comfort!


It's if a new segment is created where you are already the fastest on


----------



## 4F (4 Apr 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> Whats an "armchair KOM"
> I know what the KOM is, is just the Armchair bit I dont know. I assume it dosent mean you have attached peddles, wheels, and handlebars to your armchair and have set off cycling about in comfort!


 
It's where the segment was not created it when you rode on the day and has been added since by someone else.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> It's where the segment was not created it when you rode on the day and has been added since by someone else.


Too slow 4F


----------



## 4F (4 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Too slow 4F


 
Although not on the day it would appear


----------



## idlecyclist (4 Apr 2013)

Oh i see, makes sence.
Thanks guys.


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> Whats an "armchair KOM"
> I know what the KOM is, is just the Armchair bit I dont know. I assume it dosent mean you have attached peddles, wheels, and handlebars to your armchair and have set off cycling about in comfort!








Well actual thats a QOM


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2013)

Got a KOM on a segment down the road from me whilst out testing the new cassette & to the Post Office - http://app.strava.com/activities/47211913#821784414 - only 4 ridden it, but it all counts


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Apr 2013)

Just took a full 30 seconds off my PB for the local hill climb. It was just so much easier than usual - no idea why. Maybe I'm getting fitter 

If only I'd known where the segment actually starts (there's a sharp hill before the main climb, I've always started my attempts from the top of it)
http://app.strava.com/activities/47244146#822299201


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2013)

Just updated veloviewer, pretty sure I did it yesterday or maybe Tuesday, 17 new segments 

Don't think there's an inch of road left on my commute that's not part of a strava segment


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2013)

2nd KOM of the day: http://app.strava.com/activities/47242068#822243708 plus a few 3rds.

I've fitted a new cassette/chain to the Secteur and it's not shifting right. This evening's jaunt was to try to get it to shift properly ... not quite doing it yet.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Apr 2013)

Just lost a KOM


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Apr 2013)

Confession, my only KOM was a segement I created, I wrongly finished the segement right at a T-Junction, I lost it a while ago but have stayed second. Today I for no other reason than devilment pulled it back 30-40 feet, and re-claimed it.  http://app.strava.com/segments/3751992 It was a bit sweaty while it re-built the table wondered if I would drop down a bit lol

Now should I let it stand for "rider safety" or should I put it back now I have had my fun?


----------



## HLaB (4 Apr 2013)

Looks like a wee loop I did last year on the SS is becoming popular and somebody as made a segment; arm chair KOM  I needed cheering up


----------



## idlecyclist (5 Apr 2013)

Not a KOM (dont be silly) but 9th place on a segment thats been ridden by 1,095 people. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/47222702#821933297
Well happy with that


----------



## sleaver (5 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Confession, my only KOM was a segement I created, I wrongly finished the segement right at a T-Junction, I lost it a while ago but have stayed second. Today I for no other reason than devilment pulled it back 30-40 feet, and re-claimed it.  http://app.strava.com/segments/3751992 It was a bit sweaty while it re-built the table wondered if I would drop down a bit lol
> 
> Now should I let it stand for "rider safety" or should I put it back now I have had my fun?


I live only about 500 meters as the crow flies from the start of that segment and have run down that road plenty of times.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Apr 2013)

sleaver said:


> I live only about 500 meters as the crow flies from the start of that segment and have run down that road plenty of times.


Hope you weren't the KOM lol, I reckon I must have done it 300+ times. The condition of the road is getting worse and worse, as I am sure you know!


----------



## sleaver (5 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> Hope you weren't the KOM lol, I reckon I must have done it 300+ times. The condition of the road is getting worse and worse, as I am sure you know!


I mainly run on the road as I don't have a bike  Was going to get one at the end of last year but had a change of plan so no need to worry about the KOM plus it's just inside my privacy zone. I know what you mean about it getting bad though. It's breaking up and the sides collapsing, by some considerable about, in places.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2013)

2 more QOM's added to my tally today and a total of 13 cups which surprised me because with a planned 95km and 2 heavy panniers I was taking it easy from the word go and the wind was not being kind. headwind out, headwind back. One scary moment when a gust of wind from a gate opening had me on the wrong side of the road, but luckily no cars around at the time!
http://app.strava.com/activities/47357890, http://app.strava.com/activities/47357895


----------



## RedBullet (6 Apr 2013)

idle cyclist. to me that is far and away a better achievement than getting a KOM by beat 3 or 4 riders. well done or Kudos!


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Apr 2013)

Got my first KOM only for it to get wiped out by the end of the afternoon . However this part of the route may become a permanent route into town. Very scenic and quiet. http://app.strava.com/activities/47223048


----------



## Nathjh (8 Apr 2013)

I'm just getting acquainted with strava. Only done 4 rides so far. Got 7/31 on my first ride on a local section called the Arbury dash. Hoping my ride home after work tonight will be a better time. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Apr 2013)

Is it possible to see all of the people who have gone through a segment no matter what their speed was. I would like to see a list of the most recent people to go through it.


----------



## Nathjh (8 Apr 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Is it possible to see all of the people who have gone through a segment no matter what their speed was. I would like to see a list of the most recent people to go through it.



If you go on the strava website you can view who's been through it; All Time, today, this week, this month and this year.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> If you go on the strava website you can view who's been through it; All Time, today, this week, this month and this year.


Thanks, thats exactly what I wanted.


----------



## MichaelO (8 Apr 2013)

15 PRs coming home tonight - and it wasn't even a tail wind. Absolutely flew between Tooting Bec & Broadway though...which was fun. One of those rides where I just "felt good". Happy days


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2013)

14 PRs for me - it's all about the bike!
http://app.strava.com/activities/47880191


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Apr 2013)

Had one ride in 10 days due to cold, virus , disease thingy!! 

Only managed a 2nd place!!!! No KOM's!!!

It's official.............Man flu is Pedro's Kryptonite!!


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2013)

Doubt it'll last long but I like armchair KOM's when you are feeling down


----------



## gaz (8 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> 14 PRs for me - it's all about the bike!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47880191


Which bike where you on today? I did a bit of richmond park at around the same time as you. Although going the other way around.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Doubt it'll last long but I like armchair KOM's when you are feeling down


Yeh i got one of those. 

Though just updated Veloviewer and apparently 10 segments had been flagged or deleted! Checked them and none of them have been deleted or flagged. Veloviewer has though removed them from my history meaning the loss of 2 KOM's and 8 podium places. Thanks Veloviewer. Make me feel worse with your bugs!! 

Better not last long as i am a shadow of my former self. 
​


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Which bike where you on today? I did a bit of richmond park at around the same time as you. Although going the other way around.


 
Black Cube Streamer, with white and sky blue detailing. Race Blade on the back only...
Plenty of other cyclists in the Park this evening. Summer's-a-comin' 

I checked my moving time after about 2/3 of the first lap and it was 45mins total. So I would estimate the time as being anything from 6:15 - 6:45?


----------



## gaz (8 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Black Cube Streamer, with white and sky blue detailing. Race Blade on the back only...
> Plenty of other cyclists in the Park this evening. Summer's-a-comin'
> 
> I checked my moving time after about 2/3 of the first lap and it was 45mins total. So I would estimate the time as being anything from 6:15 - 6:45?


Must have been on the opposite sides of the park.
I expect I'll be able to do a lap or two and still get home in a reasonable time in the summer.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2013)

This velo viewer update thing is fun; tonight's delight was Kings Cliff Hill, not a KOM but 4th out 169 on my first club run last year.


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2013)

I got this one on Sunday. http://app.strava.com/activities/47629137#831480177
we have a bit more competition down this way,
Not bad for a 61 year old


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2013)

Club TT tonight, on alternative course UC109 ( temp. traffic lights on regular course ! )





Harder course than usual ........ but did manage a 3rd place on a segment 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1343007


----------



## gaz (9 Apr 2013)

Might go for this segment, although I'll need a vehicle that can fly!
http://app.strava.com/activities/11798441#203778729


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2013)

Here's the Strava segment from the complete TT course from last night !

http://app.strava.com/segments/3797257


----------



## mangid (10 Apr 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Is it possible to see all of the people who have gone through a segment no matter what their speed was. I would like to see a list of the most recent people to go through it.


 
VeloViewer, http://veloviewer.com/, is a great website which provides many ways to look at rides and segments, it also gives links into some other great sites:

RaceShape lets you see how your efforts on a segment compare with others

http://raceshape.com/strava-segments/1233834?rides=433884154-4338841

O'Keeffes segment history, provides more statistics and analysis of a segement than you would have thought possible

http://raceshape.com/strava-segments/1233834?rides=433884154-433884154

The rather cool VeloFlow which animates rides thru a segment


----------



## RedBullet (10 Apr 2013)

So today i get my first 2nd place. having looked closer i see that the person in 1st postion is well over 1.30 fastest than me on a segment which took me 3.00 minutes.I found this impossible and went i click futher i realised he had a lift home in a car after a crash. i have politely asked him to remove it but nothing yet. any advice, i want my KOM!


----------



## Nathjh (10 Apr 2013)

Woohoo!! Took 2 places on the one segment on my way home!! Need to shave 8 seconds to get KOM (I assume, as I don't even know what KOM means) gonna be tough as I'm only on a giant escape hybrid lol and I weigh 17st and I'm not particularly fit...


----------



## on the road (10 Apr 2013)

RedBullet said:


> So today i get my first 2nd place. having looked closer i see that the person in 1st postion is well over 1.30 fastest than me on a segment which took me 3.00 minutes.I found this impossible and went i click futher i realised he had a lift home in a car after a crash. i have politely asked him to remove it but nothing yet. any advice, i want my KOM!


Flag it.


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> Woohoo!! Took 2 places on the one segment on my way home!! Need to shave 8 seconds to get KOM (I assume, as I don't even know what KOM means) gonna be tough as I'm only on a giant escape hybrid lol and I weigh 17st and I'm not particularly fit...


YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

Seems like someone committed a code change on the strava website without checking it first.
Done that plenty of times my self but this is a real balls up!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (11 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Seems like someone committed a code change on the strava website without checking it first.
> Done that plenty of times my self but this is a real balls up!


Veloviewer had mentioned that strava was going to be using a new algorithm at some point soon.
What's gone wrong might i ask?


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2013)

RedBullet said:


> So today i get my first 2nd place. having looked closer i see that the person in 1st postion is well over 1.30 fastest than me on a segment which took me 3.00 minutes.I found this impossible and went i click futher i realised he had a lift home in a car after a crash. i have politely asked him to remove it but nothing yet. any advice, i want my KOM!


I had simililar (I got the notification I'd lost my KOM to bloke who was pretty clearly getting a lift after an RTC) and I think you done the right thing; in my case I asked if he was OK and after a wee conversation he volunteered to remove it without me asking.


----------



## gaz (11 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Veloviewer had mentioned that strava was going to be using a new algorithm at some point soon.
> What's gone wrong might i ask?


it was just a graphical thing.


----------



## addictfreak (11 Apr 2013)

Just wondering if any of you guys get random requests to 'follow' you on strava. I don't mind when it's someone I know, or even another cyclist who lives locally. But can't quite grasp why someone from the other end of the country would want to, I have even had requests from the USA!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2013)

A few, I also have a few requests pending from people I may possibly know via various forums or through other acquaintances, but because I am not sure, I don't click accept.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (11 Apr 2013)

Probably a CCer.


----------



## HLaB (11 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Just wondering if any of you guys get random requests to 'follow' you on strava. I don't mind when it's someone I know, or even another cyclist who lives locally. But can't quite grasp why someone from the other end of the country would want to, I have even had requests from the USA!


 I've had a few; I usally check out their profile first before responding, I usually look first to see if they're a real cyclist/person and then where they are and who they follow are followed by already; sometimes you can establish then if they are another cc'er but if in doubt I follow the golden rule of not responding.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> A few, I also have a few requests pending from people I may possibly know via various forums or through other acquaintances, but because I am not sure, I don't click accept.


Same here, had another today from a London type, anyone on here?
I tend to just follow/allow people I've met with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've had a few; I usally check out their profile first before responding, I usually look first to see if they're a real cyclist/person and then where they are and who they follow are followed by already; sometimes you can establish then if they are another cc'er but if in doubt I follow the golden rule of not responding.


Some dodgy Scottish bloke from Peterborough is following me....


----------



## RiflemanSmith (11 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Same here, had another today from a London type, anyone on here?
> I tend to just follow/allow people I've met with a couple of exceptions.


 Ahem,that was me


----------



## 400bhp (11 Apr 2013)

This bloody Strabbaranks is killin me

Just...gotta...get..in the...top 50.

want to be there by close of play saturday.


----------



## gaz (11 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> This bloody Strabbaranks is killin me
> 
> Just...gotta...get..in the...top 50.
> 
> want to be there by close of play saturday.


I need 14000 more points to get into the top 50 for London. That's more than double what I have


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Apr 2013)

Got a bit lost on footpaths exploring Peterborough but got a KOM when it felt like I was being held up by city traffic! Http://app.strava.com/activities/48554137


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Apr 2013)

an early morning jaunt along with a pringled wheel half way round! http://app.strava.com/activities/48548282


----------



## Tommy2 (13 Apr 2013)

Anybody seen the new style run interface on the website? They're gonna role it out for cycling soon, I think it is causing problems with segments, I ran the other day and it hasn't picked up a single segment, unless I just had a real s**t run.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Apr 2013)

Had a good ride today. Headwind route was over the hills so it didnt affect my average too much, I then had a tailwind for the other half of my ride.
I havent plugged my Garmin in yet but I am certain that I have got a few PR's on Strava.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Apr 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/48598198
3rd,4th and 5th. I am happy.
However, I did think that I would have a PR on the roundabout intervals. It felt like a good ride though.


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2013)

New KOM today on an easy ride pre-tomorrow's Skipton tri: http://app.strava.com/activities/48546688#851279480

Been trying this for a while


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Apr 2013)

Rode and imperial Ton today and 5900ft of ascent. Loads of top ten places but no KOM's. 
Still *well* off pace, and trying to recover from manflu, but encouraging nonetheless. Beautiful day too. 

Time for food and beer.


----------



## mattobrien (14 Apr 2013)

Good ride on my new bike today, one KoM and another 9 PR's, who said carbon isn't faster ;-)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

I think I ate some funny steak at the weekend.

7 KoM's this morning.

a host of other reasonable placings too.

 

I'm buzzin


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Apr 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Good ride on my new bike today, one KoM and another 9 PR's, who said carbon isn't faster ;-)


 
Good work on nicking back that KOM you goaded me into taking from you, I think I'm going to need headwinds in the style of the '87 hurricane to get that back now!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> I think I ate some funny steak at the weekend.
> 
> 7 KoM's this morning.
> 
> ...


 
I popped a bit of EPO in your tea at the cafe on Saturday. Better hope they don't test your Hematocrit levels in the next few days.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I popped a bit of EPO in your tea at the cafe on Saturday. Better hope they don't test your Hematocrit levels in the next few days.


 
Got any more?


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Got any more?


No, I gave it all to Potsy


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

What a waste


----------



## gam001 (15 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> I think I ate some funny steak at the weekend.
> 
> 7 KoM's this morning.
> 
> ...


Good work Nige ...

...It must have been the extra training stimulus I gave you by coming out with you on Saturday


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Apr 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/48954561
3rd and 4th on two segments today. Loving the tailwind. Going to have a struggle with tomorrow mornings commute though.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2013)

I have a new Strava game, the ranking only really matters on Today as that is the closest to a level playing field you can get.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2013)

Wind helped me get a 2nd and 3rd today, more importantly I am now 77% through the April challenge


----------



## gaz (15 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> I have a new Strava game, the ranking only really matters on Today as that is the closest to a level playing field you can get.


I often look at the today results when I feel I have done well on a segment. Only works on the busy segments I find.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2013)

Well, well. You learn something new every day 
Never knew you could look at Today's results only! Good to see...


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Well, well. You learn something new every day
> Never knew you could look at Today's results only! Good to see...


 
News to me too.


----------



## gaz (15 Apr 2013)

Pfft. didn't know we had some strava amateurs with us.

In other news, i've been watching one segment which I was KOM on a while back. Keep getting pushed down, I think I need to loose some weight and put a better time down!


----------



## 400bhp (15 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Pfft. didn't know we had some strava amateurs with us.
> 
> In other news, i've been watching one segment which I was KOM on a while back. Keep getting pushed down, I think I need to *loose* some weight and put a better time down!


 
:troll:


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Pfft. didn't know we had some strava amateurs with us.
> 
> In other news, i've been watching one segment which I was KOM on a while back. Keep getting pushed down, I think I need to loose some weight and put a better time down!


 
I think you've got two hopes...! KOM dude is strong, based upon other segments in the area that I have seen...


----------



## gaz (15 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I think you've got two hopes...! KOM dude is strong, based upon other segments in the area that I have seen...


he is indeed a strong climb. I doubt i'll get kom back but I can certainly move my self up.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2013)

The new version of the Android app (which is no more stable than the last) shows a little crown when you've lost a KOM, which seems a little mean!


----------



## Nathjh (16 Apr 2013)

I hit a pb on a segment on my second run and now every time I think "yes, I've got to have done it" I'm usually a few seconds off! 
I looked at some segments I hit at the weekend and I'm nowhere!!! We're talking 190/300!!! I need to lose weight and get my legs working harder!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I hit a pb on a segment on my second run and now every time I think "yes, I've got to have done it" I'm usually a few seconds off!
> I looked at some segments I hit at the weekend and I'm nowhere!!! We're talking 190/300!!! *I need to lose weight and get my legs working harder*!!!


 
Welcome to my world


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I hit a pb on a segment on my second run and now every time I think "yes, I've got to have done it" I'm usually a few seconds off!
> I looked at some segments I hit at the weekend and I'm nowhere!!! We're talking 190/300!!! I need to lose weight and get my legs working harder!!!


 
Or just move to somewhere like Suffolk that only has a handful of Strava users - I'm like a big turd floating in a little potty.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2013)

Grabbed a KOM off an arch enemy of a few folk on here  . Only a couple of seconds of his other KOM a few hundred yards further on - might be tonights target (one for the lads  ). Got a PB on a climb near me, despite hanging back behind another cyclist due to traffic, really opened it up after though - nothing like SCR motivation.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

You guys seem to be blessed with the amount of segments in your area, especially short fast ones. I only seem to have segments that are a mile plus long and uphill  All the young fit club riders/racers absolutely fly up them and I am usually almost last on them. I should really create a few of my own and make them private just to test my own fitness.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Pfft. didn't know we had some strava amateurs with us.
> 
> In other news, i've been watching one segment which I was KOM on a while back. Keep getting pushed down, I think I need to loose some weight and put a better time down!


lol He blew the doors off of the KOM on my commute http://app.strava.com/segments/976360 I think he has taken quite a few from the number two...

What is even worse (for me) is he is in the 45-54 age cat, so I cannot get rid of him out of my results!


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You guys seem to be blessed with the amount of segments in your area, especially short fast ones. I only seem to have segments that are a mile plus long and uphill  All the young fit club riders/racers absolutely fly up them and I am usually almost last on them. I should really create a few of my own and make them private just to test my own fitness.


 
I hate the short segments as I'm no sprinter.

Hmm think one of my rides had been flagged by said arch enemy. Got two seconds off last night, but back in january had the exact same time as him, but it's not registered. It is however registered in my times over that segment, last night was actually my second fastest time. Right then, I will go for it tonight given light traffic.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> I hate the short segments as I'm no sprinter.


Some of my best positions are on slight or full on downhill segements, yet I much prefer viewing my results going uphills!

Not only because it is more in the spirit of "KOM" (not that I have any uphill KOM's) but IMO it is far less affected by wind conditions. I know that my best overall positions and more than likely the people above me were durung a very unususal combo of wind speed and traffic conditions.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2013)

No KOM's or even top 10's for me today. Chuffed though to get an 11th out of 623 on a 3.5 mile hill I hadn't ridden on Strava before, with an average of 21.1 mph  Not bad for a big lad.


----------



## DCLane (16 Apr 2013)

KOM after tri training (1k swim, 5k run then bike): http://app.strava.com/activities/49063421#863169283 60.0kph ave. KOM as it's downhill!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2013)

fossyant said:


> Grabbed a KOM off an arch enemy of a few folk on here  . Only a couple of seconds of his other KOM a few hundred yards further on - might be tonights target (one for the lads  ). Got a PB on a climb near me, despite hanging back behind another cyclist due to traffic, really opened it up after though - nothing like SCR motivation.


 
I don't see it? Let me guess, your ride has been flagged.

Edit: Just spotted it.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not bad for a big lad.


 
you're about 9st and that's including the bike


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> I hit a pb on a segment on my second run and now every time I think "yes, I've got to have done it" I'm usually a few seconds off!
> I looked at some segments I hit at the weekend and I'm nowhere!!! We're talking 190/300!!! I need to lose weight and get my legs working harder!!!


 That happened to me last week.
I was cycling down a dual carraigeway and I had a nice tailwind. I knew there was a segment between roundabouts and I knew that my fastest speed was about 24mph. So I decided to go for it and evded up with an average of just over 25mph.
I got home, plugged the Garmin in and thought that I would have improved my placings. Unfortunately it said that I had done my second fastest time and discovere that my fastest time was 26mph which was more than I thought. http://app.strava.com/activities/48598198#852255389

I need to go out in the evening or early morning and do the segment when there is little traffic. I always end up overtaking someone at the approach to one of the roundabout trying to keep my speed up, and other cars slow me down. Bloody cars! Why are they so slow?


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> you're about 9st and that's including the bike


And the rest. Being a lanky git I hide it well.


----------



## Nathjh (16 Apr 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I always end up overtaking someone at the approach to one of the roundabout trying to keep my speed up, and other cars slow me down. Bloody cars! Why are they so slow?



Haha I know that feeling!! My segment has those mini speed bumps on. So cars have to slow down but I don't and they always go so slow!!! I like hitting it in the evenings with less traffic


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Apr 2013)

I know i have been quiet on here for the last few weeks but i have buggered with man flu and suffered KOM withdrawal symptoms. So tonights ride would be all revealing.........

35 miles, 8 KOM's and a 2nd place. 

I'm back.


----------



## zizou (16 Apr 2013)

I can beat that, i got 11 KOM yesterday....5 of those however were all on one climb  (seems to have been a glitch with stravas auto segments in that a few people who have riden up the hill have had a segment created automatically but they've all started from different bits). Suppose the right thing to do would be to flag the segments


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

2 KOMS tonight and took one segment from 46th to 7th. Am quite pleased with the 46th to 7th, first time I rode up it a few months ago, an old boy came sauntering passed me on it as I struggled up it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2013)

Just got a CycleChat 1,2 with MattOBrien of this parish, and when we stopped so Matt could adjust something on his bike I found a decent quality screwdriver sitting on the road. Score!

Http://app.strava.com/segments/3236414


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I know i have been quiet on here for the last few weeks but i have buggered with man flu and suffered KOM withdrawal symptoms. So tonights ride would be all revealing.........
> 
> 35 miles, 8 KOM's and a 2nd place.
> 
> I'm back.


 
Do you live in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> I can beat that, i got 11 KOM yesterday....5 of those however were all on one climb  (seems to have been a glitch with stravas auto segments in that a few people who have riden up the hill have had a segment created automatically but they've all started from different bits). Suppose the right thing to do would be to flag the segments


Nice one! Could also be that several people are just creating their own segments on the same climb but have different finish or start points. For me there should be one, maybe 2 tops. Start at the bottom and finish at the top. Simples.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2013)

Is strabbaranks down for other peeps?


----------



## mattobrien (16 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just got a CycleChat 1,2 with MattOBrien of this parish, and when we stopped so Matt could adjust something on his bike I found a decent quality screwdriver sitting on the road. Score!
> 
> Http://app.strava.com/segments/3236414


Yay, I win, I win!

Mr Andrew Culture actually posted a time good enough to have taken the previous KoM and then set a gruelling pace for the next five miles to punish me for beating him.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Do you live in the middle of nowhere?


I live in cycling country!! They come to my neck of the woods in droves as it's pan flat on one side of the motorway and on the other it has enough hills to punish even the whippiest of whippets. Most segments have anything between 50 to several hundred riders. I mean c'mon 1 KOM was a 10 mile TT seg with a time of 20:56. There may have been some form of wind encouragement but it also involved several junctions and through a town.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Yay, I win, I win!
> 
> Mr Andrew Culture actually posted a time good enough to have taken the previous KoM and then set a gruelling pace for the next five miles to punish me for beating him.


 
[reading between the lines] Andrew is shat and I am faster and stronger. I CRUSHED HIM.


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I live in cycling country!! They come to my neck of the woods in droves as it's pan flat on one side of the motorway and on the other it has enough hills to punish even the whippiest of whippets. Most segments have anything between 50 to several hundred riders. I mean c'mon 1 KOM was a 10 mile TT seg with a time of 20:56. There may have been some form of wind encouragement but it also involved several junctions and through a town.


Several hundred? Fairly small then! *cough* http://app.strava.com/segments/842028


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Several hundred? Fairly small then! *cough* http://app.strava.com/segments/842028


Haha, nice one. There is a sizeable difference between those who use Strava and those who use Strava whilst doodling along at 5 mph. The top 10 of the 5000 odd leaderboard have barely hit 400watts. Too many commuting miles on flat roads and not enough gradient.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> [reading between the lines] Andrew is shat and I am faster and stronger. I CRUSHED HIM.



I might just have been faster until my body caught up with my will and I spent a few minutes rolling around on someone's driveway trying to soothe my cramps!


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha, nice one. There is a sizeable difference between those who use Strava and those who use Strava whilst doodling along at 5 mph. The top 10 of the 5000 odd leaderboard have barely hit 400watts. Too many commuting miles on flat roads and not enough gradient.


Ok Ok http://app.strava.com/segments/3723844


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2013)

Cyclechat Leaderboards on those 2 segments is looking good Gaz


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Cyclechat Leaderboards on those 2 segments is looking good Gaz


haha I've only done it once and I was fully loaded with a carradice saddle bag!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (16 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Cyclechat Leaderboards on those 2 segments is looking good Gaz


I'll wait for the wind to turn around before trying to improve...


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2013)

You mean... specifically going out to go for segments... based upon strong tailwinds... 
Well I never... ever... even thought of such a thing


----------



## Fasta Asloth (16 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> You mean... specifically going out to go for segments... based upon strong tailwinds...
> Well I never... ever... even thought of such a thing



Of course not specifically dictating one's direction or speed of ride based upon any specific meteorological parameter....just serendipity at play....


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2013)

Wot e sed^


----------



## Nearly there (16 Apr 2013)

Just joined the cycle chat strava thingy I didn't realise there was one


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Ok Ok http://app.strava.com/segments/3723844


A bit better but it's only 40 seconds long. I'm surprised there isn't higher power readings..............


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2013)

A standing start pop at a segment last night was 4 seconds slower than my ride the night before. We certainly know how some of the segment chasers get their KOMs, by going out when there is no traffic. Not easy for us regular commuters. Had tnree other segment attempts thwarted by traffic, fortunately it was near the start of the segements, rather than at the end. Ah well, all good training.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I mean c'mon 1 KOM was a 10 mile TT seg with a time of 20:56. There may have been some form of wind encouragement but it also involved several junctions and through a town.


Well this week a new record has been set on the local 9 mile TT.





19.49 is a new record. And it is confirmed by the Strava segment: http://app.strava.com/segments/1350919 An average speed of 27mph on that route is just astonishing!


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Apr 2013)

This is probably the fastest 10 in the Northwest. Wiggins holds the record at 17:58


----------



## 400bhp (17 Apr 2013)

I see andy is on there. Must be his lowest segment position.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Apr 2013)

Went out and got back this 'High View Hilarity' KOM, but at almost the exact same moment I lost this 'Paper Mill Lane Towards Claydon' KOM.

Easy come easy go!


----------



## 4F (17 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Went out and got back this 'High View Hilarity' KOM, but at almost the exact same moment I lost this 'Paper Mill Lane Towards Claydon' KOM.
> 
> Easy come easy go!


 
I see it was your Strava stalker Jason who got that one, he clearly has too much time on his hands.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Apr 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Well this week a new record has been set on the local 9 mile TT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's bloody fast!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> I see it was your Strava stalker Jason who got that one, he clearly has too much time on his hands.


 
It would appear so


----------



## Nathjh (17 Apr 2013)

Wooohooooo!!! Got my first KoM today!! Done second place by 6 seconds on a short run! Well pleased! Some awful winds as well (some of which I assume helped my time)


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

Nathjh said:


> Wooohooooo!!! Got my first KoM today!! Done second place by 6 seconds on a short run! Well pleased! Some awful winds as well (some of which I assume helped my time)


Link or it didn't happen!


----------



## Nathjh (17 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Link or it didn't happen!



I didn't happen......

https://www.strava.com/activities/49264367


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

If you are going to use corrupt data, do it big:

Leader on the April Challenge



 
Current Leader
 Boogie Boo  
București, Bucureşti, România 11 * 1,566,726.8 * 118781%


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you are going to use corrupt data, do it big:
> 
> Leader on the April Challenge
> 
> ...


Probably using an android device which is known for having GPS issues that re-set the lat/long to 0 0 for some strange reason.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Apr 2013)

3rd place and loads of PR's last night. Wanted a KOM though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2013)

My KOMs are dropping like flies now, I guess I'll think of this passed winter as when I had 'some' KOMs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2013)

just got my first armchair QOM...


----------



## zizou (18 Apr 2013)

The competition is definitely heating up again after the winter lull. Strong winds the last few days so a handful of popular segments have changed hands a few times. It has got to the point where a couple of my friends aren't uploading their daytime rides until late at night so there is a smaller chance of someone else going out and going for the same segment with a similar wind


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> The competition is definitely heating up again after the winter lull. Strong winds the last few days so a handful of popular segments have changed hands a few times. It has got to the point where a couple of my friends aren't uploading their daytime rides until late at night so there is a smaller chance of someone else going out and going for the same segment with a similar wind


 

Yep that's smart hunting, I reckon. Definitely worth not uploading until the last possible minute on a particularly windy day. Not that I contest KOM's much but it seems like good strategy, imho


----------



## 400bhp (18 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> The competition is definitely heating up again after the winter lull. Strong winds the last few days so a handful of popular segments have changed hands a few times. It has got to the point where a couple of my friends aren't uploading their daytime rides until late at night so there is a smaller chance of someone else going out and going for the same segment with a similar wind


 


was thinking of that tactic as well, but cant be arsed


----------



## Fasta Asloth (18 Apr 2013)

It's even been known, by friends of friends of course, to wait a few days before uploading so that there is slightly less chance of potential rivals noticing your new KOMs in the strava feeds.....


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> It's even been known, by friends of friends of course, to wait a few days before uploading so that there is slightly less chance of potential rivals noticing your new KOMs in the strava feeds.....


That will only work with friends. And anyone who you just stole it off will get a notification if they haven't turned the setting off.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Apr 2013)

Right 

Over the course of the last week, some SCUM have decided to steal some of MY KOM's 

That thingymibob below my posts said "52" on Monday. Now it's 47 

They are mine - give them back.

I can't believe some people - the cheek of it.


----------



## gaz (19 Apr 2013)

I don't like it when you get an e-mail from strava about someone stealing a KOM but really it's already theirs, you're in second and they just improved their time :/


----------



## Fasta Asloth (19 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I don't like it when you get an e-mail from strava about someone stealing a KOM but really it's already theirs, you're in second and they just improved their time :/



I don't follow, if you are in second place how can they steal your KOM, or do you mean you were in joint first place together?


----------



## gaz (19 Apr 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> I don't follow, if you are in second place how can they steal your KOM, or do you mean you were in joint first place together?


Strava sends out an e-mail if someone gets a KOM and you are in second place. No matter if you were already in second place and they were already the KOM.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2013)

found a nice tailwind on the way to my mum's today and added to the QOM's... 2 new ones and 1 faster one that I already held. 9 cups on the way out and 4 on the way home (out of 9 & 4 segments respectively) can't wait to fit the new wheels...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Right
> 
> Over the course of the last week, some SCUM have decided to steal some of MY KOM's
> 
> ...


Whilst i was unwell some sneaky bugger nabbed 5 (yes 5!!!) of my KOM's. I was unable to respond until recently when i reclaimed them all and took one of his KOM's, just as a pitbull might give you a warning bite before mauling your face off!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Apr 2013)

3 KOM's on todays ride. There was also a funny looking yellow thing in the sky that made me feel warm all over.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Apr 2013)

Got 5 top 10's today by being assisted by a few club members. Got a few PR's too. A good 40 mile ride.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Apr 2013)

Went on a 52 mile loop ride this morning. Around the Tay for all the Scots on here. Beautiful ride!!

For the stat geeks:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/300375858

For the Strava geeks (me included)

7 KOM's, 3 x 2nd places, 2 x 3rd places and a 4th place.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2013)

Lost a KOM, gained 2


----------



## Radchenister (20 Apr 2013)

Evening aficionados; is there an etiquette to inserting new segments on your usual home routes or do you just go for it?

I am obviously living in a Strava desert here and would like to pop one on the end of my home run to pizazz the last km or so up a bit?


----------



## User6179 (20 Apr 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Evening aficionados; is there an etiquette to inserting new segments on your usual home routes or do you just go for it?
> 
> I am obviously living in a Strava desert here and would like to pop one on the end of my home run to pizazz the last km or so up a bit?


 
Amateur!!

Wait till you nail it on a bit of road usually with a tail wind then you make a segment!


----------



## Radchenister (20 Apr 2013)

Nah, I have the sofa crash on my side, don't need a tail wind  ...


----------



## mattobrien (21 Apr 2013)

One podium, one top ten and another 3 PRs. Plus 60 miles covered at an average if 19.1mph, the first 40 were at 20mph, but I ran out of steam somewhat for the last 20.

Still trying to figure out where Scapin put the motor on the new bike, as it is certainly a lot quicker than the old one...


----------



## zizou (21 Apr 2013)

I dont seem to be getting notifications when losing KOM (have checked my settings and everything is ok). Anyone else have the problem?


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Apr 2013)

No, but then again I'm not exactly the keeper of many 

One thing I have noticed in the past few days is that the elevation correct feature seems to not be available and the pop up box that shows 'others' who were on the ride, is not showing the names or avatars. Maybe Strava is having a bit of a freak out atm?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> I dont seem to be getting notifications when losing KOM (have checked my settings and everything is ok). Anyone else have the problem?


Yeh sometimes get them sometimes don't. 
​


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh sometimes get them sometimes don't.
> ​


ditto, it might be down to the new KOM's privacy settings


----------



## 400bhp (21 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh sometimes get them sometimes don't.


 
+1


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Apr 2013)

Couple of KOM's on tonights ride and a 2nd place. Got home to update Veloviewer and a couple more armchair KOM's awaiting!!! Noice!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Apr 2013)

Three KOMs in one ride after too many chips at supper! Http://app.strava.com/activities/50323761


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Apr 2013)

so is it ok to break speed limits  serious question. Got a KOM today but it was more a sprint than climb, checked my garmin and safe to say the cops would've loved it


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Apr 2013)

Speed limits don't apply to bicycles, unless it's in certain circumstances. In Royal parks, for example. That isn't to say that it is a good idea to ride around recklessly...


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Speed limits don't apply to bicycles, unless it's in certain circumstances. In Royal parks, for example. That isn't to say that it is a good idea to ride around recklessly...


Although speed limits dont apply, a rule of thumb is that if you are cycling over 15mph, stick to the roads and avoid shared paths.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Although speed limits dont apply, a rule of thumb is that if you are cycling over 15mph, stick to the roads and avoid shared paths.


 
And avoid wheelies or endos


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And avoid wheelies or endos


See profile pic.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> so is it ok to break speed limits  serious question. Got a KOM today but it was more a sprint than climb, checked my garmin and safe to say the cops would've loved it


 


Sittingduck said:


> Speed limits don't apply to bicycles, unless it's in certain circumstances. In Royal parks, for example. That isn't to say that it is a good idea to ride around recklessly...


Alway wondered about the FRB and if anybody has been done; its bylaw is 15mph but with a good tail wind you are doing 30mph +


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

The FRB?


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> The FRB?


 Sorry  , the Forth Road Bridge


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Apr 2013)

Ahhh, ok. Well, I dunno about that but I have seen cyclists receiving tickets for speeding in Royal Parks. The limit being 20mph and the cops routinely wait at the bottom of the hills with speed guns.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

@4F I made an attempt on Missle Alley last night and decided to ignore the 'road closed' signs as on a bike you can usually get through that sort of thing. I got up a good pace until I got to a point where the road was just plain not there and had been replaced with a big hole!


----------



## 4F (24 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> @4F I made an attempt on Missle Alley last night and decided to ignore the 'road closed' signs as on a bike you can usually get through that sort of thing. I got up a good pace until I got to a point where the road was just plain not there and had been replaced with a big hole!


 
Yep they are taking months to sort that out but it looks like probably they are quite close to finishing. I am just 1 second off KOM on that one and I have been itching to give it another good blast.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> Yep they are taking months to sort that out but it looks like probably they are quite close to finishing. I am just 1 second off KOM on that one and I have been itching to give it another good blast.


 
I'll leave you to it


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> Alway wondered about the FRB and if anybody has been done; its bylaw is 15mph but with a good tail wind you are doing 30mph +


 
LOL yes can get quite a bit of speed coming down either side, just got to watch for when its high cross winds like last night. Had to change my shorts at the end of the bridge  Was nearly doing some base jumping but without the parachute!


Actually I have heard of an incident where someone was stopped but it may have been reckless abandon. Oh and that stretch has already been flagged up on strava has dangerous, boring!!!


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2013)

Club Evening 10 TT on Tuesday, managed 10th place on the segment for the 'gift' downhill at the start


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> Club Evening 10 TT on Tuesday, managed 10th place on the segment for the 'gift' downhill at the start


Nice one. You pleased with your time for the 10? 
​


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Nice one. You pleased with your time for the 10?
> ​



No  
Its a new course & I slowed badly on the second lap !

But the great thing about TT's is that it gives you something to aim at ....... and hopefully beat !


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Apr 2013)

Well after going for it this morning on one section and blasting up another climb on way back, I have just uploaded my stats only to find that half my bloody commute is marked as hazardous ffs. Kinda put a sour taste in all of this.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Apr 2013)

Spartak said:


> No
> Its a new course & I slowed badly on the second lap !
> 
> But the great thing about TT's is that it gives you something to aim at ....... and hopefully beat !


No better way to race than against the clock and ultimately yourself!


----------



## Rezillo (28 Apr 2013)

Well, I though I'd give this a go today for the first time, so signed up, downloaded the app for my phone and logged in.

At the start of my ride, pressed "Record a ride", waited for gps lock, display set itself from dashes to zeros and off I went, hell for leather on the segments I wanted a bash at. Got back completely knackered only to find I'd recorded naff-all.

It turns out that the (unlabelled) roundel button on the screen was the Start button and not, as I assumed (having already pressed "Record a ride") the Stop button. Doh!


----------



## Mallory (28 Apr 2013)

^^^^^^^^ read the bloody manual


----------



## Rezillo (28 Apr 2013)

Mallory said:


> ^^^^^^^^ read the bloody manual


 
Manuals are for wimps. And for those who don't want to waste their time on needless effort over a 30 mile ride. Oh......wait a minute.......let me think this through.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Apr 2013)

im up to second on a downhill section (hit 47.9 MPH too) without the use of my 11T gear! its been semi shifting into the 11t for a week or so and wont drop into it now!

ah well, wednesday will be my next attempt with fully inflated tyres and gears indexed!


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> im up to second on a downhill section (hit 47.9 MPH too) without the use of my 11T gear! its been semi shifting into the 11t for a week or so and wont drop into it now!
> 
> ah well, wednesday will be my next attempt with fully inflated tyres and gears indexed!


 
44 average


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> 44 average


 
i still had idiots overtaking me 150 yrds from the roundabout too!!! bloody fools. my legs feel really good today! shot intense hops are working for me!


----------



## Lyrical (30 Apr 2013)

Awww yehhhh;
Elapsed Time 00:00:07
Resting Time 00:00:00
Average Speed 130.6km/h
Power 494W


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

?? ^This post is useless without pics link to the segment


----------



## zizou (30 Apr 2013)

Managed to finish the classics challenge today, how is everyone else doing?

Hope there is a climbing challenge soon (seems May is another mile munching one) - dont think there has been one since rapha rising last july.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> Managed to finish the classics challenge today, how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hope there is a climbing challenge soon (seems May is another mile munching one) - dont think there has been one since rapha rising last july.


 
Yep - managed to complete it a few days ago too. Mustard mitt that the distance challenges are getting a bit boring. Have yet to participate in a climbing one (living in the flatlands of S London, it's just as well).


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2013)

10 days of the lurgy put paid to me completing the latest challenge  No chance of ever competing in a rising challenge living in flat Suffolk


----------



## Lyrical (30 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> ?? ^This post is useless without pics link to the segment


 
Obviously something went wrong, still was funny to see 

http://i.imgur.com/ehRCmDo.png


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

I picked up a ridiculous one the other day. Most of the top ten are all dodgy readings though, on account of it being a stupidly short segment and GPS glitches. 

http://app.strava.com/segments/650698


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2013)

zizou said:


> Managed to finish the classics challenge today, how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hope there is a climbing challenge soon (seems May is another mile munching one) - dont think there has been one since rapha rising last july.


 
I finished it, I don't want any climbing ones, Strava steals ridiculous amounts of climbing data from me, plus I hate climbing.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I picked up a ridiculous one the other day. Most of the top ten are all dodgy readings though, on account of it being a stupidly short segment and GPS glitches.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/650698


Lol Ive seen some really daft segments but that takes the proverbial biscuit


----------



## Rob3rt (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I picked up a ridiculous one the other day. Most of the top ten are all dodgy readings though, on account of it being a stupidly short segment and GPS glitches.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/650698


 
Strava doesn't cope well with start and end points that are very close together.


----------



## VamP (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I picked up a ridiculous one the other day. Most of the top ten are all dodgy readings though, on account of it being a stupidly short segment and GPS glitches.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/650698


 
Ha I'm 9th on the same segment! Must be a slip of the mouse surely???

In general I have no interest in Strava segments under 3 minutes. They're just dodgy and pointless as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (1 May 2013)

Finaly got this one, been trying since I signed up!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/50790950#904483564


----------



## JoeyB (1 May 2013)

Finally got in the top 10 of a segment! 9th overall...I think short sharp sprints will be my only hope lol http://app.strava.com/activities/51681744#925860799

I also misjudged where it ends so I reckon I can better that again.


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2013)

Great conditions tonight for my commute home, even managed a PR on the Shirehampton Village Climb.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1422181


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 May 2013)

considering it was a tad gusty on my way back ( was same on way in ) I managed to get a KOM, if the wind had not been so strong and white van man had not crept out I was on for an outright win 

http://app.strava.com/activities/51796979#928224763


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2013)

Just had to flag some bellend's ride.

Noticed on Veloviewer I had lost 3 KoM's. Looked at more detail and some tool from down south had clearly uploaded a load of historic data (2011) which included driving a car. 40mph averages. DELETE YOUR ERRONEOUS RIDES TWAT


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2013)

http://veloviewer.com/blog/whats-coming-in-version-3-of-veloviewer/


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Just had to flag some bellend's ride.
> 
> Noticed on Veloviewer I had lost 3 KoM's. Looked at more detail and some tool from down south had clearly uploaded a load of historic data (2011) which included driving a car. 40mph averages. DELETE YOUR ERRONEOUS RIDES TWAT


 

Just cycle faster


----------



## Mapster1989 (3 May 2013)

Just taken the KOM on a small segment on the way home from work. Three guys were all on 24s before I snook in with a time of 23s. 

It's a nice little climb called Summerfield Road in Sheffield. Get the speed up at the bottom and maintain it up the small rise.


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Just had to flag some bellend's ride.
> 
> Noticed on Veloviewer I had lost 3 KoM's. Looked at more detail and some tool from down south had clearly uploaded a load of historic data (2011) which included driving a car. 40mph averages. DELETE YOUR ERRONEOUS RIDES TWAT


Really annoying; I'd like to think its an innocent mistake, somebody driving to a place, doing a good ride and driving back, forgetting to switch their gps off


----------



## simon the viking (4 May 2013)

lost my one and only KOM this week ... as its a shared cycle path/ped path bit dangerous to belt it during the week so today - Saturday is the day I tried to reclaim it AND FAILED...

So do I get up early tomorrow..... shed the commuter rucksack, perhaps even shave my legs.... (to reduce drag for tomorrow not for a drag act tonight) and get it back! I'm one second adrift so I need to beat my best time by 2 seconds


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2013)

Just updated Veloviewer and Ive got a new armchair KOM  Its on my old stomping ground so I doubt it'll last long.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 May 2013)

Todays ride for any stat geeks out there:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/307442233

It produced 10 KOM's and two 5th places. A new PB for moi. Legs are feeling V good. 

Getting a rare night out tonight so i will celebrate with one or 6 beers!!


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2013)

I've not been indulging in any SCR for a while - mainly because of the weather - but I'm gradually getting back into it. Got a lovely bit of motivation on my post-work ride yesterday by picking up a KOM on a new segment. And because I didn't know it was there until I uploaded the ride, I wasn't even trying! 

Looking forward to Tuesday's ride now - I'll use the same route and really go for it this time.


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> I've not been indulging in any SCR for a while - mainly because of the weather - but I'm gradually getting back into it. Got a lovely bit of motivation on my post-work ride yesterday by picking up a KOM on a new segment. And because I didn't know it was there until I uploaded the ride, I wasn't even trying!
> 
> Looking forward to Tuesday's ride now - I'll use the same route and really go for it this time.


 
I think the best ones are when you didn't know about a segment and you get KoM. Closely followed by Airmchair KoM's.


----------



## gaz (4 May 2013)

Took my cross bike on some off road routes today. Two 5ths, a 7th and a 10th. Not bad considering it was uncomfortable as **** on some of them without suspension.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 May 2013)

Got back today from a very windy ride and discovered that my GPS was out of whack, making my stats inaccurate. So I used that Strava Snap tool, then when I uploaded the new file I had several dodgy KOMs! I'd even stolen one off an elite category rider.

So I did the decent thing and deleted it.


----------



## derrick (4 May 2013)

Some one nicked my first KOM,


----------



## Sittingduck (4 May 2013)

Went out, did the club run, legs like lead, felt sh*t - no KOM's, no top 10's, nothing to report


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Went out, did the club run, legs like lead, felt sh*t - no KOM's, no top 10's, nothing to report


Sounds a bit like my club ride, my excuse is that there was only 5 riders out and I spent most of the time at the front


----------



## Sittingduck (5 May 2013)

Had the same happen to me Yesterday. Ended up doing 2 really long turns into a headwind and also the main lead out to the sprint for the cafe. Couldn't be arsed on the way home...


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Went out, did the club run, legs like lead, felt sh*t - no KOM's, no top 10's, nothing to report


 
Your club simply isn't up to standard - change clubs.


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2013)

Got to 4th on a section yesterday, considering i was getting a second tasting of my lunch for most of the ride i am ecstatic !
During the week i was on form for a PB on a KOM section and i had a blowout so beware the puncture fairy is watching you


----------



## Sittingduck (6 May 2013)

A rare KOM gained this morning 
Downhill one, thanks to last night's ice cream...


----------



## gaz (6 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> A rare KOM gained this morning
> Downhill one, thanks to last night's ice cream...


Knowing that hill, I don't know you sit down with balls that big!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 May 2013)

Lol, it's a good run as long as the traffic is scarce and the conditions are good. Only slightly dodgy part is approaching the left-hander after the long fast straight. Have to scrub off speed quite a lot there and make sure you don't over-cook it into the bend.


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2013)

Lost another couple of KOMs on my old stomping ground but they were both on shared use farcilities so I'm not sure I'm bothered about winning them back even if they were local but given there 400miles north I cant anyway


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2013)

Lol whats happened here, the segment is a decent length but somehow I dont think I was doing 134mph uphill


----------



## zizou (7 May 2013)

There seems to be a huge amount of segments being created recently - most of them pretty pointless too as existing segments cover virtually most of distance and route of the new ones. Actually i probably moaned about this before a few months ago  But IMO it has now got to the point where something has to be done with the clutter because it is detracting from the site.

A flag option to say something like too similar to an existing segment might be good but it might also open to abuse. Perhaps something showing the creator of the segment would help things i think - might shame those who have fragile ego's who cant get the existing KOMs without changing the start or finish point slightly


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

zizou said:


> There seems to be a huge amount of segments being created recently - most of them pretty pointless too as existing segments cover virtually most of distance and route of the new ones. Actually i probably moaned about this before a few months ago  But IMO it has now got to the point where something has to be done with the clutter because it is detracting from the site.
> 
> A flag option to say something like too similar to an existing segment might be good but it might also open to abuse. Perhaps something showing the creator of the segment would help things i think - might shame those who have fragile ego's who cant get the existing KOMs without changing the start or finish point slightly


 
I queried this a week or 2 back when contacting strava about something else. I got a bit of an interesting reply. I'll post it up when I get home. I think the more people moan the more interest they will take in it.

They really need a de-minims segment distance. 0.1m FFS


----------



## Rob3rt (7 May 2013)

They should impose filters on many things. It should not be that hard to filter and remove segments below a certain distance, or to remove segments with a certain % overlap etc.

I still think they should filter segments and assign more interesting "titles" for hitting the number one spot! This would let them do all sorts of fun stuff such as classifying riders based on what they are good at etc or creating profiles!

I've never been hugely into Strava like some are, this is evident from my lack of number 1 spots (of the few I have, I didn't get them on purpose, I didn't even know the segment existed and/or is was a really obscure segment where simply not being a snail and riding through the segment by chance guarenteed a KOM), but it is growing increasingly stale. I still upload to it, because I like the social aspect, seeing my club mates race data and catching up on club rides I skipped etc.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2013)

You can hide segments you're not interested in, can't you? Bit of a pain to have to do it manually, but I presume you only have to do it once and it will ignore them forever more.

I agree the proliferation of silly segments is getting irritating.


----------



## Edwards80 (7 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I've never been hugely into Strava like some are, this is evident from my lack of number 1 spots (of the few I have, I didn't get them on purpose, I didn't even know the segment existed and/or is was a really obscure segment where simply not being a snail and riding through the segment by chance guarenteed a KOM), but it is growing increasingly stale. I still upload to it, because I like the social aspect, seeing my club mates race data and catching up on club rides I skipped etc.


 
I think we're in the same boat. Quite liked chasing a segment or two originally but sprinting like a maniac mid ride isn't much fun (interval training aside!) but I still like the social aspect of it. It's quite good for nicking people routes too to save you having to work your own out.

Daft new segments pop up on my commute, I'm often KOM for a few days until someone targets it and sprints on their 14/15mph 5 mile ride 

Still, it can be good fun if you don't take it seriously or let it spoil a decent ride. The only time I take it seriously is when I'm stealing Potsy's segments through Wythenshawe park


----------



## Rob3rt (7 May 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> I think we're in the same boat. Quite liked chasing a segment or two originally but sprinting like a maniac mid ride isn't much fun (interval training aside!) but I still like the social aspect of it*. It's quite good for nicking people routes too to save you having to work your own out.*
> 
> Daft new segments pop up on my commute, I'm often KOM for a few days until someone targets it and sprints on their 14/15mph 5 mile ride
> 
> Still, it can be good fun if you don't take it seriously or let it spoil a decent ride. The only time I take it seriously is when I'm stealing Potsy's segments through Wythenshawe park


 
True saves such mistakes as routing a ride through an impassable "road" which is actually a cobbled path through an Alpaca farm and then a mile of walking in a stream with your bike on your shoulder!

That never actually happened.............................. or did it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol whats happened here, the segment is a decent length but somehow I dont think I was doing 134mph uphill


 
You're not even the fastest time, you must try harder.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 May 2013)

Gah! Strava meltdown today. Noticed I'd been shunted down the Top 10 on a few local segments. The KOMs had all been taken by the same bloke, and I'm not being rude (ok I am a bit) but he didn't look particularly quick on his profile pic.

Anyway, I clicked on the 'ride' and it was actually titled 'oops left Strava on in car'. DELETE IT YOU FOOL!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> The only time I take it seriously is when I'm stealing Potsy's segments through Wythenshawe park


 
400bhp's been in there recently, watch your back


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 May 2013)

Epic weather today. 

6 KOM's on tonights ride thanks to all that extra vitamin D!!


----------



## gaz (7 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Gah! Strava meltdown today. Noticed I'd been shunted down the Top 10 on a few local segments. The KOMs had all been taken by the same bloke, and I'm not being rude (ok I am a bit) but he didn't look particularly quick on his profile pic.
> 
> Anyway, I clicked on the 'ride' and it was actually titled 'oops left Strava on in car'. DELETE IT YOU FOOL!


flag flag flag!


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2013)

Lost a KOM by 27 seconds, which is a BIG decrease given it's a short, technical segment with a climb, lights, roundabouts and a crossing: http://app.strava.com/segments/2296504


----------



## Cubist (7 May 2013)

One small celebration, I have noticed that I am often within a few seconds of CTC's Martyn Bolt on a few segments, and today have beaten him by a couple of seconds! Got a 4th overall on my commute..... as long as I filter results to fat old geezers...

One real annoyance, an MTB segment on some singletrack which I absolutely hammered yesterday, and completed in 2 minutes, runs parallel to a main road, and the fastest time is 1 minute..... which puts me down in the 200's. You can tell from the activity on the faster times which was on a road bike on the road, and which is on the singletrack, but I'm buggered if I'm going to check them all.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2013)

I reckon it's legit. Decent cyclist who was out on a fairly hard ride. Mileage, profile pic and comments suggest as much, imho. He would have had a tailwind Today on the first stretch and probably didn't encounter much traffic going round the corner by the shops.

Edit: this was in reply to DC's update about the KOM.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Gah! Strava meltdown today. Noticed I'd been shunted down the Top 10 on a few local segments. The KOMs had all been taken by the same bloke, and I'm not being rude (ok I am a bit) but he didn't look particularly quick on his profile pic.
> 
> Anyway, I clicked on the 'ride' and it was actually titled 'oops left Strava on in car'. DELETE IT YOU FOOL!


 
I think changing the ride title and not deleting the ride is worse than deleting the bloody ride


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> One small celebration, I have noticed that I am often within a few seconds of CTC's Martyn Bolt on a few segments, and today have beaten him by a couple of seconds!


 
He's not a bad rider - in the same club as me.


----------



## Cubist (7 May 2013)

I note though that he posted those segments back in 2009, and I suspect it would have been on a much longer ride, not just a thrashed commute! One on one I wouldn't stand a chance. 


DCLane said:


> He's not a bad rider - in the same club as me.


----------



## DCLane (8 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> I note though that he posted those segments back in 2009, and I suspect it would have been on a much longer ride, not just a thrashed commute! One on one I wouldn't stand a chance.


 
It'll have been a club run probably - they tend to go west into the hills.


----------



## VamP (8 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> Lost a KOM by 27 seconds, which is a BIG decrease given it's a short, technical segment with a climb, lights, roundabouts and a crossing: http://app.strava.com/segments/2296504


 
It's a s**t segment, you're better off without it.

Looks totally legit to me as well.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> Lost a KOM by 27 seconds, which is a BIG decrease given it's a short, technical segment with a climb, lights, roundabouts and a crossing: http://app.strava.com/segments/2296504


 I lost one at the weekend by over 1min, must have been a good tail wind and probably (my crap browser doesn't show the page correctly and IT wont upgrade) early hours (its a shared use path).


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2013)

Good conditions last night for my Club Evening 10 TT.
Rode to & from the start, which gave me a good warm up ..........
...... managed a 78 second improvement 

http://app.strava.com/activities/52941377

Even got a few Strava top 10's !!!
Quick pint after & home just as it was getting dark .......... legs aching today


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Good conditions last night for my Club Evening 10 TT.
> Rode to & from the start, which gave me a good warm up ..........
> ...... managed a 78 second improvement
> 
> ...


 
Some nobbers have been driving on the TT course


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> Good conditions last night for my Club Evening 10 TT.
> Rode to & from the start, which gave me a good warm up ..........
> ...... managed a 78 second improvement
> 
> ...


 
The top two riders on the TT segment seem suspiciously quick. There are quite a few pro and GB riders who ride the 10's in North Cheshire including a world champ and none of their times are anything like those. I know different TT courses are faster or slower, but a sub 16 minute 10 is faster than Wiggins course record on Levens which is a very quick 10.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 May 2013)

It is a Strava artefact due to the loop.

Chris, the World Champ you refer to = Colin?


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It is a Strava artefact due to the loop.
> 
> Chris, the World Champ you refer to = Colin?


 
I was thinking of Simon Yates


----------



## Rob3rt (8 May 2013)

Ah, completely forgot about him, was thinking Colin Lynch. Andy Tennant also rides the local 10's and 25's, seen Joanna Rowsell at a 10 in April as well.


----------



## Mapster1989 (8 May 2013)

Went on a 50 mile ride yesterday and took a KOM albeit a relatively small one. 

But it was a case of give and take as I lost one which is on my commute to work. Can't believe it though. The guy that took it away was segment sniping. Grrr.


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The top two riders on the TT segment seem suspiciously quick. There are quite a few pro and GB riders who ride the 10's in North Cheshire including a world champ and none of their times are anything like those. I know different TT courses are faster or slower, but a sub 16 minute 10 is faster than Wiggins course record on Levens which is a very quick 10.



We do have some quick riders, but as previously mentioned I don't think Strava picks up the second loop !!!


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2013)

I thought I'd set a good time on a local segment at nearly 25mph,up a slight hill, however when I uploaded it I was way behind the leaders at over 35mph; then I realised it was part of the Tour Series lap.


----------



## Fuzzball (8 May 2013)

Right peeps I have no one else to follow (compete with) on strava. How many CCers are using it from Glasgow, any motivation t get shift on when out and about would be appreciated. I am on strava as Claire Harrison


----------



## potsy (8 May 2013)

Fuzzball said:


> Right peeps I have no one else to follow (compete with) on strava. How many CCers are using it from Glasgow, any motivation t get shift on when out and about would be appreciated. I am on strava as Claire Harrison


Try @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Fuzzball (8 May 2013)

http://www.strava.com/athletes/fuzzball


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 May 2013)

Fuzzball said:


> Right peeps I have no one else to follow (compete with) on strava. How many CCers are using it from Glasgow, any motivation t get shift on when out and about would be appreciated. I am on strava as Claire Harrison





potsy said:


> Try @Pat "5mph"


Claire, don't listen to that feral cat!
The only competition I can challenge anybody in is eating cake and drinking double espresso


----------



## Fuzzball (8 May 2013)

Has anyone set up a cycle chat club on strava?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2013)

Yes
http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## potsy (8 May 2013)

Fuzzball said:


> Has anyone set up a cycle chat club on strava?


Yes


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2013)

http://road.cc/content/news/83013-giro-d’italia-climbs-strava

.......... anyone doing this challenge ?


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

I'm a bit miffed with strava today. I got a really cra_p reply from them over 2 segments i flagged which were basically copies of other segments. They have reinstated them on the grounds that they don't quite start and end at the same point.

FFS

I think Strava need to understand there really is too much of a good thing and also you can't have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2013)

That's BS - I had 3 cakes Today and I ate 'em all


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2013)

Technically one was a muffin and two were cake 'bars' but close enough.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2013)

Fuzzball said:


> Has anyone set up a cycle chat club on strava?


http://app.strava.com/dashboard?club_id=3889&feed_type=club

Lol, remember me to refresh before posting


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2013)

Close, but no cigar.

Try eating more than 1 cake - impossible, I tell thee.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2013)

Don't tempt me


----------



## potsy (8 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Close, but no cigar.
> 
> Try eating more than 1 cake - impossible, I tell thee.


That's one strava challenge I would have a chance of completing


----------



## VamP (9 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Technically one was a muffin and two were cake 'bars' but close enough.


 
Yebbut now you have eaten them, you no longer have them right?


----------



## Rasmus (9 May 2013)

Fuzzball said:


> Right peeps I have no one else to follow (compete with) on strava. How many CCers are using it from Glasgow, any motivation t get shift on when out and about would be appreciated. I am on strava as Claire Harrison


There's a good handful of Glasgow-based CC'ers on strava - I'm one of them :-)

I don't use strava on my commute though, so you'll need to look elsewhere for the daily competition.


----------



## Fuzzball (9 May 2013)

Thanks guys! I've a feeling this is going to be one of those apps that is going to make it very hard to behave on recovery rides!


----------



## Matthew_T (9 May 2013)

New commute to work doesnt really have any opportunities to make any segments. A few have been made already but the route isnt that hilly so I can only really make sprint segments.


----------



## Mapster1989 (10 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> ...I can only really make sprint segments.


Cycling is all about sprinting. One spring, then another, and another. 

Ok... maybe not.


----------



## gaz (10 May 2013)

Had some randomer give me kudos earlier. They don't follow me, they don't follow anyone and they haven't uploaded any rides :S


----------



## Sittingduck (10 May 2013)




----------



## Hacienda71 (10 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Had some randomer give me kudos earlier. They don't follow me, they don't follow anyone and they haven't uploaded any rides :S


It is @potsy mate


----------



## potsy (10 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> It is @potsy mate


Can't be me as I follow you, everywhere


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Can't be me as I follow you, everywhere


 
I mean't it was your mate, not you mate, but I can't work out how to tag you with an apostrophie s.

Bit worrying you are following me everywhere though.


----------



## Spartak (10 May 2013)

Took full advantage of a cracking tailwind on the commute home tonight ......... and got a KOM 

http://app.strava.com/activities/53454146#967106695


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 May 2013)

noticed a couple of twats have forgotten to switch of there phone/garmin after the Etape Caledonia ride at the weekend. Some very suspicious times on one of the segments on my commute, power values at 800 odd and average speeds of 37mph


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2013)

Flag them, some nice person on the Etape though MrG has made some good segments and whilst not KOMs its makes you feel good when you are in the top 30 of nearly 1400 riders and top 40 at the finish  I must have been slacking up Logierait though (not even in the top 150  ).


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 May 2013)




----------



## MrGrumpy (16 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Flag them, some nice person on the Etape though MrG has made some good segments and whilst not KOMs its makes you feel good when you are in the top 30 of nearly 1400 riders and top 40 at the finish  I must have been slacking up Logierait though (not even in the top 150  ).


 a few have asked the KOM guy to make his ride private but nae joy thus far.


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> a few have asked the KOM guy to make his ride private but nae joy thus far.


They can leave the Etape bit and crop off the car bit; if they continue to play silly bulgars just flag it.


----------



## gaz (16 May 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> a few have asked the KOM guy to make his ride private but nae joy thus far.


Just flag it, auto-removed!


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2013)

Got a couple of 3rds on my club run on Sunday , very happy as i had put a new saddle on and my set up was shocking as i had numb hands pretty much all the way .
I was absolutely knackered though as i did 64 miles on a cob , a piece of cake and a gel so started bonking at about 50 miles.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 May 2013)

I'm proud of my fastest ever ride so wanted to share!
http://app.strava.com/activities/54499485

Been cycling for 2 years now, although regret not starting earlier.
I'm turning 50 in 2 months time so hopefully still a few good years ahead of me.
And for those concerned about food intake on a similar ride I rode this in a fasted state; my last food being 10pm last night. Only water on the ride td. I'm not suggesting this is for everyone but it doesn't affect my performance at all.


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> I'm proud of my fastest ever ride so wanted to share!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54499485
> 
> Been cycling for 2 years now, although regret not starting earlier.
> ...


Great speed (if I've done my sums right 19.1mph) with a lot of climbing 
PS I cant see the details they're blocked by IT


----------



## 4F (16 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Great speed (if I've done my sums right 19.1mph) with a lot of climbing


 
Did your sums right ? No need for a calculator, just have a look on the right  
Time 02:36:58
Elapsed Time 02:36:58
Avg Temp 52°F
Max Speed 47.0mi/h
Avg Speed 19.1mi/h


----------



## lejogger (16 May 2013)

Just a quick query... I've noticed that if someone has a locked profile, I.e. you have to request to follow them, you can't see their ride in detail, only their segment time. 

That means that if you have suspicions you can't review the rest of their ride to see if they've been in a car, and you can't flag it either. 

Does anyone know a way around this?


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2013)

lejogger said:


> Just a quick query... I've noticed that if someone has a locked profile, I.e. you have to request to follow them, you can't see their ride in detail, only their segment time.
> 
> That means that if you have suspicions you can't review the rest of their ride to see if they've been in a car, and you can't flag it either.
> 
> Does anyone know a way around this?


Click back to ride on the top rhs of the map.


----------



## lejogger (16 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Click back to ride on the top rhs of the map.


Fantastic, missed that. Many thanks.


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2013)

4F said:


> Did your sums right ? No need for a calculator, just have a look on the right
> Time 02:36:58
> Elapsed Time 02:36:58
> Avg Temp 52°F
> ...


Dodgy IE explorer/ IT at work its blocked


----------



## VamP (16 May 2013)

I love a bit of sweet spot riding


----------



## totallyfixed (16 May 2013)

VamP said:


> I love a bit of sweet spot riding


I have no interest whatsoever in Strava, as 4F will tell you I come on for the amusement factor, however I will say that was a good ride considering the long drag you had to do when you turned left towards Wimpole, not to mention Croydon Hill which I always struggled up on fixed .


----------



## VamP (17 May 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> I have no interest whatsoever in Strava, as 4F will tell you I come on for the amusement factor, however I will say that was a good ride considering the long drag you had to do when you turned left towards Wimpole, not to mention Croydon Hill which I always struggled up on fixed .


 
I so agree with you. Which is why it's all the more gratifying to look at all the 'podiums' when all I did was ride fifty minutes at level 3/4  I generally don't have a clue where segments begin or end, so never go segment hunting, beyond occasionally giving it the beans up Croydon, which as you rightly pointed out, is the only decent hill for miles.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 May 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/54698510 todays exploits.


----------



## addictfreak (17 May 2013)

Picked up a nice little segment today, just a short off road section. Been using the MTB lately for my commute, and enjoying being back on fat tyres

http://app.strava.com/activities/54677182#995148111


----------



## Andrew_P (17 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Click back to ride on the top rhs of the map.


Expert Stalker alert!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Expert Stalker alert!!


 
We have people who are segment flaggers, duplicate segments creaters, have fake user profiles, flag your ride if you take their KOM and a lot more around here.  I am a positive angel compared to a number of the more obsessed users in the South Manchester area.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (17 May 2013)

Especially those around Richmond Park in London, quite a few non-hazardous (in my opinion and 6000+ others) segments getting flagged lately, managed a podium today in a descent segment in the park, a minute later it was flagged as hazardous..... crazy shenanigans going on....


----------



## potsy (17 May 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> We have people who are segment flaggers, duplicate segments creaters, have fake user profiles, flag your ride if you take their KOM and a lot more around here.  I am a positive angel compared to a number of the more obsessed users in the South Manchester area.


That's enough about @400bhp & @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2013)

potsy said:


> That's enough about @400bhp & @fossyant



Thats it sunshine, I'm coming for your Park KOMs


----------



## Sittingduck (17 May 2013)

Fasta Asloth said:


> Especially those around Richmond Park in London, quite a few non-hazardous (in my opinion and 6000+ others) segments getting flagged lately, managed a podium today in a descent segment in the park, a minute later it was flagged as hazardous..... crazy shenanigans going on....


 
Unlucky... Broomfield or Sawyers?


----------



## Fasta Asloth (17 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Unlucky... Broomfield or Sawyers?


This time it was Dark Hill descent, though a few flat segments I used for following any improvements have been flagged lately too.... Aye Broomfields (or at least one of them..) was flagged recently too I see.


----------



## cyberknight (18 May 2013)

1st KOM !!
http://app.strava.com/segments/3738439


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2013)

A new segment has appeared on my old haunt, so I thought I'd check it out. I know my mate Craig is super fast but 35.5mph up the Dunfermline DC, when AB (another super fast rider) is only (only ) 22.6mph; when you click on Craigs ride its 19.8mph, slow for him but more realistic  Its a similar story for the KOM but even more extreme, 44.2mph shown and 11mph in the details; I'm dubious of his top speed though but on the whole its looks to be another dodgy segment but outside the top two it seems reasonable


----------



## gaz (18 May 2013)

Not a bad ride today, went off roading and got 4x KOM's (from new segments I created), 2nd place, 2x 4th places, 5th place and a 7th.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2013)

For any one who uses veloviewer, you can now use the beta of their new version - a link will be on your update page of the site


----------



## gaz (19 May 2013)

9 KOMs today and still got to create a few segments which I suspect I might do well on.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 May 2013)

Has anyone deciphered the distance travelled on Veloviewer and the wild differences on some segment's?


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2013)

Another KOM today 

http://app.strava.com/activities/55146612#1005394263
and two 5ths .


----------



## cervelo chic (19 May 2013)

so what do you all use strava for? I use it to focus on getting a good average speed rather than qoms and the good segment times follow without ever needing to look where they are


----------



## gaz (19 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Has anyone deciphered the distance travelled on Veloviewer and the wild differences on some segment's?


If you're talking about what I think you are, then it's down to GPS.


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> so what do you all use strava for? I use it to focus on getting a good average speed rather than qoms and the good segment times follow without ever needing to look where they are


Kinda the same, i do not purposefully go looking for segments but just do my best for the ride depending on how i feel etc.I mainly use strava because i had technical issues with garmin connect for mapping rides originally so i stuck with it.Any KOM`s or good placing is just co incidental but it does make you feel good if you find out later on you have a good time.
My 1st KOM i did not even know i had for 6 weeks till i checked my achievements ,on a side note one of my club secretaries has posted a KOM up my local hill which is faster than my normal average speed for a whole club run so i am under no illusions ......


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 May 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that Strabbaranks doesn't pick up all the segments in an area? I am missing three KOM segments from Manchester. Emailed the chap to ask why and he hasn't responded.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> *so what do you all use strava for?* I use it to focus on getting a good average speed rather than qoms and the good segment times follow without ever needing to look where they are


 
Stalking my club mates to see how much training they are doing 

Comparing MEASURED power outputs (ones with a little lightning bolt nest to them) against times on TT courses and against my data.


----------



## Mapster1989 (20 May 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> So what do you all use strava for?


I use it so I can statistically see how sh** I am.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> so what do you all use strava for? I use it to focus on getting a good average speed rather than qoms and the good segment times follow without ever needing to look where they are


 
Monitoring my progress against the bleeding challenges.


----------



## DRHysted (20 May 2013)

cervelo chic said:


> so what do you all use strava for? I use it to focus on getting a good average speed rather than qoms and the good segment times follow without ever needing to look where they are


 
To be honest the only person I'm ever really racing is myself, I just love it when I manage to get a PB.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> A new segment has appeared on my old haunt, so I thought I'd check it out. I know my mate Craig is super fast but 35.5mph up the Dunfermline DC, when AB (another super fast rider) is only (only ) 22.6mph; when you click on Craigs ride its 19.8mph, slow for him but more realistic  Its a similar story for the KOM but even more extreme, 44.2mph shown and 11mph in the details; I'm dubious of his top speed though but on the whole its looks to be another dodgy segment but outside the top two it seems reasonable


 
not that I'm in anyway a climbing goat  but I`ve got nae chance round about my way with Craig and his band of merry men, on a lot of the climbs, I`m just happy if I get in the top20 . However there is a new kid in town who is starting to nick some KOMs  of Craig and few others.......


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> not that I'm in anyway a climbing goat  but I`ve got nae chance round about my way with Craig and his band of merry men, on a lot of the climbs, I`m just happy if I get in the top20 . However there is a new kid in town who is starting to nick some KOMs  of Craig and few others.......


Got notice that I'd lost a KOM to Craig just yesterday, somebody must have created a new segment in mid Fife (near Freuchie) but I was 17.7mph up the hill, IIRC he was 18.8mph and probably wasn't trying


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2013)

aye he has been out kicking the @rse out of some of the local climbs!


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2013)

Grr! Did a cracking ride tonight and probably* set a KOM but my frickin' GPS had switched itself off for some reason!

*Since the evidence is destroyed, I'll say "definitely", thank you very much.


----------



## Spartak (22 May 2013)

Got a 5th place on last nights commute home 

A short section along Filton Ave. 5 secs behind the KOM !!

http://app.strava.com/segments/3922908

I'll be trying for the KOM tomorrow evening


----------



## idlecyclist (23 May 2013)

Got a 3rd place (tied with 4 other people) this morning. Really pleased, its been riden by 976 people.
I know its only a short segment, but I dont care, I'll take it.

http://app.strava.com/segments/3646014


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> Grr! Did a cracking ride tonight and probably* set a KOM but my frickin' GPS had switched itself off for some reason!
> 
> *Since the evidence is destroyed, I'll say "definitely", thank you very much.


 
Did the same segment last night and got second place. And I was held up slightly by a sodding taxi!

It's one of those utterly ridiculous short sprint segments - a 300m dash between two sets of lights, with a "climb" of about 2 metres, if that - and it's only possible to get a decent time if you time it perfectly with the lights to get a flying start, but it's still quite gratifying. My time is only three seconds slower than the KOM, but over such a short segment, that's a difference in average speed of 6km/h (my 41.8km/h vs his 48.7km/h) so I suspect I'll find it hard to get much closer to his time.


----------



## billy1561 (23 May 2013)

Just starting out with strava malarkey even though i have had it for a year or so but never bothered. Anyhoo, there are 2 segments local to me that i know i am capable of getting kom so i went out and did them both. Absolutely hammered them both and got 2nd and 3rd  
Think i'm kidding myself cos i almost blacked out with the effort involved 
Still - it gives me a constant target i guess


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2013)

Got 7th place today on the popular 'WyeValleyDown' segment from Chepstow to the M48 roundabout.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1333766

Averaged 52km/h over the 1.6km segment  helped by a great tailwind, also moved ahead of mate by 2 seconds !!! ( shall I tell him or let him discover for himself ? )


----------



## thegravestoneman (24 May 2013)

Dunno whether to go and get on the top of a few tables today with the wind as it is I will be phenomenal! Only thing is it is bl**dy cheating myself and others, and It will be a while before I will ever get near those wind assisted times without natures help. I suppose I could comment on it then I will know. Sod it I will leave it at home So I can sleep at night.


----------



## ianwoodi (24 May 2013)

I always go out on a windy day and do the segments to get the best time its great fun thats what it is all about having fun


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 May 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> I always go out on a windy day and do the segments to get the best time its great fun thats what it is all about having fun


Long Hill from Whaley Bridge would be good today.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Monitoring my progress against the bleeding challenges.


 

Fail to see how the challenges really offer any legitimate means of monitoring progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Fail to see how the challenges really offer any legitimate means of monitoring progress.


Only reason I quite like them is they encourage me to keep the base mileage going. Just a bit of fun for me though really.


----------



## ianwoodi (24 May 2013)

Might try long hill to whaley bridge got alot of pb but not in the top ten yet just need another 2mph average which the wind should give me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Fail to see how the challenges really offer any legitimate means of monitoring progress.


 
Helps me keep building the miles


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 May 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Might try long hill to whaley bridge got alot of pb but not in the top ten yet just need another 2mph average which the wind should give me


Just noticed I have slipped off the front page on Long Hill.  No time to do it today.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Helps me keep building the miles


 

So it provides motivation. Not a means of monitoring progression


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Dunno whether to go and get on the top of a few tables today with the wind as it is I will be phenomenal! Only thing is it is bl**dy cheating myself and others, and It will be a while before I will ever get near those wind assisted times without natures help.



Don't be silly, it's not cheating at all - it's a safe bet the current KOMs were achieved in favourable conditions. 

And how do you know your rivals aren't out there right now, taking advantage themselves?


----------



## ianwoodi (25 May 2013)

Got two 3rd and one 2nd today on my 30 mile run


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> Don't be silly, it's not cheating at all - it's a safe bet the current KOMs were achieved in favourable conditions.
> 
> And how do you know your rivals aren't out there right now, taking advantage themselves?



Exactly 

As the saying goes .... make hay whilst the wind blows !!!


----------



## HLaB (26 May 2013)

Lol, this segment appeared after my ride today; it actually appears to be quite heavily cycled but right turn on to a main road


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

Not been on here in a while so thought i'd post - nothing to do with the fact that i am nearing the magical century of KOM's!!! 

Two Cat4 climb KOM's and a Cat3 KOM tonight. Two 4th places on two other climbs (Cat4) and two 2nd's on two short steep buggers. 

A few days rest makes for a hungry Strava monster.


----------



## ianwoodi (28 May 2013)

Well done i wish i was half as good as that Must put more miles in


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Not been on here in a while so thought i'd post - nothing to do with the fact that i am nearing the magical century of KOM's!!!
> 
> Two Cat4 climb KOM's and a Cat3 KOM tonight. Two 4th places on two other climbs (Cat4) and two 2nd's on two short steep buggers.
> 
> A few days rest makes for a hungry Strava monster.


 

Well done.
:secretly wishing for a Grand Tour Depart to start in Perthshire soon:


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well done.
> :secretly wishing for a Grand Tour Depart to start in Perthshire soon:


I am beginning to doubt the sincerity of this post 400!! 

Especially now i have read the yellow bit!!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 May 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Well done i wish i was half as good as that Must put more miles in


It's costly. I mean i keep having to fill the car up with petrol and driving that slow up the climbs can get some dodgy looks.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

FFS, another distance/time challenge!


----------



## 400bhp (29 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> FFS, another distance/time challenge!


 

To be honest they might as well have a default challenge like that every month. Only thing I find it useful for is so I can see how many miles people I am following have done.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> FFS, another distance/time challenge!


 I did the the one back Dec/Jan and decided I couldn't be bothered with any more since then I've lost count of the times I've said ^^^^^^


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> I did the the one back Dec/Jan and decided I couldn't be bothered with any more since then I've lost count of the times I've said ^^^^^^


Could do with a climbing one to make use of the Scottish hills


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do with a climbing one to make use of the Scottish hills


I think feet was built in, I was up north for Christmas so it made it attainable.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do with a climbing one to make use of the Scottish hills


 
NO! We have very few hills around here and when I do go up them Strava nicks all my elevation anyway.


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> NO! We have very few hills around here and when I do go up them Strava nicks all my elevation anyway.


Lol, I keep on thinking you are in Leeds. Mind you, Leicester is hillier than Cambridgeshire


----------



## Mapster1989 (29 May 2013)

Why do people moan about the challenges? If you don't like it, don't use it.

It's a great tool that can be manipulated however you like. I know some people who have really put a lot of effort into the 'May Massive' and done 3x as much mileage than they would have done and have lost a lot of weight because of it.

It is what it is. If it wasn't there then no-one would grumble about it would they but then we wouldn't have this thread!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

Not riding tonight yet now only 4 KOM's away from a century. 

Gotta love armchair KOM's. Especially 2 in one day.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Why do people moan about the challenges? If you don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> It's a great tool that can be manipulated however you like. I know some people who have really put a lot of effort into the 'May Massive' and done 3x as much mileage than they would have done and have lost a lot of weight because of it.
> 
> It is what it is. If it wasn't there then no-one would grumble about it would they???


Me and my colleagues have been having great fun this month because of the May Massive


----------



## Mapster1989 (29 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Me and my colleagues have been having great fun this month because of the May Massive


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Why do people moan about the challenges? If you don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> It's a great tool that can be manipulated however you like. I know some people who have really put a lot of effort into the 'May Massive' and done 3x as much mileage than they would have done and have lost a lot of weight because of it.
> 
> It is what it is. If it wasn't there then no-one would grumble about it would they but then we wouldn't have this thread!


I've managed 995 kilometres. Must get another 5 before Friday!!! 

It's not mega mileage but it's good mileage. No meandering or poodling about. Time is money! 

My most impressive May stat is 29 KOM's from beginning May to now. 19 rides totalling 35 hours. After tomorrows club run i will be over the 1000k mark too. I don't see me topping that in a hurry. 

I also hold the record for most beer drunk after cycling in May. Surely!!?? 
​


----------



## potsy (29 May 2013)

1072km for May, was originally going for 800 

Going to be my best month of 2013 by around 200 miles


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

potsy said:


> 1072km for May, was originally going for 800
> 
> Going to be my best month of 2013 by around 200 miles


I should come in around 1150k by the 31st. Also my biggest month of 2013.
I don't really ride big miles often. I tend to just make the miles i do ride count. Every ride has a purpose these days. You know, i ride to the shops - purpose is milk. I ride to top of the hill - purpose is so i can ride back down it.


----------



## Spartak (29 May 2013)

Hopefully I'll reach 500kms for May on Friday !!!

Entered the Fizik 30 hour challenge, I'm partaking in the Audax National 400km so should get plenty of hours in on that ride


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 May 2013)

That Fizik challenge isn't too easy! 30 hours in two weeks is tough for those who don't commute. I am averaging 10-12 hours a week on the bike and i am out most days! The Fizik challenge could result in premature divorce.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 May 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> *Why do people moan about the challenges?* If you don't like it, don't use it.
> 
> It's a great tool that can be manipulated however you like. I know some people who have really put a lot of effort into the 'May Massive' and done 3x as much mileage than they would have done and have lost a lot of weight because of it.
> 
> It is what it is. If it wasn't there then no-one would grumble about it would they but then we wouldn't have this thread!


 
People such as myself moan because they are all essentially the same, they are always a case of log some relatively large amount of miles or spend so many hours on the bike. Always quantity over quality. The people over at Strava appear to have no imagination, either that or no desire to offer varied challenges.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> That Fizik challenge isn't too easy! 30 hours in two weeks is tough for those who don't commute. I am averaging 10-12 hours a week on the bike and i am out most days! The Fizik challenge could result in premature divorce.


Ideal for us slow coaches


----------



## zizou (29 May 2013)

You dont need mountains or big hills for the climbing challenges - there was a guy in Texas who completed the Rapha Rising one, he did repeats of a bridge that went over a highway as that was the highest elevation he had!

I still do the mile and time ones but they are more about how much time you can devote to them and if i have that amount of time to be cycling then i'm going to be enjoying myself anyway and a badge isn't going to make it feel better. The climbing ones on the other hand are much shorter but require more effort - trying to squeeze in (for example) 2000 metres climbed in the couple of hours or so i had available each evening was hard going and most definitely not enjoyable until after completion


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

Quite glad I'm not KOM on this segment


----------



## Mapster1989 (29 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Quite glad I'm not KOM on this segment


That's brilliant!


----------



## Matthew_T (29 May 2013)

Did a late night ride today. Had 2 new segments that I wanted to have a go on. I got 2nd and 3rd on them!
http://app.strava.com/activities/57013918
I was going to have a go at a few more but it had rained all day and the roads were a bit greasy and I didnt want a repeat of what happened 2 years ago (fell off on a wet road and ended up in hospital).


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Why do people moan about the challenges? If you don't like it, don't use it.


 
Tbh, I hadn't even noticed the challenges until people on here started moaning about them.


----------



## gaz (30 May 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> My most impressive May stat is 29 KOM's from beginning May to now.
> ​


Only 26 KOM's for me this month


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 May 2013)

gaz said:


> Only 26 KOM's for me this month


Turn that frown upside down! That's pretty epic!


----------



## tug benson (30 May 2013)

HLaB said:


> Quite glad I'm not KOM on this segment


 
Front page of the local paper, it`s a dogging hotspot...word of mouth you understand


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 May 2013)

tug benson said:


> Front page of the local paper, it`s a dogging hotspot...word of mouth you understand


What you do outside your life on CC is your business Tug. Who are we to judge?


----------



## potsy (30 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Wish I had segments with only 12 people on them  Nice KOM though, someone take a whip to Potsy!


http://app.strava.com/segments/904401

Just having a look back on this thread the other night, amazing how segments change a year on, fossy was kom and is now down in 7th.
12 participants becomes 64, and more amazingly I knocked about 10 seconds off my pb, eventually


----------



## Andrew_P (31 May 2013)

potsy said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/904401
> 
> Just having a look back on this thread the other night, amazing how segments change a year on, fossy was kom and is now down in 7th.
> 12 participants becomes 64, and more amazingly I knocked about 10 seconds off my pb, eventually


Blimey thought my account had been hacked didn't remember posting that recently. 


Shows how much Strava has caught on though, wonder how they are going to keep it fresh though? I sent a suggestion that KOM's should be monthly or weekly to try remove some of the extreme weather assistance.


----------



## uclown2002 (31 May 2013)

Just completed my first 1000 miles in a single month 

1030 miles to be exact over 60 hours riding. Useful benchmark to aim for during summer.


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2013)

Commute to work today, different route home in the sunshine, which also gave me plenty of PR's 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57281667


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/904401
> 
> Just having a look back on this thread the other night, amazing how segments change a year on, *fossy was kom and is now down in 7th*.*
> 12 participants becomes 64, and more amazingly I knocked about 10 seconds off my pb, eventually


 
*Broadly interpreted as:- Fossy is pretty rubbish and only goes for segments where there aren't many riders-appears not to be able to mix it with the big boys.


Blatant Goading


----------



## gaz (4 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/57698629 Epic ride! his comment


> Hi guys, thanks for all the support and all the kudos, never thought I was going to receive so many reactions.
> All these reactions deserve a little report. Just to clarify, this was a race with over 300 participants. You could join as a team with a max of 8 riders or as individual. Among them there were 49 solo riders, I was one of them, in two age groups (18-45y and 45+). The point was to ride as many k's in 24 hours on the race track of Zolder.
> If you were riding in team, only one rider could be on the track at the same time, when this guy was tired he went in the pitlane to change rider. As a solo rider I only went in the pitlane to refuel my water and to eat a bit. Some of the solo riders also had a team who were around them all the time, the guy who won didn't had to do any km in the wind there was always at least one guy around him to support.
> The first 12 hours I was in the lead with an average of 39km/hour. I was just riding along with the peloton. My plan was to win, so I thought the best way to win was going hard from the start. I didn't had a team to support me with water bottles or food so I always lost time everytime I went in the pitlane. At around 3 o'clock in the night, I met the guy with the hammer, I couldn't go faster as 20 km/hour and I was falling asleep on my bike. Just note I was awake from 6 o'clock that morning, as I do not live close to the track. I didn't had a camper or caravan to rest, just a small car to sleep in that was jammed with supplies and bike equipment. I slept 2 hours and dragged myself back on my bike, on top of that it was freezing cold and had to wear my thermojacket until sunset. After these two hours of sleep, I felt behind and was racing 5th place, but the gap was relatively small with 3rd place, so I went for it and rode another 10 hours straight in the peloton and stranded 3 laps (+/- 12km) from 3rd place.
> ...


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jun 2013)

Can't believe he only had a few waffles... mental


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Jun 2013)

2 PR's this morning! loved it, felt nice


----------



## TheJDog (4 Jun 2013)

PR and 10th overall on a longish uphill segment last night. However, that has been tempered by my 30 day premium trial. I'm pretty much at the end of the 35-44 age segment, and filtering by age is just awful. I drop from middling to bottom in nearly every segment


----------



## ohnovino (4 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/57698629 Epic ride!


 
Max speed 60.8mph looks dodgy to me, I think we should all flag the ride


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2013)

Got this one today http://app.strava.com/segments/2813055 - OK, so only 2 others have ridden it, but I've knocked over 4 minutes off.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jun 2013)

Could farmers please not take their cows for milking when I am half way through a two mile segment.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

Here's something that's going to make a mockery of the whole Strava thing if people use it 

http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jun 2013)

lol.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jun 2013)

Well i've done it finally..................

Tonights ride - 5 KOM's. 3 climbs and a few flat segs. That makes *100 KOM's!!!*

Well 101 but that's less dramatic. 
​ 
​


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Here's something that's going to make a mockery of the whole Strava thing if people use it
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating


@totallyfixed can now finally join in with the silliness 

Would explain a few dubious times from a certain person around here


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Well i've done it finally..................
> 
> Tonights ride - 5 KOM's. 3 climbs and a few flat segs. That makes *100 KOM's!!!*
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff. Managed a QOM myself today with a lot of huffing and puffing! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/58084924#1075032183


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Could farmers please not take their cows for milking when I am half way through a two mile segment.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


>


 
I should add I went back later in the ride and smashed it by 23 seconds , although my bike is now covered in semi dried cow sheeeite.  Bloomin farmers letting their bloomin livestock defecate all over the lovely country lanes and not cleaning it up.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jun 2013)

Yeah, I saw the Terence inspired ride.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jun 2013)

Don't know what you are talking about, that was my normal commute with a slight detour for a business meeting.


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Jun 2013)

oh dear reckon some have always been able too


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Jun 2013)

@LOCO read up page


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> @LOCO read up page


whoops, in my defence I had probably opened this thread at work and not read it so at home when I opened to last read it had skipped that post


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> @totallyfixed can now finally join in with the silliness
> 
> Would explain a few dubious times from a certain person around here


 
Yes well, when you lot stop kidding yourselves that a section that has a finish point a couple of feet above the start point and you call it a KOM, perhaps I will stop laughing...............but I doubt it.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jun 2013)

Can't imagine you'd get any "KoM's" anyway-not with 1 gear

Best not to use STRAVA is it will just show how slow you are.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't imagine you'd get any "KoM's" anyway-not with 1 gear
> 
> Best not to use STRAVA is it will just show how slow you are.


 
This ^^^^^, but yet i still do.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't imagine you'd get any "KoM's" anyway-not with 1 gear
> 
> Best not to use STRAVA is it will just show how slow you are.


 
Steady, steady, or I might set dr_pink on you. Better still, why not enter some of the hill climbs starting in the Autumn........


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Jun 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Steady, steady, or I might set dr_pink on you. Better still, why not enter some of the hill climbs starting in the Autumn........


Oooooooh, a challenge! How can you resist 400??


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jun 2013)

Check this guys rides out.  Even called one motorbikering.


----------



## gaz (6 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Check this guys rides out.  Even called one motorbikering.


That guy is a serious f*** face


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Jun 2013)

Have a segment that starts just after a downhill kick, get part way down and have to slow for a micra that pulled out on me. Dropped me to 18 mph at the start  still got a second best time, 3 seconds slower than my kom pb


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jun 2013)

What amuses me is his posted top speeds are substantially above the national speed limits. If big brother is watching Strava and other GPS logging sites, they might find the fact he is riding at 108 mph on the public highway on one of the rides interesting.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Check this guys rides out.  Even called one motorbikering.


 

he has no KoM's though.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> What amuses me is his posted top speeds are substantially above the national speed limits. If big brother is watching Strava and other GPS logging sites, they might find the fact he is riding at 108 mph on the public highway on one of the rides interesting.


 

copper's wouldn't be interested, unless there was a fatality.

If there was an accident the insurer's may be interested. But unlikely.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Have a segment that starts just after a downhill kick, get part way down and have to slow for a micra that pulled out on me. Dropped me to 18 mph at the start  still got a second best time, 3 seconds slower than my kom pb


 

Sorry, but that is a crap excuse.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Oooooooh, a challenge! How can you resist 400??


 

So much so that he has to set his wife on me.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> copper's wouldn't be interested, unless there was a fatality.
> 
> If there was an accident the insurer's may be interested. But unlikely.


 
They did do a motorcyclist who posted on Youtube doing over a ton not so long ago, although I agree in this instance they probably wouldn't be arsed.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Oooooooh, a challenge! How can you resist 400??


 

Hacienda has more KoM's than you.

Sort it out.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> So much so that he has to set his wife on me.


----------



## 4F (6 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Oooooooh, a challenge! How can you resist 400??


He would have no chance, dr_pink is a machine


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Hacienda has more KoM's than you.
> 
> Sort it out.


I lost some.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

4F said:


> He would have no chance, dr_pink is a machine


 

Nah, bollox, she aint on strava-must be shat.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Nah, bollox, she aint on strava-must be shat.



Absolutely, so shat in fact that she can only average 22 mph for 100 miles on a rolling course, therefore she is terrified of competing against you Strava athletes and what you are capable of..................with a tailwind.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

Does using strava mean you're "slow" then?

Why have you brought your other half into it anyway?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't imagine you'd get any "KoM's" anyway-not with 1 gear


I went to watch the National Hillclimb Championships on the tough Ramsbottom Rake in 1999 and _all_ the best riders were riding fixed! 


(Most of the slow, zig-zagging, eyes-bulging, falling-off riders were too though! )


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Jun 2013)

In which part of my reply did I say Strava riders are slow? Is there a rule about representing your better half? Are you feeling challenged? Like I said earlier, enter a hill climb, happy to recommend some.
I do however find it hilarious when I read about "some" Strava riders who wait for a gale force tail wind, not really fair is it.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2013)

You do realise how your posts come across don't you?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> In which part of my reply did I say Strava riders are slow? Is there a rule about representing your better half? Are you feeling challenged? Like I said earlier, enter a hill climb, happy to recommend some.
> I do however find it hilarious when I read about "some" Strava riders who wait for a gale force tail wind, not really fair is it.


I am sure there are many Strava users who don't need tail winds to put in impressive times. I for one do hill climbs and have yet to be spanked by anyone on a fixed gear bike .
There are no doubt riders out there who use the wind as an aid but then in my experience it all doesn't make much difference - one way or another there will be someone faster who comes along and sets a new fast time. 
It's all good fun, what's wrong with that? If you think people are deluded about being fast due to Strava then i can assure you that's not the case. Many pro's, elite athletes and extremely talented amateurs use the site.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I went to watch the National Hillclimb Championships on the tough Ramsbottom Rake in 1999 and _all_ the best riders were riding fixed!
> 
> 
> (Most of the slow, zig-zagging, eyes-bulging, falling-off riders were too though! )


More a right of passage than any real benefit. Fixed is fine over short distance but will get spanked on any climb of note. Efficiency is key in climbing. Sheer power will get you so far then it will not. 

Would have been entertaining to watch though.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2013)

Not been bothering much with any KOM hunting recently, but as I had a feeling traffic would be light on a particular half mile section (road works before it and it's half term) I thought I'd have a little pop at it. Rolled up to the lights, and waited behind a flat bed transit. It took off quickly, so I just rolled off. Put some beans into it and just kept upping the RPM. Haden't a clue how quickly I was going until I had to brake as I'd caught the van up - I was slowed to 27 mph. Checked strava and I'd averaged 30.5, which is a bit of a surprise as my legs will have been doing a good 150 rpm on the flat (I ride fixed). Needless to say I was goosed after that. Almost had to call out the fire brigade !

I have a feeling I won't be on top for long - I knocked Potsy's work colleague off top spot - I'm sure he'll get it back !


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> More a right of passage than any real benefit. Fixed is fine over short distance but will get spanked on any climb of note. Efficiency is key in climbing. Sheer power will get you so far then it will not.
> 
> Would have been entertaining to watch though.


On the contrary Fixed is superior over distance if (and a big if) the gradient is fairly consistent and the right gearing has been selected. This knowledge I believe has been used in to win the National Hill TT a few times.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2013)

Fixed versus gears on a hill climb has to be down to the regularity of the gradient. I could see climbs like Long Hill and The Cat and Fiddle both used for the nationals where they are long and draggy with no very steep sections being climbs where a fixed set up may work. But a climb that has severe changes in gradient would suit a geared bike more. Winnats and Mow Cop come to mind in that category.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jun 2013)

It is quite clear that Strava is mostly for fun (it offers little in terms of in depth training analysis, although they are improving it), the odd person will think having loads of KOM's means they are some sort of elite athlete, but those are few and far between. Most treat it as fun and to measure their own progress.



Pedrosanchezo said:


> More a right of passage than any real benefit. Fixed is fine over short distance but will get spanked on any climb of note. Efficiency is key in climbing. Sheer power will get you so far then it will not.
> 
> Would have been entertaining to watch though.


 

Fixed is quite widely considered as superior in hill climbs with (near) constant gradients.

That said, have a look at the CTT video from last years National HC on the Rake, one guy says, definitely a good one for riding fixed, the next, definitely not one for fixed, i.e. at the end of the day the best is the one the rider is most comfortable riding on the given hill.

The guy who won, Jack Pullar was riding with gears. Matt Clinton rode into 3rd place on a fixed gear bike.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2013)

It's bloody hard trying to get a good place on a flat or downhill segment on a fixed. I suppose you don't have to worry about which gear you should attack it in, just keep pedalling, faster, faster, owww !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> On the contrary Fixed is superior over distance if (and a big if) the gradient is fairly consistent and the right gearing has been selected. This knowledge I believe has been used in to win the National Hill TT a few times.





Rob3rt said:


> It is quite clear that Strava is mostly for fun (it offers little in terms of in depth training analysis, although they are improving it), the odd person will think having loads of KOM's means they are some sort of elite athlete, but those are few and far between. Most treat it as fun and to measure their own progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the weight saving (minimal) why would fixed be superior to geared? How many hills are you going to find the exact cadence that is required to suit your efficiency?? Even if the hill/climb was the same all the way up, why wouldn't one just ride a geared bike in one gear? 

IMO fixed is a preference for the purist. It can have very little benefit regarding VAM.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Besides the weight saving (minimal) why would fixed be superior to geared? How many hills are you going to find the exact cadence that is required to suit your efficiency?? Even if the hill/climb was the same all the way up, why wouldn't one just ride a geared bike in one gear?
> 
> IMO fixed is a preference for the purist. It can have very little benefit regarding VAM.


 

Because your momentum on a fixed gear bikes carries the cranks through the dead spot at the top of the pedal stroke.

It doesn't need to be a big benefit, just enough to pip the competition. On a 3-4 minute climb like the rake, the time gaps are not going to be very large!


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> I have a feeling I won't be on top for long - I knocked Potsy's work colleague off top spot - I'm sure he'll get it back !


Luckily for you he's away this week, it might not get noticed


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Because your momentum on a fixed gear bikes carries the cranks through the dead spot at the top of the pedal stroke.
> 
> It doesn't need to be a big benefit, just enough to pip the competition. On a 3-4 minute climb like the rake, the time gaps are not going to be very large!


I'll take your word for it. Sounds a reasonable explanation though as you say, maybe not a huge benefit. 
I personally don't ride any events where fixed would help me anyway. The concept has raised my eyebrow a few times but i could not have another bike without needing another missus.


----------



## VamP (7 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Besides the weight saving (minimal) why would fixed be superior to geared?


 
A lot of the hill climbing specials are pared down to the barest minimum - 10/11 lbs - the prospect of knocking another 200-300 grams will be tempting to all weight weenies.

Actual impact? Marginally significant.

Which makes it good enough reason by itself.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jun 2013)

VamP also has a point, this is not normal weight weenie stuff, this is taken to the extreme by HC specialists, their bikes simply aren't even roadworthy in many cases.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EDyLObj8W1U


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2013)

The last thing I would ever do is use Strava - I suffer enough from depression already - but I know it's very popular. I was wondering whether any of you strava-masochists have tried using *RitMO* yet as an encouragement/training aid and whether it's been useful to them.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> A lot of the hill climbing specials are pared down to the barest minimum - 10/11 lbs - the prospect of knocking another 200-300 grams will be tempting to all weight weenies.
> 
> Actual impact? Marginally significant.
> 
> Which makes it good enough reason by itself.


Just become uber anorexic, ride a lightweight BMX and ride fixed then. That way you are sorted for any hill up to a mile long. 

I prefer longer distance stuff anyway, as i am sure most do. I'd probably get my behind handed to me on a super steep hill climb challenge. Maybe............


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Just become uber anorexic, ride a lightweight BMX and ride fixed then. That way you are sorted for any hill up to a mile long.
> 
> I prefer longer distance stuff anyway, as i am sure most do. I'd probably get my behind handed to me on a super steep hill climb challenge. Maybe............


 
Yep @400bhp always gets the better of me on the super steep climbs and he isn't the quickest..............


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Jun 2013)

At the end of the day does it really matter? Fixed, gears, Strava or no strava?

Just ride the damn thing and then next time just make sure you ride the damn thing a little quicker!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yep @400bhp always gets the better of me on the super steep climbs and he isn't the quickest..............


 

That "@" thingy isn't working again?

You just need to drop a few stonespounds


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> At the end of the day does it really matter? Fixed, gears, Strava or no strava?
> 
> Just ride the damn thing and then next time just make sure you ride the damn thing a little quicker!


 

EXACTLY.

Just a bit of cycle snobbery poking its ugly head a little earlier.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> At the end of the day does it really matter? Fixed, gears, Strava or no strava?
> 
> Just ride the damn thing and then next time just make sure you ride the damn thing a little quicker!


 

No it doesn't but if we don't argue about this, we will only argue about something else.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No it doesn't but if we don't argue about this, we will only argue about something else.


 
Oh no we wouldn't!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Oh no we wouldn't!


 

Yeah, shurrup you loser.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Besides the weight saving (minimal) why would fixed be superior to geared? How many hills are you going to find the exact cadence that is required to suit your efficiency?? Even if the hill/climb was the same all the way up, why wouldn't one just ride a geared bike in one gear?
> 
> IMO fixed is a preference for the purist. It can have very little benefit regarding VAM.


Its not just the weight saving (although to some hill tt'ers its important, lol somebody posted up a good vid a while back  ) but its also the better chain line which allows for a more efficient power transfer, the in built inertia and theres probably other things too, why on earth otherwise would champion hill climbers choose it


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2013)

Although the 2012 national champion in that vid looked like he was riding geared albeit with only one front ring.  
In reality, it is all subjective and terrain dependent.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Its not just the weight saving (although to some hill tt'ers its important, lol somebody posted up a good vid a while back  ) but its also the better chain line which allows for a more efficient power transfer, the in built inertia and theres probably other things too, why on earth otherwise would champion hill climbers choose it


Not all champs use them buddy!  It's defo preference. We are talking marginal gains here. Those don't seem to do the trick for Sky in the one day races either.


----------



## gaz (7 Jun 2013)

This is a hill climb bike!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> This is a hill climb bike!


He even cut a strip out of his tyre!





Why drill holes in your saddle to save weight, but still use bar tape and wear socks?


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jun 2013)

That bike is Jack Pullar, current National HC Champ's bike.

edit: Didn't realise the post included a link to a source which said as much


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2013)

My clubmate was quite handy at hill climbs and he used to chop excess metal off his fixed gear hill climb machine. Crazy light it was.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jun 2013)

He seems to be pretty obsessed with weight yet he rides with a rear mech and gears. 

Only stirring the pot. Busting chops today. 

12+lb bike is pretty darn light. Must be all the holes in the saddle.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Jun 2013)

http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating

damn disappointing  doubtful that there is cheating going on in any of the segments I come up on but it is sad times when you have to do be going to this extreme.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Why drill holes in your saddle to save weight, but still use bar tape and wear socks?


 
Haha, good point! I would like to have taken the shavings from his drilled seat to see what they weigh!! I'd guess 1.5 grams maybe.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jun 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating
> 
> damn disappointing  doubtful that there is cheating going on in any of the segments I come up on but it is sad times when you have to do be going to this extreme.


@Mo1959 mentioned this a few pages back. She seems to have gone from 3 KOM's to 50 KOM's overnight as well.


----------



## dmj (8 Jun 2013)

I get that it makes you look good if you cheat and get all these kom's but surely the only person your cheating is yourself? 

I managed a top ten in a couple of sectors a few weeks back and was proud of myself for that! Now i want to better myself.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> @Mo1959 mentioned this a few pages back. She seems to have gone from 3 KOM's to 50 KOM's overnight as well.


Ha, ha............get the sex right if you are going to slag me.  I would never cheat anyway. Not in my nature. I will just have to resign myself to only getting the odd QOM on routes that haven't been discovered by the Perth CC young racing whippets!

Actually got a couple this morning on the south side of Loch Earn that I didn't even know were there. The fact that I am the only female to have done them may have something to do with it. http://app.strava.com/activities/58933728


----------



## bianchi1 (8 Jun 2013)

dmj said:


> I get that it makes you look good if you cheat and get all these kom's but surely the only person your cheating is yourself?
> 
> I managed a top ten in a couple of sectors a few weeks back and was proud of myself for that! Now i want to better myself.



That's the sad fact with cheating. If you had only just scraped into the top 100 because 90 riders had cheated in some way you may not have felt proud and therefore may have had a drop in motivation. 

Cheats, whether on silly (but compulsive) strava or in the pro peloton cheat everyone else from the rewards of their hard work.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> He even cut a strip out of his tyre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He doesn't have bar tape, just some lecky tape to keep the cables in place.

Whilst looking at the cut (which looks like a small leaf or something stuck to the tyre to me) in the tyre, did you not notice he has chopped the brake blocks in half too, lol! Only half a block in there. One thing I noticed though, he has clipped of the brake cable right at the clamp, yet looks like he could lose about an inch worth of both cable and inner, looking at the curve on the rear brake cable.

If you watch the video I posted earlier he talks through his bike. He has gone to some quite dangerous extremes, after clamping the stem, he then loosened the top cap and pulled the bung out, so he is riding an unsupported carbon steerer. He lopped the seat post off so about an inch of seatpost is within the frame.

edit: Again, didn't realise Gaz's post included a link to a source which said basically the same as what I said above, could have saved myself the effort.

When you look at the margins, maybe it was the difference between winning and loosing. He won by less than 5 seconds. Only 8 seconds seperated finishing in 1st place and not being on the podium. As you look down the results, you see people separated by fractions of a second. Matt Clinton made it on the podium in 3rd place by half a second.


----------



## VamP (8 Jun 2013)

I note that he'd rather cut half his pads off than use the Planet X brakes


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/84868-digital-epo-smash-your-strava-times…-cheating
> 
> damn disappointing  doubtful that there is cheating going on in any of the segments I come up on but it is sad times when you have to do be going to this extreme.


Long winded and time consuming but you have always had gpx editors so I wouldn't be surprised if Strava doping has been going on for a while; that explains how @Pedrosanchezo got 99 KOMs


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Long winded and time consuming but you have always had gpx editors so I wouldn't be surprised if Strava doping has been going on for a while; that explains how @Pedrosanchezo got* 99* KOMs


 
Maybe he should change his username to Mr Whippy.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Jun 2013)

I've got 101, for some reason Veloviewer aint updating!! 

My KOM's are all real. So is the EPO in my bloodstream.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2013)

Yeah, that fake EPO isn't working out for me at all.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> That bike is Jack Pullar, current National HC Champ's bike.
> 
> edit: Didn't realise the post included a link to a source which said as much


A 4.8 pound weight reduction is pretty significant on a climb as steep as the Rake!

I just did a rough calculation - neglecting wind and rolling resistance, so assuming that all Pullar's power went into lifting him and his bike up the hill, and assuming that he weighed 10 stone in his cycling kit, the 4.8 pound weight reduction on that ride would have made a difference of about ... (drum roll) ...











... *4.5 seconds*! Obviously there was a certain amount of rolling resistance and wind resistance and I don't know how much he actually weighed, but it certainly shows that his tinkering could well have made the difference between winning and _not_ winning!


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jun 2013)

Went out tonight with the intention of getting a better time on my KOM. Got second fastest time so was a bit disappointed. However, created a few other segments and managed to place quite high in them (although it doesnt show podiums for new segments).
http://app.strava.com/activities/59092068

9th
10th
and 13th on the new segments.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jun 2013)

Another brilliant ride today. 5th on one segment and got a better time on my KOM.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59212564#


----------



## Duckehhh (9 Jun 2013)

I thought I'd post this here, rather than start a new thread.
I just got strava, do you need to click a segment/route to complete it, or does it do it automatically if you do that route while out?


----------



## potsy (9 Jun 2013)

Duckehhh said:


> I thought I'd post this here, rather than start a new thread.
> I just got strava, do you need to click a segment/route to complete it, or does it do it automatically if you do that route while out?


It will automatically pick the segments you ride through


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jun 2013)

LOL, someone just flagged one of my Strava activities! Last weeks club 10, i.e. 10 mile time trial, nothing else in the activity. If it isn't a mistake, someone is being a bit of a doofus.


----------



## zizou (9 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> LOL, someone just flagged one of my Strava activities! Last weeks club 10, i.e. 10 mile time trial, nothing else in the activity. If it isn't a mistake, someone is being a bit of a doofus.


 
Take it as a compliment that you were going at a speed that they think is only possible in a car


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2013)

Got to 3rd on a KOM climb i normally do on my commuter, by gad its a lot easier without panniers !
http://app.strava.com/activities/59330380#1103931060


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2013)

Picked up an armchair KOM over the weekend, I dont think I'll be rushing out to reclaim it when I lose it


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

Anyone have problems uploading to strava today? My ride won't process


----------



## Phil485 (10 Jun 2013)

yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Anyone have problems uploading to strava today? My ride won't process


 
Same here, wasn't a fast ride, so not expecting any segment improvements, but would be nice to get my first couple of hours logged for the time challenge.


----------



## benb (10 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Anyone have problems uploading to strava today? My ride won't process


 

Mine lost it from the mobile app with a server error, but luckily I always run Endomondo and Strava concurrently, so I was able to export the gpx from Endomondo and manually upload it to Strava through the website. Took a good 20 minutes to show up though, so issues at their end I think.

They really need a way for the mobile app to keep un-uploaded activity so you can force it to upload again later if it fails.


----------



## benb (10 Jun 2013)

What annoys me is when I give a segment maximum effort, definitely way harder than yesterday, but end up with a slower time - what's that about?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

Now got mine uploaded


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Anyone have problems uploading to strava today? My ride won't process


Phew, I was hoping for PB through a segment been trying to upload all morning was about to start sobbing


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2013)

Uploaded now, and only got a 2nd PB


----------



## TheJDog (10 Jun 2013)

4th best time up Broomfield in Richmond Park yesterday. What was everyone else doing that I managed that?


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

1kom and 5 pr's on the way to work today. Pr's are rare for me on the commute as i've done the roads so many times and more than likely i've already blasted down the road at some point on a lighter bike. KOM was on a segment someone recently took from me, equaled his time but suspect I could go faster with the right conditions.


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

Aha, I thought there was a problem with my file.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2013)

What I do find irksome is that the segment I got my second best time on today I am 16th\456 overall on. But filter it downto "today" I went 2mph faster than the current KOM went though it half an hour before me this morning.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2013)

Link us the segment?

The above relates to both Gaz & Andrew_P


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1687260 Uh-oh Can see me losing the CC KOM by next Monday 


Sittingduck said:


> Link us the segment?
> 
> The above relates to both Gaz & Andrew_P


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1687260 Uh-oh Can see me losing the CC KOM by next Monday


 

Fear not - I ride the first half of that segment every Saturday morning but turn right at the petrol station, without fail 

I have joint KOM on a segment just up the road, mind you... 
http://app.strava.com/segments/1054344


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

Oh you two. I got crap times on both of those, should probably try giving them a good crack rather than just rolling along them.

As for earlier, just a little sprint - http://app.strava.com/segments/2773267


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2013)

zizou said:


> Take it as a compliment that you were going at a speed that they think is only possible in a car


 

Just went even faster over the course, he/she is going to think I've been out driving around just to rub it in


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2013)

Overnight I got an armchair 3rd out of 489, which I am strangely proud of, even better it was up a <little> hill! http://app.strava.com/segments/4367623 Some good local names on there and mostly they are below mine


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jun 2013)

107bpm - must have been a strong tailwind that day 
Might have to go home via a little detour, one evening this week


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Overnight I got an armchair 3rd out of 489, which I am strangely proud of, even better it was up a <little> hill! http://app.strava.com/segments/4367623 Some good local names on there and mostly they are below mine


I seriously hate the kick in that road. I don't what it is about it but I just can't do it


----------



## gaz (11 Jun 2013)

Not a bad ride in for me today. 2x kom, 1x 2nd, 2x 3rd, 1x 5th and 1 9th.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> I seriously hate the kick in that road. I don't what it is about it but I just can't do it


For the first 3 months of commuting I avoided it and went through Coulsdon instead!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> 107bpm - must have been a strong tailwind that day
> Might have to go home via a little detour, one evening this week


To be fair the whole of September was borked for HR as my strap was not working properly most of time, and yes there was a mahoosive N/NE which is perfect for that section


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2013)

I can't figure this segment out? 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2325017

the average speed for KoM is 17 odd mph, yet if you look at the speed over the whole of the segment it's way over 20mph what the hell is going on


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> I can't figure this segment out?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2325017
> 
> the average speed for KoM is 17 odd mph, yet if you look at the speed over the whole of the segment it's way over 20mph what the hell is going on


Weird


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jun 2013)

just noticed it earlier after the other half had ridden it. I think I did a double double take, then checked and re-checked that I hadn't filtered on gender and / or filtered on rides this month/week etc.


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> just noticed it earlier after the other half had ridden it. I think I did a double double take, then checked and re-checked that I hadn't filtered on gender and / or filtered on rides this month/week etc.


Yeah, just looked at my best time and it it way slower than I was really going


----------



## Spartak (11 Jun 2013)

Just updated my Veloviewer !

Lost 2 KOM's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2013)

Strava is saying I have done nearly 25 hours of the time based challenge, by my calculations I have done 8 or 9. I reckon the other day when the uploads kept failing it has counted my time and distance still


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava is saying I have done nearly 25 hours of the time based challenge, by my calculations I have done 8 or 9. I reckon the other day when the uploads kept failing it has counted my time and distance still


Look at your activities list and you can see if it was put up more than once.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Look at your activities list and you can see if it was put up more than once.


 It doesnt let me up load twice, yet on some historic data (2-3 year old) 'also on the ride' is me and then if I delete the duplicate both are deleted fortunately that doesn't happen with newer rides


----------



## MichaelO (12 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Overnight I got an armchair 3rd out of 489, which I am strangely proud of, even better it was up a <little> hill! http://app.strava.com/segments/4367623 Some good local names on there and mostly they are below mine


I hate that piece of road too - like Gaz (although if you filter by "Cyclechat", at least you're 2nd...!) And I've avoided it at times by going through Coulsdon!! 

Garmin obviously lost a bit of accuracy yesterday, but it did result in recording a (5th placed - was 4th yesterday) time for this odd segment http://app.strava.com/segments/4160033


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Look at your activities list and you can see if it was put up more than once.


 
Cheers, the ride had loaded 8 times, now removed the extra ones and plummeted back down to my rightful place on the challenges.


----------



## Edwards80 (12 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> It doesnt let me up load twice, yet on some historic data (2-3 year old) 'also on the ride' is me and then if I delete the duplicate both are deleted fortunately that doesn't happen with newer rides


 

Mines done this a couple of times recently. Just deleted one of the duplicates and it deleted my ride home yesterday. Bit odd!


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Mines done this a couple of times recently. Just deleted one of the duplicates and it deleted my ride home yesterday. Bit odd!


With that glitch the other day when I next logged in I had Andrew P Rode with Andrew P which was funny


MichaelO said:


> I hate that piece of road too - like Gaz (although if you filter by "Cyclechat", at least you're 2nd...!) And I've avoided it at times by going through Coulsdon!!
> 
> Garmin obviously lost a bit of accuracy yesterday, but it did result in recording a (5th placed - was 4th yesterday) time for this odd segment http://app.strava.com/segments/4160033


 I ride it more or less every weekday so I have gotten used to it, if you take a close look it starts well before the hill and if you are running with a heavy tailwind and get the green lights you pick up a fair bit of speed, although even I would question the 28mph...


----------



## mattobrien (12 Jun 2013)

Managed a KoM on my lunchtime ride today here it had been pinched from me a little while ago, so it was time to get it back.

I have got a couple more to regain, watch this space.


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> With that glitch the other day when I next logged in I had Andrew P Rode with Andrew P which was funny
> I ride it more or less every weekday so I have gotten used to it, if you take a close look it starts well before the hill and if you are running with a heavy tailwind and get the green lights you pick up a fair bit of speed, although even I would question the 28mph...


I know one of the riders high up on that mentioned about getting his wife to drive in front of him. :/


----------



## gaz (13 Jun 2013)

Update to strava: Not sure if it's just for pro users, but you can now star segments and see all your stared segments under my segments.
Allowing for easy tracking of your favourite segments and ones which you have goals on.
http://blog.strava.com/keep-track-of-your-favorites-with-starred-segments-6260/


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Update to strava: Not sure if it's just for pro users, but you can now star segments and see all your stared segments under my segments.
> Allowing for easy tracking of your favourite segments and ones which you have goals on.
> http://blog.strava.com/keep-track-of-your-favorites-with-starred-segments-6260/


It's on the free version too, nice feature


----------



## Tommy2 (13 Jun 2013)

Anyone know if there is a setting for multi sport? My garmin has auto multi sport so when I do brick training I can press one button for transition after bike and the press again to start the run session, but strava only sees it as all bike, so 10k bike and 5k run comes up as 15k bike.


----------



## Spartak (13 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Just updated my Veloviewer !
> 
> Lost 2 KOM's


 


Just got one of them back 

http://app.strava.com/segments/4042102


----------



## TheJDog (14 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It is quite clear that Strava is mostly for fun (it offers little in terms of in depth training analysis, although they are improving it), the odd person will think having loads of KOM's means they are some sort of elite athlete, but those are few and far between. Most treat it as fun and to measure their own progress.



If you have loads of KOMs on segments where there are a lot of participants, I would say you are quite exceptional. In London at least, you need to be really motoring for a KOM.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/2044781 - im now KOM again

checked the guys ride, average of 10 MPH top speed of 52? he left strava on and drove home ater a bit of MTB'ing


----------



## benb (14 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> If you have loads of KOMs on segments where there are a lot of participants, I would say you are quite exceptional. In London at least, you need to be really motoring for a KOM.


 

Yep. I have 0 KOM.
I did get one once, but lost it within a week.

I reckon to keep one you need to create your own segment on a road that only you have access to!


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Yep. I have 0 KOM.
> I did get one once, but lost it within a week.
> 
> I reckon to keep one you need to create your own segment on a road that only you have access to!


see @gaz for details on how to do this


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2013)

I've been a bad boy.  Left one of the sites and thought, just for a change, I'll take the fixed down the 'cycle route' which takes me from near the Hospitals to the Armitage Centre in Fallowfield. It's a mix of mainly back streets and one small section of shared path.

Created a couple of segments on the route to 'The Toast Rack' (MMU's Hollings campus), and I've bagged 1st on both  One goes from the Xvarian college and is 0.9 miles long, and the other takes in most of the shared path only 0.4 miles.

Blooming good job no body uses the path at 10.30am ! 

Correction, also bagged the segment already created behind the Toast Rack (including cycle barriers). Heh heh. Bit of fun.


----------



## Mapster1989 (14 Jun 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Anyone know if there is a setting for multi sport? My garmin has auto multi sport so when I do brick training I can press one button for transition after bike and the press again to start the run session, but strava only sees it as all bike, so 10k bike and 5k run comes up as 15k bike.


I believe you have to use Garmin Connect and then you can split the data file in half and then upload it as a bike and then a run.


----------



## Tommy2 (14 Jun 2013)

Brilliant, cheers mapster, will give that a go tonight.


----------



## zizou (14 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> If you have loads of KOMs on segments where there are a lot of participants, I would say you are quite exceptional. In London at least, you need to be really motoring for a KOM.


 
KOM particularly urban ones are so condition dependent - volume of traffic, getting a run through the lights, wind, solo v group, how long the ride is and so on. You've got to be at a certain level to be able to take advantage of favourable conditions but strava palmares can be very misleading as to a persons ability in relation to others.

You get to know the local leaderboards and recognise the names not just from strava but the 'real world' too - i ride with or have raced against a fair chunk. There are a few (like myself ) who go segment hunting in favourable conditions whereas others dont and as a result they languish below on the leaderboards. Stick a number on their back though and it is a different story - a few weeks back I got a 4th in a cat 4 leaderboard - i got this during a race on a climb that i started near the front but got passed by at least 20 riders who i then lost contact with which effectively ended my race. Yet i upload to strava and i'm the 4th fastest time up the hill....the reality was somewhat different and a more accurate reflection would be me trailing on page 2 of the leaderboard.


----------



## TheJDog (14 Jun 2013)

zizou said:


> KOM particularly urban ones are so condition dependent - volume of traffic, getting a run through the lights, wind, solo v group, how long the ride is and so on. You've got to be at a certain level to be able to take advantage of favourable conditions but strava palmares can be very misleading as to a persons ability in relation to others.
> 
> You get to know the local leaderboards and recognise the names not just from strava but the 'real world' too - i ride with or have raced against a fair chunk. There are a few (like myself ) who go segment hunting in favourable conditions whereas others dont and as a result they languish below on the leaderboards. Stick a number on their back though and it is a different story - a few weeks back I got a 4th in a cat 4 leaderboard - i got this during a race on a climb that i started near the front but got passed by at least 20 riders who i then lost contact with which effectively ended my race. Yet i upload to strava and i'm the 4th fastest time up the hill....the reality was somewhat different and a more accurate reflection would be me trailing on page 2 of the leaderboard.


 
I don't really count most urban sections as "serious". I don't think I've ever even, in all the times I've been there, had a clean run around Regent's Park, for instance. But something like Swain's Lane, 1400 odd entrants, it's man vs hill, I think anyone who is in the top 10 there is a very fit or strong or both fellow.

I don't doubt there are fitter people out there. If I could get into the top 10%, I'd be astonishingly happy (currently 20s off that)


----------



## gaz (14 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> see @gaz for details on how to do this


har har har! None of my on road KOM's are just me. Maybe a handful of my offroad ones are but that's not my fault that no one else has done it :P


----------



## gaz (14 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> If you have loads of KOMs on segments where there are a lot of participants, I would say you are quite exceptional. In London at least, you need to be really motoring for a KOM.


I got 2 KOMS in London where there are more than 2,000 people listed as trying it. Both of them I was motoring it on a light bike.


----------



## Mapster1989 (14 Jun 2013)

Personally I hate segments which include traffic lights. Encourages RLJ's which is a big no-no. 

I like the loooong segments which are 15-20 minutes long on either the flat or an ascent. A small increase in speed results in a big time difference and a bigger jump up the leaderboard. On the short ones I feel you need to put 10x more effort in to just get 2-3s faster.


----------



## benb (14 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> I got 2 KOMS in London where there are more than 2,000 people listed as trying it. Both of them I was motoring it on a light bike.


 

Well if you're using a motor I think that's cheating.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Jun 2013)

it just dawned on me that on the KOM i got back, i was 3 seconds slower than a car through a NSL!!! he must have been driving slowly that day


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I don't really count most urban sections as "serious". I don't think I've ever even, in all the times I've been there, had a clean run around Regent's Park, for instance. But something like Swain's Lane, 1400 odd entrants, it's man vs hill, I think anyone who is in the top 10 there is a very fit or strong or both fellow.
> 
> I don't doubt there are fitter people out there. If I could get into the top 10%, I'd be astonishingly happy (currently 20s off that)


 

Agree-hill segments are much more reflective of general ability:

- most people are forced to try up a hill
-if you're going up hills you're more of a serious cyclist therefore there's a natural selection of the fitter cyclists on the segment.

Of course, not discounting the length, gradient and nature of the climb too.


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Agree-hill segments are much more reflective of general ability:
> 
> - most people are forced to try up a hill
> -if you're going up hills you're more of a serious cyclist therefore there's a natural selection of the fitter cyclists on the segment.
> ...


 

Agreed.

I figure quite highly on a lot of segments round here, but the serious hills bring me back down to earth!


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Agree-hill segments are much more reflective of general ability:
> 
> - most people are forced to try up a hill
> -if you're going up hills you're more of a serious cyclist therefore there's a natural selection of the fitter cyclists on the segment.
> ...


*de-activates strava account*


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2013)

I agree about hills, the other factor with hills is how often you have been up it. I went up a totally unknown hill and under normal circumstances without Strava I would have been fairly pleased with doing 11.3mph but I was a lowly 47\124 which kind of re-syncs your view. 

I am fairly sure I could improve on that just by riding it a few times, I was trying to keep something in reserve as I had no clue where it was going to end as it had a few turns and flat spots. Once ridden you would know that you could either rest or blast on the flatter spots. That being said I had ran out of gears on my compact 11-25 by the top


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jun 2013)

But then again three years ago I wouldn't have made it up a third of it without a rest or a walk!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jun 2013)

Deffo agree in regards to airing on the side of caution, when encountering new hills. A wise tactic... cowardly but wise


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jun 2013)

6th place on a fast segment this evening. It felt good but the wind wasnt very helpful.


----------



## ianwoodi (15 Jun 2013)

two 5th one 7th and a 9th kom is coming


----------



## TheJDog (15 Jun 2013)

4th on one last night, but to counter that I had my first visit to Swains Lane where I didn't get a PR. Now the hard work begins.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jun 2013)

I'm away in Norfolk for the weekend so thought I'd have a look for local segments. They contain a lot more willies that I was expecting them to http://app.strava.com/segments/2408809


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jun 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm away in Norfolk for the weekend so thought I'd have a look for local segments. They contain a lot more willies that I was expecting them to http://app.strava.com/segments/2408809[/quote ]


lol you have to download that as a course and KOM it


----------



## ianwoodi (15 Jun 2013)

Got a 2nd and a 3rd great with the wind in another month should be hitting 19mph average over 30 miles with a few hills thrown in


----------



## Paul_L (16 Jun 2013)

This problem maybe raised in the previous 212 pages, so apologies if this is the case.

I'm trying to upload a ride from my Garmin Edge 200 to Strava and everytime i've tried this morning the green upload bar gets half way along and then freezes. I've tried leaving it to see what happens (10mins later, no change), unplugging the garmin and starting again, closing down the browser and trying again, using a different browser (Firefox and Chrome) and trying again. All of which makes no difference.

The Garmin is about a year old, and there's a lot of ride data on there and i've never had this problem before.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Jun 2013)

Deleting previous ride data from the garmin might make it faster to upload, it seemed to with my 310xt.


----------



## gaz (16 Jun 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Deleting previous ride data from the garmin might make it faster to upload, it seemed to with my 310xt.


This is true. Strava and garmin and to my knowledge anything that gets data from a garmin looks at every ride on the device and checks to see if it matches a ride they have already stored. So the more rides you store on your garmin, the longer it takes to do an overall upload.


----------



## Rasmus (16 Jun 2013)

I crossed the Tay Road Bridge into Dundee yesterday.

There are seven (7) near-identical segments, all of them flagged as hazardous. The naming is somewhat interesting - you can almost track the increase in frustration level of the locals...

Tay Bridge Northbound
TRB Northbound
SAFE Tay bridge north
TB Northbound, Stop Marking As Hazardous DUMBASS
Dangerous, like a polar bear
Outer Mongolian peace ride

And my favorite:

A big long straight bit of clear cycleway going North, if this is unsafe then I'm going to have to wear a tinfoil hat


----------



## Tommy2 (16 Jun 2013)

Got my first KOM today!!!
Ok so it is joint 1st with 2 other people... And it is only a short hill and not especially steep but I'm happy none the less.

Got back from my ride today and after uploading to strava realised I was 4km short of my weekly target so couldn't resist going back out to hit the target, got caught in a down pour too after avoiding it all morning, worth it


----------



## ianwoodi (16 Jun 2013)

I have got my first kom today but i have broken my crank bearing and know idea how to remove it. I know its crank bearing becuase its clicking when i turn crank


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Jun 2013)

C'mon peeps you know you can't post KOM's Without posting a link to the segment, anyways a tide 4th for me today. http://app.strava.com/segments/4219151


----------



## Kiwiavenger (17 Jun 2013)

Personal best today, up to 33rd on this http://app.strava.com/segments/2461302 not too bad for 16 stone lardass!!!


----------



## 400bhp (17 Jun 2013)

Anyone seen the Ritmo score?

Log onto this http://www.cyclingweekly.cc/ritmo, give some basic details, click on “upload ride” and “sync to Strava”. It’ll then take your best 3 rides in the past few months and give you a rating from 0 to 28 like a golf handicap – the lower the better. Might need a separate thread for this. Better make sure my commutes are > 16km then. 


4.1


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone seen the Ritmo score?
> 
> Log onto this http://www.cyclingweekly.cc/ritmo, give some basic details, click on “upload ride” and “sync to Strava”. It’ll then take your best 3 rides in the past few months and give you a rating from 0 to 28 like a golf handicap – the lower the better. *Might need a separate thread for this.* Better make sure my commutes are > 16km then.
> 
> ...


 
There is...*HERE*


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2013)

Rode the Audax National 400km on Saturday / Sunday.
Tiverton - Chepstow - Tiverton in a roundabout way !

http://app.strava.com/activities/60641152

Lots & lots of segments but not unsurprisingly any top 10's


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jun 2013)

This Strava racing is getting a bit vicious. I am currently in a battle for KOM on this segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/61123176#1146264485 and I keep getting joint with Darren. With a gently tailwind and without being tired, I could easily beat him. Its just a matter of getting the timing, and climate right.
Today I was overheating a lot but did also manage to get 7th on three other segments:
http://app.strava.com/activities/61123176#1146264487
http://app.strava.com/activities/61123176#1146264488
http://app.strava.com/activities/61123176#1146264490


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> With a gently tailwind and without being tired, I could easily beat him. Its just a matter of getting the timing, and climate right.


 

Man up and pedal faster


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jun 2013)

4F said:


> Man up and pedal faster


I am going out this afternoon before the club ride to have another go. Hopefully with a bit of lunch inside me I will be able to do better.


----------



## musa (18 Jun 2013)

Got my KOM.....finally 
http://app.strava.com/activities/61051568#1144913745


----------



## musa (18 Jun 2013)

its my first, ive been trying for agess but my ride home was very fast 10miles -31mins avg spd 19.2/3 (ma)


----------



## Frood42 (18 Jun 2013)

No KOM's, but then I don't have much of a chance on a hybrid, but I am in the other challenges:

fi'zi:k Tour Tune-Up 
21:38:13 (got the 20hr badge, on target for the 30hrs)

The Junedoggle 
846 km (got the 750km badge, on target for the 1000km easily)


----------



## benb (18 Jun 2013)

So annoyed. One segment this morning I absolutely busted a gut, felt like I was going to die, and didn't even get a PR!!


----------



## musa (18 Jun 2013)

i tell a lie its my second hehe


----------



## lejogger (19 Jun 2013)

A clubmate (who isn't just a racer, but also 10 years younger) has long had a vendetta to remove all of my KOMs from me.

To be frank I think it's bullying, plain and simple, and he removed a further two from my old commuting route on Monday.

Despite having tired legs from doing a little too much on the bike and on the footy pitch this week, I decided to take the old route this morning, and literally give both segments everything I've got (had left).

Obviously I won't find out until I upload the data tonight but I'm confident that I gave them a good go, and I should be there or thereabouts.

I'm grateful for any positive thoughts or energy you may wish to send my way during this horrible time of limbo, or alternatively you can just tell me to MTFU


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Rode the Audax National 400km on Saturday / Sunday.
> Tiverton - Chepstow - Tiverton in a roundabout way !
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60641152
> ...


 But I bet the overall ride was good, nice one


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 Jun 2013)

got held up by a damned moped this morning kept having to ease off and hit the brakes twice!! - broke the top ten on the segment though  http://app.strava.com/segments/4167533 and then went on to PB the following segment after the ped turned off http://app.strava.com/segments/1806756


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> But I bet the overall ride was good, nice one



Yeah, great ride although the night section was tough !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Rode the Audax National 400km on Saturday / Sunday.
> Tiverton - Chepstow - Tiverton in a roundabout way !
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60641152
> ...


 
Much Kudos to you


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jun 2013)

What's the best Garmin for playing with Strava? Or is there a better GPS.

I have a target set for a particular segment, and I would really like to meet it. It's short enough that I will pobably be doing it many tens of times, and I want to download a target segment plot from Strava, race against that until I beat it, then get the leaderboard plot 5 seconds faster than that, repeat until I can go no faster.

The 510, 810 (and 800) all have this feature, but it seems like a bit of a faff, downloading from Strava via another program, converting the file, uploading - and just for one segment!

Ideally, I would be able to highlight a list of segments and target times, and when I ride around I can race against the guy on the leaderboard with that segment time. Pie in the sky right now, but there must be somebody trying to implement this (official or unofficial)..

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## mattobrien (19 Jun 2013)

A little afternoon pootle managed to bag a previously stolen KoM http://app.strava.com/segments/1823872

Managed to know 13 seconds off my previous best and beat the existing KoM by 12 seconds. Quite pleased with that.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> What's the best Garmin for playing with Strava? Or is there a better GPS.
> 
> I have a target set for a particular segment, and I would really like to meet it. It's short enough that I will pobably be doing it many tens of times, and I want to download a target segment plot from Strava, race against that until I beat it, then get the leaderboard plot 5 seconds faster than that, repeat until I can go no faster.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, get a life.  There are enough saddo's that just ride round trying to get a segment over and over. If you can't get it on a 'ride' then try some other time you go past. Also with this type of 'information' you're more likely to crash into something messing about watching where you are against the KOM. Just ride the segment as quickly as you can, and safely !


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Yes, get a life.  There are enough saddo's that just ride round trying to get a segment over and over. If you can't get it on a 'ride' then try some other time you go past. Also with this type of 'information' you're more likely to crash into something messing about watching where you are against the KOM. Just ride the segment as quickly as you can, and safely !


 
Ha ha. I won't be getting any KOMs on this! My target time might put me in the top 100. Maybe.

Found almost exactly the info I wanted here: http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/vpu/

So Garmin 500 it is! Thanks for the "help", fossyant!


----------



## lejogger (19 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> Thanks for the "help", fossyant!


I'm pretty sure the 'help' offered was only advice intended to safeguard your wellbeing and that of others so the sarcasm is hardly required.

Fossy is right. Obsessive strava riding can be very dangerous even when you've got both eyes on the road let alone when you're half watching your computer as well.

Strava is fun when it's safe, but having a leaderboard on the internet doesn't make it a substitute for closed road racing.


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> I'm pretty sure the 'help' offered was only advice intended to safeguard your wellbeing and that of others so the sarcasm is hardly required.
> 
> Fossy is right. Obsessive strava riding can be very dangerous even when you've got both eyes on the road let alone when you're half watching your computer as well.
> 
> Strava is fun when it's safe, but having a leaderboard on the internet doesn't make it a substitute for closed road racing.



This is a thread entitled 'silly strava racing'. 

We're not children.


----------



## lejogger (19 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> This is a thread entitled 'silly strava racing'.
> 
> We're not children.


Some of us are. 

Who's to say what someone is from an avatar and a strap line?

We're a cross section of the cycling community, incorporating adults, children, and adults who think like children. 

...perhaps even adults who think they're canines?


----------



## 4F (19 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> Some of us are.
> 
> Who's to say what someone is from an avatar and a strap line?
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget the ones of us that are are old enough to know better


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jun 2013)

4F said:


> Don't forget the ones of us that are are old enough to know better


 
I'm definitely one of those


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Jun 2013)

Is there anything worse than going out and gunning it on all your favourite local segments, only to come home and find your GPS has gone absolutely crackers, no segments have been recorded and there's about 1 mile missing?


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2013)

That's why we call it silly. I was speaking to a friend and he asked if I used Strava. He said he'd been sat out at a pub, and a lad on a bike kept tearing past down the hill, then back up, then tear past again. They had asked him what he was doing and he had explained it and he was just one second off the top slot. The sad thing was this was a well used footpath/bridle way.... So pedestrians beware.

There is no point just trying to get a segment, then coming back again for it. That's not the fun. Best to have a go as you ride through it, if conditions allow.


----------



## TheJDog (19 Jun 2013)

I'm not riding up Swain's effing Lane for fun. It's definitely silly, but it's not fun.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2013)

Well, I certainly had fun on my ride home tonight - got two KOMs! One of them was just a small improvement of a KOM I already held, the other was regaining a KOM that I'd won and lost previously.

Both were descents.

Now, as a rule, I don't consider descents to be truly in the spirit of what Strava is about (not for me, anyway) but this one is on my usual route home from the station, so I thought, what the heck, I might as well go for it...
http://app.strava.com/segments/3764898

Interestingly, looking at the segment on RaceShape, I tailed off very sharply at the end of the segment and it was only by virtue of the fact that I was so far ahead that I held on for the KOM. But there is a bend and a crossroads at the bottom of the hill where it levels out, and the road is quite narrow there, so I always ease off a bit as I approach, just in case. I would hate to think anyone else might put themselves at risk while trying to take this segment off me.

As for proper segments, the only meaningful gain I got tonight was a PR on Sydenham Hill, which lifts me 13 places to 83rd. That is a short but tough segment with some _very_ competitive times. The KOM is well beyond what I would ever be capable of.


----------



## Mapster1989 (20 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I'm not riding up Swain's effing Lane for fun. It's definitely silly, but it's not fun.


Then why do it? What are you getting out of it if it's not fun? 

I agree that the leaderboards add that element of competition but if you really want to be called the fastest then get a number on your back and go racing. A lot more people will respect you for that than downloading, uploading and riding a segment 1,000 times just so that you can be fastest!


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Then why do it? What are you getting out of it if it's not fun?
> 
> I agree that the leaderboards add that element of competition but *if you really want to be called the fastest then get a number on your back and go racing.* A lot more people will respect you for that than downloading, uploading and riding a segment 1,000 times just so that you can be fastest!


 
The problem with that is, people see look on your face when it goes tits up  (,Just joking, no-one will care or mock in reality)

AFAIK, despite being okay on a bike, I have the fewest number of KOM's of all the locals on here, I think even Potsy has more than me. He does have some right? Or did all the bully boys take them off of him, lol


----------



## ianwoodi (20 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/60767218#1137794578
here is my first kom


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/60767218#1137794578
> here is my first kom


 
Nice one. Your next challenge is getting the KOM going the other way too.


----------



## TheJDog (20 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Then why do it? What are you getting out of it if it's not fun?
> 
> I agree that the leaderboards add that element of competition but if you really want to be called the fastest then get a number on your back and go racing. A lot more people will respect you for that than downloading, uploading and riding a segment 1,000 times just so that you can be fastest!


 
I'm trying to regain some fitness, lose some weight, gain some strength. I have chosen Swain's Lane as an arbitrary difficult segment as a score of sorts. I'm never going to be fastest on it. Far from it. If I get top 100 it will be a miracle. There are loads of segments out there where I could probably KOM given a bit of effort, but Swain's Lane is not one of them.

I will probably do this for fun: http://www.urbanhillclimb.com/, but I'm not about to start racing: a) I would be beaten into a cocked hoop, b) I'm not hugely competitive unless its on my own terms.


----------



## lejogger (20 Jun 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I'm trying to regain some fitness, lose some weight, gain some strength. I have chosen Swain's Lane as an arbitrary difficult segment as a score of sorts. I'm never going to be fastest on it. Far from it. If I get top 100 it will be a miracle. There are loads of segments out there where I could probably KOM given a bit of effort, but Swain's Lane is not one of them.
> 
> I will probably do this for fun: http://www.urbanhillclimb.com/, but I'm not about to start racing: a) I would be beaten into a cocked hoop, b) I'm not hugely competitive unless its on my own terms.


 
There's nothing at all wrong with having a bit of focus, I would just advise not letting it centre around one segment alone, as many variable factors can influence your performance on any given day/week/month/season.

When you then don't make the progress you think you should it can be demoralising when the logging of a more varied route - looking at average times over a range of segments - may show an improvement you hadn't spotted if you're blindly going up and down the same hill into the same headwind, or using the wrong tactics.

Training using just one climb could also make you very good at climbing that one hill, but not necessarily improve your performance on other climbs or the flat.

Variety is the spice of life... well variety or chilli anyway.


----------



## gam001 (20 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The problem with that is, people see look on your face when it goes tits up  (,Just joking, no-one will care or mock in reality)
> 
> AFAIK, despite being okay on a bike, I have the fewest number of KOM's of all the locals on here, I think even Potsy has more than me. He does have some right? Or did all the bully boys take them off of him, lol


I suspect you'll have more than me, Rob, as I have no KOMs 
(In my defence, I have only ever tried for 1 segment, when out once with "segment bashers" 400bhp & Hacienda71, and came joint 7th I think  )


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2013)

lejogger said:


> When you then don't make the progress you think you should it can be demoralising when the logging of a more varied route - looking at average times over a range of segments - may show an improvement you hadn't spotted if you're blindly going up and down the same hill into the same headwind, or using the wrong tactics.


 
Agree with this. You can use one segment as a benchmark on which to test your progress, say once a week or every couple of weeks, but spend the rest of your time training on a variety of routes.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2013)

37 Second of pain & suffering 22nd a long way off KOM not even sure if I can get in the top ten. I thought I was flying as well, I had seen 18mph on the Garmin (the out front mount is brilliant out the saddle) but I blew my engine before the end, story of my life!


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jun 2013)

Never tried that one^ but I know a few of the riders off the front page. 22nd is pretty good!


----------



## oldroadman (20 Jun 2013)

Earlier comment - "I'm not really competitive unless it's on my own terms". Which really means "I'm not competitive"?


----------



## TheJDog (20 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Earlier comment - "I'm not really competitive unless it's on my own terms". Which really means "I'm not competitive"?


 
I used to play a lot of tennis, and senior level hockey - but these days I prefer to set my own goals. I enjoy my cycling - I don't want to turn it into something I don't enjoy.


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jun 2013)

Has anyone read this before?  I always assumed that some of the high placements on what appeared to be an average ride were running a much higher wheel size in the Garmin, but it appears that everyone could be crossing different virtual start and finish lines, which is quite funny! Makes it that bit more *silly* strava racing.


----------



## TheJDog (20 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Has anyone read this before?  I always assumed that some of the high placements on what appeared to be an average ride were running a much higher wheel size in the Garmin, but it appears that everyone could be crossing different virtual start and finish lines, which is quite funny! Makes it that bit more *silly* strava racing.



Theoretically, then, when creating a segment you could optimise the start and end points so that your best run gives you a much smaller length than the segment you're creating. And somehow force a lower sampling rate on your GPS.


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The problem with that is, people see look on your face when it goes tits up  (,Just joking, no-one will care or mock in reality)
> 
> AFAIK, despite being okay on a bike, I have the fewest number of KOM's of all the locals on here, I think even Potsy has more than me. He does have some right? Or did all the bully boys take them off of him, lol


 

Well I have zero if that helps.

My route is a reasonably busy commuter route, so I don't think I'll ever hold a KOM for long. There's quite a few segments where I'm in the top 10% which I think is OK.


----------



## Fnaar (20 Jun 2013)

Two of my posts in the cafe... copying here,as v much Strava related 








Caption for the above...


Fnaar said:


> Cyclist says: "Just getting KOM on a Strava segment mate, I'll be off in a bit"


 

...and from 'Your Ride Today'...




Fnaar said:


> Slipped out for a sneaky 20 miler before getting down to work, sprinted round, knowing it was only 20 odd miles (1,022ft climbs) and got 6 PBs on Strava segments, and a surprise top 10 place I really never expected to get into, having knocked 30 seconds off the PB I set for same seg on Saturday (climb, reduced time from 5'57 to 5'27). Not that I'm obsessed. Oh no. Not me.


----------



## Frood42 (20 Jun 2013)

Well that's me happy for the month:

Got the Junedoggle 1000km badge
Got the 30hr Tour Tune-Up badge


The Junedoggle
1,059 km 2,072nd / 80568 

fi'zi:k Tour Tune-Up
31:22:32 104%


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Fnaar said:


> Two of my posts in the cafe... copying here,as v much Strava related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, might just be easier to take your gps with you rather than the bike.


----------



## VamP (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Lol, might just be easier to take your gps with you rather than the bike.


 
But then no one will know you're segment hunting...


----------



## benb (21 Jun 2013)

Got 2 PRs today, including a 2nd place. Just need to shave a few seconds off to get KOM. Tall order though, as it's a short segment.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Got 2 PRs today, including a 2nd place. Just need to shave a few seconds off to get KOM. Tall order though, as it's a short segment.


 Buy an iphone


----------



## benb (21 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Buy an iphone


 

Or I could drive up it in the car!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

What's going on with veloviewer? It's all screwed up.


----------



## Mapster1989 (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> What's going on with veloviewer? It's all screwed up.


Working fine for me. I understand he's moved over to V3 now so there may be a few teething problems.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Working fine for me. I understand he's moved over to V3 now so there may be a few teething problems.


For me every time i check placings there is no feedback. It used to be you would find out when you were bumped down a few places etc. Not getting anything like that and there appears to be less info instead of more - being a newer version you would think it would be better. All i got was "some segments have changed" (or similar) "now go and check other sections to see progress". Thing is i can't find any relevant info anywhere else. Before it all came up on the main update page. 

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> What's going on with veloviewer? It's all screwed up.


The switch over to V3 but you can only update some things once a week on there :-/


----------



## Spartak (21 Jun 2013)

Only 2 hours 5 minutes left before I complete the Fizik 30 Hour Challenge 

Just negotiated with SWMBO'd to complete the Challenge


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> The switch over to V3 but you can only update some things once a week on there :-/


I had to switch. My old page went 404 on me. V3 seems (at present) vastly inferior.


----------



## Mapster1989 (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I had to switch. My old page went 404 on me. V3 seems (at present) vastly inferior.


I like it. I love the map feature and how you can use many different filters. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## VamP (21 Jun 2013)

Spartak said:


> Just negotiated with SWMBO'd to complete the Challenge


 
I think the idea is that you do it all yourself.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jun 2013)

I seem to have given up going for segments - bit bored of it. Seem to be preferring to ride at a near constant tempo.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I like it. I love the map feature and how you can use many different filters. Each to their own I guess.


The annoying part, for me, is the lack of placing info. Previously a click on "check placings" would reveal any lost KOM's and any slides in position. Now i don't get any of that. Is there another place to find this info??


----------



## Rasmus (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The annoying part, for me, is the lack of placing info. Previously a click on "check placings" would reveal any lost KOM's and any slides in position. Now i don't get any of that. Is there another place to find this info??


On the segments page, one of the columns is for change in position.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

Rasmus said:


> On the segments page, one of the columns is for change in position.


Yeh it is showing one placing change after an update today, though i am aware of or 4 worse placings through Strava. Will need some ironing out but will get used to it.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh it is showing one placing change after an update today, though i am aware of or 4 worse placings through Strava. Will need some ironing out but will get used to it.


I think you are limited on veloviewer updates but I couldn't say 100%


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> I think you are limited on veloviewer updates but I couldn't say 100%


1 a day for placings check and 1 a week now for new segs. Not really a step forward for the Strava obsessed! Lol.


----------



## gaz (21 Jun 2013)

Ben stated that he would add features to version 3 from version 2 as time goes by, unfortunately his spare time is limited at the moment and as such he has not been able to move them across.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> 1 a day for placings check and 1 a week now for new segs. Not really a step forward for the Strava obsessed! Lol.



To be fair, your strava obsession doesn't pay for his bandwidth.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (22 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> To be fair, your strava obsession doesn't pay for his bandwidth.


Haha, i never said i was obsessed!! I like Strava but i don't have the time to make it an obsession. Scarlett Johansson is enough obsession for me just now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Jun 2013)

Some bloke on my segment did it 30 seconds faster that the next fastest. I looked over his 'ride' and it seemed he averaged 48mph over 45 miles - top speed 82mph. I flagged the ride and his KOM was removed. I gave it beans a few days ago and got into joint 3rd (3 seconds down on KOM - not bad for an old fat bloke on a tourer with panniers)

Then this bloke was KOM again using the same ride - so I flagged it again.

Why do people cheat, and why can't they be honest?


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jun 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Some bloke on my segment did it 30 seconds faster that the next fastest. I looked over his 'ride' and it seemed he averaged 48mph over 45 miles - top speed 82mph. I flagged the ride and his KOM was removed. I gave it beans a few days ago and got into joint 3rd (3 seconds down on KOM - not bad for an old fat bloke on a tourer with panniers)
> 
> Then this bloke was KOM again using the same ride - so I flagged it again.
> 
> Why do people cheat, and why can't they be honest?


 

See, this is where I think Strava will eventually start to decline if they don't address these issues. Stuff like this just makes the whole thing little more than worthless. It should be fairly easy for them to put in automatic flags for averages/top speeds above a certain threshold. Also they really should have some way of alerting you if someone flags your ride. And to stop silly beggars, perhaps limit the ability to flag anothers ride and/or reinstate a ride if they have fewer than so many rides/miles logged in.

It's kind of targetted as a bit of fun, but it isn't fun if people are taking the pish.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Haha,* i never said i was obsessed*!! I like Strava but i don't have the time to make it an obsession. Scarlett Johansson is enough obsession for me just now.


 
Honest Guv... I can handle it!


----------



## VamP (22 Jun 2013)

400bhp said:


> See, this is where I think Strava will eventually start to decline if they don't address these issues. Stuff like this just makes *the whole thing little more than worthless.* It should be fairly easy for them to put in automatic flags for averages/top speeds above a certain threshold. Also they really should have some way of alerting you if someone flags your ride. And to stop silly beggars, perhaps limit the ability to flag anothers ride and/or reinstate a ride if they have fewer than so many rides/miles logged in.
> 
> It's kind of targetted as a bit of fun, but it isn't fun if people are taking the pish.


 
If you just accept that's what it is, then it stops being a problem.


----------



## ianwoodi (22 Jun 2013)

Another kom today that makes 3 this month http://app.strava.com/segments/3628179


----------



## Mapster1989 (22 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The annoying part, for me, is the lack of placing info. Previously a click on "check placings" would reveal any lost KOM's and any slides in position. Now i don't get any of that. Is there another place to find this info??


On the main segments page it has the change in placings on there denoted by green and red squares. A bit more work to find out but its there. 

Although there is a check placings button isn't there??? Last time I checked there was anyway


----------



## Spartak (22 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> I think the idea is that you do it all yourself.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Jun 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> On the main segments page it has the change in placings on there denoted by green and red squares. A bit more work to find out but its there.
> 
> Although there is a check placings button isn't there??? Last time I checked there was anyway


It's all working much better now anyway. Was all weird before.
Cheers.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jun 2013)

Finished the 30H Strava Challenge today 

Even managed a KOM http://app.strava.com/segments/3825579


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> If you just accept that's what it is, then it stops being a problem.


 

True really.


----------



## gaz (24 Jun 2013)

Nice ride back home today. 2x 4th, 1x 5th, 1x 8th and 5x 9th
Also PRed on a hill, which I wasn't putting my all in but still managed to put my self in front of a certain someone here


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2013)

Whoop! Whoop! Whoop! The joys of surfing the green wave along Victoria Street... 
http://app.strava.com/activities/62623047#

Shame the latter part of the ride wasn't so blessed by such perfect timing and traffic conditions.


----------



## gaz (24 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Whoop! Whoop! Whoop! The joys of surfing the green wave along Victoria Street...
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62623047#
> 
> Shame the latter part of the ride wasn't so blessed by such perfect timing and traffic conditions.


Every time I get the green wave I wasn't trying at the start and don't improve my time


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Every time I get the green wave I wasn't trying at the start and don't improve my time



Dear boy, if I'd actually been _trying_...


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Nice ride back home today. 2x 4th, 1x 5th, 1x 8th and 5x 9th
> Also PRed on a hill, which I wasn't putting my all in but still managed to put my self in front of a certain someone here


 
Lol 
That one second looks like a temptin small carrot to be attacked


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Lol
> That one second looks like a temptin small carrot to be attacked


 
...and so it was attacked 

http://app.strava.com/segments/2581864


----------



## gaz (25 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> ...and so it was attacked
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2581864


HAHA. Balls. Nice riding man, can't even imagine hitting a 20 average up there.
and 6th overall!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jun 2013)

Took it fairly easy on the preceding few miles because I knew I was going to go for it. Perhaps the merest suggestion of a tailbreeze too


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Took it fairly easy on the preceding few miles because I knew I was going to go for it. Perhaps the merest suggestion of a tailbreeze too


I was going to note the tailwind but thought it would be a bit churlish


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2013)

Have we seen this?
http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2013/06/how-to-tell-if-someone-used-digital-epo-to-cheat-on-strava/

Funny thing is I've seen rides that looked like this and wondered what was going on. Never twigged it was bloody cheating! Tbh, I don't think I'd flag such a ride though - because a) they're only cheating themselves (I don't care enough about KOMs to feel hard done by), and b) I'd be concerned that the data might look like that for other reasons and I'd be flagging a legitimate ride.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Have we seen this?
> http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/2013/06/how-to-tell-if-someone-used-digital-epo-to-cheat-on-strava/
> 
> Funny thing is I've seen rides that looked like this and wondered what was going on. Never twigged it was bloody cheating! Tbh, I don't think I'd flag such a ride though - because a) they're only cheating themselves (I don't care enough about KOMs to feel hard done by), and b) I'd be concerned that the data might look like that for other reasons and I'd be flagging a legitimate ride.


And who says the dopers are always ahead of the testers!! 

Though some iphone and Polar devices can leave a similar pattern on the odd occasion. This might lead to people flagging every speed graph that isn't smooth as silk.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Though some iphone and Polar devices can leave a similar pattern on the odd occasion.



Yes, this is exactly why I'd be wary of flagging rides.


----------



## VamP (26 Jun 2013)

Easy ride to work this morn. Except I had a bit of a dig on a shortish flat segment. And look who I wound up next to on the leaderboard. Fame at last


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> Easy ride to work this morn. Except I had a bit of a dig on a shortish flat segment. And look who I wound up next to on the leaderboard. Fame at last


Is his watts so much lower due to tailwind or fitness?


----------



## VamP (26 Jun 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Is his watts so much lower due to tailwind or fitness?


 
I can only speculate, but being fitter doesn't mean you ride at lower watts, it means you can ride at higher watts. His (or mine) power meter might be out, there might have been tailwind for him, I had slight headwind, and I am guessing he was on a TT bike, as this road is a tester paradise. He might also have been in a bunch.

Edit: His wattage is really low for that speed though, so either TT bike or a bunch. Or the mother of all tailwinds.


----------



## benborp (26 Jun 2013)

Unfortunately there was a 25 second gap between me and Russ Downing so a couple of others have since managed to get between us. Nice while it lasted though.
http://app.strava.com/segments/1278140


----------



## benb (26 Jun 2013)

I couldn't care less whether someone cheats at a Strava section.
I am not in the slightest bit bothered how many KoMs I have (just as well, as I have 0!)
I only care that, every so often, I get a PR. The only person I am in competition with is myself.


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> And who says the dopers are always ahead of the testers!!
> 
> Though some iphone and Polar devices can leave a similar pattern on the odd occasion. This might lead to people flagging every speed graph that isn't smooth as silk.


It shouldn't create regular spikes like that. And if you look at the legend on the graph, the spikes are a difference in around 5mph. So not small jumps.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> I couldn't care less whether someone cheats at a Strava section.
> I am not in the slightest bit bothered how many KoMs I have (just as well, as I have 0!)
> I only care that, every so often, I get a PR. The only person I am in competition with is myself.


I keep on telling myself that too! Trouble is most of my cycling is on the same route so PB are getting harder to come by!


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2013)

Strava Segments all over Clayton Vale MTB trails....hmmmm tomorrow !


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emMY4prGaK4


----------



## benb (27 Jun 2013)

Ooh, I got a KoM today.
I know I only just said that I don't care about that, but I lied.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (27 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Ooh, I got a KoM today.
> I know I only just said that I don't care about that, but I lied.


Good luck - Strava has you now.


----------



## lejogger (28 Jun 2013)

benb said:


> Ooh, I got a KoM today.
> I know I only just said that I don't care about that, but I lied.





Pedrosanchezo said:


> Good luck - Strava has you now.


It's not until you get that first KOM that you can really understand what prized possessions they become! 

A sustained month of commuting on carbon and some experimentation with routes has finally got me onto a second page of the blighters.

It's like a shot to the heart when that damn 'Uh oh' notification pops up on my phone.


----------



## on the road (28 Jun 2013)

Wait till you get one of your rides flagged, then you know you're doing something right.


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

on the road said:


> Wait till you get one of your rides flagged, then you know you're doing something right.


 
What, like driving with your Garmin still on?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> What, like driving with your Garmin still on?


Yeh i have a KOM along a cycle path which is parallel to a dual carriageway. Needless to say i am flagging a ride every week or so as some twit has driven past at 70mph with the iphone app still on!! I am seriously considering letting the next numpty keep it!!


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Jun 2013)

There's nothing worse than putting in a KOM-worthy time only to find that someone else also rode the segment that day and took a ridiculous chunk of time out of yours. That's happened on more than one occasion


----------



## Judderz (29 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Some twit has driven past at 70mph with the *iphone* app still on!!


 
Another reason to get a Samsung


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jun 2013)

Judderz said:


> Another reason to get a Samsung


Samsung are for Tv's! Apple for everything else.
​


----------



## ianwoodi (29 Jun 2013)

Anybody entering the 15 day height challenge on strava got to complete 7000m in 15 days should be able to do that in 3 days


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Anybody entering the 15 day height challenge on strava got to complete 7000m in 15 days should be able to do that in 3 days


3 days? Madness!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Anybody entering the 15 day height challenge on strava got to complete 7000m in 15 days should be able to do that in 3 days


Managed to 5665ft of climing on Sunday but that was an exception to the rule last Sundays 1500ft in 150miles is more typical of the climbing profile round here; I don't think I could manage circa 2000 miles in 15 days work gets in the way too much


----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Anybody entering the 15 day height challenge on strava got to complete 7000m in 15 days should be able to do that in 3 days


 
Where do you live? Switzerland?


----------



## Milzy (1 Jul 2013)

I was on for smashing a KOM, last night & my Garmins database filled up to max 75% way into it. Very cheesed off


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2013)

A friend is an impressive 6th out of 579 on this segment, so I thought I'd have a closer look and was delighted to find Ive got a joint KOM.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2013)

Another KOM today. Down a little stretch of road that I nearly missed.
http://app.strava.com/activities/64050637#1214137963


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> Anybody entering the 15 day height challenge on strava got to complete 7000m in 15 days should be able to do that in 3 days


It's actually only 8 days you have to complete it. Reasonably hilly around here but still too much for me I'm afraid.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2013)

July's challenge must have @fossyant in mind, it's called 'The Dirt Search'


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> July's challenge must have @fossyant in mind, it's called 'The Dirt Search'



Wooo gotta couple of dirt KOMs...


----------



## Spartak (1 Jul 2013)

Took 6 seconds off my PR on the toughest segment ( 6.8% climb ) on my commute tonight 
Moved up to 17th place - but it'll be tough to reach the top 10. 
http://app.strava.com/segments/1417290


----------



## ianwoodi (2 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/3628179
I had a joint kom this weekend until some one came along later and smashed it will had to try harder now


----------



## VamP (2 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> July's challenge must have @fossyant in mind, it's called 'The Dirt Search'


 
Try as I might, I cannot see any difference in this to the junedoggle. All of your miles, on road or off-road, count towards your total, just like any other distance challenge. Is this the lamest attempt at spinning the challenge theme yet? I think it might be.


----------



## cd365 (2 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Another KOM today. Down a little stretch of road that I nearly missed.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64050637#1214137963


Not anymore you haven't


----------



## lejogger (2 Jul 2013)

Managed 3 KOMs on my 6 mile ride from home to footy, then footy to the pub, then from the pub to home...

The surprising aspect is that while one was achieved cold on my way out, the final two were fuelled by 3 pints of San Miguel!

Perhaps the alcohol relieved me of my inhibitions and numbed the pain in my thighs?!

Even more surprising was averaging 25mph going AWAY from the pub when I'm normally going hell for leather to get there and sup that first pint of amber nectar!


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jul 2013)

cd365 said:


> Not anymore you haven't


Yes I know. I am in a competition with him over many KOM's. I plan to beat it tomorrow (wrong wind direction today).


----------



## cd365 (3 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes I know. I am in a competition with him over many KOM's. I plan to beat it tomorrow (wrong wind direction today).


Good luck


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Yes I know. I am in a competition with him over many KOM's. I plan to beat it tomorrow (wrong wind direction today).


Top tip, get a decent run up on the road before hand, don't turn out of the side road as you will not have enough pace at the start of the segment to set a decent time. You want to be going into that corner just before it as fast as you safely can and then sprint into the start of the segment, take a seat and just power through it. Should be a relatively easy KOM to take if you have the power.

Also take all the unnecessary crap off your bike, not only does it weigh you down but also creates more drag. So pump, bottles, bottle cages, saddle bag, lights, batteries etc...


----------



## Frood42 (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Also take all the unnecessary crap off your bike, not only does it weigh you down but also creates more drag. So pump, bottles, bottle cages, saddle bag, lights, batteries etc...


 
Do people really do this for KOM's or QOM's..?

  

 

I suppose I shall find out when I get a lot fitter and I get a lighter bike 

So far I am just happy completing the Fiz'ik (?) and July Dongle challenges.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Top tip, get a decent run up on the road before hand, don't turn out of the side road as you will not have enough pace at the start of the segment to set a decent time. You want to be going into that corner just before it as fast as you safely can and then sprint into the start of the segment, take a seat and just power through it. Should be a relatively easy KOM to take if you have the power.


The seg starts at the top of a bridge (goes over the railway). So it doesnt matter if I turn out of a side road. I am going out now so will ditch a few of the bits that I dont need to see if they help.


----------



## cd365 (3 Jul 2013)

I got 7 PRs on my work commute this morning on my new bike, plus I took a minute and a half off my best time.
Still nowhere near any KOMs but I am not targeting any...yet lol


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> The seg starts at the top of a bridge (goes over the railway). So it doesnt matter if I turn out of a side road. I am going out now so will ditch a few of the bits that I dont need to see if they help.


Carried speed is carried speed. If the goal is to get the best time then crossing the line moving faster than the current KOM's overall average and then powering through it will result in your best opportunity to get it. Basic maths.


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Do people really do this for KOM's or QOM's..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't go as far as stripping the bike as I already have one which is at it's bare minimum.

As for setting your self up for a segment by attacking it from the best approach and carrying as much speed as possible. That is definitely going to help you in getting the best time.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> As for setting your self up for a segment by attacking it from the best approach and carrying as much speed as possible. That is definitely going to help you in getting the best time.


 
Yes, I get the whole thing about setting yourself up for the segment  , but what got me was the stripping of the bike , especially water bottle cages  (sorry, but I do find it quite amusing that people would go to such lengths).

I normally just bust a gut while on the commute to try and improve my times, I don't really go out of my way to do a specific segment, but I do enjoy reading this thread, and one day I will be posting a KOM on here (maybe not too soon though  ).


----------



## lejogger (3 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Do people really do this for KOM's or QOM's..?


Most of mine have been gained whilst wearing a rucksack!

So I certainly don't take it that seriously. ...Unless maybe I was really close but struggling otherwise.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

I gained one on my heavy fixie with d lock in work shirt and trowsers and overtrowsers but a lot of it was due to the timiming through a RBT


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Carried speed is carried speed. If the goal is to get the best time then crossing the line moving faster than the current KOM's overall average and then powering through it will result in your best opportunity to get it. Basic maths.


Turns out the seg starts just before the bridge. So I wasnt pushing it. But got KOM anyway.
http://app.strava.com/activities/64455626#1223898548 


Edit: Tonight I am going out again to try and get a 30+ speed.


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Yes, I get the whole thing about setting yourself up for the segment  , but what got me was the stripping of the bike , especially water bottle cages  (sorry, but I do find it quite amusing that people would go to such lengths).
> 
> I normally just bust a gut while on the commute to try and improve my times, I don't really go out of my way to do a specific segment, but I do enjoy reading this thread, and one day I will be posting a KOM on here (maybe not too soon though  ).


I'm not saying anyone does it. But on something like a steep climb then removing any dead weight is going to make a difference.



Matthew_T said:


> Turns out the seg starts just before the bridge. So I wasnt pushing it. But got KOM anyway.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64455626#1223898548
> 
> 
> Edit: Tonight I am going out again to try and get a 30+ speed.


You should be able to carry more speed around that corner before it starts. At least 20 if you cut it right (only if there is no traffic).


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> You should be able to carry more speed around that corner before it starts. At least 20 if you cut it right (only if there is no traffic).


Its a nice sharp corner with a park on it (see through fences). Low traffic and a nice gulp of water before and I will do well on it.


----------



## Frood42 (3 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> I'm not saying anyone does it. But on something like a steep climb then removing any dead weight is going to make a difference.


 
Removing deadweight, like the rider in my case..?   
(private joke, I have lost 4 stone and have another 2 stone to go)


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> ...and so it was attacked
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2581864


Had another go today, not as fresh as I would have liked after a fairly fast paced ride down CS7 with a headwind but still went from 93rd to 31st.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jul 2013)

An armchair KOM from the Sportive I done at the weekend, so hopefully it'll stand for a year


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jul 2013)

Had two goes this evening. Managed to get joint KOM even though it felt much slower.
http://app.strava.com/activities/64527127#1225182169
Got a 3rd and 4th place too.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know if the new veloviewer (version 3) has an update feature, or similar, for checking for deleted or flagged segments?? The old version had it on the update page. Found it useful.
​


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Does anyone know if the new veloviewer (version 3) has an update feature, or similar, for checking for deleted or flagged segments?? The old version had it on the update page. Found it useful.
> ​


I suspect it might fall under one of the other updates but I have asked ben about this.
Will update when I get a response.


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Does anyone know if the new veloviewer (version 3) has an update feature, or similar, for checking for deleted or flagged segments?? The old version had it on the update page. Found it useful.
> ​


 


> yep. My update process should automatically remove flagged and deleted segments (although it may well still be a bit buggy)


----------



## Spartak (3 Jul 2013)

Commute home tonight I averaged 27km/h over 22kms !

Missed out on a KOM by 1 second  had to slow for a red light at end of segment !!!

http://app.strava.com/segments/3922908


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Jul 2013)

Don't know if that means he will list the segs though or just remove them automatically. I find it a pain in the arse when people constantly flag segments and/or delete or edit segments. This function kept you up to speed. 
Would be good if we could keep up to date on here RE the new updates. Cheers.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> Try as I might, I cannot see any difference in this to the junedoggle. All of your miles, on road or off-road, count towards your total, just like any other distance challenge. Is this the lamest attempt at spinning the challenge theme yet? I think it might be.


 

_*Open every month, our mileage training series* is there when you need an extra challenge. In July’s version, we’re not only challenging you to ride as many kilometers as you can during the month, we’re also challenging you to deviate from normal routes and explore some new terrain. _


----------



## VamP (4 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> _*Open every month, our mileage training series* is there when you need an extra challenge. In July’s version, we’re not only challenging you to ride as many kilometers as you can during the month, we’re also challenging you to deviate from normal routes and explore some new terrain. _



Yeah but what's the point of calling it dirt when off road is not recognised in ANY way?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

Must say I don't strip anything from the bike. Most of my KOMs or high placings are on a fully loaded panniered fixed. This morning was packed panniers with heavy locks. Even got a couple of off road KOMS riding heavy Studded Tyres (when it wasn't icy). There are, however, a number of KOMS that are out of reach of my fixed gearing. Hmm maybe if I put an airzound on, facing backwards this would give me a little extra oomph ??


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Must say I don't strip anything from the bike. Most of my KOMs or high placings are on a fully loaded panniered fixed. This morning was packed panniers with heavy locks. Even got a couple of off road KOMS riding heavy Studded Tyres (when it wasn't icy). There are, however, a number of KOMS that are out of reach of my fixed gearing. Hmm maybe if I put an airzound on, facing backwards this would give me a little extra oomph ??


 

I think fixed KOM's should count double


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> I think fixed KOM's should count double


 
So do I, with the added bonus of a free fire extinguisher !


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jul 2013)

So much traffic when I went out today!
I was overtaking cars on this segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/64680183#1228910307
And got held up by a woman on this segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/64680183#1228910297 (she did apologise though).

And to top it all off, my saddle bag came loose on this segment: http://app.strava.com/activities/64680183#1228910291 meaning that I had to man handle it in place until I finished the course. It ruined my time.

Such a glorious day today and everyone else messes it up for me. Get off the roads!


----------



## on the road (4 Jul 2013)

Some people take it too seriously.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

I see the problem there Matthew.... A saddle bag... Hope you ditched the cameras and the air horn.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> I see the problem there Matthew.... A saddle bag... Hope you ditched the cameras and the air horn.


I am heading out tonight when it is very quiet and there is no need for them. The wind would have died down by then though so I probably wont get brilliant times.
The stuff I have on my bike doesnt really make a difference to how I perform. It doesnt feel any different.


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am heading out tonight when it is very quiet and there is no need for them. The wind would have died down by then though so I probably wont get brilliant times.
> The stuff I have on my bike doesnt really make a difference to how I perform. It doesnt feel any different.


 

Surely if you go out when it is windy that is cheating ? 

"stuff" on your bike affects aerodynamics, why do you think Cavendish does not have a basket on the front of his


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> "stuff" on your bike affects aerodynamics, *why do you think Cavendish does not have a basket on the front of his*


Excuse me?


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am heading out tonight when it is very quiet and there is no need for them. The wind would have died down by then though so I probably wont get brilliant times.
> The stuff I have on my bike doesnt really make a difference to how I perform. It doesnt feel any different.


Try taking if off and see how it feels. what do you put in the saddle bag anyway?


----------



## zizou (4 Jul 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...pp-strava-change-the-way-we-ride-8685996.html


----------



## goody (4 Jul 2013)

His nuts.


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Try taking if off and see how it feels. what do you put in the saddle bag anyway?


Two spare tubes, repair kit, multitool, batteries for lights, tire levers. TBH, its stuff that I could put in my jersey pockets but it just feels nice to not have anything on my back.


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2013)

All you should need is spare tubes, levers, multitool and a pump. Easy to fit in your pockets. Much more aero :P


----------



## 4F (5 Jul 2013)

LOL my KOM's have taken a hammering, Down to 2 now.....


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> All you should need is spare tubes, levers, multitool and a pump. Easy to fit in your pockets. Much more aero :P


I have ditched the Airzound for the meantime. My rear camera now has a view through my triangle and shows my other leg now.


----------



## cd365 (5 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have ditched the Airzound for the meantime. My rear camera now has a view through my triangle and shows my other leg now.


I thought only females had a triangle


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> LOL my KOM's have taken a hammering, Down to 2 now.....



The locals are revolting!

I appear to have disappeared off a bunch of segments and Strava now thinks I've never ridden them, even although I've ridded then a few hundred times.

It's all a bit silly really isn't it.


----------



## thefollen (8 Jul 2013)

Clocked up a sub-20 round Richmond Park yesterday! Lovely conditions. Now 1344th in the lap leaderboard! No excuses but I did experience a bit of traffic that broke momentum on a couple of occasions. Sub-19 firmly in sights!

Road bike back from a full service with new chain and headset. Felt amazing. Haven't done a huge amount of cycling other than the commute recently, very nice to come straight back in with a RP PB :-D

http://app.strava.com/activities/65557205


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2013)

Real time segment times - http://road.cc/content/news/87480-strava-launches-instant-segment-times-feature

Not much use for those of us that use Garmins though.


----------



## idlecyclist (8 Jul 2013)

thefollen said:


> Clocked up a sub-20 round Richmond Park yesterday! Lovely conditions. Now 1344th in the lap leaderboard! No excuses but I did experience a bit of traffic that broke momentum on a couple of occasions. Sub-19 firmly in sights!
> 
> Road bike back from a full service with new chain and headset. Felt amazing. Haven't done a huge amount of cycling other than the commute recently, very nice to come straight back in with a RP PB :-D
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65557205


 
Nice. Thats one of my targets, to do RP in under 20. My best (which i got on Saturday) is 21.14. So need to shave off 75 seconds.
I think i need to be braver going down Dark Hill......must not touch brakes!


----------



## thefollen (8 Jul 2013)

idlecyclist said:


> Nice. Thats one of my targets, to do RP in under 20. My best (which i got on Saturday) is 21.14. So need to shave off 75 seconds.
> I think i need to be braver going down Dark Hill......must not touch brakes!


 
Haha I think the same thing- always intend to stick on the drops saying to myself 'right George, no braking this time' but often chicken out. The bend looked a little gravelly towards the edge on Sunday so didn't completely go 'balls to the wall'!

For me, if you can keep it above 20mph for the majority of Sawyers Hill (anticlockwise, first stretch after Roehampton Gate), although you'll slow a little for the steeper bit, the rest of the lap takes care of itself :-)


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2013)

Lawbreaker!!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2013)

Got a couple of 'Uh Oh' emails yesterday on segment I didn't even know existed, I had set the previous KOM in 2009 apparently. I'm guessing the new KOM made these new segments as it seems he's the only one who raced through them.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Jul 2013)

Just got 2 KOMs!


----------



## Rasmus (9 Jul 2013)

My first KOMs arrived today on a wind-assisted ride inbound from the Erskine Bridge  . One of them the highly sought after CC Ecosse sprint


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2013)

Evening 10 Time Trial tonight on the Severn RC course, they had to adapt the route slighty due to a section of the course being resurfaced.
The 'alternative' section turned out to be flat & smooth, enabling me to record my best ever 10 mile time .....24:05  taking a massive 35 seconds off my PB.

http://app.strava.com/activities/65901444


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2013)

Just updated my Veloviewer rides, and noticed the 'Your Summary' page.
My score is *84.93* 
Anyone else seen this page ? If so whats your score ?

It also gives a top segment score ..... mine is 99.70 ( 4th out of 1,350 ) 
http://veloviewer.com/segments/4362073/athlete/1105068


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> Just updated my Veloviewer rides, and noticed the 'Your Summary' page.
> My score is *84.93*
> Anyone else seen this page ? If so whats your score ?
> 
> ...


 see - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whats-your-veloviewer-score.134372/


----------



## Frood42 (10 Jul 2013)

Spartak said:


> If so whats your score ?


 
VeloViewer Score: 61.04 (from 100 of 437 segments).

Segment Stats
PR's: 626
PR's tries>1: 366
Top pos score: 96.71 - Lee Nav04 SN - 21st of 638
Avg Position: 113.2
Avg Total: 262


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Jul 2013)

2 pbs on my way home. Took it easy until the segments (there are 2 that start at the same point and one ends about 300 yards after the other) and jumped up the leaderboard! The longer one I actually forgot about so I eased up.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> see - http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whats-your-veloviewer-score.134372/


 

Cheers


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2013)

Improved a KOM by three seconds tonight - it's a very short, very flat sprint segment and is only worth mentioning because it takes my average speed on the segment to a shade under 30mph.

A _shade_ under... hmmm... need to go out and have another go at it asap...


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2013)

Just looked at my rivals for the first time on VeloViewer.
Turns out that my closest rival is none other than @Sittingduck


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2013)

Rivals!? Where do I see this info?


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Rivals!? Where do I see this info?


it's a new tab next to update.


----------



## Mapster1989 (11 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> it's a new tab next to update.


How is it worked out?


----------



## lejogger (12 Jul 2013)

As Peter Sagan would say, 'my Strava commute this morning contained much unluck'.

Felt really good this morning - a slight niggle in the left thigh, but pretty sure there was a tailwind so decided to make the most of it.

However:
Blasting up an ascent in the big ring only to find there's a new set of temporary traffic lights half way up 
Swing round the bend onto the fast descent to the church and get stuck behind a bus refusing to do more than 20mph 

Now what's the forum view on Strava drafting?

I put some extra effort in to get tucked behind a Vauxhall Astra estate this morning, which meant I covered a flatish segment at 30mph ave (or whatever he was doing). I think it's only 1 or 2 mph over my best 'non-drafted' time but I reckon it will be good enough for KOM (I'm currently second). Legitimate and karma prevailing for the other two segments...?

...Or cheating?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2013)

lejogger said:


> Now what's the forum view on Strava drafting?


 
Pffft.

My best time up Bromley Hill is only 8 seconds off the KOM, who is Mat Hammond, a Cat 2 racer.

If there were a field on Strava where I could register that when I set that time, I was drafting a bus for the first half of the climb, I would. But there isn't. So I won't. 

(By spooky coincidence, I've just noticed that it's a year to the day since I set that time. Oo-er!)


----------



## lejogger (12 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Pffft.
> 
> My best time up Bromley Hill is only 8 seconds off the KOM, who is Mat Hammond, a Cat 2 racer.
> 
> If there were a field on Strava where I could register that when I set that time, I was drafting a bus for the first half of the climb, I would. But there isn't. So I won't.


Haha, good stuff 

Strava isn't necessarily about being the out and out fastest, in the same way that road races aren't always won by the fastest riders. 

Tactics, weather conditions and luck all come into play. 

Even over the course of an individual time trial weather can worsen, traffic can interfere etc so the guy going off first may ride a different course to the guy going out last. 

In my eyes a good placing is acceptable through whatever means (within reason). Tailwinds, drafting etc all come into play. 

That's part of the appeal - you have to truly earn a segment KOM these days and you're always aware that riding your fastest probably won't be good enough on its own. You have to wait for that perfect storm where the stars align and the wind is blowing the right way, you're feeling great, you've had a bit of luck with the lights, the traffic is light and Doris doesn't pull out of that side road.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2013)

Well said, that man!


----------



## Mapster1989 (12 Jul 2013)

Not a KOM but my mate beat me by 3s on a 2min sprint segment last night. Woke up, on the bike, put 10s into him. Boom!


----------



## lejogger (12 Jul 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Not a KOM but my mate beat me by 3s on a 2min sprint segment last night. Woke up, on the bike, put 10s into him. Boom!


Bragging rights with mates are just as important as KOMs!


----------



## Mapster1989 (12 Jul 2013)

lejogger said:


> Bragging rights with mates are just as important as KOMs!


Damn right. I was blowing by the end though so I'm glad I beat him!


----------



## Smurfy (12 Jul 2013)

Meh! I was in second place on the one and only Strava segment I've ever ridden. Just had a quick look and I've been pushed down to 5th.

I've only been beaten by 2 seconds, so it's time to kick some butt!


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> it's a new tab next to update.


 
Jeez, wish I'd never found that. All of my 10 rivals are racer boys, the top being one of the fastest Cpl of riders in my club, heh!


----------



## gaz (12 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Jeez, wish I'd never found that. All of my 10 rivals are racer boys, the top being one of the fastest Cpl of riders in my club, heh!


haha same for me, is sylvain in your club? He's a beast of a rider, used to ride a similar commute to him a few years back, saw him pretty much everyday and I swear every climb i've gone for in my area and he is at the top :/


----------



## Ian193 (12 Jul 2013)

Just helped my other half set up her new garmin 200 and sign up to garmin and strava 
The fun starts here



went out for a ride today my other half has gone and got 2 QOM's HELP


----------



## Graham (13 Jul 2013)

Quick question - I want to record my ride on strava. I also want to use the satnav directions on the iPhone too. Has any ever had problems with running these two apps at the same time? Cheers


----------



## Kies (13 Jul 2013)

Try it, but i doubt they will work well simultaneously.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> haha same for me, is sylvain in your club? He's a beast of a rider, used to ride a similar commute to him a few years back, saw him pretty much everyday and I swear every climb i've gone for in my area and he is at the top :/



Yes but he moved to France. Seriously strong climber!


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Yes but he moved to France. Seriously strong climber!


Were you out this morning with Addiscombe CC Small fast group? Got swarmed by them on the A23 kept up with them up to the M23 slip where they promptly blew me out of the back, wouldn't mind but I was doing 23mph when I started to lose touch with the back wheel.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Were you out this morning with Addiscombe CC Small fast group? Got swarmed by them on the A23 kept up with them up to the M23 slip where they promptly blew me out of the back, wouldn't mind but I was doing 23mph when I started to lose touch with the back wheel.



Lol, yes but I wasn't in the training group (prob the group who past you). Rode with the 20's (2nd group on the road) and we were split into bunches by the time we reached Hooley! Lots of bad traffic this morning on the A23. I was the fat guy on a b&w Cannondale


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Lol, yes but I wasn't in the training group. Rode withe the 20's (2nd group on the road) and we were split into bunches by the time we reached Hooley! Lots of bad traffic this morning on the A23. I was the fat guy on a b&w Cannondale


Couldn't see a Cannondale, saw chap wearing a blue Campag top and someone else riding a New looking *very Nice* black and white Pearson running an electronic groupset and a I think a couple of S-Works Tarmacs.

Feckers just were around me from the lights at netherene traffic up to Esso where they put the power down lol. I lost them half way up the M23 slip.

You would have remembered me as I was sort like a spare part at a wedding, I should have backed off and just let them go earlier I suppose


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Couldn't see a Cannondale, saw chap wearing a blue Campag top and someone else riding a New looking *very Nice* black and white Pearson running an electronic groupset and a I think a couple of S-Works Tarmacs.
> 
> Feckers just were around me from the lights at netherene traffic up to Esso where they put the power down lol. I lost them half way up the M23 slip.
> 
> You would have remembered me as I was sort like a spare part at a wedding, I should have backed off and just let them go earlier I suppose


Yep, that sounds like the TG. You should come and try a club run one Saturday! Coulsdon South Stn 9am... Lots of groups to choose from!


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Yep, that sounds like the TG. You should come and try a club run one Saturday! Coulsdon South Stn 9am... Lots of groups to choose from!


What sort of speed do the TG average? Put me off entering any races, well for this year  I *think* had I seen the increase in speed coming and kept a bit closer I could have held on for longer, but once I lost a bike length or three it was all over amazing how quick it went tits up never ridden that fast in a group before. I only glanced down at my Garmin to check my HR (which was why I was out trying the new Garmin V3 strap!!)

Might give it ago, being a tart not over keen on the kit, but guess its not compulsory?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Skinny young lad in the LBS last week suggested I go try "heart attack hill" So went and did it today. He'll be having a heart attack when I see him next. Might be short but 20% at one point!

http://app.strava.com/segments/751053


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> What sort of speed do the TG average? Put me off entering any races, well for this year  I *think* had I seen the increase in speed coming and kept a bit closer I could have held on for longer, but once I lost a bike length or three it was all over amazing how quick it went tits up never ridden that fast in a group before. I only glanced down at my Garmin to check my HR (which was why I was out trying the new Garmin V3 strap!!)
> 
> Might give it ago, being a tart not over keen on the kit, but guess its not compulsory?


Only been with the TG a cpl of times and it was about 23-24 avg to the cafe. My group did 21.3 or something today. There are groups doing anything from 15mph to 20mph. Kit not compulsory but I quite like it!


----------



## gaz (13 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Yes but he moved to France. Seriously strong climber!


Aaaah, time to attack those times, I think a few are gettable!


Andrew_P said:


> I only glanced down at my Garmin to check my HR (which was why I was out trying the new Garmin V3 strap!!)


Any good?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Jul 2013)

Had to nurse my bosses bosses Boss towards my house last night (met up with him after he'd done 55 miles and was almost spent)

Managed a pr, 2nd best time and a 3rd best


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Aaaah, time to attack those times, I think a few are gettable!
> 
> Any good?


Definitely better than the old premium strap for not dropping out and spiking, on a par performance wise than the original rubber one but much more comfortable than the original. Wiggle and Amazon were the only place I could find it.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Jul 2013)

Been seeing plenty of cyclists on my commute in and out of work. Its only when I get back home and go on Strava that I find its someone I am following (I am following everyone in the area). I think Strava is good like that, you can find out who that mistery cyclist was.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I am following everyone in the area


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jul 2013)

Not a bad little Sunday ride..


----------



## VamP (15 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Not a bad little Sunday ride..


 
What I'd like to know is how does he take out the power data before uploading to Strava. I don't for one second believe that he rides without a PM.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> What I'd like to know is how does he take out the power data before uploading to Strava. I don't for one second believe that he rides without a PM.


The Strava upload was from a Forerunner watch


----------



## VamP (15 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> The Strava upload was from a Forerunner watch


 
And there we were lead to believe that top pros obsess about every gram of superfluous weight.


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Jul 2013)

Hill reps in the peaks. Coggars x2 and Burbage x2 plus the climb up Hathersage Road and then out of Hathersage and up surprise.

In total it was 64km and 1,600m of climbing. I'm absolutely spent now. All for the Rapha Rising challenge though. Incidentally is anyone else doing this?


----------



## ohnovino (15 Jul 2013)

Sunday morning: KOM by a local park
Monday morning: a travelling fair turns up, blocking the road and stopping anyone going quicker for the next few weeks


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

Graham said:


> Quick question - I want to record my ride on strava. I also want to use the satnav directions on the iPhone too. Has any ever had problems with running these two apps at the same time? Cheers


 



Kies said:


> Try it, but i doubt they will work well simultaneously.


 

I run Endomondo and Strava concurrently, and have no issues at all. But then Android does handle multi-tasking a bit better than iOS. Try it and see I guess.


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

lejogger said:


> Bragging rights with mates are just as _more_ important as KOMs!


 
FTFY


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2013)

Some one equalled a KOM I had this morning, that was until I uploaded this mornings commute and knocked 2 seconds off it.


----------



## Mapster1989 (16 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some one equalled a KOM I had this morning, that was until I uploaded this mornings commute and knocked 2 seconds off it.


Like a boss.


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2013)

Got an armchair 2nd place on @ColinJ's forum walk 
http://app.strava.com/segments/4617607


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Got an armchair 2nd place on @ColinJ's forum walk
> http://app.strava.com/segments/4617607


It took me a while to work out the 'speeds' were actually inverse speeds, measured in minutes per mile - ha ha!


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jul 2013)

Just saw my mate who MTB's a lot on Strava had ridden through the following segments up in the Goyt. 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3972318
http://app.strava.com/segments/4191526


----------



## Broughtonblue (18 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some one equalled a KOM I had this morning, that was until I uploaded this mornings commute and knocked 2 seconds off it.


Whats your strava name? I will challenge your times?


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just saw my mate who MTB's a lot on Strava had ridden through the following segments up in the Goyt.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3972318
> http://app.strava.com/segments/4191526


 
I don't understand why people flag segments as hazardous, if you get there and it looks dodgy don't race it.


----------



## gaz (19 Jul 2013)

Veloviewer now showing which activities have been flagged, which is interesting to look at.
Only 2 for me, not bad for +1100 activities.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Veloviewer now showing which activities have been flagged, which is interesting to look at.
> Only 2 for me, not bad for +1100 activities.


 


What reason did you have 2 rides flagged?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jul 2013)

I have definatelly had activities flagged because Strava told me so, Veloviewer doesn't show any as flagged though.


----------



## gaz (19 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What reason did you have 2 rides flagged?


Dodgy GPS data. On one I was apparently doing 300mph!


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Dodgy GPS data. On one I was apparently doing 300mph!


 If you think the ride is good I think you can process it in Race shape to remove the spike (or is it another website )


----------



## gaz (19 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> If you think the ride is good I think you can process it in Race shape to remove the spike (or is it another website )


One of them is completly miffed. The other one i'm not to bothered about, it was a slow group ride so I'm not officially high up on any leader boards.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Veloviewer now showing which activities have been flagged, which is interesting to look at.
> Only 2 for me, not bad for +1100 activities.


 

where on veloviewer?


----------



## Cooper645 (20 Jul 2013)

Only found this to do with flagged segments

velo viewer flagged

Not sure if this is what you were after?


----------



## gaz (20 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> where on veloviewer?


very right side of the activities table.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2013)

Talking of Veloviewer Ive just updated I do like armchair KOM's


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Talking of Veloviewer Ive just updated I do like armchair KOM's


 


What's an armchair KOM?


----------



## DazC (20 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What's an armchair KOM?


 
As I understand it's where someone creates a new segment and you become KOM due to Strava calculating past efforts through it.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What's an armchair KOM?


When someone else creates a segment which just happens to go along a road you previously ridden with GPS; its a KOM that you never went out to win, as it didn't exist when you did the ride. Not strictly true but you gained it without having to leave your armchair (at least today  ).


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> When someone else creates a segment which just happens to go along a road you previously ridden with GPS; its a KOM that you never went out to win, as it didn't exist when you did the ride, not strictly true but you gained it without having to leave your armchair (at least today  ).


 

So...
You ride a road recording with your GPS but don't create a segment.
Some one else rides the same road and creates a segment, but you are faster.

I bet the person who created the segment was well chuffed.


----------



## gaz (21 Jul 2013)

Uploading a ride of just a segment and you get a kom. Hmmm strange - http://app.strava.com/activities/68696886


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Uploading a ride of just a segment and you get a kom. Hmmm strange - http://app.strava.com/activities/68696886


 

hah, 0.2 mile segment ffs!


----------



## lejogger (21 Jul 2013)

Picked myself up a couple of KOMs on this afternoon's ride...
http://app.strava.com/activities/68740319
One fairly long (4.2 miles) although @Rob3rt won't be happy at all with the other - a 0.2 mile blast  
Luckily for me it only lasted an hour before someone uploaded a better attempt and relieved me of the embarrasment of being KOM on such a short segment!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Uploading a ride of just a segment and you get a kom. Hmmm strange - http://app.strava.com/activities/68696886


 


HaHa.. that's a closed road isn't it?


----------



## gaz (21 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> HaHa.. that's a closed road isn't it?


I believe it's now classed as a shared use path for cyclists and pedestrians. There is access for cyclists at the mitchem road end, a little harder at the other end, you have to hop onto the pavement to get around the concrete blocks.


----------



## gaz (21 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> hah, 0.2 mile segment ffs!


All the segments I got trophies on today were less than 0.4 miles. But they were all off road


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> I believe it's now classed as a shared use path for cyclists and pedestrians. There is access for cyclists at the mitchem road end, a little harder at the other end, you have to hop onto the pavement to get around the concrete blocks.


 


I know, I have ridden it a few times.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

Lol another armchair KOthe Flat Stuff (KOFS).


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol another armchair KOthe Flat Stuff (KOFS).


 


Do you know who would have created that segment?


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Do you know who would have created that segment?


No Idea.

Edit: but there was a strong north wind yesterday and I guess it was somebody with a ride dated yesterday or Saturday; Strava crashes the work PC so I cant check it out.


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2013)

Took another park based kom just for @Edwards80 between us we own that park


----------



## Ian193 (22 Jul 2013)

When I uploaded our ride from yesterday my other half's garmin has missed a sector out but mine has given me a time for it (I was following her) any ideas why this has happened.i don't think she knows about it yet but she has 3 QOM's in 2 rides


----------



## bianchi1 (22 Jul 2013)

Check this for a segment!

http://app.strava.com/activities/66393994#1279238226

Leaving the pros in my wake on the Madalene...well one bit anyway!


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> hah, 0.2 mile segment ffs!


http://app.strava.com/segments/4321726


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2013)

@potsy LMFAO, didn't even know I had that one, I wish I could give myself Kudos for that!

I never look at my profile to see which ones I have, just checked now and I only have 3 KOM's. Poor showing from someone who can ride at 25 mph for an hour or more, lol!


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> @potsy LMFAO, didn't even know I had that one, I wish I could give myself Kudos for that!
> 
> I never look at my profile to see which ones I have, just checked now and I only have 3 KOM's. Poor showing from someone who can ride at 25 mph for an hour or more, lol!


I like the bloke but there one friend of mine who I can drop quite easilly and he has 100+ KOM's, visa versa I've a few rides which are faster than folk who can easily drop me, if folk want to think STRAVA offers an accurate comparrison


----------



## VamP (23 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> @potsy LMFAO, didn't even know I had that one, I wish I could give myself Kudos for that!
> 
> I never look at my profile to see which ones I have, just checked now and I only have 3 KOM's. Poor showing from someone who can ride at 25 mph for an hour or more, lol!


 
Good turn of speed, spesh as it's going round a roundabout


----------



## VamP (23 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I like the bloke but there one friend of mine who I can drop quite easilly and he has 100+ KOM's, visa versa I've a few rides which are faster than folk who can easily drop me, if folk want to think STRAVA offers an accurate comparrison


 
I never remember where segments start or end, so I only ever pick up KOMs by chance, usually on sweetspot rides, as I ride the same power for ages


----------



## gaz (23 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Took another park based kom just for @Edwards80 between us we own that park



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNqjCAy6Sg


----------



## Breedon (24 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/4321726


 

WTF 64.6 MPH in a car yes


----------



## Breedon (24 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> hah, 0.2 mile segment ffs!


 

5 Miles http://app.strava.com/segments/2737206 and i got a PR just goes up all the time


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jul 2013)

I tackled this b*tch Today. I don't recommend it!
http://app.strava.com/segments/646100


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I tackled this b*tch Today. I don't recommend it!
> http://app.strava.com/segments/646100


How did you find the traffic on it? It's barely wide enough for 2 cars to pass at some points. That's a major reason why I don't do it, oh and it's 25%.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> How did you find the traffic on it? It's barely wide enough for 2 cars to pass at some points. That's a major reason why I don't do it, oh and it's 25%.


 
Plenty of queued traffic - coming down... I hope they enjoyed the show. Going up there was only a handful of cars. Not too bad, considering it was morning rush hour. The cars gave me additional motivation not to get off and walk. Also a bunch of workmen half way up on a site on the left... they were willing me to stop, I'm sure of it! Strava says it tops out at just over 20% but it did seem like at least that, in places. You know its going to be steep when you recce it on streetview and even on there it looks steep - normally deceives...


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jul 2013)

I have made a little seg over a footbridge that you cannot ride, you must run.

http://app.strava.com/segments/4607013


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I tackled this b*tch Today. I don't recommend it!
> http://app.strava.com/segments/646100


 Why not?


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Plenty of queued traffic - coming down... I hope they enjoyed the show. Going up there was only a handful of cars. Not too bad, considering it was morning rush hour. The cars gave me additional motivation not to get off and walk. Also a bunch of workmen half way up on a site on the left... they were willing me to stop, I'm sure of it! Strava says it tops out at just over 20% but it did seem like at least that, in places. You know its going to be steep when you recce it on streetview and even on there it looks steep - normally deceives...


 I reckon I could make it




to just before the last bend and kick up that would finish me off hence I won't try it. My Old Fiesta 1.4 Diesel run-around needs to drop in to first for the last kick.

If and when I do try it it will be in the middle of the night!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Why not?


 Have to say that Strava climb profile does not in anyway tell the true story of Succumbs lol


----------



## lejogger (25 Jul 2013)

I do love a good late night, peroni fuelled KOM, especially when the previous KOM set their time that same day 

https://www.strava.com/activities/69577821


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have made a little seg over a footbridge that you cannot ride, you must run.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/4607013


 

......... seriously? FFS Matthew, give your head a shake!


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Have to say that Strava climb profile does not in anyway tell the true story of Succumbs lol


I used to be KOM up a short 0.6km segment with 31% max, 15% average and I've been up a few other longer/steeper climbs that looks flat to me  I don't know if I fancy the traffic though I've never been up the dual carriageway in my old home town of 25 years


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I used to be KOM up a short 0.6km segment with 31% max, 15% average and I've been up a few other longer/steeper climbs that looks flat to me  I don't know if I fancy the traffic though I've never been up the dual carriageway in my old home town of 25 years


 Yeah but you are from Scotland, we are soft southerners


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Yeah but you are from Scotland, we are soft southerners


A couple of Southerners kicked my @ss recently on our second ascent of the Alpe D Huez; after 116miles, I cramped up severely and had to walk for a km to ease it off before jumping back on the bike


----------



## musa (25 Jul 2013)

how do you log out of veloviewer


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> ......... seriously? FFS Matthew, give your head a shake!


LMAO I do love the guys user name in first though!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> LMAO I do love the guys user name in first though!


And who's that, in 8th??


----------



## gaz (26 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> And who's that, in 8th??


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> And who's that, in 8th??


Someone who isnt trying very hard.


----------



## redcard (26 Jul 2013)

Can someone make a segment going through Matthew T's front room?


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> Can someone make a segment going through Matthew T's front room?


 
Sat Nav says "Full Steam Ahead"

A segment that is not ridable and you have to dismount and run though, don't forget to wipe your feet, and with the stipulation that you must also change the tv channel on the way through?

Seriously, I know Matthew has previous, but that segment is a new low!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> A couple of Southerners kicked my @ss recently on our second ascent of the Alpe D Huez; after 116miles, I cramped up severely and had to walk for a km to ease it off before jumping back on the bike


 
I read a post like this and realise that the miles I do are fourth division standard, whereas your miles are Premiership standard.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Seriously, I know Matthew has previous, but that segment is a new low!


Lock me up and throw away the key.


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2013)

That's my Christmas present sorted 

http://shop.strava.com/collections/ride/products/strava-arm-warmers


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Why not?


This is going down it. On the brakes the whole way.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHpxUM5YAA0


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2013)

Where's the vid of you going back up?


----------



## gaz (29 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Where's the vid of you going back up?


Pah frack that. Went up Station Road in Woldingham http://app.strava.com/segments/2535982 and hesiers Hill http://app.strava.com/segments/651335 instead, both are pretty beastie and hit near 20%


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2013)

Ok, I'll let you off then!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> This is going down it. On the brakes the whole way.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHpxUM5YAA0



You've been watching Wiggins too much. and it was dry!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I like the bloke but there one friend of mine who I can drop quite easilly and he has 100+ KOM's, visa versa I've a few rides which are faster than folk who can easily drop me, if folk want to think STRAVA offers an accurate comparrison


Was i not out on a recovery ride? 


HLaB said:


> A couple of Southerners kicked my @ss recently on our second ascent of the Alpe D Huez; after 116miles, I cramped up severely and had to walk for a km to ease it off before jumping back on the bike


 
Yeh but they had just got a taxi to the bottom whereas you had done 116 miles of interval training! 

I haven't been on here much. Still banging out the odd KOM though. Went on a 163 mile ride 9 days ago and managed a KOM after 100 miles and about 7000ft of climbing. Must have been the numb legs or the thought of a cold beer upon returning home.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Went on a 163 mile ride 9 days ago and managed a KOM after 100 miles and about 7000ft of climbing. Must have been the numb legs or the thought of a cold beer upon returning home.


  I bagged a KOM a few weeks back on a the return from 160 odd mile ride too but its only be 1500ft of climbing or less  I think I was more happy with the second on the Ramsey 40 foot even later in the ride (completely flat but 5 miles long; as the name susggests foot rise in 5 miles!)


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> I bagged a KOM a few weeks back on a the return from 160 odd mile ride too but its only be 1500ft of climbing or less  I think I was more happy with the second on the Ramsey 40 foot even later in the ride (completely flat but 5 miles long; as the name susggests foot rise in 5 miles!)


damn that is hilly, that's at least a cat 3 climb, right?


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> damn that is hilly, that's at least a cat 3 climb, right?


 It was a good warm up for the Marmotte


----------



## TheJDog (30 Jul 2013)

2:24 up Swain's Lane this evening. Up to 356th place (out of 1800), and 10s off my target. 

This is my first PR up here for about a month, for which I blame the hot weather. Also hit 180bpm on the HRM - I was beginning to think my old heart wouldn't go that high


----------



## Kiwiavenger (31 Jul 2013)

Just increased a kom by 3 seconds and 2 2nd fastest times on the climbs after. Endo said 18.5 mph strava knocked 1 mph off it! Not impressed


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2013)

Picked up a KOM last night but tbh thinking myself 3-4mph ahead of the others near the top of the list is nonsense (most of them can kick my butt) I must have got lucky with the rbts.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2013)

I got myself in the top 10 on 2 official 10 mile time trial course segments, 3rd on a DC course near Crewe (even though I put in a poor ride with 21:38) and 9th on my local 10 course segment (with 22:18). That won't last though, there is an open TT on that course tomorrow. I am in it too, but I am expecting some fast times to go in, the forecast says the wind will be in the right direction, fingers crossed for the team prize!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> (even though I put in a poor ride with 21:38) and 9th on my local 10 course segment (with 22:18). !


Oooft...........what I would give to put in a poor ride of 21.38


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooft...........what I would give to put in a poor ride of 21.38


 
I should have done a short 21 (<21:30) on that course in those conditions. Oh well, hopefully I will get a ride on the mighty V718 next month, if I get a good day, I should get a short 20 (<20:30) on there.


----------



## HLaB (2 Aug 2013)

Lol, when looking at my ride last night I noticed that someone has created a new segment, it runs straight through traffic lights which always (even off peak because of bad parking) cause congestion, I think the KOM must have indulged in a bit of RLJ and other dodgy manouvres. There's folk on that list which are about a similar level to me and they are less than half my speed and whoever made it cant spell/ type


----------



## 400bhp (2 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I got myself in the top 10 on 2 official 10 mile time trial course segments, 3rd on a DC course near Crewe (even though I put in a poor ride with 21:38) and 9th on my local 10 course segment (with 22:18). That won't last though, there is an open TT on that course tomorrow. I am in it too, but I am expecting some fast times to go in, the forecast says the wind will be in the right direction, fingers crossed for the team prize!


 

Yeahhbutt, Strava segnents are shat though aint they


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yeahhbutt, Strava segnents are shat though aint they


 

Yup.


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2013)

ridelondon riders smash up surrey strava segments


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> ridelondon riders smash up surrey strava segments



Heh, interesting to filter the leaderboards to CC only... quite a few decent times recorded Yesterday and plenty of CCers on Strava


----------



## PhunkyPhil (5 Aug 2013)

I got a KOM the other day through town that I didn't know about which went through 5 roundabouts. I couldn't beleive somebody would create a section like that as you can't go out and plan to ride fast on the section as you have to get lucky with the traffic. It also was between 2 pointless locations whcih makes no real sense either.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> I got a KOM the other day through town that I didn't know about which went through 5 roundabouts. I couldn't beleive somebody would create a section like that as you can't go out and plan to ride fast on the section as you have to get lucky with the traffic. It also was between 2 pointless locations whcih makes no real sense either.


I got one the other day two (although irrc it was straight through 3 rbts). There's folk on the list 2-4mph slower than me over the 2miles segment who are much better riders than me; I think I just got lucky with the traffic. The most stupid one I saw started 3/4 of the way down a steep slope, u'turned on a rbt and went back up the slope


----------



## VamP (6 Aug 2013)

Wow. Box Hill now has 15 000 strava users who have recorded their ride up it. When I first started using Strava it was only about 3000.

Take a bow Mr @Sittingduck - you are the CC leader.

Might have to schedule a trip down to Surrey one day and see.


----------



## zizou (6 Aug 2013)

Not just 1500 riders there are about 1500 segments that cover box hill too- I thought the overlapping and duplicate segment problem was bad in glasgow, but by comparision the map is empty and uncluttered up here!


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

zizou said:


> Not just 1500 riders there are about 1500 segments that cover box hill too- I thought the overlapping and duplicate segment problem was bad in glasgow, but by comparision the map is empty and uncluttered up here!


 You should have a look at the Alpe D'Huez


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Aug 2013)

Box is pretty mental in terms of segments, so I only ever look at one segment and ignore all the rest. I always look for the one with (zig zag road) in brackets. Roundabout to peak too but thats much further than the pure zig zag 

Vamp - I reckon I wouldn't be top of the CC board for long except for the fact that my club run does it virtually every Saturday morning. Must have climbed that mountain something like 50 times in the past year 

Edit: just checked and have had the pleasure of doing it 53 times, of which 29 were in 2013... looks like I need to find a different pimple to pluck!


----------



## Teuchter (6 Aug 2013)

While sitting at traffic lights on the way into Glasgow yesterday morning I got asked if I used Strava by a cyclist on a hybrid. Explained that I didn't (tried it once or twice with little success thanks to phone GPS seeming to drop out mid ride) but we rode along chatting for half a mile before our routes took us in different directions.

Was it anyone on here?


----------



## PhunkyPhil (6 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> I got one the other day two (although irrc it was straight through 3 rbts). There's folk on the list 2-4mph slower than me over the 2miles segment who are much better riders than me; I think I just got lucky with the traffic. The most stupid one I saw started 3/4 of the way down a steep slope, u'turned on a rbt and went back up the slope


 
I must have got lucky as well as i averaged 23+ on the flat through the roundabouts. The thing that annoyed me most is that it's only been ridden by 5 people whcih prooves its a pointless section.
I quite often target obscure sections which have been created by somebody so they can say they have a KOM to prove a point and hopefully discourage them creating more pointless sections. I don't then mind if somebody else faster then targets me in revenge as long as the original creator doesnt have it.


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2013)

A Saturday heatmap - http://engineering.strava.com/saturday-heatmap/


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2013)

Whilst looking at another thread about hill categories. Was looking on strava for cat 1 and HC climbs in the UK.
Found an easy one to get KOM on http://app.strava.com/segments/3288322


----------



## Ian193 (6 Aug 2013)

I see someone has taken my other half's QOM today she has now declared war on them she now needs to find 2 mins 30 secs to reclaim it

http://app.strava.com/segments/2548567


----------



## Kiwiavenger (6 Aug 2013)

I'm tempted to go premium so I can see where I stack up with all the other fatties lol. (currently 15st 5) have a.couple,of top tens and 2 kom's so far with lots of prs lately since my bike fit!


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2013)

Altered my commute yesterday, now includes the 15% Constitution Hill in Bristol !

Updates to follow ......


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Altered my commute yesterday, now includes the 15% Constitution Hill in Bristol !
> 
> Updates to follow ......



Good luck! I wish Eden project was open early so I can tackle the 20% section I did yesterday again!!! Was good fun (and I'm 4th on the segment on my first try after having to slow down behind the park and ride bus)

I still need to do a few hills I'm bristol now I'm fitter (cleeve hill, BlackBerry hill and some of the ones round kingswood)


----------



## on the road (7 Aug 2013)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I seen this was rated as a category 4 climb, anyone who's been this way will say "what climb?".


----------



## ohnovino (7 Aug 2013)

on the road said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I seen this was rated as a category 4 climb, anyone who's been this way will say "what climb?".


Lowest elevation -262ft???

I rode up a cat 3 yesterday that's barely uphill; turned out the data behind the segment reckoned it was more than 500ft below sea level at the start. It had already been flagged as "hazardous", but there doesn't seem to be a way to just flag it as "faulty".


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)

on the road said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I seen this was rated as a category 4 climb, anyone who's been this way will say "what climb?".


Strava will automatically create climbs if they are a cat climb. However, some segments are only cat climbs because of a GPS error from a device. This is one of them, flag it.


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Aug 2013)

Knocked 2m 30s off my PB up Froggatt, Derbyshire yesterday... however this was overshadowed by my fall later on in the ride. Swings and roundabouts I guess.


----------



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

Sorry if this has been covered before, but if someone takes a KOM and blatantly did it in car, is there any way of getting this removed from the segment leaderboard?


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Aug 2013)

toby123 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before, but if someone takes a KOM and blatantly did it in car, is there any way of getting this removed from the segment leaderboard?


Flag the ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

toby123 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before, but if someone takes a KOM and blatantly did it in car, is there any way of getting this removed from the segment leaderboard?


You can flag the ride and it asks for your reason for doing so. Not sure what happens after that to be honest. Maybe someone else will advise.


----------



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Flag the ride.


 
Thanks, I know that it can be flagged but when I select that it says that the segment will be 'flagged as hazardous' but it ain't, I just want to get the nonsense time off the KOM and keep the segment. The segment I have in mind is http://www.strava.com/segments/4662879. Should I still flag it?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

toby123 said:


> Thanks, I know that it can be flagged but when I select that it says that the segment will be 'flagged as hazardous' but it ain't, I just want to get the nonsense time off the KOM and keep the segment. The segment I have in mind is http://www.strava.com/segments/4662879. Should I still flag it?


Looking at the rest of the guy's ride it looks perfectly normal. I think it is more likely to be a glitch in his garmin rather than in a vehicle?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Aug 2013)

Bugger!!! lost my KOM by 8 seconds today (there are only a few a fatboy like me can try and get/keep!!!)

http://www.strava.com/segments/2514700

nice easy ride tomorrow then it is getting smashed on friday!!!!


----------



## VamP (7 Aug 2013)

toby123 said:


> Thanks, I know that it can be flagged but when I select that it says that the segment will be 'flagged as hazardous' but it ain't, I just want to get the nonsense time off the KOM and keep the segment. The segment I have in mind is http://www.strava.com/segments/4662879. Should I still flag it?


 
flag the ride, not the segment.


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2013)

Spartak said:


> Altered my commute yesterday, now includes the 15% Constitution Hill in Bristol !
> 
> Updates to follow ......


 
Rode the same route tonight, moved up to 71st on the Constitution Hill segment !!!

Managed a KOM on a segment  average speed 47 kmh !!!


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2013)

^^^

http://app.strava.com/activities/72969092

KOM was a 300m flat stretch near Portbury docks.


----------



## Ian193 (7 Aug 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/72914703#1436888900

Personal record on this one tonight on way home from work. My previous time was 5.11


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Aug 2013)

Another KOM! http://app.strava.com/activities/73128961#1441984242
Created the segment just now because I was chasing a bin lorry down there so knew I would get a good time.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Another KOM! http://app.strava.com/activities/73128961#1441984242
> Created the segment just now because I was chasing a bin lorry down there so knew I would get a good time.



Dude... there are some things that are worth drafting and then there some things that are... bin lorries!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Aug 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Dude... there are some things that are worth drafting and then there some things that are... bin lorries!!


 
beat me too it!!!

bin lorries and tractors, 2 things i drop well back from (or push myself into the red to stay ahead of!!!)


----------



## Rasmus (8 Aug 2013)

My Edge 200 has started acting really wonky, and I'm going through a warranty replacement.

So, I figured I'd try the mobile app on my evening ride tonight. Didn't go so well, as the app registered a 52 second trip of 12400 km. I'm guessing somehow the standby mode of my (android) phone interfered with recording - any mobile app veterans out there with experience in what standby settings to disable?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Aug 2013)

I am such an idiot! The segment I created, which I lost the kom on a few days ago is actually linger than I thought! Lol.

I start attacking it at the top of a nice drop 400 meters after the start! I AM A MORON. 

Ah well those 8 seconds are easy to make up now lol


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2013)

2 nd outing for serious training ride for me on a modified route , managed to get to 19 miles before i felt like i wanted to barf
4 PB`s
5 3rd best times
1 2nd best time
and i still hold the KOM on 1 section , mind you it was amonster tail wind the day i did it 

24.5 miles
20.4 average
604 feet elevation
1 hour 12 minutes
www.strava.com/activities/73351563


----------



## Ian193 (9 Aug 2013)

Cycled this sector http://app.strava.com/activities/72914703#1436888900 tonight and equalled my best time from Wednesday nights ride home from work it felt better tonight though


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Aug 2013)

Can't beat my places on these - they're down the road from work so get the chance to ride them everyday, some days I'll push others I won't. Time to fit the aero bars again I think.......lose the full saddle bag, ditch the 2 bottles, must count for something right ? Should also warm up a bit I guess, first one starts a mile after I start riding so often muscles must be a bit cold.
http://www.strava.com/segments/1390867 3rd place
http://www.strava.com/segments/1307767 4th place


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Can't beat my places on these - they're down the road from work so get the chance to ride them everyday, some days I'll push others I won't. Time to fit the aero bars again I think.......lose the full saddle bag, ditch the 2 bottles, must count for something right ? Should also warm up a bit I guess, first one starts a mile after I start riding so often muscles must be a bit cold.
> http://www.strava.com/segments/1390867 3rd place
> http://www.strava.com/segments/1307767 4th place


That road is a nice drag strip, i used to like the road between uttoxeter and hatton before they built the new one, 20 years ago mind


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> That road is a nice drag strip, i used to like the road between uttoxeter and hatton before they built the new one, 20 years ago mind


 
I used to like this drag strip before I signed up to bloody Strava !


----------



## ohnovino (10 Aug 2013)

To flag or not to flag?: total ride distance of 0.4 miles


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2013)

ohnovino said:


> To flag or not to flag?: total ride distance of 0.4 miles


Looks well dodgy to me


----------



## Ian193 (10 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Looks well dodgy to me




That screams motorbike to me as well


----------



## ohnovino (10 Aug 2013)

Oh well, it's flagged. The reported 40mph top speed was obviously off, so I just reported that (even though it may well have just been a little GPS blip that didn't affect the overall time).

I hate it when people post tiny cropped rides like that, because it looks so dodgy but there's no specific thing you can really point to to say it's cheating, so flagging it seems like sour grapes. That guy's KOM time was achievable, but with nothing to back it up it just looks wrong.


----------



## Breedon (11 Aug 2013)

I was up at 5.30 am today and out on the bike at 6.20 to miss any of the traffic and it pay'd off.
1 KOM http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399468
2 x top 2 places
http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399442
http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399446
1 top 4http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399441
and a couple of PR's lots of 2 and 3rd fastest times very happy i think a beer is in order tonight


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2013)

Club run, took it steady in places as i was helping a rider with cramps
http://www.strava.com/activities/73850041
1 3rd
1 4th
1 6th
1 PR


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2013)

Another dodgy section...
0.1 mile long
KOM is 61.9 mph

www.strava.com/activities/73850041#1461683027


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2013)

Breedon said:


> I was up at 5.30 am today and out on the bike at 6.20 to miss any of the traffic and it pay'd off.
> 1 KOM http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399468
> 2 x top 2 places
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73761150#1459399442
> ...


Impressive Cadence you have there


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2013)

PING lost a KOM.

Checked the ride of the athlete that took it. Titled "Taxi ride back from Brixton" yeah nice one FLAG


----------



## TheJDog (11 Aug 2013)

Pretty hung over, went out with a friend to not waste the day. One 4th, a few PRs, and he kindly paced me up a hill to take 12s off my best time.


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2013)

Had a lead out man this afternoon, took 22 secs of one of my segments, was well happy when i saw the results.


----------



## Ian193 (11 Aug 2013)

Silly question time what is kudos and how does it work I was given some for a ride the other day by someone off here and wondered what it was


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2013)

Ian193 said:


> Silly question time what is kudos and how does it work I was given some for a ride the other day by someone off here and wondered what it was


Just a way of saying well done.


----------



## Ian193 (11 Aug 2013)

derrick said:


> Just a way of saying well done.



Oh right thanks


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Aug 2013)

Had a strong headwind today on the way out. Had a cyclist on a hybrid sticking to my tail so I was pushing myself into a 25mph headwind doing 15mph. He just wouldnt slow. He then tried a cheeky overtake on a steep hill but he didnt have the gears to pull it off. I then slowed down and let him passed when we parted ways. He didnt take the lead once on the 10 mile route that we were together for.

On a brighter note, I get a better time on my KOM and got a 10th on a segment just approaching home.
http://app.strava.com/activities/74144132


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (12 Aug 2013)

Thought today was the day for my first KOM. I had the third spot with a 1:57, KOM was @ 1:53. So off I went, went for it, nothing left to give, and posted a 1:53. Happy with that, loaded it up when I got home to see 2 riders had posted 1:50's ! ! ! Grrrrrrrrrr.........

http://www.strava.com/activities/74174010#1469309790


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Aug 2013)

Just wondering, when people are out completing the segs, do you watch your time or your speed. I can only work by speed because it would be too hard to concentrate on the time on my Garmin. And I can easily speed up if I think I am going too slow.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Aug 2013)

anyone have some clip on aero bars i can borrow so i can attack some flat sections not used by the TTers? and a few that are so i can increase my positions!! lol

i hate headwinds!! cycling home yesterday trying big ring only and keeping my cadence up didnt get me even a 3rd best time on some of the segments!!


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Just wondering, when people are out completing the segs, do you watch your time or your speed. I can only work by speed because it would be too hard to concentrate on the time on my Garmin. And I can easily speed up if I think I am going too slow.


 

You should be watching the road ahead!


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You should be watching the road ahead!



This. I don't watch anything else. You can look later once uploaded. Thats the point of a Garmin.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (13 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> This. I don't watch anything else. You can look later once uploaded. Thats the point of a Garmin.


 
i ocassionally glance at my speed on the computer but dont sit watching it! the sections i attack are the ones that take me quite a while to do and generally have ups and downs(with the exception of my KOM one) so would be pointless watching the speed


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Just wondering, when people are out completing the segs, do you watch your time or your speed. I can only work by speed because it would be too hard to concentrate on the time on my Garmin. And I can easily speed up if I think I am going too slow.


As has been said, for your own safety, watch the road. No point in noticing that you're 2 seconds up on a seg if in 5 seconds time you end up under a vehicle/in a hedge/puncture after running over a hedgehog...... Of course, a glance is ok but by going on some of the worthless 0.1 segs that are uploaded, one glance and it'd be all over anyway.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Aug 2013)

I dont mean I am focusing on my Garmin, just that I can have a quick glance and see what my speed is.
When glancing, is it *speed* or *time* that you look at?


----------



## cd365 (13 Aug 2013)

Speed


----------



## on the road (13 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


>


We have these displayed on our club time trials, it's an automatic disqualification for anyone caught riding with their heads down.


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2013)

on the road said:


> We have these displayed on our club time trials, it's an automatic disqualification for anyone caught riding with their heads down.


 Fortunately I have never known a direct fatality but I have know a few folk to ride into the back of cars, perhaps we could do with more of these signs


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2013)

Chris Froome and friends aren't helping with the safety message. Particularly when TV commentators are banging on about how head down helps with aerodynamics.


----------



## VamP (13 Aug 2013)

Everyone should be made to watch that Offredo crash at the Roubaix this year. That would drive the message home


----------



## PhunkyPhil (13 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Another dodgy section...
> 0.1 mile long
> KOM is 61.9 mph
> 
> www.strava.com/activities/73850041#1461683027



The problem with how Strava calculates speed will always throw up these weird high speeds. The problem is that if you have a poor GPS device like a phone which may only plot a position point every 3 seconds it opens up for errors and people will actually get a recorded distance which is less than the section length. You could see this when velo viewer had their alternative leader boards.

Strava should ban iPhones and the likes and insist on proper GPS devices which plot every second or quicker to make things more accurate.


----------



## PhunkyPhil (13 Aug 2013)

Depe


Matthew_T said:


> Just wondering, when people are out completing the segs, do you watch your time or your speed. I can only work by speed because it would be too hard to concentrate on the time on my Garmin. And I can easily speed up if I think I am going too slow.



Depends on the length of a section. If its long I will use the virtual partner on my garmin and put in target speed and monitor this. If its a short section I just hit it hard and see what happens, at the end of the day if you know you need to go faster and can't there isn't much point in knowing.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> The problem with how Strava calculates speed will always throw up these weird high speeds. The problem is that if you have a poor GPS device like a phone which may only plot a position point every 3 seconds it opens up for errors and people will actually get a recorded distance which is less than the section length. You could see this when velo viewer had their alternative leader boards.
> 
> *Strava should ban iPhones and the likes and insist on proper GPS devices which plot every second or quicker to make things more accurate.*


 

Or they could carry on doing things as they are and their user base could spend some time reflecting on how they are not really racing!


----------



## PhunkyPhil (13 Aug 2013)

I honestly don't see why people think they aren't racing and use a site like Strava. It's so addictive to try and better either your own time of a KOM time.

There are better sites for analysis if you don't pay.


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Nnj4RZzu4


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Chris Froome and friends aren't helping with the safety message. Particularly when TV commentators are banging on about how head down helps with aerodynamics.


Nah, froome is just looking at stems http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Everyone should be made to watch that Offredo crash at the Roubaix this year. That would drive the message home
> 
> View attachment 27624


 But did he get the KOM


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> The problem with how Strava calculates speed will always throw up these weird high speeds. The problem is that if you have a poor GPS device like a phone which may only plot a position point every 3 seconds it opens up for errors and people will actually get a recorded distance which is less than the section length. You could see this when velo viewer had their alternative leader boards.
> 
> Strava should ban iPhones and the likes and insist on proper GPS devices which plot every second or quicker to make things more accurate.


I think the iphone only records data every 5secs


----------



## VamP (14 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> But did he get the KOM


 
I'm not sure. Worse than that, neither is he.


----------



## ohnovino (14 Aug 2013)

BTW, the main problem with GPS on phones is software not hardware: if you use a decent GPS logging app (like Locus) you can turn the settings up to 11 and get Garmin-like accuracy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2013)

Would be brilliant Strava segments

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23672538


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Would be brilliant Strava segments
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23672538


 They already are


----------



## Leodis (14 Aug 2013)

I use my phone for fell walking as well with Memory Map, it suits me to have one device to map walks and daily rides to work


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2013)

ohnovino said:


> BTW, the main problem with GPS on phones is software not hardware: if you use a decent GPS logging app (like Locus) you can turn the settings up to 11 and get Garmin-like accuracy.


 

Which is still inaccurate for proper time/distance calculations over relatively short distances.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Nnj4RZzu4



That bike is illegal in the UK.


----------



## Leodis (14 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That bike is illegal in the UK.


 

Loved his T shirt though


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2013)

Going backwards on one of the few segments that matter to me; I was 27:38 last week. Looking at a breakdown I gave too much respect to the south westardly at the start and I was far too slow off (Cant Upload the screen shot just now but if you want to compare, click on the last link, 'Show All Efforts', select (tick) the top two rides and 'Compare Efforts'.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Going backwards on one of the few segments that matter to me; I was 27:38 kast week. Looking at a breakdown I gave too much respect to the south westardly at the start and I was far too slow off (Cant Upoload the screen shot just now but if you want to compare, click on the last link, 'Show All Efforts', select (tick) the top two rides and 'Compare Efforts'.


 
I like that compare option, we need it in Strava otherwise I will be uploading to Endomondo, Strava, Mio and soon Ride with GPS.


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Going backwards on one of the few segments that matter to me; I was 27:38 kast week. Looking at a breakdown I gave too much respect to the south westardly at the start and I was far too slow off (Cant Upoload the screen shot just now but if you want to compare, click on the last link, 'Show All Efforts', select (tick) the top two rides and 'Compare Efforts'.


 
Just found the Race Efforts option, very cool!


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Nnj4RZzu4





LMFAO, aero helmet and speedsuit, on a sit up and beg bike!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2013)

I really only compete against myself . Was amazed the other day to be in the top half of a leaderboard


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Aug 2013)

Someone has been deleting my segments lately. Thats 2 KOM's I've lost now.


----------



## lejogger (17 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Someone has been deleting my segments lately. Thats 2 KOM's I've lost now.


Deleting or flagging as unsafe? If they're segments you're creating then only you can delete them. 

If they're flagged then is it with good reason?


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Aug 2013)

lejogger said:


> If they're flagged then is it with good reason?


Some of them have been. One has been up for a long time with noone complaining. Someone out there is probably upset that I took their KOM.


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Some of them have been. One has been up for a long time with noone complaining. Someone out there is probably upset that I took their KOM.


Then re-make them.


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2013)

Just updated veloviewer for the first time in a while. Damn i've lost like 20 koms that strava didn't tell me about. Some of them will be near impossible to get back (short sprints with others using android phones).

I need to loose some weight and get faster!


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> I need to loose some weight and get faster!



Don't we all


----------



## Stonechat (19 Aug 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Don't we all


Must be nearly stone heavier than when I used to cycle before.
That finished about 1992 when the company moved. However though my distances are modest (35 miles) yesterday knackered me, I feel fitter than I have for a long time. At least the dog walks stopped me being totally unfit


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2013)

Tried out strava's create ride tool and put it on my garmin for directions. Really easy to do and worked perfectly.


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Tried out strava's create ride tool and put it on my garmin for directions. Really easy to do and worked perfectly.


Is that in the premium ?


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> Is that in the premium ?


yeah whilst it is in beta. Should become available to all when it's out of beta.


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2013)

You should in fact be able to see the route I just created - http://www.strava.com/routes/7356
You can select all your own points or just do from start to finish. You then have options to choose a route that is min elevation and/or choose a route that has the most popular segments. You can make it show bike lanes/paths but this data looks crap.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Aug 2013)

steve fleming just rode 49.5 miles! Check it out on #strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/75944362. 

Not my run but they just nicked one of my Kom's :'( however check the speeds out on all the kom's they got !! Just wonder what the point in it all ;-)


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Aug 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> steve fleming just rode 49.5 miles! Check it out on #strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/75944362.
> 
> Not my run but they just nicked one of my Kom's :'( however check the speeds out on all the kom's they got !! Just wonder what the point in it all ;-)



Lol, top speedof 73mph.... not exactly subtle.


----------



## ohnovino (23 Aug 2013)

My ride from yesterday evening has been automatically linked with someone else's (even though there's some pretty big differences in speed and route) so it says it's ridden by me "and 1 other".

Is there an option to get rid of that link? It feels a bit creepy to be paired with a total stranger like that.


----------



## gaz (23 Aug 2013)

ohnovino said:


> My ride from yesterday evening has been automatically linked with someone else's (even though there's some pretty big differences in speed and route) so it says it's ridden by me "and 1 other".
> 
> Is there an option to get rid of that link? It feels a bit creepy to be paired with a total stranger like that.


Nope, just means at some point you rode x amount together.


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2013)

ohnovino said:


> My ride from yesterday evening has been automatically linked with someone else's (even though there's some pretty big differences in speed and route) so it says it's ridden by me "and 1 other".
> 
> Is there an option to get rid of that link? It feels a bit creepy to be paired with a total stranger like that.


You can delete your ride or make it private if it really bothers you.


----------



## Frood42 (23 Aug 2013)

Oh, oh, a top 10 

http://app.strava.com/activities/76995845#1542232986


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Aug 2013)

I managed it! first time in ages I got a clear run without cars pulling out or traffic lights changing. Eased of slightly when a bus pulled out further ahead as I thought I was going to catch right up with it!

http://app.strava.com/activities/76924911#1540420904


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2013)

HLaB said:


> When someone else creates a segment which just happens to go along a road you previously ridden with GPS; its a KOM that you never went out to win, as it didn't exist when you did the ride. Not strictly true but you gained it without having to leave your armchair (at least today  ).


 


Revisiting this.
I use Strava just for my 100+ rides to draw on a map.
I see that I have a KOM on a segment that someone else created. I guess that is an armchair KOM.
I haven't claimed it yet though. Let the chap think he is No.1


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Aug 2013)

beat my best time up roche hill today by 32 seconds!!! averaged 14. something MPH  im now top 20 too!! http://www.strava.com/segments/1438753

am attacking the roche village section tonight, watch this space


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2013)

I have done extremely well today. http://app.strava.com/activities/78650452
4 KOM's
2nd
4th
5th
6th
7th
8th twice
and 10th

I am really pleased with that.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Sep 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/79471525

disappointed as the wind was err favourable today  but alas, unable to get aero enough. Gonna give it another go tomorrow on the big stretch past airport!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

On my hybrid I am really a bit too sit up and beg to be aero


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Nice start to the morning I picked up an Arm chair KOM on a road I'll probably never ride again (it was shut to motorised traffic on the day).


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2013)

Got a KOM on last nights commute 

Knew I'd gone well on it & was lucky to get a green light half way along, but was most surprised to get the top spot !

http://www.strava.com/segments/4617468

Also noticed I've improved my Veloviewer score to 89.96 !!!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2013)

Had a quick dash to CHertse and back yesterday. thought I would go for segments a bit. Only one PB but I did have a pannier on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

This bloody climbing challenge is killing me, mind you it has helped me get a 5th and 6th place on two segments


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This bloody climbing challenge is killing me, mind you it has helped me get a 5th and 6th place on two segments


 
There no chance of me completing it based on my last few rides in the Fens (IIRC less than 800ft in 100 miles or so); I'm glad I never entered


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> There no chance of me completing it based on my last few rides in the Fens (IIRC less than 800ft in 100 miles or so); I'm glad I never entered



I've done 370 miles since Sunday and I'm at 49% of the climbing challenge, it is going to be tough to complete, but I'm determined to do it. Legs felt a lot better last night than the day before.


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done 370 miles since Sunday and I'm at 49% of the climbing challenge, it is going to be tough to complete, but I'm determined to do it. Legs felt a lot better last night than the day before.


 
Nice ; in the 277 miles I've done since Sunday, I've only climbed less than 6700ft and just over 4000 of that was on Sunday!


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done 370 miles since Sunday and I'm at 49% of the climbing challenge, it is going to be tough to complete, but I'm determined to do it. Legs felt a lot better last night than the day before.


 
Nice!

Which challenge is it?
I can only see The Extender challenge still open for cycling on Strava.

Its too flat around my local area to really hit the climbing challenges unless I go up and down the same few hills several times.

I really need to find a nice hill by me to hit to really challenge myself.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which challenge is it?
> I can only see The Extender challenge still open for cycling on Strava.
> ...



http://www.strava.com/challenges/vueltaskelta

For some reason it isn't (or wasn't) appearing on the challenges page, I got it when it popped up on my dashboard that someone I know had joined it.


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> http://www.strava.com/challenges/vueltaskelta
> 
> For some reason it isn't (or wasn't) appearing on the challenges page, I got it when it popped up on my dashboard that someone I know had joined it.


You actually do more climbing as Strava always considerably under calculates height gained compared to any other logging sites I use, especially when you use the elevation correction feature.


----------



## Frood42 (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> http://www.strava.com/challenges/vueltaskelta
> 
> For some reason it isn't (or wasn't) appearing on the challenges page, I got it when it popped up on my dashboard that someone I know had joined it.


 
Thank you

Although I have only done 712 metres so far since it started, so I am looking at 714 metres a day to complete it.
Which considering at the best I do 461 metres during my commute, I don't think is really going to be a target for me this month, I shall stick to the distance challenge for now and will have to do it another time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

BSRU said:


> You actually do more climbing as Strava always considerably under calculates height gained compared to any other logging sites I use, especially when you use the elevation correction feature.



I know, my gps unit and ridewithgps are normally pretty close together on height climbed, Strava normally knocks around 30-35% off what my GPS says, for example, this mornings ride my GPS said just over 1,800 feet, Strava knocked that down to 1,500 feet on upload and then down again to 1,200 feet after it recalculated. I want to bag another 800 feet on the way home, so I will have to ride 1,200 to secure it!


----------



## BSRU (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know, my gps unit and ridewithgps are normally pretty close together on height climbed, Strava normally knocks around 30-35% off what my GPS says, for example, this mornings ride my GPS said just over 1,800 feet, Strava knocked that down to 1,500 feet on upload and then down again to 1,200 feet after it recalculated. I want to bag another 800 feet on the way home, so I will have to ride 1,200 to secure it!


1,800 to 1,200, that's nasty, it is a difficult enough challenge already without loosing so much.


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know, my gps unit and ridewithgps are normally pretty close together on height climbed, Strava normally knocks around 30-35% off what my GPS says, for example, this mornings ride my GPS said just over 1,800 feet, Strava knocked that down to 1,500 feet on upload and then down again to 1,200 feet after it recalculated. I want to bag another 800 feet on the way home, so I will have to ride 1,200 to secure it!


Lol, Strava keeps on crashing on me (cr@p IT) but I'd be surprised if Strava was even able to knock 30% of my GPS for my ride yesterday.

Edit: I managed to get the Garmin Connect and strava up, the both say 446 ft for 31.6miles, I'm surprised its actually that much


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

Just been playing with the gps and there is a setting that lets you record the elevation data either from GPS or the map data. Is currently set to GPS, going to switch it to map data for the ride home and see what happens.


----------



## gaz (10 Sep 2013)

Strava now do heatmaps for premium members


----------



## mrBishboshed (10 Sep 2013)

Does Strava also under calculate the calories? I am fed up having to keep manually working them out when I get back from my ride for my record book.


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2013)

3 KOM's & a 5th place on this mornings early commute ( 04:30 ).
Its great when the roads are clear & good conditions 
Need to have a rest now !!!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> Does Strava also under calculate the calories? I am fed up having to keep manually working them out when I get back from my ride for my record book.


It's surely only an estimate.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2013)

gaz said:


> Strava now do heatmaps for premium members


Where is that function Gaz?


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Sep 2013)

gaz said:


> Strava now do heatmaps for premium members



And what use is this new feature? lol! I can think of much more useful things they could have spent their time and resources on!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> And what use is this new feature? lol! I can think of much more useful things they could have spent their time and resources on!



The information was already out there via another website. I suspect they just bought the rights/employed the geezer that set it up?

What use is it? It's a bit of fun, a la STRAVA


----------



## Frood42 (11 Sep 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> Does Strava also under calculate the calories? I am fed up having to keep manually working them out when I get back from my ride for my record book.


 
It is an estimate, but I find it always under calculates quite a bit when compared to my GPS device (which I have an HRM hooked up to - but again even with an HRM it is a guesstimate).

I prefer to use Endomondo for the calories stuff (as I can sync it with FitBit and MyFitnessPal), it is not completely perfect, but always much closer to my GPS device than Strava is.


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Where is that function Gaz?


If you view your profile then it's one of the tabs along the top. Or go here http://www.strava.com/athlete/heatmaps


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> The information was already out there via another website. I suspect they just bought the rights/employed the geezer that set it up?
> 
> What use is it? It's a bit of fun, a la STRAVA


I think two other services where offering it. John o'keffe (sp) and veloviewer.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Sep 2013)

It looks pretty and thats enough 
Gaz you need to venture south of the A25 more!


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

It was on Raceshape but



> Warning: this service will soon be shutting down. Personal Heatmaps are now part of Strava Premium.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2013)

John Okeefe has sorted out his differences with Strava and can now do the maps thing again. So if you want maps, then no need to pay a premium.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2013)

Someone has set up a new segment on my homeward commute, first time I've noticed it today and I'm 4th of over 1600 people  2 seconds behind fellow/former CC'er Willhub.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Someone has set up a new segment on my homeward commute, first time I've noticed it today and I'm 4th of over 1600 people  2 seconds behind fellow/former CC'er Willhub.


Somebody has set up a stupid one on my outward commute. I'm second, my firsts thoughts were 'how' I go through there deliberately at a snail pace; then I discovered I was 2 of 2. I hope nobody goes for it, it's a pretty daft segment; actually I might flag it 

Edit just checked and I'm now 4th of 4th
http://www.strava.com/activities/81548063#1660740357
I know the 3rd place rider and he's sensible too


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It looks pretty and thats enough
> Gaz you need to venture south of the M25 more!


Tell me about it, Once I get my new bike fitted (end of the month) then I'll be taking some longer rides further a field.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Someone has set up a new segment on my homeward commute, first time I've noticed it today and I'm 4th of over 1600 people  2 seconds behind fellow/former CC'er Willhub.



You will be overtaking 400bhp if you guys still bother looking at Strabbaranks.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You will be overtaking 400bhp if you guys still bother looking at Strabbaranks.


Hee hee, haven't bothered for ages since it changed, don't like the look of it now, and it's more difficult to find my friends/rivals/stalkers with the new layout


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2013)

Veloviewer rating upto 90.41


----------



## ianwoodi (11 Sep 2013)

why is my rating higher than you at 92.97 when you have a lot more kom and podiums is it the segment count


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Sep 2013)

Veloviewer rating 95.86 whatever that means


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Sep 2013)

Managed to improve mine to 90.45. 

Top pos score is 99.83 (1st out of 595)


----------



## VamP (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> It is an estimate, but I find it always under calculates quite a bit when compared to my GPS device (which I have an HRM hooked up to - but again even with an HRM it is a guesstimate).
> 
> I prefer to use Endomondo for the calories stuff (as I can sync it with FitBit and MyFitnessPal), it is not completely perfect, but always much closer to my GPS device than Strava is.


 
You might be fooling yourself. Strava always overestimates my rides. Garmin overestimates massively.


----------



## Herr-B (12 Sep 2013)

Don't forget if you've selected the privacy option (not showing home/work/lovers/etc.) then it'll move your start and finish points - adding or subtracting as necessary.


----------



## Venod (12 Sep 2013)

Herr-B said:


> Don't forget if you've selected the privacy option (not showing home/work/lovers/etc.) then it'll move your start and finish points - adding or subtracting as necessary.



It doesn't alter the distance cycled it only hides your home location from others if you view the ride yourself it shows the start & finish at the correct location,


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> You might be fooling yourself. Strava always overestimates my rides. Garmin overestimates massively.


 
Seems to be working ok for me (using Endomondo and MFP that is), keeping a steady deficit of 500-1000 calories from my TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) has meant I have been losing weight steadily.

I have checked several sources and calculators and they all seem to suggest that Strava is under calculating my burn, but there are so many factors to take into account that I am more than aware that be it my Mio GPS device, the Endomondo website or the Strava website, none will be all that accurate.


----------



## VamP (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Seems to be working ok for me (using Endomondo and MFP that is), keeping a steady deficit of 500-1000 calories from my TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) has meant I have been losing weight steadily.
> 
> I have checked several sources and calculators and they all seem to suggest that Strava is under calculating my burn, but there are so many factors to take into account that I am more than aware that be it my Mio GPS device, the Endomondo website or the Strava website, none will be all that accurate.


 

Power meters are accurate, that's how I know Strava overestimates. Only by around 10 - 15 % which is a lot better than the near 100% that Garmin manages. Most calorie calculators overestimate, it's just a fact of life. But then the calorie counting process on the intake side is imperfect too, so it probably balances out in your case.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> *Power meters are accurate*, that's how I know Strava overestimates. Only by around 10 - 15 % which is a lot better than the near 100% that Garmin manages. Most calorie calculators overestimate, it's just a fact of life. But then the calorie counting process on the intake side is imperfect too, so it probably balances out in your case.



At measuring kJ and thus kCal delivered to the crank, however this is only a fraction of the kCal burnt. There are some assumptions made regarding the efficiency of the rider which introduces error in the total kCal burn figure. Still a lot closer than other methods though.

I do tend to just take kJ at the crank = Total kCal burnt though.


----------



## VamP (12 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> At measuring kJ and thus kCal delivered to the crank, however this is only a fraction of the kCal burnt. There are some assumptions made regarding the efficiency of the rider which introduces error in the total kCal burn figure. Still a lot closer than other methods though.
> 
> *I do tend to just take kJ at the crank = Total kCal burnt though*.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> Power meters are accurate, that's how I know Strava overestimates. Only by around 10 - 15 % which is a lot better than the near 100% that Garmin manages. Most calorie calculators overestimate, it's just a fact of life. But then the calorie counting process on the intake side is imperfect too, so it probably balances out in your case.


 
Power meters are not for me (I like my gadgets, but these seem quite expensive), so I will have to take the less perfect method I currently use, it does the job well enough for my needs (I'm not really a KOM chaser).


----------



## musa (12 Sep 2013)

Power meters are getting cheaper as time is going on


----------



## Herr-B (12 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> It doesn't alter the distance cycled it only hides your home location from others if you view the ride yourself it shows the start & finish at the correct location,


Ah, you appear to be quite correct. I'd always pinned that as the reason for constant difference between Strava and my Velo7. Maybe it's because sometimes Strava cuts corners, particularly on rab?


----------



## gaz (12 Sep 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> why is my rating higher than you at 92.97 when you have a lot more kom and podiums is it the segment count


It's based on positional score. So 1st out of 2 is not worth as much as 2nd out of 100.


----------



## gam001 (12 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Hee hee, haven't bothered for ages since it changed, don't like the look of it now, and it's more difficult to find my friends/rivals/stalkers with the new layout


Take him...


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Sep 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Power meters are not for me (I like my gadgets, but these seem quite expensive), so I will have to take the less perfect method I currently use, it does the job well enough for my needs (I'm not really a KOM chaser).



I have found that from power meter data that for me a 30-40 kCal per mile estimate is sufficiently close. See how such an estimate compares to your Strava data maybe.


----------



## Frood42 (12 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I have found that from power meter data that for me a 30-40 kCal per mile estimate is sufficiently close. See how such an estimate compares to your Strava data maybe.


 
Ok, Strava gave me 979 calories for doing 31.1 miles (which is close to your measures).

Strava 979kcal
Endomondo 2377kcal (rather high to me, seems to not be taking stopping at lights etc into account)
GPS 1851kcal (a lot of the online calculators are close to this)

GPS:
Active time: 2hrs 6mins 40secs
Avg Speed: 14.3mph
Avg HR: 152

Weight: 193lbs
Height: 5ft 8in


Things is, if I go by the GPS middle reading then I seem to lose weight fine (assuming I don't get an attack of the munchies the day after a long 60-70 mile ride).
Endomondo doesn't take into account what I would have burnt anyway had I not cycled, or that is how it seems, they have a diagram on this on their website somewhere.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> Power meters are accurate, that's how I know Strava overestimates. Only by around 10 - 15 % which is a lot better than the near 100% that Garmin manages. Most calorie calculators overestimate, it's just a fact of life. But then the calorie counting process on the intake side is imperfect too, so it probably balances out in your case.



What garmin device are you using?

I did 102 miles today in 5hr 34 mins with hrm.

Strava 4082 kcal - similar to a few other online calculators I checked
Garmin FR70 (cycle mode) 4500 kcal
Garmin Edge (800) 2487 Kcal

I know the edge uses a different algorithm but I find it hard to believe that it over-estimates in my case. I can certainly believe the other two grossly exaggerate though.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Managed to improve mine to 90.45.
> 
> Top pos score is 99.83 (1st out of 595)


Being a bit of a newbie my Veloviewer score is 52.27
Don't even know what it means


----------



## VamP (12 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> What garmin device are you using?
> 
> I did 102 miles today in 5hr 34 mins with hrm.
> 
> ...




Edge 500.

It always shows more than Strava, often a lot more. TBH I don't pay it any attention, just use it as a head unit now.


----------



## User6179 (13 Sep 2013)

Seen a few new segments over the last few days but they have no riders on them previous to when they were made, is this how strava segments are going to be like or is it just a glitch, anyone know?


----------



## gaz (13 Sep 2013)

Eddy said:


> Seen a few new segments over the last few days but they have no riders on them previous to when they were made, is this how strava segments are going to be like or is it just a glitch, anyone know?


e.g?


----------



## User6179 (13 Sep 2013)

gaz said:


> e.g?


 
On PS3 at moment so cant supply a link but have seen two new segments that only have 2 or 3 days worth of riders on them and they are still the same over 24 hours later so not updating older rides.


----------



## ianwoodi (14 Sep 2013)

24th out of 239 on cycle chat strava not bad for this weeks rides. Climbed 10,500ft at average speed of 16mph so getting better at hill climbing


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2013)

Eddy said:


> Seen a few new segments over the last few days but they have no riders on them previous to when they were made, is this how strava segments are going to be like or is it just a glitch, anyone know?


A couple like that appeared on my commute and the segment around the corner has been used by thousands of cyclists, surely some of them continued straight on or did we all fall in the rowing lake (funny I dont remember getting wet) 

PS the segments might not exist anymore, I flagged them, busy shared use path which has a blind bend and is sub-standardly narrow. Its also a stupid 0.2mile segment


----------



## Venod (15 Sep 2013)

Has the club leader board on Strava always being there ? and I haven't clicked the right tab or is it new, just noticed I have been knocked of the top spot of one of my better KOM's by a young lady, I didn't ride yesterday but I thought it was a westerly. its going to take a good tail wind to regain that one.

http://app.strava.com/segments/4890855


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2013)

I do find it strange that sometimes your informed of losing a KOM other times you are not


----------



## Venod (15 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I do find it strange that sometimes your informed of losing a KOM other times you are not



Yes that has happened to me a few times, I still have the KOM in my list maybe its because I am the top male, I also have a segment that I am KOM that is not on my list ! I informed Strava and they said there are problems with matching KOM's to users.


----------



## User6179 (15 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> A couple like that appeared on my commute and the segment around the corner has been used by thousands of cyclists, surely some of them continued straight on or did we all fall in the rowing lake (funny I dont remember getting wet)
> 
> PS the segments might not exist anymore, I flagged them, busy shared use path which has a blind bend and is sub-standardly narrow. Its also a stupid 0.2mile segment



No they have not been flagged , they just dont have any riders in them previous to when they have been made , made a segment myself and thats the same , try makeing a segment n see for yourself , either a bug or strava changeing how the segment work.


----------



## Venod (15 Sep 2013)

Eddy said:


> No they have not been flagged , they just dont have any riders in them previous to when they have been made , made a segment myself and thats the same , try makeing a segment n see for yourself , either a bug or strava changeing how the segment work.



Just tried a test segment that covered a well used segment and I was the only person listed, so no more armchair KOM's or its a glitch.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> Has the club leader board on Strava always being there ?


 
No - it's a new thing. Started on Friday or something like that.


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2013)

Eddy said:


> No they have not been flagged , they just dont have any riders in them previous to when they have been made , made a segment myself and thats the same , try makeing a segment n see for yourself , either a bug or strava changeing how the segment work.


I knew what you meant these ones were the exact same (only new rides and not the thousands brfore) and its only subsequently Ive flagged them


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> Just tried a test segment that covered a well used segment and I was the only person listed, so no more armchair KOM's or its a glitch.


It usually takes a bit to populate (refresh) but the ones Eddy indicates after several days still wont have old rides


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2013)

I went past a couple of regular segments on Saturday and they didn't show on the ride
Is something wrong?


----------



## Venod (16 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I went past a couple of regular segments on Saturday and they didn't show on the ride
> Is something wrong?



Sometimes the GPS tracks of the original and your rides don't match close enough, if you raise a request with Strava they will try and match them for you, I made a big effort on one segment only to find it missing when I uploaded, I put in request, they managed to match it, result a KOM.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Sep 2013)

ianwoodi said:


> 24th out of 239 on cycle chat strava not bad for this weeks rides. Climbed 10,500ft at average speed of 16mph so getting better at hill climbing




cyclechat strava challenge??

scrap that I see now, it would appear strava has been updated!? currently 82nd with zero miles lol. hmm was 15th last week not bad for just commuting miles.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> cyclechat strava challenge??


http://www.strava.com/challenges/vueltaskelta

You can list by clubs i.e cyclechat. Need to 'join' club first.


----------



## Spartak (16 Sep 2013)

Rode a 50 mile TT yesterday !

http://www.strava.com/activities/82535565

Increased my Veloviewer rating .... now up to 91.21


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Grabbed a joint KOM with one of the pain in the bum locals (he's a chap who will flag rides or go out just to take KOMS). Very quick sprint, past Stockport Car Parks - helped by the fact there was a guy on a 125 trying to get past me , then I scalped him in some filtering later on. He got me back after the traffic cleared.


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2013)

Updated Veloviewer last night to find I got an Arm chair KOM from my old stomping ground; its a bit of a short sharp segment suiting me.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Grabbed a joint KOM with one of the pain in the bum locals (he's a chap who will flag rides or go out just to take KOMS). Very quick sprint, past Stockport Car Parks - helped by the fact there was a guy on a 125 trying to get past me , then I scalped him in some filtering later on. He got me back after the traffic cleared.



I noticed if you have a joint KOM, it dissapears form your list of KOM's, it has happened to me a few times, not that I actually care... just an observation.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I noticed if you have a joint KOM, it dissapears form your list of KOM's, it has happened to me a few times, not that I actually care... just an observation.


 

I've got loads of them not on the list. Not really that bothered. veloviewer seems to pick them up.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Sep 2013)

just got top ten on a segment with this profile, 

Distance 0.7mi
Avg Grade 3.7%
Elev Difference 144ft
Elev Gain 161ft
its flat until you hit the 13% kick near the end! http://www.strava.com/segments/4552139

ride included a PB, 1 2nd and 1 3rd best time


----------



## zizou (24 Sep 2013)

The new segments not showing old rides seems to be a glitch

"We recently experienced some problems with the database that matches new segments to all previously uploaded activities. Unfortunately, any segments created at that time will be missing leaderboard entries from prior to the date the segment was created.

In order to get the segment to populate with previous activities, those segments can either be re-created or you can "Edit" the segment without actually making changes. To do this, from the segment page, click on the Actions drop down and then click on Edit and go through the Edit process without actually making any changes to the segment. If segments appear that are similar make sure to check the option for "Edit My Segment". 

We apologize for any inconvenience. If you have any problems please submit a support ticket and we'd be happy to help."


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

Just did my first ride in RIchmond Park, there are squillions of segments, some ridden by 17,000 people. Needles to say I am near the bottom of the heap
Never seen so many bleeding segments (I did two laps)
http://www.strava.com/activities/84588828


----------



## Kiwiavenger (24 Sep 2013)

Is it sad that I have been doing a happy dance after todays commute home? Top 10 on a 4 mile (ish) segment, kom against a pro as well and a top 3. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/84615635


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Is it sad that I have been doing a happy dance after todays commute home? Top 10 on a 4 mile (ish) segment, kom against a pro as well and a top 3.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/84615635


Yes but well done anyway


----------



## Spartak (26 Sep 2013)

Got a top 10 placing - Manx Dodge - on my commute lunchtime 

http://www.strava.com/segments/1645779

Segment crosses the traffic lights on Filton Avenue, fortunately they were green today !


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Oct 2013)

kicking myself not gaining a KOM by 1 sec  However I think it is now in reach, it was pretty fast time set by the leader and considering I`m a fat lad and riding a fixed gear, that KOM is going to be mine sooner or later  
http://www.strava.com/activities/86654252


----------



## cyberknight (6 Oct 2013)

club run today
3 KOM 
http://www.strava.com/activities/87371202


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Grabbed a joint KOM with one of the pain in the bum locals (he's a chap who will flag rides or go out just to take KOMS). Very quick sprint, past Stockport Car Parks - helped by the fact there was a guy on a 125 trying to get past me , then I scalped him in some filtering later on. He got me back after the traffic cleared.


@400bhp?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Oct 2013)




----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Oct 2013)

Aeroplane Strava http://app.strava.com/activities/86197240#


----------



## Linford (8 Oct 2013)

I'm forming the opinion that some of the times I'm seeing on gradients segments in Strava are only possible in either a car or a PTW


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2013)

Linford said:


> I'm forming the opinion that some of the times I'm seeing on gradients segments in Strava are only possible in either a car or a PTW


In some cases yes but on others it depends on the length of the climb and wind direction; you get some quick times up them if they are short. I don't really get too worked up abotu them as there's plenty of cheats out there and who are they trying to kid (themself springs to mind)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2013)

Yet again I have Garmin data proving I was 5mph above the KOM but Strava doesn't even acknowledge that I rode the segment. Getting fed up with this!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yet again I have Garmin data proving I was 5mph above the KOM but Strava doesn't even acknowledge that I rode the segment. Getting fed up with this!



You using a garmin device?

Are you on "snap to road" and is the segment created using a crappy phone? 

Sounds like a case of Garmin > phone


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yet again I have Garmin data proving I was 5mph above the KOM but Strava doesn't even acknowledge that I rode the segment. Getting fed up with this!



Ive messaged them about this type of thing before and it's generally cleared up in a day or so. Just a pain in the backside waiting to get it sorted!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> You using a garmin device?
> 
> Are you on "snap to road" and is the segment created using a crappy phone?
> 
> Sounds like a case of Garmin > phone



Yup, now I think of it they're both segment I created on a rubbish Android phone!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Oct 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Ive messaged them about this type of thing before and it's generally cleared up in a day or so. Just a pain in the backside waiting to get it sorted!



Oh I didn't know that was possible! Who do you contact?


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

delete old segment & create new identical one using garmin data.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh I didn't know that was possible! Who do you contact?



If you scroll to the bottom and hit the customer support bit you can send them a message with the ride url that missed the segment and the url to the segment itself and they will match it up for you


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2013)

YEs I found a segment that was nearly level yet had a big climb - Cat 4 according to Strava - they changed it straight away


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> If you scroll to the bottom and hit the customer support bit you can send them a message with the ride url that missed the segment and the url to the segment itself and they will match it up for you



Are you a premium member?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Are you a premium member?


 

no, was tempted to see how i stacked up against the fat lads round here but thought against the cost!

go here - https://strava.zendesk.com/requests/new click to login and then just link the URL for your ride and then find the segment you need and put the full segment URL in the request and they will match it for you.

i keep getting disappointed, thought id flown through a sector, didnt match (cause im too damned fast for an accurate GPS lock  ) then find its slower then my personal best time!!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Oct 2013)

Deffo message them to match the segment if you care about it, they tend to do it pretty quickly, I am not really arsed about KOM's etc, but I have messaged them to match a segment before when I have been trying different pacing strategies on a HC course and trying to work out which pacing strategy gives the fastest overall time and for one reason or another some of the runs have not matched.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys, here's what I said:

_There are two segments I have been working hard on but on the 'big day' that I busted a gut I don't show as having ridden the segment. Help!

SEGMENT ONE
The segment - http://www.strava.com/segments/1740809
The ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/88057610

SEGMENT TWO
The segment - http://www.strava.com/segments/2472857
The ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/85234337

Thank you in advance for your help!_


I'm not normally so bothered but these are two segments I worked really hard at, and they're also segments that I set up myself so it would be nice to get them back!


----------



## Venod (10 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thanks guys, here's what I said:
> 
> _There are two segments I have been working hard on but on the 'big day' that I busted a gut I don't show as having ridden the segment. Help!
> 
> ...



That should be sufficient for them to match your ride, I have posted similar and it resulted in a KOM, good luck.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Oct 2013)

They should sort that. I did 5 runs at a climb with different pacing strategies, gear ratios etc the other week and 2 of them didn't register, emailed them just to see if they would bother (I could have got the same info myself using Golden Cheetah, but was feeling lazy so decided to try it on) and within 48 hours it was sorted.


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2013)

I think this is only available to premium members at the moment, but a sneak peak at the beta ride pages, this is the analysis section that shows some nice info.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2013)

gaz said:


> I think this is only available to premium members at the moment, but a sneak peak at the beta ride pages, this is the analysis section that shows some nice info.


These are now available to all members paying or not

Evedently for Premium members there is now a new activity view available (I can't see it)


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> They should sort that. I did 5 runs at a climb with different pacing strategies, gear ratios etc the other week and 2 of them didn't register, emailed them just to see if they would bother (I could have got the same info myself using Golden Cheetah, but was feeling lazy so decided to try it on) and within 48 hours it was sorted.



I've just done the same [asked for them to overlay a segment on my ride]. Checked my emails and they sorted it in 26 minutes KoM into a 16mph northerly - muwhahaha


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Oct 2013)

Afnug said:


> That should be sufficient for them to match your ride, I have posted similar and it resulted in a KOM, good luck.



They managed to get me onto this segment 
Http://www.strava.com/segments/2472857 I knew I got KOM!

Apparently they can't sort the other one as it is inside my privacy zone, I didn't realise I had set one up!


----------



## Venod (11 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> They managed to get me onto this segment
> Http://www.strava.com/segments/2472857 I knew I got KOM!
> 
> Apparently they can't sort the other one as it is inside my privacy zone, I didn't realise I had set one up!



Have you linked the right segment you are 3rd on that one.

I reported a missing one of mine yesterday they have sorted it for me, result.

http://app.strava.com/activities/88162013#1831535251

The wind is your friend


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Oct 2013)

Afnug said:


> Have you linked the right segment you are 3rd on that one.
> 
> I reported a missing one of mine yesterday they have sorted it for me, reult.
> 
> ...



That was showing as 21.5mph a few minutes ago on a much newer ride! Gah!

I'll just have to go do it again


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2013)

Windy commute this morning, but found a new segment, and even managed 9th place 

*'a little 12%er'* ....... http://www.strava.com/segments/5463589

Now I know its there I'll be climbing that leaderboard soon !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2013)

In the last month I've gone from 27 to 35 KOMs, which is the most I've ever had.

I expect them to last at least three days.


----------



## gaz (21 Oct 2013)

The stig of the cycling world - 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5b6-UAPvpg


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Oct 2013)

I thought the guy says he doesn't do Strava... always mentions it on here anyway  Also surprised he rode a BMC not a Specialized...


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> Windy commute this morning, but found a new segment, and even managed 9th place
> 
> *'a little 12%er'* ....... http://www.strava.com/segments/5463589
> 
> Now I know its there I'll be climbing that leaderboard soon !


KOM yet ?


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Oct 2013)

Might have been mentioned already but those that find the GPS doesn't quite match the segment this can be helpful

http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/snap/


----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> KOM yet ?



Segment has now turned into a leaf covered slippery hill climb, may have to wait a while !

Found another one nearby on the A4162, already in 4th place with the possibility of a KOM in the right conditions !

http://www.strava.com/segments/5625246


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Oct 2013)

So, who's going segment hunting Today then? 

Chickened-out of my commute, in favour of working from home. Looks mental out there.


----------



## uclown2002 (28 Oct 2013)

I'll brave the weather later, but looks a bit dangerous to chase anything!


----------



## Scoop940 (28 Oct 2013)

I went out, only managed 1 new kom, had to overtake a car for that too. wind never really lined up and was a cross wind much of the time, interesting leaning into it!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> I went out, only managed 1 new mom, had to overtake a car for that too. wind never really lined up and was a cross wind much of the time, interesting leaning into it!


 
 Wrong forum, Pal...


----------



## Scoop940 (28 Oct 2013)

Ha ha, got to love the phone auto correcting! fixed it.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Oct 2013)

Spoilsport!


----------



## gaz (29 Oct 2013)

It did kind of suck yesterday. I attempted a few but it was mostly sidewinds and a lot of places had leaves and twigs in the road which you had to slow for.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Oct 2013)

You rode in...?


----------



## gaz (29 Oct 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> You rode in...?


yup. left a bit later that usual as when I woke up it was still blowing 60-80. Left when it was blowing around 30-50 which was manageable.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Oct 2013)

It had indeed calmed down by about half eight but by that time I had already been logged in and working for an hour and a half, so thought it would be less impactful to stay put, heh.

Thought about heading out into it and trying to get a few PRs on the Dorking road>Couldson route that I have ridden dozens of times but got too bogged down with work


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2013)

Created a segment today on this lovely bit of singletrack 







http://www.strava.com/segments/5910556


----------



## Venod (8 Nov 2013)

Nice update to Veloviewer click on the wheel tab to see your rides.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Nov 2013)

Question: If you gain an 'armchair KOM' or maybe a KOM that is for a hidden segment, do you not supposedly receive an email notification?

Just asking because I was surprised to see I am sat top of a tasy one, without realising it...


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Question: If you gain an 'armchair KOM' or maybe a KOM that is for a hidden segment, do you not supposedly receive an email notification?
> 
> Just asking because I was surprised to see I am sat top of a tasy one, without realising it...


 Nope no notification, it doesn't even show on the ride (it just list the new segment but as it was created after your ride is doen't show the KOM).


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Nov 2013)

But when I went into my KOM page I can see it listed there now.

I ain't moaning though, I'll take it


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> But when I went into my KOM page I can see it listed there now.
> 
> I ain't moaning though, I'll take it


Yip its listed there but only the segment name is shown on the actual ride.

Edit OT this browser/IT is too ancient to show the newer strava :-(


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Nov 2013)

Yeah I have the same problem and have to use Opera browser for Strava on this work laptop.
Cheers


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2013)

Spartak said:


> Created a segment today on this lovely bit of singletrack
> 
> View attachment 31795
> 
> ...


 
Question: When is a singletrack not a singletrack? Answer: When it's arrow straight.

I might be confoozed, I often am, but surely singletrack is a twisting thing?

Here's wiki definition:

*Single track* or *singletrack* is a narrow mountain biking trail that is approximately the width of the bike. It contrasts with double track or fire road which is wide enough for four-wheeled off-road vehicles. In addition it is frequently smooth and flowing, but it may also exhibit technical rocky sections and may be criss-crossed with tree roots. Single track riding can be quite challenging from a technical standpoint.

Discuss.


----------



## S1m0n (20 Nov 2013)

I got 2 KOMs on a little ride on Sunday. They were both off a friend at work and I like to see his face the next day. I suggested to him that he should be happy for me but this didn't go down very well.

One was a 12 mile loop, the other was a 6 mile segment within the loop that just takes in the climbing. Thing is, I knew I'd have the KOM on the segment but Strava didn't show me on the leader board. I raised a ticket with Strava and bingo, KOM! Well done Strava


----------



## HLaB (20 Nov 2013)

Lol, on Saturday I got 5 KOMs, they were flagged a few hours later but they were done in the back of an ambulance and I was still to crop the ride


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/96359075

dont get many trophies or any KOMs these days mainly due to the winter slow down  but quite chuffed with an average speed of 19 mph for my 15mile commute.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Dec 2013)

I see the Cycle Chat group includes rides oon turbo trainers


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2013)

Strava will be back for me next week, been driving last two weeks to work for logistical reasons and you have know idea how cheesed off i am sitting in the car, mind you its gonna be a bit blowy _mañana_


----------



## Ian193 (7 Dec 2013)

N+1 ordered today so strava hunting can start in 2014


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2013)

http://www.strava.com/segments/2735021

Found this segment on my commute a few days ago .... on my 2nd attempt I've moved into the top 10 

Fantastic segment, running from Combe Dingle up to Blaise Castle, with only dog walkers to slow your progress.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2013)

Thick Fog today meant that was mostly off road and only a short run


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Dec 2013)

Decided dusting off my Garmin last week after it being lame for over a year just to log my cycling, decided signing up on Strava to find out what all the fuss is about


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Dec 2013)

I've been using Strava since September and boy, I must have strong shoulders. Maybe I need to lose 9st, shave my head etc and wear lycra and be 40 year younger. 
My best is 30th in one short climb section... .


----------



## Venod (20 Dec 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Decided dusting off my Garmin last week after it being lame for over a year just to log my cycling, decided signing up on Strava to find out what all the fuss is about



Be warned its addictive, difficult to stop once started.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2013)

I've given in and joined the Rapha 500 challenge.


----------



## User6179 (22 Dec 2013)

New look of Strava seems to be a backwards step IMO , was more user friendly before the change .


----------



## Stonechat (22 Dec 2013)

Saw a downhill segment today that said average speed 25.8 mph aximum speed 25.2 mph?
Does not add up


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jan 2014)

WTF

http://app.strava.com/athletes/3625422


----------



## format (8 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> WTF
> 
> http://app.strava.com/athletes/3625422




what a tool.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jan 2014)

I stopped using Strava for a bit mainly because it was pushing me to do longer rides that I didn't have time for due to work . I also wanted to just hop on my bike and go for a ride without having to do anything else .
Back on it now though as I want the " prove it " Tee


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...14/confessions-of-a-strava-cycling-addict-app


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jan 2014)

Guess due to winter this thread has died off a bit.

I have rediscovered the personal pleasures of Strava, having had a forced period off the bike and not fully back until this month I am quite a bit off my normal pace, and way off my summer pace. I wanted someway to chart my return to form (whenever that may happen!) so I opened a new Strava account and only uploaded my rides since I have been back on the bike just to monitor my progress and its brilliant seeing 0-14 PR's on rides on fairly regular basis, as it shows progress

Now I think Strava are missing a trick, they should make weekly and monthly PR's a premium account benefit, at least it will keep you a bit fresh. I am going to need some real freak weather to beat most of my normal account PR's to be honest and thus has made Strava a bit stale.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2014)

Can't remember the last time I tried for a pr on a segment, seems to have lost it's appeal to me lately.
Using it more as a social tool for keeping up with how friends are doing these days, maybe it will change once the warmer weather arrives.


----------



## Venod (24 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Can't remember the last time I tried for a pr on a segment, seems to have lost it's appeal to me lately.
> Using it more as a social tool for keeping up with how friends are doing these days, maybe it will change once the warmer weather arrives.



Much the same with me it must be the winter effect, but I have had 3 armchair KOM's recently, one looked a bit easy so I improved it to make it an harder target.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jan 2014)

Since they changed a few things STRAVA no longer works on the browser at work (and our IT is too restrictive to fix it ). So I'm not on it so much these days. When at home at Christmas though, I noticed a steep hill through a local park where I had the KOM up hill some idiot has created a downhill segment, now that is silly


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Can't remember the last time I tried for a pr on a segment, seems to have lost it's appeal to me lately.
> Using it more as a social tool for keeping up with how friends are doing these days, maybe it will change once the warmer weather arrives.



Nah it is just winter cycling, not easy going balls out in the dark or round slippy corners etc. All I have been trying to do is keep my average speed up as much as possible rather than chasing segments. Just waiting for spring as there are a few on my commute I defo want to improve on others I will look for PRs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/108650734

not a bad average for a commute, its a pity the route in the city to work is so busy with traffic, really slows you down at times


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Jan 2014)

Do what my mate did; select the wrong wheel settings on the Garmin (unintentionally), and you'll be getting KOM results all day long!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Do what my mate did; select the wrong wheel settings on the Garmin (unintentionally), and you'll be getting KOM results all day long!



Doesn't work like that.

It goes off GPS data,not off the speed sensor.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Jan 2014)

If the Garmin 500 is using the speed sensor it will override the GPS and give an inaccurate reading


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2014)

The position and segment data derive from the GPS. The speed sensor will override one derived from GPS, the speeds from GPS are not so good.

It will not affect segment times- these use GPS


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Jan 2014)

Sorry- does that mean segment times from Strava are always calculated using the GPS on the Garmin?


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2014)

I forgot I'd given up on Strava yesterday and got a good (for me) 4th place on an off road segment, helped by the fact the barrier at the start of the segment was open so I could get a bit of a run up 

Once that was out of my system I continued at my usual pace for the rest of the ride


----------



## gaz (28 Jan 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Sorry- does that mean segment times from Strava are always calculated using the GPS on the Garmin?


yes


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Jan 2014)

Damnation! Shall I tell him his fast times were er...... in actual fact, fast times, or will you?


----------



## Venod (28 Jan 2014)

I have a couple of KOM's that when iI look at the speed graphs compared with other people I look to be slower but the time taken to complete the section is quicker than theirs so I assume my cadence/speed sensor is reading slow its set to auto calibrate at the moment. I will have to try it on manual calibration.


----------



## HorTs (28 Jan 2014)

The wheel size thing with Garmin along with the Digital EPO site does detract from Strava a little for me - I have to remember to take some of the times with a pinch of salt and that it doesn't really matter. It leads me to eying all Garmin device logged rides with suspicion.


----------



## Mannion (28 Jan 2014)

As a novice to road biking strava is something i am keen to use, i wont get obsessed over being #1 but it will be nice to see an improvement over time (i hope!)
Its a shame people have to ruin it by doctoring their times though..


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2014)

Mannion said:


> As a novice to road biking strava is something i am keen to use, i wont get obsessed over being #1 but it will be nice to see an improvement over time (i hope!)
> Its a shame people have to ruin it by doctoring their times though..


Personally, I can never understand anyone getting any satisfaction from cheating. I get a bit of satisfaction out of really trying hard on some segments occasionally and knowing that it has been pure effort that has got me the occasional QOM or PB. Just a bit of fun to gauge your own improvements really.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2014)

HorTs said:


> The wheel size thing with Garmin along with the Digital EPO site does detract from Strava a little for me - I have to remember to take some of the times with a pinch of salt and that it doesn't really matter. It leads me to eying all Garmin device logged rides with suspicion.


Didn't you take any notice of the replies in this thread? Strava segments are unaffected by wheel size setings.


----------



## HorTs (28 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Didn't you take any notice of the replies in this thread? Strava segments are unaffected by wheel size setings.



Alright misery, please forgive my error.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2014)

Had my first flagged ride. No idea why as I only managed 14.6mph average on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had my first flagged ride. No idea why as I only managed 14.6mph average on it.


It's not showing up as flagged when I look at it? Maybe the sore loser that lost his KOM?


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had my first flagged ride. No idea why as I only managed 14.6mph average on it.


Lol. I've only had one flagged so far, when I was in the back of an ambulance; deliberately left it up for a few hours to see if some sad barsteward flagged it, they did


----------



## Danny Tuff (20 Feb 2014)

Strava stopped working on my phone  Bloody thing won't find a signal, guess my racing days are over


----------



## Breedon (20 Feb 2014)

Well now it's stopping lighter longer im able to try for a few segments getting some nice pb's as well, well for me anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not showing up as flagged when I look at it? Maybe the sore loser that lost his KOM?



I clicked on a link and it let me select something like "honestly I did ride it" or something and a couple of minutes later the flag was removed. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some glitched data and their system automatically flagged it. Can't of been a sore loser on the KOM as I'm pretty sure I was the KOM holder anyway


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Feb 2014)

Danny Tuff said:


> Strava stopped working on my phone  Bloody thing won't find a signal, guess my racing days are over


That'll teach you or not having a Garmin


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

I seem to have jumped quite a few places on a local segment to me . Now joint 6th and 4 seconds behind the KOM 3 seconds behind a forum member 
Its on my normal morning route and I didn't intend to go for it but after sprinting away from the lights I looked down to see i was doing 27mph . The traffic wasn't busy so I just kept going . This was unclipped , in jeans with a padded jacket and a rucksack on the Defy 5 so I may give it a shot in Lycra on the TCR . I bet I get no where near it for the next year


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Mar 2014)

Now joint 5th ( so that's really 4th  ) and 3 seconds behind the leader . Aero bars now fitted to the Defy but I still need to lose the jeans , rucksack and dozen eggs


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> That'll teach you or not having a Garmin


 Garmin's arent much better mine recorded 28 miles on the 36mile training run. I think I knocked the sensor on the way down though, and although it was flashing green when I checked it later on I think it might need a new battery.


----------



## simon the viking (14 Mar 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Now joint 5th ( so that's really 4th  ) and 3 seconds behind the leader . Aero bars now fitted to the Defy but I still need to lose the jeans , rucksack and dozen eggs


I've got a lightly contested KOM (1st out 25) on our estate but the other day I saw a very short segment on my route home and had a crack at it and ended 5th out of 600! well chuffed but got to take 7 seconds off my time of 23 seconds to get the KOM but I'm happy as my speed was 27 mph up a slight hill


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Apr 2014)

Just won back a ten mile long KOM 24 hours after losing it, shaved nearly a minute off the time and did it SINGLESPEED - http://www.strava.com/segments/6338967

I'm starting to remember what I enjoy about Strava!


----------



## Brightski (7 Apr 2014)

I only ever race with a number on my ar$e


----------



## Spartak (11 Apr 2014)

Found a great segment last week on my 'extended' commute home 

Rode it again today & got a PR.

Lovely segment starting in Portbury village before climbing up to Failand church & then an undulating route to Abbots Leigh thru' some woodland and even crosses a ford !

http://www.strava.com/activities/129069367/segments/2909631138


----------



## Spartak (11 Apr 2014)

Just checked my Veloviewer score & its now 92.77


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

I wish they would devise some way of differentiating between solo and group rides. There are a few women around here that ride with groups of male friends/relatives and obviously get tucked in at the back and get dragged along a fair bit quicker than they would on their own, so no matter how hard you work as a solo rider you are never going to be as fast. I know it's just for fun but I'm all for fairness too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2014)

Question:
How can I be QOM on a segment with no riders (no male nor female) only me.
But I did not create the segment, should the person that created it not be on the leader board?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Question:
> How can I be QOM on a segment with no riders (no male nor female) only me.
> But I did not create the segment, should the person that created it not be on the leader board?




Not if you previously rode the segment faster.

edit: must read post properly.. no one else on the leaderboard...


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Jul 2014)

Strava sometimes creates segments automatically.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jul 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Question:
> How can I be QOM on a segment with no riders (no male nor female) only me.
> But I did not create the segment, should the person that created it not be on the leader board?


You create a segment by doing it after the ride . You need to ride the segment again to get a place on it . Strava takes a while to update segments especially if they are not a popular area .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Not if you previously rode the segment faster.
> 
> edit: must read post properly.. no one else on the leaderboard...


Never been in that area before today.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You create a segment by doing it after the ride . You need to ride the segment again to get a place on it . Strava takes a while to update segments especially if they are not a popular area .


But I did not create a segment. Neither did I ride there previously.
Maybe it's like @Hacienda71 said, it was created automatically by Strava.
Here are the segments. I was not the fastest by all means, btw, there was others in front of me, male and female, not using Strava.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> But I did not create a segment. Neither did I ride there previously.
> Maybe it's like @Hacienda71 said, it was created automatically by Strava.
> Here are the segments. I was not the fastest by all means, btw, there was others in front of me, male and female, not using Strava.




Aha, you are looking at just the female leaderboard, check the 'overall' leaderboard and you will find yourself there. In 12th place.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Aha, you are looking at just the female leaderboard, check the 'overall' leaderboard and you will find yourself there. In 12th place.


Got it! I'm the only woman that uploaded to Strava, hence the QOM ... got a few like that


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jul 2014)

If a segment is already in place and you do the fastest time you get the crown .

QOM baby yeah !!!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2014)

Ah glad this has come back up. Guess there may be some KOM's gone with the Tour this week.....


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2014)

Got a couple recently. One was not advised really, involved riding a back road at high speed over speed bumps on a fixed. Got it... It hurt....


----------



## Cubist (6 Jul 2014)

I swore I would only use Strava as a means to compete against myself, but I got a sixth place overall, 4th in my elderly age category the other day. It's a downhill plunge which I rode at an average 36.7mph, topping out at 50.6. I need to squeeze another three seconds off my time to get the KOM, so it'll have to be a dry day with no traffic.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Jul 2014)

I started cycling in earnest this year. Started Strava to challenge myself, but soon found myself uploading to check the instant I get home. It's cool to see yourself progressing and we now have a group at work. Nice to have competition, but it's hardly an issue when anyone steals top spot as were all like minded in seeing that as a new challenge. Nobody really rubs it in, although one guy should really give himself more credit. He's the fastest on most of the segments and not really trying. It's great to see someone naturally fast, but cool with it.


----------



## Stephen C (8 Jul 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ah glad this has come back up. Guess there may be some KOM's gone with the Tour this week.....


I commute the road that the Tour used to get out of Cambridge, I can now say with confidence (and evidence) that I'm faster than a peleton of pro riders: http://www.strava.com/segments/3475971?filter=overall


----------



## carling (12 Jul 2014)

Can people remove segments? because there was one that I rode afew times but now it seems to have been deleted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

carling said:


> Can people remove segments? because there was one that I rode afew times but now it seems to have been deleted



The person that created it can delete it and anyone who has ridden a segment can flag it as hazardous - though not sure if this leads to it being deleted.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2014)

Yeah, I think they're removed automatically if they've been flagged but you can ask for them to be reinstated. Or just create a new segment!

If a segment you created has been flagged, you should get a notification.


----------

